# AMD K10.5 Core & Cache Unlocking Guide



## Cavi

Might want to re-title your thread so that people understand that "unlocking" an extra core isn't guaranteed.

Even when reading other posts, some individuals jump to assume that it's ALWAYS possible.









Very good guide otherwise, but the suggested motherboard section is kind of weird to me. Why would MSI or any other company's board not work as well, even if it has the SB710 or 750? I understand you have listed 2 boards that people always recommend, but I would shy away from telling people to stay away from certain brands, especially if all those boards offer the same SB.

I mean, I would never buy MSI again anyway, but I just thought I would throw that out there as a suggestion for a guide. Good work my friend! R+


----------



## raxen

I guess I included the motherboard section because some motherboards are just known to work over others.

There are lists spread out throughout multiple forums which discusses 4th core unlocking success. I am using my own personal experience and the data from those lists to reach a conclusion.

I guess I made this guide to make sure people who intend to unlock disabled cores have the highest possible success rate. If it means buying one brand of motherboards over another brands, then so be it. I didn't mean to step on any manufacturer's tails or create controversy, but just mainly to increase everyone's core unlocking chances.

Thanks for your words of encouragement. Hope this guide helps.


----------



## Dopamin3

+rep
I think it needs better formatting and maybe a picture or two wouldn't hurt. Also why are those the only "preferred" unlocking boards? I know all DFI boards can unlock along with new bioses from MSI and Asus. But nonetheless, good guide.


----------



## jimibgood

THESE ARE NOT DEFECTIVE CORES. They are usually disabled cause the processor did not perform well. I am sure the DEFECTIVE word will cause a debate. It doesn't necessarily mean they are defective. On some chips you can enable them and they overclock nice and stable.


----------



## bucdan

nice way to start a guide. hope to see some more facts added along the way.


----------



## raxen

I will get to making formatting changes very soon.

I will also add DFI under the list of supported brands.

While it is alot of work, I hope in the end list all SB710 and SB750 motherboards currently on the market and perhaps link a CPU-Z valiadation of some sort. Someone in the "AMD MOBO" section of this board has already started on this. I hope to credit him and at least link to the post, if not copy it, to this guide.


----------



## Bartmasta

I've got a 720BE with the perfect mobo for unlocking, yet I need to apply lots of voltage and underclock to be able to boot into windows


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
THESE ARE NOT DEFECTIVE CORES. They are usually disabled cause the processor did not perform well. I am sure the DEFECTIVE word will cause a debate. It doesn't necessarily mean they are defective. On some chips you can enable them and they overclock nice and stable.

You are wrong. Some are actually defective, whilst others are perfectly fine quad cores being locked to satisfy demand. The guide explained it perfectly. Don't post worthless information IN CAPS like that giving someone false hope.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
You are wrong. Some are actually defective, whilst others are perfectly fine quad cores being locked to satisfy demand. The guide explained it perfectly. Don't post worthless information IN CAPS like that giving someone false hope.


It is terminology and the key word is "some". The processors did not perform up to specs. *That's why they disabled the cores.* It wasn't 1 core that made the chip not pass. Disabling 1 core made it a tri-core that passed the 720 minimum specs. It does not mean they are defective but we are talking in words. If they work, they are not defective. Plain and simple.

Intel did something similar years ago. At this point, I am not saying they are or are not defective. Its an interpretation but if you unlock the 4th core and it works does that mean it was defective? Nope! when they tested them at AMD and they did not pass specs, they disable a core thus making it a tri-core. In most cases the 4th core works. Again is it defective???? Nope, maybe it wouldn't clock at the spec core frequency, but when they lock the 4th core it did. So saying this, unlocking the 4th works at least 90% of the time if not more.

It really is not worthless information. I fully read the explanation years ago when AMD first did this and someone "labelled" them as defective but as you attest, some are not defective!

I got an unlucky 940. Mine barely is stable at 3.7GHz(while others get higher). I cannot get higher but the chip passed the minimum spec for 940 so they released it as a 940. Chips that do not pass min requirements as advertised are thrown as a 720 tri core with 1 core locked. This does not mean the core is defective, it means the chip did not pass min req. advertised frequency. Again, the 4th core works and it is not defective.

Anytime you disable a core, you can clock the chip much higher. I locked 2 cores on my 940 and clocked it to 3.91GHz stable. I guess I have a 550 now? LOL but my 4 cores are not defective.

With all this in mind, someone at AMD made a great strategy. Instead of wasting those chips, they did what was explained above and saved the company a lot of money or maybe I should say made the company a lot more $ with these subpar chips. Some actually overclock very nicely and hang with the 940 with the 4th core enabled.

If they would have released these chips that were even close to 940 specs, they would have had a reputation nightmare. Making them 720's was very smart.

They also did this with the original Phenoms.

In closing you are *WRONG.*


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
It is terminology and the key word is "some". The processors did not perform up to specs. *That's why they disabled the cores.* It wasn't 1 core that made the chip not pass. Disabling 1 core made it a tri-core that passed the 720 minimum specs. It does not mean they are defective but we are talking in words. If they work, they are not defective. Plain and simple.

Intel did something similar years ago. At this point, I am not saying they are or are not defective. Its an interpretation but if you unlock the 4th core and it works does that mean it was defective? Nope! when they tested them at AMD and they did not pass specs, they disable a core thus making it a tri-core. In most cases the 4th core works. Again is it defective???? Nope, maybe it wouldn't clock at the spec core frequency, but when they lock the 4th core it did. So saying this, unlocking the 4th works at least 90% of the time if not more.

It really is not worthless information. I fully read the explanation years ago when AMD first did this and someone "labelled" them as defective but as you attest, some are not defective!

I got an unlucky 940. Mine barely is stable at 3.7GHz(while others get higher). I cannot get higher but the chip passed the minimum spec for 940 so they released it as a 940. Chips that do not pass min requirements as advertised are thrown as a 720 tri core with 1 core locked. This does not mean the core is defective, it means the chip did not pass min req. advertised frequency. Again, the 4th core works and it is not defective.

Anytime you disable a core, you can clock the chip much higher. I locked 2 cores on my 940 and clocked it to 3.91GHz stable. I guess I have a 550 now? LOL but my 4 cores are not defective.

With all this in mind, someone at AMD made a great strategy. Instead of wasting those chips, they did what was explained above and saved the company a lot of money or maybe I should say made the company a lot more $ with these subpar chips. Some actually overclock very nicely and hang with the 940 with the 4th core enabled.

In closing you are *WRONG.*


In my background section, I think I explained things broad enough so that both you and Dopamine are correct. Let us leave it at that. *SOME* processors have defective cores, and others have cores which were disabled to meet market demands. Regardless, they were disabled for a reason. Broadly speaking, they did not meet AMD's quality control specifications for reasons unknown to the public. Since we have no method of determining which chips have defective cores, I will continue to use the term "defective" to encompass the disabled cores as well.


----------



## 0m3g4

it is a nice guide.
and to jimibgood, your tone is totally unnecessary
please read this
Usage of Overclock.net is contingent on the following:

* You positively contribute to the forum and its membership
* You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
* You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
* You respect the site, its management and its members
* You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community

as dopamin3 said "some" that's that move along, quit trolling and disrespecting members.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0m3g4* 
it is a nice guide.
and to jimibgood, your tone is totally unnecessary
please read this
Usage of Overclock.net is contingent on the following:

* You positively contribute to the forum and its membership
* You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
* You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
* You respect the site, its management and its members
* You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community

as dopamin3 said "some" that's that move along, quit trolling and disrespecting members.


Nothing disrespectful and its your interpretation of "the tone" and this is not trolling to stir anything up. Just responding and adding pertinent information to those who do not know the marketing strategy that AMD made in reference to the 720BE just as they did with the original Phenom release(defective core). Some use the term defective but in actuality, they are not as seen by the unlocking of the 4th core and getting overclocks in line with the 940. There was no explanation of the units that could not "unlock" the 4th core but some still refer to the 4th core as defective.

I have been following this for years and the OP made a nice observation. The term "defective" is not true in most cases but may be on those stingy units that have a locked core.

Look at it this way. In most probability, it is not 1 specific core causing this. *It most likely is all 4 cores enabled* making it a unstable chip. Disable 1 core and Bingo! a stable 720 tri core. Seeing this, it looks like AMD plain locked 1 core on those units.This is a true and potential possibility and that would not be the definition of a "defective" core.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Nice!


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Nothing disrespectful and its your interpretation of "the tone" and this is not trolling to stir anything up. Just responding and adding pertinent information to those who do not know the marketing strategy that AMD made in reference to the 720BE just as they did with the original Phenom release(defective core). Some use the term defective but in actuality, they are not as seen by the unlocking of the 4th core and getting overclocks in line with the 940. There was no explanation of the units that could not "unlock" the 4th core but some still refer to the 4th core as defective.

I have been following this for years and the OP made a nice observation. The term "defective" is not true in most cases but may be on those stingy units that have a locked core.

Look at it this way. In most probability, it is not 1 specific core causing this. *It most likely is all 4 cores enabled* making it a unstable chip. Disable 1 core and Bingo! a stable 720 tri core. Seeing this, it looks like AMD plain locked 1 core on those units.This is a true and potential possibility and that would not be the definition of a "defective" core.

Why are you still arguing about this ? Stop being so Pedantic about Semantics.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
Why are you still arguing about this ? Stop being so Pedantic about Semantics.


Please be respectful about my definition of "defective". I was not disrespectful to you. I was just explaining that some do not view these cores as defective. Many have the same feeling and that is why this is called a forum. It is in my rights to comment about the subject. AMD says these cores are not defective. They do not pass quality specs. Unless proved otherwise, I label them as disabled cores for the facts AMD has stated and described above.


----------



## elito

ahaha that just made me laugh, also, for someone to even make this a guide is what puzzled me..there isnt really anything to learn or being taught in this thread..but this IS a great informative post for those that keeps on googling "amd phenom II unlock"; this is one post for all information. =] and theres quite a few of us using gigabyte boards in the 700 x3 thread. i was the first one i believe and it unlocks perfectly..


----------



## staryoshi

Step 1: Ensure compatible motherboard.
Step 2: Ensure compatible bios version.
Step 3: Enable ACC.
Step 4: Party down.

There's my guide








I bought a 3.1Ghz Dual Core CPU @ 1.312v.
Running a 3.5Ghz Quad Core CPU @ 1.296v.
The temperatures blow my mind, too... 40C under Prime load !=O!
And that's just the beginning... Mua ha ha.


----------



## Broodman

raxen, you definitely need to add this to your guide, as it is not complete. On some boards including the Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P, you need to set the EC Firmware to Hybrid. I thought I had a "dud" chip, when I first tried unlocking the 4th core by just setting ACC to Auto. Once I changed EC Firmware to Hybrid, and then change ACC to Auto, I was able to unlock the 4th core.

Also you should make a list of MoBos and bios that work. The Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P with the F4G bios revision works.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Broodman* 
raxen, you definitely need to add this to your guide, as it is not complete. On some boards including the Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P, you need to set the EC Firmware to Hybrid. I thought I had a "dud" chip, when I first tried unlocking the 4th core by just setting ACC to Auto. Once I changed EC Firmware to Hybrid, and then change ACC to Auto, I was able to unlock the 4th core.

Also you should make a list of MoBos and bios that work. The Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P with the F4G bios revision works.

Duly noted and added to the guide. Mobo list will come later.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

If you make a list of supported motherboards with BIOS's there are 3 people that have reported unlocking a 550BE and 720BE on the 790fx gd70 with Bios V1.4b1/1.4b2/1.4b3 these are found on a german MSI forum. I personally have 1.4b2 but my 550 did not unlock so I believe it had true defective cores. I never tried boosting my Vcore though..damn


----------



## Afrodisiac

OK, my story:

Flashed BIOS to F4G. Board is a 790XT-UD4P.
Went into the advanced settings section, changed ACC to auto, saved and exited. Computer did not start.
Found this guide, saw that I had to change firmware to hybrid.
Cleared CMOS, changed that + firmware, saved, exited, did not start.
Cleared CMOS, changed ACC + firmware + voltage (+0.025V), did not start.
Cleared CMOS, changed ACC + firmware + voltage (+0.05V), did not start.
Cleared CMOS and gave up.

My 720 is not going to unlock is it?


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
OK, my story:

Flashed BIOS to F4G. Board is a 790XT-UD4P.
Went into the advanced settings section, changed ACC to auto, saved and exited. Computer did not start.
Found this guide, saw that I had to change firmware to hybrid.
Cleared CMOS, changed that + firmware, saved, exited, did not start.
Cleared CMOS, changed ACC + firmware + voltage (+0.025V), did not start.
Cleared CMOS, changed ACC + firmware + voltage (+0.05V), did not start.
Cleared CMOS and gave up.

My 720 is not going to unlock is it?

Increase your CPU-NB voltage from 1.2v to 1.25v and see. It is safe to increase up to 1.35v if necessary.

Keep in mind this will generate alot of heat.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Increase your CPU-NB voltage from 1.2v to 1.25v and see. It is safe to increase up to 1.35v if necessary.

Keep in mind this will generate alot of heat.

Ah, didn't think of that. All hope is not lost. I'm confident in my case's airflow so I'll give it a shot.

Too bad I didn't see this before I tried again right now (tried with +0.075V on CPU, didn't work again), now I have to reset CMOS which is a pain. Why couldn't Gigabyte give us a handy button that sits on your desk or something


----------



## soccerballtux

You can add my motherboard, Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P with a F5 Bios.


----------



## sjonesy2

Hello, I am a completly newbee to overclocking, I have built computers for several years just never really tried to overclock. I am having problems unlocking my processor. I have tried raising the cpu voltage and the cpu/nb voltage to the max it says is okay but I can not get it to "unleash". I just keep getting the error that unleashing mode failed. I was looking for the cpu multiplier in my bios and I'm probably blind but didnt find it. I would like to unleash all four cores then overclock, unleashing is my primary goal though. thanks for your help.


----------



## kromar

GA-MA790X-UD4 with bios version F3 is also able to unlock fully stable.


----------



## odin673

Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P, MA790X-UD4P, MA790GP-UD4H, GA-MA790X-UD4Pcan unlock.

This is taken from the 550 OC thread


----------



## jbranton

I just unlocked mine on the first try without flashing to a different BIOS. Phenom II X2 550 BE on a Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P. Will post a pic in the morning. Time for sleep.









EDIT: Pic posted. This is at stock speed. I haven't had time to play with it yet.


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
I just unlocked mine on the first try without flashing to a different BIOS. Phenom II X2 550 BE on a Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P. Will post a pic in the morning. Time for sleep.









EDIT: Pic posted. This is at stock speed. I haven't had time to play with it yet.

very nice


----------



## CallmeRoth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
I just unlocked mine on the first try without flashing to a different BIOS. Phenom II X2 550 BE on a Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P. Will post a pic in the morning. Time for sleep.









EDIT: Pic posted. This is at stock speed. I haven't had time to play with it yet.

If 550's get more success, I may just get one. Mainly for the 300 extra stock MHz over the 720.


----------



## raxen

Whew... finally went ahead and tackled the monstrous list of mobos Gigabyte makes. For those mobos with "???", I wouldn't mind if someone with those boards can help me determine whether they unlock cores or not. Please post a CPU-Z screenshot show "4 cores" and the mobo model + bios.

THANKS!!


----------



## Miked270

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Whew... finally went ahead and tackled the monstrous list of mobos Gigabyte makes. For those mobos with "???", I wouldn't mind if someone with those boards can help me determine whether they unlock cores or not. Please post a CPU-Z screenshot show "4 cores" and the mobo model + bios.

THANKS!!

I can't clearify on the ones you posted but I can recommend you add the Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P to the list. I unlocked with this board but it does require an updated bios. Just google mb_bios_ga-ma770t-ud3p_f2c and download (normally wont be an english site but its ok the bios is in english)

Attachment 116496


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miked270* 
I can't clearify on the ones you posted but I can recommend you add the Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P to the list. I unlocked with this board but it does require an updated bios. Just google mb_bios_ga-ma770t-ud3p_f2c and download (normally wont be an english site but its ok the bios is in english)

Attachment 116496

Done


----------



## michaelgbcmel

yesterday i bought new mobo and proc as below
Biostar 790GX/SB750 TA790GX 128M â€" 78DEA113 Official bios
Amd Phenom II x2 550 BE batch no 0922cpmw

and i was able to unlock with stock heatsink cooler but i lock it again until i get a new better heatsink cooler
***pls note
New bios cannot unlock, the computer kept restart and need to clear cmos

u all can refer my post at malaysia most famous pc website
http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?ac...#entry27363383


----------



## Broodman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Whew... finally went ahead and tackled the monstrous list of mobos Gigabyte makes. For those mobos with "???", I wouldn't mind if someone with those boards can help me determine whether they unlock cores or not. Please post a CPU-Z screenshot show "4 cores" and the mobo model + bios.

THANKS!!

GA-MA790XT-UD4P - ???

Proof in my sig. BIOS should be F4G.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Broodman* 
GA-MA790XT-UD4P - ???

Proof in my sig. BIOS should be F4G.

Can you do a quick screenshot on CPU-Z showing the 4 cores and the Bios revision? It makes people clicking the link see very clearly that the board unlocks properly.

Thanks for your help. Will rep and acknowledge the screenshot.


----------



## jbranton

The GA-MA790FXT-UD5P also works with the F5 BIOS. My board came with it already on it from Newegg. This is with a Phenom II 550 BE.


----------



## mr.05'rsx

you can add MSI to the list.


----------



## michaelgbcmel

since the temperature reading is disable when unlocked to 4 cores. so is it to unlocked with stock hsf?


----------



## czyndzel

Anybody knows something about unlocking on GA-MA790X-UD3P?
This MOBO have SB750, so it should be possible, but I can't find any instructions how to do it...


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *czyndzel* 
Anybody knows something about unlocking on GA-MA790X-UD3P?
This MOBO have SB750, so it should be possible, but I can't find any instructions how to do it...

I think it's the same as the others. Set ACC in the BIOS to Auto. If your BIOS has "Unleashing" or "EC Firmware Hybrid" mode, you should enable it. After that, you may or may not have to play around with your voltage. Personally, I didn't have to change my voltage for it to be stable, but I know others have.

The original post in this thread will tell you pretty much step by step what you need to do. It looks like no one on here has done it with your board yet, so it will be cool if it works out for you. Good luck with your unlocking attempt, and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## czyndzel

Ok, I have changed ACC to "Auto" but nothing happens. CPU still triple-core...
Any ideas?


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *czyndzel* 
Ok, I have changed ACC to "Auto" but nothing happens. CPU still triple-core...
Any ideas?

Did you also change EC firmware to Hybrid mode? That is crucial.

Make those settings and reboot your computer. Enter bios again. If your processor unlocked, it should have a new name with "X4" in it.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Ok so lets say this...cores are "disabled" to meet demand. At least on launch of a new chip. After that it is anyones guess but think about this.... once a cpu doesn't test stable for 4 cores.... then how much money are they gonna waste testing to differentiate between x2 and x3.... i'm gonna guess...not much.
anyway.... i have a Asus M4N78 Pro and i just went in and enabled NCC +2 and rebooted and i had all 4 cores enabled...... i didn't see mine on the list but it works...


----------



## czyndzel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Did you also change EC firmware to Hybrid mode? That is crucial.

Make those settings and reboot your computer. Enter bios again. If your processor unlocked, it should have a new name with "X4" in it.

It works!







But temperatures of single cores disappeared from Everest and now is only one cpu temperature. CPU-Z shows only good name Phenom II X4 20, but number of cores, threads and cache multipliers stills 3.

Mainboard GA-MA790X-UD3P - F2 Bios


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Ok so lets say this...cores are "disabled" to meet demand. At least on launch of a new chip. After that it is anyones guess but think about this.... once a cpu doesn't test stable for 4 cores.... then how much money are they gonna waste testing to differentiate between x2 and x3.... i'm gonna guess...not much.
anyway.... i have a Asus M4N78 Pro and i just went in and enabled NCC +2 and rebooted and i had all 4 cores enabled...... i didn't see mine on the list but it works...

Can you take a screenshot of CPU-Z showing the 4 cores and the motherboard + bios revision? I will then add it to the list.

Thanks


----------



## Borongo

gotta say my 550be unlocked soo easy on my gigabte 770t-ud3p. simple bios update and done...quad core for 99 bucks


----------



## AMDRick

Just saw your guide, been helping people on eggxpert since 1402 bios came out for the ASUS M4A78T-E Board on how to unlock the core. I myself have yet to have a cold boot, I ran prime 95 stable for 10Hours straight at 3.35Ghz, suits me, any higher I may be bottle necking my gpu







. Anyway, for the ASUS Boards, I spent MANY hours trying to find out the right combination, Too little or two many volts will cause it to BSOD at 3,35ghz. I found the sweet spot of 1.45V, just .025V higher than recommended, which is safe since I can run it at 1.55Ghz with a 3.95Ghz overclock. Also, the cores are defined as defective by AMD, the cores must work flawlessly before being shipped out. Meaning even if one core has a slight issue they likely just marked it as a x3, and most likely any defects they found, you wont until later down the road and you have issues with the processor. I did run prime95 stable at 3.71Ghz for 3hours, however that was using 1.525V and without temperature readings I didnt want to risk anything. Here is my proof of that I can run at it, and to show this isnt just a bootup. [Image at bottom of post]. Basically, if you have the ASUS BOARDS and have an old bios, doing ACC isnt likely going to work, I tried every dang combo and nothing, it boots, but as tree cores. Update to BIOS #1402[SAFLY] USE EZ-FLASH NOT ANYTHING ELSE!!! and BEFORE updating reset your bios to stock clocks, it makes for a safer update. Then go into bios. Go to the where the ACC option is[should be the third tab on top and then click the first option and scroll to bottom, going by memory] and set it to anything but disabled, you now have an option to run it as Unleashed mode. Set that to yes. Now, before trying it, your Voltage will be on auto, usually auto is crazy with voltages so I would set it anywhere from 1.4-1.45 at stock clock and all the way to 3.3ghz, this is what worked for me may not work for you. Then SAVE settings and try to boot. If it says Unleashed failed, your core likely isnt perfect BUT it may work, you just have to try restarting a few more times until it goes, if it doesn't...than either you did something wrong, or its a bad core, it wasnt disabled for nothing. That is my advice, and here is the image for proof.

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q...STABLE10HR.jpg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620288

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618627

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618627

3.9GHZ VERIFIED CPU-Z 3 CORE- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616881
If my email updates, I will post the 3.7ghz stable 4th core...until then it is lost since I never received an email.

Please add me







. if you need any help send me a message.

Ehh does this use thumbnails??? Mines showing up VERY large. Please tell me if I need to link it rather than image it. Thanks

WARNING:IF YOU F YOUR COMPUTER UP IT IS YOUR FAULT NOT MINE. AMD'S RECOMMENDED MAX VOLTAGE IS 4.25 IF YOU GO HIGHER IT IS AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## czyndzel

I upload my screenshot, where you can see valid processor name, but cores number is wrong...


----------



## raxen

Asus boards CAN unlock cores with the right BIOS. However, it just doesn't unlock easily. As stated in my guide, it requires alot of tinkering to get the "unleashing" mode to work properly. I have both the M4A78-E and the TA790GX. Using the exact same X3 720BE processor, my TA790GX unlocked all four cores instantly when ACC was enabled, whereas the Asus was a huge PITA. You are far better off getting a Biostar or Gigabyte board.

Interesting screenshot czyndzel... I think it is safe to say that your fourth core is defective. Nevertheless, you did pay for a tri-core processor, and it is now time to overclock it!


----------



## AMDRick

razen. I just told you all I did was turn unleash mode on. Bada bing bada boom 4th core







. My 4th core is EXTREMELY stable. Next time read my whole post?







Thank you, and would you kindly add me to the list?


----------



## toonarmy85

i guess i cant unlock my 720be have turned on acc and no luck then with acc on i uped the voltage have even tried 1.5v and still no luck guess il have to make do with three cores nether the less i bought the cpu as its a good performer in games unlocking the extra core would have just been a bonus


----------



## czyndzel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


Interesting screenshot czyndzel... I think it is safe to say that your fourth core is defective. Nevertheless, you did pay for a tri-core processor, and it is now time to overclock it!


OC with stock cooling? I don't think so...


----------



## samrob

Hi,
Don't know if you were successful at unlocking yet. I just unlocked my phenom II 550 today with the same motherboard as you. Asus M4A78-E. It didn't work until I updated to Bios version 1204. I used AsusUpdate included on driver CD. I just set ACC to Auto, and turned unleash mode to on.
Good luck


----------



## dandoekno

I see ta790gx a3+ and ta790gx 128mb but has anyone god any luck with the ta790gx a2+?


----------



## kh90123

anyone have any ideas what will enabling ACC do to phenom II x4 processors?


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *czyndzel* 
OC with stock cooling? I don't think so...

If you have fans intaking and exausting air in your case you can easily do a low overclock of a basic 3.2ghz at the standard voltage of 1.325. Heat shouldnt be too much of an issue, run prime95 and monitor your temps.


----------



## czyndzel

Without activity my cpu has temperatures between 40-43.
I have Tacens Signum case, so it has stock 135mm intaking fan. If you tell me where, I can mount exausting fan.
What is safe temperature in stress for this cpu?


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *czyndzel* 
Without activity my cpu has temperatures between 40-43.
I have Tacens Signum case, so it has stock 135mm intaking fan. If you tell me where, I can mount exausting fan.
What is safe temperature in stress for this cpu?

You should have an hole or a meshed area of metal at the back of your case where mounting a fan is possible. Every case I have seen does, using an exhaust fan can be more important that an intake because all the heat your gpu/cpu makes sits in the case rather than getting sucked back out and your fans on the cpu and gpu suck it back up not helping temperatures. Max load shouldn't be about 55C, I like to keep mine under 45C, but I have the sunbeam core contact freezer which allows me to idle at 24C.

I believe AMD's recommended max temp is 72C,but I would never want to go about 60.


----------



## czyndzel

In this meshed area of metal at the back of my case I have !stock intaking! fan, so should I turn it to exhausting?


----------



## AMDRick

lol, yes. The back fan should always be pushing air out rather than in...if the fan came like that something went wrong heh.


----------



## Broodman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


Can you do a quick screenshot on CPU-Z showing the 4 cores and the Bios revision? It makes people clicking the link see very clearly that the board unlocks properly.

Thanks for your help. Will rep and acknowledge the screenshot.


Sorry for not answering earlier. Here it is:


----------



## Borongo

anyone know of any program to monitor temps of an unlocked 550be on a gigabyte 770t-ud3p. my cores unlocked easy as pie, but all programs read 0c except gigabytes program, wich reads 42c and never moves


----------



## Broodman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Borongo*


anyone know of any program to monitor temps of an unlocked 550be on a gigabyte 770t-ud3p. my cores unlocked easy as pie, but all programs read 0c except gigabytes program, wich reads 42c and never moves


Try Everest. That's the only thing that reads my CPU temps. You could also use HWMonitor. One of those 3 temperature sensors are very close to the CPU.


----------



## Borongo

tried hwmonitor, everest, speedfan,coretemp and all show 0c. gigabytes monitor program just shows a stuck 42c. my tmpin 2 temp is stuck 2 at 78c


----------



## NeoAnderson

I dont see any MSI mbs in that list, are there people that have unlocked it on that ?
mine is a Phenom II 550BE.
Not sure if i my PSU and Cooling is adequate at the moment, but first i like to know if it can be done ?

thx by


----------



## toonarmy85

my 720be wont unlock is there any way to force it to unlock even if its unstable


----------



## mr.05'rsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeoAnderson*


I dont see any MSI mbs in that list, are there people that have unlocked it on that ?
mine is a Phenom II 550BE.
Not sure if i my PSU and Cooling is adequate at the moment, but first i like to know if it can be done ?

thx by










yeah its possible, check out my post on page 5.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


razen. I just told you all I did was turn unleash mode on. Bada bing bada boom 4th core







. My 4th core is EXTREMELY stable. Next time read my whole post?







Thank you, and would you kindly add me to the list?


Yea, I did. You said in your own post that you had to reset a couple times before it would work. I already stated this under my "Special Note for Asus motherboards."

Grab a Biostar motherboard and try out the unlocking process. No resets required. It just works the first time. I used the identical 720BE processor for both boards. The Asus was just far harder to work with. Usually, if it doesn't work the first time, people would assume it would never work.


----------



## raxen

Oh yea... do you guys like the links to the screenshots hidden like the "Asus" section is right now, or spelled out like the rest of the list?

Hidden is cleaner, but it is alot more work on my part, and I'm lazy...


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Oh yea... do you guys like the links to the screenshots hidden like the "Asus" section is right now, or spelled out like the rest of the list?

Hidden is cleaner, but it is alot more work on my part, and I'm lazy...









Hidden is cleaner, and easier to look at. But do it like you want to.


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Yea, I did. You said in your own post that you had to reset a couple times before it would work. I already stated this under my "Special Note for Asus motherboards."

Grab a Biostar motherboard and try out the unlocking process. No resets required. It just works the first time. I used the identical 720BE processor for both boards. The Asus was just far harder to work with. Usually, if it doesn't work the first time, people would assume it would never work.

Yes, I HAD to restart at bios 1001. At BIOS 1402 it was a 1 hit done. Immediate boot up once unleash activated. Unleash wasnt in bios 1001. However since I forgot to turn sleep mod off I hade a few freezings, didnt see it in your post...but prolonged sleep mode, hibernation or anything similar on vista/xp will cause 4th core to crap out and lock the computer up, so disable sleep mode...

anyway atm stable sill at 3.4ghz, dropped it down a bit to 3.2 atm so i can run stock V.


----------



## Broodman

OH BTW, you can unlock a 710 into an Engineering sample (unlocked multiplier and 4 cores). I'm not too sure how to do it, but I think its another ACC unlock.


----------



## markiiie

_"Afterwards, do not turn off your computer, or you will have to repeat those steps again."_

So I can never turn my comp off if I wanna keep the x4 550?
 






Damn that's why my comp goes x2 every morning I boot it up!

Do you know if they've fixed this in the new BIOS? I run 1204 atm, considering to update to the latest 1210 ;/

Here's ma baby:









EDIT: The clocks should be 775/950 on the GPU, it's the original clocks for XFX HD4870 XXX 512MB. Dunno why it shows 200/500


----------



## Ocnewb

I unlocked my 720BE with the Gigabyte MA770T (F2C bios) and it was super easy too. Now i'm running 4 cores @ 3.36GHz w/ 1.375Vcore. I love my 720BE and my motherboard.


----------



## AMDRick

To all that unlocked your 4th core, watch out for the memory leaks, Ive got about a 600MB memory leak with 4th core enable so had to disable at the moment since I am only running 2GB om vista


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Does this mobo support 4th core unlocking?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813138128


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty* 
Does this mobo support 4th core unlocking?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813138128

It will, provided that you have 78DEA113 bios running.


----------



## McTw1st

AMD Phenom II x3 720BE on Asus Crosshair III Formula = Fail
dont remember the batch on the cpu but latest bios is applied,

tried everywere from 800MHz - 3000MHz no luck
vcore voltage from 1.0-1.55v no luck

tried the asus steps without luck, took me about 1Â½-2 hours to go thru all settings, and no luck

so Epic fail, il try n talk to my dad who has a 550 in his pc to swap with me,


----------



## Sake

Can anyone send me a link to the F3A bios for the Gigabyte MA790gp-ud4h motherboard? They took it down off their site, pity I updated to F3 instead of F3A. I'll be eternally greatful to you if you can and it unlocks my 4th core (PII X3 720BE @ 3.55GHZ, stock Vcore)


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sake* 
Can anyone send me a link to the F3A bios for the Gigabyte MA790gp-ud4h motherboard? They took it down off their site, pity I updated to F3 instead of F3A. I'll be eternally greatful to you if you can and it unlocks my 4th core (PII X3 720BE @ 3.55GHZ, stock Vcore)

Here you go.... Just pick where you want to download from

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...S&FileID=14615

Let me know if you get it.. I have it here


----------



## vinzend

hello there, im apparently using X3 720BE batch 06PMW with GA-MA770T-UD3P..
I'm frustrated to unlock it.. always failed although i already am using bios f2c..

any idea how?


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


hello there, im apparently using X3 720BE batch 06PMW with GA-MA770T-UD3P..
I'm frustrated to unlock it.. always failed although i already am using bios f2c..

any idea how?










After enabling ACC, did you also enable Hybrid mode under EC firmware?
Please read the section titled "The Unlocking Process" and follow the steps there. Report back you need more help.

Cheers.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


After enabling ACC, did you also enable Hybrid mode under EC firmware?
Please read the section titled "The Unlocking Process" and follow the steps there. Report back you need more help.

Cheers.


yup i did.. i had to clear cmos after that since the monitor showed nothing..








do u think ga-ma790x-ud4p will unlock it or i better change it to x2 550be?


----------



## markiiie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markiiie* 
_"Afterwards, do not turn off your computer, or you will have to repeat those steps again."_

So I can never turn my comp off if I wanna keep the x4 550?







Damn that's why my comp goes x2 every morning I boot it up!

Do you know if they've fixed this in the new BIOS? I run 1204 atm, considering to update to the latest 1210 ;/

Here's ma baby:
http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/x4550BE.jpg

EDIT: The clocks should be 775/950 on the GPU, it's the original clocks for XFX HD4870 XXX 512MB. Dunno why it shows 200/500









How 'bout helping me a lil'?


----------



## vinzend

does 550be and 720be have certain batches that most likely ably to unlock and perform
best in overclocking?


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


does 550be and 720be have certain batches that most likely ably to unlock and perform
best in overclocking?


Let me Google that for you

3rd link down...


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


Let me Google that for you

3rd link down...


hmm mine has to use asrock bla bla bla to unlock it.. dont like that mobo..








thanks dude..


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


hmm mine has to use asrock bla bla bla to unlock it.. dont like that mobo..








thanks dude..


What is your motherboard....most of them allow you to unlock it with certain bios and settings.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markiiie*


How 'bout helping me a lil'? 


I updated to 1210. No change whatsoever. Asus sucks


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
I updated to 1210. No change whatsoever. Asus sucks









Im happy with my ASUS







3.9ghz stable at 1.5 and 4 core stable at 3.5.


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


yup i did.. i had to clear cmos after that since the monitor showed nothing..








do u think ga-ma790x-ud4p will unlock it or i better change it to x2 550be?


 Did you increase your CPU Voltage? Try to increase it to 1.375V to see if it was stable. I have the same mobo and CPU as yours.


----------



## McTw1st

3,75?!?!?!? i hope u mean 1.375


----------



## McTw1st

fail on unlocking the 550BE with my board, im probobly doing it wrong,

1. setting volt to 1.35 and cpu/nb 1.25
2. F10 save reboots
3. bios enabling ACC on auto and unleashing mode
4. F10 save reboots
5. no post restart 5sec interval
6. post, unleasing mode failed to enable
7 enter bios disabling unleash, 
8. F10 save reboots
9. enabling unleash, 
10. f10 save reboots
11. reset a few times due to no post,
12. post overclock failed and unleash failed,
13. giving up.
14. remove unleash, set volt to 1.45 and multiplier at 20. 4ghz boot no problem stable aswell
15. crying a little, then remember's that im running 4ghz

so yeah guess i fail at doing it,


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
3,75?!?!?!? i hope u mean 1.375









I did mean 1.375V







. Sorry for my typo







.


----------



## raxen

I'm gonna post a video soon about Asus unlocking. Hopefully after you see it you can follow the same steps and get it working.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


fail on unlocking the 550BE with my board, im probobly doing it wrong,

1. setting volt to 1.35 and cpu/nb 1.25
2. F10 save reboots
3. bios enabling ACC on auto and unleashing mode
4. F10 save reboots
5. no post restart 5sec interval
6. post, unleasing mode failed to enable
7 enter bios disabling unleash, 
8. F10 save reboots
9. enabling unleash, 
10. f10 save reboots
11. reset a few times due to no post,
12. post overclock failed and unleash failed,
13. giving up.
14. remove unleash, set volt to 1.45 and multiplier at 20. 4ghz boot no problem stable aswell
15. crying a little, then remember's that im running 4ghz

so yeah guess i fail at doing it,


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


I'm gonna post a video soon about Asus unlocking. Hopefully after you see it you can follow the same steps and get it working.


that would be awsome dude,


----------



## markiiie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
I updated to 1210. No change whatsoever. Asus sucks









Yea they sure do :/ Why even release the unleash mode if it isn't working properly? 'Cuz even if I just enable the unleash thingy and reboot, it fails!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDRick* 
Im happy with my ASUS







3.9ghz stable at 1.5 and 4 core stable at 3.5.

Yea mine also works stable as a quad core @ 3,1GHz (I've only unlocked, haven't tried to O.C yet ^^) until I boot it then it revolves to a dual core again ):


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


that would be awsome dude,


LoL.... I tried to make a video. You know what the funny thing is? I can't get it to unlock consistently.

One time it took me 3 reboots to get it to unlock. Another time I did it in one try. I tried one more for good measure, and the whole computer BSODed... hahahaha


----------



## McTw1st

LOL raxen well just post it anyway and say it can vary the ammount of times u need to reboot


----------



## Jyr

If the computer doesn't POST at all with voltage completely maxed, NB volt maxed, and the CPU downclocked, my other precious core is probably dead, right?









I had a CPU before this one on this board, which unlocked, but couldn't get into windows. So this board CAN unlock them.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
If the computer doesn't POST at all with voltage completely maxed, NB volt maxed, and the CPU downclocked, my other precious core is probably dead, right?









I had a CPU before this one on this board, which unlocked, but couldn't get into windows. So this board CAN unlock them.

Sounds like it.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
If the computer doesn't POST at all with voltage completely maxed, NB volt maxed, and the CPU downclocked, my other precious core is probably dead, right?









I had a CPU before this one on this board, which unlocked, but couldn't get into windows. So this board CAN unlock them.

Use the same bios revision as the one that has been shown to unlock. A different bios can make a significant difference.


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
If the computer doesn't POST at all with voltage completely maxed, NB volt maxed, and the CPU downclocked, my other precious core is probably dead, right?









I had a CPU before this one on this board, which unlocked, but couldn't get into windows. So this board CAN unlock them.

What do you mean by max volt, if you mean amd max volt wich is 1.425 then try 1.5 to 1,55. if you mean you did the max your mobo allows, you may have fried/damaged your chip....tell us your volts not max.


----------



## Jyr

Just tried the (one) other BIOS. No go.







Ah well.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I just wanted to say thanks for making this guide! It really helped me in unlocking mine!


----------



## Roger1984

Hi,

I have MSI 790GX-G65 mother board and phenom 2 550 BE cpu...
Please let me know the process to unlock the 2 hidden core of the CPU.

I would b thankful to u....

Regards,

Roger


----------



## Roger1984

please let me know the method which we need to follow....

i will b thankful

Roger


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roger1984* 
please let me know the method which we need to follow....

i will b thankful

Roger

find Advance Clock Calibration on your bios, set it Auto..


----------



## raxen

Asus unlocking videos posted. You can find a link to them in the main guide, or venture over to the AMD Motherboard section of the forums.

Some modded bioses came out for Biostar motherboards which unlock. I'll need to take some time to update the list again...


----------



## McTw1st

Well i tried n tried and this is the best result i came up with...
either it stopped on nvcheck or wth its called or it bluescreened me,


















OFC i got proof that its me


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
Well i tried n tried and this is the best result i came up with...
either it stopped on nvcheck or wth its called or it bluescreened me,


The Unleashing mode is buggy as hell. Try bumping up your voltages and see if that helps at all. Hey... it sorta unlocked, right? I guess my videos are sorta useful


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
The Unleashing mode is buggy as hell. Try bumping up your voltages and see if that helps at all. Hey... it sorta unlocked, right? I guess my videos are sorta useful









yes it kinda unlocked, bumping the voltage more yeah um then il be up in the 1.4vcore and 1.36 cpu/nb


----------



## lurker123

Add Gigabyte MA770-US3 revision 2 to the list, my cpu z validation is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638213

the cpuz chipset thing is wrong, correct ones are:
AMD 770/SB710


----------



## NeoAnderson

Hi you can add me as lucky







succes with Phenom II 550BE unlocked 4 on MSI DKA790FX
It has the latest Bios 1.8 of the Platinum edition which is identical besides extra Video ram 1Gb instead of 512Mb
Havent used any changes at voltages or so , just changed one setting in the bios and it was unlocked.
Will post my CPUZ later at home, OC results will come later,


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Don't know if you have mine in the list, but mine unlocked easily..... Asus M4N78-Pro... Just had to turn on NCC, set it to all cores and i put it on 2%....


----------



## MicroMiniMe

The Biostar TA790GX A2+ with the 113 BIOS works well with my 0904 720 BE. I have a modest OC of 3.2 GHz that I game with. I don't have the voltage set real high so it's not Prime95 stable but it will game all day long without a problem. Boots fast too, even with Vista64.


----------



## fortesquieu

ASRock A790GMH/128M works too!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652228

Still waiting for HD 4870, it's with the courier.


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jyr*


If the computer doesn't POST at all with voltage completely maxed, NB volt maxed, and the CPU downclocked, my other precious core is probably dead, right?









I had a CPU before this one on this board, which unlocked, but couldn't get into windows. So this board CAN unlock them.


Where did you get your processor from?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
ASRock A790GMH/128M works too!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652228

Still waiting for HD 4870, it's with the courier.

I wonder if your board will do this even though not an exact match.
http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?htt...ii_unlock.html


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
I wonder if your board will do this even though not an exact match.
http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?htt...ii_unlock.html

I'm going to try it tonight. I think it should work. Since the bios is all the same!

Anyway, since my processor is the Black Edition, I already have those functions(unlocked multiplier).


----------



## toonarmy85

can i unlock my 720be using this board Asus M3A79-T Deluxe? would i need a mod bios or a bios update? or is it just not possible


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
I'm going to try it tonight. I think it should work. Since the bios is all the same!

Anyway, since my processor is the Black Edition, I already have those functions(unlocked multiplier).

Could you post a CPU-Z screenshot with motherboard + bios revision? I'll update the list. Thanks.


----------



## PKV

Hi, please add my board to the success list. I am using the f4 bios, the most recent update. Have had my 720BE unlocked for a couple of weeks now. Also ran intel burn test 5 iterations and prime 95 for 12 hours and am rock stable at 3.412 1.424 vcore. I think I will keep this as my 24/7 and not overclock any further. My idle cpu temp is 37c and 46c at load. Have not gone over 50c on stress tests. Love the Gigabyte board. By the way my batch # is 0910. Is there a list of unlocked batch numbers?


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
Hi, please add my board to the success list. I am using the f4 bios, the most recent update. Have had my 720BE unlocked for a couple of weeks now. Also ran intel burn test 5 iterations and prime 95 for 12 hours and am rock stable at 3.412 1.424 vcore. I think I will keep this as my 24/7 and not overclock any further. My idle cpu temp is 37c and 46c at load. Have not gone over 50c on stress tests. Love the Gigabyte board. By the way my batch # is 0910. Is there a list of unlocked batch numbers?

Could you take a CPU-Z screenshot + mobo with bios revision? It just makes it alot easier to see and verify things. Thanks.


----------



## PKV

My CPU-Z validation is in my sig. Will that suffice.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PKV*


My CPU-Z validation is in my sig. Will that suffice.


I prefer to have the motherboard + bios revision in one screenshot as well. The first post has an example picture. Something like that would be perfect.

Thanks.


----------



## 2001ODISSEY

Hi all, I haven't read the whole thread, has anyone tried the mobo
ASROCK A780GXH 128M ?
It has the south bridge 710 and the ACC. I don't know which bios version is needed.
Thank you.


----------



## PKV

Ok here you go. Please find attached screen shot of CPU-Z. Also, have you been able to keep a list of unlocked cpu batch numbers?


----------



## dethro

hi guys, i have successfully unlock 4 core on my x2.. the problem is that im unable to 
stabilize it.. it always crash when testing for stability..

im using asus m4a78t-e bios 1503
my cpu batch 0922CPMW

need help n tips to make it stable..


----------



## PKV

Have you changed anything in your bios besides ACC? If not for now leave at default and give your cpu vcore a modest bump, say .025 or .050. Reboot and try some basic stability tests. Raising your voltage on the cpu as far as 1.425 is still within spec for amd cpu. Do it gradually until that point or until you get stable. If however you reach that voltage and are still unstable I think it would be safe to say those cores were locked for a reason. Then I would concentrate on ocing your dual core. Those chips have been getting some great oc,s. Also if you get stable with a higher voltage remember that you will probably need to raise it again for any kind of a stable oc. Make sure you have a good HSF on your cpu before you get too far into ocing and pay attention to your temps.


----------



## vinzend

FYI, 0851FPMW is unlock able.. I use GA-MA770T-UD3P..


----------



## dethro

thanks PKV for the tips, i'll look into it


----------



## 2001ODISSEY

Could anyone answer my previous post???


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2001ODISSEY*


Could anyone answer my previous post???


It has the necessary hardware and support for ACC. In theory, it should work. In reality, you never know until you or someone else tries.

If you have the motherboard already, try it out and report back. If you don't, then pick something else thats on the list. Gigabyte is a good bet if you're trying to unlock.


----------



## 2001ODISSEY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


It has the necessary hardware and support for ACC. In theory, it should work. In reality, you never know until you or someone else tries.

If you have the motherboard already, try it out and report back. If you don't, then pick something else thats on the list. Gigabyte is a good bet if you're trying to unlock.



I have bought it already. Atm I'm waiting for 4 Gb of memory Corsair and I'm ready to assemble. 
I will post my results here so we know if Asrock works or not. I have a feeling that it will work









Thank you for the answer, Raxen, and of course thank you very much for your nice guide.


----------



## RockstarM

Does the GA-MA790X-UD4P - F7 Bios work with the 550 BE?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RockstarM* 
Does the GA-MA790X-UD4P - F7 Bios work with the 550 BE?

i believe it will.. X2 550BE has a lot of potential to be unlocked..
and that mobo is good too..


----------



## RockstarM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
i believe it will.. X2 550BE has a lot of potential to be unlocked..
and that mobo is good too..










Thank you very much kind sir!


----------



## vinzend

you're welcome.. but do you know the batch number?


----------



## RockstarM

What do you mean?


----------



## Dopamin3

Don't forget to add the Sempron 140 can be unlocked into the dual core Athlon II


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RockstarM*


What do you mean?


on the cpu, they have numbers right..

http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/550be.JPG

0922APMW is the best based on users experience..


----------



## RockstarM

Ah great, thanks again.


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2001ODISSEY*


I have bought it already. Atm I'm waiting for 4 Gb of memory Corsair and I'm ready to assemble. 
I will post my results here so we know if Asrock works or not. I have a feeling that it will work









Thank you for the answer, Raxen, and of course thank you very much for your nice guide.


Which ASRock mobo do you have? I have the A790GMH/128M, and I was able to unlock the 4th core and it's stable.


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


Could you post a CPU-Z screenshot with motherboard + bios revision? I'll update the list. Thanks.



Thanks!


----------



## Henderson

Hi guys

I've just unlocked my 550 (0922APMW) on ASUS M4N78 Pro (nVidia chipset LOL)







BIOS ver. 1004.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

MSI 790FX GD70 1.4B2 AND 1.4B3 BIOS's unlock cores, mine unlocked but didn't boot into Windows.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


MSI 790FX GD70 1.4B2 AND 1.4B3 BIOS's unlock cores, mine unlocked but didn't boot into Windows.


Why would you use a 1.4 beta bios when 1.4 is already out on MSI website?? 1.4 unlocks but has many problems such as immediate crash with prime95 large fft. Try 1.5b4


----------



## vinzend

raxen, count me in too..











BIOS F2C


----------



## RockstarM

Does anyone know if the GA-MA790XT-UD4P with the F5 bios works?


----------



## PKV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RockstarM*


Does anyone know if the GA-MA790XT-UD4P with the F5 bios works?


That board should unlock using that bios . Have you booted into your bios screen and found the first section of your bios. Hit the delete button when that big gigabyte splash screen comes up and hold it until the blue bios screen comes up.Enter that first section M.I.T at the top should be ACC. When you enter it you should see some settings. Put ACC to the auto setting for starters, and most importantly on Gigabyte boards there is a section labeled ec firmware. When you enter that you have a choice of amd normal or hybrid. Chose hybrid hit enter and it will prompt you that it has to reboot and change itself. Hit enter again, it will change and reboot. If your cpu unlocks you will boot into windows at which point you can use CPU-Z to verify it and maybe start testing for stability. If you cant boot into windows with some stability or if it crashes immediately after, reboot and go back into bios an undo what you changed hit enter and reboot into windows as normal. There are no guarantees, some of these chips were locked for a reason. You should be able to use that board.


----------



## RockstarM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PKV*


That board should unlock using that bios . Have you booted into your bios screen and found the first section of your bios. Hit the delete button when that big gigabyte splash screen comes up and hold it until the blue bios screen comes up.Enter that first section M.I.T at the top should be ACC. When you enter it you should see some settings. Put ACC to the auto setting for starters, and most importantly on Gigabyte boards there is a section labeled ec firmware. When you enter that you have a choice of amd normal or hybrid. Chose hybrid hit enter and it will prompt you that it has to reboot and change itself. Hit enter again, it will change and reboot. If your cpu unlocks you will boot into windows at which point you can use CPU-Z to verify it and maybe start testing for stability. If you cant boot into windows with some stability or if it crashes immediately after, reboot and go back into bios an undo what you changed hit enter and reboot into windows as normal. There are no guarantees, some of these chips were locked for a reason. You should be able to use that board.


Awesome thanks for that, can anyone confirm this works?
"Will the OCZ Intel Extreme Edition Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 1600MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB) work with my MA790XT-UD4P Motherboard with my Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition"

I have been told it doesn't. But I think it does :s


----------



## PKV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RockstarM* 
Awesome thanks for that, can anyone confirm this works?
"Will the OCZ Intel Extreme Edition Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 1600MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB) work with my MA790XT-UD4P Motherboard with my Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition"

I have been told it doesn't. But I think it does :s

That memory has xmp profiles specific to Intel. Your board will see it and boot it to 1066. You will need to adjust timings and multiplier in bios to get to 1333 and you are going to have to OC to get 1600. Even if they were not programed with those xmp profiles most 1600 ddr3 memory would be seen by your gigabyte board as 1066 and you would have to adjust in bios anyways. Other memory that is not intel specific usually have EPP profiles that you should be able to set to recognize in your bios giving you the advertised specific profile of that memory. My gigabyte board has that and I am quite sure yours does as well. Otherwise just adjust it manually to the rated specs.


----------



## NeoAnderson

unlocked 4 on MSI DKA790GX normal, with a Platinum 1.8 Bios
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/21/26308454.png
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4968/36827128.png

see also sig


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortesquieu*



Thanks!










Alright, I've just realized that my core voltage is only 1V. How is that possible?
I've been using this unlocked X3 720 BE for almost 2 weeks, didn't have any problems.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortesquieu*


Alright, I've just realized that my core voltage is only 1V. How is that possible?
I've been using this unlocked X3 720 BE for almost 2 weeks, didn't have any problems.










its called Cool&Quiet, when your cpu idles the multiplier and the Vcore are reduced.


----------



## fortesquieu

oh damn, I thought I have turned it off, I guess I didn't.


----------



## Scrypt3r

I know i shouldnt expect it to unlock, but what has the most chance of unlocking 550 or 720??


----------



## el gappo

well i just ordered a 790xt ud4p today so we shall see tomorrow if i got a Â£60 phenom II quad


----------



## CanadaRox

I just built me friend a new PC using a X3 720BE (Batch: CACZC AC 0904EPMW) and a Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P. I've read around a bit and apparently that batch is usually able to unlock, but I haven't been able to get mine stable (read: can't boot Windows 7). I figured I'd post here in hopes of a way to fix this before I give up assuming the last core just doesn't want to work. I've tried F4 and F5 bios. I set EC Firmware Selection to Hybrid, and ACC to both Auto and All Cores (with the value set to +0%). I've bumped the Vcore up +0.1V as well was NB VID Control +0.1V, and tried lowering the multiplier to 10x. And AMD Cool&Quiet is disabled. I don't know if there is anything else to try, but I figured this would be the best place to ask!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CanadaRox*


I just built me friend a new PC using a X3 720BE (Batch: CACZC AC 0904EPMW) and a Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P. I've read around a bit and apparently that batch is usually able to unlock, but I haven't been able to get mine stable (read: can't boot Windows 7). I figured I'd post here in hopes of a way to fix this before I give up assuming the last core just doesn't want to work. I've tried F4 and F5 bios. I set EC Firmware Selection to Hybrid, and ACC to both Auto and All Cores (with the value set to +0%). I've bumped the Vcore up +0.1V as well was NB VID Control +0.1V, and tried lowering the multiplier to 10x. And AMD Cool&Quiet is disabled. I don't know if there is anything else to try, but I figured this would be the best place to ask!


If your CPU cooler is good bump the vcore up to 1.55v and if it works go down from their to find a stable least voltage. Good luck!


----------



## grazzy

I guess mine cant be unlocked. (not sure of batch, sorry)

Tried the following

-12% per core
+0.250 Cpu V
X5 multiplier (lol, lowest the bios would go)
and +0.1 NB Vid

POST shows the X4 20 (i think?), but thats about the only thing that works

text mode linux wont even boot. lol, segfaults everywhere.

Unless someone else has ideas, I'll just stick to 3 cores. F2C bios for my mb.


----------



## N2Gaming

Is there no love for Foxconn in this thread? there has got to be at least one of the foxconn mobo's that can ulock locked cores...


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CanadaRox*


I just built me friend a new PC using a X3 720BE (Batch: CACZC AC 0904EPMW) and a Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P. I've read around a bit and apparently that batch is usually able to unlock, but I haven't been able to get mine stable (read: can't boot Windows 7). I figured I'd post here in hopes of a way to fix this before I give up assuming the last core just doesn't want to work. I've tried F4 and F5 bios. I set EC Firmware Selection to Hybrid, and ACC to both Auto and All Cores (with the value set to +0%). I've bumped the Vcore up +0.1V as well was NB VID Control +0.1V, and tried lowering the multiplier to 10x. And AMD Cool&Quiet is disabled. I don't know if there is anything else to try, but I figured this would be the best place to ask!


I have the exact same processor stepping on my 720BE. As I've tried to state in my guide, I didn't list stepping information because it doesn't guarantee unlocking.

Unfortunately, you've got the right motherboard + bios combo, but got short changed on the processor. Regardless, you still have an excellent, overclockable processor. Unless you're running simulations/folding, 3 or 4 cores really makes no difference in everyday tasks or gaming. Clock speed reigns supreme.

When you set ACC to auto, and EC firmware to hybrid, what does it show in the BIOS CPU configuration menu? Do you see 4 logical cores present?


----------



## CanadaRox

I'm not sure what you mean by the BIOS CPU configuration menu, but the POST screen does say Phenom II X4 20.


----------



## el gappo

my 790xt got here, wacked the f5 bios on there and nope nothing. it says in the op to use the f4g bios ??? that doesnt exist there is a f4i bios but im using the latest. anyone had any experience with this mobo?


----------



## senior03

I dont know why cpu-z wont display my mobo rev, but its 2.0. bios is the FB model.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=666826

I got a successful unlock but i cant get any program to display my temperatures, hardwaremonitor shows nothing, same goes for everest and amd overdrive shows all cores on -256 celcius :/


----------



## skkhai

You lose the ability to monitor each core with an unlock. You should still be able to monitor the "CPU" temp, just not each core.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skkhai*


You lose the ability to monitor each core with an unlock. You should still be able to monitor the "CPU" temp, just not each core.


And does the <60 rule also apply to that temperature?


----------



## skkhai

That's a huge gray area. I would change it back to a dual core and study the relationship between core temps and CPU temps at load. Then switch back to quad and use that knowledge to make your own judgment on whether to keep going to back down with your clocks.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skkhai*


That's a huge gray area. I would change it back to a dual core and study the relationship between core temps and CPU temps at load. Then switch back to quad and use that knowledge to make your own judgment on whether to keep going to back down with your clocks.


Damn i was hoping for an answer directed at lazy people









I guess ill try that out.

But is there a max temperature for just the cpu?


----------



## skkhai

Core temp should stay below 70 according to AMD's spec sheet on the 550.

Edit: oh you asked about max "CPU" temps. Again, huge gray area with the accuracy of it, but definitely stay under 70. Judge it based on what you find out about the CPU temp at load vs core temps at load as a dual core.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skkhai*


Core temp should stay below 70 according to AMD's spec sheet on the 550.


I was talking about the cpu temp, the one thats only showing on unlocked cores.


----------



## raxen

Asus owners rejoice!! New bios available which solves all unlocking problems!


----------



## Powerock

I would like know if MB AM3 ASROCK M3A780GXH/ 128M, unlock Phenom II Core?


----------



## Pochi_D

Wait, am I right that my system has potential to unlock the extra 2 cores with some luck? I thought the M4A78 Pro was outta the question for unlocking cores...

EDIT - My bad, read M4A78 Pro, not M4N78 Pro...


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powerock* 
I would like know if MB AM3 ASROCK M3A780GXH/ 128M, unlock Phenom II Core?

oops 780GXH, not sure about it


----------



## fortesquieu

Did anyone try downcore back to 3 cores on 720BE after unlocking 4th core? I've unlocked mine a couple of weeks ago, but now I want to try overclocking the 3 cores, but I can't seem to do it, even disabling ACC.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
oops 780GXH, not sure about it

what's wrong with 780? do u mean, only 790 could unlock it?


----------



## Takumi

So my 550 unlocked pretty easily, but was not Prime95 stable at all. I had to bump the vcore to 1.5v just to get Prime95 to last more than a few minutes.

I idle at about 40 C, but under full load it reaches 75/76 C. Is that too high? I'm still using stock cooling right now.

This is using Everest... the motherboard temps hit 82/83 C!! or so it says...

Should I be worried?

Edit: Nevermind, just read a few pages back that I should keep the temps under 70 C. Looks like I might need a Freezer 64 Pro or something.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takumi*


So my 550 unlocked pretty easily, but was not Prime95 stable at all. I had to bump the vcore to 1.5v just to get Prime95 to last more than a few minutes.

I idle at about 40 C, but under full load it reaches 75/76 C. Is that too high? I'm still using stock cooling right now.

This is using Everest... the motherboard temps hit 82/83 C!! or so it says...

Should I be worried?

Edit: Nevermind, just read a few pages back that I should keep the temps under 70 C. Looks like I might need a Freezer 64 Pro or something.


omg! go back to x2 right now since temp > 60c is deadly!!















dont go any more than >60c even u have to use ur default clock..

buy better air cooling.. TRUE, megahalem, ifx-14, mugen 2..


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Henderson*


Hi guys

I've just unlocked my 550 (0922APMW) on ASUS M4N78 Pro (nVidia chipset LOL)







BIOS ver. 1004.


Hello Henderson.. I have the same BIOS on my ASUS M4N72-E. What did you do? How much voltages? NB Voltages and so on?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


Hello Henderson.. I have the same BIOS on my ASUS M4N72-E. What did you do? How much voltages? NB Voltages and so on?


different motherboard unfortunately..








different batch can be different result as well..


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


different motherboard unfortunately..








different batch can be different result as well..


Yeah, I realize that, but was hoping only... weird thing is that on cpu-z saying that I have "only" 740 chipset, thou it should be 750.

Was checking my bios, and not a chance to open with this mobo at the moment.

Well... maybe I need to change to Gigabyte then.

But damn good overclocking atleast, and Im happy with this processor
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8827/3900oc.jpg


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


Yeah, I realize that, but was hoping only... weird thing is that on cpu-z saying that I have "only" 740 chipset, thou it should be 750.

Was checking my bios, and not a chance to open with this mobo at the moment.

Well... maybe I need to change to Gigabyte then.

But damn good overclocking atleast, and Im happy with this processor
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8827/3900oc.jpg


remember, 550BE stock speed is 3.1ghz.. going to 3.9ghz is 800mhz margin which is very easy to reach.. unless u reach 4.1ghz then u can be proud of..


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


remember, 550BE stock speed is 3.1ghz.. going to 3.9ghz is 800mhz margin which is very easy to reach.. unless u reach 4.1ghz then u can be proud of..


















well Im still proud with this processor... My first overclocking ever, and its stable. I got 4GHz, and was able to open windows, just a "normal" work, but when putting load, then crashing.

But maybe have to get Gigabyte, or Asus do something







...and like I said, this should be 750Chipset, and dont get why Im only running on 740 chipset.

EDIT: PLEASE HELP!!! (sorry caps)...but I got it from NCC and then enabled cores there, and I got it on bios start up AMD Phenom II x 4 B50....

Some help for all voltages... memory configurations and so on.

What I need to change there so that I can set voltages on bios? Something it stays auto and so on.


----------



## Takumi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
omg! go back to x2 right now since temp > 60c is deadly!!















dont go any more than >60c even u have to use ur default clock..

buy better air cooling.. TRUE, megahalem, ifx-14, mugen 2..

I wonder if its just not reading the right temperatures.... it seems too high.

What's the most reliable software? coretemp just reads 0C for me.

Oh and also, I'm able to use stock vcore now, at 1.35v. The reason I couldn't before, was because my older antec psu has a 20-pin cable (instead of 24) and 4-pin (instead of 8) to connect to the motherboard. The manual says this is OK, and it will boot into Windows, but obviously its not getting enough juice, as it was not prime95 stable.

I bought some adaptors (20 to 24pin) and (4 to 8pin) and I am now able to run stable with stock vcore with prime95. I still get 65 C reading from everest on full load, but I'm not sure if that is accurate or not? All the individual cores say 0 C.


----------



## Korak

God Damn!!!

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/4151/2800sofar.jpg

finding stability yet

I got it 4 x 3GHz on 3dMark06 test... but after that crashing.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


God Damn!!!

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/4151/2800sofar.jpg

finding stability yet

I got it 4 x 3GHz on 3dMark06 test... but after that crashing.


3ghz? default volt should be fine.. but if it crashes, increase it one step..
another crash, 2 steps.. another crash, back to 2 cores..
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takumi*


I wonder if its just not reading the right temperatures.... it seems too high.

What's the most reliable software? coretemp just reads 0C for me.

Oh and also, I'm able to use stock vcore now, at 1.35v. The reason I couldn't before, was because my older antec psu has a 20-pin cable (instead of 24) and 4-pin (instead of 8) to connect to the motherboard. The manual says this is OK, and it will boot into Windows, but obviously its not getting enough juice, as it was not prime95 stable.

I bought some adaptors (20 to 24pin) and (4 to 8pin) and I am now able to run stable with stock vcore with prime95. I still get 65 C reading from everest on full load, but I'm not sure if that is accurate or not? All the individual cores say 0 C.


all software reads 0c on unlocked cpu.. use thermometer if u really want to know the real temp.. or u can go back to default core, see the temp using
hw monitor or coretemp, then + around 5c onto the temp u got..


----------



## DesertRat

you can add the Biostar TA790GX3 A2+ w/ the A78DA113 bios as unlockable









Be warned that the A78DA525 does NOT unlock. If you turn on ACC w/ that bios the system will hang @ POST and require a cmos reset. w/ A78DA113 I set ACC to auto, upped the voltage a lil JIC, and booted right into Windows w/ 4 cores









edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670455


----------



## Takumi

Update:

I installed a Freezer 64 pro with some AS5 compound and my temps improved a lot.

I'm now unlocked 4 cores o/c to 3.6ghz with a 1.45v vcore.

Idles at ~40
Full Load at 60

Prime95 stable for at least 4 hours now and counting.

Mine was a 0925epmw cpu with a Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H mobo.


----------



## vinzend

550BE? make sure u dont increase the vcore since it has already reached the max temp 60c..


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


3ghz? default volt should be fine.. but if it crashes, increase it one step..
another crash, 2 steps.. another crash, back to 2 cores..

















Well, 2 cores working fine with me... Well, I think its only my mobo for this, so until getting that new Gigabyte, Im waiting if Asus do something for this mobo also.


----------



## Takumi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
550BE? make sure u dont increase the vcore since it has already reached the max temp 60c..

Max temp is 70 C, but yeah I won't be increasing anymore, this is good enough.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takumi*


Max temp is 70 C, but yeah I won't be increasing anymore, this is good enough.


no, max temp is 60c.. dont go more than that..


----------



## Takumi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


no, max temp is 60c.. dont go more than that..


Its 70C. Just ask AMD.

Search on google you will find the same conclusion.


----------



## vinzend

which will make ur cpu doesnt last long enough.. up to u..


----------



## Takumi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


which will make ur cpu doesnt last long enough.. up to u..


I'm just correcting your numbers man. Don't go around stating the max is 60C if you don't have any specs or proof.

Ideally, yes, you should probably stay well under 70, in the 55-60 territory.

But the REAL max temp is 70C stated by AMD. And even that number probably has a little bit of buffer room.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takumi* 
I'm just correcting your numbers man. Don't go around stating the max is 60C if you don't have any specs or proof.

Ideally, yes, you should probably stay well under 70, in the 55-60 territory.

But the REAL max temp is 70C stated by AMD. And even that number probably has a little bit of buffer room.

did i mention my post based from AMD? that's my opinion.. lol..
go find everyone using phenom 2 if they would go more than 60c..


----------



## Edgemeal

I have a MSI 770-C45 and didn't need to use a special modded BIOS to unlock 2 cores on my X2-550. I flashed the board with the official MSI BIOS v1.30.

Running at stock speed for past 5 days, has been perfectly stable as an X4.

CPU-Z Validation

Seems CPU-Z still needs work, says this board has a SB750, also shows board as a model 1.0, where as the board itself has v1.1 printed on it.

*EDIT:* CPU Stepping : 0925BPMW
Some notes of my unlock


----------



## Takumi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
did i mention my post based from AMD? that's my opinion.. lol..
go find everyone using phenom 2 if they would go more than 60c..









Because you=everyone and you are obviously smarter than AMD, the manufacturer of the chip themselves.









And LOL @ 'that's my opinion'... you said "no, max temp is 60c" that sure sounds like you are stating a fact, does it not?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takumi* 
Its 70C. Just ask AMD.

Huh thats wild, when I ordered my X2-550 couple weeks ago I looked at that page and I could of sworn it said 60C for max temp.

Running my 550 as a X4 @ stock Prime95 had CPU up to 54C so I guess I'm OK, I don't plan on over clocking it.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takumi* 
Because you=everyone and you are obviously smarter than AMD, the manufacturer of the chip themselves.









And LOL @ 'that's my opinion'... you said "no, max temp is 60c" that sure sounds like you are stating a fact, does it not?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
Huh thats wild, when I ordered my X2-550 couple weeks ago I looked at that page and I could of sworn it said 60C for max temp.

Running my 550 as a X4 @ stock Prime95 had CPU up to 54C so I guess I'm OK, I don't plan on over clocking it.

just ignore it.. play safe..


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
just ignore it.. play safe..









So I guess you don't cross the street because you might get run over? lol!

AMD's Phenom thermal tech docs say the max temp ratings are based on Tcase and the 550 is 70C max, this isn't the same as die or core temps. You first have to know how to read the temps before you can compare them to the rated max temps. I always use the monitor that comes with the motherboard first since they are usually the best at knowing how to read the CPU temp and displaying the result correctly for the CPUs they support.


----------



## awaizy

Is true that newer Phenom II's 720's are having less success with unlocking?


----------



## Korak

People, please quick help.
Planning to get Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P mobo, but is it opening the cores? and anyone knows that fully supporting OCZ DDR2 1066MHz Reaper Edition (OCZ2RPR10664GK) -memories? Having 2 x 2GB kit

Was calling one computer store today and they say that Gigabyte dont even deliver Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P mobos anymore, and that basicly 3P is almost identical. Basicly only different is that UD3P dont have blu-ray playback supported and Dolby Home Theater audio.

EDIT: atleast the manual is saying that there is:
"EC Firmware Selection
Allows you to select the EC firmware version when Advanced Clock Calibration is enabled.
After the selection, select Save & Exit Setup in the BIOS Main Menu and then press Y. A message
which says "BIOS Is Updating EC Firmware!!! Don't Turn Off Or Reset System" will appear.
Wait for a few seconds and the system will automatically restart for the settings to take effect.
Normal Uses the standard AMD EC firmware version. (Default)
Hybrid Uses the specific AMD EC firmware version."


----------



## vinzend

really? weird..


----------



## Korak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
really? weird..









what is so weird?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
what is so weird?

UD3P.. why they carry UD3P now instead of UD4P..









-


----------



## Scrypt3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awaizy*


Is true that newer Phenom II's 720's are having less success with unlocking?


Hope not, i plan to get one later this year


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


UD3P.. why they carry UD3P now instead of UD4P..









-











Yeah...was asking that from one comp store that if they could order from Gigabyte, and then they look, no more deliveries on that. But so far, I guess that works, cos its included ACC and hybrid and so on.
So I think Im going to order that tomorrow and getting next week tuesday or wednesday... I let you people know if that works then.


----------



## RockstarM

Does the GA-MA785GT-UD3H work?


----------



## Korak

Gigabyte
770X/SB710
GA-MA770T-UD3P - F2c Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks Miked270*
790X/SB750

GA-MA790X-UD3P - ??? <<--- Well I bought that mobo today, thou getting it next week, but I will give results soon as possible. Just wish me luck


----------



## djohny24

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790-UD4 AM2+ with PII [email protected] B50 4x 3900Mhz + Noctua NH-U12 dual fan cooling. Running OCCT 3 hours on high priority with 55Âºc load. Maybe... 26Âºc ambient room.

Bios version *F3*, success!!!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


Gigabyte
770X/SB710
GA-MA770T-UD3P - F2c Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks Miked270*
790X/SB750

GA-MA790X-UD3P - ??? <<--- Well I bought that mobo today, thou getting it next week, but I will give results soon as possible. Just wish me luck










you're the first person trying i guess..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790-UD4 AM2+ with PII [email protected] B50 4x 3900Mhz + Noctua NH-U12 dual fan cooling. Running OCCT 3 hours on high priority with 55Âºc load. Maybe... 26Âºc ambient room.

Bios version *F3*, success!!!


congratz!


----------



## zx81

posted in the other thread a thanks

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...s-unite-2.html

bios 405

unlocked right away zero issues, tested prime for 4hours on stock fine, doing overclocks now

Brilliant!


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


you're the first person trying i guess..










Someone have to do the dirty job








Got call from comp store that I get mobo on monday or tuesday.


----------



## vinzend

nice.. cant wait to see how it performs..


----------



## davekeeling5

I've been lucky and got a 550BE and unlocked it with no problems at all







, windows booted 1st time with no changes to Vcore/Vcpu-nb. What is the best stability test to run?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davekeeling5*


I've been lucky and got a 550BE and unlocked it with no problems at all







, windows booted 1st time with no changes to Vcore/Vcpu-nb. What is the best stability test to run?


550BE is very easy to unlock.. >80% chance..
prime95..


----------



## davekeeling5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


550BE is very easy to unlock.. >80% chance..
prime95..


Thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## bkchng

Got a Biostar TA785GE 128m + Athlon 550 BE today. Flashed it to the latest bios today, and set ACC to auto, and HT link speed to 1.6.

Unfortunately, with all cores unlocked, it's not stable in Windows 7, even after I had bumped the CPU vcore by +0.5V, +1V and +1.5V. Any other tips for me to get it fully unlocked and running stable? Or am I just one of the unfortunate ones who got an incapable CPU?

Also, how do I go about changing the CPU frequency with this mainboard? All I can do is to change the overall frequency, couldn't find the option to change just the CPU frequency.

Thanks!


----------



## Sigurdar

I'm getting the 720BE. Does anyone know if it is necessary to buy a new cooler? Because I didn't and I'm hoping to unlock one.

So please let me know if unlocking with stock cooler doesn't get too hot!

Thanks


----------



## vinzend

stock = pffft.. go get scythe mugen 2..


----------



## Takumi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkchng*


Got a Biostar TA785GE 128m + Athlon 550 BE today. Flashed it to the latest bios today, and set ACC to auto, and HT link speed to 1.6.

Unfortunately, with all cores unlocked, it's not stable in Windows 7, even after I had bumped the CPU vcore by +0.5V, +1V and +1.5V. Any other tips for me to get it fully unlocked and running stable? Or am I just one of the unfortunate ones who got an incapable CPU?

Also, how do I go about changing the CPU frequency with this mainboard? All I can do is to change the overall frequency, couldn't find the option to change just the CPU frequency.

Thanks!



Change the CPU multiplier if you want to affect CPU only. Stock multi is 15.5 I think. Bump it to 18 for 3.6ghz, 19 for 3.8ghz etc.


----------



## Takumi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sigurdar*


I'm getting the 720BE. Does anyone know if it is necessary to buy a new cooler? Because I didn't and I'm hoping to unlock one.

So please let me know if unlocking with stock cooler doesn't get too hot!

Thanks


I'm not sure about the 720BE, but the 550BE stock cooler is garbage.

You'll probably need an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Sigurdar

That's too bad. I'll leave it tri-core for now then..


----------



## djmd

hi everyone .. (sry for poor lang.)
im new here and i wish the masters of here can help me ...
i unlocked my 4th core on ECS-A790GXM-A (14/11/2008 Bios) and i gave it 1.42 of cpu voltage to boot up ... i booted and go for stress test (sandra,everest,...) everything was (+ 4 hours of gaming) ok ... then i restart my pc it boot up nice and again without problem ! but when i shutdown system after this ... system wont boot up ! i cant see even my gpu post ... i Cleared my Cmos and system boot up completely ... i set the configs fourth core unlocked again without problems ... restart and restart without problems .. but it need only one full shutdown and it wont boot up !
what should i do now ?!


----------



## PpLuigi

Here is my CPUZ validation:



BIOS version: R7SD820A - 20.08.2009


----------



## awaizy

^^You forgot the link


----------



## Meta|Gear

Gigabye GA-MA770T-UD3P w/ F2c bios and a 720BE 904 EPMW unsuccessful

Gonna keep trying, if it still doesn't work should i try to RMA it or jus keep it?


----------



## bkleindel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


find Advance Clock Calibration on your bios, set it Auto..










i did this.......boots into windows, but still only two cores showing in cpuid????

cpuV is @ 1.5v 
?help?


----------



## bkleindel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djmd*


hi everyone .. (sry for poor lang.)
im new here and i wish the masters of here can help me ...
i unlocked my 4th core on ECS-A790GXM-A (14/11/2008 Bios) and i gave it 1.42 of cpu voltage to boot up ... i booted and go for stress test (sandra,everest,...) everything was (+ 4 hours of gaming) ok ... then i restart my pc it boot up nice and again without problem ! but when i shutdown system after this ... system wont boot up ! i cant see even my gpu post ... i Cleared my Cmos and system boot up completely ... i set the configs fourth core unlocked again without problems ... restart and restart without problems .. but it need only one full shutdown and it wont boot up !
what should i do now ?!


i have the same mobo...but iam using the 550be........no luck for me to unlock any cores...... i set my acc to auto, or even enable per core to +2......up to +10 each core....boots fine, but cpuid only shows 2 cores?
?what r your acc settings?


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davekeeling5*


I've been lucky and got a 550BE and unlocked it with no problems at all







, windows booted 1st time with no changes to Vcore/Vcpu-nb. What is the best stability test to run?


You can use Prime95, Orthos Prime, or IntelBurn Test(my fav). Theses are the few people's favs.


----------



## davekeeling5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortesquieu*


You can use Prime95, Orthos Prime, or IntelBurn Test(my fav). Theses are the few people's favs.


Thanks.







I have run prime95 for 5 hours so far with no problems also occt. Seems to be stable had no bsod or crash's, systems been on for 2 days now played games, copied large files, burned disc's etc and everything has worked perfectly. Will try orthos prime and intelburn test too. But its looking like my 550BE is stable as a X4.


----------



## fortesquieu

^ congrats! welcome to the X4 club =D


----------



## dru3692

anyone else have an ubuntu/linux boot freeze only when 4th core of 720be is unlocked? Running ubuntu 8.10. Seems like its getting hung when loading bluetooth and then also hangs on bluetooth on shutdown when I try to reboot to get out of original boot freeze. I guess it could be hanging on whatever comes after bluetooth in my boot sequence but funny thing is...i dont have bluetooth on this machine. I know there is more to it then that but just a little above my head.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta|Gear* 
Gigabye GA-MA770T-UD3P w/ F2c bios and a 720BE 904 EPMW unsuccessful

Gonna keep trying, if it still doesn't work should i try to RMA it or jus keep it?

it's ur cpu fault.. ugly batch..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bkleindel* 
i did this.......boots into windows, but still only two cores showing in cpuid????

cpuV is @ 1.5v
?help?

update ur bios first.. so that u'll have EC (or EMC cant remember) Firmware
then u set it to Hybrid..


----------



## Korak

So far no luck.

AMD Phenom II x2 550BE (0924DPMV)
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P with F4 bios (latest).

Few times got into windows, but crashing rightaway. I didnt have much time, but it doesnt look good. Thou I try with older BIOS today.


----------



## sefmars

hello i am planing on buying a MB and PROC next week and i want to unlock it if possible, i was panning on buying Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H with AMD Phenom II X2 545 3.00GHz skt AM3 box , has anyone ever tried this combo, i have seen on "tomshardware" that someone unlocked the second core on a Sempron with this MB and also found a review on this proc versus AMD Athlon II X2 250 3.00 GHz skt AM3 box , and they say that they have managed to unlock all 4 cores and was stable in the test enviroment..., shoul i still buy what i was paning or should I go with MSI 790GX-G65 and AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 3.10 GHz skt AM3 box the question is...

I plan on using VM machines so i need extra cores but I do't realy need the 0.1Gh that's whi i opted for AMD Phenom II X2 545 3.00GHz


----------



## Edgemeal

Many boards can unlock cores, but there is no guarantee the CPU you buy will unlock, some of the chips are locked for a good reason, like it may have a bad core or just bad L1/L2 caches etc, etc, or some of the chips may have disabled cores only to fill the demand for AMD's X2/X3 line since these all come from the same X4 line, so the question is, Do you feel lucky punk?









If you really want a quad core then by a quad core.


----------



## sefmars

I have read a lot in the past 2 days, reviews, and stuff, but i wanted to be absolutely shure if i buy the gigabyte with the 545X2 i had a chance to even try


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


So far no luck.

AMD Phenom II x2 550BE (0924DPMV)
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P with F4 bios (latest).

Few times got into windows, but crashing rightaway. I didnt have much time, but it doesnt look good. Thou I try with older BIOS today.


maybe ur cpu batch sucks..


----------



## SUPERKAMES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkleindel*


i have the same mobo...but iam using the 550be........no luck for me to unlock any cores...... i set my acc to auto, or even enable per core to +2......up to +10 each core....boots fine, but cpuid only shows 2 cores?
?what r your acc settings?


I AGREE WITH YOU !! I DID THE SAME WITH MY MAINBOARD(ECS A790GXM-A) AND Z550 BE BUT NOTHING HAPPEN ==> STILL 2 CORES .


----------



## kromar

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P bios F6 success










also with the GA-MA790X-UD4 bios F5 was also successful


----------



## fortesquieu

kromar, what's your CPU temp? I'm thinking of lapping mine too.


----------



## Roman5

Hi. I've got the GA MA770 UD3 rev 2.0, SB710, and the Phenom x2550 BE. I flashed my bios to the latest FBd but EC firmware had no hybrid. I then flashed to an earlier bios FB and now I have the hybrid. I set ACC to auto and EC firmware to hybrid. Bios updated the firmware. But I couldn't get into windows, I could only get to the screen with the normal/safe mode options. So I went back into bios, reverted the hybrid to normal and disabled ACC. I was able then to get back into windows.

If cores had been unlocked, wouldn't I have had to remove the cmos battery to lock the cores again to get back into windows? But since I was able to get back to windows by just reverting bios settings, does that suggest I didn't unlock anything and that my 550 is one that won't unlock?

Or maybe the fact that I couldn't boot into windows suggests I did unlock something but needs more voltages and maybe it is possible to lock cores again just reverting bios settings?

Also, since updating my bios from the original factory flashed one, my cpu temp went up to mid 40's from mid 30's. Could that be down to better temp calibration in new bios, or something to do with adding EC firmware to bios? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Hi. I've got the GA MA770 UD3 rev 2.0, SB710, and the Phenom x2550 BE. I flashed my bios to the latest FBd but EC firmware had no hybrid. I then flashed to an earlier bios FB and now I have the hybrid. I set ACC to auto and EC firmware to hybrid. Bios updated the firmware. But I couldn't get into windows, I could only get to the screen with the normal/safe mode options. So I went back into bios, reverted the hybrid to normal and disabled ACC. I was able then to get back into windows.

If cores had been unlocked, wouldn't I have had to remove the cmos battery to lock the cores again to get back into windows? But since I was able to get back to windows by just reverting bios settings, does that suggest I didn't unlock anything and that my 550 is one that won't unlock?

Or maybe the fact that I couldn't boot into windows suggests I did unlock something but needs more voltages and maybe it is possible to lock cores again just reverting bios settings?

Also, since updating my bios from the original factory flashed one, my cpu temp went up to mid 40's from mid 30's. Could that be down to better temp calibration in new bios, or something to do with adding EC firmware to bios? Thanks for any advice!










unfortunately it's not unlocked..


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


unfortunately it's not unlocked..


Well it's not right now, but do you mean it wasn't unlocked when I tried it?
Should I try something else like the voltages suggested by the OP, or are you saying my core is unlockable?


----------



## Edgemeal

Instead of ACC set to Auto have you tried per core?

Before messing with voltages I would try setting ACC to Per Core and try something like,

-2%
-2%
+2%
+2%


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


Instead of ACC set to Auto have you tried per core?

Before messing with voltages I would try setting ACC to Per Core and try something like,

-2%
-2%
+2%
+2%


Ah, thanks for the suggestion. I like it and will give it a try








I take it the bottom two '+2%' are the locked cores, cores 2 and 3?
Can I also ask, what is the worst case scenario of damage? Could I brick my motherboard or fry the whole cpu doing this, or is that more unlikely than likely? Or is the worst case that I just have to reset cmos? I'm not that brave and need confidence with unlocking or overclocking, lol.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Well it's not right now, but do you mean it wasn't unlocked when I tried it?
Should I try something else like the voltages suggested by the OP, or are you saying my core is unlockable?


well if cpu-id shows 2 cores means it's still 2 cores.. failed to unlock..
yup u can raise the vcore 1-2steps..


----------



## RockstarM

Does anyone know if the Gigabyte MA785GT-UD3H works?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortesquieu*


kromar, what's your CPU temp? I'm thinking of lapping mine too.


i only lapped the cpu block, my temps are about 50Â°[email protected] normal fan speed and 45Â°[email protected] high fan speed with 1.472vcore @ 3.5ghz but my wc system is like 7 years old so that might be a bad comparision:O


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
Ah, thanks for the suggestion. I like it and will give it a try








I take it the bottom two '+2%' are the locked cores, cores 2 and 3?
Can I also ask, what is the worst case scenario of damage? Could I brick my motherboard or fry the whole cpu doing this, or is that more unlikely than likely? Or is the worst case that I just have to reset cmos? I'm not that brave and need confidence with unlocking or overclocking, lol.

When you go into the per-core section you should see the cores listed from 0 to 3, it seems logical the last two would be the locked ones, but not sure if thats true or not.

I guess there is always some risk involved. If it hangs/freezes just shut it down, pull the power, etc,etc (follow the boards instructions on how to clear the CMOS!) and clear the CMOS, it should be fine. My friend tried at least 7 times to unlock his 550 but nothing worked, each time it just froze up and he had to clear the CMOS, its still working just fine as an X2.

Good luck!


----------



## Roman5

Ok thanks. Actually, they're numbered 0 to 3 in mine. This pic was taken yesterday before flashing to bios with EC firmware/hybrid.


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
Ok thanks. Actually, they're numbered 0 to 3 in mine. This pic was taken yesterday before flashing to bios with EC firmware/hybrid.



That should be correct. It should show up 4 cores, well mine does.


----------



## amder

I was wondering has any one unlocked on the Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P with the F7 bios as I cant seem to get mine to work.


----------



## RockstarM

How come the majority buy the x3 Black edition?
Why not the x2 BE? Is it because the Triple core is more likely to unlock?


----------



## Dramamine

I have a question, in the guide it says not to turn my PC off after unlocking the cores.
Does this mean, that if I ever turn off my PC I have to go through the unlocking process again?

Or, what?
Also, how would I install a bios? Could I just use the installer from the manufacturers website?


----------



## kz26

Why is it that the Athlon II's aren't supposed to unlock? Are they native dual-core dies, or what?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RockstarM* 
How come the majority buy the x3 Black edition?
Why not the x2 BE? Is it because the Triple core is more likely to unlock?

probably because you dont really buy a cpu to unlock it and since its only a chance to unlock it you would be a bit better of with a x3 if it doesent work... as far as i know there are more x2 that unlock.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dramamine* 
I have a question, in the guide it says not to turn my PC off after unlocking the cores.
Does this mean, that if I ever turn off my PC I have to go through the unlocking process again?

Or, what?
Also, how would I install a bios? Could I just use the installer from the manufacturers website?

when i turn ACC to hybrid mode and exit the bios it will take some time till it "reboots" and thats when you dont want to turn your pc off.
after that you can turn your pc off as always.
i would not recommend using the install utility for the bios. the probability that something goes wrong is a lot higher when flashing in windows and you dont wanna risk the flashing going wrong.


----------



## Ahmad Rady

Thanks
But I have 720BE and MSI 790FX-wiki and I did all this with its stock bios because there is no bios for it in this thread but nothing happen???
what can i do for unlocking this fourth core??
I tried voltage up to 1.4 and also tired voltage for cpu-nb 1.35!!!!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RockstarM* 
How come the majority buy the x3 Black edition?
Why not the x2 BE? Is it because the Triple core is more likely to unlock?

nope 720BE actually has less possibility to be unlocked than 550BE..
but people buy 720BE more than 550BE since X3 > X2 obviously..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 
Thanks
But I have 720BE and MSI 790FX-wiki and I did all this with its stock bios because there is no bios for it in this thread but nothing happen???
what can i do for unlocking this fourth core??
I tried voltage up to 1.4 and also tired voltage for cpu-nb 1.35!!!!

what can u do? use tricore..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 
Thanks
But I have 720BE and MSI 790FX-wiki and I did all this with its stock bios because there is no bios for it in this thread but nothing happen???
what can i do for unlocking this fourth core??
I tried voltage up to 1.4 and also tired voltage for cpu-nb 1.35!!!!

you probably need a moded bios since this is needed for most MSI boards to unlock the core.


----------



## AMDRick

havent been back here in a few weeks, heres a video i made for anyone who has an ASUS mobo and how to unlock if anyone wants to check it out.


YouTube - How-to Unlock AMD 720 X3 into X4


----------



## angus40

new here , i would like to thank you for posting your experience and guide to unlocking the phenom.

i have been trying for days to get windows to boot after the chip unlocked , constant blus screen, finally i figured it out by dis-abeling windows auto re boot on error - press f8 to select boot option.

i then googled each error code and solved the problems , this is for vista ultimate 32 bit .

1) dis able data execution prevention DEP , then run a major cleaning of registry tools i use were { error repair professional and ccleaner }

2) set bios 1302 -asus m4a78-e to defaults and set acc to auto and enable unleashed mode.

3) ran prime 95 set to priority 10 for 24 hrs . all is stable .

4) maybe this may shed some light on the BSOD troubles many others are having.

i just took for granted that the bsod was hyper flood related.

phenom II 550 be unlocked success .

again i would say thanks alot for you excellent guide here .


----------



## angus40

new here , i would like to thank you for posting your experience and guide to unlocking the phenom.

i have been trying for days to get windows to boot after the chip unlocked , constant blus screen, finally i figured it out by dis-abeling windows auto re boot on error - press f8 to select boot option.

i then googled each error code and solved the problems , this is for vista ultimate 32 bit .

1) dis able data execution prevention DEP , then run a major cleaning of registry tools i use were { error repair professional and ccleaner }

2) set bios 1302 -asus m4a78-e to defaults and set acc to auto and enable unleashed mode.

3) ran prime 95 set to priority 10 for 24 hrs . all is stable .

4) maybe this may shed some light on the BSOD troubles many others are having.

i just took for granted that the bsod was hyper flood related.

phenom II 550 be unlocked success .

again i would say thanks alot for you excellent guide here .


----------



## McTw1st

Asus crosshair III formula official bios 0805 failure

bsod @ windows boot, voltage dont matter


----------



## Dramamine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
when i turn ACC to hybrid mode and exit the bios it will take some time till it "reboots" and thats when you dont want to turn your pc off.
after that you can turn your pc off as always.
i would not recommend using the install utility for the bios. the probability that something goes wrong is a lot higher when flashing in windows and you dont wanna risk the flashing going wrong.

Thank you for clearing this up.
One more question, what should I do to flash the bios, then?
Burn the bios to a disk or something?
Maybe a flash drive if at all possible?


----------



## Roman5

Well I tried various permutations to unlock my 550 BE. I disabled cool n quiet. Core 3 and 4 at +2% and then at -4% with vcore at +0.50v (or is that 0.050v) anyway it was two increments up from normal, ie, from 1.34v. Then I tried it again with ACC to auto still with same voltage increase. Most of the time it would get to the windows boot screen (blue squares on black background moving from left to right) but then go back to the gigabyte start up screen for selecting bios. Then it would go to the 'start windows normally'/'safe mode screen' screen.. Then it would keep cycling around these screens. A couple of times it got as far as the blue welcome screen and I thought I'd cracked it but then it went back to the motherboard start screen and then the previous cycle again. I went back to bios and the cpu temp was a bit hotter from 46c up to 53c on stock cooler. I could feel it getting hotter with my hand at the back of the pc. Does it look like I've no chance of unlocking this? Is there anything else I should try, like upping the NB VID voltage? I'm a bit concerned at increasing the temperature even more with this cooler. Upping voltage to NB as well could take the cpu into late 50's or so, don't know if that's dangerous?









I just watched a youtube vid of someone with the same mobo and he unlocked his 550 with nothing more than ACC auto and hybrid. No voltage change. That says to me that mine must not be unlockable. Is it worth trying to unlock just one core and make it tri core? I mean, could trying to unlock two cores stop one decent core working and not let me into windows if the other is defective?


----------



## bkleindel

bad news for me from ECS.....guess i have to buy another mobo...

"ECS Support(USA) Posted : GMT 2009/09/08 16:31:14
Unfortunately none of the released BIOS will unlock any nonactive cores. Our BIOS engineering team has followed the recommendation from AMD and not included this option in the BIOS.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for choosing ECS,
Andy

If you have further questions or issues you may also contact us by phone at 510-226-7333 option 6.
Myself or any of my team members here at technical support will be able to help you.
Our hours are Mon-Fri 9am-6pm PST."[/COLOR]


----------



## darklink

I have a Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P on the F5 bios. When I set EC Firmware to hybrid and ACC to auto, the core name changes to AMD Phenom II X4 20 on the POST screen and in CPU-Z but the core count is still only 3. Does this mean I should try the F4g bios or that my CPU will simply not unlock?


----------



## T1Cybernetic

So far so good with mine although one core seems to be bad the other works perfectly (so far) no problems









#######

AMD Phenom II X2 550 3.10GHz BE
Asus M4A79T Deluxe //AMD 790FX/SB750

I have 1#3 Cores in bios selected (1#2 will not load windows)

#######


----------



## wire

I'm going to be trying this motherboard with the AMD Phenom II x2 545 tomorrow. Hopefully my friend and I will have some luck getting it to unlock to a quad.


----------



## yvliew

I tried unlock my 720 4th core.. during post it shows X4 20... but after tat it won't boot to windows.. black screen only.. does it mean my 4th core is defective??

view video...


YouTube - unlock fail? Phenom II X3 720BE..


----------



## Deuces

Not sure if I posted in this thread already but..

0923 EPMW from Fry's on Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P -F7 Bios Unlocked Success!

The 550 BE unlocked real easily - updated the stock bios from F4-F7, turned EC Firmware to hybrid then enabled ACC and it worked on the first try. Stress tested 11 hours with OCCT and 4 hours with Prime95 at stock, I'll be OCing this week.

EDIT: I also disabled Cool & Quiet


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yvliew* 
I tried unlock my 720 4th core.. during post it shows X4 20... but after tat it won't boot to windows.. black screen only.. does it mean my 4th core is defective??

view video...

YouTube - unlock fail? Phenom II X3 720BE..

That is almost like the issue I was having except my computer would boot into Windows, only CPU-Z showed just 3 cores still. I did see the X4 20 for the processor model at POST screen.


----------



## sefmars

hi guys my HW will arrive tomorow so i want to know witch bios i need exactly for MSI 790GX-G65, i will post the results of my try tomorow, I have read on the mainpage that i need "1.4B2 Special Bios", on the mainsite it's only this







7576v14.zip


----------



## Ben the OCer

I need the 78DEA113 BIOS for my Biostar TA790GX 128M v5.3. Does anybody have it or know where I can download it. I just want the official original BIOS, not a modded one or anything. I want to try unlocking my new Phenom II 550s.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sefmars* 
hi guys my HW will arrive tomorow so i want to know witch bios i need exactly for MSI 790GX-G65, i will post the results of my try tomorow, I have read on the mainpage that i need "1.4B2 Special Bios", on the mainsite it's only this







7576v14.zip

I suggest you go to the MSI website, and download the newest bios for your motherboard. You can also check out this thread for MSI bios discussions.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=228417

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
I need the 78DEA113 BIOS for my Biostar TA790GX 128M v5.3. Does anybody have it or know where I can download it. I just want the official original BIOS, not a modded one or anything. I want to try unlocking my new Phenom II 550s.

They seem to have removed it from the official website. Thankfully, RebelsHaven keeps backups of all bioses available.
http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TA790GX128M/


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
I suggest you go to the MSI website, and download the newest bios for your motherboard. You can also check out this thread for MSI bios discussions.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=228417

They seem to have removed it from the official website. Thankfully, RebelsHaven keeps backups of all bioses available.
http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TA790GX128M/

Thanks very much. I bought seven Phenom II 550s off eBay. Two unlocked and booted to windows, two unlocked and posted but would BSOD before windows booted, and three wouldn't unlock at all (wouldn't post with ACC on auto). I'll be keeping the two that unlocked and booted to windows, but selling the other five on here soon. So keep an eye out.







I'll probably be testing and overclocking them for a couple of days first though.


----------



## Rosaki

Hi guys, mine phenom 720 success unlock core on msi dka790gx paltinum with bios v1.9b2


----------



## markiiie

Any changes on the M4A78-E mobo?

It's pretty messed up that they released the unleashing mode, even though it was more unfinished than finished! They could've at least released a fix so that we could boot as quad with unlocked x2 550's. My x2 550 works great as x4 550, I've done stress tests a.s.o and it's stable as a quad processor. But if I wanna keep it as a quad I have to set it up every fkn time I turn my comp on. And that's just LAME BULLCRAP!

Raxen, you don't happen to know a solution to us M4A78-E users? I know you have that mobo too, at least you had one of those. Do/did you run your comps as x2/x3 all the time?

I don't feel like buying a new mobo only 'cuz ASUS are ASSES

EDIT: I'm so sorry man. I totally forgot to read the first page again. Gonna try the new update from ASUS, but I'll leave my previous comment to show you all how braindead newly awakened people can be! :>
Thanks again!

EDIT2: Working even after reboot!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=702816
Anyone happens to know why it shows 200/500 on my GPU when it's 750/950?


----------



## kz26

Just received my Phenom II 545 today along with an SB710/ACC-equipped Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H mobo. Will keep you guys posted on how the unlocking attempts pan out.


----------



## kz26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markiiie* 
Anyone happens to know why it shows 200/500 on my GPU when it's 750/950?









Your GPU is idling, it only cranks up to full speed when it needs to. My 4830 idles somewhere around 160MHz.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markiiie* 
Any changes on the M4A78-E mobo?

Yep. The new bios fixes everything. Enjoy!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kz26* 
Just received my Phenom II 545 today along with an SB710/ACC-equipped Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H mobo. Will keep you guys posted on how the unlocking attempts pan out.

Please report back. I'll add your results to the list.


----------



## sefmars

hust assembled my hw and guess what it's one of the good ones








Just bought the stuff, changed ec firmwire, amd cool and quiet, and acc to auto

have run prime 95 for a few hours and it's rock solid sticks in 36 and the mobo in 35

Will try an overclock too, but for another day just for fun because i don't realy need it, i only need the extra 2 cored









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink


----------



## kz26

Success!!! As I posted earlier, Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H (785G/SB710) + Phenom II X2 545 -> quad unlock. So I guess it's equivalent to a 945 now...will Prime95 it to check stability.

EDIT: FAIL. Prime95 (and the computer) hard crashed a short while after it started.


----------



## dham

Hey guys I was able to unlock my 720be. All this time it was a quad!
I have it to 3.5ghz. I have only ran prime95 for 3 hours though.
I can't get to 3.6 or 3.7 like it was on the same voltage. Fails prime after a couple minutes like that

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=705386












In the pic I just ran prime to show the cores maxed for a second.

Stepping was 0906 C something. I wrote them down but now I can't find it. Haha. I bought this processor June 30th on new egg.


----------



## Edgemeal

Congrats!

Would be nice if people gave their CPU stepping + mother board and Bios they used and if it was successful or not, it might help others.

I was trying to consolidate this list from a couple sites but a lot of users don't give all the info.


----------



## dham

I used the GA-ma790fxt-up5p with the latest bios in hybrid mode. I'm not sure the exact stepping though which sucks.


----------



## sefmars

mine was a succes , haven't upgraded anything, the components are in the signature except the power source whitch for some reason refuses to eork eith this mobo and i have bought a 530W one.

so MSI 790GX-G65, bios version original 1.4, things that i have done: disable AMD cool'n'quiet enable ACC to auto, changed to bios special firmware, everything works fine


----------



## kz26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kz26* 
Success!!! As I posted earlier, Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H (785G/SB710) + Phenom II X2 545 -> quad unlock. So I guess it's equivalent to a 945 now...will Prime95 it to check stability.

EDIT: FAIL. Prime95 (and the computer) hard crashed a short while after it started.

After setting ACC to auto (and not all cores @ 2% as it was earlier), it's been priming for 3+ hrs in small FFT mode. Am doing another 3hr run of blend before calling it stable for the day.

Interesting to note, this Phenom II X2 545 was originally for a budget build for the folks. Looks like they'll be getting my old 9850BE


----------



## kvn1

Hi, I have tried to unlock my 720 with a GA-MA770T-UD3P using the lastest Firmware F3. I put it to hybrid and Auto. Saved and exited, then my PC shut down and nothing. Waited, nothing, tryed to get it started again, nothing. So I finnaly cleared the CMOS manually. PC booted normally now, Windows booted up. I looked into Windoes and up 4th core! Started to stress test using Prime95, and I had the Rounding error. 'FATAL ERROR Rounding error the xxxx was 0.5 while it should have been 0.4' or something like that. Well I went back to bios and disabled the 4th core restarted and everything was normal. Did sress test, same thing. Ok, rebooted load Fail-Safe setting, stress test again, same thing, can't even do 1-2 minutes. So I rebooted and load optimized setting. Did stress test again and so far so good around 13 minutes.

Well here is my quetion I read on internet it has something to do with VCore, looked at CPU-Z and the core voltage is sometime 1.008v to 1.312. What do you guys recommend to do? I use stock cooling Antec 300 Case, Do I need to rise up the vCore voltage a little bit? Do you think by rising it up I could get my 4th core stable?

I never overclocked something before, I jsut did this to see if I could unlock it.

Thanks.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kvn1* 
Hi, I have tried to unlock my 720 with a GA-MA770T-UD3P using the lastest Firmware F3. I put it to hybrid and Auto. Saved and exited, then my PC shut down and nothing. Waited, nothing, tryed to get it started again, nothing. So I finnaly cleared the CMOS manually. PC booted normally now, Windows booted up. I looked into Windoes and up 4th core! Started to stress test using Prime95, and I had the Rounding error. 'FATAL ERROR Rounding error the xxxx was 0.5 while it should have been 0.4' or something like that. Well I went back to bios and disabled the 4th core restarted and everything was normal. Did sress test, same thing. Ok, rebooted load Fail-Safe setting, stress test again, same thing, can't even do 1-2 minutes. So I rebooted and load optimized setting. Did stress test again and so far so good around 13 minutes.

Well here is my quetion I read on internet it has something to do with VCore, looked at CPU-Z and the core voltage is sometime 1.008v to 1.312. What do you guys recommend to do? I use stock cooling Antec 300 Case, Do I need to rise up the vCore voltage a little bit? Do you think by rising it up I could get my 4th core stable?

I never overclocked something before, I jsut did this to see if I could unlock it.

Thanks.

the Vcore changes because of the Cool&Quiet option, it reduces the multiplier and Vcore when the CPU is idle (can be deactivated in the bios and will not work if you manually set the cpu multiplier).
your stock Vcore is really low, as far as i know the default Vcore is about 1.325 or so.. that might be the reason why you get problems with the unlocked core since it will need a bit more juice:O
you could try 1.35Vcore and see if its stable, after that you can try to lower it to find the minimum Vcore your X4 will run;D
also if you just apply the optimized settings it could be that your ram settings are not optimal and causing some problems.


----------



## kvn1

Thanks, do you think it is secure to try enable and disable those settings on the bios? I don't want to lose any files or have to re flas hbios or what ever eve nif I have Dual Bios. I will see if I can get my cpu stable with the optimized setting, so far no errors.


----------



## alawadhi3000

I had a successful unlock with the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO using the latest BIOS
The build was for my friend and the processor was Phenom II X2 550


----------



## kvn1

Failed again, will rise the Vcore.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kvn1*


Failed again, will rise the Vcore.


you can enable/disable cool&quiet all day long without risking of losing anything.
if you increase the Vcore keep an eye on the temperatures when stresstesting. http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Stabwound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kz26*


Just received my Phenom II 545 today along with an SB710/ACC-equipped Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H mobo. Will keep you guys posted on how the unlocking attempts pan out.


Any update? I have a 545 coming soon and I'm interested in hearing how people made out.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kvn1*


Failed again, will rise the Vcore.


did you lower ht to 1600. also not all 720's will unlock


----------



## Roman5

Guys, I've tried various ways. Auto, per core and all cores. Cool n quiet disabled. Had the most success on all cores getting as far as windows momentarily and with no voltage added, but I get 2 or 3 windows error message boxes popping up as it gets to my desktop, and then it reboots before I get a chance to open cpu-z to see what it says. I also get a short buzzing noise when or just before it gets to windows, like its coming from the motherboard perhaps. Also, it sometimes shows a messed up screen of colours momentarily just after saving settings in bios. I've tried undervolting it from 1.34v to 1.3v and I had to reset cmos with jumper pin because I couldn't get to bios. I've tried increasing the cpu volt from 1.34 to 1.4v. Should I do something with any of the NB voltages, if so which ones? NB cpu vid, NB voltage, or even SB voltage? This is my screen after I changed the cpu voltage to 1.4.


----------



## whe3ls

^ try lower ht link to 1600

my latest overclock.
3450ghz x4 720

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=705960


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
^ try lower ht link to 1600

my latest overclock.
3450ghz x4 720

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=705960

Nah, it's still not having it. Get to windows blue 'welcome' screen then I hear 'bzzzzzzzt!', then automatically reboots to bootmenu screen and then to windows safe mode/normal mode option screen. I saw in HT Link that there's 200MHz right the way up to 2.6GHz. So I set it to 1.6GHz, is that what you meant by 1600? If 1.6GHz is lowering it, what is it lowering it from, because all I see is 'auto'. It doesn't say anywhere what the auto frequency actually is.


----------



## whe3ls

i said set ht link to 1600. it defaults to 2000. it helped me unlock my x3 to an x4. also try raising ng voltage to 1.25


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


i said set ht link to 1600. it defaults to 2000. it helped me unlock my x3 to an x4. also try raising ng voltage to 1.25


Yes, and I just told you what my HT link has in it, didn't you read? NG? I presume you mean NB? If you're gonna give out advice, try and make it clear.


----------



## SirJangly

I never thought of disabling cool n quite on my 720. Will try it tomorrow


----------



## oxymorosis

Unlocked 550be on Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P. F3 bios.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692108


----------



## vinzend

count Asus Crosshair III in..









using bios 0903..


----------



## markiiie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kz26*


Your GPU is idling, it only cranks up to full speed when it needs to. My 4830 idles somewhere around 160MHz.


Ah, thanks  I had no idea!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


Yep. The new bios fixes everything. Enjoy!!


Yea I noticed. Thanks again!

Just a question. 
How often do you change keyboard? You're smacking it like it was a dusty carpet on your youtube vids


----------



## 2001ODISSEY

Hi guys I am a noob in overclock, just started 2 months ago reading around the web and I assembled a Phenom II X2 550 BE with a MB Asrock A780GXH/128, bought it after reading "ACC" on the page detail but now I realized it's crap, it doesn't have any function like the EC firmware or the unleashed mode.
I tried to unlock the 2 cores... and the result was that I had to clear the cmos 7 times or more...
My ram is OCZ reaper 1066 and I set it up to 533mhz in the bios and cpu-z sees it 5-5-5-15-26 2T (2,14v) - Unganged mode - It should be okay.
The motherboard is a nb780/sb710 with acc; when i try to set the acc to something different from disabled, the damn PC doesn't start at all and the only thing I can do is the cmos, except for one attempt when the PC posted, and blocked after 3 minutes of prime95... LOL
I have also tried to enhance the NB voltage by 2 steps and nothing .

Now before giving up and change motherboard, I want to try lowering the multiplier... I remember a post where someone suggested to underclock the cpu and overvolt from 1,35 to 1,45 and the NB from 1,100 to 1,15.
Am I wrong? Can I try this without fear to waste my hardware?

Another question where can I see the number of batch of my cpu?

If I go to change motherboard, which is the best to restart a PC from fail without clearing the cmos? Is Asus better than Gigabyte?

Thank you very much for the answers.


----------



## kvn1

What is ht 1600?

Also don't forget I got this error running only tri-core. The default voltage was 1.3250 I jst rised it by 0.025 to 1.35v , my CPU-Z was showing 1.35 but after 5,15 and 9 min of test it now show 1.040, is it coolnquiet?. I get about 30 degree for my 3 cores but in tempin2 I get 79 degree, normal?

I will give it try.


----------



## kvn1

Ok, I disabled the CoolNQuiet Option, same thing, So I did the test only Small FFT's ran 46 min no problem. So I taugh the problem was my ram. I re-enabled my 4th core, and re-enabled coolnquiet, And I added 0.025 to my Vcore. I selected Start Windows Normally. ( I don't know why it asked )

Here it is running Small FFT's :










Processor : Phenom II X3 720 Black edition.
Motherboard : GA-MA770T-UD3P Firmware F3
VCore : +0.025
CoolNQuiet : Enable

Ran 6 min of Small FTT's without error. Could't do the Blend test for 1 min but I think it is my RAM. Also each time I ran those test I was doing something else with my computer so. That might be the problem too. I will run Prime tonight and see tomorow if everything is of for the Small FFT's test.

Do you think it safe to keep it at 2.8 with +0.025v with stock cooling? (TEMPIN0 = 35 TEMPIN1 = 60 TEMPIN2 = 79)
What do you recommend for the 'FATAL ERROR ROUNDING was 0.5 expecting 0.4'?
Does it have something to do with RAM?
I am using : http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...0_gold_edition

Comment?

Edit : After looking around on internet I found a review on cpu3d
They used the 2GB version ( 2x1GB ) but it is the same 'model' of memory I have.
Here is what they get :









Here is what I get :








Anyone see something wrong? Did I miss something in the motherboard while updating my bios with Q Flash?


----------



## kz26

A 25 mV volt increase is pretty minor, and you should be fine even on stock cooling. I'm inclined to think that the Prime95 rounding error is more from your unlocked CPU than the RAM (your RAM timings are fairly loose even for 1066). Try setting ACC to All Cores 2% or 4% or even using Per Core setting with extra ACC for the failing core.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markiiie*


Just a question. 
How often do you change keyboard? You're smacking it like it was a dusty carpet on your youtube vids










That keyboard was a crappy microsoft 10 dollar keyboard that isn't very sensitive. Since I was doing one run only, I wanted to make VERY sure I got into BIOS! I baby my G15!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*




count Asus Crosshair III in..









using bios 0903..


Screenshot pretty please??

For KVN1:

Clear your bios after flashing. This means turning off and unplugging the computer, changing the CMOS jumper position on the motherboard, waiting 5 minutes, and then changing it back.

Afterwards, plug everything in again and enter bios.

In general, set all your voltages manually. Make sure your ram is at 1.6v, your cpu at 1.35v, and your cpu-nb at 1.2v.

If you can, set your ram to 7-7-7-16, and leave the rest of the settings at AUTO.

Disable cool and quiet.

Disable spread spectrum.


----------



## Ahmad Rady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
you probably need a moded bios since this is needed for most MSI boards to unlock the core.

thnx but where can I find it??


----------



## Roman5

Is mine just not unlockable? I've tried loads of permutations, and it gets as far as the windows welcome screen before rebooting itself, and sometimes gets into the desktop before rebooting. I mostly get a screen just after leaving the bios of jumbled little squares of colours for about a second or two, and often it makes a short buzzing sound just as it gets to windows. My latest config just now was:
ACC Auto, and also All Cores (I never altered the 2% on all cores. Should I?)
Disabled Cool n quiet
Disabled EPP to bring my ram voltage down from 2.1 to 1.8
HT Link down to 1.6GHz
NB Voltage to 1.120v
CPU NB VID Control (+0.025v) 1.1250v
CPU Voltage Control (+0.075v) 1.425v ( normal is 1.34v)

All I get is more heat, cpu temp in bios is normally 46c to 47c, and it went up to 55c.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
Is mine just not unlockable? I've tried loads of permutations, and it gets as far as the windows welcome screen before rebooting itself, and sometimes gets into the desktop before rebooting. I mostly get a screen just after leaving the bios of jumbled little squares of colours for about a second or two, and often it makes a short buzzing sound just as it gets to windows. My latest config just now was:
ACC Auto, and also All Cores (I never altered the 2% on all cores. Should I?)
Disabled Cool n quiet
Disabled EPP to bring my ram voltage down from 2.1 to 1.8
HT Link down to 1.6GHz
NB Voltage to 1.120v
CPU NB VID Control (+0.025v) 1.1250v
CPU Voltage Control (+0.075v) 1.425v ( normal is 1.34v)

All I get is more heat, cpu temp in bios is normally 46c to 47c, and it went up to 55c.

that might be a temperature problem, 46 in bios is a lot, i usually get around 30, i would check if your cooler is mounted correctly...


----------



## Roman5

Well it's just stock cooler which came with thermal paste pre-applied from factory. I fitted the cooler and it's rock solid with clips down. I know it'll be better with the CCF when it arrives, but is mid 40's not kind of standard temp with stock cooler? My cores are always 32c.


----------



## kromar

i think its a bit high, even for stock cooler and when stressing the cpu it might get about 20Â° up...


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i think its a bit high, even for stock cooler and when stressing the cpu it might get about 20Â° up...


Yep, totally agree that it would go up to dangerous level if stressed. My plan is try and see if it will unlock, but then only stress it once the CCF is on it. But is there anything else I can try to unlock it meanwhile?


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i think its a bit high, even for stock cooler and when stressing the cpu it might get about 20Â° up...


I doubt he's going to stress it enough to get 20C more. ''Stress'' is not Prime95, as virtually nothing stresses your CPU as much as Prime95.
Your temps are alright.


----------



## Roman5

Well, at 46c idle, it maxed out at 58c after a few minutes with small FFT's and stayed like that for 3 and half hours. However, if I was idling at 55c with these voltage increases, I'd be looking at maxing out about 67c with prime95.


----------



## vinzend

X4 20BE

3.6ghz, 1.4125v at 36c idle.. quite good..


----------



## Roman5

I have to face defeat









It's not gonna unlock. I've tried to see if I can get it tri-core by doing per core. Tried up to -10% on one core while putting the other to -2% and +0%, then reversing. I've lost track of the other variations I tried. Tried doing with no voltage increases and also with increases on various of the voltage parameters available, like NB, and CPU NB VID. Tried doing HT link on 1600 and 1400 and auto.

Thing is, only motherboards with SB710 or 750 can do this, so is it worth me trying to add voltage to the SB/HT voltage control?


----------



## meff

Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H

Anyone succeeded in unlocking 4 cores on these mobo's?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meff* 
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H

Anyone succeeded in unlocking 4 cores on these mobo's?

FWIW I found these posts.

UD2H BIOS F1

US2H BIOS F2


----------



## kvn1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kz26* 
A 25 mV volt increase is pretty minor, and you should be fine even on stock cooling. I'm inclined to think that the Prime95 rounding error is more from your unlocked CPU than the RAM (your RAM timings are fairly loose even for 1066). Try setting ACC to All Cores 2% or 4% or even using Per Core setting with extra ACC for the failing core.

All Core Fail, just not at the same time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
For KVN1:

Clear your bios after flashing. This means turning off and unplugging the computer, changing the CMOS jumper position on the motherboard, waiting 5 minutes, and then changing it back.

Afterwards, plug everything in again and enter bios.

In general, set all your voltages manually. Make sure your ram is at 1.6v, your cpu at 1.35v, and your cpu-nb at 1.2v.

If you can, set your ram to 7-7-7-16, and leave the rest of the settings at AUTO.

Disable cool and quiet.

Disable spread spectrum.

1.6v done 1.35 done 1.2v done but I will verify

7-7-7-16 I don't undertans, isn't my ram need to be 7-7-7-20?

CoolNQuiet Doesn't work.
And the last one?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
I have to face defeat 









It's not gonna unlock. I've tried to see if I can get it tri-core by doing per core. Tried up to -10% on one core while putting the other to -2% and +0%, then reversing. I've lost track of the other variations I tried. Tried doing with no voltage increases and also with increases on various of the voltage parameters available, like NB, and CPU NB VID. Tried doing HT link on 1600 and 1400 and auto.

Thing is, only motherboards with SB710 or 750 can do this, so is it worth me trying to add voltage to the SB/HT voltage control?

Anyone for SB voltage idea?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
Anyone for SB voltage idea?

1.1-1.2v


----------



## Roman5

ok, thanks.


----------



## 0m3g4

woot. throw another board on the list!
gigabyte 790xt-ud4p bios F4 w/ x3 710


----------



## kvn1

In my bios :
NB voltage Control 1.100v
Does it need to be 1.200?
SB/HT Votlage Control 1.200v
Is it ok?


----------



## 0m3g4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kvn1* 
In my bios :
NB voltage Control 1.100v
Does it need to be 1.200?
SB/HT Votlage Control 1.200v
Is it ok?

please fill in your system specs, that way every one knows what kind of k/a rig you running








also makes it easier to give you help, as others wont have to scroll threw the thread to find your system,
welcome to the forum.


----------



## kvn1

Processor : Phenom II X3 720 Black edition.
Motherboard : GA-MA770T-UD3P Firmware F3

p.32

Thanks.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kvn1* 
In my bios :
NB voltage Control 1.100v
Does it need to be 1.200?
SB/HT Votlage Control 1.200v
Is it ok?

yes it is.. leave it at 1.1v


----------



## kvn1

Thanks a lot, but can't get rid of the Rouding error, I only get it doing blend test and Large FFT'S, the normal FFT does give me error.
I also get this error using only my 3-cores. with stock voltage ect.. everything stock. That's what I find weird, PC is brand new.

How do I come back to complete default? Clearing CMOS?

Also, my power, system1 and system2 doesn't run from my easytune6.

I can't figure out why I get those error running blend at sotck system, bios ect... Something wrong but can't figure out what.

EDIT: Cleared CMOS, when booted, I had a POST error for the first time, selected Default. Try Prime, same error. Fatal error rounding was 0.5 expected 0.4 ect...


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kvn1*


Thanks a lot, but can't get rid of the Rouding error, I only get it doing blend test and Large FFT'S, the normal FFT does give me error.
I also get this error using only my 3-cores. with stock voltage ect.. everything stock. That's what I find weird, PC is brand new.

How do I come back to complete default? Clearing CMOS?

Also, my power, system1 and system2 doesn't run from my easytune6.

I can't figure out why I get those error running blend at sotck system, bios ect... Something wrong but can't figure out what.

EDIT: Cleared CMOS, when booted, I had a POST error for the first time, selected Default. Try Prime, same error. Fatal error rounding was 0.5 expected 0.4 ect...


i would guess this has something to do with your default ram settings, have you run memtest with the default settings?


----------



## kvn1

Just ran it, around 50 min got 3 error at test 8. Good FDED8916 Bad BDED8916
00120041200 the 3 were at 4608,0 4653,3, 4604,3 (Mb/s?)
Only ran it for 50 min, 1 round of test 1-9 if I am right. Don't know what those error means though.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kvn1* 
Just ran it, around 50 min got 3 error at test 8. Good FDED8916 Bad BDED8916
00120041200 the 3 were at 4608,0 4653,3, 4604,3 (Mb/s?)
Only ran it for 50 min, 1 round of test 1-9 if I am right. Don't know what those error means though.

It usually means that there is a fault with your RAM or a compatability issue between RAM and motherboard. Try doing a memtest with only one stick of RAM installed as well.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kvn1*


Just ran it, around 50 min got 3 error at test 8. Good FDED8916 Bad BDED8916
00120041200 the 3 were at 4608,0 4653,3, 4604,3 (Mb/s?)
Only ran it for 50 min, 1 round of test 1-9 if I am right. Don't know what those error means though.


if you get errors that means your ram is not stable, so you need to manually adjust the timings and the voltage and retest till you dont get error or ram them if you cant run them without errors...

EDIT: this is what you wanna do http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...t=OCZ3G10664GK


----------



## kvn1

Thanks a lot, will try 1 ram and the other.


----------



## kvn1

Ok here we go.

Ran 1 complete test with RAM1 only. Error-Free
Booted into Windows with only RAM1 and ran Prime95 Blend Test for like 10 min. Error-Free!
Ran 1 Complete test with RAM2 only. 3 Error founds.
3 errors while doing test 8. ( Same thing when I ran the first memtest with the 2 ram.)
Booted into Windows with only RAM2 and ran Prime 95 Blend Test and got the Rounding error in less than 2 min for all the 3-core.
All those test were made with all default setting in bios. This inlcuded 7-7-7-16 1.6V

I guess we found what was the problem...
RMA now?


----------



## 0m3g4

^ yup, definitely rma time, I have dealt with ocz a couple of times, they have a pretty decent rma department.


----------



## kayakingkyle13

HELP ME
I have a gigabyte ma790x-ud4p motherboard and i tried to unlock the two dormant cores and now when i start my pc nothing will show up on my monitor and the little light stays orange, i dont know what happened but if anyone can help me that will be appreciated.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayakingkyle13* 
HELP ME
I have a gigabyte ma790x-ud4p motherboard and i tried to unlock the two dormant cores and now when i start my pc nothing will show up on my monitor and the little light stays orange, i dont know what happened but if anyone can help me that will be appreciated.

means u failed to unlock it..


----------



## Stabwound

Just unlocked 4 cores on my X2 545... haven't stress tested or anything, though. I tried to run Prime95 and noticed Temp2 went up to 80 degrees from 40 so I immediately shut it off. =O

I think I'm going to buy a CPU cooler and try again.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stabwound*


Just unlocked 4 cores on my X2 545... haven't stress tested or anything, though. I tried to run Prime95 and noticed Temp2 went up to 80 degrees from 40 so I immediately shut it off. =O

I think I'm going to buy a CPU cooler and try again.


no cpu temps software can read unlocked cpu..


----------



## spaniard25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


no cpu temps software can read unlocked cpu..


Everest can


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaniard25*


Everest can ):


prove it..


----------



## spaniard25

edit: Damn nevermind can't get it to work lol


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaniard25* 
edit: Damn nevermind can't get it to work lol

and where's the everest ss?

edit : lol, see..


----------



## Stabwound

Is Temp2 processor temp? I know the core temps are disabled, but you can still see that, right?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stabwound*


Is Temp2 processor temp? I know the core temps are disabled, but you can still see that, right?


nope u cant.. well that's so far i know.. so give me an ss to prove me wrong..


----------



## Stabwound

This is a brand new computer and I'm not 100% sure what those temps refer to, but I'm pretty sure Temp2 is the CPU temp. Temp3 seems to always be locked at 80 degrees whether locked or unlocked so I'm assuming it's either innacurate or not working correctly.

When I ran prime95 Temp2 went up to 80 degrees before I shut it down out of panic. I have been back to dual core and just switched to quad so I could take a screen shot. I'm only on stock cooling so I need to get an aftermarket cooler, I think.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stabwound*


This is a brand new computer and I'm not 100% sure what those temps refer to, but I'm pretty sure Temp2 is the CPU temp. Temp3 seems to always be locked at 80 degrees whether locked or unlocked so I'm assuming it's either innacurate or not working correctly.

When I ran prime95 Temp2 went up to 80 degrees before I shut it down out of panic. I have been back to dual core and just switched to quad so I could take a screen shot. I'm only on stock cooling so I need to get an aftermarket cooler, I think.











that's not the cpu temp i believe.. each core cant be that different..
and since it's unlocked, it should display 4 temperatures..


----------



## Stabwound

Well, I went into the bios and second temp is CPU temp, which was 45 degrees...

Here is my stats when back in normal, stock dual core mode.... almost exactly the same. Isn't that a bit excessive?


----------



## Edgemeal

I can read the CPU temp just fine with unlocked cores, can't read the "core" temps though, but who cares about core temps, Intel/AMD don't even rate the CPUs max temp by core temp anyway.

Here's AOD, Everest, MSI OC and SpeedFan

(BTW, window was open all night, room is only 17C lol! )


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stabwound*


Well, I went into the bios and second temp is CPU temp, which was 45 degrees...

Here is my stats when back in normal, stock dual core mode.... almost exactly the same. Isn't that a bit excessive?


CPU temp will be higher in BIOS, see my testing here of power draw and temps I got.

*Edit* At idle I didn't see any difference in CPU temps or power draw with 2 cores or 4 cores, temps and power were only different with CPU under load.
.


----------



## sefmars

hy, i am interested in the cool'n'quiet function has anyone tried to activate it on an unlocked procesor?
tried on mine and it seems to work fine, on idle(normal things opened, nut 100% idel







) cpuz reads 802.0 MHz


----------



## sefmars

and talking about temperatures here is my result

i will get back on this

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sefmars* 
hy, i am interested in the cool'n'quiet function has anyone tried to activate it on an unlocked procesor?
tried on mine and it seems to work fine, on idle(normal things opened, nut 100% idel







) cpuz reads 802.0 MHz

Click on users System: link, most have notes on their setup.

CnQ works fine for me with 4 cores @ 206x17 & stock vcore. On my MSI board you have to set CnQ to Enabled in the BIOS instead of Auto if you change the CPU Multiplier from it's default value.


----------



## lwvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takumi*


Update:

I installed a Freezer 64 pro with some AS5 compound and my temps improved a lot.

I'm now unlocked 4 cores o/c to 3.6ghz with a 1.45v vcore.

Idles at ~40
Full Load at 60

Prime95 stable for at least 4 hours now and counting.

Mine was a 0925epmw cpu with a Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H mobo.











I have a 0925EPMW batch 550BE with a Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P motherboard and i'm trying to get some help on unlocking my other cores if possible. Could you tell me how you unlocked your EPMW? Any ideas or information you can hook me up with would be greatly greatly appreciated.


----------



## Teld

Newb here and just wanted to say thank you, Reading all of the post's is what made me purchase and set up an AMD rig after being an intel dueche for so long.

Just wanted to show you what I was able to accomplish with this rig on stock cooling the day I built it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=727062

stress tested over 8 hours last night using P95 and its rock solid stable


----------



## lwvoodoo

takumi...how did you unlock your 0925EPMW? I cant get mine to so far. I have a Giga MA790X-UD4P mobo and when I set it to auto and hybrid it powers down and wont come back on...sux...any ideas?


----------



## 2001ODISSEY

Hi again, this is my second attemp to ask you for advices; i have a phenom II x2 550 b.e. and yes I know here in USA you don't use Asrock mobos... but does anyone have any experience of unlocking with the A780GXH/128M?
My cpu number is 0925CPMW. has anyone tried with the new BIOS 1.40?
With the old BIOS everytime i tried to set the ACC on auto the PC did not boot.

Is it a good idea to set the multi to a low number, for example 5 (default is 15,5) and to raise the NB voltage by 2 notches?


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lwvoodoo*


takumi...how did you unlock your 0925EPMW? I cant get mine to so far. I have a Giga MA790X-UD4P mobo and when I set it to auto and hybrid it powers down and wont come back on...sux...any ideas?


Assuming you have the right bios listed in the original post, enabling ACC and setting EC Firmware to Hybrid should have done the trick. As stated in the original post, you can try to increase cpu and cpu-nb voltages. If that doesn't work, then you have received exactly what you paid for initially - a dual core processor.

There really is no special secret to unlocking. It either works, or it doesn't work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2001ODISSEY*


Hi again, this is my second attemp to ask you for advices; i have a phenom II x2 550 b.e. and yes I know here in USA you don't use Asrock mobos... but does anyone have any experience of unlocking with the A780GXH/128M?
My cpu number is 0925CPMW. has anyone tried with the new BIOS 1.40?
With the old BIOS everytime i tried to set the ACC on auto the PC did not boot.

Is it a good idea to set the multi to a low number, for example 5 (default is 15,5) and to raise the NB voltage by 2 notches?


If the old bios doesn't work, then you should try the new 1.40 bios. Again, please refer to the first post. Enable ACC and restart your computer. The processor should unlock itself. If it doesn't work, increase your cpu and cpu-nb voltages.

As stated in the first post, reducing the multiplier is a last resort, and isn't worth the trouble. You're far better off having 2/3 fast cores than 4 slow ones.


----------



## Frankzro

So, this is the board I am using GA-MA790X-UD4 790X.

What Have I done so far?

I have all current BIOS for my board and have ACC on auto. Through some odd trials and errors I can't seem to get windows to start with ECC Hybrid mode at all. My OS is Win 7 RC 64-bit oh and I have a Zalman 9500 CPU fan which is great and a Thermal Take black armor case with plenty of fans.

Help me with...

Well I have been having some stability issues with the processor.
Currently its OC'ed to 3.3GHz (yay, for my first OC) I've seen other get higher with a similar set up.

Anyways, I am not sure what voltage needs to be pushed and what speed needs to be adjusted to stabilize an oc to at least 3.5GHz or something like 3.3GHZ with an unlocked and stable core







.

-For the love of everything good and great ----- HELP ME!








Thank You.

PS. the processor type I have is 0909CPMW ( number on top of the chip) for everyone who needs to know what chip can do what. OH! and I have 800Mhz ram







thanks!

this list may help http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/47...00-series.html


----------



## Stabwound

Just ran Prime95 blend test for about 2 hours on my unlocked X2 545. I think I'm going to call it stable. Not bad for a $100 processor.


----------



## Jaell

Successful unlock of a 720 BE:



















As pictured, I'm running an ASUS M4A78T-E; flashed the BIOS to (what I thought was the newest, but is in fact the second-newest version) version 2001. I followed some of the BIOS-tweaking advice I culled from this thread, and am running stable with a slight overclock (3.0 GHz). I didn't go nuts on OC-ing right away, because I was running on stock cooling. I put a CoolerMaster HyperX3 on, and now idle ~30, and hit ~48 under (prime95) full load.

Ran prime95 for 12 hours with 0 warnings or errors, and temp never exceeded 48. I'm going to bump the multiplier up to 17 and see if I can run 4 stable cores @ 3.4 GHz.

EDIT: I forgot to upload the photo, but instead of the photo I'll just read off the numbers from the CPU itself: CACZC AC 0904EPMW

The CPU + Mobo were bought in late June as a combo from Newegg. $189 for both--ridiculously great deal, considering I'm currently getting $189 worth of CPU performance with the unlock & overclock (running equivalent to a Phenom II X4 940).


----------



## MasterChin

This was my first overclocked system i built but i am just sharing my experience.

Im running my 720 BE CPU on a Gigabyte MOBO(MA77T-UD3P) with F2 bios that was already onboard. This I didnt get a chance to check my batch # but i wont be doing that because i have a mugen scythe cooler and its a mess just installing it so i wont be checking it.

It was very easy to unlocked it. I stress test it with prime95 @ 2.8ghz with all 4 cores and stock voltages for 5+ hours with no errors. I decided to change the multiplier to 17x to run @ 3.4ghz with stock voltages without stressing it. I had it at 3.4ghz for about 2 weeks playing COD4 and Counter-Strike Source for 3-6 hrs straight each time i played. It seemed stable and never had a blue screen or error until i stress test it with prime95. It only lasted 15 mins with prime95 then system failed and then auto restart. stock voltage was at 1.325 so i switched it to 1.4. I primed it again and failed again. So now i did a +.1 to DRAM voltage, +.2 to DDR VTT control, changed NB voltage to 1.22. After making new changes, i ran prime95 again for 5+ hours with no errors and blue screens. Unlocking and Overclocked was successful.

I would also want everyone to know that with the motherboard i had, i was able to check temperatures of CPU even tho it was unlocked. NOT CORE TEMPS but CPU TEMP. With the gigabyte motherboard, it came with easytuner and it enables me to see the CPU temp. But because of unlucked core, it gets confused. You have to open easytuner and check core temp and the close the program again and open again. doing it 3-4 times you will get average temp of CPU. Some how with the core unlocked, the program doesnt auto refresh the CPU temp. I stressed test it for 5+ hrs and the Highest temp was 54C.

Also for the ones who doesnt know...the OCZ1600 XPM intel ram will work with AMD but it will show up as 1066 instead of 1333. I got the rams free from a friend so i dont mind having it like that for the moment.


----------



## MasterChin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaell*


Successful unlock of a 720 BE:




















Shouldnt your code name for CPU should be DENEB????? I all CPUZ code name for the 720 showed up as HEKA with 3 cores and DENEB with 4 cores....


----------



## RendoR

I bought a 550 BE back in early July with a UD4P board and it unlocked/overclocked perfectly. The first 4 digits on that CPU are 0918. It runs hot though, even with a Noctua C12 which is a $70 cooler. The best I get is 36C at Idle and 50C after a few hours of stress testing.

Now I just bought another 550 BE the other day. As someone mentioned the UD4P is hard to get anymore. So I went with a UD4H because it's an SB750 like the UD4P. It has on board VGA and some "side port" graphics booster.

So the first thing I did was swap CPU's so I would know for sure if the CPU would unlock, saving me the trouble of clearing the CMOS and flashing the BIOS. This new 550 starts with 0928, makes sense it's about 10 weeks newer. It does NOT unlock. That's not a big deal to me because my first 550 runs great as a dual core.

Here's my problem and it's driving me insane. The new 550 runs at 17C during Idle, that's on the UD4H board with the original OCZ Vendetta CPU cooler. Now when I swap CPU's, the first 550 I bought (the one that will unlock) runs at 41C at Idle. So why would the same CPU have such a dramatic difference in Temps? Same board, same cooler, OEM settings.. Dual core 3.1ghz. It's almost like it's just a completely different chip. 17C is insane..

Any idea?? I spent a whole day swapping CPU's and heat sinks trying to get the "good" 550 to IDLE at 17C. Only the "bad" one will?


----------



## Stabwound

I'm no expert on the matter, but I'm going to have to guess that the one is not actually 17 degrees idle- that's pretty extreme even for water cooling guys, I think. Most likely there's something wrong with the temp sensor, but correct me if I'm wrong. I doubt the ambient temp in the room is even that cold. =P


----------



## Jaell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterChin* 
Shouldnt your code name for CPU should be DENEB????? I all CPUZ code name for the 720 showed up as HEKA with 3 cores and DENEB with 4 cores....

No, check out the first post in this thread. CPU-Z identifies it as a AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition--that does not change no matter how many cores are enabled. That identifier corresponds to Heka, which won't change.

At least, that's what seems logical.

I don't know which post in this thread said to put the core voltage at 1.275, but from a couple posts up, it appears that I'm under-volting (if stock is 1.3). I've tried upping my multiplier and my core voltage, but a couple of my cores are unstable. Maybe I should up the voltage higher...


----------



## Doogle

Well I kind of unlocked my 550BE I ran prime95 for 2 hours with no errors and the temps stayed pretty low (40c apparantly on watercool but I did'nt trust that so I used my trusty index finger) however when I stop prime95 it hangs also if I am not running prime95 it hangs randomly.

so far I have:
updated the bios to 1.5 (flashed from usb stick)
took out one stick of ram and changed the volts down to 1.5v
added more volts to the cpu (VID 1.3500v)

If I did'nt get lucky then no problem ill just give the dual cores a beasty overclock but I cant help shake the feeling its somthing else, possibly the RAM since I checked corsairs website and it was compatible with my mobo but I just learned that does'nt mean crap as the memory controler is on the cpu (my last build was core 2 forgive my noobishness).

Also coming this close to a quad I don't wanna give up so easily but I need some advice please.

PC spec:
AMD PHENOM2 X2 550 
MSI AM3 MOBO 790FX-GD70
(2x2GB) Corsair XMS3 Dominator DDR3 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.80v (doesnt run at 1600mhz obviously)
1TB SAMSUNG SATA2 7200rpm 32mb cache
Corsair 650W TX Series
7900GTX (placeholder for 5870)


----------



## samura

hey guys i need some help i bought phenom 2 x2 550be with ma790xt-ud4p mainbord.i try to open 3th and 4th cores but it didnt work bios version f5 but i didnt open firmware just I open acc auto what should i do to open them?
edit:sorry for my english.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samura* 
hey guys i need some help i bought phenom 2 x2 550be with ma790xt-ud4p mainbord.i try to open 3th and 4th cores but it didnt work bios version f5 but i didnt open firmware just I open acc auto what should i do to open them?
edit:sorry for my english.

change firmware to hybrid, set on auto..


----------



## kvn1

Ok I got OCZ3G1333LV4GK as replacement, it isn't the same thing but should do the job. The only problem is those ram are designed for P55 chipset, but I use a AM3 motherboard and a AMD processor. The recommend using voltage of 1.65 but in my bios I only have 1.620, 1.640, 1.660 ect.. as option, there is no 1.65v option.What now? Do I keep all my setting in my bios at AUTO or do I have to manually set up all my timing since those are not 7-7-7 but 9-9-9, and where do I find the TRAS in my BIOS?
(my old ram was OCZ3G10664GK 7-7-7-16 and my new ram is 9-9-9-20

Thanks.

Ok set 9-9-9-20 1.66v

Started Prime95 and each time it freeze up. I can't even see if I get that rounding error...
Getting worse


----------



## samura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
change firmware to hybrid, set on auto..

thank you so much for your helping i try and its done.İ opened my 4th cores with ma790xt


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samura*


thank you so much for your helping i try and its done.İ opened my 4th cores with ma790xt


Nice! Enjoy it!


----------



## Firefox1337

Hey guys i just go my system today just like to make a post because i didn't the mobo im using on the list and i had successful unlock.

Specs
MB: M4A785TD-V EVO
Bios Version: 410
Cpu: Phenom II 550 BE
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

Unlocked all cores but one of the cores is for sure defective and wouldn't boot into windows soo leaves me with 3 cores at 3.1Ghz Stable STOCK COOLING.

PROOF:


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firefox1337* 
Hey guys i just go my system today just like to make a post because i didn't the mobo im using on the list and i had successful unlock.

Specs
MB: M4A785TD-V EVO
Bios Version: 410
Cpu: Phenom II 550 BE
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

Unlocked all cores but one of the cores is for sure defective and wouldn't boot into windows soo leaves me with 3 cores at 3.1Ghz Stable STOCK COOLING.

PROOF:

















It's nice buying a 550 BE and ending up with a 720 BE. Too bad about that 4th core. Maybe you could exchange it...


----------



## Firefox1337

I think i might try and RMA it to newegg...we see if i can get 3 cores to 4Ghz on Aircooling


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firefox1337*


I think i might try and RMA it to newegg...we see if i can get 3 cores to 4Ghz on Aircooling


There's absolutely nothing wrong with your processor. Why are you RMAing it?


----------



## Gz1

I Just unlocked my 550BE i tested 3 of them and got this stable as a rock.










Im on Liquid Cooling im going to try Oc. target 4ghz.

Tests start.. NOW Will be updating
update1 @ 3.5ghz


----------



## Deuces

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752649

Unlocked 4 cores stable on 790X-UD4P with F7 Bios. It's a 0923EPMW Stepping.


----------



## HondaGuy

Congrats on Unlocking your 550


----------



## Article22

Question to the forum of experts on the Asus M4N78 PRO...

I have owned this motherboard for a week and have been trying to activate the NCC feature using the guide here.

The trouble isn't with following it, as that's simple but the fact that the option just isn't there!

I heard that AMD put pressure on manufacturers to disable these features but I couldn't believe that they would do it retrospectively.

My board came with BIOS 0903 which didn't have the option, so I flashed it to 1004 (as recommended on this guide) using the EZ Flash 2 tool in the BIOS and still no option, so I tried the latest 1102 using the same method...still nothing.

Last night I got a DOS boot USB stick and put 0506 on it and lo and behold! it appeared!

I then flashed to 1002 in the same way afterwards and the NCC option disappeared.

So have ASUS gone back and removed the option on all off the BIOS's bar 0506?

Be good to get to the bottom of this, as I rate the motherboard...

Thanks.


----------



## ukcyberboy

Hi
I am very new at OC'ing and have put together this on very tight budget.(picking gear up tonight)

After doing hours of research and pushing my budget







I put this together after reading and watching Raxens system, was going for the Asus Mobo until he said get Gygabite or Biostar as you will need to mess with the Bios everytime you start.

My questions are there is lots of information on 550 being unlocked and how easy will it be?
I have read the 40 pages here and would love some direction.

Is there a sticky or a place where I can go read info and prepare first?

Raxen, your bios is it stock or modded?

Not to bothered about clocking it up but just want to unlock.

Code on chip is AC0926CPMW. What risks is there of frying the system if stock cooling is used.

Thanks


----------



## Korak

I couldnt open my 550BE with Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P -mobo (f4 bios).
I got it few times to Windows, but then crash rightaway. Funny that my "old" Asus board atleast could do 3dMark test with 4 cores open. But it wasnt stable.

But Im happy with my 550BE @ 3.9GHz. Works great.


----------



## Stabwound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukcyberboy* 
Hi
I am very new at OC'ing and have put together this on very tight budget.(picking gear up tonight)

After doing hours of research and pushing my budget







I put this together after reading and watching Raxens system, was going for the Asus Mobo until he said get Gygabite or Biostar as you will need to mess with the Bios everytime you start.

My questions are there is lots of information on 550 being unlocked and how easy will it be?
I have read the 40 pages here and would love some direction.

Is there a sticky or a place where I can go read info and prepare first?

Raxen, your bios is it stock or modded?

Not to bothered about clocking it up but just want to unlock.

Code on chip is AC0926CPMW. What risks is there of frying the system if stock cooling is used.

Thanks

As for a guide... just google using your motherboard name/model. It generally takes about 10 seconds to (potentially) unlock your cores. It's just a simple bios option.

Oh, and I also unlocked my 545 but I found it wasn't usable unlocked to quad with stock cooling, reaching 60+ degrees on load. I did have a really bad/cramped case with bad airflow, though.


----------



## ElScorcho

I attempted to unlock the 4th core on my 720BE and it would not post. Tried upping the voltage to 1.4 and nothing. I guess my next step is to flash the bios, currently running the 1610 bios and I think there have been 4 revisions since then. specs are in my sig rig. I'm trying to get some assistance from AMDRick since he's using the same mobo and cpu as I am.

I just started OC'ing and since the unlock hasn't worked yet I just changed my multiplier to x15.0 with stock voltage and now running at 3.01GHz Idleing at 21*, not sure what load temp is. This is fun to play around with, I just don't want to wreak anything.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Article22* 
Question to the forum of experts on the Asus M4N78 PRO...

Last night I got a DOS boot USB stick and put 0506 on it and lo and behold! it appeared!

I then flashed to 1002 in the same way afterwards and the NCC option disappeared.

So have ASUS gone back and removed the option on all off the BIOS's bar 0506?

Thanks.

Interesting... Unfortunately, since I obviously don't own every single motherboard on the list, I can't tell you exactly what happened. All I can tell you is that someone successfully unlocked with 1004 bios.

The only advice that I can offer you is to flash it again to the latest bios. Afterwards, clear your CMOS and pull out your CMOS battery for 5 minutes. This would set everything back to default. If you have any saved profiles, do not use those. See if NCC appears again. If not, then go back to 1004 or lower if you want to try unlocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukcyberboy* 
Hi

After doing hours of research and pushing my budget







I put this together after reading and watching Raxens system, was going for the Asus Mobo until he said get Gygabite or Biostar as you will need to mess with the Bios everytime you start.

My questions are there is lots of information on 550 being unlocked and how easy will it be?
I have read the 40 pages here and would love some direction.

Is there a sticky or a place where I can go read info and prepare first?

Raxen, your bios is it stock or modded?

Not to bothered about clocking it up but just want to unlock.

Code on chip is AC0926CPMW. What risks is there of frying the system if stock cooling is used.

Thanks

Asus got their act together about a month ago and resolved most of their issues surrounding unlocking. However, I still recommend a Biostar or Gigabyte motherboard. For cheaper options, you can look into the Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P.

The sticky to unlocking... well... it is the first post in this thread. There are no magic tricks to unlocking. Just follow the directions I have written in the first post. I also answer your concern about overheating. In general, it is always best to have a good cooler even if you are unlocking. However, the stock cooler will suffice if you do not intend to overclock or increase voltages.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElScorcho* 
I attempted to unlock the 4th core on my 720BE and it would not post. Tried upping the voltage to 1.4 and nothing. I guess my next step is to flash the bios, currently running the 1610 bios and I think there have been 4 revisions since then. specs are in my sig rig. I'm trying to get some assistance from AMDRick since he's using the same mobo and cpu as I am.

I just started OC'ing and since the unlock hasn't worked yet I just changed my multiplier to x15.0 with stock voltage and now running at 3.01GHz Idleing at 21*, not sure what load temp is. This is fun to play around with, I just don't want to wreak anything.

Definitely flash to the latest bios for the M4A78T-E. I would reset all your settings to defaults and start from there again. Don't use any saved profiles from before.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
I couldnt open my 550BE with Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P -mobo (f4 bios).
I got it few times to Windows, but then crash rightaway. Funny that my "old" Asus board atleast could do 3dMark test with 4 cores open. But it wasnt stable.

But Im happy with my 550BE @ 3.9GHz. Works great.

The fault is probably in your processor and not your motherboard. This guy got F4 bios to unlock. Unfortunately, unlocking is never guaranteed. Some chips have defective cores which were disabled for a reason.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...81&postcount=1


----------



## Miked270

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
The fault is probably in your processor and not your motherboard. This guy got F4 bios to unlock. Unfortunately, unlocking is never guaranteed. Some chips have defective cores which were disabled for a reason.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...81&postcount=1

Yep this is the correct answer









I always see people reccomend different things like bios versions, HT voltage, NB Voltage etc but not once have I ever seen someone ever post that these suggestions made theirs work. If you have a bios that allows ACC and you enable it and outside maybe increasing the vcore it doesn't work then you just have a deffective quad core. The 550 is still a WONDERFUL dual core cpu so there is nothing to be upset about, but don't fall for false hope that by tweaking these other settings in your bios it will suddenly work.


----------



## ElScorcho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Definitely flash to the latest bios for the M4A78T-E. I would reset all your settings to defaults and start from there again. Don't use any saved profiles from before.


Well that did the trick! Unlocked 4th core and booted into windows without a hitch. (attached cpu-z screen shot)

I didn't run any tests, I just wanted to see if it would boot with 4 cores which it did. For now I'm going to change it back and do some more research.

The thing I don't like about unlocking is losing the CPU temp, is there any way to find out where temps are at?


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElScorcho*


Well that did the trick! Unlocked 4th core and booted into windows without a hitch. (attached cpu-z screen shot)

I didn't run any tests, I just wanted to see if it would boot with 4 cores which it did. For now I'm going to change it back and do some more research.

The thing I don't like about unlocking is losing the CPU temp, is there any way to find out where temps are at?


Download HWMonitor. IIRC, the cpu socket temperature sensor is TMPIN1, and TMPIN0 is the northbridge. However, best way to verify is to revert back to 3 cores and run HWMonitor. Observe how closely TMPIN0 or TMPIN1 relates to core temperatures at 100% load. This will tell you your approximate temperatures when unlocked.


----------



## ukcyberboy

Thanks for the quick response's, how ever I couldn't even boot the board last night














. going back to CCl this morning as neither of the lights on Biostar TA290gx 128m came on, fan did. But I haven't got another chip to try.
I will get back if I get unlocked and see the newer chips. My last build was and AMD 2800. Long time ago.


----------



## dm22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Download HWMonitor. IIRC, the cpu socket temperature sensor is TMPIN1, and TMPIN0 is the northbridge. However, best way to verify is to revert back to 3 cores and run HWMonitor. Observe how closely TMPIN0 or TMPIN1 relates to core temperatures at 100% load. This will tell you your approximate temperatures when unlocked.

i am currently following your advice right here, and i have found these results:

100% load because of Prime95 stress testing 3 cores:
TMPIN0: 51 / 37 / 52 ;;; these are current / min / max readings.
TMPIN1: 37 / 36 / 37

CORES 1/2/3: 45 / 26 / 45

Idling temps:
TMPIN0: 40 / 37 / 41
TMPIN1: 37 / 36 / 37

CORES 1/2/3: 28/ 26 / 30

if HWMonitor is accurate, that means the Mobo temp is always higher than the CPU core temps???? also i am only using a stock cooler.....going at 3.0 ghz

when i unlocked the 4th core, the TMPIN0/1 temp readings seem to be the same while under 100% load from prime95 ... does that mean that the 4th core is good?

edit: by the way, here's the Validation for unlock


----------



## goldennova

Sir Raxen, i jsut would like to ask if unlocking the core of 550BE; what if unlocking is unsuccessfull what would be the result in general to parts?thus it void the warranty? im planning to buy 1 and hopefully by following your stems i can unlock it up to the 4 core ^^


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


The fault is probably in your processor and not your motherboard. This guy got F4 bios to unlock. Unfortunately, unlocking is never guaranteed. Some chips have defective cores which were disabled for a reason.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...81&postcount=1


Yup, thats right. Only funny thing was that I could do 3dMark06 test with 4 cores with my old Asus board









But I like this processor anyway. Solid 3.9Ghz overclock, so its doing great job. Enough for me.... LOL thou yesterday I was pretty damn close to buy Phenom II X4 955BE.









Edit: But I havent give up yet. Maybe next weekend when more time, then trying again.


----------



## ElScorcho

Thanks for the tip Raxen! My TMPIN1 temp with 3 cores was roughly 4 degrees warmer than my Core temps.

So with that info I unlocked the 4th core again and ran Prime95 for about an hour with zero issues and my TMPIN1 temp was 33 idle and 34 after one hour of Prime95. TMPIN0 was 28 at idle and 36 under load.

Does my 4th core sound stable or do I need to do a full 10+ hour stress test before I begin to overclock it?


----------



## ukcyberboy

Hi guys
Long saga with this mobo Biostar TA790GX 128M and PHenom ii 545, it blew a new 700wocz up.







Got a corsair now. Now HDD wont accept win XP format
















Would some kind soul help me out please. What I would like to know is how with the 78DEA113 bios can I get it to recognise the chip, I have had a look at the site and it says new 78DEA525.BST will recognise the chip will it still have a chance of unlock or are they all now shutting the door ?
Thanks


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dm22* 
i am currently following your advice right here, and i have found these results:

100% load because of Prime95 stress testing 3 cores:
TMPIN0: 51 / 37 / 52 ;;; these are current / min / max readings.
TMPIN1: 37 / 36 / 37

CORES 1/2/3: 45 / 26 / 45

Idling temps:
TMPIN0: 40 / 37 / 41
TMPIN1: 37 / 36 / 37

CORES 1/2/3: 28/ 26 / 30

if HWMonitor is accurate, that means the Mobo temp is always higher than the CPU core temps???? also i am only using a stock cooler.....going at 3.0 ghz

when i unlocked the 4th core, the TMPIN0/1 temp readings seem to be the same while under 100% load from prime95 ... does that mean that the 4th core is good?

Something is rotten in the state of Denmark... TMPIN0 seems to be your cpu socket temperature, while TMPIN1 is most likely your chipset temperature. When you unlock 4 cores, you sacrifice the ability to monitor your core temperatures. Nonetheless, TMPIN0 should be your guideline temperatures. For your mild overclock of 3.0ghz with four cores, you shouldn't need more than 1.40v to reach stability. Your stock cooler should be able to handle it, but I do recommend buying a decent cooler if you will push for higher speeds. Besides, even if you aren't pushing for more, a decent aftermarket cooler will be far more quiet than the crappy stock cooler. That should be a good enough reason to get one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldennova* 
Sir Raxen, i jsut would like to ask if unlocking the core of 550BE; what if unlocking is unsuccessfull what would be the result in general to parts?thus it void the warranty? im planning to buy 1 and hopefully by following your stems i can unlock it up to the 4 core ^^

Sir Raxen... I like the ring of that...








If your "unlock" is unsuccessful, you simply will not be able to boot your computer. In that case, clear your CMOS by moving the jumper and remove the battery from your motherboard. Everything will revert to default settings and you will be able to boot again. In terms of voiding your warranty, anyone who has attempted to overclock/unlock their processor has technically breached AMD's contract terms, if you get what I mean... Does that stop some people from RMAing? Not really...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElScorcho* 
Thanks for the tip Raxen! My TENPIN1 temp with 3 cores was roughly 4 degrees warmer than my Core temps.

So with that info I unlocked the 4th core again and ran Prime95 for about an hour with zero issues and my TENPIN1 temp was 33 idle and 34 after one hour of Prime95. TENPIN0 was 28 at idle and 36 under load.

Does my 4th core sound stable or do I need to do a full 10+ hour stress test before I begin to overclock it?

I suggest that you do your 10+ hour stress test, followed by a few hours of playing your favourite game. Stability is a very subjective matter. Everyone has their own definition. How much time/energy you devote to stability testing is completely up to you. My personal definition is Prime95 for 12 hours + Memtest overnight + Linx (2560mb - 20 passes) + Left4Dead.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukcyberboy* 
Hi guys
Long saga with this mobo Biostar TA790GX 128M and PHenom ii 545, it blew a new 700wocz up.







Got a corsair now. Now HDD wont accept win XP format
















Would some kind soul help me out please. What I would like to know is how with the 78DEA113 bios can I get it to recognise the chip, I have had a look at the site and it says new 78DEA525.BST will recognise the chip will it still have a chance of unlock or are they all now shutting the door ?
Thanks

As far as I know, it doesn't matter whether your motherboard will recognize your chip. I'm still using 78DEA113 and it doesn't recognize the 550BE properly. However, if you are having problems with 78DEA113, you can try one of the modified BIOS posted at RebelsHaven (link in OP). Follow the flashing instructions to the dot. Make sure you have the right BIOS for the motherboard before attempting. If you flash the wrong BIOS, there's no turning back (Well... there is... but a pain)


----------



## The Rebel

So guys I just flashed my BIOS and recently unlocked the fourth core at stock voltages and speed.
However at Windows the CPU-Z doesn't detect the fourth core.
I believe that it is already unlocked because the temps became higher and the BIOS detected the fourth core.










This happened when I opened AMD Power Monitor


----------



## Article22

Thanks for that info Raxen.

Just had another play with the board and found that just flashing any BIOS *before* 1004 - I get the NCC option. I don't need to clear the BIOS by taking out the battery.

So still very confused as to how people have managed to get it to appear on 1004!

Successfully unlocked all 4 cores on a 545 using BIOS 0903, just running Prime 95 for the rest of the day to see if it works ok.

Does anyone on the forum have a BIOS (greater than 0903) for the Asus M4N78 PRO which they have downloaded and keeps the NCC option under Advanced - CPU?

Maybe Asus went back and altered all of the BIOS's after 0903 recently to comply with AMD's wishes?

Be good to get to the bottom of this as it is very perplexing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Interesting... Unfortunately, since I obviously don't own every single motherboard on the list, I can't tell you exactly what happened. All I can tell you is that someone successfully unlocked with 1004 bios.

The only advice that I can offer you is to flash it again to the latest bios. Afterwards, clear your CMOS and pull out your CMOS battery for 5 minutes. This would set everything back to default. If you have any saved profiles, do not use those. See if NCC appears again. If not, then go back to 1004 or lower if you want to try unlocking.

Thanks all...


----------



## dm22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Something is rotten in the state of Denmark... TMPIN0 seems to be your cpu socket temperature, while TMPIN1 is most likely your chipset temperature. When you unlock 4 cores, you sacrifice the ability to monitor your core temperatures. Nonetheless, TMPIN0 should be your guideline temperatures. For your mild overclock of 3.0ghz with four cores, you shouldn't need more than 1.40v to reach stability. Your stock cooler should be able to handle it, but I do recommend buying a decent cooler if you will push for higher speeds. Besides, even if you aren't pushing for more, a decent aftermarket cooler will be far more quiet than the crappy stock cooler. That should be a good enough reason to get one.

i tried to overclock it over 3.0 ghz, but that requires raise in voltage. the Asus Mobo settings for Vcore is set to auto, and it raises the volts whenever the clock speed is over 3.0 .

So right now i have it at 3.0 ghz with average of 1.28 volts... sometimes it dips to 1.265 volts or raise to 1.3 under load... idle temp for the TMPIN0 is 44 now, and under a long time of 100% load TMPIN0 goes to 58/59 celcius.... since i can't see the Core temps, im not sure is that TMPIN0 a good number or not....


----------



## ITaoI

Hi just wondering if anyone experience with this specific batch before its
0904EPRW would it perhaps unlock? The seller says it was about 2 month old. Any thought guys?

Edit: He says he was able unlock it, but i also found a 710 that can unlock from another seller would the 20$ difference worth unlocked multiplier? thx


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Rebel* 
So guys I just flashed my BIOS and recently unlocked the fourth core at stock voltages and speed.
However at Windows the CPU-Z doesn't detect the fourth core.
I believe that it is already unlocked because the temps became higher and the BIOS detected the fourth core.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like your fourth core is functional. CPU-Z gives the right reading for number of working cores. You can further verify by hitting ctrl-alt-del and observing the number of cpu utilization graphs in task manager. I would now disable ACC and begin overclocking and playing around with your tri-core processor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dm22* 
i tried to overclock it over 3.0 ghz, but that requires raise in voltage. the Asus Mobo settings for Vcore is set to auto, and it raises the volts whenever the clock speed is over 3.0 .

So right now i have it at 3.0 ghz with average of 1.28 volts... sometimes it dips to 1.265 volts or raise to 1.3 under load... idle temp for the TMPIN0 is 44 now, and under a long time of 100% load TMPIN0 goes to 58/59 celcius.... since i can't see the Core temps, im not sure is that TMPIN0 a good number or not....

TMPIN0 is pretty high at 58/59C. However, I would trust this reading with a grain of salt, as the sensor may not be properly calibrated. IIRC, using three cores, cpu core temperatures were around 10C lower than TMPIN0? TMPIN0 should only serve as a rough guide. Regardless, if you are worried about your temperatures, you can invest in a better cpu cooler.

Also, you really shouldn't be using "auto" for overclocking your processor. In general, you want to manually set your frequencies, multipliers, and voltages whenever you are overclocking, and arguably, unlocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ITaoI* 
Hi just wondering if anyone experience with this specific batch before its
0904EPRW would it perhaps unlock? The seller says it was about 2 month old. Any thought guys?

Edit: He says he was able unlock it, but i also found a 710 that can unlock from another seller would the 20$ difference worth unlocked multiplier? thx

If you plan to unlock, go with the chip that the seller advertises as unlockable. However, if you plan to overclock, having an unlocked multiplier makes the overclocking process much much simpler. There are many guides written online teaching you how to overclock cpu's with unlocked multipliers, so I won't go into detail.

On a related note, even if the seller says it will "unlock", there is no guarantee that the fourth core is absolutely stable if the seller never tested it. Just because you see X4 in bios, it doesn't necessarily mean you get 4 cores in Windows (see above reply). Also, even if you see 4 cores in Windows, it doesn't mean your computer is stable until you spend hours stress testing and tweaking it.

If you want 4 cores, then buy a 4 core processor. Don't buy a X2/X3 thinking you will get 4 cores. Think of unlocking as a little "bonus." However, be happy with what you pay for when unlocking doesn't work.


----------



## Invader_Zim

I brought a Amd Phenom II x2 550 and a M4A785TD-V Evo motherboard earlier this week unlocked the other 2 cores and works no prob... survived 12 hours of prime95.


----------



## Article22

Is anyone getting DEP errors like once or twice a day with this Phenom?

I have moved from a Q6600 to a Phenom II x2 545 on a Asus M4N78 PRO and am using the Hybrid SLI feature to turn off my GTX 260 when I am not playing games.

Now re-installed Windows Server 2008 3 times, on both a Corsair SSD and one of my Samsung hard drives, but am still getting these DEP errors regularly.
They are happening mainly in IE8...

Not overclocked the 545 at all and the NCC setting is disabled.

Really stumped as to why this Nvidia 630a / 8300 chipset with the 545 is causing these errors, it should be stable.

Not installed anything out of ordinary on it either (iTunes, 7-Zip, uTorrent, Office 2003 SP3, SQL Server 2008 etc) and these were all installed on the Q6600 build with no problems.

Any suggestions would be most gratefully received as I want to fix this and unlock my 545 again!

Nigel.


----------



## The Rebel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like your fourth core is functional. CPU-Z gives the right reading for number of working cores. You can further verify by hitting ctrl-alt-del and observing the number of cpu utilization graphs in task manager. I would now disable ACC and begin overclocking and playing around with your tri-core processor.

Okay however, I saw in the bios that the processor has four cores instead of three. I don't have my camera right now so I can't take a picture of it.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Rebel* 
Okay however, I saw in the bios that the processor has four cores instead of three. I don't have my camera right now so I can't take a picture of it.

In BIOS, does it say logical cores: 4?

Did you ever make any changes in Windows through MSCONFIG? If you click on the boot tab, and into "advanced options", did you specify the number of processors to use?


----------



## The Rebel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
In BIOS, does it say logical cores: 4?

Did you ever make any changes in Windows through MSCONFIG? If you click on the boot tab, and into "advanced options", did you specify the number of processors to use?

Yes I guess it looks something like this:
AMD Phenom II X4 20
2.80 Ghz
...
...
Cores: 4

Yes under msconfig I remember putting the number of processors to use to 3.


----------



## The Rebel

So I remove the "number of processors" that I have set before from number 3.
I restart the computer and immediately opened CPU-Z. To my surprise I now have an unlocked fourth core.
The left one is when I turned on Cool n' Quiet. I can't believe it can be unlocked at that voltage and speed.








Thanks bro!


----------



## ukcyberboy

I wondered if anyone would post the screen shot of the settings from a Biostar TA790gx 128M. I have tried the latest from rebels haven.
I am however going to go revert back to 78DEA113.BSTfirst as that has worked for others.

I would be most interested as to voltage settings too and where in the bios I need to change please.

Thanks


----------



## ElScorcho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


I suggest that you do your 10+ hour stress test, followed by a few hours of playing your favourite game. Stability is a very subjective matter. Everyone has their own definition. How much time/energy you devote to stability testing is completely up to you. My personal definition is Prime95 for 12 hours + Memtest overnight + Linx (2560mb - 20 passes) + Left4Dead.


Okay I did an 8 hour Prime95 stress test and my TMPIN1 and TMPIN0 temps hardly changed at all and this was at 3.01GHz and 1.325 (stock) volts. Minimum and maximum temps were within one or two degrees on both (~34*-36*). I also played COD2 for an hour or two at a time and again the temps barely moved.

Is this a good thing or is something "rotten in Denmark"? lol Are the temps staying low because of my Hyper 212+ cooler, or a combination of that and running at 1.325v?

I realize I didn't do the full extent of what you suggested, perhaps I should do that before I go any further...


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ukcyberboy*


I wondered if anyone would post the screen shot of the settings from a Biostar TA790gx 128M. I have tried the latest from rebels haven. 
I am however going to go revert back to 78DEA113.BSTfirst as that has worked for others.

I would be most interested as to voltage settings too and where in the bios I need to change please.

Thanks


113 is the last BIOS that worked for me and allowed me to unlock my 720 BE. I am selling my Biostar with a Thermalright MOSFET cooler on Ebay as we speak and bought a Gigabyte 785 chipset mobo that is much better.


----------



## sbeast

I've got the 550 x2. when i activated ACC on 'auto' my PC refused to start, the Bios wouldn't even load up. it'd flash the normal startup info screen for a second, and then nothing. how do i set it up to unlock each core individually, see if i cant at least get a triple core out of it?


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbeast*


I've got the 550 x2. when i activated ACC on 'auto' my PC refused to start, the Bios wouldn't even load up. it'd flash the normal startup info screen for a second, and then nothing. how do i set it up to unlock each core individually, see if i cant at least get a triple core out of it?


Same thing happened to me. My stepping is 0927 and im using gigabyte 790gx-ud4p f8 bios. I tried increasing voltage but still no luck.


----------



## sbeast

what settings do i use on the ACC to set up each core individually? i know i can set each to have a percentage, but i'm not sure what they need to be on to work


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbeast* 
what settings do i use on the ACC to set up each core individually? i know i can set each to have a percentage, but i'm not sure what they need to be on to work









In Biostar motherboards, there is an option of "Core Leveling" in later bios revisions. Check that out. It allows you to turn on one core but keep the other disabled.

Asus also has the same function, but the name of it escapes me at this moment.


----------



## dm22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


In Biostar motherboards, there is an option of "Core Leveling" in later bios revisions. Check that out. It allows you to turn on one core but keep the other disabled.

Asus also has the same function, but the name of it escapes me at this moment.


my asus M4A785TD-V EVO allows that i turn off the core of choice like the Biostar one i think...it's under the Unleash options: Auto/Per Core


----------



## sbeast

heres a screenshot of Overdrive with the settings, im not sure what i need to change to try a core-by-core test to figure what will work


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbeast* 
heres a screenshot of Overdrive with the settings, im not sure what i need to change to try a core-by-core test to figure what will work

You shouldn't use AMD Overdrive.

I think you may need to download one of the newer modded BIOS from Rebels Haven. The OP has a link.

Flash to the new BIOS and you should see core levelling option in BIOS under CPU Configuration.


----------



## sbeast

i just use overdrive to show what the BIOS options are, what are those % settings on the acc?


----------



## dm22

can someone kindly give me a list of the DDR3 mobos that can unlock, and features nVidia Chipsets?

kind of wanted to build another one just to Sli


----------



## toto

as i read this post... i was thinking that amd has this faulty chips in the market? how can we assure that real x4s have no problems at all which later bugs one of its core in the middle of use.. taking into account that phenom x2s, and x3s actually have locked cores,


----------



## H-man

Yes they do, but only if they remember to add the register to lock a core or two.


----------



## Mithral

Giving a 550 a spin. at unlocking.

With GA-MA790X-UD4P - F5 Bios

FAIL!. Nothing I do will unlock the other cores. This guide above, was helpful in understanding a few things, but switching EC to "Hybrid" won't even post back to BIOS, no matter what I do.

Runs fine with 2 cores.


----------



## H-man

When It does that what I do is turn off the PSU, hold down the power button then turn the power back on.


----------



## Mithral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deuces* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752649

Unlocked 4 cores stable on 790X-UD4P with F7 Bios. It's a 0923EPMW Stepping.


BTW. I can't find an F7 bios version for this MoBo. I've tried F5 and F4g. But no luck unlocking.

I found an F6 bios version for this MoBo and no luck with it either.

.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toto* 
as i read this post... i was thinking that amd has this faulty chips in the market? how can we assure that real x4s have no problems at all which later bugs one of its core in the middle of use.. taking into account that phenom x2s, and x3s actually have locked cores,

Interesting logic. Thats kinda like asking how we can trust Intel when some of their chips are rejected from the manufacturing process.


----------



## BRockyC

Oct 15 2009 crosshair III MB w/720BE Bios 805 enabled ACC and the one right underneath ACC..... cannot remember its name. 3am now time to go to bed. Ran prog: Performance Test........ everything looks fine.......... Bought open box from newegg. I'm happy!................ Good nite.


----------



## RawZ

***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*

*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## joblack

Does anybody have indications that the unlocking of the Phenom X2 550 BE doesn't work anymore?


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joblack*


Does anybody have indications that the unlocking of the Phenom X2 550 BE doesn't work anymore?


I agree with you. Just bought a X2 550 last week for my cousin build with stepping 0927**** and I used Gigabyte 790gx-ud4p. No luck in unlocking. I tried bios F2, F4, F5 and F7. Everytime I set ECC mode to hybrid, it will not post. I think the recent batches of X2 550 really have faulty cores.


----------



## my-demise

I have't fully read through this thread (yet) - but I recently purchased a 720 BE processor, once I get home I'll note the stepping and batch # and try my hand at unlocking myself a 4th core. Hopefully I am successful on my Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4, which currently appears to be untested. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## sbeast

mine wont unlock either, ive tried fiddling with the ACC settings on my 790gxb, nothing posts:shrug: and i cant find a 'earlier' Bios to attempt it with


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbeast* 
mine wont unlock either, ive tried fiddling with the ACC settings on my 790gxb, nothing posts:shrug: and i cant find a 'earlier' Bios to attempt it with

Did you check the OP? I have two links to motherboard BIOSes for unlocking.


----------



## sbeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


Did you check the OP? I have two links to motherboard BIOSes for unlocking.


i havent found a modded bios for the ta790gxb a2, and all the attempted unlocks ive seen attempted with it have been failures thus far


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dm22* 
can someone kindly give me a list of the DDR3 mobos that can unlock, and features nVidia Chipsets?

kind of wanted to build another one just to Sli

Any 9XXa motherboard should support the unlocking. Though it won't be the ACC feature since that is AMD specific, it will be the NCC feature for Nvidia chipsets.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbeast*


i havent found a modded bios for the ta790gxb a2, and all the attempted unlocks ive seen attempted with it have been failures thus far


You can find the bios here:
http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=758


----------



## sbeast

ill try it later tonight


----------



## sbeast

tried the modded bios. only thing it did was cause my CPU and GPU fans to run at full blast, but didn't POST







i guess my cpu isn't unlockable


----------



## avi_503

I got my new AMD machine two days ago.

Processor : AMD Phenom X2 550, SN: 9A20921H90551. I repeat 9A20921H90551.
Motherboard: Asus M4A7-E, Revision: 1.01G, You can find the revision printed on the motherboard.

I flashed the BIOS to the latest version, which is 1601 - downloaded it from Asus website.

Went into the BIOS setup and set the follwing

Advanced clock caliberation : AUTO
Unleashing mode: ENABLED

That was it. Now my X2 has become an X4







. I am on Ubuntu 904, and here is the system monitor showing the four cores.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho.../ppuser/106748
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho.../ppuser/106748

I will get a better cooler than the OEM cooler and then start using the system. Will post an update then.

The following youtube video(the last one in the 3 part series) showed that this motherboard(revision no not mentioned) does not hold the unlocking changes when the system is powered off. But in my case it just does fine - as fine as the Gigabyte boards do. I guess its the BIOS version that did the trick.


YouTube - Asus M4A78-E Unlocking Phenom II 720BE - Part 1


----------



## H-man

For the Windows environment use the sniping tool for CPUID.


----------



## Nubster

Just for the record, I unlocked mine with the mobo below. I am at work right now but when I get home I'll throw up a couple screen shots for proof.


----------



## Mithral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
When It does that what I do is turn off the PSU, hold down the power button then turn the power back on.

Gah... it can't be that simple...







... I'll give it a try and see what happens.

For now, my 550BE on 2 cores OCing rock-stable at 3.8 (200x19). Way faster than I need right now, but fun watching Windows XP "pop" up, rather than "grind" up, through startup. ... can't wait to get my hands on Win7.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nubster* 
Just for the record, I unlocked mine with the mobo below. I am at work right now but when I get home I'll throw up a couple screen shots for proof.

Can you also post a screenshot of cpu-z showing the motherboard and bios revision? I'll add you to the list once that is up.

Thanks!


----------



## Gill..

Got a 550 BE this weekend guys, wish me luck... it will be an "upgrade" to my 940 BE which is going in my 1.5 year old daughter's/fam HTPC (build log coming later)

Until th x6's come along of course!!!

Will be doing it on an MSI GD70 board, so it shouldn't be an issue assuming AMD was nice enough to send a fan an unlockable chip!

Will let you guys know, to OP - thanks for posting - will REP when I give it a whirl (good or bad outcome, still deserving)

But I wanted to post to get the subscription to keep up.


----------



## Nubster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Can you also post a screenshot of cpu-z showing the motherboard and bios revision? I'll add you to the list once that is up.

Thanks!

Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## sbeast

i just found out a few more tweaks may be neccessary to 'unlock' mine, along with a customized bios, ah the saga continues...


----------



## Zaishen

Hi, i rly need HELP with ASUS M4N78 PRO, this mobo dont have SB, this mobo have only "Nvidia Core Calibrantion", so, i unlock one 550, all 4 cores










but when i try to test the proc with Prime95, my system CRUSH!







, anyone know what i have to do, anyone know what settings i have to modify on bios?

pls help..


----------



## phaseshift

up you vcore to 1.350


----------



## Zaishen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
up you vcore to 1.350

Hi, its crushing to..,


















can someone tell me why its crushing with 4 cores?, this mobo is not good for that or?


----------



## phaseshift

I'm not insulting your intelligence but make sure you have these settings on :

Set Automatic Clock Calibration (ACC) to AUTO.
CRUCIAL step for Asus and Gigabyte owners : Enable "Unleashing" or change "EC Firmware" mode to "Hybrid"
Reboot.

and disable Cool and Quiet in bios

take your vcore up to 1.375. If that doesn't work keep going up on your vcore, until lets say about 1.425v I would not go any higher than 1.500v. The reason why your 4th core is unlocked is because it unstable or defective.


----------



## Zaishen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
I'm not insulting your intelligence but make sure you have these settings on :

Set Automatic Clock Calibration (ACC) to AUTO.
CRUCIAL step for Asus and Gigabyte owners : Enable "Unleashing" or change "EC Firmware" mode to "Hybrid"
Reboot.

and disable Cool and Quiet in bios

take your vcore up to 1.375. If that doesn't work keep going up on your vcore, until lets say about 1.425v I would not go any higher than 1.500v. The reason why your 4th core is unlocked is because it unstable or defective.

This mobo not have South Bridge man, this mobo have for unloking cores just one option, "Nvidia Core Calibration", and i unlock the 4 cores but when i test the proc with Prime95 my system crush..


----------



## JMT668

crash is the word mate. Crash!


----------



## whitekidney

If your system crashes, you should take the hint, the fourth core is locked for a reason, its most likely to be defective.

edit: Saw that you were running a 550 BE.

Still, 2 of the cores are defective.


----------



## Zaishen

I disabled one core and with 3 cores is stable


----------



## Mithral

550BE - 0928BPMW - Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P - F5 Bios - Failed to Unlock

I finally got it to post after setting Hybrid and Auto-ACC. It posted once, after a couple trys at rebooting, but came up to Windows only showing 2 Cores. Would not repost a second time. Turned Hybrid and ACC off, and CPU runs fine.

Looks like I got a dud to unlock the 3-4 cores. But it OC's to 3.8hz with no problems at 200x19 1.45v. Runs 3.9Ghz unless I max-stress it, then it will eventually lock up. I can post at 4.0Ghz and boot into Windows, but it locks up after a minute or two. Chip stays cool even under stress test so that doesn't appear to impacting my lockups.

I tried AMD Overdrive's Auto OC function and it settled at 204x19 1.45v. Unfortunately I can't stabilize those BIOS settings under stress. Going to try setting FSB to 203 and 202 see what happens, but those are tiny tweaks at this point.

Running OCZ Gold DDR3 at 1600. Machine might post at higher speeds if I had different RAM or futz with the RAM a bit, but I don't see a point considering my useage.


----------



## ukcyberboy

Hi Guys
Back again, couldn't get the 545 to unlock so put in a new build for someone.
I now have a 720BE I aint unlocked yet but will try has anybody else with same spec got Ideas please.
Thanks


----------



## sbeast

how did you disable one of the 4 cores?


----------



## H-man

This


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukcyberboy* 
Hi Guys
Back again, couldn't get the 545 to unlock so put in a new build for someone.
I now have a 720BE I aint unlocked yet but will try has anybody else with same spec got Ideas please.
Thanks

I have the same board. The BIOS you'll need is 78DEA113 which was released January 13, 2009. Check what version you have now. You can do this by going into CPU-Z, under the motherboard tab, make sure under BIOS that the date is 1/13/2009. If it's not you can download it here. You can flash it with Biostar's Windows utility (link) or put it on a flash drive and do it in the BIOS. Best of luck with the unlock.


----------



## ukcyberboy

Thanks Ben
After trying different versions that worked. got a 4 core in bios so now just got to get windows and do stress test as I only have stock cooling.
Would you up the Voltages if so to what.
Thanks


----------



## nirianto

Mine is running at 3.6ghz with 1.52v. I'm using Xigmatek S1283 as cooler and my load temp is around 45C.


----------



## Gill..

Talk about this for a lunch break.

Built my system last night until 3 am, work at 9 am.

Lunch at noon - by 1 pm I had updated BIOS to 1.6 on GD70 - unlocked the other 2 cores, overclocked it to 3.6 and RAM is running at 1600.

BLAM

Just bought it on Newegg this weekend, so clearly they're not a bad batch....no issue whatsoever in unlocking it. Make sure your motherboard will work, and FOLLOW DIRECTIONS!!!!!


----------



## Gz1

Gz1 said:


> I Just unlocked my 550BE i tested 3 of them and got this stable as a rock.
> 
> Im on Liquid Cooling im going to try Oc. target 4ghz.
> 
> Tests start.. NOW Will be updating
> update1 @ 3.5ghz
> 
> I am on bios 1003 many good changes
> leaving the link here: http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ
> 
> And currently at 3.5 stable. I left overclocking for physx enabling with ATI card present..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 1
> 
> I DID IT!!! here comes full system specs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physx enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update2
> 
> ok now got it up and running! i went from 13k with 3dmark06 to the fearsome amount of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!! who would think AMD and Nvidia together would make a great couple!


----------



## maddux

I just picked up a 0925...can't remember the rest and didn't right it down...I picked up the chip yesterday for my brother. Unlocked perfectly on a M4A79XTD EVO board with 0604 bios. Sitting at 3.4 with stock volts..

If anybody wants to get good chips that can probably unlock get them at newegg.

btw 50 pass burn test stable, so its rock solid.

figure out batch number 0925APBW


----------



## notzippy

GA-MA770T-UD3P - F4 Bios good for unlocking

nz


----------



## dm22

for those who've unlocked, what's the difference in lowest voltage that's required to maintain a certain OC & stable. mine is about 0.0375v.

3286 @ 1.3250v < = 3 cores - lowest voltage to maintain this speed
3286 @ 1.3625v < = 4 cores - lowest voltage to maintain this speed.

is it worth using 0.0375 volts to unlock 4th core, or should i use that 0.0375 to OC some more on tri?

edit: im not asking if u can unlock using stock volts, that's because most cpus are overvolted for stock anyways.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dm22* 
for those who've unlocked, what's the difference in lowest voltage that's required to maintain a certain OC & stable. mine is about 0.0375v.

3286 @ 1.3250v < = 3 cores - lowest voltage to maintain this speed
3286 @ 1.3625v < = 4 cores - lowest voltage to maintain this speed.

is it worth using 0.0375 volts to unlock 4th core, or should i use that 0.0375 to OC some more on tri?

edit: im not asking if u can unlock using stock volts, that's because most cpus are overvolted for stock anyways.

That depends whether you find the four cores useful. Most gaming benchmarks show performance saturates at 3 cores anyway. In that case, if you can push for a higher OC a tri-core, go for it.

Voltages completely depend on the processor and your luck of the draw, so other people posting their voltages probably won't help you much. My 720BE won't run 4-cores @ 2800mhz unless I pump 1.35v into it. However, my 550BE will run 4-cores @ 3200mhz undervolted at 1.26v, granted one is a neutered 940 and the other a neutered 955, so the comparison isn't really fair...

*
WE BROKE 100,000 views in less than 4 months.




























*


----------



## dm22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
That depends whether you find the four cores useful. Most gaming benchmarks show performance saturates at 3 cores anyway. In that case, if you can push for a higher OC a tri-core, go for it.

Voltages completely depend on the processor and your luck of the draw, so other people posting their voltages probably won't help you much. My 720BE won't run 4-cores @ 2800mhz unless I pump 1.35v into it. However, my 550BE will run 4-cores @ 3200mhz undervolted at 1.26v, granted one is a neutered 940 and the other a neutered 955, so the comparison isn't really fair...

*
WE BROKE 100,000 views in less than 4 months.




























*

i wanna ask that if i run Prime95, and NEVER found any "errors" after running for hours.. is that normal?

for the Bad OC it just crashes wit BSOD..... sometimes it crashes wit BSOD, sometimes it just restarts, which is better?

also i tend to use this for gaming+browsing, not much processing stuff .... however, i do use VMware to be able to load multiple copies of the same game...just thought 1 extra core would help VMware.. lol


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dm22* 
i wanna ask that if i run Prime95, and NEVER found any "errors" after running for hours.. is that normal?

for the Bad OC it just crashes wit BSOD..... sometimes it crashes wit BSOD, sometimes it just restarts, which is better?

also i tend to use this for gaming+browsing, not much processing stuff .... however, i do use VMware to be able to load multiple copies of the same game...just thought 1 extra core would help VMware.. lol

Any crash or error shows that the overclock isn't stable and you don't need to run Prime95 for hours. 15 or 20 minutes will show whether your machine is stable. I'm curious, why would you load a game in a virtual machine? You can't get video card hardware acceleration in a VM. Or have they solved that problem now?


----------



## robbbier

I think i managed to run a stable system with a 4th core.
I've run prime95 for several hours and i think that's enough to say that it's stable?

Here's a screenshot of prime95 and the temperatures that i've reached:










Unlocking was managed with bios flashed to F4.

Validation by cpu-z : 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=789508

Hope this can help out some people with same hardware.

cheers
robbie


----------



## H-man

Yes a few hours is uber stable.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbbier* 
I think i managed to run a stable system with a 4th core.
I've run prime95 for several hours and i think that's enough to say that it's stable?

Here's a screenshot of prime95 and the temperatures that i've reached:










Unlocking was managed with bios flashed to F4.

Validation by cpu-z :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=789508

Hope this can help out some people with same hardware.

cheers
robbie

I see you're running stock speed and Cool and Quiet is also on. Are you interested in energy conservation? My game box has a Phenom II X2 545 that I ran up the HT frequency until the CPU is at 3.75 GHz and Cool and Quiet still works which is pretty neat if you ask me.


----------



## robbbier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


I see you're running stock speed and Cool and Quiet is also on. Are you interested in energy conservation? My game box has a Phenom II X2 545 that I ran up the HT frequency until the CPU is at 3.75 GHz and Cool and Quiet still works which is pretty neat if you ask me.










I didn't yet overclock it, that's something i'm going to try further this week.
I first focussed on unlocking my 4th core.
I don't think i'm really getting your point, but i think u mean i should switch off cool and quiet definately? why is that?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbbier* 
I didn't yet overclock it, that's something i'm going to try further this week.
I first focussed on unlocking my 4th core.
I don't think i'm really getting your point, but i think u mean i should switch off cool and quiet definately? why is that?

No man, I think it's cool that you have it running. As I said I'm using it too so I can save energy when my PC isn't doing anything intense. Cool and Quiet is very cool to me.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey what is the typical voltage for the unlocked 720's?


----------



## rnscotch

I've got this running with 4 cores as well.

I'm using a﻿ Gigabyte GA-M720-US3 mobo with the f4 bios, still available from Gigabyte.

I unlocked the cores just using NVCC and i did have it clocked at 3.7ghz but i have removed my clock for now as i am doing some debugging with dx10. I lowered the nb vid multi and ht﻿ multi to 9x, set the system bus to 223mhz, cpu multi to 16.5 and vcore to 1.40v. Run it on prime 95 for 8 hrs and then everest for 4 hrs no crashes, freezing or bsod's

Total cost in uk pounds, Â£135. Thats less than the cost of a full stock x4 9550, which the quad 550 cpu setup benches similar to.


----------



## PcMad

Hi, first time on forum.









I have the phenom II 550 on a gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P and initially it unlocked fine on the F2 bios (updated to f4 as soon as cpu unlocked) and subsequent updated to F5 bios BUT it randomly wont post from cold or shuts down when restarting forcing the power trick to get the pc to post (F4 and F5 Bios).









I have noted that F4 and F5 Bios have agesa updates, as such have today returned to F2 bios i used when i got the phenom II that has no agesa update so far all ok unlocked and actually feals a touch faster, but it takes about 24 hours before the post error shows up. My question is do you think the agesa updates have been causing the random post errors.








Oh have changed my core values to +2 rather than -2 to help overclock once post problem is sorted.









Will be keeping notes on when post error shows if it does on f2 bios.

Any help would be very much appreciated as i know this cpu is stable on quad core after numerous hours running intel burn test at max settings with no crashes or errors and 57c max core temp. 
PcMad


----------



## Fatty Beef

First build, I have basic understanding of whats going on but not really any experience with the bios.

I successfully "unlocked" all 4 cores. Also tried to do each of the 3 core options. However Prime95 is instant fail on two of them. Windows and IE run fine (obviously not a high load though) which is weird, I would assume if it was unstable it wouldnt boot, or not run with errors.

I upped the voltage to 1.425 didn't make much of a difference. Will messing around with the northbridge settings and/or memory make any difference?

Asus board by the way and there's a bunch of options set to "Auto" would those need to be adjusted as well?

Thanks.


----------



## notzippy

Quote:



First build, I have basic understanding of whats going on but not really any experience with the bios.

I successfully "unlocked" all 4 cores. Also tried to do each of the 3 core options. However Prime95 is instant fail on two of them. Windows and IE run fine (obviously not a high load though) which is weird, I would assume if it was unstable it wouldnt boot, or not run with errors.

I upped the voltage to 1.425 didn't make much of a difference. Will messing around with the northbridge settings and/or memory make any difference?

Asus board by the way and there's a bunch of options set to "Auto" would those need to be adjusted as well?

Thanks.


I had a similar issue -
I would examine the memory settings, make sure they match the specs for your memory. My gigabyte mobo auto setting underpowered my memory and once I corrected that prime95 ran without issues (It also had set the frequency wrong too)


----------



## dm22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Any crash or error shows that the overclock isn't stable and you don't need to run Prime95 for hours. 15 or 20 minutes will show whether your machine is stable. I'm curious, why would you load a game in a virtual machine? You can't get video card hardware acceleration in a VM. Or have they solved that problem now?

oh, i just want to load more for many purposes, depending on game you play. it's still horrible graphics, but the game does load with vmware's Virtual 3d hardware acceleration. having 3 vmwares open = 3 extra account at once = 3 times the prize


----------



## Darkblade05

Just curious, any others with the MSi 770-C45 successfully unlock their cores with the latest bios provided by coolaler (v. 1.42)?

I flashed to 1.42 and no luck with unlocking the cores (see specs in sig). Can't get past POST. I've attempted the incremental scaling of Vcore and Vcpu-NB voltages (That took quite some time, having to wipe CMOS inbetween every failed setting), and still no passing POST.

I am really suspecting this newer version of BIOS for some reason. All the successful unlocks I've seen with this mobo have been with the 1.3 or 1.32 versions.

Are my locked cores simply bad? Or could it be the BIOS version?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkblade05* 
Are my locked cores simply bad? Or could it be the BIOS version?

Did you try v1.3 BIOS from MSI? That's what I been using and it unlocked the two extra cores on my x2-550 by setting firmware to Special and ACC to Auto, been running fine for almost two months now as an X4 with a mild overclock.

OK I see MSI has a v1.4 out now, I haven't tried that one, don't plan to, If it ain't broke..don't fix it.









Good Luck!


----------



## elito

ahah so many "first's" here. welcome welcome..and START READING =]


----------



## Darkblade05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


Did you try v1.3 BIOS from MSI? That's what I been using and it unlocked the two extra cores on my x2-550 by setting firmware to Special and ACC to Auto, been running fine for almost two months now as an X4 with a mild overclock.

OK I see MSI has a v1.4 out now, I haven't tried that one, don't plan to, If it ain't broke..don't fix it.









Good Luck!


I haven't yet. Coolaler (Wrote a guide on unlocking on MSI boards) posted the 1.42 version, even though he himself had used 1.3 apparently. So I assumed he or someone else had success with 1.42 as well.

I wanted to see if anyone else had success with this version before attempting a flash again to 1.3, as bad luck with BIOS flashing runs in the family, lol.


----------



## btwalter

thanks for this. this is going to help me out big time in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## mike752

First post here!

Alright, so I just built a new PC with a Phenom II 550 and a Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P. I updated the BIOS to F4 and tried unlocking with no luck. After updating the EC Firmware, the computer turned off for five seconds and turned on. The fans began to run, but there was no "beep" from the internal speaker. Then it shut off and wouldn't turn back on. I didn't even make it to POST. I reset the CMOS by removing the battery and tried again, this time with the voltage at 1.425. Same thing. Is there anything else you guys recommend? Like downgrading to BIOS F2C?

EDIT: The CPU is a 0931 stepping.


----------



## maritrunks

I'm trying to unlock my Phenom II 550BE with GA-MA785G-UD3H. 
I enabled ACC and Hybrid mode in EC Firmware, but now my computer does not even boot up, and when it does the fans are at full speed for some reason. Did my computer just die?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maritrunks*


I'm trying to unlock my Phenom II 550BE with GA-MA785G-UD3H. 
I enabled ACC and Hybrid mode in EC Firmware, but now my computer does not even boot up, and when it does the fans are at full speed for some reason. Did my computer just die?


When it does boot try to increase the voltage to your CPU and that may stabilize it. Probably have a partially defective processor. Good luck!


----------



## maritrunks

What's a good voltage to try, and what is the maximum voltage(so that I don't accidentally go over it)


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maritrunks*


What's a good voltage to try, and what is the maximum voltage(so that I don't accidentally go over it)


1.55v is the max AMD recommends. Try 1.5v and see if you can run all 4 cores stably. That will show you that even though 1 or possibly 2 cores are weak you can still run it that way. Then try lowering your voltage 1 setting at a time running Prime95. OCCT, or HyperPi until it becomes unstable. That will give you your baseline voltage for 4 cores. Overclocking is optional at that point.


----------



## Oneshfifty

First Post! Just finished my first budget gaming PC and its a BEAST! While doing some research on processors that i might want for my system I stumbled upon this thread. I'm very glad I did because I bought a super cheap 550 BE and have never looked back. This guide is great and the gigabyte MOBOs seem real easy to unlock the cores with. Saw that some people here were having trouble with the newer f4 and f5 bios, so I didn't upgrade and just unlocked the cores with the F2 bios. I haven't decided if I want or should upgrade to the newer bios in fear that it will prevent me from keeping the cores unlocked.

I haven't had a chance to see how stable they are yet, but I will be run prime95 and I think they'll be just fine. Once I see how stable they are I will start to OC them a bit. Anways thanks for the guide!


----------



## maritrunks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
1.55v is the max AMD recommends. Try 1.5v and see if you can run all 4 cores stably. That will show you that even though 1 or possibly 2 cores are weak you can still run it that way. Then try lowering your voltage 1 setting at a time running Prime95. OCCT, or HyperPi until it becomes unstable. That will give you your baseline voltage for 4 cores. Overclocking is optional at that point.

Thanks for the help, also I haven't check the bios version, but do you think either upgrading or downgrading the bios would help unlock the cores? Also once the cores are unlocked (if I can unlock them) can I disable ACC and hybrid?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maritrunks* 
Thanks for the help, also I haven't check the bios version, but do you think either upgrading or downgrading the bios would help unlock the cores? Also once the cores are unlocked (if I can unlock them) can I disable ACC and hybrid?

Hybrid and ACC is what unlocks the extra cores, with those disabled you will loose the unlocking and revert back to the chips normal number of cores.

And the thing about AMD saying 1.55V, that is in the BIOS and Kernel tech docs for bios makers not to exceed that limit, it has nothing to do with what the CPUs can handle, for example the x2-550be when run at 3.1GHz is rated at a max vcore of 1.425v and a minimum of 1.2v. I know us over clockers don't follow the specs but I've never read anywhere where AMD officially stated 1.55v was OK (unless it was under extreme cooling conditions?).


----------



## PcMad

I can confirm on the gigabyte that ga-ma790x-ud3p F2 bios works with no post issues at all. Updating to newer bios allows for the agesa microcode updates (amd trying to relock cores ?) that randomly caused my pc to not post on cold boot or restarts.

My advice is to keep to the older bios that has no agesa updates as this is what allows the cpu to be unlocked (and reamin unlocked) subject to it not being genuinely faulty with none of the post errors caused by the newer gigabyte bios's.
I hope this is useful information for anyone who has been experiencing same problems as myself.

PcMad


----------



## mike752

Well, I downgraded to BIOS F2C and it still didn't work. I raised my vcore to 1.5v, too. Ah well. Are there any other settings to mess around with?


----------



## Darkblade05

Downgraded to 1.3 today. Exact same results as with the 1.42 bios on my 770-C45.

No matter what I do, enabling ACC causes it to fail POST. I even tried setting EC Firmware to Special, and enabling ACC via AMD's OverDrive tool in Windows, which caused an instantaneous cold boot, and failure to POST.

I've tried adjusting vcore and vcpu-nb voltages, and enabling/disabling Cool'N'Quiet/Spread Spectrum. I'm gonna call it quits for now I guess.


----------



## maritrunks

Well I tried 1.45 VCore, and I tried 1.5Vcore, and even 1.52VCore, it still won't post at all! I even tried putting the Core clock for each core to -4%, and it still won't post! damnit!
I am using the F1 bios btw. I don't know if I should update bios or not.

Or maybe, my chip just won't unlock


----------



## AaronCooper

CPU post's at X4, won't load windows though. What you guys think? Raise the vcore?

I can't atm due to stock cooling, but watercooling setup is almost done.


----------



## mike752

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maritrunks* 
Well I tried 1.45 VCore, and I tried 1.5Vcore, and even 1.52VCore, it still won't post at all! I even tried putting the Core clock for each core to -4%, and it still won't post! damnit!
I am using the F1 bios btw. I don't know if I should update bios or not.

Or maybe, my chip just won't unlock









Try F2C BIOS here. It seems people are having the most luck with it.


----------



## PcMad

I have seen that some are having failed unlocks on the older bios versions, I hate to say it but some of the phenom II 550's are genuinely faulty and thats why they wont unlock no matter what you try.
If thats the case its one great dual core cpu that can be easily overclocked to around 3.8ghz. On a cautionary note would advise not cranking the vcore up to high in order to get it to unlock as i see that doing more permanent harm to the cpu.

PcMad


----------



## H-man

I need some help, the Bipolar Dragon's chip will unlock, but even when windows is set to only use 2 cores it won't boot when ACC and EC firmware are enabled, I have tried the F4, F5, F7 and F8 Bios.
The chip is CACZCAC 0906 BPMW.


----------



## maritrunks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike752* 
Try F2C BIOS here. It seems people are having the most luck with it.

I don't know if I should try it with that bios, I have the GA-MA785G-UD3H motherboard and that bios looks like its for the GA-MA770T-UD3P motherboard.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkblade05* 
Downgraded to 1.3 today. Exact same results as with the 1.42 bios on my 770-C45.

No matter what I do, enabling ACC causes it to fail POST. I even tried setting EC Firmware to Special, and enabling ACC via AMD's OverDrive tool in Windows, which caused an instantaneous cold boot, and failure to POST.

I've tried adjusting vcore and vcpu-nb voltages, and enabling/disabling Cool'N'Quiet/Spread Spectrum. I'm gonna call it quits for now I guess.









Sorry to hear that, all I know is on my 770-C45 with bios 1.3 is if I set Firmware to Special I also have to set ACC to something other than Disabled or it just hangs, other then that I didn't do anything special and already had spectrum disabled.

Oh well I guess we all can't be so lucky, otherwise not even the rich geeks would bother buying the real quads.


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


CPU post's at X4, won't load windows though. What you guys think? Raise the vcore?

I can't atm due to stock cooling, but watercooling setup is almost done.


----------



## PcMad

I have had a look on the gigabyte webiste and would advise trying the F1 bios as the more recent bios's for the board have same agesa updates as for my gigabyte board that caused all my post errors.

I dont advise putting a bios on your motherboard thats for another model. Did that once myself and could not return to normal bios afterwards.
I hope this helps.

PcMad


----------



## mike752

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maritrunks*


I don't know if I should try it with that bios, I have the GA-MA785G-UD3H motherboard and that bios looks like its for the GA-MA770T-UD3P motherboard.


Yeah, you shouln't. I thought you had UD3P, not UD3H. Sorry.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Yea I had no luck unlocking either. Well I could get the board to boot and Windows to start but fail on every stress test, except the AMD one, passed that but ended up with a bunch of corrupt files so Prime95 or bust, live and learn right...

No worries though. Ill take 3.8 on 1.44 volts and 41C load/31Cidle all day/night/most afternoons. Still a good chip for 100.

One thing you may want to check before you give up. If your Motherboard has Load Line Calibration that may or may not help keep it stable especially when youre looking at higher voltages and voltage spikes. Also set ALL voltage and frequencies manually. Literally ALL of them or else the board/Windows/whatever utilities you have in there will start messing with things to make it more "efficient" / green.


----------



## bibeldyboo

Processor: cacyc ac 0931dpmw

Bought a AMD Phenom II 550 BE combo with the Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H mobo. Upgraded from a Intel E2160 which was running at 2.66ghz and Gigabyte P35-DS3L. My PC is used as a HTPC. I was having trouble playing some h.264 1080p movies through XBMC (which has no hardware acceleration). Lots of dropped frames. Installed the new processor, mobo and booted right up. Tried ACC on hybrid, auto, no go. Tried adding some voltage, lowering multiplier, playing with the percentages per core and downgrading my firmware, nothing worked. The computer wouldn't boot, I'd have to reset the CMOS every time.

I then went into overclocking the processor as is, 2 cores on the standard fan/heatsink. Got to about 3.8 stable, voltage at 1.4. Probably could've gotten to 3.9 with a raise in voltage, but 4.0 would crash booting into windows.

All in all, I realized that the machine's function is to play movies without dropped frames, and be on 24hrs a day. I decided to instead, stick to stock multiplier, but undervolt. I'm running stable at 3.1ghz with 1.175v. I'm keeping coolnquiet on since being on 24/7, i'd rather save on energy bills. The files that would skip frames no longer do, and the cpu usage percentage is much lower. I'm idling around 28c, and under load max 45c. Not too bad for the stock cooler I think. Especially with 4 hard drives. This is a great setup for a HTPC, with HDMI out, the ATI 4200 for hardware decoding when it's available, but the CPU power when needed. happy with my purchase


----------



## rnscotch

Just to point out if you can't get the 4 cores to run stable try running it on 3 cores, I have bought two of these chips one has 4 cores running stable and the other has 3 cores.

Once you boot into windows edit the boot.ini if you are on xp or bcdedit if you are on vista/win7 but you can edit either via msconfig. There is an option that is called numproc=XX and there you can change it to 3.

This disables the unstable core on the OS level and not the hardware level, In other words at POST your processor shows up with four cores but in the OS it only shows three and three may not be as good as four BUT it is better than two.


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Hello everyone
I was about to give my phenom II 720 a go at unlocking where I found out that my bios does not have a ec firmware or unleashing option







. At least, where I've looked: on the same page as ACC yes?
I've updated my bios to the latest version (605) as the guide recommended to on my asus M4A79XTD EVO.
any suggestions? should I be looking elsewhere in my bios?

thanks

Iv tried simply having ACC set to auto but nothing happened









Just realised I'm an idiot








and have unlocked my 4th core








but I'm kinda worried about temps because they are now not working (they say my pc is running at -250C







)
although on amd overdrive utility I have 'fan temps', so could these be reliable in any form? (fan 0 shows 43C (when running prime95), fan 1 30C and fan 2 -127







)


----------



## maritrunks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcMad*


I have had a look on the gigabyte webiste and would advise trying the F1 bios as the more recent bios's for the board have same agesa updates as for my gigabyte board that caused all my post errors.

I dont advise putting a bios on your motherboard thats for another model. Did that once myself and could not return to normal bios afterwards.
I hope this helps.

PcMad










I checked the Gigabyte website yesturday and the only have Bios versions F1, F3 and F4 for my mobo. I already had F1 and I couldn't even POST with ACC on and EC Firmware on hybrid, so I thought lets try a different bios. I downloaded and flashed the F3 bios. Now this is interesting, after updating the bios, I enabled ACC and Hybrid in EC Firmware, the first time I could not POST at all, and the second time it posted but this is what it said

"Posting error" 
And it gave me these options
1) Default
2) Load last known good configuration
3) Continue
4) Restart

So I thought hmm, ok lets try continue to see I can get into Windows
I got into windows but CPU-Z still shows only 2 Cores
Then I rebooted and went back into bios and it shows the ACC is automatically disabled and EC Firmware back to normal.

It seems F3 bios will change settings automatically for ACC and EC firmware.


----------



## PcMad

Ok so I see F1 bios doesnt work for unlocking (ok I gave bad info there then), so f3 will let you boot but only 2 cores in cpu z. Sounds bit strange, will go and see what i can find out in order to try and help.

PcMad


----------



## PcMad

Sorry just noticed that bios had reset your acc back to default, so theres something about the cpu it doesnt like or it wouldnt have rest itself. Have you tried putting all your core values in acc to +12, this may help as i know -2 is more energy efficient setting that can also cause problems in posting.

Pc Mad


----------



## Darkblade05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rnscotch*


Once you boot into windows edit the boot.ini if you are on xp or bcdedit if you are on vista/win7 but you can edit either via msconfig. There is an option that is called numproc=XX and there you can change it to 3.

This disables the unstable core on the OS level and not the hardware level, In other words at POST your processor shows up with four cores but in the OS it only shows three and three may not be as good as four BUT it is better than two.


This only applies to those of us that can actually get to Windows to begin with yeah?

I wondered this myself, see if it was possible to unlock just one of the two from a BIOS level.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkblade05*


This only applies to those of us that can actually get to Windows to begin with yeah?

I wondered this myself, see if it was possible to unlock just one of the two from a BIOS level.


Yes, depends on your BIOS I would imagine. My GD70 has an option to mess with the cores themselves once unlocked (needs reboot to BIOS)..

there you can see all 4 cores and lock/unlock them all

the setting was under ACC in my BIOS - called advanced I think, then manual (all cores)


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkblade05*


This only applies to those of us that can actually get to Windows to begin with yeah?

I wondered this myself, see if it was possible to unlock just one of the two from a BIOS level.


Depends on motherboard. Asus and Biostar have a core levelling option. I'm not too sure about other manufacturers.


----------



## sbeast

how do you use core leveling to disable one core?


----------



## Mitsel

Excellent Guide and THanks for information.Anybody who owns a cpu that works fine with unlocked cores and wants to sell it to buy another can pm.


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

It lives!








No errors after 3 hours, long enough?
And i don't think my M4A79XTD EVO is on the motherboard list, so i guess you can add it on now








oh it has bios version 605 (latest)


----------



## maritrunks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcMad*


Sorry just noticed that bios had reset your acc back to default, so theres something about the cpu it doesnt like or it wouldnt have rest itself. Have you tried putting all your core values in acc to +12, this may help as i know -2 is more energy efficient setting that can also cause problems in posting.

Pc Mad


Will try that tonite. It seems the Bios check the CPU and does want to be in hybrid mode, so it automatically changes it back to normal and disables ACC. I guess the F3 bios is a bit smarter than F1. Also, do I leave the other voltages to "normal" when I change voltage maintenance from auto to manual?


----------



## PcMad

I would advise only changing the vcore max amd state is 1.425 so best to keep with that figure. According to OCZ your ram voltage is max 1.9 so best not adjust that, see if that helps. All over voltages would leave as normal.

PcMad


----------



## Zutarano

Well I have the Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P and I am going to try and unlock the cores with the F8 BIOS. I tell you if it works.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr Sprinkles*


It lives!








No errors after 3 hours, long enough?
And i don't think my M4A79XTD EVO is on the motherboard list, so i guess you can add it on now








oh it has bios version 605 (latest)


Thanks!! Added and recognized. You're one of the few who posts both CPU-Z tabs!!


----------



## PcMad

Hi, thought it best i upload screen shot confirming my Phenom II 550 unlock.

PcMad


----------



## kvn1

Hi, I finally managed to get around 3 hours and 42 mitnues of Prime95 without having the rounding error, But I don't really know how I did it, I started Prime95 again on the same setting and it didn't last 1 min.

1 thing I know is, with my new set of RAM I get Test 5 Errors with memtest.
OCZ3G1333LV4GK is the model of RAM I got. I did a RMA on my last set of RAM because I got Memtest Test 8 errors.

My current setting are :

RAM Volt : 1.64v
NB Volt : 1.35v
DDR Setting : 9-9-9-20 2T
Memory Clock x6.66 for 1333Mhz

All other setting to default. Sometime I get Prime95 rounding error and sometime my PC freeze. I almost tried everything.

Do you my RAM is the problem again? Motherboard? CPU?


----------



## everix

I recently tried to unlock the fourth core on my Phenom II X3 720BE. I am using the motherboard: ASRock M3A780GXH. I was able to unlock it but it was defective. Just wanted to let whoever know that this motherboard can unlock the fourth core.


----------



## Swatcat

Hi

I was able to unlock my 550, batch 0922MPMW







, IÂ´ve noticed that there are many successfuly unlock within my batch. My system specs are these:

Phenom 550 BE
Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
2 x 2gb Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 Cas8
Ati Radeon HD 4870
Cooler master TX3 Cooler
PSU Pc Power and Cooling 610W
Cooler Master Elite 335
Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste
2 x Sata II HDD
2 x 120mm Fans (Pull - Push)
1 x 80 mm Fan in lateral

Although IÂ´ve got the four cores, I have some problem with the temperatures. As we all know, cpu core temp sensors dont work in x4 mode, so I used to read temp throught motherboard sensors, in my case, TPMIN1 is CPU, 0 is ambient temp and 2 is chipset temp.

With stock cooler, Bios showed 41Âº for CPU and 41Âº for ambient.

With stock cooler I couldt get windows xp boot, machine shut down, but iÂ´ve booted linux with no problem, recognizing the four cores.

IÂ´ve changed my cooler and i could get xp boot, iÂ´ve run prime95 for 45 minutes with no errors, IÂ´ve played Crysis Warhead, Fear, Fuel and Red Alert 3, no complaints. Bios showed 36Âº for ambient and 36Âº for CPU at idle. Max temps in xp with Hdwcontrol showed 42Âº when playing.

Next day it was hot, really hot, 32Âº C, so every temperature in my system was higher. IÂ´ve run prime again, and computer shutdown after some minutes, after several repetition IÂ´ve determined that when TPMIN Sensor detects temperature reached 50Âº C is when the system shuts down.

IÂ´ve searched throught the BIOS and I couldnÂ´t find any tipe of high temperature safe shutdown, only alerts (i ve configured it for 60Âº C). I have a Thermal Hardware Control, IÂ´ve disabled it with no sucess. Also CnÂ´Q. 
IÂ´ve reverted back to X2, to see the delta between cpu core sensor and TMPIN1, with iÂ´ve determined to be between 8 - 10Âº C (TMPIN1 higher than cpu core sensor) .

IÂ´ve changed several configurations, with lower frecuencies to prevent temperature to reach 50Âº and IÂ´m actually running with -0.05 Vcore (1.3) at 3100 mhz, Ive primed it for 2 hs with no errors. But I know that when summer aproches (I live in Argentina, we are actualy in spring) temperatures will go higher and I dont whan it to shut down every time.

Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## maritrunks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maritrunks*


Will try that tonite. It seems the Bios check the CPU and does want to be in hybrid mode, so it automatically changes it back to normal and disables ACC. I guess the F3 bios is a bit smarter than F1. Also, do I leave the other voltages to "normal" when I change voltage maintenance from auto to manual?


Ok well I tried it out last night, I pushed all cores to +12% and tried to unlock the 2 extra cores, but no luck









I guess my CPU will never unlock


----------



## mike752

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maritrunks* 
Ok well I tried it out last night, I pushed all cores to +12% and tried to unlock the 2 extra cores, but no luck









I guess my CPU will never unlock

Don't feel bad, I'm in the same boat. It's still a good chip, although it would have been cool to unlock it.


----------



## maritrunks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike752* 
Don't feel bad, I'm in the same boat. It's still a good chip, although it would have been cool to unlock it.

What happened on your system when you enabled ACC and Hybrid? Did your system even post? And did you notice your CPU fan at full blast right after restarting?


----------



## mike752

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maritrunks* 
What happened on your system when you enabled ACC and Hybrid? Did your system even post? And did you notice your CPU fan at full blast right after restarting?

After I enabled them, I saved the settings, and the EC Firmware message popped up like it should. The computer turned off for about 3-5 seconds, then turned back on, all fans on full blast (like they should when a computer first boots up). However, there was no "beep" from the internal speaker, and it just turned off and wouldn't turn back on unless I unplugged and replugged the power cord, which would yield the same results. So I reset the CMOS, and now it's back to normal at two cores.


----------



## Hujeros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike752* 
After I enabled them, I saved the settings, and the EC Firmware message popped up like it should. The computer turned off for about 3-5 seconds, then turned back on, all fans on full blast (like they should when a computer first boots up). However, there was no "beep" from the internal speaker, and it just turned off and wouldn't turn back on unless I unplugged and replugged the power cord, which would yield the same results. So I reset the CMOS, and now it's back to normal at two cores.

i am on the same board too.My PC goes the same way as yours.But i have a god OC potential. I run now on 3,8GHz wit 1,3V with my PII X2 545.

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## mike752

As I've been researching many people's unlock stories, I came across this. Apparently, when he unlocked, his HT Link dropped from 2000MHz to 1600MHz. I tried modifying this setting in the BIOS myself to no avail, but it is something you all may want to try. Good luck!

EDIT: He also said you may want to try changing ACC from "AUTO" to "Per Core," and change the values of cores 2 and 3 to "+2."


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike752* 
As I've been researching many people's unlock stories, I came across this. Apparently, when he unlocked, his HT Link dropped from 2000MHz to 1600MHz. I tried modifying this setting in the BIOS myself to no avail, but it is something you all may want to try. Good luck!

EDIT: He also said you may want to try changing ACC from "AUTO" to "Per Core," and change the values of cores 2 and 3 to "+2."

I wrote that page soon after I unlocked my 550 as was still very wet behind the ears, (I either need to update that page it or just take it down), But what I know now is when Firmware is set to Special on that MSI board (with bios 1.3) it drops the HT link multiplier, I've manually raised the HT link so it runs at default speed and it had no ill effect on the unlocked stability. As long as you don't push the HT link speed faster then what the chip is rated for I sort of doubt it has any effect on unlocking.

Good luck!


----------



## mike752

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
I wrote that page soon after I unlocked my 550 as was still very wet behind the ears, (I either need to update that page it or just take it down), But what I know now is when Firmware is set to Special on that MSI board (with bios 1.3) it drops the HT link multiplier, I've manually raised the HT link so it runs at default speed and it had no ill effect on the unlocked stability. As long as you don't push the HT link speed faster then what the chip is rated for I sort of doubt it has any effect on unlocking.

Good luck!

Lol, I guess we live in a small world!







Anyway, do you think changing the values to +2 will do any good? I may try that tonight.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

could anyone try to do a bios mod for the m3a76-cm please!!!!!


----------



## silvercrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 

Thanks!









congratulations!
is there somewhere I can get detailed instructions on how to unlock a Sempron 140? I just bought one with a Asrock 790GMH/128 MB that has the Advanced Clock Calibration you supposedly need, but I am not sure what really has to be changed in the bios.
I tried these adjusments that is
A.C.C : Auto / All core / per core
and I increased cpu voltaj
conseguently : altough bios can see the changes but when the starting windows, computer is reseting.
The chipset in my board is:
North Bridge: AMD 790GX
South Bridge: AMD SB750
Ram : Kingston HyperX 1066 2x1
Bios Version : 1.30
phenom II 550 be and sempron 140 fail
can you write all bios settings for unlocking core
Thanks for any help.


----------



## GameBoy

Unlocked 720 BE and 12 hours stable at 3.2Ghz on my GA-MA770-UD3 Rev 2.0, currently testing 3.3.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=807136



(FF BIOS)


----------



## venksta

Hello everyone








I have AMD PHENOM II X3 710 @ 2,6Ghz
I have a problem...
I unlock the 4th core,clock the CPU at X4 @ 3,38Ghz (with the orig BOX)
Everything is fine,but sometimes when I restart the PC,it runs at X3 @ 3,38ghz.
Then I have to restart and enter the BIOS,(ACC is alredy set to AUTO) exit the bios and restart.... Then it is X4 again ?!
What is the problem?!? How can I make it to run the X4 cores everytime?!
My MB is ASROCK M3A785GMH/128M


----------



## pns9888

i just unlock my phenom II x2 550 b.e

how can i validate that all cores are working...

cpu z shows 4 core



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814217


----------



## H-man

That is Valid. (Running a 710 @ 3.45 stable)
Does anyone have a bios released before the unlocking function was disabled with normal EC firmware?


----------



## saputpoleng

hi guys...

does anyone have a 550BE of batch 0931DPMW, can u review this batch for unlock and OC stable??

i have plan to buy this cpu batch of 0931dpmw

thanks..


----------



## mike752

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saputpoleng* 
hi guys...

does anyone have a 550BE of batch 0931DPMW, can u review this batch for unlock and OC stable??

i have plan to buy this cpu batch of 0931dpmw

thanks..

Can't remember if it was DPMW, but I got a 0931 batch that failed.


----------



## Orio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GameBoy* 
Unlocked 720 BE and 12 hours stable at 3.2Ghz on my GA-MA770-UD3 Rev 2.0, currently testing 3.3.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=807136



(FF BIOS)

Hey, What kind of ACC options did you use when you unlocked urs?
I have the exact same CPU, Motherboard and Im not able to unlock the forth one ( I know it can be defect, unstable so on) . Wont even give me pass POST, BIOS.


----------



## khoas07

I wanna have your babies!

Thank you!


----------



## khoas07

My chipset is showing wrong in the above post.

It should show as: AMD 785G + SB710 Chipset

Ever since I updated my bios to F5, it shows wrong in amd overdrive and, now, cpu-z...


----------



## H-man

That is normal...
You are unlocking cores, and that is considered normal though...
So Define normal.
(If it works don't worry about it, You will just waste time trying to change it)


----------



## Axekick

I was successful in unlocking the fourth core of a AMD Phenom II X3 720 within a Gigabyte MA790GPT-UD3H, for your records.


----------



## ness

i too unlocked my 550be yesterday,and it works just fine,except for the temperatures, which i can't see, and i suspect they are a bit high


----------



## sbeast

i've got a stupid quesiton, how do i find my batch number? ive got a pic of my processor itself, its got about 3 lines of 'stuff' on it

H0Z550WFK2DGI
CA??CYC AC 0924BPMW
9259966F90352

part of each line was blurred out due to my crappy camera,


----------



## H-man

that is the 4th week of 2009.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbeast*


i've got a stupid quesiton, how do i find my batch number? ive got a pic of my processor itself, its got about 3 lines of 'stuff' on it

H0Z550WFK2DGI
CA??CYC AC *0924BPMW*
9259966F90352

part of each line was blurred out due to my crappy camera,


That is what this forum is for. I put your batch in bold.


----------



## khoas07

So I did a 12 stress test through prime95, and all 4 cores are working w/out error AND I was able to finally get the muliplier up to 17.5. I wasn't able to before w/ just the 3 cores, so thats exciting. I haven't done any extensive stress test w/ it that high yet, so I doubt it VERY stable, but with others saying that they had somtimes lost a 100mhz here and there while unlocking the 4th core, I thought that was kinda neat.

Strange thing happens though if I try to use the "auto clock" feature in AMD Overdrive: The screen immediattely freezes and goes a little haywire(sp)

Could this mean that the 4th is not a stable as I thought?


----------



## H-man

AMD overdrive is as useless an armed guard in a 99 cent store.
(IE it is a resource hog and it is buggy)


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


AMD overdrive is as useless an armed guard in a 99 cent store.
(IE it is a resource hog and it is buggy)


I second that BIOs OCing will always be on top for me


----------



## Jaymarkez

Hi there!
I have a 720BE and a MA790GP-UD4H with bios f3a and I have some questions:
I've tried to unlock the 4th core by selecting the ACC to auto and the EC firmware to Hybrid and my computer can't get into windows.
Is this bios capable of unlocking the 4th core?
Should I change the ACC to all core or per core and "play" with the percentages or should I start incrementing the Vcore?
Thx in advance...


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaymarkez*


Hi there!
I have a 720BE and a MA790GP-UD4H with bios f3a and I have some questions:
I've tried to unlock the 4th core by selecting the ACC to auto and the EC firmware to Hybrid and my computer can't get into windows.
Is this bios capable of unlocking the 4th core?
Should I change the ACC to all core or per core and "play" with the percentages or should I start incrementing the Vcore?
Thx in advance...



disable cool and quiet also, try to OC past 3.0 if you haven't already and also up the vcore to 1.35v

if that doesnt work up the vcore by increments


----------



## Jaymarkez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


disable cool and quiet also, try to OC past 3.0 if you haven't already and also up the vcore to 1.35v

if that doesnt work up the vcore by increments


Ok, OC and vcore at 1.35 didn't work, still can't get to windows...
Strange, when I set my vcore to AUTO it reads 1.392v, is it normal???


----------



## Nublord

Legit X4's have 8mb cache right. An unlocked 720 still has 6mb total, does that cause any noticeable performance differences?


----------



## H-man

Look at the AIIx4s


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nublord*


Legit X4's have 8mb cache right. An unlocked 720 still has 6mb total, does that cause any noticeable performance differences?


That actually isn't the case. The 720BE has 6MB L3 cache like all the other Phenom IIs (besides the 800 series which has 4MB). When unlocked it would have exactly the same 6MB L3 cache and 4x512KB L2 cache (adds up to 8MB) as a 900 series Phenom II. A 720BE that isn't unlocked has 6MB L3 and 3x512KB L2 (adds up to 7.5MB). Personally I like to just say it how it is and not add cache amounts together.


----------



## Jaymarkez

Hi again, I've read somewhere that the f3a bios for the MA790GP-UD4H is not a good choice when trying to unlock the 4th core on a 720BE, is this true? should I flash to a previous bios version?


----------



## wiv678

Hi all,

Recently purchased a Athlon II X3 425 (2.7ghz) which I was rather hoping to turn into a quad core. Imagine my surprise that on setting ACC to auto it became a full fat 6mb L3 Phenom quad core. Great! After spending an hour or so messing about with the unlocked cpu I managed to hang the PC by running a cpu bench mark (Sis Soft) and opening Fire Fox at the same time.

After a few days of messing around a few trends have emerged. The PC won't boot up as the Phenom from cold. I have to load into Windows, then restart and even then there is only a 50% chance of it becoming the Phenom. The Phenom will always boot into Windows when unlocked and unless I am doing anything harsh is always stable. I have managed to play half life 2 ep2 for hours on it with no problems and I have also been able to encode hours of video with Media Ecode also. The unlocked Phenom (with stock cooler) will idle at 42 degrees and won't go above 59 under prolonged load. On occasion though, the unlocked Phenom will crash when attempting to encode video and the PC will have to be restarted.

All of the above has been achieved simply by setting the bios to ACC auto without a v.core increase (the stock v.core is 1.25v). I have changed the v. core to 1.35 but it doesn't seem to make any difference in the pattern above. Besides, I am only using the stock AMD cooler and the idle temp (without C n' C, which disables itself for some reason when the multiplier or v.core is modified) with the higher voltage is around 50 degrees. Is there anything I can do to get this cpu to work as a Phenom reliably? I can run the CPU at its default setting as an Athlon X3 oc'd to 3.3ghz stock voltage all day long so am not exactly disappointed that I can't run it as a quad. Here are my specs if it helps:

Athlon II X3 - 425 (OPN: ADX425WFGIBOX)
Asrock A780GM-LE/128 Bios v. 1.20
2gb OCZ ddr2-800
Nvidia 8800gs 384mb
Antac 380w psu

I think I would have been much happier if the damn thing wouldn't unlock at all (so I wouldn't have spent my free time obsessing about beating the problem), or that it would have just unlocked into a vanilla Athlon II X4. Am I chasing a ever receding horizon with the Phenom X 4 dream or sound I give it up and resume my life?

If anybody has any suggestions then they would be gratefully received, also if you need anymore info about specs or setting then just shout.

Regards


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiv678*


Hi all,

I think I would have been much happier if the damn thing wouldn't unlock at all (so I wouldn't have spent my free time obsessing about beating the problem), or that it would have just unlocked into a vanilla Athlon II X4. Am I chasing a ever receding horizon with the Phenom X 4 dream or sound I give it up and resume my life?

If anybody has any suggestions then they would be gratefully received, also if you need anymore info about specs or setting then just shout.

Regards


Part of the problem you may have is due to the instability of the chip when you unlock it.

Did you run prime95 for 8-12 hours?

Thats really the only one that will demolish your CPU and memory to figure out if you have a legit unlock or overclock going on becuase in some circumstances the computer will boot and work if its slightly stable but under load it will cause problems - and eventually you will have to reinstall windows and all your drivers and thats never a fun thing.

So I would try prime95 if you havent. If unstable adjust voltages to try and compensate. If you cant get stable unlocked then just roll back to defaults and work on overclocking the chip ---- again using prime95 to verify stability.

Good luck.


----------



## aeroreg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firefox1337*


Hey guys i just go my system today just like to make a post because i didn't the mobo im using on the list and i had successful unlock.

Specs
MB: M4A785TD-V EVO
Bios Version: 410
Cpu: Phenom II 550 BE
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

Unlocked all cores but one of the cores is for sure defective and wouldn't boot into windows soo leaves me with 3 cores at 3.1Ghz Stable STOCK COOLING.

PROOF:


















Hey Firefox1337, I also bought a Phenom II x2 550 BE. My computer also won't boot into windows when I unlock to 4 cores. How did you make it unlock to just 3? Did you tweak the settings under hybrid ACC? Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## H-man




----------



## Aiemond

Hey, quick question, I got a 550 BE and was able to unlock, but temps are too high on my stock cooler in prime95 to be able to do any long term stability tests. Can I post my SS of cpuz now or should I wait until I can find a better heatsink?


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiemond* 
Hey, quick question, I got a 550 BE and was able to unlock, but temps are too high on my stock cooler in prime95 to be able to do any long term stability tests. Can I post my SS of cpuz now or should I wait until I can find a better heatsink?

Stock cooler for the 550 is not good enough for 4 cores. Youll have to get something aftermarket. This one of the few times fire not good.

I have a Zalman 9500. Works well, got it $15 off with a combo deal (pretty much sealed the deal), usually they are a bit more pricy but seem to work pretty well. Depends on how much you want to spend. This is my first build so the only product Im familiar with.

Just as an example, my 550 (no stable unlock...yet) is @3.8ghz, Northbridge is at 2.6ghz Im running at I think 1.46 volts (not at home so sorry I dont have exact figure but thats about right) Idle 30C load 41C. Definately well under limits so it gets the job done. Silent compared to my 5770s when they get over 60%









Anyone else have any feedback on a proper cooler?









On a side note I would reccomend leaving @ stock until you get a better cooling solution. Not only interms of heat but if theres any instability youll start writing corrupt files and have to reinstall windows and all your drivers which is easy but a huge inconveinence. Happened to me in the first few weeks I had mine. Passed ATI test, ran everything good, then KAPOW Windows turned on me, ran with constant errors and had to cleanify.

Good luck!


----------



## Aiemond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 
Stock cooler for the 550 is not good enough for 4 cores. Youll have to get something aftermarket. This one of the few times fire not good.

I have a Zalman 9500. Works well, got it $15 off with a combo deal (pretty much sealed the deal), usually they are a bit more pricy but seem to work pretty well. Depends on how much you want to spend. This is my first build so the only product Im familiar with.

Just as an example, my 550 (no stable unlock...yet) is @3.8ghz, Northbridge is at 2.6ghz Im running at I think 1.46 volts (not at home so sorry I dont have exact figure but thats about right) Idle 30C load 41C. Definately well under limits so it gets the job done. Silent compared to my 5770s when they get over 60%









Anyone else have any feedback on a proper cooler?









On a side note I would reccomend leaving @ stock until you get a better cooling solution. Not only interms of heat but if theres any instability youll start writing corrupt files and have to reinstall windows and all your drivers which is easy but a huge inconveinence. Happened to me in the first few weeks I had mine. Passed ATI test, ran everything good, then KAPOW Windows turned on me, ran with constant errors and had to cleanify.

Good luck!


Ya, I only let it get to 55, then I stopped the test. I am not going to run it with all cores unlocked by any means until I have the heatsink to let it go through 13+ hours in prime. As for standard overclocking the stock cooler is fine for normal voltage, I get 49-50 C in prime (idle is 35-37 atm). But, I am waiting to really work on overclocking till I get the new heatsink. So it is sitting at stock and will be for a bit.


----------



## Bkobe7

Hello, new Phenom II owner here. Also, new board to add to the list...CPU-Z attached. I've successfully unlocked the 2 dormant cores and am currently stuck at trying to get my system stable at 3.4Ghz.

Current settings:
- Processor Frequency Multiplier: [x 17.0]
- CPU/NB Frequency: [Auto]
- CPU Over Voltage: [1.3750]
- VDDNB Over Voltage: [1.175V]
- CPU VDD Voltage: [Auto]
- LoadLine Calibration: [Auto]
- All options in 'Hyper Transport Configuration' and 'Chipset Voltage' left on [Auto]

CPU-Z readings:
- Core Voltage bouncing between 1.296V and 1.360V during Prime95 blend test (Is this Vdroop??)
- Bus Speed: 200.9
- HT Link: 2008.9Mhz (Reported by CPU-Z)
- NB Frequency: 2008.9Mhz (Reported by CPU-Z)

Asus Probe II readings:
- CPU: 46C during Prime95 blend test
- MB: 40C during Prime95 blend test

See here for how my BIOS is laid out.

Prime95 blend test lasted ~2 hours before rebooting. All I did was come back after 2 hours and move my wireless mouse causing it to wake from sleep mode and my system to reboot. In previous tests using the same settings, I would be able to trigger a BSOD/reboot just by starting a particular youtube video during the 2nd test of Prime95 small FFT (10k?).

I tried increase CPU/NB Frequency to [x 11] (2200Mhz) and using a VDDNB Over Voltage setting of 1.25V but that caused a BSOD after just 1 hour so I decided to go back to working with [Auto] for CPU/NB Frequency and VDDNB Over Voltage.

How do you explain the symptoms aforementioned? What should I try next?


----------



## biaxident

i just unlocked the other 2 cores with an asus M4N82 Deluxe


----------



## Dick Bush

Hello all, i've been trying to unlock my 550 with a M4A785TD-V EVO. In bios changed only ACC --> auto and enabled unleashing mode. Saved and exited, then my PC shuts down for a few seconds and tries to start up once again. It just tries for a few secs and shuts down right away.. Cool & quiet or +2 per core (2&3) doesn't affect in any way.

MB: M4A785TD-V EVO
Bios Version: 410
Cpu: Phenom II 550 BE 0929DPMW
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

In a case like this, what should i try next, if anything? I'm wondering, could it be my unorthodox mobo power plug, because it's like this?







All help appreciated!









_Edit:_ Latest bios didn't work either.. Thanks anyway!


----------



## biaxident

try to use the latest bios, well that worked for me







good luck


----------



## teepean

I noticed that A790GMH/128M has several bios updates, the latest being 1.50. Has anyone tried if unlocking works with the newer bioses? I have the board with bios 1.20 and my 550BE has been running stable with all four core enabled for several months now.


----------



## Stylez777

Hi guys new Phenom II x2 550be owner and new to the forums.

Was toying around with unlocking the 4 cores and believe I have done so but with a little issue was wondering if someone could help with.

MB:Asus M4A79XTD EVO 
Bios: 0605 (latest Bios)
cpu: Phenom II x2 550be
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

BIOS setting:
ACC enabled
Unleashing enabled
Vcore = 1.4v
Vcpu/nb= 1.25v
NB voltage=1.26v

Windows loads up every time and I have not gotten any BSOD's but when I run prime95 right away I get an "illegal sumout" error on worker #4 and it stops working. The other 3 workers continue to work. I'm really not sure what this means (does it me the 4th core won't work stable?) and what to do about it? I got this error when I had the Vcore set to 1.35v also then upped it to 1.4v same thing. Do i leave the NB volatge at auto in the bios and only try to up Vcpu-nb?

I've attached some screenshots if anyone could give some suggetions/explinations that would be a huge help.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Thanks for the very useful guide! I've always wanted to switch to AMD and once I do I'm sure this guide will come in handy some day. REP+


----------



## Bkobe7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stylez777* 
Hi guys new Phenom II x2 550be owner and new to the forums.

Was toying around with unlocking the 4 cores and believe I have done so but with a little issue was wondering if someone could help with.

MB:Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Bios: 0605 (latest Bios)
cpu: Phenom II x2 550be
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

BIOS setting:
ACC enabled
Unleashing enabled
Vcore = 1.4v
Vcpu/nb= 1.25v
NB voltage=1.26v

Windows loads up every time and I have not gotten any BSOD's but when I run prime95 right away I get an "illegal sumout" error on worker #4 and it stops working. The other 3 workers continue to work. I'm really not sure what this means (does it me the 4th core won't work stable?) and what to do about it? I got this error when I had the Vcore set to 1.35v also then upped it to 1.4v same thing. Do i leave the NB volatge at auto in the bios and only try to up Vcpu-nb?

I've attached some screenshots if anyone could give some suggetions/explinations that would be a huge help.

Perhaps your 4th core really is defective. Return all voltages to Auto and try unlocking just CPU0,1,2 in the BIOS for a tri-core.


----------



## Bkobe7

Was able to experiment with individual core multipliers with AMD Overdrive and found I could get core 0 and 1 to 3.4Ghz stable while keeping core 2 and 3 at 3.3Ghz.

NB won't go any higher than stock even with 1.25V. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jest

Can anyone help me out on what might have gone wrong here? I have 720BE and Gigabyte UD4P. I enabled ACC and set EC Firmware to hybrid. it was the F5 bios. After save/exit my pc doesn't turn on. If I flip the switch on the psu off and on, then hit the main power it'll power up for about 6 seconds then turn off again. Anyone have any ideas?

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Symon123

HEllo all , Trying to get a little help here as i am new to this whole onlocking/overclocking thing! I have the 550be- msi 790-fx-gd70 board. I have upgraded the bios to 170, set unlock coores to enebled , acc to suto , all coors , per core . I have even messed with voltages to some degree, well till it wouldn't post










Just wondering if anyone out there has a similiar board and could give me some ideas as to what to try next! I do however relize i may just have to be happy with my dual core over clocked , i have it to 3.6 now on default power , nice and stable !

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## H-man

Failed unlock


----------



## onoz

Hey! Thanks for your post OP! I've tried to unlock my 720 with no success, but i didn't know until i read this post that upping the voltage could increase my chances!!! I'll try it and let ya'll know if it works =)

Edit: Will Intel Burn Test be good enough to test my unlocked core or do I really have to use prime95 and those other ones?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

up the NB volts as well slightly


----------



## WHTrunner

Successful unlock!

Mobo: Asus M4A78-E
BIOS: 1601
CPU: Phenom II X2 550

Got it on my first try. My PC booted up just fine, and I checked all my monitors and everything looked good at stock speeds. I ran Prime-95 for 7 hours (while I slept) with no hangs, crashes, or heat problems.


----------



## raxen

Sorry if these replies seem brief. I've been really busy lately and haven't had a chance to update this guide much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bkobe7* 
Hello, new Phenom II owner here. Also, new board to add to the list...CPU-Z attached. I've successfully unlocked the 2 dormant cores and am currently stuck at trying to get my system stable at 3.4Ghz.

Current settings:
- Processor Frequency Multiplier: [x 17.0]
- CPU/NB Frequency: [Auto]
- CPU Over Voltage: [1.3750]
- VDDNB Over Voltage: [1.175V]
- CPU VDD Voltage: [Auto]
- LoadLine Calibration: [Auto]
- All options in 'Hyper Transport Configuration' and 'Chipset Voltage' left on [Auto]

CPU-Z readings:
- Core Voltage bouncing between 1.296V and 1.360V during Prime95 blend test (Is this Vdroop??)
- Bus Speed: 200.9
- HT Link: 2008.9Mhz (Reported by CPU-Z)
- NB Frequency: 2008.9Mhz (Reported by CPU-Z)

Prime95 blend test lasted ~2 hours before rebooting. All I did was come back after 2 hours and move my wireless mouse causing it to wake from sleep mode and my system to reboot. In previous tests using the same settings, I would be able to trigger a BSOD/reboot just by starting a particular youtube video during the 2nd test of Prime95 small FFT (10k?).

I tried increase CPU/NB Frequency to [x 11] (2200Mhz) and using a VDDNB Over Voltage setting of 1.25V but that caused a BSOD after just 1 hour so I decided to go back to working with [Auto] for CPU/NB Frequency and VDDNB Over Voltage.

How do you explain the symptoms aforementioned? What should I try next?

Like any good science experiment, change only one variable at a time. Here's how I would proceed:
1. Stability test system at stock settings.
2. Test system with cores unlocked at stock frequencies.
3. Test system with multiplier increased. Increase multiplier by half step, test, and increase voltage by one step if fails. Rinse and repeat. I know this is tedious.
4. Test system with cpu-nb multiplier increased (Depending on your chip, it may not overclock well. Remember they are dual-cores for a reason. Either the core was defective, or the cache was. In your case, very well may have been cache defective.
5. Test system with CPU AND CPU-NB multiplier increased.

That Vdroop isn't looking very good. Then again, you can't rely on software. 100% sure check is with a multimeter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dick Bush* 
Hello all, i've been trying to unlock my 550 with a M4A785TD-V EVO. In bios changed only ACC --> auto and enabled unleashing mode. Saved and exited, then my PC shuts down for a few seconds and tries to start up once again. It just tries for a few secs and shuts down right away.. Cool & quiet or +2 per core (2&3) doesn't affect in any way.

MB: M4A785TD-V EVO
Bios Version: 410
Cpu: Phenom II 550 BE 0929DPMW
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

In a case like this, what should i try next, if anything? I'm wondering, could it be my unorthodox mobo power plug, because it's like this?







All help appreciated!









_Edit:_ Latest bios didn't work either.. Thanks anyway!


How old is your power supply???? 24pin ATX power plugs have been standard since 5 years ago??? You're definitely due for a new one. Pick one up with so many black friday deals going on. You can't go wrong with Corsair PSUs. I honestly don't think your mobo is getting all the power it needs from that old PSU you're using.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Symon123* 
HEllo all , Trying to get a little help here as i am new to this whole onlocking/overclocking thing! I have the 550be- msi 790-fx-gd70 board. I have upgraded the bios to 170, set unlock coores to enebled , acc to suto , all coors , per core . I have even messed with voltages to some degree, well till it wouldn't post









Just wondering if anyone out there has a similiar board and could give me some ideas as to what to try next! I do however relize i may just have to be happy with my dual core over clocked , i have it to 3.6 now on default power , nice and stable !

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!

Unlocking is really simple. You're pretty much tried all you can try. As a last attempt you can try to downgrade your bios to 1.52 and see what happens. Download link is in OP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stylez777* 
Hi guys new Phenom II x2 550be owner and new to the forums.

Was toying around with unlocking the 4 cores and believe I have done so but with a little issue was wondering if someone could help with.

MB:Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Bios: 0605 (latest Bios)
cpu: Phenom II x2 550be
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

BIOS setting:
ACC enabled
Unleashing enabled
Vcore = 1.4v
Vcpu/nb= 1.25v
NB voltage=1.26v

Windows loads up every time and I have not gotten any BSOD's but when I run prime95 right away I get an "illegal sumout" error on worker #4 and it stops working. The other 3 workers continue to work. I'm really not sure what this means (does it me the 4th core won't work stable?) and what to do about it? I got this error when I had the Vcore set to 1.35v also then upped it to 1.4v same thing. Do i leave the NB volatge at auto in the bios and only try to up Vcpu-nb?

I've attached some screenshots if anyone could give some suggetions/explinations that would be a huge help.

Sorry, but it looks like your 4th core is toast. Is there a core-levelling option in BIOS? Disable core 3 and run stability test again. You still win an extra core.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bkobe7* 
Was able to experiment with individual core multipliers with AMD Overdrive and found I could get core 0 and 1 to 3.4Ghz stable while keeping core 2 and 3 at 3.3Ghz.

NB won't go any higher than stock even with 1.25V. Any suggestions?

See first reply as to why. You can try up to 1.35v for CPU-NB, but it is up to you whether you want to add more heat/stress to your chip.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onoz* 
Hey! Thanks for your post OP! I've tried to unlock my 720 with no success, but i didn't know until i read this post that upping the voltage could increase my chances!!! I'll try it and let ya'll know if it works =)

Edit: Will Intel Burn Test be good enough to test my unlocked core or do I really have to use prime95 and those other ones?

I don't like using IBT because I honestly don't believe it stresses the cpu-nb very much. IBT is useful as a quick check before you start your 8hr Prime95 run though. Set IBT for max memory/20 passes to check for initial stability. If you're unstable, it will crash pretty quickly. From personal experience, if IBT doesn't crash your computer, Prime95 will do it, so don't rely on IBT alone.


----------



## Symon123

well messing around with things i was able to get it to boot on into windows with what i thought was going to be x3 cores!! But to no avail , although it renamed the chip to the rana it only showed 2 cores! You know i think i will just be happy i got a heck of a dual core chip here,i mean that's what i bought in the 1st place... Played halo 2 for 4 hours last night at 3.7 ghz no issues , my old p4 would have chocked LOL !

for the record i have tried the 1.53 bios also with no joy!

Thanks agiain for youe help !!!


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Symon123* 
well messing around with things i was able to get it to boot on into windows with what i thought was going to be x3 cores!! But to no avail , although it renamed the chip to the rana it only showed 2 cores! You know i think i will just be happy i got a heck of a dual core chip here,i mean that's what i bought in the 1st place... Played halo 2 for 4 hours last night at 3.7 ghz no issues , my old p4 would have chocked LOL !

for the record i have tried the 1.53 bios also with no joy!

Thanks agiain for youe help !!!

Go into msconfig and under the boot tab click advanced. Make sure you "uncheck" number of processors.


----------



## onoz

Thanks Raxen. I wouldn't really mind keeping it on overnight for just 8 hours. It's just that I've read so many different recommendations for how long it should be kept running... Some people say 4 is enough, and others say 24 hours to be safe. I just want a test that will show that my system will be stable in the least amount of time possible (if that makes sense).

Thanks!


----------



## raxen

Ideally you want Prime95 to run through all your FFT lengths. Actually, I think 8hr will not be enough. IIRC it took my processor 10hrs to complete 4096k and loop back to 1024k again. Therefore, to be safe, run for 12hrs if you're going to do 8hr already.


----------



## adad22

Hey guys.
I unlocked my 550be and boot into windows fine at 1.33vcore.
However I am on stock cooling, i ran the prime95 test for 15min and decided to shut it down cause I cant keep tabs on the heat output








Ill post hwmonitor results in the morning if you guys know how tmpin temps correlate (if they do at all).

SHould i be fine at 1.33vcore running 4cores at stock?

thanks so much ahead of time,


----------



## Symon123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Go into msconfig and under the boot tab click advanced. Make sure you "uncheck" number of processors.

Well i'll be damed! got the 3rd core! Thanks Raxen, going to work on the 4th may have to do some voltage bumping! Cpuid and everest see them just fine WOOT!


----------



## Alchemika

Hi to all and thanks for the valuable info-
However Im not having any luck unlocking cores with the MA-785GPM-UDH2, I have tried all BIOS versions F1, F3, F4 and the Beta F5- everytime I enable the EC to hybrid+ ACC I get the Udating EC Firmware Message- reboots then no BIOS post at all, have to clear/reset CMOS each time. How important is the voltage increase? Can some1 with this chipset/mobo let me know how far they pushed the Vcore/Vcpu-nb. Also is there any other BIOS setting that could stop the unlocking process?
I noticed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nubster*


Just for the record, I unlocked mine with the mobo below. I am at work right now but when I get home I'll throw up a couple screen shots for proof.


Has the same system almost and had no issues- is there a cutoff date where the Phenom 550BE's where changed? 
Also with the F1(default) BIOS I get Callisto as code name, the F3,F4,F5 all see it as a Deneb.
















Any help would be appreciated , thanks


----------



## blacklion

Hi, guys.

Unlocked my 720 to X4 20:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853463

However, the above link shows as "rejected". Can anyone explain why?

Thanks.
Best regards,
G.

PS: The FPO is 0927BPBW .....


----------



## Symon123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Hi, guys.

Unlocked my 720 to X4 20:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853463

However, the above link shows as "rejected". Can anyone explain why?

Thanks.
Best regards,
G.

PS: The FPO is 0927BPBW .....


Prime 95 is a program ment to run everything at the max , not a real fan of it myself! Do what you do on your pc , ie video editing , gaming whatever for a few hours. It worked fime for me! besideds i can run everest stress tests for hours and everything is good


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Symon123*


Prime 95 is a program ment to run everything at the max , not a real fan of it myself! Do what you do on your pc , ie video editing , gaming whatever for a few hours. It worked fime for me! besideds i can run everest stress tests for hours and everything is good


I ran Prime for 2 nights ..... almost 8 hours each time. Stable, no errors and 47 Celsius max. The only thing is 47 seems a little high ...... the flow in the case is not enough i think, but that i will resolve later on. For now will run only at 3Ghz.
Let me tell you something: i observe that Everest didn't stress as much as Prime. I do not know why ....... but in everest the temp was max 46 and in prime reached 48 at one point. I do not know why, but that's why i test with Prime every time. And ofc i have tested with a game (Crisys) for few hours. But games tend to not use CPU as much as any testing application.
Ty.
G.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


I ran Prime for 2 nights ..... almost 8 hours each time. Stable, no errors and 47 Celsius max. The only thing is 47 seems a little high ...... the flow in the case is not enough i think, but that i will resolve later on. For now will run only at 3Ghz.
Let me tell you something: i observe that Everest didn't stress as much as Prime. I do not know why ....... but in everest the temp was max 46 and in prime reached 48 at one point. I do not know why, but that's why i test with Prime every time. And ofc i have tested with a game (Crisys) for few hours. But games tend to not use CPU as much as any testing application.
Ty.
G.


Youre in perfect shape. 47 is acceptable. How often does your cpu run a 100% for several hours? I would suspect youre around 32 idle and 36 to 42 when you start doing stuff? 60-65 is the absolute max on the phenomII's (if youre nutzo about your OC and looking for a reason to get a new CPU like lighting it on fire) 55 is usually the threshold to be looking for. So less than 50 is in the clear.


----------



## Enfluenza

can i load bios from the bios flasher included on my motherboard driver CD?


----------



## Bkobe7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Like any good science experiment, change only one variable at a time. Here's how I would proceed:
1. Stability test system at stock settings.
2. Test system with cores unlocked at stock frequencies.
3. Test system with multiplier increased. Increase multiplier by half step, test, and increase voltage by one step if fails. Rinse and repeat. I know this is tedious.
4. Test system with cpu-nb multiplier increased (Depending on your chip, it may not overclock well. Remember they are dual-cores for a reason. Either the core was defective, or the cache was. In your case, very well may have been cache defective.
5. Test system with CPU AND CPU-NB multiplier increased.

That Vdroop isn't looking very good. Then again, you can't rely on software. 100% sure check is with a multimeter.

Thanks for the reply but trust me, I've done the grunt work. Here's the gist of my log:

Unlocked successfully to X4 B50
3.1Ghz @ Auto voltage: success - prime small fft 9.5 hours (no errors)
3.2Ghz @ Auto voltage: success - no stability test, continued to push higher
3.3Ghz @ Auto voltage: success - prime blend 11 hours (no errors)
3.4Ghz @ Auto voltage: failed - prime blend 2 hours (BSOD)
3.4Ghz @ 1.35V and 1.375V(CPU): failed - prime blend 2 hours (BSOD)
3.4Ghz @ 1.375V(CPU) & 1.25V(CPU/NB): failed - prime blend 1 hour (BSOD)
3.4Ghz(CPU0,1) & 3.3Ghz(CPU2,3) @ Auto voltage: success - prime blend 14 hours (no errors). Load temp: 48C

Even at 1.375V, I'm getting a pretty large Vdroop with CPU-Z reading 1.312V during prime blend and fluctuations in the range of 1.296-1.360V. This might be the reason for instability. Is this my motherboard's fault or PSU?

I'm thinking about enabling 'LoadLine Calibration' to minimize vdroop since I'm not up in the 1.4-1.5V range but I'm still not sure if that's a wise thing to do. Not sure what it does on Auto. After that, perhaps I'll try 1.4V(CPU) and then 1.3V(CPU/NB) as suggested.

Good plan or am I missing something? Would I be better off reverting back to dual core and going for ~3.6Ghz?


----------



## Benjie

I just bought a 550 and tried unlocking it using the steps recommended given that my board was used as a ref. in this thread before and someone has unlock his 720 using it...
i went with the steps, but it didnt boot in my windows 7.. now i loaded the fail safe defaults and windows started... PHEW thanks god...


----------



## Benjie

I am having some problems as my OCZ are read as 800 mhz when i raise the multiplier to make it 1066 the windows doesnt boot...
Edit : Voltage is set to normal... what should I do I am afraid of frying my pc just bought yday -.- probably shouldnt have messed with this stuff
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-362-_-Product


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benjie* 
I am having some problems as my OCZ are read as 800 mhz when i raise the multiplier to make it 1066 the windows doesnt boot...
Edit : Voltage is set to normal... what should I do I am afraid of frying my pc just bought yday -.- probably shouldnt have messed with this stuff
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-362-_-Product

Increase your memory to 1066, set its voltage to 2.1 and manually set the timings to 5-6-6-18. That should get them running...


----------



## Benjie

I already did increase V to 2.1 and multiplier to 5.3, how could i change my timings.... its running at 5-7-7-20 as indicated by CPUz


----------



## Gen

Well, timings should have been ok... In the bios, you want to look for CL and set it to 5, RCD to 6, RP to 6 and RAS to 18. There should be a place to manual set memory timings depending on the board.

See if this helps as these are the rated timings though the 5-7-7-20 should have been ok.


----------



## Benjie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Well, timings should have been ok... In the bios, you want to look for CL and set it to 5, RCD to 6, RP to 6 and RAS to 18. There should be a place to manual set memory timings depending on the board.

See if this helps as these are the rated timings though the 5-7-7-20 should have been ok.

Its working perfectly now thanks to you







+ rep


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


Youre in perfect shape. 47 is acceptable. How often does your cpu run a 100% for several hours? I would suspect youre around 32 idle and 36 to 42 when you start doing stuff? 60-65 is the absolute max on the phenomII's (if youre nutzo about your OC and looking for a reason to get a new CPU like lighting it on fire) 55 is usually the threshold to be looking for. So less than 50 is in the clear.


Indeed, in a hardcore game the temps are between 38 and 42.







And that's more than enough for me.

I'm thinking to overclock some more later on and i will have to boost up the vcore ..... and i might just get to 55 very soon.

Looooool ....... did anyone remember Prescott?!??!?!? The temps were like crazy with that piece


----------



## onoz

I wasn't able to unlock my 4th core and keep it stable. I upped the Vcore and Vcpu-nb incrementally and was finally able to boot into windows when I got to your MAX recommended voltages!!! My Vcore was 1.4 and Vcpu-nb was 1.35 and it still wasn't stable!!! I ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes and blue screened. Every time I restarted my computer, it booted into windows just fine. It only happened when I ran Prime95.

So, I concluded I got one of the un-unlockables. I'm using the GA-MA790X-UD4 with F6 BIOS. Does that matter at all? Probably not, because your list shows someone being able to do it with F3.

Also, I'm only using the stock HSF so I'm afraid to up the voltages any higher than what you already recommended. Thanks anyway for your unlocking guide.

PS It was kind of exciting when I finally got to see windows with 4 cores!! Too bad it wasn't meant to be... haha


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onoz* 
I wasn't able to unlock my 4th core and keep it stable. I upped the Vcore and Vcpu-nb incrementally and was finally able to boot into windows when I got to your MAX recommended voltages!!! My Vcore was 1.4 and Vcpu-nb was 1.35 and it still wasn't stable!!! I ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes and blue screened. Every time I restarted my computer, it booted into windows just fine. It only happened when I ran Prime95.

So, I concluded I got one of the unlockables. I'm using the GA-MA790X-UD4 with F6 BIOS. Does that matter at all? Probably not, because your list shows someone being able to do it with F3.

Also, I'm only using the stock HSF so I'm afraid to up the voltages any higher than what you already recommended. Thanks anyway for your unlocking guide.

PS It was kind of exciting when I finally got to see windows with 4 cores!! Too bad it wasn't meant to be... haha

Hi, you can give VCore more than 1.4 (even with staock cooling) ........ i would go max 1.45. Also try to play with ACC values. Try -2 , +2 , -4 , +4 , etc. Also you can try update the bios. For my mobo GB updated the agesa code so now i can select for a 550 for instance what enabled cores (2 or 3) to be active. So i guess not only that they (GB) will not lose this feature, but they will improve it.
Good luck.


----------



## tacoman

I have *successfully unlocked* the two extra cores of my AMD Phenom II X2 550BE with the *MSI 785GTM-E45 Motherboard* with the Official V8.0 Bios (currently the only version available as of 12/3/09).







Thanks for this helpful thread, i found the information useful.

*EC Firmware*: changed to *Special*
*Automatic Clock Calibration*: set to *Auto*

No other changes or adjustments needed. The *AMD Phenom II X2 550BE* is running at the stock speed of 3.1 (but with all four cores available instead of just 2). Passed my preliminary stress testing with wPrime. Important thing is that this is another motherboard to add to the list. Screenshot attached as requested.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tacoman* 
I have *successfully unlocked* the two extra cores of my AMD Phenom II X2 550BE with the *MSI 785GTM-E45 Motherboard* with the Official V8.0 Bios (currently the only version available as of 12/3/09).







Thanks for this helpful thread, i found the information useful.

*EC Firmware*: changed to *Special*
*Automatic Clock Calibration*: set to *Auto*

No other changes or adjustments needed. The *AMD Phenom II X2 550BE* is running at the stock speed of 3.1 (but with all four cores available instead of just 2). Passed my preliminary stress testing with wPrime. Important thing is that this is another motherboard to add to the list. Screenshot attached as requested.

Congratulations !!! The most important thing is that it's unlocked at stock VCore ....... this means you have plenty of room for overclocking.








G.
PS: What's the FPO of you CPU?


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tacoman*


I have *successfully unlocked* the two extra cores of my AMD Phenom II X2 550BE with the *MSI 785GTM-E45 Motherboard* with the Official V8.0 Bios (currently the only version available as of 12/3/09).







Thanks for this helpful thread, i found the information useful.

*EC Firmware*: changed to *Special*
*Automatic Clock Calibration*: set to *Auto*

No other changes or adjustments needed. The *AMD Phenom II X2 550BE* is running at the stock speed of 3.1 (but with all four cores available instead of just 2). Passed my preliminary stress testing with wPrime. Important thing is that this is another motherboard to add to the list. Screenshot attached as requested.


Congrats!! Glad you found the guide useful. Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


I wasn't able to unlock my 4th core and keep it stable. I upped the Vcore and Vcpu-nb incrementally and was finally able to boot into windows when I got to your MAX recommended voltages!!! My Vcore was 1.4 and Vcpu-nb was 1.35 and it still wasn't stable!!! I ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes and blue screened. Every time I restarted my computer, it booted into windows just fine. It only happened when I ran Prime95.

So, I concluded I got one of the unlockables. I'm using the GA-MA790X-UD4 with F6 BIOS. Does that matter at all? Probably not, because your list shows someone being able to do it with F3.

Also, I'm only using the stock HSF so I'm afraid to up the voltages any higher than what you already recommended. Thanks anyway for your unlocking guide.

PS It was kind of exciting when I finally got to see windows with 4 cores!! Too bad it wasn't meant to be... haha


Are you sure that instabilities are due to unlocking? Have you tried running the same stability tests as a locked cpu (2 cores)?


----------



## tacoman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Congratulations !!! The most important thing is that it's unlocked at stock VCore ....... this means you have plenty of room for overclocking.








G.
PS: What's the FPO of you CPU?


Is the FPO located on the box anywhere? all i see is the Serial Number. If its only on the processor then i will have to post it up later. I didn't look before putting it together because i picked up the motherboard processor combo for $120 at my local Fry's electronics as an upgrade for one of my secondary computers just as a cheap mobo/processor/graphics upgrade. Wasn't aware of the unlocking potential until after i got it all put together. Its still got the stock cooler on it (hence no overclocking of it yet) but i have an extra aftermarket CoolerMaster cpu cooler laying around somewhere from a focus group i did so i will slap that on. When i put it on ill check the FPO number on the processor and report back.


----------



## un4rmed

I just stumbled across this thread after trying a long time ago. I just updated my bios and it's now booting as an x4! This is great news since I was about to buy a quad core. No need now lol. I just started to stress test it with prime 95. I'll leave it on for a day, and if all goes well, I'll start overclocking. Wish me luck!


----------



## onoz

Thanks for your posts blacklion and raxen.

I'm pretty sure it has to do with the 4th core because I don't get blue screens regularly... I'll try to up it to 1.45 like you say (blacklion).

I'll let ya'll know how it goes!

PS I just noticed I said "So, I concluded I got one of the unlockables".... of course I meant I got an un-unlockable... hahaha.. I'm glad you guys understood what I meant


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


Thanks for your posts blacklion and raxen.

I'm pretty sure it has to do with the 4th core because I don't get blue screens regularly... I'll try to up it to 1.45 like you say (blacklion).

I'll let ya'll know how it goes!

PS I just noticed I said "So, I concluded I got one of the unlockables".... of course I meant I got an un-unlockable... hahaha.. I'm glad you guys understood what I meant


















Good luck mate.


----------



## welshmouse

just in case anyone is interested, i was able to unlock my 550BE on a GA-790X-UD4P gigabyte board. also have it OCd to 3.4Ghz.

i know this board has been successful before, but i just wanted to share.


----------



## H-man

What is your Vdroop?


----------



## marko93ds

And please put a download page for bios...


----------



## Zeifer

This post needs to be updated and changed...

Athlon II X3 CPUs DO apply, as I've unlocked mine to an X4 ("AMD Phenom II X4 B35").

Also, the 7750 BEs unlocking to Phenom I's with 3 or 4 cores were the first unlockers, not the 720 BEs.


----------



## QLDguy1

I have had my AMD Phenom II x 3 730 for some time now and love it. THe 4th core is stable and unlocked and running happily at 3.6ghz.

THe problem is that when i put the PC into sleep and then try to wake it up, it doesnt, the HDD's just make some noise then the PC restarts, this just continues

If i go into the Bios and choose normal firmware and with acc off, the PC wakes up from sleep fine but only 3 cores

WHats going on?

Does anyone else with my same gigabyte MB 790x-UD4P have the same issue?


----------



## derekb

I just unlocked 2 cores on a GA-MA790XT-UD4P board, with Bios revision F5.










Edit: I also updated the bios to Rev F7, and successfully unlocked it too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=872277


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


This post needs to be updated and changed...

Athlon II X3 CPUs DO apply, as I've unlocked mine to an X4 ("AMD Phenom II X4 B35").

Also, the 7750 BEs unlocking to Phenom I's with 3 or 4 cores were the first unlockers, not the 720 BEs.


you seem to be getting confused between Athlon IIs and Phenom IIs.

Phenom IIs can be unlcoked, while athlons cannot.

they are different processors entirely, built on (slightly) different architectures.


----------



## blackbomb

Hi all i just unlocked my x2 550







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870967


----------



## nirianto

I need help! My X2 550 boots into windows fine with 4 cores. However, when I ran prime95 small fft or blend it will freeze (no bluescreen). What does that normally mean? I need to increase voltage and/or cpu-nb?


----------



## derekb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


I need help! My X2 550 boots into windows fine with 4 cores. However, when I ran prime95 small fft or blend it will freeze (no bluescreen). What does that normally mean? I need to increase voltage and/or cpu-nb?


Reduce the multiplier a bit, to something around x14 and work from there.

I got mine stable to x16 multiplier with 210 bus speed/clock ( = 3225 Mhz) without touching voltages at all.


----------



## nirianto

@derekb: I'll give that a try! Thanks for the advice. I just found out that the cpu is fine when running prime95 small fft but it will instantly lock out/freeze when running blend. Weird.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


@derekb: I'll give that a try! Thanks for the advice. I just found out that the cpu is fine when running prime95 small fft but it will instantly lock out/freeze when running blend. Weird.


I'm having the EXACT same problem. I can even run 3D mark and play some COD without issues..

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-club-283.html


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welshmouse*


you seem to be getting confused between Athlon IIs and Phenom IIs.

Phenom IIs can be unlcoked, while athlons cannot.

they are different processors entirely, built on (slightly) different architectures.


No. The Athlon II's are Phenom II's with the L3 cache disabled or not integrated during manufacturing. Some Athlon II X3 and X4's (Not X2's, they are native dual cores) have xxCxx serial numbers, which are Deneb cores and have unlockable L3 caches. Mine is not a Deneb.

There's my desktop with my unlocked Athlon II X3 435.








Prove me wrong.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


No. The Athlon II's are Phenom II's with the L3 cache disabled or not integrated during manufacturing. Some Athlon II X3 and X4's (Not X2's, they are native dual cores) have xxCxx serial numbers, which are Deneb cores and have unlockable L3 caches. Mine is not a Deneb.

There's my desktop with my unlocked Athlon II X3 435.








Prove me wrong.


Thats a pretty cool desktop btw. Some athlons are unlockable, depends on the athlon correct. I dont know how many people specifically buy them to unlock though while people buy the 550 and 720 on the basis that they are going to try to unlockify it or so it seems.


----------



## ruggie

my x3 425 unlocked CACYC AC 0939BPMW


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruggie* 
my x3 425 unlocked CACYC AC 0939BPMW










Very nice, mate !!!







Congrats.


----------



## inimical

Just an update to the list of MBOBs that sucessfully unlock all cores


----------



## inimical

Completed stress testing with OCCT all cores stable so far. All is well with my new X4 720BE. MOBO (GA-MA790gpt UD3P rev. 1.0) only a week old and so is my Phenom II 720BE now X4 new. Both purchased only 3 weeks ago. I did have to flash my bios to f2 though. However I downloaded it from gigabytes site, so I guess they haven't removed the hackable versions from all models yet.


----------



## Orio

Why did I buy an UD3 motherbuard and not another one?








Seems like very ud3h or ud3p works


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orio*


Why did I buy an UD3 motherbuard and not another one?








Seems like very ud3h or ud3p works


UD3 rev 1 has SB700 and cannot unlock CPUs. Instead rev 2 can:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=3097


----------



## raxen

I've actually known about the Athlon II processors being unlockable for a bit of time.

However, I've noticed that it requires even more luck to pick up a rebranded Phenom II to Athlon II than it is to pick up an unlockable Phenom II. That sounded kind of confusing...

Basically, some Athlon II dual-core processors were actually rebranded Phenom II processors. As a result, some Athlon II processors actually had 4 cores underneath the IHS. Therefore, they were unlockable. However, most of the Athlon II dual-core processors are actually dual-cores. You seriously get what you pay for.

Athlon II tri-cores are a different story. I guess they all have 4 cores underneath the IHS since they're defective Athlon II quads.


----------



## Orio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


UD3 rev 1 has SB700 and cannot unlock CPUs. Instead rev 2 can:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=3097












Thing is, I do have Rev 2 but it seems It wont unlock anyways =/

UD3P on the other hand seems to unlock alot better


----------



## delly47

Hey guys. im wondering if anyone can help me with my problems.
i have a gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H board and a x2 550 BE processor. i can unlock to the 4 cores, but i get weird errors in windows update, and winamp doesnt run, along with some other programs. im using the lastest f7a bios, but still no dice. im running windows 7 x64 as well.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
I've actually known about the Athlon II processors being unlockable for a bit of time.

However, I've noticed that it requires even more luck to pick up a rebranded Phenom II to Athlon II than it is to pick up an unlockable Phenom II. That sounded kind of confusing...

Basically, some Athlon II dual-core processors were actually rebranded Phenom II processors. As a result, some Athlon II processors actually had 4 cores underneath the IHS. Therefore, they were unlockable. However, most of the Athlon II dual-core processors are actually dual-cores. You seriously get what you pay for.

Athlon II tri-cores are a different story. I guess they all have 4 cores underneath the IHS since they're defective Athlon II quads.

Right. X3's are X4's with a disabled core, while the X2's are native duals.

The AII X3/X4's with the xxCxx serials can unlock L3 cache as they are Denebs.


----------



## LordOblivion

Hey all, I'm new here so first off "Hi!".

Quick question - Does anyone know if the MSI NF980-G65 mobo is capable of unlocking the extra cores of the AMD Phenom II X2 550BE?

I've had my eye on that board on newegg for quite awhile now, but if it can't unlock the extra cores and turn my Callisto into a Deneb than I need to look for a different board.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orio* 
Thing is, I do have Rev 2 but it seems It wont unlock anyways =/

UD3P on the other hand seems to unlock alot better

Well, it's simple: if you have ACC setting then you should be able to unlock. Set it hybrid and auto and should be unlocked.
If it doesn't then might be a real defective batch. I had one 550 that would not unlock under any conditions. And tried lots of settings. Then i bought my 720 and unlocked on first try. And stable.......
So, good luck.


----------



## Orio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Well, it's simple: if you have ACC setting then you should be able to unlock. Set it hybrid and auto and should be unlocked.
If it doesn't then might be a real defective batch. I had one 550 that would not unlock under any conditions. And tried lots of settings. Then i bought my 720 and unlocked on first try. And stable.......
So, good luck.


Yeah that seems to be the case here, I have ACC and tried all the diffrent options, havent really tried raising the CPUVoltage yet but I might try it later.

I think I have myself a real defective, not that I care becouse I didnt pay for it so







Just a fun thing if it would work.
I can try updating the bios, might help maybe


----------



## Zaishen

Hi guys, i unlock one AMD 550 BE to X4 on GIGABYTE MA78LM-S2 (BIOS F1)
i tested the CPU 42 min with Prime95 no crash no errors

NOTICE!! THIS CPU CRASH ON ONE ASUS MOBO!!, FOR THE PPL WHO HAVE CRASH WITH ASUS, THIS CPU CRASH ON ASUS M4N78 PRO!!










































































































edit for news: new test 9 hours with prime95 no erros!!!!, i love you gigabyte! hahahah


----------



## Ruckol1

I have it! The M4N78 Pro's ARE having unlock problems, I KNEW it wasn't just my chip







. I have successfully unlocked to three cores however, using the M4N78 Pro's NCC.


----------



## johnniedoo

I have the same combo of 720BE turned into the x4 20/Asus mobo M4A79xtd evo and posted the validated cpuz but cant find it and think i was running at3.4ghz and just ran it like that for days doing what i do and never had any issues until i tried to make it higher. I only used the turbo V software to achieve the oc, i couldnt really figure out how to make the more permanent changes in bios (605). i have the gigabyte 4870 which i left alone completely. I tried to make bios changes but got blue screened whenever i tried to only make my GSkill 1600(12,800) be recognized as such by cpu. the motherboard will run it like that but the amd cpu will only do 10,700. i found this out later and cant manage to do the oc needed and think it is probably not necessary if i run all the auto acc etc that is built in. i seem to get best most stable results like this but i have to keep re doing it every reboot, or put the ai profile in somewhere. i have not tried this because i cant find the info and am taking way too many hours scanning and reading the forums without really getting exactly what i need. i get similar set ups but none are the same so my results would be different and do not want to burn anything out via ignorance; if i burn it out i want to know why and how i did it.
john


----------



## ceedy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teepean* 
I noticed that A790GMH/128M has several bios updates, the latest being 1.50. Has anyone tried if unlocking works with the newer bioses? I have the board with bios 1.20 and my 550BE has been running stable with all four core enabled for several months now.

Exactly the same here!!

Been Running version 1.20 with 4 cores and rock solid for weeks..
with small problem of will not cold boot,
a quick reset and its away .. all perfect till switched off over night and next cold boot .. warm restarts no problem.

I'm been bouncing emails off ASROCK support.. not a lot of help.

just reflashed to v1.60 at their suggestion.. and cold boot problem has gone.

But now it just is not stable with 4 cores .. random blue screens ??

Should I play with voltages a bit ? before going back to Bios 1.20.

C...


----------



## seiferoth10

Worked beautifully on a Gigabyte MA790GPT-UD3H. CPU was an X3 720 0926APMW.


----------



## giveen

I'm not an overclocker but I needed to post that I have unlocked the 4th core on my ASRock A780GMH/128M. A new firmware came on on 12/9/2009 that included ACC. Set it to auto, and bam!! 4th core. FIrmware version is 1.5
I have ran 3dmark06 and 3dmarkVantage on it, and it appears to be stable.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giveen* 
I'm not an overclocker but I needed to post that I have unlocked the 4th core on my ASRock A780GMH/128M. A new firmware came on on 12/9/2009 that included ACC. Set it to auto, and bam!! 4th core. FIrmware version is 1.5
I have ran 3dmark06 and 3dmarkVantage on it, and it appears to be stable.









nice but give it a bit of a prime to see if its stable


----------



## teepean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceedy*


Exactly the same here!!

Been Running version 1.20 with 4 cores and rock solid for weeks.. 
with small problem of will not cold boot, 
a quick reset and its away .. all perfect till switched off over night and next cold boot .. warm restarts no problem.

I'm been bouncing emails off ASROCK support.. not a lot of help.

just reflashed to v1.60 at their suggestion.. and cold boot problem has gone.

But now it just is not stable with 4 cores .. random blue screens ??

Should I play with voltages a bit ? before going back to Bios 1.20.

C...


Try modifying the new setting "Add Setup item "CPU Active Core Control" in BIOS." If that doesn't work, then modify voltages if you are comfortable doing it.


----------



## giveen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


nice but give it a bit of a prime to see if its stable


Okay, I'll do that tonight


----------



## giveen

32m test with wPrime
13.399 secs


----------



## Zaishen

9 hours 31 min test no errors no fails


----------



## felix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giveen* 
I'm not an overclocker but I needed to post that I have unlocked the 4th core on my ASRock A780GMH/128M. A new firmware came on on 12/9/2009 that included ACC. Set it to auto, and bam!! 4th core. FIrmware version is 1.5
I have ran 3dmark06 and 3dmarkVantage on it, and it appears to be stable.









ACC exists from some previous version of 1.5. Had you tried with v1.40 to unlock and with what results?

I also have the ASRock A780GMH/128M, but with Bios version 1.40. Cpu is Athlon II X3 425 CACAC AC 0938FPMW and i haven't got it to unlock with ACC to auto.

Did you also tweak voltages or something else ?

Also, what are the values that "CPU Active Core Control" can take in version 1.50 of bios?

Thanx


----------



## giveen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix* 
ACC exists from some previous version of 1.5. Had you tried with v1.40 to unlock and with what results?

I also have the ASRock A780GMH/128M, but with Bios version 1.40. Cpu is Athlon II X3 425 CACAC AC 0938FPMW and i haven't got it to unlock with ACC to auto.

Did you also tweak voltages or something else ?

Also, what are the values that "CPU Active Core Control" can take in version 1.50 of bios?

Thanx

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.as...MH/128M&o=Win7

1.4 firmware has this option = Modify code for ACC function.
1.5 firmware has this option = Add Setup item "CPU Active Core Control" in BIOS.

I tweaked no voltages. I simply went to ACC, which became available in 1.5 and set it to auto.

Not sure about your processor since I have a Phenom II not an Athlon II


----------



## giveen

lol, just noticed that you guys test with Prime95 not wPrime.

I'll test the Prime95 tool tonight. But I have been playing games and doing various intensive activites with no crashes.


----------



## felix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giveen* 
http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.as...MH/128M&o=Win7

1.4 firmware has this option = Modify code for ACC function.
1.5 firmware has this option = Add Setup item "CPU Active Core Control" in BIOS.

I tweaked no voltages. I simply went to ACC, which became available in 1.5 and set it to auto.

Not sure about your processor since I have a Phenom II not an Athlon II

Thank you for your answer. I guess i need to tweak something, or unlocking is a no go for my CPU.

I highlighted , to "Modify" a code, such as "ACC Function" it needs to exist first. "CPU Active Core Control" is an addon to the ACC function, so they had to "Add" the item.

As i said, i am at v1.40 BIOS and i already have the ACC option, which is a function embedded in SB710 & SB750, it's not something added afterwards...


----------



## giveen




----------



## gamb1t

Just finished unlocking mine to quad! Thanks a LOT! Rig is in sign. Went from 2.2** to 4.388 score in 3DMark06! I was going to the same gear as a friend of mine has, Q9550 on EP45-UD3, got 550 on M720-US3 instead and scoring higher than he is in performance tests! Best thing is, 45% cheaper!


----------



## teepean

Zaishen said:


> 9 hours 31 min test no errors no fails
> 
> Ok, I'll try to update to 1.50 from 1.20, encouraged by your success.


----------



## ptblank

Success!

















Board is the Asus M4A785D-M PRO
BIOS 0405
CPU Batch ... damn forgot to take down number cbf now unless someone really wants to know


----------



## Benz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcMad*


I can confirm on the gigabyte that ga-ma790x-ud3p F2 bios works with no post issues at all. Updating to newer bios allows for the agesa microcode updates (amd trying to relock cores ?) that randomly caused my pc to not post on cold boot or restarts.

My advice is to keep to the older bios that has no agesa updates as this is what allows the cpu to be unlocked (and reamin unlocked) subject to it not being genuinely faulty with none of the post errors caused by the newer gigabyte bios's.
I hope this is useful information for anyone who has been experiencing same problems as myself.

PcMad










I was just thinking about that, because I want to buy that board. Now that I know that F2 BIOS is the best, for unlocking my X3 720, I don't have to worry.







Oh and thank you for this information


----------



## Zaishen

hi guys, here comes my 550 in 4 cores at 3.909 MHz, idk if is stable, but thats no matter because my PS is low cost so, he got the super power flower speed!!


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaishen* 
hi guys, here comes my 550 in 4 cores at 3.909 MHz, idk if is stable, but thats no matter because my PS is low cost so, he got the super power flower speed!!










congrats

i would check it for at least marginal stability unless you enjoy reinstalling windows, i had mine unstable for a few weeks wrote a bunch of corrupt files and blue screenification so prime 95 for a few hours (preferably over 8) and then youll have a good idea if youre stable or not


----------



## Zaishen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


congrats

i would check it for at least marginal stability unless you enjoy reinstalling windows, i had mine unstable for a few weeks wrote a bunch of corrupt files and blue screenification so prime 95 for a few hours (preferably over 8) and then youll have a good idea if youre stable or not


Its not stable at 3.9, blue screen and rebot after 5 min on Prime95, but its stable on 3.1, at 2.6MHz and 2.8MHz stable after 9 hours, i just tested it with OCCT for one hour and this is the result:


----------



## gazza30

ok just put together my 550be with the gigabyte ma770t-ud3p rev 1
In dual core mode it runs idle at 39'C with the stock cooler not sure of load temps will stress it later.

Got it to unlock with f4 bios unlocked to easy booted to windows but was not quite stable with stock settings will work on this later.

And yes the stock cooler will be replaced with either a xiggy or true just had to check if it unlocked or not first.

After the unlock i cant check temps anymore using realtemp or coretemp does anyone know of a temp monitoring program that works on these unlocked 550's.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Yessir, unlocking disables the core temp sensors so you cant see what they are. Your board may have come with a utility to give you an overall temp of the cpu. I would compare that to load of the cores under dual mode and that will give you a relative idea where you are at.

And good call on the aftermarket cooler. I would grab one even if youre just going to overclock. The stock cooler is TERRIBLE once you start upping the voltage and get around the 3.5 range especially.

Good luck!


----------



## darklink

I just finally got my 4th core unlocked on my 720BE but have run into some issues. While playing with the voltages and core settings in ACC the furthest I can seem to get is 4 hours Prime95 stable at which point my screen turns an odd gray color and the system locks up. At some settings one of the cores (usually the 3rd core but sometimes the 4th) simply just fails in Prime95. Anyone have an issue like this?

I have put the voltage on the CPU all the way up to 1.55 in the BIOS but one of the cores will still fail. Currently have my NB VID at 1.4v (bumped up from 1.375). I have lowered my multiplier so the CPU is running at 3400MHz and running Prime95 again. In ACC I have the first 2 cores at -2% with core 3 at +0% and core 4 at +4%. It seems to always fail with -2% on the first 3 cores and +6% on the last core (which is what the ACC auto setting puts them at).

Hope that this is something I can overcome because I would really like to have all 4 cores stable at a decent clock speed.


----------



## maing

ive been reading alot of OCN guides...
i got my 550 to x4.. and the method is 215x16.. and is stable for the moment..
what is the ACC tab (auto, per core , all cores) numbers with -2%,0%,2% mean?
what does it do to my system?
mine is at -2% at auto...


----------



## rolanista

I just got my Phenom II 550BE unlocked with MSI 785GT-E63.


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=893106


----------



## vrm4

Phenom 2 X3 720 unlocked on Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Bios F6c (beta)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=897953


----------



## rolanista

is there a minimum power supply requirement for unlocking Phenom II's?

my PC shuts down after Saving & Exiting BIOS w/ ACC & EC Firmware on..when my 9800GT is installed.

I'm using Zumax 550W PSU.

but when I remove my video card and use onboard HD4200 (MSI 785GT-E63). my PC runs stable, unlocked and overclocked to 3.8GHz

I'm really suspecting my PSU...

Kindly post a reply. Thanks!


----------



## kronosatul

rolanista: ""I just got my Phenom II 550BE unlocked with MSI 785GT-E63.""

hey rolanista how did you unlock your 550be with MSI 785GT-E63???
i got the same mobo & i tried a lot but no success....
tell me the steps as well as the bios you used for unlocking, as msi didn't released the unlocking bios for this mobo yet...
""thanks in advance""
(sorry for bad english)


----------



## vrm4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rolanista* 
i just got my phenom ii 550be unlocked with msi 785gt-e63.


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=893106

nice oc!


----------



## tyler123

Hi, just got my 550 BE today







. Now i just need a motherboard.

I've read that just 1 core can be unlocked if both cant, and that ASUS boards can do this or can all boards with ACC do this?
I've seen that msconfig can select 3 cores but in msconfig can you choose which core to dissable or enable?

And if it can be unlocked have i got to enable ACC every time its been shut down? as i've read someware that it goes back to dual core every time its shut down.

Any help would be great, i'm from the land of playstaton3 and havent had a decent pc since the 9800pro was an awsome gpu(which ive had to underclock to reduce artifacts!)
Oh and CPU batch no is 0940FPMW hope it's a good one, anyone had any success (or faliure) with this batch?


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rolanista*


is there a minimum power supply requirement for unlocking Phenom II's?

my PC shuts down after Saving & Exiting BIOS w/ ACC & EC Firmware on..when my 9800GT is installed.

I'm using Zumax 550W PSU.

but when I remove my video card and use onboard HD4200 (MSI 785GT-E63). my PC runs stable, unlocked and overclocked to 3.8GHz

I'm really suspecting my PSU...

Kindly post a reply. Thanks!


It really does sound like a PSU issue. I would have thought that 550W would be enough to run your CPU and GPU but it might be due to the amps on your +12v rails on the PSU. Checking the specs on your PSU I see that it has 2 +12v rails at 20A each but the 9800GT usually requires a minimum of 26A. Here is a link to a thread here that talks about that:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4336...uirements.html

If the GPU is drawing any type of power load during system boot then that could be why your computer is just shutting down.


----------



## JSchaefer87

I had a successful unlock with my GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P but I think it has at least one defective core because it will not run aero properly and the onboard sound is crackly when playing windows sounds (startup, etc) would that be the reason ? a defective core or two? I didnt write down the batch but I know it said 2008 on the chip which i assume would indicate that it is an older chip


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSchaefer87* 
I had a successful unlock with my GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P but I think it has at least one defective core because it will not run aero properly and the onboard sound is crackly when playing windows sounds (startup, etc) would that be the reason ? a defective core or two? I didnt write down the batch but I know it said 2008 on the chip which i assume would indicate that it is an older chip

I don't think the issues you are experiencing would be due to a deffective core. If the core were defective or unstable, most likely Windows would just crash or not even boot. To be on the safe side maybe try upping the CPU vcore a notch or two and see if that helps out. If not, simply turn ACC off in the BIOS and try running as just a dual core and see what happens.


----------



## godsgift2dagame

Hey guys,

Just overclocked my PC to 3.44 yesterday. Passed 2 hours of OCCT.


----------



## JSchaefer87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklink*


I don't think the issues you are experiencing would be due to a deffective core. If the core were defective or unstable, most likely Windows would just crash or not even boot. To be on the safe side maybe try upping the CPU vcore a notch or two and see if that helps out. If not, simply turn ACC off in the BIOS and try running as just a dual core and see what happens.


Thats also what I was thinking. I reverted it back to a dual core and everything works as before, oc to 3.4 with no heat gains using my friends stock x4 cooler from his 940. Would the onboard sound and aero issues be the NB?

edit: I'm on with 4 cores unlocked right now, I could not get prime95 to work last night going to try again now, but I just tried to do the windows rating thing and it stopped working when it got to the media decoding part.. does that point to a defective core? Also, I would be perfectly fine just trying for a tri-core if I can't use all 4, if that is possible how do I do it? I don't know what to do with the ACC for each core + or - for each core what does that do?

thanks for any help


----------



## rolanista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kronosatul*


rolanista: ""I just got my Phenom II 550BE unlocked with MSI 785GT-E63.""

hey rolanista how did you unlock your 550be with MSI 785GT-E63???
i got the same mobo & i tried a lot but no success....
tell me the steps as well as the bios you used for unlocking, as msi didn't released the unlocking bios for this mobo yet...
""thanks in advance""
(sorry for bad english)


kronosatul> in the BIOS Cell Menu, I just set the EC Firmware to "Special" and ACC to "Auto". I didn't update my BIOS because my first MSI 785GT-E63 didn't boot after flashing. no post, no display, just black screen.luckily, I was able to get my board replaced at the shop where I bought it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrm4*


nice oc!


vrm4> not really... it freezes after saving the cpu-z cvf file. the most stable OC I got was 3.9ghz only.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklink*


It really does sound like a PSU issue. I would have thought that 550W would be enough to run your CPU and GPU but it might be due to the amps on your +12v rails on the PSU. Checking the specs on your PSU I see that it has 2 +12v rails at 20A each but the 9800GT usually requires a minimum of 26A. Here is a link to a thread here that talks about that:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4336...uirements.html

If the GPU is drawing any type of power load during system boot then that could be why your computer is just shutting down.


darklink> thanks for the input and link sir. I'm just wondering because I even tried installing a 7100GS which doesn't require much power and still shuts down.

the PSU specs indicated in mine has two 20A-12v Rails. but I still suspect the PSU because that brand isn't really famous here. I might have to change it next pay day...

Thanks again sir!


----------



## vrm4

sorry, double post.


----------



## vrm4

vrm4> not really... it freezes after saving the cpu-z cvf file. the most stable OC I got was 3.9ghz only.









Still a nice OC! I'm working my way up, @ 3.5 now. Hopefully will have more time to mess w/ it during the Holiday weekend.


----------



## rolanista

vrm4> you can push it up to 3.8 just add little bumps on vcore (mine is 1.3875V). weather here is cooperating really well...I'm OCing mine with aircooling (CM V8). temps never go beyond 45c.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tyler123* 
Hi, just got my 550 BE today







. Now i just need a motherboard.

I've read that just 1 core can be unlocked if both cant, and that ASUS boards can do this or can all boards with ACC do this?
I've seen that msconfig can select 3 cores but in msconfig can you choose which core to dissable or enable?

And if it can be unlocked have i got to enable ACC every time its been shut down? as i've read someware that it goes back to dual core every time its shut down.

Any help would be great, i'm from the land of playstaton3 and havent had a decent pc since the 9800pro was an awsome gpu(which ive had to underclock to reduce artifacts!)
Oh and CPU batch no is 0940FPMW hope it's a good one, anyone had any success (or faliure) with this batch?

Asus and Gigabyte released bios with this feature. I recomand you check with the mb maker before purchase ...... this one is a nice board: MA790X-UD4P. Good luck.


----------



## shadowwh

Hello im new here... i already bought a Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P and 2x2gb OCZ gold for my new rig... but my doubt is here i want to buy a AMD Phenom II X2 550BE but i don't know if i will be able to unlock it cuz i read about the steppings... so i called to a store and i asked to one of the guys on the store to check the stepping and he said they had the 0932EPMW so i checked on the stepping list and i didn't found it... so i need your help guys... i will be able to unlock any 550BE on this board? i don't have the money to afford the Phenom II X4 so i want to buy the 550BE, please guys help me i will be grateful if you guys help me, Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## rolanista

shadowwh>> you can try...but i think the listed steppings in the link at page 1 are the earlier batches of 550 which got higher chances of unlocking.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadowwh*


Hello im new here... i already bought a Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P and 2x2gb OCZ gold for my new rig... but my doubt is here i want to buy a AMD Phenom II X2 550BE but i don't know if i will be able to unlock it cuz i read about the steppings... so i called to a store and i asked to one of the guys on the store to check the stepping and he said they had the 0932EPMW so i checked on the stepping list and i didn't found it... so i need your help guys... i will be able to unlock any 550BE on this board? i don't have the money to afford the Phenom II X4 so i want to buy the 550BE, please guys help me i will be grateful if you guys help me, Thanks in advance!!!!


Mate, do you really need an X4? CAuse if you do try buy an 620 or 630 (or even an 435 - that one can unlock too). For most of the users they really need an high clock with 2 cores. And that's a 550 BE. Can easily get to 3.9 GHz, can unlock if lucky, but as far as i see this unlocking is not a guarantee ...... esp with newer batches.


----------



## rolanista

Merry Christmas everyone! ^_^


----------



## n3had

Hi everyone i was able to unlock only the third core on Biostar TA785GM +128MB with the Modded Bios given in the first post. I kept all the voltages at the default level and unlocked the third core and overclocked it to 3.5Ghz. System is really stable. But any move for the fourth core gives instant reset after the bios. i tried i9ncreading the vcore and decreasing the clock speed. No result. I am not desperate. I am happy with what i go. But could this be my old 400W PSU thats causing the system to reboot? or the fourth core hasn't got anythning. Sorry for my english

EDIT: ACC all @-2% and HT 1.6Ghz


----------



## rolanista

@n3had

could be the PSU...in my case, my pc shuts down when I unlock (X4) with a video card installed...without video card, it runs stable. I'm using a _not so popular_ Zumax 550W...


----------



## Swoosh19

@rolanista

hey dude...can you recognize me? 
i tried what you did on the gpu but it wont work on my procie..i guess mine's not unlockable i found on the first page of this thread that someone actually unlock 4 cores with the same board i have on f1 bios but i couldnt get mine to work....


----------



## mike752

As some of you may remember, my 550 wouldn't unlock at all (wouldn't even get to the POST beep; it would just turn off five seconds after the power button was pressed). I decided to give it another go today, since I was cleaning the insides of the PC and everything was open, so I could reset the CMOS if needed.

So I unlocked it, and I actually heard the POST beep! However, it got to the point where it displayed the CPU name "AMD Phenom II x4 B50," but then it would reboot and reset the ACC setting itself, making it a 550 again.

I tried increasing the CPU voltage all the way to 1.55v. Should I also try the NB voltage? Anything else I should try?


----------



## raxen

WOOOOHOOOO!!! This thread got stickied!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike752*


As some of you may remember, my 550 wouldn't unlock at all (wouldn't even get to the POST beep; it would just turn off five seconds after the power button was pressed). I decided to give it another go today, since I was cleaning the insides of the PC and everything was open, so I could reset the CMOS if needed.

So I unlocked it, and I actually heard the POST beep! However, it got to the point where it displayed the CPU name "AMD Phenom II x4 B50," but then it would reboot and reset the ACC setting itself, making it a 550 again.

I tried increasing the CPU voltage all the way to 1.55v. Should I also try the NB voltage? Anything else I should try?


If you haven't tried already, update your BIOS to the latest version. Afterwards, unplug your power supply from the wall and reset your CMOS by shorting the jumper leads and removing the CMOS battery. Wait a minute.

Plug the power supply back in again, and go into BIOS. Load default settings and reboot.

Afterwards, go into BIOS and change EC firmware to Hybrid, and ACC to auto. Reboot.

Any X4 designation? If not, your locked cores are defective. You can try the voltage increases as stated in the OP. I know you want to try 1.55v, but more voltage doesn't necessarily mean it will unlock.


----------



## rolanista

Quote:

Afterwards, go into BIOS and change EC firmware to Hybrid, and ACC to auto. Reboot.
is *Hybrid* in EC Firmware different from *Special*? or just the same?

mine only has *Special* but unlocks successfully...I'm just curious...









@Swoosh19

of course I do recognize you dude...fellow TPCer...









have you tried updating your BIOS like what raxen said?


----------



## mike752

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


WOOOOHOOOO!!! This thread got stickied!!









If you haven't tried already, update your BIOS to the latest version. Afterwards, unplug your power supply from the wall and reset your CMOS by shorting the jumper leads and removing the CMOS battery. Wait a minute.

Plug the power supply back in again, and go into BIOS. Load default settings and reboot.

Afterwards, go into BIOS and change EC firmware to Hybrid, and ACC to auto. Reboot.

Any X4 designation? If not, your locked cores are defective. You can try the voltage increases as stated in the OP. I know you want to try 1.55v, but more voltage doesn't necessarily mean it will unlock.


Already updated the BIOS and tried the default settings. Is there a way to unlock only the third core?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike752*


Already updated the BIOS and tried the default settings. Is there a way to unlock only the third core?


because you only have the stock cooler? yeah im a too afraid of burning my cpu out to unlock all 4 with stock. but i know in Megabytes newest line you can choose to turn off any core.


----------



## mike752

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


because you only have the stock cooler? yeah im a too afraid of burning my cpu out to unlock all 4 with stock. but i know in Megabytes newest line you can choose to turn off any core.


Uh, no, I just put on an Arctic Cooling CPU Cooler that keeps my 3.6GHz overclock below 42C at load. I'm just asking if I can turn off one core in order to see if just one core is defective instead of both.


----------



## cloud8521

ah depends on the board and bios


----------



## cloud8521

ok is there a good way to test the stability of my cores? also will it be safe with the stock cooler, i bet not, i will only unlock 1 core


----------



## rolanista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
ok is there a good way to test the stability of my cores? also will it be safe with the stock cooler, i bet not, i will only unlock 1 core


I use prime95...just Blend test....if one worker stops, that core isn't stable...

I tried unlocking mine with stock cooler...temperature in bios shows 43 degrees celsius.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rolanista* 
I use prime95...just Blend test....if one worker stops, that core isn't stable...

I tried unlocking mine with stock cooler...temperature in bios shows 43 degrees celsius.

under load? or idle? also was it reading by motherboard or from the cpu itself?


----------



## dixx

hello, i've unlocked 4 cores but i have problems with windows loading. It simply doesn't loads. *MB - Gigabyte ga-ma770t-ud3p / Processor AMD Phenom 550 be / 1 gb ram ddr3 / PSU 450w / Cooler IceHammer IH-3676SC * I don't know what to do
P.S Vcore -> 1.4v
Vcpu-nb -> 1.35v


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dixx*


hello, i've unlocked 4 cores but i have problems with windows loading. It simply doesn't loads. *MB - Gigabyte ga-ma770t-ud3p / Processor AMD Phenom 550 be / 1 gb ram ddr3 / PSU 450w / Cooler IceHammer IH-3676SC * I don't know what to do
P.S Vcore -> 1.4v
Vcpu-nb -> 1.35v


have you tried changing the voltages around? could one of the cores be unstable?


----------



## dixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


have you tried changing the voltages around? could one of the cores be unstable?


I only tried to change vcore & nb-cpu. And that's all. May be my psu is too weak(450w)? 
Sorry for mistakes (i'm from russia







)


----------



## cloud8521

possibly but i dint that that is what is causing it.


----------



## dixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


have you tried changing the voltages around?


Can you tell me that in details?


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixx* 
I only tried to change vcore & nb-cpu. And that's all. May be my psu is too weak(450w)?
Sorry for mistakes (i'm from russia







)

vcore and the northbridge voltages are what you want to adjust, in the upwards direction, thats what will help with stability if you have any cores that are actually unlockable.

also under clock your memory and see what that does. sometimes it is just a memory issue and you can adjust the settings on that after you get your CPU stable as that is more important.


----------



## cloud8521

anyone unlock all cores with the stock cooler and not have it go over recommended temps running for some time??


----------



## Mithral

I just realized my power supply is a cheapo that doesn't have enough Amps per my video card requirements.

So.... I've been trying to OC my new 550BE build with a weak power supply...

Gah... spent some money on a good power supply and starting over.


----------



## rolanista

Quote:

under load? or idle? also was it reading by motherboard or from the cpu itself?

only idle temp is shown in the bios


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rolanista* 
only idle temp is shown in the bios

:| not sure i trust it too much then under load


----------



## rolanista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


:| not sure i trust it too much then under load



that's the disadvantage when disabled cores are unlocked. temperatures aren't readable by any software. (temp misreading occurs)

someone I know uses a digital temperature sensor which is patched as close as possible to the processor.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rolanista*


that's the disadvantage when disabled cores are unlocked. temperatures aren't readable by any software. (temp misreading occurs)

someone I know uses a digital temperature sensor which is patched as close as possible to the processor.


i unserstand that, oh well i guess i will wait untill i can get a aftermarket cooler


----------



## dixx

Quote:



also under clock your memory and see what that does


What that means? Please in details i'm only an amateur


----------



## H-man

You drop the multiplier to lower the cpu below stock.


----------



## dixx

Quote:



also under clock your memory and see what that does


Set Memory Clock to "Manual"? And Memory Clock from x6.66 to 5.33 (or under)?


----------



## H-man

Yes.


----------



## dixx

delete


----------



## dixx

Quote:

under clock your memory
That doesn't helps me. May be my system isn't suitable for 4cores processors. Phenom II 550be/DDR3 1gb (1333Mhz)/psu FSP 450w/9600GT 512mb.
Or should I buy new psu or plus 1(3) gb of memory?


----------



## Shadski

Hey, received my new mobo, ram and cpu today.
I bought the Phenom II X2 550 BE, Asus M4A79XTD EVO board and some ddr3 ram. 
I threw an after market cooler on it, Arctic cooler freezer 7 pro v2 then
Updated my bios via asusupdater, changed the bios settings and restarted, and viola, 4 cores.
Seems relativity stable, and my temps don't seem bad.
Is it really that easy? Am I ok to just leave it as it is now, and benefit from the new cores?

If so, wow, that was simple.


----------



## dixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadski* 
Hey, received my new mobo, ram and cpu today.
I bought the Phenom II X2 550 BE, Asus M4A79XTD EVO board and some ddr3 ram.
I threw an after market cooler on it, Arctic cooler freezer 7 pro v2 then
Updated my bios via asusupdater, changed the bios settings and restarted, and viola, 4 cores.
Seems relativity stable, and my temps don't seem bad.
Is it really that easy? Am I ok to just leave it as it is now, and benefit from the new cores?

If so, wow, that was simple.

What is your psu tell me pls


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadski* 
Hey, received my new mobo, ram and cpu today.
I bought the Phenom II X2 550 BE, Asus M4A79XTD EVO board and some ddr3 ram.
I threw an after market cooler on it, Arctic cooler freezer 7 pro v2 then
Updated my bios via asusupdater, changed the bios settings and restarted, and viola, 4 cores.
Seems relativity stable, and my temps don't seem bad.
Is it really that easy? Am I ok to just leave it as it is now, and benefit from the new cores?

If so, wow, that was simple.

Congrats. As stated in the guide, there are no hidden tricks. It really is that simple!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixx* 
What is your psu tell me pls

Before you start switching power supplies and adding ram, go into BIOS and disable EC Firmware "Hybrid". Run your computer as a dual-core and begin to stress test it using Prime95 "Blend" or OCCT or Linx. If your computer shuts down or is unstable, fix that first before trying to unlock your cores.

Completely unrelated to you: Screenshot for GA-MA790X-UD4P with F9 Bios for the list.


----------



## phenom550

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Henderson*


Hi guys

I've just unlocked my 550 (0922APMW) on ASUS M4N78 Pro (nVidia chipset LOL)







BIOS ver. 1004.


Hi! This is my 1. post in here overcloking net =)

okay, so here it is: Henderson, u said that bios version was 1004 when u released the cores. Is that the original bios ver. for that emo or did u update ur bios?


----------



## dixx

Quote:

Before you start switching power supplies and adding ram, go into BIOS and disable EC Firmware "Hybrid". Run your computer as a dual-core and begin to stress test it using Prime95 "Blend" or OCCT or Linx. If your computer shuts down or is unstable, fix that first before trying to unlock your cores.
When my processor is dual- all right system is stable on 3.6 Ghz. But when i activate 4 cores system is booting and mouse freezes. That's all
PS sorry for mistakes because i'm russian








PPS should i switch to "disabled" acc?


----------



## rolanista

I just got a new psu...a Cougar CM 700w... I think it's the rebranded HEC Cougar CM 700.

It got my unlocked 550BE and 9800GT running together...









I knew the problem was my previous psu. Zumax x3 550w the +12v rails are too weak..









bigger:http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4317/82910965.jpg

@3.6GHz running good for over an hour already...
I tried overclocking up to 3.9GHz on dual core mode and proven stable with 1.4v vcore.
I'll try to push it up on unlocked mode later.








bigger:http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/3526/prime95f.jpg

this Cougar psu really rocks! XD


----------



## fball922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rolanista*


I just got a new psu...a Cougar CM 700w... I think it's the rebranded HEC Cougar CM 700.

It got my unlocked 550BE and 9800GT running together...









I knew the problem was my previous psu. Zumax x3 550w the +12v rails are too weak..


Great overclock! I just got an Athlon II X3 425 off ebay (see the online deals section... Just under $60 after cashback!). 4th core does NOT unlock on my Biostar TA790GXB A2 and I am having trouble with the overclocking. I have reached about 3.6ghz with temps never going over 39deg, but I need 1.5 volts! Got a new Rosewill 80+ PSU (530w single 12v rail, not sure on the amps), so hopefully that is not the issue... Oh well, for a cheap tri-core I don't think I should expect much more.


----------



## cloud8521

got my 550BE today.. or rather should have if the shippers were not so stupid as to not actually bright it to my house :|


----------



## flex0r

updated to the November BIOS on an Asus M4A77TD PRO kept it stable, now experimenting with overclocking.

also, yes, i did just register here to post this.

edit: maybe i should mention it was an X2 550 BE


----------



## CryWin

TA790GXE 128M

I have one coming in the mail, and there is a modded bios for it. If my CPU is unlockable I will be sure to post.


----------



## cloud8521

getting the new GA-770TA-UD3 motherboard, no one seems to have even used this motherboard(no reviews atleast) i will see if it can unlock, but not test for stability. instead i will just say if it unlocked, i dont wanna burn out my cpu with the crap stock they pull from their bargain bin


----------



## Aiemond

Ok, have been working on unlocking my 550, but having some issues. It unlocks and makes to windows and I ran prime95 for an hour with no errors and intended to run it overnight to check true stability. Well, before I got there I checked the windows event logs and I am getting cache hierarchy errors from my processor core every minute (on the dot). Does this mean that my cores are simply bad or is there anything else I can do about it? Tried lowering my clocks to 2500ghz and bumping voltage to 3.75 but it did not fix the issue.

I'd like to run em overnight on prime, but I don't want to do that if the event log errors mean core won't be good and just have errors piling up that will corrupt my OS.

Oh, and the errors go away when I run it as the dual core, so it is something with the unlocking. I am using the 506 BIOS for my MB, which is the most recent.

Thanks


----------



## alg33k

Successful unlock on Biostar TA790GXBE(stock bios).

Set ACC to auto and HT to 1.6Ghz, and its worked perfectly.

Now, i'm running torture test with various Voltage/frequency setting for both CPU core and NB. My stock cpu settings are

vcore 1.325
freq. 3.1Ghz
vNB 1.15v
freq 2Ghz
bios official 78DGA902

Running stock cooler, temperature is bit high i think, thinking of getting aftermarket cooler. i'm looking for cheap <20$ cooler, any suggestion?

EDIT:

CPUz validation:


Also did some test my friend's 550BE, unlock failed with my stock bios didn't try to test modded bios. But my friend was able to unlock 3-core running at 3.4Ghz//1.32v, using modded bios on Biostar ta785ge 128M.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixx* 
When my processor is dual- all right system is stable on 3.6 Ghz. But when i activate 4 cores system is booting and mouse freezes. That's all
PS sorry for mistakes because i'm russian








PPS should i switch to "disabled" acc?

Not too sure about your motherboard, but for mine Gigabyte has released a new version of the BIOS which has a "Core Enable" option in the same menu as EC firmware. You will be able to select which cores you want to disable/enable. You can try to enable "Core 2" and disable "Core 3" and see if your computer will boot properly. If it doesn't, try to disable "Core 2" and enable "Core 3". You might be able to get a tri-core out of your dual-core processor. The core numbering system starts from "0".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rolanista* 
I just got a new psu...a Cougar CM 700w... I think it's the rebranded HEC Cougar CM 700.

It got my unlocked 550BE and 9800GT running together...









I knew the problem was my previous psu. Zumax x3 550w the +12v rails are too weak..

@3.6GHz running good for over an hour already...
I tried overclocking up to 3.9GHz on dual core mode and proven stable with 1.4v vcore.
I'll try to push it up on unlocked mode later.

this Cougar psu really rocks! XD


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alg33k* 
Successful unlock on Biostar TA790GXBE(stock bios).

Set ACC to auto and HT to 1.6Ghz, and its worked perfectly.

Now, i'm running torture test with various Voltage/frequency setting for both CPU core and NB. My stock cpu settings are

vcore 1.325
freq. 3.1Ghz
vNB 1.15v
freq 2Ghz

Running stock cooler, temperature is bit high i think, thinking of getting aftermarket cooler. i'm looking for cheap <20$ cooler, any suggestion?

Congrats to both of you. If it isn't a bother, can you download CPU-Z and quickly post a screenshot containing both the main tab and the motherboard tab? A sample of the image that I would like is located in the original post.

Cooler recommendations can be found on the original post. <$20 is pushing it. Scrape up another $10 dollars in loose change to get one of the recommended choices.


----------



## cloud8521

i have a 500watt power supply i hope it doesn't cause me a problem

EDIT: just got the processor right now, cant use it until i get the board :O


----------



## cloud8521

my cpu batch is 944bpmw, no one seems to have it either


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 







i have a 500watt power supply i hope it doesn't cause me a problem

EDIT: just got the processor right now, cant use it until i get the board :O

Don't worry, 500 watts is plenty for your rig. Especially with your low-end GPU.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
Don't worry, 500 watts is plenty for your rig. Especially with your low-end GPU.

ok if yeah say so


----------



## dixx

Quote:

Not too sure about your motherboard, but for mine Gigabyte has released a new version of the BIOS which has a "Core Enable" option in the same menu as EC firmware. You will be able to select which cores you want to disable/enable. You can try to enable "Core 2" and disable "Core 3" and see if your computer will boot properly. If it doesn't, try to disable "Core 2" and enable "Core 3". You might be able to get a tri-core out of your dual-core processor. The core numbering system starts from "0".
I've downloaded f5 bios ver. for my 770t-ud3p but i'can't find menu which name is "COre Enable". What is your mb tell me pls.
***!? there're only 2 cores [2core/3core]


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixx* 
I've downloaded f5 bios ver. for my 770t-ud3p but i'can't find menu which name is "COre Enable". What is your mb tell me pls.
***!? there're only 2 cores [2core/3core]

there is none for you yet, they may release a new bios with it in it


----------



## rolanista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Not too sure about your motherboard, but for mine Gigabyte has released a new version of the BIOS which has a "Core Enable" option in the same menu as EC firmware. You will be able to select which cores you want to disable/enable. You can try to enable "Core 2" and disable "Core 3" and see if your computer will boot properly. If it doesn't, try to disable "Core 2" and enable "Core 3". You might be able to get a tri-core out of your dual-core processor. The core numbering system starts from "0".

Congrats to both of you. If it isn't a bother, can you download CPU-Z and quickly post a screenshot containing both the main tab and the motherboard tab? A sample of the image that I would like is located in the original post.

Cooler recommendations can be found on the original post. <$20 is pushing it. Scrape up another $10 dollars in loose change to get one of the recommended choices.

Here it is:


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dixx*


I've downloaded f5 bios ver. for my 770t-ud3p but i'can't find menu which name is "COre Enable". What is your mb tell me pls.
***!? there're only 2 cores [2core/3core]


Sorry... Core Control is what you want. I forgot the BIOS option and was too lazy to check for you.

In the screenshot, you have disabled both Core2 and Core3. As I previously mentioned, the core numbering system starts at Core0. Therefore, for a 550BE, Core0 and Core1 would represent your two original cores, and Core2 and Core3 are your "unlocked" cores.

Because you cannot boot with both Core2 and Core3 enabled, I suggest you only enable one of them and try to boot. This way, you can isolate which core is problematic. In addition, you can also debug your system and determine whether it is your cpu causing windows to crash during startup.


----------



## dixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
debug your system

How i can do this? i'm noob in this things.
Or may be my psu is too weak? [450w fsp]
i think psu is causing a problem
i tried to [enable 2core disable 3core] - zero result
[disable 2core enable 3core] - zero resalt
[disable 2,3 cores] - zero result
[enable 2,3 cores] - also zero result


----------



## alg33k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 

Congrats to both of you. If it isn't a bother, can you download CPU-Z and quickly post a screenshot containing both the main tab and the motherboard tab? A sample of the image that I would like is located in the original post.

Cooler recommendations can be found on the original post. <$20 is pushing it. Scrape up another $10 dollars in loose change to get one of the recommended choices.

Okay, i'll add cpuz screen later. It just that i like everest for monitoring.

About cooler, i know its pushing it, lets see what i can get here in bangalore, its difficult to get any exact model instead we can only get whats available. I'll take any reasonable cooler between 10-30$. But question is, is it worth it? i mean does it cool enough? If the temperature drops around 10c then i'll take it. Otherwise i'll just downclock it, right now i'm running at [email protected](max temp. 60c), its stable for 12Hrs+ prime95 torture test.

Also i forgot to note the batch number only thing i know is its CACYC something.

Does anyone use stock cooler for unlock CPU?


----------



## shutIT

But not just any old Phenom II X3 will do. According to the information weâ€™ve been able to uncover, only 720 and 710 processors from batches manufactured on certain dates have any success with the exploit. Playwares achieved its results using processors manufactured in the fourth week of 2009, while other sources claimed varying degrees of success with processors dated in the 46th and 51st weeks of 2008 and the fourth and sixth weeks of 2009.

To determine if a given Phenom II X3 processor has a good chance of working with this exploit, youâ€™ll need to look at the three rows of alphanumeric characters that make up the part number etched into the CPUâ€™s heatspreader. Pay particular attention to the far right block of four numbers followed by four letters in the middle row. For our Phenom II X3 720, the number is 0849CPMW, while the 710â€™s number is 0906MPMW. The numbers refer to the week the die was manufactured. For instance, our 720 was manufactured in the 49th week of 2008, and the 710 was manufactured in the sixth week of 2009. Despite the fact that only the 710â€™s date batch had any reports of success, we resolved to try both processors. The best thing about AMD is that their retail boxes have a window on the side where you can see the top of the CPU with all relevant information. I simply went to the store and handed the clerk the batch numbers that I needed and she came back with the right one.

Regarding a motherboard, you will need one with the AMD 790FX or GX chipset, particularly one that features the SB750 Southbridge, and a BIOS that supports ACC (Advanced Clock Calibration), the feature that enables the system to recognize the fourth core of an X3 processor. (See the â€œX3-Unlocking Motherboardsâ€ sidebar for a list of compatible motherboards.) At press time, a German site (www.hwbox.gr) also reported success using the Nvidia chipset-based Gigabyte GA-M720-US3 paired with a beta BIOS. Because the first site to report the exploit, Playwares, used the Biostar TA790GX 128M, we decided to use that motherboard as the platform for our testing.


----------



## Enfluenza

does the TA790GX 128M bios 78DEA525 support unlocking?


----------



## AlexTheMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JSchaefer87*


I had a successful unlock with my GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P but I think it has at least one defective core because it will not run aero properly and the onboard sound is crackly when playing windows sounds (startup, etc) would that be the reason ? a defective core or two? I didnt write down the batch but I know it said 2008 on the chip which i assume would indicate that it is an older chip



I am new to overclock.net but a real old overclocker (P2 300MHz running at 450MHz







).

I have a similar problem with the onboard sound becoming staticy and a lot of crackling if I unlock the 4th core. This is an Athlon II X3 425 chip using Gigabyte GA-MA78LM-S2 board. Changing to "Hybrid" and Adjusting ACC to "Auto" unlocks the fourth core and the 6MB L3 cache.

System is stable without any voltage increases based on a few hours of Prime95.

So my only problem is the messed up Realtek HD audio. Switching back to the locked 4th core and no L3 cache and the sound is fine.

I tried a few different audio drivers (Windows 7 32bit) but nothing changed.

This is a budget PC for my daughter so I am using all onboard stuff.

Any idea? Does that mean the 4th core or the L3 cache or both are defective?


----------



## JSchaefer87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexTheMan*


I am new to overclock.net but a real old overclocker (P2 300MHz running at 450MHz







).

I have a similar problem with the onboard sound becoming staticy and a lot of crackling if I unlock the 4th core. This is an Athlon II X3 425 chip using Gigabyte GA-MA78LM-S2 board. Changing to "Hybrid" and Adjusting ACC to "Auto" unlocks the fourth core and the 6MB L3 cache.

System is stable without any voltage increases based on a few hours of Prime95.

So my only problem is the messed up Realtek HD audio. Switching back to the locked 4th core and no L3 cache and the sound is fine.

I tried a few different audio drivers (Windows 7 32bit) but nothing changed.

This is a budget PC for my daughter so I am using all onboard stuff.

Any idea? Does that mean the 4th core or the L3 cache or both are defective?



I have the same issue when I unlock my 550BE, the "aero" theme and some pictures do not display right and the sound is crackly when I unlock the other 2 cores. I have yet to find a solution


----------



## bobbyt2012

Hi all,

Just thought I would make this known from my experiences today.

My friend just got his parts for new build. He bought the AMD Phenom II x3 720 and the Biostar TA790GX-128M from newegg. We were able to unlock the 4th core on the 720 using ACC in the BIOS that came on the board. I've included a picture of the 720 with the stepping visible.

Although it did unlock, we had some stability issues running Vantage and Prime after overclocking to a max of 3.4 with some voltage increase. (Not sure exactly how much, in the 1.4 range)

Bob


----------



## Dramamine

I guess I can say my unlock was succesfull.
Running an AMD Phenom II X2 550BE and a Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
The bios revision I used was the F6 BIOS, I believe.

I had a relatively easy unlock, and so far it seems to be stable in prime95. 6+ hours so far
I just had to change EC firmware to hybrid, raise the Vcore to 1.36 or so and lower what overclocking I had one to 14x or so.

Attached is an image I took last night before going to bed, I had prime 95 running longer than the image says.


----------



## Mithral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*

Not too sure about your motherboard, but for mine Gigabyte has released a new version of the BIOS which has a "Core Enable" option in the same menu as EC firmware. You will be able to select which cores you want to disable/enable. You can try to enable "Core 2" and disable "Core 3" and see if your computer will boot properly. If it doesn't, try to disable "Core 2" and enable "Core 3". You might be able to get a tri-core out of your dual-core processor. The core numbering system starts from "0".


How new is this BIOS option?

My old build is in my sig, I need to update that, but my newest build we have the same MoBo and I'm now using a 550BE. (I still have the 7750 build and goofing with it from time to time.)

On my new build with our MoBo I updated from F4 to F5 Bios, and now F7 just this past month. I have not found this option in the menus. I'm skitish about updating BIOS too often, but would love to play with this new Core Control function.

Aside:
I have Zero luck unlocking cores on my 550BE. But I do have it OCing to 3.8Ghz stable, but can't stabilize past about 3.85Ghz without a lot of RAM and FSB tweaking.

My point is that if my 550BE will run 3.8Ghz smoothly in 2xcores, I can't imagine why at least one or two of the other cores will not unlock with they Hybrid/Bios function. I got this chip for $70 so I'm not sure I should complaining.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mithral* 
How new is this BIOS option?

My old build is in my sig, I need to update that, but my newest build we have the same MoBo and I'm now using a 550BE. (I still have the 7750 build and goofing with it from time to time.)

On my new build with our MoBo I updated from F4 to F5 Bios, and now F7 just this past month. I have not found this option in the menus. I'm skitish about updating BIOS too often, but would love to play with this new Core Control function.

Aside:
I have Zero luck unlocking cores on my 550BE. But I do have it OCing to 3.8Ghz stable, but can't stabilize past about 3.85Ghz without a lot of RAM and FSB tweaking.

My point is that if my 550BE will run 3.8Ghz smoothly in 2xcores, I can't imagine why at least one or two of the other cores will not unlock with they Hybrid/Bios function. I got this chip for $70 so I'm not sure I should complaining.

what mobo is it?


----------



## Dramamine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
what mobo is it?

The mobo in the sig is the one Mithral will be using.

Motherboard
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H (780G)


----------



## rolanista

I did some benchmarks last weekend with my unlocked and OC'ed 550be.

3.8GHz (1.4v) with 3DMark06 *passed* and got 5213 cpu score
3.8GHz with 3DMark Vantage *bluescreen* on cpu test
3.8GHz with RE5 Variable *bluescreen*

3.7GHz still didn't pass Vantage & RE5

I guess 3.6GHz (1.36v) is the most stable and safe OC for my unlocked 550be. since it also passed Prime95 for more than 5 hours.

How about you guys? how high have you overclocked your B50? how much voltage?


----------



## Nburnes

Hello ya'll. I'm new here and I have the processor in my sig rig, but I really don't know what "groups" I fit into here.

Note: This is an 2.2GHz AMD Athlon X2 5000+, but this is the Deneb model.


----------



## eforer

Hi Everyone,

Long time lurker first time poster.

I just built a 550be based system with a ga ma790x ud4p motherboard. I successfully unlocked all 4 cores and overclocked them to 3.6ghz stable. I am however experiencing weird video issues when I run with all 4 cores. In firefox, most jpegs appear with striping and distortion and in photoshop and cinema 4d I get really strange colored artificats and stripes everywhere. I initially though my gpu was overheating but it never gets above 45c under load. Running in dual core mode fixes the issues, but I like the rendering performance I get from running all cores. I've experienced this problem with 2 different 9800gt nvidia cards and a firegl ati workstation card.

Any thoughts on a solution where I get my 4 cores without compromising my display?

Thanks,
-E


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Finally i unlocked all 4 cores on a 550BE







My first one i owned about 4 months ago would unlock on my CIIIF mobo but was completely unstable no matter what. Yesterday, i bought a new 550BE and a new mobo for it, an Asus M4A785-M. I installed windows firstly without touching anything in the bios. Then once everything installed fine, i entered the bios to work my magic







I firstly turned Cool and Quiet off, then i went to ACC and set it to Auto, and then to Unleashing, and enabled that. The system reset and booting great. I immediately could tell its stable, so i tested 5 runs of IBT, and it passed. Then i tested 20 runs of IBT, and it passed again. So next i tested 20 runs of max memory in IBT, and what do you know it still passed







The bios version is the stock 0503.
Validation


----------



## rolanista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eforer*


Hi Everyone,

Long time lurker first time poster.

I just built a 550be based system with a ga ma790x ud4p motherboard. I successfully unlocked all 4 cores and overclocked them to 3.6ghz stable. I am however experiencing weird video issues when I run with all 4 cores. In firefox, most jpegs appear with striping and distortion and in photoshop and cinema 4d I get really strange colored artificats and stripes everywhere. I initially though my gpu was overheating but it never gets above 45c under load. Running in dual core mode fixes the issues, but I like the rendering performance I get from running all cores. I've experienced this problem with 2 different 9800gt nvidia cards and a firegl ati workstation card.

Any thoughts on a solution where I get my 4 cores without compromising my display?

Thanks,
-E


check your PSU...mine didn't even boot when my PSU was a 550W Zumax with only dual 19A +12v rails...but runs fine without a vc installed.

I'd recommend atleast 600W psu with 60A+ 12v rails.


----------



## biaxident

add the asus m4n82 deluxe to the list because i unlocked my 550 with stock voltage, bios version 0906 and here is the link to validate








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=930031


----------



## dixx

can i unlock my phenom on "600w FSP600-SPI" or i need more stronger psu?


----------



## eforer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rolanista*


check your PSU...mine didn't even boot when my PSU was a 550W Zumax with only dual 19A +12v rails...but runs fine without a vc installed.

I'd recommend atleast 600W psu with 60A+ 12v rails.


So you think more power will clear up the video? I have a nice modular rosewill 600 watt psu in there already. Although I'm sure an antec or something will provide more oommmmphhhh.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixx* 
can i unlock my phenom on "600w FSP600-SPI" or i need more stronger psu?

no what you have is fine, although you may want to get a PSU checking device, as some pins may not provide the volatages needed


----------



## rolanista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eforer* 
So you think more power will clear up the video? I have a nice modular rosewill 600 watt psu in there already. Although I'm sure an antec or something will provide more oommmmphhhh.

I'd recommend a HEC Cougar CM 700W...many in our local thread here in Philippines use it and proven stable for their unlocked Phenom II's.


----------



## ironman159

Hey guys as u can see i have an asus m4a78-e motherboard and an amd phenom II 710 processor. i have already unlocked the fourth core succesfully but my win 7 doesn't post and i don't know how much volt should be the processor after unlocking. i would like to get some advice who has the same system or who can help me please wrtie me back thank you yeah and sry for my english


----------



## Bkobe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eforer*


Hi Everyone,

Long time lurker first time poster.

I just built a 550be based system with a ga ma790x ud4p motherboard. I successfully unlocked all 4 cores and overclocked them to 3.6ghz stable. I am however experiencing weird video issues when I run with all 4 cores. In firefox, most jpegs appear with striping and distortion and in photoshop and cinema 4d I get really strange colored artificats and stripes everywhere. I initially though my gpu was overheating but it never gets above 45c under load. Running in dual core mode fixes the issues, but I like the rendering performance I get from running all cores. I've experienced this problem with 2 different 9800gt nvidia cards and a firegl ati workstation card.

Any thoughts on a solution where I get my 4 cores without compromising my display?

Thanks,
-E


My suggestion is to return all spec back to default before installing anything (even the OS) to avoid any potential problems. I had my 550 unlocked and OCed to 3.3Ghz and prime95 blend test and memtest stable 3 times over 12 hours each. But every single one of my games I installed gave me problems. Need for speed had seriously slow loading times and had to have compatibility mode set to Win98 to even start it. GTA IV never loaded pass the first screen. I experienced really bad graphics problems such as freezing and jittering in Dragon Age. PCMark05 was giving abnormally low scores. As soon as I returned my clocks back to 3.1Ghz (still unlocked), all my problems disappeared.


----------



## Bkobe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


Finally i unlocked all 4 cores on a 550BE







My first one i owned about 4 months ago would unlock on my CIIIF mobo but was completely unstable no matter what. Yesterday, i bought a new 550BE and a new mobo for it, an Asus M4A785-M. I installed windows firstly without touching anything in the bios. Then once everything installed fine, i entered the bios to work my magic







I firstly turned Cool and Quiet off, then i went to ACC and set it to Auto, and then to Unleashing, and enabled that. The system reset and booting great. I immediately could tell its stable, so i tested 5 runs of IBT, and it passed. Then i tested 20 runs of IBT, and it passed again. So next i tested 20 runs of max memory in IBT, and what do you know it still passed







The bios version is the stock 0503.


0506 is out


----------



## Archie

Alrighty, so I had been surfing this thread for a little while now looking for info, and I figured I'd try to pioneer the new MSI 770-G45 board with the 550BE. Well I'm having a bit of trouble getting the darn thing to unlock. Bios is stock at 10.0, and since the board was released in the end of November, and the Bios update 10.1 is for EUP support, I figured I'd be okay.

Here are my Cell Menu settings

AMD Cool N quiet________ Disabled
C1E ___________________Disabled
Adjust CPU FSB Frequence_[200] (locked)
Unlock CPU Core_________Enabled
ACC___________________All Cores (Per Core POSTs, but Auto doesn't POST)
-Value_________________0% (-2% works at stock CPU speed, but won't at 3.7Ghz OC)
CPU Core Control________Manual (Auto works too)
-Core 1________________Enabled
-Core 2________________Enabled
HT Link Control__________Press Enter (both enabled)
HT Link Speed___________Auto
ADJ PCIE Freq___________100
Auto Disable DRAM/PCI Frq_Enabled
CPU Volt________________Auto (unchangeable)
CPU-NB Volt_____________Auto (unchangeable)
DRAM Volt_______________Auto (unchangeable)
NB Volt_________________Auto (unchangeable)
SB Volt_________________Auto (unchangeable)
HT Link Volt_____________Auto (unchangeable)
Spread Spectrum_________Enabled

At these settings it still shows up as a 550BE 2 core. The funny thing is ACC set to 'Per Core' shows 4 cores, but I didn't want to set the cores different.









Is there something that I am missing?







Any help would be appreciated.

Oh yeah, one more thing. My system won't go to windows with my memory set to 1600, even though the board and memory support it. It does the whole blue screen thing just like ACC Value +2%, that to me says that the board is having trouble auto setting the voltage.

Edit: Processor 0926 BPCW

PS:This forum's smilies ROCK!!


----------



## H-man

More CPU-NB voltage is needed.


----------



## ironman159

Can i get any advice????


----------



## wolf001

Tnx for posting...i got 1core unlocked...









I tired to post a PM, but I am newbie to tihs 4um so I dont know how xD

Here are pics...

http://i47.tinypic.com/9ht1xs.jpg 2core ORIGINAL
http://i45.tinypic.com/3477ls0.jpg 3core UNLOCKED

tnx...

I'll ad my system info later...Now I am in hurry xD


----------



## Dramamine

A question! Okay, I've gotten the cores unlocked. I've ran stability tests, it's passed them just fine.
It does crash, though. Usually when I'm not even on my PC, though, it's just on my desktop.

Anyway, I'm wondering, is there any way I can make it more stable? Via increasing core voltage and NB voltage?
Or is it all just a lost cause?


----------



## Dinko75

Loeve this guide!


----------



## wolf001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dramamine*


A question! Okay, I've gotten the cores unlocked. I've ran stability tests, it's passed them just fine.
It does crash, though. Usually when I'm not even on my PC, though, it's just on my desktop.

Anyway, I'm wondering, is there any way I can make it more stable? Via increasing core voltage and NB voltage?
Or is it all just a lost cause?


Oh now when you mentioned that...I didn't ran any stability tests, so my 3core is not 100% yet...as soon as I do that, I'll inform you guys...so you can add to list od succes














or failure


----------



## TheCheeks

So I set NCC to Auto, started to load Linux then kernel panicked, then wouldn't POST. Everytime I set it to Auto it wouldn't POST, however lately now it WILL load Windows on Auto, but only 2 cores.

Should I set NCC to All Cores or another option? Is there anything in conjunction with NCC Auto that I should mess around with (MSI board, AMI bios at v1, need to update it though)?


----------



## KoolGuy

Hey Guys Great news! On the MSI NF750-G55 Motherboard i was able to successfully Unlock all four cores. How ever due to the fact that you can not adjust voltages with this MoBo i suggest lowering the FSB. (My CPU was 3.1GHZ after i unlocked the four cores it ran great for about a hour then it locked After i put it on 3.0GHZ it seems to be stable now. 4 cores for the cost of .1 Ghz not a bad deal.)


----------



## bburns1963

Wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I unlocked an AMD Phenom II X 550. All 4 cores work perfect in Windows Vista Ultimate (32bit) but when I install Win7 Ultimate (64bit) on a separate hard drive, I get BSOD's.

My motherboard is an ASUS M4A77TD Pro. Using the latest bios and 3 gigs of G.Skill triple channel memory ( on ASUS approved list for board).

Thanks!


----------



## cloud8521

GA-770TA-UD3 unlocked 0926APBW all four cores successfully, no voltagwe changes.

not tested for stability,










bios updated to F2 same reseults


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bburns1963*


Wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I unlocked an AMD Phenom II X 550. All 4 cores work perfect in Windows Vista Ultimate (32bit) but when I install Win7 Ultimate (64bit) on a separate hard drive, I get BSOD's.

My motherboard is an ASUS M4A77TD Pro. Using the latest bios and 3 gigs of G.Skill triple channel memory ( on ASUS approved list for board).

Thanks!


Run 10 hours of prime 95 to test for stability (Wrath is fine with stock v core until I run prime)


----------



## KayCi

GA-MA785GMT-UD2H with F3 bios unlocked. Didn't test for stability either.


----------



## kstres

http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=pro...1&prod_no=1856 (msi 790XT-G45)

are any chances to unlock x2 550BE with this mainboard ?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kstres* 
http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=pro...1&prod_no=1856 (msi 790XT-G45)

are any chances to unlock x2 550BE with this mainboard ?

ya


----------



## chaztheweird

Just built my computer, unlocked 3rd core. not tested for stabilty yet.


----------



## CJRhoades

Got my Phenom II x3 720BE and unlocked it.








Didn't take any extra voltage and I ran a quick 20 minute stress test. Seems stable. I'll run the 12hr test later.


----------



## Bennett

Hey everyone, do you know something about this batch 0941JPMW, I know it is not the perfect one, but still is there a chance to unlock to x4?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rolanista

Is there a better board for overclocking my unlocked 550be? I'm using MSI 785GT-E63...

I used to pass 3DMark06 @ 3.8GHz but bluescreen on other benchmarks like 3Dmark Vantage, RE5.

Seems stable with Prime95 Blendtest. I used to run it for more than 6 hours and had no problem.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rolanista* 
Is there a better board for overclocking my unlocked 550be? I'm using MSI 785GT-E63...

I used to pass 3DMark06 @ 3.8GHz but bluescreen on other benchmarks like 3Dmark Vantage, RE5.

Seems stable with Prime95 Blendtest. I used to run it for more than 6 hours and had no problem.

3.7Ghz with a Ph II 550 unlocked is the highest I have at the moment with my Mobo (see sig rig) which has been proven to be a good overclocker, so I don't think its your mobo that is a problem.

I have found that my processor likes more CPU-NB speed to get to higher overclocks as a dual core, but I am not too comfortable going too high as a quad as you can not measure the temps.


----------



## warokeropokai

i've unlocked my phenom II x3 720BE on my ASUS M4A77TD PRO, and it run well under stress test (only use the AMD Overdrive stress test), i only turn the ACC mode and turn on the unleashed mode, everything else (i.e cpu voltage, nb) is still at auto.. my graphic card is the sphire radeon hd4670..

the problem is that i somehow got a problem with my graphics after i unlocked my 4th core, especially in games and flash (hurm, it's quite hard to explain)..take it this way, if I'm playing NBA 2K10, i'll have my players without jersey (in the my player mode and in games), it seems like I can't process the jersey graphics or something.. if i'm watching youtube or something, i can see flickering lines on the player bar and also when i'm watching movies..and the list goes on..

this only happen after i unlocked my 4th core, and it shows perfectly on 3core..

i'll appreciate your help..thank you..


----------



## atte

I can't seem to have any success with my Phenom II X2 550 BE. I have an ASUS M4N78 PRO motherboard with the latest BIOS (1109). I've set Nvidia Core Calibration to "Auto" and enabled "Unleashing mode" and my cores do unlock and the motherboard will POST along with the message "4 Cores are activated!", however, Windows 7 x64 will not boot, it freezes when the 4 dots circle around the screen during bootup. I've tried upping the CPU voltage to 1.4, increasing CPU-NB voltage, and underclocking, but it does not seem to help at all. Any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Scripped

Successfully unlocked four cores on Phenom II X2 550 BE around a month ago on an Asus M4A79XTD EVO. ACC on, Unleashing on. BIOS revision 0704.

Still on stock cooling so haven't properly clocked it yet, just to 3.2GHz because it's a nicer number than 3.1







It's 12 hours prime95 stable on both small ffts and blend test. Not tried large ffts, don't think i need to.

No voltage increase was required. Well, I just left it on "auto" so I don't know.

Looking at grabbing an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro rev 2 to clock it up properly, will jot down the version no. when i get around to it.

Must say it's definitely been worth it, for example GTAIV runs smooth as hell now, i left it on 2 cores for a few days after the build and the game ran like crap with like 99% CPU usage listed on the in-game benchmark. After unlock it sits at around 65%.


----------



## domestic_ginger

To the above poster I would skip the arctic cooling freezer 7 pro rev 2 and go to "the Xigmatech s1283, OCZ Vendetta 2, and the Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer " as reccomended by the OP. They are rated better for not alot more imo.

I have had success on a Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 unlocking a x2 550.

It has probably been mentioned before that GB and MSI now have selective core 'relocking' to enable tricores from duals.


----------



## Scripped

Thanks for the tip domestic ginger, I'm still reading reviews, there are so many coolers out there :/ will definitely take a look.

Asus boards also have the option of enabling just tri-core







Well this one does anyway.

Also, welcome to OCN, update your profile with your system


----------



## domestic_ginger

Thanks for the ASUS headsup.

I would have a look on frostytech.com for reviews; I find them excellent. Just watch out for HSFs that point up/down as they may not fit due to overhang on your pimped up ram's heatsinks.

thanks, will update when I get time.


----------



## dixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atte* 
I can't seem to have any success with my Phenom II X2 550 BE. I have an ASUS M4N78 PRO motherboard with the latest BIOS (1109). I've set Nvidia Core Calibration to "Auto" and enabled "Unleashing mode" and my cores do unlock and the motherboard will POST along with the message "4 Cores are activated!", however, Windows 7 x64 will not boot, it freezes when the 4 dots circle around the screen during bootup. I've tried upping the CPU voltage to 1.4, increasing CPU-NB voltage, and underclocking, but it does not seem to help at all. Any suggestions, anyone?

Same problem. I have windows xp and i boot it but when mouse shows it simply freezes. I think our psu is too weak [450watt]. You should buy new power supply with at least 60a +12v rails.


----------



## mike752

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scripped* 
Successfully unlocked four cores on Phenom II X2 550 BE around a month ago on an Asus M4A79XTD EVO. ACC on, Unleashing on. BIOS revision 0704.

Still on stock cooling so haven't properly clocked it yet, just to 3.2GHz because it's a nicer number than 3.1







It's 12 hours prime95 stable on both small ffts and blend test. Not tried large ffts, don't think i need to.

No voltage increase was required. Well, I just left it on "auto" so I don't know.

Looking at grabbing an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro rev 2 to clock it up properly, will jot down the version no. when i get around to it.

Must say it's definitely been worth it, for example GTAIV runs smooth as hell now, i left it on 2 cores for a few days after the build and the game ran like crap with like 99% CPU usage listed on the in-game benchmark. After unlock it sits at around 65%.

I actually have that cooler, and while it is a pain in the ass to install if your motherboard is in your case, it works very well. When installing, I smudged the pre-applied thermal compound everywhere, making the coating uneven. However, with my Phenom II at x2 and 3.7GHz, I've never seen the temp higher than 45C. If I hadn't smudged the compound, it probably would be lower. I would HIGHLY recommend it


----------



## rolanista

does anyone know how much power an unlocked 550BE consumes? I'm planning to get an ATI 5850 next month...I'm not sure if my Cougar 700w can handle them both.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rolanista*


does anyone know how much power an unlocked 550BE consumes? I'm planning to get an ATI 5850 next month...I'm not sure if my Cougar 700w can handle them both.


i beleive it will be fine


----------



## CryWin

Just a tip to you guys with stability issues. Some boards have trouble unlocking extra cores at the full HT speed, you can try dropping it down and it may help.


----------



## atte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


Just a tip to you guys with stability issues. Some boards have trouble unlocking extra cores at the full HT speed, you can try dropping it down and it may help.


I am definitely trying this tomorrow, after that, i am out of hope...


----------



## CryWin

My Athlon II X3 426 came in today and I unlocked it to a quad with 6mb of cache but I could not get the 4th core stable. So I left the ACC at Auto and used the "Force 3 cores" option, which allows me to keep the 6mb of cache and and ditch the bad core.







I managed to get her up to 3.7ghz so far. Even internet browsing seems faster over my dual core @ 3ghz now.

I just need to tweak my ram back up now, I put it down to DDR400 so it wouldn't be holding me back.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=950421


----------



## BlueSnake01

Perfect and stabled here. Specs are in the sig. Loving this, best bang for the buck!







Does anyone know what the highest temp is for my Mobo? I cant see much info besides people saying it gets hot and reaches temp of 55+ I have seen mine go as high as 62 and I dont know if thats normal or not.... Anyone got answers for that? Would appreciate it


----------



## xSnip3rMaNx

got my parts yesterday from newegg. my motherboard is crappy though. my mouse freeze's and my keyboard stops responding the longer my system is on. i know its a bad motherboard becuase i spent 5+ hours in windows 7 changing drivers and same for windows XP. also my onboard sound makes terrible noise like ripping velcrow apart. i have a new mobo on the way.

with the bad mobo its hard to try to overclock. in the bios sometimes me keyboard just wont repsond to i cant change anything once i get my new one. i will test the overclocking.

cheer's!

Amd phenom x2 545 UNLOCKED to x4!


----------



## jcarrey42

I hope the attachment works, but so far with BIOS 4.0 on MSI 790GX-G65. After setting ACC to Auto, It posts, boots Win 7 professional, runs Prime 95 for almost 10 hours so far!

Anything else I should do to test this baby?


----------



## chimae

no luck with me









just bought a ga-790gpt-ud3h rev 1.0 (bios f2) with a ph2 550be (havent checked the stepping)

the damn computer wont post when I set acc to hybrid and auto. bios reset and tried bumping vcore to 1.4 ( its actually at 1.35 as default) and cpu nb to 1.35. still no luck.

is there anything else i should try? what are the max voltages i should test with?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chimae* 
no luck with me









just bought a ga-790gpt-ud3h rev 1.0 (bios f2) with a ph2 550be (havent checked the stepping)

the damn computer wont post when I set acc to hybrid and auto. bios reset and tried bumping vcore to 1.4 ( its actually at 1.35 as default) and cpu nb to 1.35. still no luck.

is there anything else i should try? what are the max voltages i should test with?

it could verry well be bad cores.


----------



## oipluckie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inimical* 
Just an update to the list of MBOBs that sucessfully unlock all cores









Hey inimical I have the same cpu and mobo you have I was wondering if you can help me out with what you tweaked to get it stable? I unlocked mine successfully but my mobo's bio is f3 and isn't stable. Would i have to downgrade it to f2 or does f3 work and my fourth core is just defective? Greatly appreciate it if you can reply.


----------



## mireka

Hi guys.

I just got me a 550BE, tried unlocking with Asus M4A785TD-V EVO and the lastest BIOS version.
Unlocks to 4 cores, shown as X4 B50 in POST. Boot into windows with no problems and see all four cores.

However when i run Prime95 it says there CPU0 has errors.
The other cores (CPU1,CPU2,CPU3) run fine without errors.

When I disable the unlocking and try prime95, it report no errors in both CPU0 and CPU1.
This motherboard could disable individual cores as it has "enable CPU0-1-2" and "enable CPU0-1-3" thus disabling the other core.

Here is the problem, the defective core is registered and shown as CPU0 in prime95 and there is no option disabling CPU0, only either CPU2 or CPU3.
Tried disabling CPU3 and CPU4, same result.

What can I do about this? What's causing this?
Thanks.


----------



## rolanista

Quote:

I just got me a 550BE, tried unlocking with Asus M4A785TD-V EVO and the lastest BIOS version.
Unlocks to 4 cores, show X4 50B in POST.
Do you mean *B50*?

About disabling that core...you might have to try those two options then try running prime95 again for each of them. if no error shows, then you'll get a successful tri-core unlock.

goodluck!


----------



## mireka

Yes I meant B50.

And I tried both options with no luck, Prime95 still reports CPU0 with errors.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mireka* 
Yes I meant B50.

And I tried both options with no luck, Prime95 still reports CPU0 with errors.

have you tried lowering the HT a little? sometimes that causes problems. tho never heard of a bad core 0


----------



## mireka

Tried various HT, 2000, 1800, 1600, 1000, 400

Some settings takes longer in Prime95 to error on CPU0. Most just instantly get error.


----------



## dixx

I've bought new psu [Thermaltake 700w] but i also have same problem.-> the motherboard POST along with the message "Processor: AMD Phenom II B50", however, Windows xp x32 doesn't boot, it freezes when mouse appeared on the screen during bootup. I've tried upping the CPU voltage to 1.4, increasing CPU-NB voltage, and underclocking, but it does not seem to help at all. Any suggestions, anyone? Help me please


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixx* 
I've bought new psu [Thermaltake 700w] but i also have same problem.-> the motherboard POST along with the message "Processor: AMD Phenom II B50", however, Windows xp x32 doesn't boot, it freezes when mouse appeared on the screen during bootup. I've tried upping the CPU voltage to 1.4, increasing CPU-NB voltage, and underclocking, but it does not seem to help at all. Any suggestions, anyone? Help me please

and the HT?


----------



## Lancer33

Bios 0704
Asus M4A79XTD EVO
First try and into windows. Seems stable just running programs but will prime it today.

Prime stable at stock clocks with all 4 cores.


----------



## dixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
and the HT?

Also tried to change that doesn't helps







. Any other ideas?
PS May be i need more RAM?
PPS Is it right processor what i need?








I think that processor might have code name - deneb and Package - am2+ 940.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixx* 
Also tried to change that doesn't helps







. Any other ideas?
PS May be i need more RAM?
PPS Is it right processor what i need?








I think that processor might have code name - deneb and Package - am2+ 940.

um, thats the rigt one, 550 is always called callisto, and the socket is what you put the core on. denab is what its name changes to when unlocked

i use an AM3 socket too, thats from your mobo


----------



## zipdogso

I have two 720 BE's the one running now I have no idea what it is but I have another that I bought that already had the fourth core unlocked and overclocked. Obviously I would like to get a board and set it up. For various reasons I have decided on an ASUS M4A79 Deluxe. I have downloaded the manual and read the BIOS section and there is no mention of ACC anywhere that I can see - so where is this mysterious ACC setting people go on about ?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipdogso* 
I have two 720 BE's the one running now I have no idea what it is but I have another that I bought that already had the fourth core unlocked and overclocked. Obviously I would like to get a board and set it up. For various reasons I have decided on an ASUS M4A79 Deluxe. I have downloaded the manual and read the BIOS section and there is no mention of ACC anywhere that I can see - so where is this mysterious ACC setting people go on about ?

should have it.


----------



## dani_

Hy. need some help, guys. i have a gigabyte ga-m720-us3 mobo with nvidia nforce 720d chipset and latest bios for my board (f6) and Phenom II 550 be. in my ACC function i have only one option: nvidia core calibration and no EC firmware option. i set it on auto and unlocked my phenom 550 two dorment cores . didn't mess with nothing else at first. windows booted just fine. it's all working great( ie, office, ran everest stability test 2hrs, prime95 small fft 2.5 hrs). the problem's starts when i'm trying the prime95 blend test. it just freezes. i have to manually restart because it just hangs. i've tried diffrent "All cores" calibrations, raising the nb and core voltage(up to +0.100 - 1.47v), disabling amd cool n' quiet, clearing CMOS. nothing works. so... i have a couple of questions:
- am i supose to have the Ec firmware option in my bios(f6 bios on nforce 720 chipset) or does it exist in a previous version (f5)?
- is this what's causing the problem?
- reinstalling the OS would make any difference?
Thank you! Any and all advice would be most welcomed! Help a poor guy in need!


----------



## danzo337

Is there a chart that keeps track of how many people have had success with unlocking 550BE's? Scrolling through page after page trying to keep track of who and which mobo gets tedious.

See a lot of Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P but is sold out everywhere I check.
M4A78-M looks like a good mobo, considering it's under $100.

Any suggestions for a mobo with most chance of success as well as overclocking capabilities?


----------



## GAMERIG

I am wondering if I can unlock/ overlock the AMD Phenom II Core2 550BE by MSI nF750-G55?


----------



## zipdogso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zipdogso*


I have two 720 BE's the one running now I have no idea what it is but I have another that I bought that already had the fourth core unlocked and overclocked. Obviously I would like to get a board and set it up. For various reasons I have decided on an ASUS M4A79 Deluxe. I have downloaded the manual and read the BIOS section and there is no mention of ACC anywhere that I can see - so where is this mysterious ACC setting people go on about ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


should have it.




Now that was a useless answer wasn't it...

I am sick of reading set ACC to auto....go to ACC settings....etc.

What I need is for someone to tell me exactly where it is....

Irrespective of whether it works or not an SB750 board should show ACC settings shouldn't it ??

I have an M3A78-T, a friend has an M3A78T deluxe and I have downloaded the manual for the M4A79 deluxe as it is my intended board but there is nothing about ACC on any of these boards that I can find....

i know the M4A79 deluxe can be used to unlock the 4th core so ACC should be there somewhere I would be grateful if someone could say where not just say:-
Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


should have it.


----------



## domestic_ginger

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *zipdogso*   Now that was a useless answer wasn't it...

i know the M4A79 deluxe can be used to unlock the 4th core so ACC should be there somewhere I would be grateful if someone could say where not just say:-  
   
 YouTube- How To Unlock Cores on ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO  



 
 Maybe the ACC function was released after the manual was printed? I don't think mine expains it either.


----------



## chimae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


it could verry well be bad cores.


yeah im thinkin that myself, damn i got unlucky.









tried bumping vcore to 1.45 and cpu nb to 1.4, disabled cool n quiet and bumped down the clock multiplier. still no post past the splash screen (wich is unresponsive into bios by the way). the only thing more i could try is bumping down the ht freequency...... but im really not that much into lowering the clock speeds, the rig is for gaming anyways so higher speed should be better than the extra cpus.

so i have just overcloked to 3500 by multiplier and its preforming wonderfully. I mean im using the stock cooler and the temps are still around the 30s idle, a little lower actually, and not hitting the 50s while gaming, and stable. So i could even bump it up some more if i need a bit more power, but its good enough as it is for the moment.

what about three core unlocking? is that something that just happens on the unlock process or u gotta force it through bios, if its got the options that is. coz my acc controls in my gigabyte 790-gpt just lets me add % of Volts to the cores. anyone got info on this?


----------



## TheM

I am new to overclock.net

i have the m4a785td-m evo,

what is the proper bios version i should use to attempt the unlock?


----------



## domestic_ginger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


I am new to overclock.net

i have the m4a785td-m evo,

what is the proper bios version i should use to attempt the unlock?


Try the most recent; from what i gather they are not disabling this function. Follow the instructions and see what happens. if it does not boot up after enabling ACC then try disabling each of unlocked cores and go for a tri.

GL!


----------



## 187IronMonkey

Hi, I come here quite often but I never registered or posted before.
Last june I bought my rig:

Phenom II X2 550 [email protected] (+1.325V Vcore) (forgot to check the batch number)
(highest achieved stable OC: [email protected] 1.425V)
Coolermaster V8 CPU cooler
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 AMD790X
4GB DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 2T Command
XFX Radeon HD4850 512MB
Coolermaster Real Power M520 PSU
1x DVD RW
3x Sata HD (2x500GB, 1x320GB)
OS: Windows 7-64bit Ultimate build 7600

After numerous fruitless attempts to unlock my 550 I have concluded:
Unlocking to 4 cores. Hangs on bootup
Unlocking to 3 cores. Hangs on bootup
Tried various ACC settings
Tried stepping up CPU NB up to 1.325V
Tried stepping up CPU voltage up to 1.45V
Tried stepping clock down to 2GHz
System always hangs during loadup of the kernel.

I ran out of ideas, anyone? Or should I accept the fact this chip has indeed 2 faulty cores?


----------



## chimae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *187IronMonkey*


Hi, I come here quite often but I never registered or posted before.
Last june I bought my rig:

Phenom II X2 550 [email protected] (+1.325V Vcore) (forgot to check the batch number)
(highest achieved stable OC: [email protected] 1.425V)
Coolermaster V8 CPU cooler
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 AMD790X
4GB DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 2T Command
XFX Radeon HD4850 512MB
Coolermaster Real Power M520 PSU
1x DVD RW
3x Sata HD (2x500GB, 1x320GB)
OS: Windows 7-64bit Ultimate build 7600

After numerous fruitless attempts to unlock my 550 I have concluded: 
Unlocking to 4 cores. Hangs on bootup
Unlocking to 3 cores. Hangs on bootup
Tried various ACC settings
Tried stepping up CPU NB up to 1.325V
Tried stepping up CPU voltage up to 1.45V
Tried stepping clock down to 2GHz
System always hangs during loadup of the kernel.

I ran out of ideas, anyone? Or should I accept the fact this chip has indeed 2 faulty cores?


looks like ur in my same boat, its a bugger heh.

ur mobo`s bios should be very similar to mine, how did you attempt unlocking only the third core?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chimae*


yeah im thinkin that myself, damn i got unlucky.









tried bumping vcore to 1.45 and cpu nb to 1.4, disabled cool n quiet and bumped down the clock multiplier. still no post past the splash screen (wich is unresponsive into bios by the way). the only thing more i could try is bumping down the ht freequency...... but im really not that much into lowering the clock speeds, the rig is for gaming anyways so higher speed should be better than the extra cpus.

so i have just overcloked to 3500 by multiplier and its preforming wonderfully. I mean im using the stock cooler and the temps are still around the 30s idle, a little lower actually, and not hitting the 50s while gaming, and stable. So i could even bump it up some more if i need a bit more power, but its good enough as it is for the moment.

what about three core unlocking? is that something that just happens on the unlock process or u gotta force it through bios, if its got the options that is. coz my acc controls in my gigabyte 790-gpt just lets me add % of Volts to the cores. anyone got info on this?


there may be a bios with slective core disableing. but thats the only way


----------



## zipdogso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domestic_ginger*


Bios layout should be similar.

Maybe the ACC function was released after the manual was printed? I don't think mine expains it either.


Thanks very much, domestic ginger....at last.
+rep


----------



## 187IronMonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


there may be a bios with slective core disableing. but thats the only way


On my mobo this is supported from bios version F7a. It's beta though.

I had to set to Hybrid. ACC to per core. then reboot and the option core control appears. Set that to manual (misspelled 'munaul' in the bios lol) and you can play with core 3 and 4. You can't disable core 0 and/or 2.

Grtz


----------



## 187IronMonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *187IronMonkey*


On my mobo this is supported from bios version F7a. It's beta though.

I had to set to Hybrid. ACC to per core. then reboot and the option core control appears. Set that to manual (misspelled 'munaul' in the bios lol) and you can play with core 3 and 4. You can't disable core 0 and/or 2.

Grtz










 I meant:

you can play with core 2 and 3 but you can't disable core 0 and/or 1.


----------



## TheM

Hi everyone! SUCCESS,

I just unlocked my 550 BE to a quad, (mobo: M4A785TD-M EVO with latest BIOS)
and i have not changed any other parameters,
E.g. Voltages, Multiplier, FSB Clock.

I was wondering what is a good program to test whether or not all four cores are stable?

I also would like a program to show me temps of the cpu/all the cores because i have heard that if this cpu exceeds 70 degrees that it will start encountering problems,
Im my bios it says i am at a nice 28 degrees, but i want to monitor it under load.

In summary, i need to know how to maintain my Quad, and test if it is stable,
Please let me know if i need to change voltages, %'s ETC.

THANKYOU to all and happy unlocking/overclocking


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


Hi everyone! SUCCESS,

I just unlocked my 550 BE to a quad, (mobo: M4A785TD-M EVO with latest BIOS)
and i have not changed any other parameters,
E.g. Voltages, Multiplier, FSB Clock.

I was wondering what is a good program to test whether or not all four cores are stable?

I also would like a program to show me temps of the cpu/all the cores because i have heard that if this cpu exceeds 70 degrees that it will start encountering problems,
Im my bios it says i am at a nice 28 degrees, but i want to monitor it under load.

In summary, i need to know how to maintain my Quad, and test if it is stable,
Please let me know if i need to change voltages, %'s ETC.

THANKYOU to all and happy unlocking/overclocking


Prime95 ....try like 4hrs

is there any1 who unlcked a 720 on Gigabytes GA-MA790GP DS4H mobo? need sum adnive on what to do and try to get the right bios. Btw turning Acc to auto is the only way to unlock the 4th core or i can set Acc to something else?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


Hi everyone! SUCCESS,

I just unlocked my 550 BE to a quad, (mobo: M4A785TD-M EVO with latest BIOS)
and i have not changed any other parameters,
E.g. Voltages, Multiplier, FSB Clock.

I was wondering what is a good program to test whether or not all four cores are stable?

I also would like a program to show me temps of the cpu/all the cores because i have heard that if this cpu exceeds 70 degrees that it will start encountering problems,
Im my bios it says i am at a nice 28 degrees, but i want to monitor it under load.

In summary, i need to know how to maintain my Quad, and test if it is stable,
Please let me know if i need to change voltages, %'s ETC.

THANKYOU to all and happy unlocking/overclocking


you cant measure the temps directly, but you can use the boards sensor which is usually 10ish degrees off but may be diffrent


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *187IronMonkey*


I meant:

you can play with core 2 and 3 but you can't disable core 0 and/or 1.


yeah they nver let u mess with 0/1


----------



## danzo337

Can anyone confirm if OCZ Reaper HPC 1066 ram is compatible with the Biostar TA790GX mobo?


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzo337* 
Can anyone confirm if OCZ Reaper HPC 1066 ram is compatible with the Biostar TA790GX mobo?

nope dont think so


----------



## domestic_ginger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zipdogso*


Thanks very much, domestic ginger....at last.
+rep


Pleasure, always glad to help! Thanks for the Rep.


----------



## domestic_ginger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zipdogso*


Thanks very much, domestic ginger....at last.
+rep


Pleasure, always glad to help! Thanks for the Rep.


----------



## TheM

with my unlocked cores:
i have ran prime95 multiple times, most times core #2 fails,
yet core 1 3 and 4 are VERY stable,
i think that i need to up the volts to keep them all running,
because whenever i run prime, core 1,2 or 3 fails right away, and then the rest will run stable for 2+ hours.

can anyone confirm that this is voltage issues.
still running stock speed (3.1) because i have the factory fan/heatsink,

but i am ordering the sunbeam core-contact freezer this week.

thanks,
my voltage is at 1.36 right now.


----------



## sub50hz

TheM, I just unlocked mine, and Prime has been running for about 2 hours @ 1.34 vCore, no issues, although the third core is about a minute behind the rest. I've noticed this on other stock quads, so I'm not too concerned, I'm at 3.1 for now, just to see if the cores are stable before overclocking. I assume I'll need some voltage to hit somewhere around 3.6, although I have seen CPU-Z validations that are getting above 3.5 without any vCore adjustment, although I cannot confirm if any of them properly stress-tested.


----------



## joker13

hi

i have phenom II X2 550

& Gigabyte GA_MA785G_ud3h @ Bios F5b

My patch is 0940fpmw

i cant unlock it

when i change EC firmware to Hybrid, and ACC to auto. Reboot.

the PC shutdown & i have to reset CMOS to work

does this patch is not good or the bios

any one use this mobo or this patch help me ....


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joker13* 
hi

i have phenom II X2 550

& Gigabyte GA_MA785G_ud3h @ Bios F5b

My patch is 0940fpmw

i cant unlock it

when i change EC firmware to Hybrid, and ACC to auto. Reboot.

the PC shutdown & i have to reset CMOS to work

does this patch is not good or the bios

any one use this mobo or this patch help me ....

try uping the voltage's


----------



## sub50hz

Success with Crosshair III Formula -- proof at stock clocks, overclocking starts tomorrow:










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=963912


----------



## joker13

cloud8521 , the same resault the PC shutdown & i have to reset CMOS to work

sub50hz , what is your processor patch ??


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joker13*


sub50hz , what is your processor patch ??


You mean stepping? Don't know actually, never cared to write it down. If I have to reapply thermal paste at any point, I'll jot it down.


----------



## rdsport323

I managed to unlock my X3 720, but, during the Prime95 tests, the 4th core fails right away. But, when i tried using the diagnostic with Sisoft Sandra, I was able to test the 4th core successfully. Is there a way to fix the errors in Prime95? or is my core busted?


----------



## forneus

I see that Cloud8521 got his Gigabyte 770ta-ud3 and 550 to unlock, I set my bios up and installed windows/booted up/installed drivers/updated windows. Then I unlock the 550 as per the instructions (hybrid / ACC auto, core 2&3 enabled) and it posts but blue screens at windows. I've tried percore and all cores at 0% and -2%. Do you think it needs more voltage (i tried a little bump) or just a bad chip?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forneus* 
I see that Cloud8521 got his Gigabyte 770ta-ud3 and 550 to unlock, I set my bios up and installed windows/booted up/installed drivers/updated windows. Then I unlock the 550 as per the instructions (hybrid / ACC auto, core 2&3 enabled) and it posts but blue screens at windows. I've tried percore and all cores at 0% and -2%. Do you think it needs more voltage (i tried a little bump) or just a bad chip?

slowly move your voltages up the the max (shown on the first page) also try with a slower HT. if none of that works the core may just be legitimately bad


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


slowly move your voltages up the the max (shown on the first page) also try with a slower HT. if none of that works the core may just be legitimately bad


This. Not everyone gets lucky with usable extra cores, kind of a crapshoot really.


----------



## rdsport323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


This. Not everyone gets lucky with usable extra cores, kind of a crapshoot really.


but if the core shows up and the computer does't crash... does that mean its defective? for my cpu, i can get the 4th core unlocked, and the computer runs fine. except when I run prime95 I get the errors, but the computer is stable. does that mean the core is broken ors hould I just still use it?


----------



## sub50hz

It might boot, but as others have mentioned, you really need a stability test to ensure the core is 100% stable. It may or may not be with added voltage.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdsport323*


but if the core shows up and the computer does't crash... does that mean its defective? for my cpu, i can get the 4th core unlocked, and the computer runs fine. except when I run prime95 I get the errors, but the computer is stable. does that mean the core is broken ors hould I just still use it?


how many errors? a few errors wont be horrible but could potentially be bad in the long term, and you may even lose data due to your core not processing it right


----------



## sub50hz

A "few" errors? I won't accept an OC if it's not 100% stable.


----------



## rolanista

I had the same experience when running prime95 for 12hours...I just noticed that my third core is left behind by a minute. but seems stable... I've been running it unlocked (but not OC'ed) 24/7 for a month already.


----------



## Freakn

I was wondering if anyone out there is running the F4 bios on a GA-MA785G-UD3H as i'm stuggling to get 4.0Ghz using F3 to boot into windows. I have got it a couple of time but never stable and was thinking i may give F4 a go and see what happens.

But I'm concerned about updating the bios now i'm running RAID 0, how will updating the bios affect my RAID settings?


----------



## rdsport323

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
how many errors? a few errors wont be horrible but could potentially be bad in the long term, and you may even lose data due to your core not processing it right

well lets just ssay, it pretty much fails right away.. the first 100 attempts fail, and then it just stops testing that core.

But other benchmark programs I ran like Sandra was able to run tests on that core just fine. it just fails on the Prime95 one..


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rdsport323* 
well lets just ssay, it pretty much fails right away.. the first 100 attempts fail, and then it just stops testing that core.

But other benchmark programs I ran like Sandra was able to run tests on that core just fine. it just fails on the Prime95 one..

unacceptable. shut the experiment off. you will cause death to all your friends and self!


----------



## forneus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
slowly move your voltages up the the max (shown on the first page) also try with a slower HT. if none of that works the core may just be legitimately bad

Well I got 3 cores going but I don't think the 4th is possible for me, oh well still better than stock! Thanks for the help too Cloud8521.


----------



## greymouser1011

FINALLY got my new motherboard... Updated to latest bios ver 1.A turned on ACC and now I have a Athlon II x2 440. Running Prime 95 now , but havn't OC'd yet at all. I want to make shure the core is stable first. Been up and running for about 5 hours now gaming with no crashes or errors.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=968025


----------



## greymouser1011

1 funny thing about the validation... It shows a primary AND a secondary gpu. The MB supports Crossfire and Hybrid Crossfire but I think I dissabled the onboard GPU ( It was giving errors while posting) . I only have 1 Video card installed so why 2 GPU's ??? Anyone???

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=968025


----------



## PCCstudent

Well not everybodys lucky. The mobo ASUS M4A78T-E had all the fields in BIOS to unlock,I selected all the correct fields in BIOS,checked the msconfig>boot>advanced.options>number of Processors and I can't get it to unlock. Any more things to try?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i just ordered on friday a 720 BE so we will see if i can unllock the 4th core stable or not. if not im sure ill be happy with 3 cores that i can easily overclock for current games. let you guys know monday since ups doesnt work on weekends


----------



## Modtacular

Just unlocked my 550 to an X3 450. Ran Prime95 overnight. Motherboard is ASUS M4A79XTD EVO. Stock voltages. Going to try overclocking later. Oh, and how do you check temps?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=969437

Also, temporary 7900 borrowed from a friend until my 5770 comes back from RMA.

*EDIT*

Stable overclock at 3.5 at stock voltages. In the BIOS vcore is set to 1.35, but CPUZ says it's 1.37...


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greymouser1011* 
1 funny thing about the validation... It shows a primary AND a secondary gpu. The MB supports Crossfire and Hybrid Crossfire but I think I dissabled the onboard GPU ( It was giving errors while posting) . I only have 1 Video card installed so why 2 GPU's ??? Anyone???

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=968025



do you have two screens attached?


----------



## PCCstudent

I unlocked M4A78T-E


----------



## mtl777

I have unlocked the 4th core of my Phenom II 720 BE on my Asrock M3A790GXH/128M board. The problem is that when I do a cold boot, it hangs on the POST screen and I have to press reset so it boots again. Then on the second POST, it hangs again and I have to press reset again. So it boots again, then on the third POST it is finally able to get into Windows. It seems like it needs to warm up first before being able to boot successfully.

This started happening when I updated to BIOS version 1.7. Prior to this, I had BIOS version 1.1 which did not hang on booting but had another issue: When I did a cold boot, sometimes it would recognize only 3 cores, and sometimes it would see all 4 cores. It was erratic. This issue was fixed with BIOS 1.7 -- it is now always seeing all 4 cores -- but another issue (the hanging) has come up. Sigh.







Anybody experienced something like this?

BTW, my machine starts up undervolted and with a low multiplier in the BIOS. I have the following settings in the BIOS:

CPU Base Frequency = 250 MHz
CPU Multiplier = 5.5
CPU Frequency = 250 x 5.5 = 1375 MHz
Core Voltage = 0.9375 V
NB Frequency = 250 x 10 = 2500 MHz
NB Voltage = 1.2625 V
HT Link Frequency = Auto (this defaults to 250 x 10 = 2500 MHz)
HT Voltage = Auto (don't know what this defaults to)

When the system boots into Windows, it runs PhenomMsrTweaker as a service. This cool utility allows me to automatically underclock or overclock based on the load of my system. I have set it to overclock when the load gets to 70% or higher. The overclocked setting changes the CPU multi to 14.5 (hence the CPU frequency to 250 x 14.5 = 3625 MHz) and the core voltage to 1.4375 V. The NB voltage stays the same at 1.2625 V. When the load goes back to below 70%, it automatically reverts to the underclocked startup settings of 5.5 CPU multi and 0.9375 V core voltage. The NB voltage is still the same at 1.2625 V. I do not change the NB voltage whether underclocking or overclocking because the NB frequency cannot be changed -- PhenomMsrTweaker does not offer any option to change the NB multi or base frequency.

I would really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtl777* 
I have unlocked the 4th core of my Phenom II 720 BE on my Asrock M3A790GXH/128M board. The problem is that when I do a cold boot, it hangs on the POST screen and I have to press reset so it boots again. Then on the second POST, it hangs again and I have to press reset again. So it boots again, then on the third POST it is finally able to get into Windows. It seems like it needs to warm up first before being able to boot successfully.

This started happening when I updated to BIOS version 1.7. Prior to this, I had BIOS version 1.1 which did not hang on booting but had another issue: When I did a cold boot, sometimes it would recognize only 3 cores, and sometimes it would see all 4 cores. It was erratic. This issue was fixed with BIOS 1.7 -- it is now always seeing all 4 cores -- but another issue (the hanging) has come up. Sigh.







Anybody experienced something like this?

BTW, my machine starts up undervolted and with a low multiplier in the BIOS. I have the following settings in the BIOS:

CPU Base Frequency = 250 MHz
CPU Multiplier = 5.5
CPU Frequency = 250 x 5.5 = 1375 MHz
Core Voltage = 0.9375 V
NB Frequency = 250 x 10 = 2500 MHz
NB Voltage = 1.2625 V
HT Link Frequency = Auto (this defaults to 250 x 10 = 2500 MHz)
HT Voltage = Auto (don't know what this defaults to)

When the system boots into Windows, it runs PhenomMsrTweaker as a service. This cool utility allows me to automatically underclock or overclock based on the load of my system. I have set it to overclock when the load gets to 70% or higher. The overclocked setting changes the CPU multi to 14.5 (hence the CPU frequency to 250 x 14.5 = 3625 MHz) and the core voltage to 1.4375 V. The NB voltage stays the same at 1.2625 V. When the load goes back to below 70%, it automatically reverts to the underclocked startup settings of 5.5 CPU multi and 0.9375 V core voltage. The NB voltage is still the same at 1.2625 V. I do not change the NB voltage whether underclocking or overclocking because the NB frequency cannot be changed -- PhenomMsrTweaker does not offer any option to change the NB multi or base frequency.

I would really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance!









have you tried slowing the HT down incrementally?


----------



## mtl777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
have you tried slowing the HT down incrementally?

You mean the HT link frequency? I have just reduced it to 2000 MHz (250 x 8). I also increased the core voltage to 1.15 V. My machine seems to be working fine now! Thank you so much for the suggestion!!


----------



## greymouser1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


do you have two screens attached?


Only one monitor connected. If I enable the onboard video it shows 3 gpu's. LOL


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtl777*


You mean the HT link frequency? I have just reduced it to 2000 MHz (250 x 8). I also increased the core voltage to 1.15 V. My machine seems to be working fine now! Thank you so much for the suggestion!!

















no problem









Quote:



Originally Posted by *greymouser1011*


Only one monitor connected. If I enable the onboard video it shows 3 gpu's. LOL


oh.. thats odd, but something i guess you gotta live with


----------



## skillsize

I have a question about the AMD Phenom ll x2 550BE. Is it possible to damage the 2 disabled cores? Because I'm afraid my 2 disabled cores are damaged because I'm running a 24/7 overclock at 3.6ghz. So I'm actually just wondering if its possible to damage the 2 disabled cores by overclocking?

I will be buying a new motherboard soon to unlock my 2 cores. Any suggestions? If I buy the right motherboard it should unlock with a succes?

Also I'm getting a new case: Antec Nine Hundred 
Do you think I need any extra cooling when I unlock it to a quad-core?

And I do you think my Power Supply is enough to run all that? And support cables and things like that?

My system specifications:

CPU: AMD Phenom ll x2 550BE running at 3.6GHz (Standard cooling about 49cÂ° stressed)
Motherboard: MSI K9A2GM V3(MS-7302)
RAM: 2x2GB 800MHz
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce 9600GT Superclocked
HD: Seagate 250GB 7200rpm
Power Supply: Sweex 650watt Low Noise


----------



## highsticking

If anyone is still interested...

I unlocked my 550BE with a Gigabyte MA-790GP-UD3H. The CPU batch number was 0931 but I don't quite remember the rest.

Working on the OC now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=974671


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skillsize* 
I have a question about the AMD Phenom ll x2 550BE. Is it possible to damage the 2 disabled cores? Because I'm afraid my 2 disabled cores are damaged because I'm running a 24/7 overclock at 3.6ghz. So I'm actually just wondering if its possible to damage the 2 disabled cores by overclocking?

I will be buying a new motherboard soon to unlock my 2 cores. Any suggestions? If I buy the right motherboard it should unlock with a succes?

Also I'm getting a new case: Antec Nine Hundred
Do you think I need any extra cooling when I unlock it to a quad-core?

And I do you think my Power Supply is enough to run all that? And support cables and things like that?

My system specifications:

CPU: AMD Phenom ll x2 550BE running at 3.6GHz (Standard cooling about 49cÂ° stressed)
Motherboard: MSI K9A2GM V3(MS-7302)
RAM: 2x2GB 800MHz
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce 9600GT Superclocked
HD: Seagate 250GB 7200rpm
Power Supply: Sweex 650watt Low Noise

yes it can damage the cores if you do it too long, or by running it above 70 degrees C for too long


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i just got my x3 720 and unlocked with success with no voltage tweeks at all. System booted up perfect.

Mobo used: ASUS M4A78LT-M LE AM3 AMD 780L Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Im going to start the prime95 test here shortly so ill give results later on. so far i havent encountered a problem yet just sitting here downloading and stuff.


----------



## skillsize

Is a Asus M4A785T-M motherboard able to unlock the 2 cores on an AMD phenom ll x2 550BE?


----------



## mtl777

Hey guys, I have a question. When you set ACC to Auto, is there a utility that can tell you what ACC values each of your cores have been set to? When setting ACC to All Cores or Per Core there is no problem since you know what values you are setting. But when setting ACC to Auto, you don't know.

Thanks!


----------



## rdsport323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*


i just got my x3 720 and unlocked with success with no voltage tweeks at all. System booted up perfect.

Mobo used: ASUS M4A78LT-M LE AM3 AMD 780L Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Im going to start the prime95 test here shortly so ill give results later on. so far i havent encountered a problem yet just sitting here downloading and stuff.


Yeah mine booted up fine with 4 cores also, but once I started running Prime95, thats when all the errors starting popping up.. Let me know if you have any success with the Prime95 tests..


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rdsport323* 
Yeah mine booted up fine with 4 cores also, but once I started running Prime95, thats when all the errors starting popping up.. Let me know if you have any success with the Prime95 tests..

Did you try adding any voltage? Seems like a Vcore bump aling with a CPU-NB bump stabilizes some unlocked chips.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I dont know if this is correct or not. here is what happend i had prime95 running for 5 hours No flaws at all. everything passed. My 3 year old shut the prime95 down on accident so i rebooted the pc and i started prime95 back up.

When i restarted prime95 i let it run for 30 minutes and went back to look at it and i noticed test #1 and #2 had failed. Timedout. so im not sure if it was because the program got shut down without hitting stop the first time or the 4th core is causing unstable the cores to be unstable.

I am running the test Right now and its been going for about 20 minutes and so far so good. so im not sure


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*


I dont know if this is correct or not. here is what happend i had prime95 running for 5 hours No flaws at all. everything passed. My 3 year old shut the prime95 down on accident so i rebooted the pc and i started prime95 back up.

When i restarted prime95 i let it run for 30 minutes and went back to look at it and i noticed test #1 and #2 had failed. Timedout. so im not sure if it was because the program got shut down without hitting stop the first time or the 4th core is causing unstable the cores to be unstable.

I am running the test Right now and its been going for about 20 minutes and so far so good. so im not sure


Check the log file -- was it a rounding error or something?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

This is when it failed after i rebooted my pc. easily wrong it wasnt even 30 minutes.

[Mon Jan 25 19:47:02 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Mon Jan 25 19:56:43 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon Jan 25 20:21:12 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!


----------



## sub50hz

What are your temps at load? And your current core voltage? I would slap 1.4V at the CPU, CPU-NB and maybe 1.25 at NB. As long as your temps keep in check, those settings are well within safe limits.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

my core voltage is 1.312 i didnt touch it. i just unlocked the 4th core. my idle temps are 31%c 88F

I downloaded everest to check temps but im unsure of how to use it and i tryed coretemp but it doesnt seem to show any temps all it sais is 0%


----------



## sub50hz

31C at full load during Prime? If that's the case, try upping the voltages I previously selected. 31C is damn cold for full load, and not too shabby for idle, either -- although if it _is_ just your idle temp, it doesn't mean much until we find out what your load temps are.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

no 31c at idle nothing running. im running prime95 now and using the everest ultimate edition to check temps. load temps right now are going from 39-40c 104F


----------



## mR sage

Hey Guys, My old system finally started going out so I had to run to the store and buy something to replace it quickly. I saw this thread thought I would give a 550BE a try since it was cheap. Here's my results so far.

Specs:
AMD Phenom II 550BE (0951APMW) Chilled by Coolmaster V8
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H Rev 1.0 w/F5 Bios (I tested the F3, F4, & F5 Bios All of them worked for unlocking)
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 4GB (2x2GB) Dual Channel Kit CAS8
Sapphire HD4870 Toxic



















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975336

I haven't had time to mess with it much this is just my initial. Temps sitting at about 48c max load during prime95. Stock cooler could barely handle it unlocked at stock speeds.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ok temps @ idle nothing running are 31C 88F - temps with prime95 running full load a 39-40 104F. is not going above 40c


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3* 
ok temps @ idle nothing running are 31C 88F - temps with prime95 running full load a 39-40 104F. is not going above 40c

Ok, raise those voltages.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im not going to lie and make fun of me if you please LOL but i dont know what in the bois. kind of my first real rig. never done any type of overclocking or anything in the past


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3* 
im not going to lie and make fun of me if you please LOL but i dont know what in the bois. kind of my first real rig. never done any type of overclocking or anything in the past


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I would slap 1.4V at the CPU, CPU-NB and maybe 1.25 at NB.

So, CPU Voltage (Vcore) 1.4V, CPU-NB Voltage 1.3V, NB Voltage 1.25V. You can always increase them, but see where this gets you.


----------



## razo007

i'm using phII x2 550BE and oc to 3.44(215x16 multiplier).. with motherboard asus m4a77td-pro.. and my bios version is 1102..

when i try unlocking the others core.. for the first time it being ok..

but after i restart.. the bios told me that unleashing mode failure..

why..?? does anybody have idea with my problem..??


----------



## mireka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mireka*


Hi guys.

I just got me a 550BE, tried unlocking with Asus M4A785TD-V EVO and the lastest BIOS version.
Unlocks to 4 cores, shown as X4 B50 in POST. Boot into windows with no problems and see all four cores.

However when i run Prime95 it says there CPU0 has errors.
The other cores (CPU1,CPU2,CPU3) run fine without errors.

When I disable the unlocking and try prime95, it report no errors in both CPU0 and CPU1.
This motherboard could disable individual cores as it has "enable CPU0-1-2" and "enable CPU0-1-3" thus disabling the other core.

Here is the problem, the defective core is registered and shown as CPU0 in prime95 and there is no option disabling CPU0, only either CPU2 or CPU3.
Tried disabling CPU3 and CPU4, same result.

What can I do about this? What's causing this?
Thanks.



Any ideas guys?


----------



## mR sage

Are you overclocking it at all? What is your NB running at? Did you try increasing your voltages?


----------



## highsticking

delete


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i'm using phII x2 550BE and oc to 3.44(215x16 multiplier).. with motherboard asus m4a77td-pro.. and my bios version is 1102..

when i try unlocking the others core.. for the first time it being ok..

but after i restart.. the bios told me that unleashing mode failure..

why..?? does anybody have idea with my problem..??



anybody who can solve my problem..?


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


anybody who can solve my problem..?


When you tried to unlock the cores, did you go back to stock cpu reference speed?

Maybe someone else can help out but if you are trying to unlock your X2 _while _ overclocked, it might not work well.

I suggest going back to stock values and trying from there.


----------



## domestic_ginger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


anybody who can solve my problem..?


What are your temps like when you unlock and if you reset the bios and then unlock does it work each time

@mireka

The locked cores may not be the third and fourth cores detected when you unlock. Not sure how the system numbers them. So CPU0 (as x2) =/= CPU0 (as x4). Try the voltage up to 1.4 and as previous poster said avoid OCing at teh same time. Some cores have noted to be 'weak' and require more power and overclock poorly. I think its reported in the link here but cannot open at work.....


----------



## mireka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mR sage*


Are you overclocking it at all? What is your NB running at? Did you try increasing your voltages?


tried both stock and OC
tired up to 1.5vcore
Not sure about NB but default


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highsticking* 
When you tried to unlock the cores, did you go back to stock cpu reference speed?

Maybe someone else can help out but if you are trying to unlock your X2 _while_ overclocked, it might not work well.

I suggest going back to stock values and trying from there.

maybe coz of this.. before this.. i was unlock the cores without ocing my cpu.. my pc getting allright.. but when i'm ocing my cpu i got this problem..

thanks 4 the info..

n one more.. my cpu temp was around 45c-50c.. i dont know how good with this cpu temp.. is it ideal or not... n what should i do to make my cpu become cool than now...


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


maybe coz of this.. before this.. i was unlock the cores without ocing my cpu.. my pc getting allright.. but when i'm ocing my cpu i got this problem..

thanks 4 the info..

n one more.. my cpu temp was around 45c-50c.. i dont know how good with this cpu temp.. is it ideal or not... n what should i do to make my cpu become cool than now...


Where are you getting your temperature readings from? Are they the TMPIN0, 1, 2 readings from something like HWMonitor? Is the 45-50 at idle or at load? What is the ambient temperature? You may want to check first that you are getting (or estimating) accurate readings.

I don't have much experience either, but I would suggest getting a cooler before you unlock and try to overclock. Your stock cooler probably won't be good enough. I'm trying to keep mine way under 55 degrees at load, but I have a better cooler than the stock one.

Stress test your cpu with two cores and take temperature readings with HWMonitor. Compare the core temperatures with the TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 readings. Then when you unlock, you can estimate what your cpu temperature is with four cores. Some kind of thermometer is probably the best but if you try to stay within a safe zone, you shouldn't have to worry too much.


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highsticking* 
Where are you getting your temperature readings from? Are they the TMPIN0, 1, 2 readings from something like HWMonitor? Is the 45-50 at idle or at load? What is the ambient temperature? You may want to check first that you are getting (or estimating) accurate readings.

I don't have much experience either, but I would suggest getting a cooler before you unlock and try to overclock. Your stock cooler probably won't be good enough. I'm trying to keep mine way under 55 degrees at load, but I have a better cooler than the stock one.

Stress test your cpu with two cores and take temperature readings with HWMonitor. Compare the core temperatures with the TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 readings. Then when you unlock, you can estimate what your cpu temperature is with four cores. Some kind of thermometer is probably the best but if you try to stay within a safe zone, you shouldn't have to worry too much.

i got the temperature reading via asus pc probe.. n HWmonitor.. while running stress test with 2 cores at 3.5ghz(oc).. my temperature reaches around 58c-59c.. and while idle.. their temperature was around 48c-49c.. my MB was around 39c-40c while stress test and 35c while idle.. is it ok..??


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i got the temperature reading via asus pc probe.. n HWmonitor.. while running stress test with 2 cores at 3.5ghz(oc).. my temperature reaches around 58c-59c.. and while idle.. their temperature was around 48c-49c.. my MB was around 39c-40c while stress test and 35c while idle.. is it ok..??


Your cpu temps seem high. I would really suggest getting an aftermarket cooler before you go for 4 cores.


----------



## razo007

how about with my waranty..?? is it will void if i replace the HSF..?? if not.. i will replace it with better HSF.. n what the best specification of the HSF..?? how should i choose it..??


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


how about with my waranty..?? is it will void if i replace the HSF..?? if not.. i will replace it with better HSF.. n what the best specification of the HSF..?? how should i choose it..??


Well, oc'ing your cpu will probably void your warranty so....

There is also a lot of information about different types of heatsinks and fans on OCN as well as other sites. They come in different sizes and shapes. Some are loud and some are not. If you do some reading, it will help a lot.


----------



## Sarky

Hi all, long time lurker here!

I built my sig rig system last week, and decided to post my unlocking results. Here's the CPU-Z validation.









CPU is stable, and is also stable with Cool N Quiet enabled, so I'm pretty happy with the unlock! Thanks for the guide btw, it was useful when it came to unlocking


----------



## razo007

is that enough if i just replace my HSF..??


----------



## skillsize

I made my decision to buy this motherboard:
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...=&prod_no=1856

But I cant seem to find any ACC options etc.. on the motherboard?
Do you think I can unlock the 2 cores on a 550BE?


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skillsize*


I made my decision to buy this motherboard:
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...=&prod_no=1856

But I cant seem to find any ACC options etc.. on the motherboard?
Do you think I can unlock the 2 cores on a 550BE?


It says on the link beside the chipset...AMD ACC Ready.

As far as I know, MSI boards do unlock with the right BIOS and chipset. The first page of this thread has a list with your board on it...unfortunately with ??? because no one has reported yet.


----------



## skillsize

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highsticking*


It says on the link beside the chipset...AMD ACC Ready.

As far as I know, MSI boards do unlock with the right BIOS and chipset. The first page of this thread has a list with your board on it...unfortunately with ??? because no one has reported yet.


Thank you, didn't see that ACC thing


----------



## razo007

what the spec of HSF should i choose...???

is it cooler master hyper TX3 is ok..??


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


what the spec of HSF should i choose...???

is it cooler master hyper TX3 is ok..??


its ok not that great tho


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


what the spec of HSF should i choose...???

is it cooler master hyper TX3 is ok..??


Do you like that style of cooler? If so, there are probably other ones that are a little bit better than that one. You should do a comparison by reading reviews...and Google always helps.

Please also make sure that your hsf will actually fit in your case. The bigger the hsf is, the more difficult it will be to install just because it's more cumbersome.

I'm using a 3rsystem IceAge Prima Boss II with Noctua NH-U12P fan...very cool and quiet too. It's really big though so just fit in my case. I'm sure you can find out what others are using as well and find out what will work best for you.

Good luck~!


----------



## razo007

i was calculate the dimension of the HSF and my casing.. i see.. the size of the HSF will fit with my casing.. and i have to take out the side panel fan to close the side panel.. is it suitable condition or not..??


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i was calculate the dimension of the HSF and my casing.. i see.. the size of the HSF will fit with my casing.. and i have to take out the side panel fan to close the side panel.. is it suitable condition or not..??


That's entirely up to you. My n520 "didn't fit" with the side fan in place until Mr. Dremel came out. Damn fan fits now!

*shakes fist*


----------



## razo007

hmm..

maybe i must think again about the hsf... thanks to you all for evry information giving...

this forum was very good...


----------



## gtsteviiee

Mine just doesn't want to unlock. Tried 1.45Vcore and 1.25northbridge voltage
just wouldnt unlock anything else?

My load temps are fine, it doesn't get up to 35c on load either...?

I think it's my cpu.

edit: M4785-M = fail


----------



## H-man

Just clock that sucker to 3.6, join the 1 Ghz OC club (I did he he)


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Just clock that sucker to 3.6, join the 1 Ghz OC club (I did he he)

That's what im trying to do but It seem to not let me ):


----------



## Sid Icarus

So I am able to unlock my 550, it posts and it boots into windows just fine. I can even play games for the most part, but prime95 = instant death. I get a full system lockup and have to reboot.

This can be done on the factory voltage settings and is over course at the stock clock. I can bump the voltages up to around 1.375v but its still instant death in prime95. Its worth noting that this is also being done the stock cooler. I have a LED temp readout on my board that I guess is pulling temps from the socket, so despite the fact the CPU temp sensor go out with the unlocking I can still somewhat gauge the temp. Once I push past the 1.4v range and run prime95, its no longer instant death, but within 5 minutes at full load, the board temp sensor starts climbing above 60C and I shut it down.

My question would be, given the information provided, would it be worth upgrading the stock cooler? How likely is it that bumping the voltage closer towards 1.5v would increase stability. And also, what specific voltages should I be looking to modify?


----------



## sub50hz

Upgrade the stock cooler, 4 cores or not. You will definitely thank yourself.

As far as the 4 core deal, try upping the CPU-NB voltage to somewhere around 1.25 -- see if that affords you any more stability.


----------



## raxen

Sorry for the lack of updates everyone. I've just been pretty busy lately in general. Anyway, list has been updated. I'm happy to see the list grow from a dozen or so motherboards to three times that. It's also nice to see so many new members joining OCN just so they can contribute their screenshots. Many thanks to all of you.

As requested in OP, when including a screenshot of your successful unlock, please follow the sample picture. I hate to be a pain, but the sample picture template makes it really easy to see 4 cores + motherboard + bios revision.

On a related note, this thread is definitely growing fast to become the most viewed thread in the AMD section of OCN. In roughly 6 months, we've hit 200,000+ views!! Definitely, a large part of the page views are from Google hits. For all you guests out there, I welcome you to sign up for an account and keep the thread going with more success stories!!


----------



## unknown1321

Not to sound like a dick but i didnt know they could unlock until after i bought the processor then found out and it unlocked no prob with the biostar 785ge 128m.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unknown1321*


Not to sound like a dick but i didnt know they could unlock until after i bought the processor then found out and it unlocked no prob with the biostar 785ge 128m.


that makes you sound like a dick why XD


----------



## paperwastage

will get pics up soon after i get my cpu cooler, but just some info that some people might want(CPU batch numbers)

MSI 785G-E65 mATX plus Phenom II X2 550 BE

0940FPMW purchased from newegg a few days ago

unlocks to quad core (BIOS, disable QnC, enabled ACC, enable "Unlock All Cores" on my board, up vCore to 1.350V)

STOCK COOLER
25C ambient temp
38C idle on dual core
41C idle on quad core, at least 65C* stress on quad core

*ran Prime95 for 5 minutes, no errors, but 65C is a still too high for my liking(well, the GPU on my Dell M1330 goes up to 100C when stressed, but still), so stopped it... will stress it longer(>3 hours) when my cpu cooler comes, and post pics... but so far no problems

QUESTION: does HWMonitor report CPU temps correctly (as a dual core)? Googling this shows different answers... the one that currently applies to me is that the CPU Temp(core 1, core 2) is based on an algorithm and not an actual temperature reading... TMPIN0 gives temperatures that matches the mobo temp in BIOS... TMPIN2 gives temperatures that matches the CPU temp in BIOS

not really planning to overclock, but may just test a simple +100/200mhz


----------



## delly47

so i am able to unlock the 4 cores at default speeds, with the cpu voltage upped a bit. win 7 boots ok, and shows the 4 cores, but then i get some weird program crashes. the 2 main ones that i know of that winamp, and windows update. the windows update one puzzled me for so long, i had no idea it was the unlock causing it. i even reinstalled windows. but then i set it back to duo core and no problems at all. i did get the winamp problem fixed. at first when you went to play a song it would crash. but i turned off cool and quiet and that fixed the winamp problem. still havent got windows update to work like it should with x4. anyone else had strange, gremliny crashs? is there some other bios settings that i need to turn off? what else is causing it?


----------



## delly47

also i have batch number 09268PMW
is that good?


----------



## Cl0cker

RE:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bkobe7*


Hello, new Phenom II owner here. Also, new board to add to the list...CPU-Z attached. Iâ€™ve successfully unlocked the 2 dormant cores and am currently stuck at trying to get my system stable at 3.4Ghz.

Current settings:
- Processor Frequency Multiplier: [x 17.0]
- CPU/NB Frequency: [Auto]
- CPU Over Voltage: [1.3750]
- VDDNB Over Voltage: [1.175V]
- CPU VDD Voltage: [Auto]
- LoadLine Calibration: [Auto]
- All options in â€˜Hyper Transport Configurationâ€™ and â€˜Chipset Voltageâ€™ left on [Auto]


Even if your BIOS doesn't have the ACC feature it still works?

I have the same mobo but a Athlon 2x only.

so all i need is the right Phenom II processor & BIOS settings then I can


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cl0cker*


RE:

Even if your BIOS doesn't have the ACC feature it still works?

I have the same mobo but a Athlon 2x only.

so all i need is the right Phenom II processor & BIOS settings then I can










The motherboard does have ACC option.


----------



## Cford88

Just bought an xII 550 and Boistar TA785GE 128M and with the modded Bios from another thread I was able to unlock on the first try. I bought all the stuff from Microcenter and installing Win 7 on it now. Stepping on the Processor was 0928 something, that is the lowest they had.

Thanks for this awesome thread, I couldn't have done it without you guys.


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cford88*


Just bought an xII 550 and Boistar TA785GE 128M and with the modded Bios from another thread I was able to unlock on the first try. I bought all the stuff from Microcenter and installing Win 7 on it now. Stepping on the Processor was 0928 something, that is the lowest they had.

Thanks for this awesome thread, I couldn't have done it without you guys.


0928 says 2009 28th week...

mines 0940, 2009 40th week... unlockable...

either you subscribe to one of three axioms
1) Earlier in manfacturing, AMD needs to fulfill demand of dual cores, and bin more x4 to x2
2) Later in manufacturing, better process, fewer faulty cores, easier to get a good x4 chip...
3) Get lucky...

I would say (3) is the most valid choice


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperwastage*


0928 says 2009 28th week...

mines 0940, 2009 40th week... unlockable...

either you subscribe to one of three axioms
1) Earlier in manfacturing, AMD needs to fulfill demand of dual cores, and bin more x4 to x2
2) Later in manufacturing, better process, fewer faulty cores, easier to get a good x4 chip...
3) Get lucky...

I would say (3) is the most valid choice










Unless the evidence contradicts it, the most reasonable chain of events looks like this:

1. Fab issues cause faulty cores
2. AMD uses chip harvesting to create lower core count chips at a more afforable price point (larger market for $99 and under)
3. Demand increases for said price point
4. AMD purposely deactivates cores on chips in order to sell a larger quantity of product at a lower price point, potentially reaching a break-even point, or even a small profit
5. AMD fabricators correct the fab process, meaning most chips are successful quads
6. AMD begins taking a loss, because more people are buying lower-cost harvested chips
7. AMD slowly phases out dual- and tri-core Phenoms and lowers prices on quads, since now the Athlon II chips fill their low-cost market segment
8. The few remaining X2 and X3 chips are either purposefully deactivated-core quads, or deactivated via fab errors (process will never be 100% successful).

AMD now sells more Athlons than Phenoms, because most customers are not interested in paying more than 100 bucks for a CPU. I could go on and on, but you get the point.


----------



## Cford88

Spoke too soon, BSOD installing win 7, dropped back down to 2 cores but install is taking way too long. Install screens hang for several minutes before continuing , what do you think could be the problem. All I have is 1 SATA 500GB HD and one SATA DVD Rom.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cford88*


Spoke too soon, BSOD installing win 7, dropped back down to 2 cores but install is taking way too long. Install screens hang for several minutes before continuing , what do you think could be the problem. All I have is 1 SATA 500GB HD and one SATA DVD Rom.


Wow, I definitely would not recommend trying to do an OS install until you can test the ability of the unlocked cores. Windows isn't a quick install, it will take a while.


----------



## Cford88

Ok, win 7 is installed but as soon as I go into the BIOS and enable the other cores I get a BSOD on Bootup. The BIOS is seeing the Processor as an X4 B50, Am I hosed or is there something else I can try. I did ACC set to all cores, HT @ 1.6ghz and all cores @ -2. Is there something that I am missing?


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cford88* 
Ok, win 7 is installed but as soon as I go into the BIOS and enable the other cores I get a BSOD on Bootup. The BIOS is seeing the Processor as an X4 B50, Am I hosed or is there something else I can try. I did ACC set to all cores, HT @ 1.6ghz and all cores @ -2. Is there something that I am missing?

did you disable Quiet n Cool or up Vcore by 0.05


----------



## Cford88

Just tried it, no go. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dirtydozza

thanks for the guide unlocked my mates 720 BE no problems what so ever. The MOBO i was using was the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO with the latest bios at the time (0602 20/01/2010)

unlocked the 4th and bumped the multi to 15 which gave a 3ghz quad 12hrs prime stable with no other changes to vcore etc everything else was left stock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=985364


----------



## Cford88

So I was able to get it working with just 3 cores, better than 2 I guess. Does this mean that the 4th core has problems or should I keep trying to tweak?


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cford88* 
So I was able to get it working with just 3 cores, better than 2 I guess. Does this mean that the 4th core has problems or should I keep trying to tweak?

most likely... you could try to tweak to make it work... it's just spending more time to find the right spot... make sure you do run Prime95 for at least 3 hours at the end.... i'll be running mine overnight to make sure the 2 extra cores work well, because i got one crash yesterday (playing 720p video with cores 10% in use... probably just a bad app or GPU problem since i encoded a video for 10 minutes at 50% x 4 corces in use)


----------



## Cford88

Another quick question, CPUZ is showing the CPU bouncing from 800MHZ to 1900MHZ and Multiplier at X4. The CPU was identified as an X3 450 in CPUZ as well, did I miss something in the Bios?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cford88*


Another quick question, CPUZ is showing the CPU bouncing from 800MHZ to 1900MHZ and Multiplier at X4. The CPU was identified as an X3 450 in CPUZ as well, did I miss something in the Bios?


Maybe your CnQ is on, so that's why the speed drops down at idle. x3 450 seems about right on yours, not sure though.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Maybe your CnQ is on, so that's why the speed drops down at idle. x3 450 seems about right on yours, not sure though.


yes mine reports the same so it is how it should be.


----------



## deathsoldier11

I just unlocked the 4th core on my AMD Phenom II X3 720 with the GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P. I flashed my Bios to F9. It worked, Thanks! This was my first time flashing a bios and doing anything like this, so this thread helped.

Question though: On Hwmonitor it shows the temperatures (while Prime95 Blend Test): 102F, 147F, and 129F. I'm assuming the 149F is the CPU. Is this a normal temperature for this processor? I have the stock fan.

With only 3 cores enebled the temperatures were: 100F, 132F, and 123F.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## paperwastage

147F (64C) on stress is okay, but you might want to rethink a better cooler/fan....stock vs better CPU Cooler can mean a 5-15C drop


----------



## deathsoldier11

I have 2 more questions (thanks for answering ^^^)

1. What fan is the best cheapest one for my CPU/motherboard? (I don't have a lot of extra money)
2. Do I need to increase the voltage for the CPU? (I didn't yet)

Thanks


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deathsoldier11*


I have 2 more questions (thanks for answering ^^^)

1. What fan is the best cheapest one for my CPU/motherboard? (I don't have a lot of extra money)
2. Do I need to increase the voltage for the CPU? (I didn't yet)

Thanks


1. Are you talking about just a fan or a heatsink and fan cooling solution? 
There are so many cooling solutions available but one thing you have to make sure of is that it fits in your case. Also, if you plan to overclock, you might want to buy something better so that you can dissipate more heat.

2. Are you running at stock speeds now or have you overclocked? If you haven't overclocked yet, you don't necessarily have to increase CPU voltage. You would do that to try to help stabilize an overclock. You might want to check out these: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...formation.html as well before you start to add voltages.


----------



## deathsoldier11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highsticking* 
1. Are you talking about just a fan or a heatsink and fan cooling solution?
There are so many cooling solutions available but one thing you have to make sure of is that it fits in your case. Also, if you plan to overclock, you might want to buy something better so that you can dissipate more heat.

2. Are you running at stock speeds now or have you overclocked? If you haven't overclocked yet, you don't necessarily have to increase CPU voltage. You would do that to try to help stabilize an overclock. You might want to check out these: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...formation.html as well before you start to add voltages.

1. I'm looking for the quietest, coolest one for not that much money. I might overclock, but I'm not sure. So it's not required. Am I looking for a fan that fits my CPU socket or Motherboard socket or both? My CPU is AM3, but my motherboard supports AM3/AM2+/AM2.

This is the case I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137

2. I'm running at stock speed now.

Thanks


----------



## highsticking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathsoldier11* 
1. I'm looking for the quietest, coolest one for not that much money. I might overclock, but I'm not sure. So it's not required. Am I looking for a fan that fits my CPU socket or Motherboard socket or both? My CPU is AM3, but my motherboard supports AM3/AM2+/AM2.

This is the case I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137

2. I'm running at stock speed now.

Thanks

You shouldn't have much of a problem finding a cooler that fits your case if I read the specs correctly (I think it said 8.39inches or about 210mm wide).

Take a look at a few coolers and find a few that fit your budget. After that, write another post and ask other forum members what your best bet would be.
Just remember a few things:
-Check cooler dimensions (and make sure it has mounting parts for AMD boards)
-Fan size--> all things being equal, a bigger fan will probably be quieter because it spins slower to move the same amount of air
-Overclock--> if you do decide to overclock, a bigger cooler may be necessary (and be more expensive)

Do a Google search on heatsink reviews or cpu cooler reviews.

Have fun and ask if you have other questions


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathsoldier11* 
1. I'm looking for the quietest, coolest one for not that much money. I might overclock, but I'm not sure. So it's not required. Am I looking for a fan that fits my CPU socket or Motherboard socket or both? My CPU is AM3, but my motherboard supports AM3/AM2+/AM2.

This is the case I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137

2. I'm running at stock speed now.

Thanks

believe AM3 and AM2/+ uses the same mounting clip, so that's fine...

look at your budget... a $15-20 can get you an okay/good heatsink, while $40 will definitely give you a good one.... definitely get a tube of AS5 or MX-2, works better than whatever paste the CPU Heatsink gives you


----------



## Rhythmeister

I've just ordered my next Biostar board, from Envisage, a Biostar TA785GE 128M with the hope of unlocking my X3 720. Can the links to the Biostar bioses include this for that board?


----------



## deathsoldier11

The only ones I could find that where good at Newegg where these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118223

I'm not sure what the lowest price these have been at and if they are going to drop soon/again, so I'm not sure if I should buy one right away. Is there any other websites/stores that have cheaper/better ones?

Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## TheCheeks

Gigabyte NF750-G55 could not unlock a 550 BE (CACYC AC 0940FPMW)


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deathsoldier11*


The only ones I could find that where good at Newegg where these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118223

I'm not sure what the lowest price these have been at and if they are going to drop soon/again, so I'm not sure if I should buy one right away. Is there any other websites/stores that have cheaper/better ones?

Suggestions? Thanks!


there are cheaper ones...

i got the one in here... might not fit in my mATX case, but why not... cheap enough, 120mm fan, good enough reviews...

pretty much any cooler you choose will give you better results than the stock... you could stay with the stock, but it means you have higher temps and probably can't overclock as much... you can wait until something better comes along, its not like your CPU will melt tomorrow, or that you will be running 24/7 100% CPU cycles right now...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCheeks*


Gigabyte NF750-G55 could not unlock a 550 BE (CACYC AC 0940FPMW)


same processor date, could unlock with my MSI 785G-E65... unlucky for you i guess.. maybe play around it for some more time?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deathsoldier11*


The only ones I could find that where good at Newegg where these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118223

I'm not sure what the lowest price these have been at and if they are going to drop soon/again, so I'm not sure if I should buy one right away. Is there any other websites/stores that have cheaper/better ones?

Suggestions? Thanks!


I would just look around here to see what people are using, Popularity on a forum like this is a pretty good indication of quality.


----------



## Philippk

Hi! Got a huge problem with unlocking my x2 II 550! The problem is as following:

I got a M4A785D-M Pro Mobo! And just recently installed my new processor with it, but i bought it as a second hand, and the previous owner sucessfully managed to unlock his to the 4:th core! Well, i have both tried the 0405 BIOS as "ptblank" sucessfully unlocked the cores with, and the newest 0905. The issue starts at the Windows 7 BOOT up, it just resetts! all the time, and i've tried both with raising up the Vcore to 1.4-1.45 and VBcore to 1.35 (As i heard you should) but still the same problem,

And yes! I have cleared CMOS and the battery for just incase.

If someone has the same issue, please confirm it if there is any fix for this on!

Oh, and i forgot to mention that i am running a Win7-64 bit if there is something related with the OS

Kind Regards
//PhilippK


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philippk*


Hi! Got a huge problem with unlocking my x2 II 550! The problem is as following:

I got a M4A785D-M Pro Mobo! And just recently installed my new processor with it, but i bought it as a second hand, and the previous owner sucessfully managed to unlock his to the 4:th core! Well, i have both tried the 0405 BIOS as "ptblank" sucessfully unlocked the cores with, and the newest 0905. The issue starts at the Windows 7 BOOT up, it just resetts! all the time, and i've tried both with raising up the Vcore to 1.4-1.45 and VBcore to 1.35 (As i heard you should) but still the same problem,

And yes! I have cleared CMOS and the battery for just incase.

If someone has the same issue, please confirm it if there is any fix for this on!

Oh, and i forgot to mention that i am running a Win7-64 bit if there is something related with the OS

Kind Regards
//PhilippK


did he test for stability when he unlocked?


----------



## Philippk

Im not sure, but he said that he did have it on for 24h. And that it ran fine without any errors or glitch on the screen, but i guess that he did it, because he is a overclocker aswell!


----------



## deathsoldier11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I would just look around here to see what people are using, Popularity on a forum like this is a pretty good indication of quality.

Do you reccomend the Cooler Master Hyper N520 that you have? It's $35 at Amazon. How is the noise level?

Thanks


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philippk* 
Im not sure, but he said that he did have it on for 24h. And that it ran fine without any errors or glitch on the screen, but i guess that he did it, because he is a overclocker aswell!

have you tried lowering the HT? some MB's dont like the normal HT durring unlocking. then agian your MB may be the fault here anyway


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathsoldier11* 
Do you reccomend the Cooler Master Hyper N520 that you have? It's $35 at Amazon. How is the noise level?

Thanks

Honestly, I know there are better coolers out there, but this one has been working really well for me. Even in the warmet room in the house (80F ambient, pretty much year-round) it hasn't touched above 43C at full load in Prime, and usually idles about 28C. Installation is very straightforward, and the noise is not bad at all. I would recommend it purely because of its price point, but i think the Hyper 212 might be a better idea if noise is a concern. Those 120s will be a little bit quieter.

Also be aware that the fans on the N520 are 3-pin, and as such offer no PWM.


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
have you tried lowering the HT? some MB's dont like the normal HT durring unlocking. then agian your MB may be the fault here anyway

Actually, that's the only thing that i didnt try, otherwise i did lower the Multiplier to like 13x so it ran at 2.8ghz i believe!

Otherwise i am going to lower my BIOS down to a 0405 again, and try everything all over again! But the only concern is, that the one who succeeded it with unlocking had the same Mobo and he actually used the 0405 BIOS that isnt supporting the CPU we are using :S


----------



## Philippk

No luck with lowering the HT because there was nothing lower than 200MHz, and that's the auto i believe?!


----------



## darklink

200MHz is the bus frequency. There should be an option for HT link in your BIOS which you can set below the stock 2000MHz. Mine is in the form of an HT link multiplier but on some boards it is displayed as the actual value like 2000. If that is the case with your board, you might want to try setting it to 1800. If you have a multiplier for the HT link then set it to 9 and see what happens.


----------



## Philippk

Well, im kinda giving up soon on this thing, i mailed PTBLANK how he did it, and hoping for some answer soon,

I am getting kinda bored with switching back and forth on the BIOS version and resetting CMOS all the time, i am gonna try to sell my MOBO and try to buy some GA isnt, they seem to be much more stable to do this kind of things!

I will try to fix it with the last HT thing, but not going to switch back for the old version of BIOS though.


----------



## ReKLiS

Hello everyone, Im new here and it looks like theres alot of info in here about unlocking cores for the phenom procs. Thank you guys for puting this information out there for everyone to see.

Well now I'm thinking bout upgrading my pc to something that can run battle field bad company 2. Trolling around while doing research to find something for a budget price i came across unlocking cores and I was like wow thats intresting and sounds like fun =P. Always fun to tweak stuff and make it run faster =P.

Right now im running a
Athlon 64 x2 5000 BE OCed at 3.1
Gigabyte M57SLI
4 GB of ddr2 400
Nvidia 9600 GT OCed

I have plans and getting a new motherboard and the Phenom x2 550. Though I have some questions first and hopefully one of you guys can answer my question. I've been reading that theres a certain batch thats been far more successful then others, I was wondering on how do you actually pick the right batch to buy? specially when your ordering online (newegg etc etc etc)?

Here are the motherboards im thinking about getting
ASrock A790GXH http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157156

Asus M4A77D http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131618

Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128392

If anyone knows of any other good motherboards that will work please do let me know somewhere around the 70-90$ price-range.


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReKLiS* 
I have plans and getting a new motherboard and the Phenom x2 550. Though I have some questions first and hopefully one of you guys can answer my question. I've been reading that theres a certain batch thats been far more successful then others, I was wondering on how do you actually pick the right batch to buy? specially when your ordering online (newegg etc etc etc)?

it's mostly about luck... there's nothing that guarantees you an unlock... just probability of you getting better chance on one batch over the other...

if you buy in person at a B&M store, you can see the batch numbers on the window of the retail box, and decide whether to buy that batch or not... online, you take your chances...

of course, you can buy second hand off someone who has successfully unlocked their 550BEs, but your mobo might be more picky than theirs and refuse to unlock

it all boils down to luck (and skill/time in tweaking the BIOS settings)...

that, and the 555BE will be up for sale soon, and existing 550BE stock will probably be deplenished soon... so decide soon if you want to wait for the 555BE


----------



## Philippk

Ok guys, a real quick question! Which MOBO is the best to use for overclocking the BE 550?! I am gonna sell my current one, and have about 140$ to buy a new one.

The only specification is that i need to be able to unlock my x2 550, and that it supports DDR3!

Otherwise i have my CPU that is able to be unlocked because the previous owner managed to do it

Kind Regards
Philipp K


----------



## Philippk

Does any1 know if GA-790FXTA-UD5
 can unlock the 2 last cores on a X2 II 550? Because it has 750SB









Or the GA-790XTA-UD4 ???


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philippk* 
Ok guys, a real quick question! Which MOBO is the best to use for overclocking the BE 550?! I am gonna sell my current one, and have about 140$ to buy a new one.

The only specification is that i need to be able to unlock my x2 550, and that it supports DDR3!

Otherwise i have my CPU that is able to be unlocked because the previous owner managed to do it

Kind Regards
Philipp K

Your literally going to hit the limit of the chip before any motherboard would struggle overclocking a Phenom II BE.


----------



## ReKLiS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperwastage* 
it's mostly about luck... there's nothing that guarantees you an unlock... just probability of you getting better chance on one batch over the other...

if you buy in person at a B&M store, you can see the batch numbers on the window of the retail box, and decide whether to buy that batch or not... online, you take your chances...

of course, you can buy second hand off someone who has successfully unlocked their 550BEs, but your mobo might be more picky than theirs and refuse to unlock

it all boils down to luck (and skill/time in tweaking the BIOS settings)...

that, and the 555BE will be up for sale soon, and existing 550BE stock will probably be deplenished soon... so decide soon if you want to wait for the 555BE

thank you for your reply. Have any idea when the 555be release? I'm not too much in a hurry just gathering as much info I can before actually purchasing.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReKLiS* 
thank you for your reply. Have any idea when the 555be release? I'm not too much in a hurry just gathering as much info I can before actually purchasing.

i believe you can get it some places already


----------



## carlosmoto

Hello, I have a Gigabyte and a MA790XT-UD4P phenom II 550 but with a very rare batch (0941MMW. ...) I managed to recognize it as Phenom X4 II B50. But I recognize Cpuid only 2 cores ... and probe with various voltages and nothing. Any suggestions?

Thanks

I tried F6 and F7 BIOS


----------



## denky

GA-MA785GM-US2H Successful Unlock! - Denky F1 Bios

Here's some info:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=998164


----------



## ReKLiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


i believe you can get it some places already


yeh i've seen em on zipzoomfly and provantage for 110+ US dollars but im waiting for it to come out at newegg.. Hopefully they'll have it soon. Once i get my hands on them im gonna try and unlock the cores with some luck i'll get it done.


----------



## paperwastage

ss of my BIOS page, new CPU Cooler and temps...

will try to overclock to at least 3.3 quad core after Prime95 in stable at 3.1 quad for 2+ hours...

Phenom II X2 550 BE 0940FPMW


MSI 785G-E65's Cell Menu
Disables CnQ, Enabled "Unlock CPU Core", Auto "Advanced Core Calibration"


Set VCore to 1.350 from default(1.300)


KingWin XT-1264 vs Stock AMD Cooler (size difference)


120mm vs (?)97mm?


CPU Cooler doesn't fit in my mATX case... sigh


STOCK COOLER temps after running Prime95 for 3 minutes, already reaching 65C


KingWin CPU Cooler running for at least 5minutes.... right now, running for an hour, top CPU at 47C, mobo at 38C


Prime95 at stock speeds, quad core, KingWin Cooler, 2.5 hours, stable... will do a full 24 hour once i decide what overclock speeds to stay with


CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=999845


----------



## mas988

AMD Phenom II X2 550BE with CACYC AC 0941CPMW 
try all that bios and latest also fail for boot in windows after change >.<
PLS help i use msi 770-C45


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mas988*


AMD Phenom II X2 550BE with CACYC AC 0941CPMW 
try all that bios and latest also fail for boot in windows after change >.<
PLS help i use msi 770-C45


you have set it to unlock correct, and thats what is causing the problem right??


----------



## Dradien

Hello all. I have the chip listed in the title (Athlon II X3 435), and I can unlock it to a quad core (Phemon II x4 B35) with my Biostar TA790GXE 128M. Problem is, when I get to Windows, It starts to boot up, and just freezes at the little graphic of the 4 parts of the windows symbol comming together, and it just hard freezes. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dradien* 
Hello all. I have the chip listed in the title (Athlon II X3 435), and I can unlock it to a quad core (Phemon II x4 B35) with my Biostar TA790GXE 128M. Problem is, when I get to Windows, It starts to boot up, and just freezes at the little graphic of the 4 parts of the windows symbol comming together, and it just hard freezes. Any ideas? Thanks!

I get that too on mine, try raising the CPU voltage and the NB voltage, little by little. See if it can boot to windows.


----------



## vige

I was following this forum for quite some time and found that is very interesting.
I want to tell you all, about my PHENOM II case. After my decision to upgrade i was stuck with very little choice of AMD CPU`s. Namely there was not any 700 series, and i found 900 series to expensive and Athlon II 600 or 400 too slow. But decision was to go with Athlon 620 and heavy overclock. In time, when I was about to supply all needed parts, two questions became important and complicated. As I decide to go with strict budget for the machine i was going to by some Gigabyte AMD 785G board ( I was very satisfied with GA-MA78G-DS3H and Phenom [email protected] GHz) .
But there was`n any in that time ( early January ). So i want to go with ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO but it was sold out too. So the best MB which came handy was MSI 790GX-G65, about 20Euro more (30$US) but this was the only solution.
As I spend some time looking for MB the reserved Athlon II 620 was also sold out. As I was very eager to complete the PC, the only CPU that Fit`s the budget was Phenom II 545 (dual core 3.0 MHz, with massive 6MB L3 cache). I found very cheap 2x2GB 1333 GHz Kingston DDR3 memory. So every thing was ready except CPU. I was able to pick up 2 Phenoms II 545 and to try to unlock them. If I was unable to do so, I decide to return them to the supplier, and wait for my Athlon II 620.
Two CPU`s was manufactured at the same week 0941 Rb-C2 stepping. I was at first frustrated with this CPU`s. I was able to get POST but never go to Windows with 4 cores unlocked with any CPU. As I get little familiar with MSI Cell BIOS menu on My 790GX MB, there was possibility to unlock only one more core not two. I tried this and this worked very well on two CPU-us. So I got 3-core Phenom II CPU ( never released Phenom II 740 ) on 3 GHz. At this point I was more or less satisfied with the PC and try to find the overclocking potential with the components I already have ( Cooler, PSU, and New MSI MB). I was able very easy to get 3.4 GHz, rising FSB to 227 MHz and lowering HT ratio from 10 to 9. This way I get

CPU 3.4 GHz (15x)
HT 2027 MHz (9x)
RAM 756 MHz

with locked PCI and PCIX ratios.
Maybe the CPU was able to go faster, but my cooler is not up to the task and this was OK in my view. This was achieved with the 1.6 and 4.0 BIOS versions of the MSI 790GX-G65 MB. This Phenom II 545 was with HDX545WFK2DGI, CACYC AC 0941CPMW -OPN. The second CPU achieved the same result and both were perfectly stable after all night prime95.
I must admit I was little bit sorry, that after trying all possible settings I was still unable to unlock the fourth core which was probably defective.
Before one week or so, a came across one more Phenom II X2 545 and one Athlon II X3 435. I took them for a "ride" to try to unlock all four cores. I try first the Phenom II X2 545 CPU, with default BIOS settings and only auto ACC calibration. I don't believe my eyes when Windows booted on the first try. After this i immediately try to overclock all four cores and it was success too. I achieve the same results as for the only 3 cores enabled on the previous CPU. I run Prime 95 for 3 hours, Lynx 20 passes, and AMD OverDrive torture test as my Rig is rock stable.Please check the Screen shots.

To sumarize:

*MB MSI 790GX-G65 bios rev. 4.0*

CPU AMD Phenom II X2 545 3.0 GHz. Ulocked to Phenom II X4 B45 3.45 GHz

Memory Kingston DDR3 1333 MHz 2x2GB @ 766 MHz/1533

HT link x9 2070 MHz

FSB 230 MHz

Default CPU vcore 1.352v

CPU OPN HDX545WFK2DGI CACYC 0940FPHW[/B]


----------



## blackeditor

Hi guys, been reading a lot of posts on this forum, tnx for all the great info. I have a 550 x2 and have been trying to get stability for a couple of days now.

I can get the 4 cores unlocked and in to Windows fine, the processor runs fine and I get no heating issues but when I run any stress testing tools, I get a lock-up which requires a reboot.

Tried a few different settings and the bets I can get is 14 seconds of runtime from LinX, which at first would only run for 6 seconds.

I have tried various voltage settings and am now out of ideas so looking for some inspiration for "operation core freedom"









Leaving the FSB and Ration at stock for 3100, setting vpuvoltage to variations of 1.3-1.55, CPU NB Voltage to between 1.25-1.4. Also tried setting the VDDA voltage, HD voltage and NB voltages up in smallish steps, currently at 2.5, 1.4 and 1.4 respectively.

CPU/NB freq and HT Link are set to 2.0

Yet I am not able to get any stability when stressing, which is stressing me









The chip rucks when in duel core, I can get it to run clocked at 3.8 (with some slight voltage tweeks) with an idle of 28-29 which is awesome since I am using stock cooler with my old fan hacked on beside it for a little extra blow (though I don't get much of a help from the addition)

Anyway, just hoping someone here might have an idea of something else I can try. I will keep testing different things while I wait for a reply.

Oh, I have also set the memory to 2.2v @ 1066hz @ 5-5-5-15 as this is what Kingston's site recommends - that's not the default setting my mobo gives them, 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8.

cheers


----------



## vige

I managed this too. Its simple as it can be. I only put the CPU in the socket, set the AUTO ACC and I got all four cores. The CPU is working perfectly.

MB *MSI 790GX-G65 bios v.4.0*

CPU *Athlon II X3 435 2.9 GHz unlocked to X4 and OCed to 3.4 GHz with default Vcore 1.448v*

FSB *235 MHz*

HT *2115 MHz* (x9)

OPN: *ADX435WFK32GI CADAC AD 0942CPMW*

ScreenShot Below


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

Did anyone else just unlock there 2 other cores on the 550 and not have to touch anything else to be stable?


----------



## vige

Hi blackeditor,

You have defective core, I have seen this in several cases. But a think you can still try to enable at least the Third core, so you will end up with Phenom II X3, OCed maybe 3.6-7GHz which is not bed at all. In may experience this works allways.


----------



## blackeditor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vige* 
Hi blackeditor,

You have defective core, I have seen this in several cases. But a think you can still try to enable at least the Third core, so you will end up with Phenom II X3, OCed maybe 3.6-7GHz which is not bed at all. In may experience this works allways.

Yes, I think you are right but I am always optimistic so will keep trying things while I have freedom of not needing my OS up - then I can focus on clocking what ever I do end up with to the max 

Can you tell me how to enable the 3rd core only as my BIOS is an all or nothing it seems, there is no way to simply disable one core. I have a % option for each of the 4 cores ranging form I think -16% to +16% but that's all, no enable / disable core#


----------



## phasezero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open Up & Say Ahh* 
Did anyone else just unlock there 2 other cores on the 550 and not have to touch anything else to be stable?

I just got my 550 and didn't have to raise anything. Got the oem one from ewiz a week ago. Quad core for 72 bucks is pretty sweet.


----------



## vige

Hmm,
Flash the MB to the newest bios revision ( a think is 1111). I don`t have a clue how your bios work, but this is something around ACC, a think that ASUS call it unleashing mode. Its opens options to set enable/disable every core separately. At least this is the case with Gigabyte and MSI. And maybe there is not such option at all in any BIOS rev. for your MB.


----------



## blackeditor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vige* 
Hmm,
Flash the MB to the newest bios revision ( a think is 1111). I don`t have a clue how your bios work, but this is something around ACC, a think that ASUS call it unleashing mode. Its opens options to set enable/disable every core separately. At least this is the case with Gigabyte and MSI. And maybe there is not such option at all in any BIOS rev. for your MB.

Yeah, been there and tried it - no option  I got what I paid for I guess..


----------



## /\/uLL

Unlocked my new 720BE to a quad on a mATX MSI 785GM-E65. Stable and passed 12hrs of Prime95 blend with 16x multiplier (3.2GHz) @ 1.375v VCore. My board isn't on the list yet so here's the CPU-Z screen of the Ph.II 720 unlocked:








MSI 785GM-E65 chipset: 785G/SB710

Hmmm, not sure why it's showing up as a SB750 in CPU-Z. Clearly listed as a SB710 on MSI's site and at every online vendor I've seen it at. Interesting...


----------



## kevin3200

Guys can you help me out. i have phenom II x2 550 be callisto batch 0925APMW and mobo msi 785gm-e65 i cant seem to unlock. i tried diff ways, first setting acc to auto and unlocked cpu core to enabled >>wont post. 2nd setting acc to auto and ucc to enabled, increase v core to 1.40v,cpu nb to 1.336>> still wont post. 3rd acc to auto ,ucc to enabled, decrease HT to 1600>>wont post!. what do you think is the problem?


----------



## skillsize

Bought my Asus M4A785-M today and I succesfully unlocked the 2 cores on the 550BE, but the sound keeps cracking and sometimes things dont display right on my screen.

I only enabled ACC and it unlocked. Does anyone know any solution for this problem?

This is an example of the weird display on my screen: http://i47.tinypic.com/24bw9aw.png

EDIT: my sound is onboard


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skillsize*


Bought my Asus M4A785-M today and I succesfully unlocked the 2 cores on the 550BE, but the sound keeps cracking and sometimes things dont display right on my screen.

I only enabled ACC and it unlocked. Does anyone know any solution for this problem?

This is an example of the weird display on my screen: http://i47.tinypic.com/24bw9aw.png

EDIT: my sound is onboard


try stressing the CPU and GPU and see if it crashes


----------



## /\/uLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevin3200*


Guys can you help me out. i have phenom II x2 550 be callisto batch 0925APMW and mobo msi 785gm-e65 i cant seem to unlock. i tried diff ways, first setting acc to auto and unlocked cpu core to enabled >>wont post. 2nd setting acc to auto and ucc to enabled, increase v core to 1.40v,cpu nb to 1.336>> still wont post. 3rd acc to auto ,ucc to enabled, decrease HT to 1600>>wont post!. what do you think is the problem?


Same board myself and it was able to unlock my 720BE via ACC/Unlock Cores options without any voltage changes whatsoever. Sounds like one of the cores on your 550 might be defective.

I'd try using the ACC option (Manual setting i think) that gives you control over individual cores to manually select which cores are active. Then see if you can get it to post as a triple core. You should be able to use the BIOS options to try with each of the two "unlockable" cores one at at time to see if one of them is causing the hangup.


----------



## cul8erppl

Unlocked, using AMD PHENOM II X3 710 & ASUS M4A78L-M BIOS 0502. Not sure why Processor Name is saying "AMD Phenom II X4", instead of the actual chip. Anyway, Processor Specification indicates the unlocked specs.

Also not sure why MOBO Southbridge is saying SB750, and Chipset is saying 780G. ASUS website & the box says it's 760G/SB710 (780L/SB710). Maybe it's because of the BIOS update.

Ran stable, using prime95 for 9 hours & 30 minutes. Not bad. Quite happy, thanks!

*EDIT: Forgot to state my Vcore setting. It's at 1.325 in the BIOS. It couldn't work, before setting it.


----------



## kevin3200

Quote:


Originally Posted by */\\/uLL* 
Same board myself and it was able to unlock my 720BE via ACC/Unlock Cores options without any voltage changes whatsoever. Sounds like one of the cores on your 550 might be defective.

I'd try using the ACC option (Manual setting i think) that gives you control over individual cores to manually select which cores are active. Then see if you can get it to post as a triple core. You should be able to use the BIOS options to try with each of the two "unlockable" cores one at at time to see if one of them is causing the hangup.

how do i do that? acc set to manual and i will adjust the core values? per core like 2%,4% etc? if not then tell me what to do im completely dont have knowledge about this. thanks


----------



## Jukka Kukkonen

Hi,has anybody send a topic telling about these Callisto Cores like I have.I can not get it working with 4 cores,no matter what I try.So my question is that is the Deneb-core the only one that allows people to get those 2 extra cores to operate??
Ok,there is only one known Phenom X2 550BE with Callisto-core,here:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-club-4ghz.jpg

Sorry about that,even that was not running with all 4 cores.


----------



## Jukka Kukkonen

Wow..you must be only one in the world.....


----------



## Jukka Kukkonen

93


----------



## Althos

All Cores unlocked! on asus M4A79-Deluxe Dual core 550 calisto now a Quad core B50 Deneb.


----------



## kevin3200

Guys can you help me out. i have phenom II x2 550 be callisto batch 0925APMW and mobo msi 785gm-e65 i cant seem to unlock. i tried diff ways, first setting acc to auto and unlocked cpu core to enabled >>wont post. 2nd setting acc to auto and ucc to enabled, increase v core to 1.40v,cpu nb to 1.336>> still wont post. 3rd acc to auto ,ucc to enabled, decrease HT to 1600>>wont post!. what do you think is the problem?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevin3200* 
Guys can you help me out. i have phenom II x2 550 be callisto batch 0925APMW and mobo msi 785gm-e65 i cant seem to unlock. i tried diff ways, first setting acc to auto and unlocked cpu core to enabled >>wont post. 2nd setting acc to auto and ucc to enabled, increase v core to 1.40v,cpu nb to 1.336>> still wont post. 3rd acc to auto ,ucc to enabled, decrease HT to 1600>>wont post!. what do you think is the problem?

bad cores i beleive. it wont unlock without problems


----------



## Rhythmeister

Just got my TA785GE 128M! I can't seem to get it posting when I turn on the ACC so far. Anyone else using this board to unlock an x3 720?


----------



## Rhythmeister

With the new beta biostar bios I can unlock the 4th core but can't boot into wind'ohs, I just get stuck at the new animated logo







Tried upping VCore, HT power and dropping HT speed but no joy; do I assume this CPU is not happy with using the 4th core then?


----------



## duxdad

Was hoping some of you could tell me the likelyhood of unlocking this CPU.
I just received a Phenom II 710 triple core.
The numbers on the CPU are:
HDX710WFK3DG1
CHCZCHC 0906BPMW
9080787B90344

I am guessing it was made the sixth week of 09. Did I read that correct.

I have not purchased a MB yet but considering GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H or MSI 785GM-E51. Suggestions?

Any opinion regarding the differences between MB with Radeon HD 4200 and HD 3300 with sideport memory.
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Mtrox34_48

Mobo ASUS M4A77D Bios 0506
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1Ghz

I had it unlocked the first day on the old Bios 0403


----------



## Tyr5

I have an Asus M4A78-E and was able to get 4 cores at 3.4, anyone with this mobo able to get more out of it, and what are your voltage settings?


----------



## Nburnes

Well I hope mine counts?

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ 2.2GHz unlocked to quad Phenom FX-5000 3.09GHz. Unlocked using Hybrid and ACC settings in my Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H flashed to BIOs # F5b.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=970239


----------



## Hann1bal

This is my first post on these forums, but I'm here to share what I went through to unlock the other two cores on my Phenom II X2 550BE.

My rig:
AMD Phenom II X2 550BE --> Unlocked to Phenom II X4 B50 and OC'd to 3.4GHz
Asus M4A79XTD EVO -0704 Official Bios
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600
XFX GeForce GTX 260

My first attempt to unlock the two cores was "successful", as my processor showed to be a Phenom II X4 B50 in the Bios. However, my system would hang up on Vista's boot screen. After I tinkered with ALL of the recommended settings I found on these forums, I still had no luck getting windows to boot.

Defiant and unable to accept this, I decided to upgrade to Windows 7. So, with my cores STILL on their unlocked settings, I began to do a full installation of the new Windows OS. Once it was installed and I configured the settings (log in, password, etc), it self reset and proceeded to the Windows 7 bootup screen...and then on to the windows log in screen!

I successfully made it into Windows 7 and checked CPU-Z as well as AMD Overdrive (which were still installed!), and my processor showed up as an AMD Phenom II X4 B50 (no screenie because I'm actually at a computer lab on campus).

So I'm quite happy that I payed $90 for a dual core processor and have ended up with a quad core


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hann1bal*


This is my first post on these forums, but I'm here to share what I went through to unlock the other two cores on my Phenom II X2 550BE.

My rig:
AMD Phenom II X2 550BE --> Unlocked to Phenom II X4 B50 and OC'd to 3.4GHz
Asus M4A79XTD EVO -0704 Official Bios
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600
XFX GeForce GTX 260

My first attempt to unlock the two cores was "successful", as my processor showed to be a Phenom II X4 B50 in the Bios. However, my system would hang up on Vista's boot screen. After I tinkered with ALL of the recommended settings I found on these forums, I still had no luck getting windows to boot.

Defiant and unable to accept this, I decided to upgrade to Windows 7. So, with my cores STILL on their unlocked settings, I began to do a full installation of the new Windows OS. Once it was installed and I configured the settings (log in, password, etc), it self reset and proceeded to the Windows 7 bootup screen...and then on to the windows log in screen!

I successfully made it into Windows 7 and checked CPU-Z as well as AMD Overdrive (which were still installed!), and my processor showed up as an AMD Phenom II X4 B50 (no screenie because I'm actually at a computer lab on campus).

So I'm quite happy that I payed $90 for a dual core processor and have ended up with a quad core










still have to check for stability, using prime. 
i hope you did not install win7 with the unlocked cores XD


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


i hope you did not install win7 with the unlocked cores XD


This. Not something I would have done.


----------



## Hann1bal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


This. Not something I would have done.


Been running prime95 for 4 hours and no errors. Let you know in the morning how its done.


----------



## mymsll

Bit of a noob so after reading many of the threads on this forum (Thanks!) here's what I did:

Bought ASUS M4A77TD, AMD 550 CACYC AC 0949EPMW , 4 GB Kingston KHX1600C8D3K2, Win7 64

(1) Swapped out MB, Memory, CPU. Installed Win7. Checked with CPUZ, HWM and AOD.
(2) Updated to latest BIOS to get unleashing option.
(3) Set ram voltage to 1.65, 1333 -> 1600. Checked again. OK.
(4) Set ECC and unleashing. Reboot and whew - 4 cores
(5) Stressed with AOD. Ok.
(6) Set multiplier to 17. Stress for 5. Ok. Set to 18.5. instant BSOD w/prime95
(7) Installed arctic pro 7 rev. 2. Stress at 3.6 GHz. ok. Stress at 3.9. BSOD.

I'm now at 3.7 & understress max out at 52 C. Haven't yet raised core voltage or NB voltage. Now for some more tweaking.

One question I have is why CPUZ reports the SB as 750 instead of 710.


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


still have to check for stability, using prime. 
i hope you did not install win7 with the unlocked cores XD


Do you mean Win 7 does not support unlock cores?


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainman1978* 
Do you mean Win 7 does not support unlock cores?

No, he means it would not be the best thing to install an OS under the tenses of having an unlocked chip.


----------



## mumyoryu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


Well I hope mine counts?

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ 2.2GHz unlocked to quad Phenom FX-5000 3.09GHz. Unlocked using Hybrid and ACC settings in my Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H flashed to BIOs # F5b.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=970239


Awesome







I might try my hand at unlocking one of these chips if I can score one cheap


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumyoryu* 
Awesome







I might try my hand at unlocking one of these chips if I can score one cheap

Got mine on Newegg for ~$65 but now it is gone. Haven't seen it anywhere else







.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103716


----------



## Sr20kidD

I just joined the club!!!
after getting it at frys for around 50 bux, then purchasing the correct mobo and now


----------



## kevin3200

Guys can you help me out. i have phenom II x2 550 be callisto batch 0925APMW and mobo msi 785gm-e65 i cant seem to unlock. i tried diff ways, first setting acc to auto and unlocked cpu core to enabled >>wont post. 2nd setting acc to auto and ucc to enabled, increase v core to 1.40v,cpu nb to 1.336>> still wont post. 3rd acc to auto ,ucc to enabled, decrease HT to 1600>>wont post!. what do you think is the problem?

should i flash the bios? please help


----------



## bob1

Hello ,just bought a gigabyte ma785gt-ud2h using f5 bios ,it looks like the system is booting but i'm not getting video to the monitor via on board or pci graphics.
Any ideas?


----------



## Tyr5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD* 
I just joined the club!!!
after getting it at frys for around 50 bux, then purchasing the correct mobo and now

















Your cores don't seem to be unlocked, this post is mainly about unlocking dual cores, not so much about overclocking. That's the other bonus.


----------



## bob1

I have also now tried f3 bios ,pc just shuts down after trying to reboot ,looks like i have a chip that won't unlock.


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tyr5* 
Your cores don't seem to be unlocked, this post is mainly about unlocking dual cores, not so much about overclocking. That's the other bonus.

it looks like he attempted unlocked cores (Phenom II X4 B50 is the unlocked quad core), but Windows still sees it as 2 cores...

think he has to change some settings (msconfig - boot with 4 cores?) to see 4 cores? ... then stress it again to make sure the two unlocked cores work


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperwastage* 
it looks like he attempted unlocked cores (Phenom II X4 B50 is the unlocked quad core), but Windows still sees it as 2 cores...

think he has to change some settings (msconfig - boot with 4 cores?) to see 4 cores? ... then stress it again to make sure the two unlocked cores work

correct.


----------



## Sr20kidD

you guys are correct, however my bios sees 4 cores why doesnt windows?? Also, windows isnt seeing all 6 gigs of ram..
















help









actually... windows does see it but msconfig doesnt any ideas??


----------



## paperwastage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD*


you guys are correct, however my bios sees 4 cores why doesnt windows?? Also, windows isnt seeing all 6 gigs of ram..
















help

actually... windows does see it but msconfig doesnt any ideas??











6gb maybe because your integrated graphics might be reserving some for it's own use...

not sure about the cores


----------



## Sr20kidD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperwastage*


6gb maybe because your integrated graphics might be reserving some for it's own use...

not sure about the cores


i disabled the internal graffix, i dont think that would be the case.


----------



## /\/uLL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevin3200* 
Guys can you help me out. i have phenom II x2 550 be callisto batch 0925APMW and mobo msi 785gm-e65 i cant seem to unlock. i tried diff ways, first setting acc to auto and unlocked cpu core to enabled >>wont post. 2nd setting acc to auto and ucc to enabled, increase v core to 1.40v,cpu nb to 1.336>> still wont post. 3rd acc to auto ,ucc to enabled, decrease HT to 1600>>wont post!. what do you think is the problem?

should i flash the bios? please help

I have the exact same MSI board and it happily unlocked my 720BE to a quad. What bios version are you currently using? My board shipped with v2.3 on it and I haven't bothered to flash it since v2.4 doesn't have any updates pertinent to my needs.

I really don't suggest flashing your BIOS unless it is necessary; flashing BIOS can be a risky operation if you screw up. That being said, from looking at BIOS downloads on MSI's site v2.3 contained updates for AMD core unlocking so if you're using a version prior to v2.3 I would suggest _carefully_ going through the BIOS update/flashing procedure. Probably would be prudent to use MSI's M-Flash to make a backup of whatever BIOS is currently on your board beforehand.

Unless your BIOS version is earlier than v2.3 I don't think updating it will help. The extra cores on your 550BE might be bad. Try the following BIOS settings, using manual CPU Core Control to disable the second two cores individually to see if one of them is good or conversely if one is defective:
Unlock CPU Core: Enabled
Advanced Clock Calibration: Auto
CPU Core Control: Manual (this will let you Enable/Disable cores independently)


----------



## kevin3200

Quote:



Originally Posted by */\\/uLL*


I have the exact same MSI board and it happily unlocked my 720BE to a quad. What bios version are you currently using? My board shipped with v2.3 on it and I haven't bothered to flash it since v2.4 doesn't have any updates pertinent to my needs.

I really don't suggest flashing your BIOS unless it is necessary; flashing BIOS can be a risky operation if you screw up. That being said, from looking at BIOS downloads on MSI's site v2.3 contained updates for AMD core unlocking so if you're using a version prior to v2.3 I would suggest _carefully_ going through the BIOS update/flashing procedure. Probably would be prudent to use MSI's M-Flash to make a backup of whatever BIOS is currently on your board beforehand.

Unless your BIOS version is earlier than v2.3 I don't think updating it will help. The extra cores on your 550BE might be bad. Try the following BIOS settings, using manual CPU Core Control to disable the second two cores individually to see if one of them is good or conversely if one is defective:
Unlock CPU Core: Enabled
Advanced Clock Calibration: Auto
CPU Core Control: Manual (this will let you Enable/Disable cores independently)



hi my bios version is v2.3

when i choose manual of cpu core control i only see

core 0 enabled
core 1 enabled

no core 2 and 3


----------



## Swoosh19

hi guys i would like to ask if someone here has the same problem as mine
i unlock the third core of my 550 be today and to my surprise i got this
btw my board is asus m4a785-m with latest bios


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
hi guys i would like to ask if someone here has the same problem as mine
i unlock the third core of my 550 be today and to my surprise i got this
btw my board is asus m4a785-m with latest bios









looks fine to me....

nice volts btw


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
No, he means it would not be the best thing to install an OS under the tenses of having an unlocked chip.

What is wrong with installing windows with my CPU unlocked? I have installed at least 10 different installations without any problems.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open Up & Say Ahh* 
What is wrong with installing windows with my CPU unlocked? I have installed at least 10 different installations without any problems.

Did you test its stability prior to doing so?


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

Yes


----------



## Swoosh19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


looks fine to me....

nice volts btw


because i have a phenom and not athlon lol....
but the cpuz is showing athlon and the core temp shows no reading of the temps but it says phenom x3


----------



## bob1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bob1* 
Hello ,just bought a gigabyte ma785gt-ud2h using f5 bios ,it looks like the system is booting but i'm not getting video to the monitor via on board or pci graphics.
Any ideas?

Anyone else had this?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


because i have a phenom and not athlon lol....
but the cpuz is showing athlon and the core temp shows no reading of the temps but it says phenom x3


thats normal.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


hi guys i would like to ask if someone here has the same problem as mine
i unlock the third core of my 550 be today and to my surprise i got this
btw my board is asus m4a785-m with latest bios


Did you use overdrive to unlock it?


----------



## /\/uLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevin3200*


hi my bios version is v2.3

when i choose manual of cpu core control i only see

core 0 enabled
core 1 enabled

no core 2 and 3


Alright, well, I'd say set ACC to "Auto", Unlock CPU Core to "Enabled" then "F10" to save and quit BIOS. Go right back into BIOS upon the reboot and see if the other two cores are listed now. If it won't with ACC/UCC turned on then I suppose you could try upping the vcore to something like 1.375 and trying again. If it still won't post much less show the other two cores I'd start to think that your 550BE only has two good cores.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 
Did you use overdrive to unlock it?

its normal when you do a tricore unlock. it will always read as an athlon. what matters is that it has the L3 cache still and the cores. the readout does not matter at all in this case.


----------



## breakfromyou

Is there any kind of trend that anybody can find on which chips might unlock? By using the steppings/weeks/etc?

I work at a retailer that has probably about a hundred of X2 550's and X3 720's, and I can see all the steppings/weeks. If i know one will unlock, i'll definitely pick another up. Or would it be better to wait for the C3 X2 555 to come in stock?


----------



## Mithral

Quote:



Originally Posted by */\\/uLL*


Alright, well, I'd say set ACC to "Auto", Unlock CPU Core to "Enabled" then "F10" to save and quit BIOS. Go right back into BIOS upon the reboot and see if the other two cores are listed now. If it won't with ACC/UCC turned on then I suppose you could try upping the vcore to something like 1.375 and trying again. If it still won't post much less show the other two cores I'd start to think that your 550BE only has two good cores.



I think this is the case with most unlocking attempts. A lot of people try and fail, but don't report it here. A lot of people fail get another chip, fail, get another chip, then succeed, then report it here.

At least in my case, my 550BE won't do anything with ACC etc on, off, higher volts... just won't unlock. It does, however, OC lick a banshee.

I rarely use more than one core of it anyway, and it is very nice to have the second core to pull extra processing load. So 3 or 4 cores would benefit me very little, and I don't think it would OC as well with the extra cores active. Therefore in my case I'm better off with just OCing it with the current 2 working cores.

>>>>>>>>

Something I did notice is that while main core runs at the standard voltage the second core runs about 0.2v hotter. So OCing and running first core at 1.45v pushes the second core to run at 1.65v.

Not sure this is such a good thing, and maybe I'm OCing my chip too much given I might have a weak second core on top of the 2 locked ones.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breakfromyou* 
Is there any kind of trend that anybody can find on which chips might unlock? By using the steppings/weeks/etc?

I work at a retailer that has probably about a hundred of X2 550's and X3 720's, and I can see all the steppings/weeks. If i know one will unlock, i'll definitely pick another up. Or would it be better to wait for the C3 X2 555 to come in stock?

it is all abut luck, there is no way to tell, the 555Be is in the same boat.


----------



## perro32

hey can u tell me how to unlock the cores from amd phenom ii x2 550
i got the same motherboard 2
and wat bios do ineed
well tell me step by step


----------



## Swoosh19

@cloud

oh ok,,thank you so much i thought i would read as same as you unlock the 4th core...but its nice because i unlocked the third core..too bad its not 4 cores


----------



## mike752

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breakfromyou*


Is there any kind of trend that anybody can find on which chips might unlock? By using the steppings/weeks/etc?

I work at a retailer that has probably about a hundred of X2 550's and X3 720's, and I can see all the steppings/weeks. If i know one will unlock, i'll definitely pick another up. Or would it be better to wait for the C3 X2 555 to come in stock?


It seems the ones that have 0922XXXX are the best 550s to get, as I have not heard of one that hasn't unlocked (and I read all 106 pages of this thread). As for the others, I have no idea.


----------



## ceasars

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mR sage* 
Hey Guys, My old system finally started going out so I had to run to the store and buy something to replace it quickly. I saw this thread thought I would give a 550BE a try since it was cheap. Here's my results so far.

Specs:
AMD Phenom II 550BE (0951APMW) Chilled by Coolmaster V8
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H Rev 1.0 w/F5 Bios (I tested the F3, F4, & F5 Bios All of them worked for unlocking)
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 4GB (2x2GB) Dual Channel Kit CAS8
Sapphire HD4870 Toxic



















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975336

I haven't had time to mess with it much this is just my initial. Temps sitting at about 48c max load during prime95. Stock cooler could barely handle it unlocked at stock speeds.

Hey I just got this processor too ill tell you guys if it works with a Jetway HA07 Ultra, when I get some time to build my new pc


----------



## ceasars

BTW mines a 0951APMW production run


----------



## ceasars

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mR sage* 
Hey Guys, My old system finally started going out so I had to run to the store and buy something to replace it quickly. I saw this thread thought I would give a 550BE a try since it was cheap. Here's my results so far.

Specs:
AMD Phenom II 550BE (0951APMW) Chilled by Coolmaster V8
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H Rev 1.0 w/F5 Bios (I tested the F3, F4, & F5 Bios All of them worked for unlocking)
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 4GB (2x2GB) Dual Channel Kit CAS8
Sapphire HD4870 Toxic



















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975336

I haven't had time to mess with it much this is just my initial. Temps sitting at about 48c max load during prime95. Stock cooler could barely handle it unlocked at stock speeds.

Hey I just got this processor too ill tell you guys if it works with a Jetway HA07 Ultra, when I get some time to build my new pc

BTW mines a 0951APMW production run that I just bought on Newegg.ca


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breakfromyou* 
Is there any kind of trend that anybody can find on which chips might unlock? By using the steppings/weeks/etc?

I work at a retailer that has probably about a hundred of X2 550's and X3 720's, and I can see all the steppings/weeks. If i know one will unlock, i'll definitely pick another up. Or would it be better to wait for the C3 X2 555 to come in stock?

You mean to come in stock where you work?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike752* 
It seems the ones that have 0922XXXX are the best 550s to get, as I have not heard of one that hasn't unlocked (and I read all 106 pages of this thread). As for the others, I have no idea.

I've read a bunch on the subject of 550's unlocking and never heard of one that didn't. Doesn't mean that the chips that don't are being talked about however. My own personal experience is with an X2 545 that I bought second hand on Ebay for a very good price. If I try to unlock it by setting the BIOS to Hybrid and Auto it won't POST at all. But, it runs fine at 3.750 GHz at 1.4v so I have nothing to complain about.

I'm kind of excited right now waiting for the X2 555 BE that I sent for last Saturday from the Egg. UPS tracking says it will be here Thursday and I have high hopes that the new C3 revision and recent manufacture will give me a stable quad. I'll probably be installing it as soon as brown drives away.


----------



## ceasars

**** I think the one I have is a c2 revision is that bad?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceasars*


**** I think the one I have is a c2 revision is that bad?


the C3 is not out for retail yet. its better that is is there C2, the C3 is not BE


----------



## ceasars

Oh so did I make a bad purchase ? it was 103 cdn?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceasars*


Oh so did I make a bad purchase ? it was 103 cdn?


good price i got it for 115. you made a fine one.


----------



## ceasars

Now I just gotta wait for my mobo which i hope to god can unlock


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
the C3 is not out for retail yet. its better that is is there C2, the C3 is not BE

It's out. Newegg has had them for about a week now. Not sure if they have sold out already though.

Edit: Here is link to newggs 555 for $104 shipped. It doesn't say it is a BE, but the picture shows it as a BE and the reviews I have read say they have unlocked multiplier, but not sure if the eggs are truly BE's or not. I didn't think they were even making 555's in non BE's.


----------



## veridiux

Hey I'm looking at building a HTPC and was wondering if there was a good micro atx board that supports acc & 2x pcie 2.0 slots.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


It's out. Newegg has had them for about a week now. Not sure if they have sold out already though.

Edit: Here is link to newggs 555 for $104 shipped. It doesn't say it is a BE, but the picture shows it as a BE and the reviews I have read say they have unlocked multiplier, but not sure if the eggs are truly BE's or not. I didn't think they were even making 555's in non BE's.


550, not 555. 550 C2 will not be BE, and is not for retail yet. 
otherwise he wouldn't have a C2, since 555 doesn't come in C2 flavour


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
550, not 555. 550 C2 will not be BE, and is not for retail yet.
otherwise he wouldn't have a C2, since 555 doesn't come in C2 flavour

Ah, sorry about that, just had got off a 13 hour shift and must have misread that. The 555 is taking the place of the 550 isn't it? I wasn't aware that they were even making a 550 C3.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Ah, sorry about that, just had got off a 13 hour shift and must have misread that. The 555 is taking the place of the 550 isn't it? I wasn't aware that they were even making a 550 C3.

all you need to know is here, and people already have the 550 C3, even tho its not retailed yet. the BE is still subject to change tho

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=621


----------



## ceasars

Ohwell I just bought a c2 but I dont really care that much because I am tight on the budget and availability in canada is crap. I did kinda rush into my purchase though


----------



## diedo

This is My Resulte with no more changes in My M.B. Bios Only Set it to Hyper and ACC Actived

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027280


----------



## jam1n

Did anyone has any success with USB3 board. Or for that matter, any USB3 and SATA3 board?

Also which has a better chance of unlocking successfully, 550BE or 720 BE?


----------



## drjootz

ill try my new 720BE, wish me luck guys...


----------



## diedo

is this sounds good ?


----------



## Emeraldu

Hello,
I have A Phenom II 550 BE 0951APMW and i failed to unlock it with an Asrock 780LM-S (AMD 760G nb and 710 sb) bios rev 1.10
I can pass POST and enter windows but the computer hangs at logon screen.
tried to lower the MHZ for the other 2 cores, tried to increase vcore voltage up to 1.5v, but all i get is the logon screen in windows XP then a crash.

some of my friends succesfully unlocked 550 BE with the same mainboard with no probs.
*I wanna try to unlock it to 3 core, but i dont know how.*
Can you help me ? I dont think i can disable cores from my bios.
All i have in bios is ACC auto / per core / all cores / disabled and CPU active core control


----------



## CapDubOh

I forgot to post in here. Got my 4th core unlocked and stable via sig rig. I'll post a valid link and SS tonight when I get home.


----------



## RuReady

I was able to unlock the cores in a 550BE and a 545(non be) using the biostar TA790GXE 128M but I needed to flash to bios#78DFAA26.
It can be found on the biostar usa website http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us...s.php?S_ID=408

BTW both ran prime stable for 12 hrs


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emeraldu* 
Hello,
I have A Phenom II 550 BE 0951APMW and i failed to unlock it with an Asrock 780LM-S (AMD 760G nb and 710 sb) bios rev 1.10
I can pass POST and enter windows but the computer hangs at logon screen.
tried to lower the MHZ for the other 2 cores, tried to increase vcore voltage up to 1.5v, but all i get is the logon screen in windows XP then a crash.

some of my friends succesfully unlocked 550 BE with the same mainboard with no probs.
*I wanna try to unlock it to 3 core, but i dont know how.*
Can you help me ? I dont think i can disable cores from my bios.
All i have in bios is ACC auto / per core / all cores / disabled and CPU active core control

You can play with the settings, selecting per core, or all cores should make more options come up. Mine is set at all cores, then I used the option to force it to a tricore. With my latest bios the options changed though. Now I don't have to force them; I can disable the cores as I please.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RuReady* 
I was able to unlock the cores in a 550BE and a 545(non be) using the biostar TA790GXE 128M but I needed to flash to bios#78DFAA26.
It can be found on the biostar usa website http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us...s.php?S_ID=408

BTW both ran prime stable for 12 hrs

I have the same motherboard, and I can unlock with any bios. Although, the Chinese bios is the best (it's still in english though, just on biostar china's site) They have more features and they are more up to date.

http://www.biostar.cn/app/en-us/t-se...s.php?S_ID=404


----------



## Emeraldu

Failed as a 3 core, tried different multipliers...went all back to 1GHz per core, different vcore and nb voltages, different 3 core setups and still nothing.
For moderators: you can set this as a failed atempt.


----------



## lance4791

Got a Phenom II x2 550 BE Batch: 0930FPMW.
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H. BIOS version:F5a

Unlock 4 core. OCCT tested, but core 1 failed at 49 mins? The unlocked core should be core 2, and core 3, so is that a success or a fail? Testing for 3 core has passed the OCCT test for 1hr.
Hope I have done the OCCT test correctly. I set the Test to auto and the mode to medium data set.
I have set the NB VID to 1.35 and Vcore to 1.425 is that too high?
Anyway I will be setting it back to 3 core, the 4th is not needed now.
i have also overclocked the bus multi to 210.
CUPZ



























There was a strange increase of Temp in HWM monitor from 50 deg to 88 then to 49 last in less than 2-3 seconds, what could have caused this?

The temp in HMW TMPIN0,1,2 never passed 55, so does that mean my CPU temp is 55 and below?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lance4791* 
Got a Phenom II x2 550 BE Batch: 0930FPMW.
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H. BIOS version:F5a

Unlock 4 core. OCCT tested, but core 1 failed at 49 mins? The unlocked core should be core 2, and core 3, so is that a success or a fail? Testing for 3 core has passed the OCCT test for 1hr.

try with prime, and a fail is a fail.


----------



## The.D0c

Hello mates, just registered in this amazing site which im following for long time LOL









OK here's my problem: I bought a Phenom 550 batch code 0928CPMW and my motherboard is a Jetway HA07-Ultra!

I've tried to unlock with the bios 06, 11 and 10 but no success! T_T

ACC is set as auto, i've also tried with those % 2,4 and 6... :swearing:

am i missing something?









system config:

Jetway HA07-Ultra
Phenom 550 BE 0928CPMW
4x1gb Crucial Ballistix 800mhz 4-4-4-12
2xHD5750 Vapor-X

that's it! any help is welcomed! <3 all


----------



## spy14

Hi I just unlocked my Phenom II X2 545 on the Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 v2.0 mobo and it was stable after 1 hour of OCCT testing


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lance4791* 
Unlock 4 core. OCCT tested, but core 1 failed at 49 mins? The unlocked core should be core 2, and core 3, so is that a success or a fail? Testing for 3 core has passed the OCCT test for 1hr.

Turn off C&Q, and make sure C1E is disabled. Don't test unlocked cores with an overclcok until you can be sure they're good at stock speeds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
a fail is a fail.

What is this supposed to mean? That he should stop trying?

Lot of strange opinions/info flying around in AMD threads as of late.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spy14* 
Hi I just unlocked my Phenom II X2 545 on the Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 v2.0 mobo and it was stable after 1 hour of OCCT testing

I'd say 3 hours MINIMUM with a large data set if you're set on using OCCT.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
What is this supposed to mean? That he should stop trying?

Lot of strange opinions/info flying around in AMD threads as of late.









im kinda mad(crazy) of late, been stressed. but i didn't mean that he should stop, he should turn a fail into a success(if possible). but a fail is never a good thing.


----------



## jam1n

Is there any known issues with ASUS 785TD-V EVO mobo's latest BIOS. I heard it somewhere that it is not unlocking cores anymore. Is that true?


----------



## Sr20kidD

i was able to unclock only 3 but at 3.7







so i guess im happy


----------



## mymsll

lance4791 said:


> Got a Phenom II x2 550 BE Batch: 0930FPMW.
> Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H. BIOS version:F5a
> 
> Unlock 4 core. OCCT tested, but core 1 failed at 49 mins? The unlocked core should be core 2, and core 3, so is that a success or a fail? Testing for 3 core has passed the OCCT test for 1hr.
> Hope I have done the OCCT test correctly. I set the Test to auto and the mode to medium data set.
> I have set the NB VID to 1.35 and Vcore to 1.425 is that too high?
> Anyway I will be setting it back to 3 core, the 4th is not needed now.
> i have also overclocked the bus multi to 210.
> CUPZ
> QUOTE]
> 
> CPUZ has your multiplier at 890 and the voltage ~1.


----------



## zlib

*Motherboard:* Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 3.1GHz

I've had all 4 cores unlocked for over a month now and overclocked at 3.6GHz - not a single problem.
Real happy at the 4 for the price of 2


----------



## kkoychev

Hello!
I am new to the forum and I need some help because I am new to overclocking too









I have just unlocked my *550BE* using mobo *Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H*, BIOS F4. I increased the vcore to 1.375. Nothing else - just that.
What I can't understand is this:

1) when I first started Prime CPU#2 reported a problem. See here:










After that I started Orthos Stress Test and only core 0 and 1 had started being tested:



2) the second time I started Prime now cpu # 3 reported a problem:



Why is this happening?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkoychev*


Hello!
I am new to the forum and I need some help because I am new to overclocking too









I have just unlocked my *550BE* using mobo *Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H*, BIOS F4. I increased the vcore to 1.375. Nothing else - just that. 
What I can't understand is this:

1) when I first started Prime CPU#2 reported a problem. See here:










After that I started Orthos Stress Test and only core 0 and 1 had started being tested:



2) the second time I started Prime now cpu # 3 reported a problem:



Why is this happening?

Thank you for your help!


try increasing the volts as stated in the OP
lower the ht, causes problems sometimes
the core may be bad


----------



## kkoychev

I increased vcore to 1.4v and vcpu-nb to 1.275. Everything seems stable - no crashes or freezes.

But I can't use all Prime tests - only the first Small FTTs. When I select the other two options Prime exits (v 2.58 and v 2.59)... This is strange because I use Orthos on "Large, in-place FFT's"!

Here I have a question about Orthos - how can I stress all my cores!? I saw that this dude started two Orthos windows and in the first selected cpu 0 and 1, and in the second window he tests cpu 2 and 3.










When I start Orthos it tests only cpu 0 and 1! How can I select to test cpu 2 and 3?!?

And here it is the main thing - when I use Intel Burn Test and AMD Overdrive you can clearly see that ALL my cores are being tested:







So, do I have 4 successfully unlocked cores or what


----------



## /\/uLL

Successfully unlocked my Phenom II x3 720 Black Edition to a quad core on a motherboard that is not on the list yet. While unlocked it passed 12hrs of prime95 stable with a light OC via 16x multiplier with vcore @ 1.375v

Would love to contribute *MSI 785GM-E65*, *785G/SB710* with *v2.3 BIOS* to the list of successful unlocks:


----------



## bob1

After trying to unlock the cores on mine i get no video output to the pc, i know the pc is booting as i can hear windows start tune.
I don't get video via the onboard or the pcie-x.

Anyone else had this ,i'm using a gigabyte ma785gmt-ud2h with f5 bios.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bob1* 
After trying to unlock the cores on mine i get no video output to the pc, i know the pc is booting as i can hear windows start tune.
I don't get video via the onboard or the pcie-x.

Anyone else had this ,i'm using a gigabyte ma785gmt-ud2h with f5 bios.

reset the cmos and try again


----------



## bob1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
reset the cmos and try again

Tried that with same effect no video ,i even tried with video card removed using on board,as soon as it reboots i get no video no matter what untill i reset the cmos and go back to default settings.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob1*


Tried that with same effect no video ,i even tried with video card removed using on board,as soon as it reboots i get no video no matter what untill i reset the cmos and go back to default settings.


have you used different volts? a different ht? are you oc'ing?


----------



## woody86

Any word on Foxconn mobos and unlocking cores? I came across this model with the SB710 for only $46:
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-...b4b1c96afee036

I think it would be a great budget build with an Athlon X2 5000+ to unlock for $50:
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...GHz-AM2-Retail

I think it would make one heck of a quad-core setup for ~$100


----------



## bob1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
have you used different volts? a different ht? are you oc'ing?

Yes tried different voltage ,someone with the same mother board on this thread tried these nb vid 1.35v vcore 1.425v ,no over clock and still no video.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob1*


Yes tried different voltage ,someone with the same mother board on this thread tried these nb vid 1.35v vcore 1.425v ,no over clock and still no video.


i do beleive you have a bad CPu core. can you unlock selectively? (ie core 2 or core3)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woody86*


Any word on Foxconn mobos and unlocking cores? I came across this model with the SB710 for only $46:
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-...b4b1c96afee036

I think it would be a great budget build with an Athlon X2 5000+ to unlock for $50:
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...GHz-AM2-Retail

I think it would make one heck of a quad-core setup for ~$100










not sure anyone has tried. if you want you could always risk it, but i dont recommend it


----------



## bob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


i do beleive you have a bad CPu core. can you unlock selectively? (ie core 2 or core3)


I believe that you change the core value to 0% instead of -2% is that correct,could i try one core at a time?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bob1* 
I believe that you change the core value to 0% instead of -2% is that correct,could i try one core at a time?

thats incorrect.


----------



## bob1

Is there any logical order for the cores?
Will the extra cores be the last 2 in the list?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## /\/uLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob1*


Is there any logical order for the cores? 
Will the extra cores be the last 2 in the list?
Thanks for your help.


Yes, the 3rd/4th cores in the list will be the additional "locked" cores. First core will be greyed out and you wouldn't be able to disable it if you wanted to.


----------



## modd1uk

Right guys, ive read EVERY page, its took me hours !

CPU : AMD Phenom II X2 550BE

MOBO : Asus M4A785TD-M EVO

Ram : Corsair Dominator 1600mhz

Stock voltage etc in bios, nothings changed apart from enabled the 4 cores.

Ive unlocked all 4 cores fine, boots into windows every time, however im having some stability issues that im hoping i can get help with.

At this moment in time (test running as i type this) my settings are as follows :

Everything voltage wise is set to auto.

But ive set the HT @ 1600.

Prime 95 blend test running for 1hr 10mins, no sign of crashing just yet.

When i ran the same test with the HT @ Stock which is 2000mhz prime crashed.

I will see how long it will last @ HT 1600, anybody any other ideas ? My idea was to see if i can get 5 hours stable @ 1600, then move the HT up to 1800 and continue from there.


----------



## modd1uk

Prime95 for just under 3hours and the computer locked up with lines all over the screen







.

What next guys ?


----------



## sub50hz

You should check the error log to see why your system crashed.


----------



## modd1uk

Can you make any sense of this ?

" [Fri Feb 26 03:43:30 2010]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Fri Feb 26 05:06:41 2010]
Compare your results to other computers at http://www.mersenne.org/report_benchmarks
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor
CPU speed: 3100.02 MHz, 4 cores
CPU features: RDTSC, CMOV, Prefetch, 3DNow!, MMX, SSE, SSE2
L1 cache size: 64 KB
L2 cache size: 512 KB, L3 cache size: 6 MB
L1 cache line size: 64 bytes
L2 cache line size: 64 bytes
L1 TLBS: 48
L2 TLBS: 512
Prime95 32-bit version 25.11, RdtscTiming=1
Best time for 768K FFT length: 13.562 ms.
Best time for 896K FFT length: 16.578 ms.
Best time for 1024K FFT length: 18.766 ms.
Best time for 1280K FFT length: 23.805 ms.
Best time for 1536K FFT length: 28.342 ms.
Best time for 1792K FFT length: 34.791 ms.
Best time for 2048K FFT length: 39.236 ms.
Best time for 2560K FFT length: 51.554 ms.
Best time for 3072K FFT length: 61.845 ms.
Best time for 3584K FFT length: 75.031 ms.
Best time for 4096K FFT length: 85.220 ms.
Best time for 5120K FFT length: 112.121 ms.
Best time for 6144K FFT length: 139.383 ms.
Best time for 7168K FFT length: 172.429 ms.
[Fri Feb 26 22:13:06 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Fri Feb 26 23:03:50 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Fri Feb 26 23:19:33 2010]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Fri Feb 26 23:35:21 2010]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Fri Feb 26 23:50:24 2010]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Sat Feb 27 00:07:12 2010]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Sat Feb 27 00:23:16 2010]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Sat Feb 27 00:39:30 2010]
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
[Sat Feb 27 00:54:36 2010]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Sat Feb 27 01:10:21 2010]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
"


----------



## sub50hz

One core had a rounding error and quit. Try more voltage, as long as your temps are ok.


----------



## modd1uk

Voltage was set to auto, what should i try, 1.36 ?


----------



## sub50hz

I would stick it at 1.40, since it will dip a bit under load -- all of this assuming your CPU temp is below 55C. If you see them go above that, stop the test immediately.

Remember that since it's unlocked, the core temp sensors no longer work, you'll have to go back to 2 cores, figure out which temp value in HW Monitor (or other software) is your socket temp, establish the relationship between that and the core temps (could be +/- a certain value, like 3-10C), and then go about your testing with it unlocked.


----------



## modd1uk

Temp doesnt exceed 49 under prime95, running a stock 955be cooler from my other cpu (my main cpu, but i have that running a xigmatek).

5 mins prime 5 stable so far, never got this far @ 2000mhz before, although ive never taken the voltage to 1.4v.

hwmonitor pro reports the vcore @ about 1.34v, massive vdroop !? Its a media pc and is in an Antec Fusion black, being powered by the supplied antec PSU.


----------



## modd1uk

Stupid question here...but if it passes the prime95 test can i turn Cool n Quiet back on ? Even if the cpu voltage is manually set to 1.4v. Also ide have to change the power options in 7 (currently on high performance), what would i change to, balanced ?


----------



## sub50hz

CnQ is your call.


----------



## modd1uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


CnQ is your call.


Will it affect stability ? As that drops the cpu frequency and vcore doesnt it.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modd1uk* 
Will it affect stability ? As that drops the cpu frequency and vcore doesnt it.

It does, but the lower freq. and core voltage are usually only in an idle state, which I wouldn't be _too_ concerned about.


----------



## modd1uk

Cheers for the help ^^.

Will let you know how the prime test goes, started it @ 2.57am GMT, its now 4.21am GMT, no errors so far.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modd1uk* 
Cheers for the help ^^.

Will let you know how the prime test goes, started it @ 2.57am GMT, its now 4.21am GMT, no errors so far.

NP, +rep always appreciated.


----------



## modd1uk

Well, it lasted just under 2 hours before the lines on the screen/lock up.

The last post in the prime results are :

Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!

The temp was 49-50 all the way.

What next







.


----------



## sub50hz

Check stress.txt, should give you more info.


----------



## modd1uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Check stress.txt, should give you more info.

Where is that file ? Its not in the prime95 folder on my desktop









EDIT : Was using an older version of prime, now using one with a stress.txt file, will run the test again and see what happens.


----------



## modd1uk

EDIT - Double post


----------



## sub50hz

You could try upping the CPU-NB volts. I've got mine at 1.40, but my NB is at 2600MHz.

Also, you should take a minute and fill out your system specs so we can get a better idea of what you're working with.


----------



## modd1uk

System Spec updated for my HTPC (the one with 550 fitted). Ive been doing some reading and it seems that in most cases if a prime95 blend tests fails (not instantly) then its something to do with the ram ? According to a few opinions a faulty cpu will fail under blend within 30mins ?

What is the standard NB voltage any idea ?


----------



## sub50hz

Is your RAM at stock timings/speed? if not, put them back to stock and test again. usually, blend test failures with a BSOD are memory/IMC related, while black screens are usually caused by temps. There was a great link somewhere here about overclocking Phenoms and system lock-ups, I'll see if I can't find it.


----------



## modd1uk

It doesnt BSOD, nor a black screen, the desktop stays but the screen is all corrupt, lines everywhere, cant read anything and the system is locked solid.

Not touched the ram, everything is set to AUTO in the bios apart from the CPU voltage (now @ 1.4v).

Ive never really ventured into the art of OC'ing and unlocking cpu's, probably should considering my main cpu is the 955BE.

CPU temp according to HWmonitorpro is a solid 48-50degrees, not sure if it is overheating ?

What i cant understand is that..when it freezes, if i reboot theres no hesitation/hanging/freezing it just boots straight back into windows fine like a trooper, i can run prime again..then the hang, its a weird loop.


----------



## bob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


thats incorrect.


How do i try 3 cores then?


----------



## /\/uLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob1*


How do i try 3 cores then?


Would really help to know what motherboard/chipset/BIOS you have. For my motherboard the setting to selectively enable/disable cores 2, 3, 4 is just called, "CPU Core Control". The options are "Auto" or "Manual" and setting it to "Manual" reveals a list of "Core 1" through "Core 4", where cores 2-4 can be set to "Enabled" or "Disabled". Just try disabling Core 3 or Core 4 individually to see if one of them might be stable.


----------



## modd1uk

Prime crashed after 2 hours, didnt cause a lock up it just stopped responding in windows, pc still worked.


----------



## bob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by */\\/uLL*


Would really help to know what motherboard/chipset/BIOS you have. For my motherboard the setting to selectively enable/disable cores 2, 3, 4 is just called, "CPU Core Control". The options are "Auto" or "Manual" and setting it to "Manual" reveals a list of "Core 1" through "Core 4", where cores 2-4 can be set to "Enabled" or "Disabled". Just try disabling Core 3 or Core 4 individually to see if one of them might be stable.


Hello, motherboard is a gigabyte ma785gt-ud2h cpu is the 550.
What is happing is that when i set to hybrid and auto the pc reboots but i get no video output with either on board or off board.
Windows fully loads as i hear windows welcome tune.
If i unplug pc for a few mins it reboots ok, still has dual core ,when i go back into the bios it is still in hybrid mode but acc is disabled.
I can't see any options to deselect cores, i have used f3, f5 and f6 bios.
Hope that helps.


----------



## modd1uk

Cant seem to get the 4th core stable with auto settings for everything apart from vcore (vcore @ 1.4).

Clocked it back to dual core, and my idle temps are 16degrees LOL.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


NP, +rep always appreciated.










ya hate when you gotta nudge them, i helped quite a few people yet i remain at 3 XD


----------



## bbcoleman

I have month old 550 be I am looking to sell.

I was able to unlock all 4 cores and run it at 3.7Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042527

Send me a message if you are interested.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbcoleman*


I have month old 550 be I am looking to sell.

I was able to unlock all 4 cores and run it at 3.7Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042527

Send me a message if you are interested.


Please read the site rules.


----------



## bbcoleman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Please read the site rules.


I read the rules prior to posting. I was unable to find anything written in the rules which explicitly states I am unable to post what I did. In addition, there was this bullet point:

All deals conducted in the For Sale section, *any other area within Overclock.net* or with Overclock.net users via any other means are soley between the participants. Overclock.net is not responsible and will not get involved.

The key phrase "any other area within Overclock.net" implies I am able to post in this thread.

Also, what I posted is forwarding the purpose of this thread.


----------



## /\/uLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob1*


Hello, motherboard is a gigabyte ma785gt-ud2h cpu is the 550.
What is happing is that when i set to hybrid and auto the pc reboots but i get no video output with either on board or off board.
Windows fully loads as i hear windows welcome tune.
If i unplug pc for a few mins it reboots ok, still has dual core ,when i go back into the bios it is still in hybrid mode but acc is disabled.
I can't see any options to deselect cores, i have used f3, f5 and f6 bios.
Hope that helps.


Sorry, I can't comment on the BIOS of a Gigabyte board. I've got a MSI so I'm not sure if the same (or equivalent) options are available in your BIOS.


----------



## modd1uk

FAO sub50hz :

In order to determine if i do have a faulty core ive set it to tripple core using cores 0,1,2. Its been on prime95 now for 10hours with no sign of glitching/crashing (touch wood), left everything as standard in the bios, disabled CNQ though for now.

Temps havent exceeded 40degrees whilst fitted with my stock 955BE cooler.

On a side note ive just fitted my xigmatek s1283 to my mates X4 940 and is currently in prime, temps havent exceeded 47. Fitted inside a Silverstone PS02 with 3x 120mm Coolermaster LED fans plugged into the mobo headers.

Also fitted a corsair H50 to my 955BE, under prime temps reach 48, im using a Silverstone TJ09 case with 120mm noctua fans fitted, not the best case layout given the airflow is crap so im happy with the results. The 4890 in there doesnt help, these ATI cards sure do run hot !

Once the 550 has passed 12hours of prime as a tripple core with cores 0,1,2 i will then prime it as a tripple core but using cores 0,1,3. If that passes 12 hours of prime its safe to assume that all 4 cores are stable, then onto the challenge of getting them all stable at once !.

Will keep updating the thread as i get results.


----------



## 0929

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1046545.png


----------



## mahdyshr

Hi
I have x3 720 and asus m4a78-e as my motherboard.
with bios 1803, I could unlock the 4th core but after unlocking, the win vista ultimate 64bit wont boot at all. the error is "The file may be corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum ."
How can I solve this problem?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahdyshr* 
Hi
I have x3 720 and asus m4a78-e as my motherboard.
with bios 1803, I could unlock the 4th core but after unlocking, the win vista ultimate 64bit wont boot at all. the error is "The file may be corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum ."
How can I solve this problem?

have you tried everything in the op?


----------



## TopazPie

Got my Ph II 720 be unlocked on the Asus M4A785-M board. Unfortunately i need to tweak the ram a bit since i had an athlon x2

i cant oc that much because im on stock cooling :/


click the link for a more detailed report and the cpu-z pic
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1048893


----------



## cokesodacan

I just registered here to tell you that I successfully unlocked my Phenom II X3 720 Black edition into a quad core. From my prime95 test, the processor appears to be stable at 3GHz with all 4 cores active. From my non-standard tests (eg: Grand Theft Auto 4), the processor appears to be stable.

Here is my CPU-Z validation.

Here is a screenshot of the "CPU" and "Mainboard" tabs of CPU-Z v1.53.1


EDIT: I am using the stock AMD heatsink that came with my 720 and from my non-standard tests does not get warm enough to cause any harm.

It should also be noted that I purchased the processor back in early December from Newegg.


----------



## Lovvi

Hi everyone!

I recently bought a X2 550BE (0925CPMW) that could be unlocked. Here's the problem: just before windows (win 7 ult. 64) logon screen the computer restarts or shows me a BSOD or just a blue screen error.

I've set the voltage to 1.45 (as the previous owner used) and NB voltage to 1.2 (def 1.0 @ 2000mhz). CPU was at def. clock.

Some people have told to "experiment" with the ACC (with the %) and change it for the specific core (for the core that failed). Well, I can't see which core crashed as I can't even log into windows.

My mobo is ASRock A780GHX/128M. Could it be a fault of my windows, as I should try to reinstall windows or just get a new mobo?

Thanks for help in advance


----------



## mahdyshr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
have you tried everything in the op?

what do u mean by op?

I did what is said in the first page

thanks.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahdyshr* 
what do u mean by op?

I did what is said in the first page

thanks.

OP= opening post


----------



## godbaco

Hi there.

I was wondering if anyone could help me with this. I want to know if I just missed a step during the process or if it's just bad luck.

A couple a months ago I bought a new computer, an AMD system, nice and cheap.

Phenom II X3 720be (batch: 904epmw)
Gigabyte ma790xt-ud4p now with F4G bios
G.Skill ddr3 1600 4gb
ATI HD5770

Now after reading so many things about this cpu I tried to unlock de 4th core, but with no success







Supposedly my X3 has a good batch and this motherboard is one of the recommended.

I tried all the ACC settings, Hybrid and all the other four options, played around with vcores and multipliers, but my system does not even post after applying settings, just shutsdown. I have to clear cmos to boot it again.









Bad cpu or bad combination cpu+motherboard?:s

Thanks in advance...

Sorry any bad english, I'm new to overclock.net.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godbaco* 
Hi there.

I was wondering if anyone could help me with this. I want to know if I just missed a step during the process or if it's just bad luck.

A couple a months ago I bought a new computer, an AMD system, nice and cheap.

Phenom II X3 720be (batch: 904epmw)
Gigabyte ma790xt-ud4p now with F4G bios
G.Skill ddr3 1600 4gb
ATI HD5770

Now after reading so many things about this cpu I tried to unlock de 4th core, but with no success







Supposedly my X3 has a good batch and this motherboard is one of the recommended.

I tried all the ACC settings, Hybrid and all the other four options, played around with vcores and multipliers, but my system does not even post after applying settings, just shutsdown. I have to clear cmos to boot it again.









Bad cpu or bad combination cpu+motherboard?:s

Thanks in advance...

Sorry any bad english, I'm new to overclock.net.









did you drop the HT? keep the multipliers at default. take off any OC you have. did you change the voltages?


----------



## coonmanx

It took me all of two minutes to get the fourth core unlocked on my Phenom II X2 545. ACC to auto, HT link to 1600. Works great. Stays cool and no problems in Windows 7. I did have a problem trying to use AMD Overdrive to reset the HT link to 2000 inside Windows 7. The AMD Overdrive software was causing my computer to not restart (only shutdown worked) and Windows 7 would not start properly. Uninstalled it, left the HT link at 1600 and no more problems. I have not tried any overclocking at present. If anybody knows how...

I was going to post a screenshot, but could not figure out exactly how to go about it. I just joined today so I'm a newbie. If you can let me know how to do that I would appreciate it.


----------



## godbaco

No, I haven't tried it yet, lowering the HT. Well I'll try that first thing in the morning, cause is getting late on this side of the world.









Thanks....


----------



## godbaco

Well... Still no luck with 4th core unlocking, I droped HT to 1600, added some more volts, disabled Cn'Q/C1E and tried different bios versions. Left everything else with default settings.

Maybe this cpu likes higher voltages and higher multiplier, overclocking to unlock.








I'm getting a new cpu cooler tomorrow, I'll try then to raise up multipliers and voltages.


----------



## Bluegriff

I was able to unlock the two cores but system was not stable at all. I have the Gigabyte 785G is there a way two just unlock one at a time to see if i can successfully unlock at least one core? when I ran it as hybrid it opened both locked cores. Is there a way?


----------



## Krofek

Hello I got myself a 550BE and unlocked the 3rd core, with 4 it wont enter win7 64bit.
I just changed acc to auto and set the number of cores. Got to do something more, coz I dont know how the fan works now that the temperatures sensors are off?
Got a M4A785TD-V EVO.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovvi* 
Hi everyone!

I recently bought a X2 550BE (0925CPMW) that could be unlocked. Here's the problem: just before windows (win 7 ult. 64) logon screen the computer restarts or shows me a BSOD or just a blue screen error.

I've set the voltage to 1.45 (as the previous owner used) and NB voltage to 1.2 (def 1.0 @ 2000mhz). CPU was at def. clock.

Some people have told to "experiment" with the ACC (with the %) and change it for the specific core (for the core that failed). Well, I can't see which core crashed as I can't even log into windows.

My mobo is ASRock A780GHX/128M. Could it be a fault of my windows, as I should try to reinstall windows or just get a new mobo?

Thanks for help in advance

If you load optimized settings in BIOS and the only change you make after you reboot is enable ACC, what happens?

Many make the mistake of keeping their overclocked settings and trying to unlock at the same time. By unlocking your processor, it becomes a completely new processor that needs to be optimized again. You can't expect X2/X3 settings to work on an X4.

Regardless, I also suggest you make sure your system is stable first before you unlock. Don't jump the gun, because it makes troubleshooting very hard later on when there are too many variables involved.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godbaco* 
Hi there.

I was wondering if anyone could help me with this. I want to know if I just missed a step during the process or if it's just bad luck.

A couple a months ago I bought a new computer, an AMD system, nice and cheap.

Phenom II X3 720be (batch: 904epmw)
Gigabyte ma790xt-ud4p now with F4G bios
G.Skill ddr3 1600 4gb
ATI HD5770

Now after reading so many things about this cpu I tried to unlock de 4th core, but with no success







Supposedly my X3 has a good batch and this motherboard is one of the recommended.

I tried all the ACC settings, Hybrid and all the other four options, played around with vcores and multipliers, but my system does not even post after applying settings, just shutsdown. I have to clear cmos to boot it again.









Bad cpu or bad combination cpu+motherboard?:s

Thanks in advance...

Sorry any bad english, I'm new to overclock.net.









Please see above comment. Did you reset everything to default values before trying to unlock? Alternatively, did you test for stability before you unlocked?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bluegriff* 
I was able to unlock the two cores but system was not stable at all. I have the Gigabyte 785G is there a way two just unlock one at a time to see if i can successfully unlock at least one core? when I ran it as hybrid it opened both locked cores. Is there a way?

There should be an option for core control. Update to the latest version of BIOS available on the Gigabyte website. Key point to remember is that the core numbering system begins at 0. Therefore, Core 0, Core 1, and Core 2 represents the original three cores of your X3 processor. Core 3 is the hidden "disabled" core that you unlocked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krofek* 
Hello I got myself a 550BE and unlocked the 3rd core, with 4 it wont enter win7 64bit.
I just changed acc to auto and set the number of cores. Got to do something more, coz I dont know how the fan works now that the temperatures sensors are off?
Got a M4A785TD-V EVO.

Please see first post regarding temperature sensors.


----------



## Krofek

I read the first post, but dunno which one to look. I'm using Everest to check the sensors temp. Is it the AUX? I guess that's the only probable one.


----------



## Lovvi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
If you load optimized settings in BIOS and the only change you make after you reboot is enable ACC, what happens?

Many make the mistake of keeping their overclocked settings and trying to unlock at the same time. By unlocking your processor, it becomes a completely new processor that needs to be optimized again. You can't expect X2/X3 settings to work on an X4.

Regardless, I also suggest you make sure your system is stable first before you unlock. Don't jump the gun, because it makes troubleshooting very hard later on when there are too many variables involved.

By optimize you mean default settings? I loaded default settings, rebooted and set ACC to auto and still won't log into windows.

And how can I make my system stable if it won't even log into windows as I can't even see which core fails etc.

I have a bios vers. of 1.50, could that be a problem?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovvi* 
By optimize you mean default settings? I loaded default settings, rebooted and set ACC to auto and still won't log into windows.

And how can I make my system stable if it won't even log into windows as I can't even see which core fails etc.

I have a bios vers. of 1.50, could that be a problem?

could be a bad core.


----------



## theshadow03

Can someone help me?
A recently bought a Phenom II x2 550be and i unlocked it to x4. My problem is that after unlocking i had to increase the Vcore to 1.375(default 1.35 in bios) and NB Vcore to 1.2 (default 1.15 in bios).In windows in Cpuz and HWMonitorPro my Vcore is 1.400 instead of 1.375,but Everest show 1.375 for Vcore,is that ok or is there a problem???So when i`m running Prime95,LinX,OCCT to test the stability, my Vcore increases from 1.400 in cpuz and HWMonitorPro to 1.440,and after i stop the testing it drops back to 1.400.Please someone tell me if this is ok??thx


----------



## godbaco

I'm still unable to unlock the x3 720 4th core. I tried all bios versions for my board, loaded optimized settings, add some more volts, everything. No 4th core for me.









And I did test for stability and everything was ok at default settings.


----------



## bw5234

Hi, I have been reading a ton on this topic and am having a difficult time figuring out which MOBO to go with. I already have the X2 550 BE processor but I am going back and forth on the board. I really want to stay under $100 for the board. I want to have 4 mem slots. I want to have HDMI capabilities and overall a board thats flexible and upgradeable. I have seen a lot of Gigabyte boards on this thread. Anyone have any thoughts on which board? My main use for this machine is going to include some design work and maybe some light gaming. Thanks


----------



## cenpuppie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bw5234*


Hi, I have been reading a ton on this topic and am having a difficult time figuring out which MOBO to go with. I already have the X2 550 BE processor but I am going back and forth on the board. I really want to stay under $100 for the board. I want to have 4 mem slots. I want to have HDMI capabilities and overall a board thats flexible and upgradeable. I have seen a lot of Gigabyte boards on this thread. Anyone have any thoughts on which board? My main use for this machine is going to include some design work and maybe some light gaming. Thanks


I've got the board in my sig. Able to overclock my x2 555 to 3.8..yay! P95 stable too. It's a good board, smaller than the one i had. No 1394 port though, lots of usb connectors, dvi and hdmi plugs. The PS/2 and keyboard port are the same plug, so i hope either one or both of those are USB..or that you have a connector.

Only thing is, mine only has 2 memory slots..but a great board all around.


----------



## cardboardhome

I tried to unlock my 4th core with my Phenom II x3 and Biostar TA790GXBE, by setting AAC to auto, but after I did this I get POST and don't see anything when turning on the computer. The case does light up, but nothing shows up on the monitor, what do I do to fix this?


----------



## teepean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bw5234*


Hi, I have been reading a ton on this topic and am having a difficult time figuring out which MOBO to go with. I already have the X2 550 BE processor but I am going back and forth on the board. I really want to stay under $100 for the board. I want to have 4 mem slots. I want to have HDMI capabilities and overall a board thats flexible and upgradeable. I have seen a lot of Gigabyte boards on this thread. Anyone have any thoughts on which board? My main use for this machine is going to include some design work and maybe some light gaming. Thanks


I would recommend Asrock. Here's couple examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-167-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-156-_-Product


----------



## arisrss

please help, with ga-ma790x-ud3p bios from f1 to f6 i have the following problem

first phenom 2 550be 0941apmw, ecc hybrid and acc to auto
pc restart, hangs ~5sec black screen, then appears on bios post phenom x2 550

second phenom 2 550be 0928cpmw, ecc hybrid and acc to auto
pc restart, then appears on post phenom x4 b50 but on windows boot, freeze
tryied also to disable from core control(bios f6) core 2 and core 3* but pc freeze at the same time as above

i have increase also the vcore to 1.5 and lower the frequency to 2000, no succes

* i think that the pc with core 2 and core 3 disbled have work beacause the core 0 and core 1 its working, why hangs the same time as they are enabled
thanx in advance

on default settings, ecc normal and acc auto the pc its working fine
but i was saying on ecc hybrid acc auto when the bios see the phenom as x4 b50 but with core 2 and core 3 disabled the pc dont boot, and hang as well as they were enable, with this method i seek stability, after to unlock the other 2 cores


----------



## bw5234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teepean*


I would recommend Asrock. Here's couple examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-167-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-156-_-Product


Thanks for the reply's on the mobo's I am going to check these out. The ASRock M3A785GXH looks kinda interesting. Do they make a reliable board? I have to say its a board I have seen around but have really never looked at one much. My last build I used a Gigabyte board and an single core Athalon so its been a while since I have looked at boards. I will dig into it some more but 1st hand feedback is always the best. Thanks again for the tips


----------



## bw5234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cenpuppie*


I've got the board in my sig. Able to overclock my x2 555 to 3.8..yay! P95 stable too. It's a good board, smaller than the one i had. No 1394 port though, lots of usb connectors, dvi and hdmi plugs. The PS/2 and keyboard port are the same plug, so i hope either one or both of those are USB..or that you have a connector.

Only thing is, mine only has 2 memory slots..but a great board all around.


Ive been leaning towards a Gigabyte I used one in my last build and it has worked really well for me so I know that they make a reliable board. I didnt see the HDMI on the board that you recommended but I know that they have it on many of them. Ill keep diggin around. From what I have seen as long as the South Bridge matches up and the Bios settings I should be ok.


----------



## bw5234

Has AMD done anything with the newer 550 BE that would prevent the unlocking of the 3rd & 4th core?


----------



## rickyman0319

Hello. I have a unlock PII X2 550. i am wondering how do i know if my cpu stable enogh to be quad core. what is the sign that i am looking for to be unstable?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


Hello. I have a unlock PII X2 550. i am wondering how do i know if my cpu stable enogh to be quad core. what is the sign that i am looking for to be unstable?


run prime 98. if any stop working during a 24 hour test then it is unstable


----------



## rickyman0319

how do i check the temp for unlock PII x2 550?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


how do i check the temp for unlock PII x2 550?


you had to have it locked, when using cpuid hardware monitor you would relate that to one of the tmpin temperatures, they should go up and down about the same amount at the same time, and figure out how far off it is about during a low temperature and a high temperature (max and min) using that you could calculate the approximate temperature of your cpu

....btw rep is nice to give to those who help ^__^


----------



## DarkForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aiemond*


Ok, have been working on unlocking my 550, but having some issues. It unlocks and makes to windows and I ran prime95 for an hour with no errors and intended to run it overnight to check true stability. Well, before I got there I checked the windows event logs and I am getting cache hierarchy errors from my processor core every minute (on the dot). Does this mean that my cores are simply bad or is there anything else I can do about it? Tried lowering my clocks to 2500ghz and bumping voltage to 3.75 but it did not fix the issue.

I'd like to run em overnight on prime, but I don't want to do that if the event log errors mean core won't be good and just have errors piling up that will corrupt my OS.

Oh, and the errors go away when I run it as the dual core, so it is something with the unlocking. I am using the 506 BIOS for my MB, which is the most recent.

Thanks











Hey dude,

I run in exactly the same error. Works great as a dual core but as a four core warnings in system logs about corrected errors sent as cachehierarchy errors. Did you found a fix on that?


----------



## teepean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bw5234*


Thanks for the reply's on the mobo's I am going to check these out. The ASRock M3A785GXH looks kinda interesting. Do they make a reliable board? I have to say its a board I have seen around but have really never looked at one much. My last build I used a Gigabyte board and an single core Athalon so its been a while since I have looked at boards. I will dig into it some more but 1st hand feedback is always the best. Thanks again for the tips


In my experience Asrock's boards have been very reliable.

Here's one review for the M3A785GXH:

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1068/1/


----------



## bw5234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teepean*


In my experience Asrock's boards have been very reliable.

Here's one review for the M3A785GXH:

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1068/1/


Well I was comparing this one to the Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H and they are very close the asrock's is about a $3 less but the Gig has a 3 year warranty versus one for the asrock. Although I have never had to return a mobo. Its pretty much a coin flip at this point. Considering the main object is to unlock that 4th core. It seems there is probably going to be more support for the Gigabyte as it seems to be the most common board used at least on this thread. Im going to pull the trigger today so I can get this thing built and post hopefully post a positive result


----------



## teepean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bw5234*


Well I was comparing this one to the Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H and they are very close the asrock's is about a $3 less but the Gig has a 3 year warranty versus one for the asrock. Although I have never had to return a mobo. Its pretty much a coin flip at this point. Considering the main object is to unlock that 4th core. It seems there is probably going to be more support for the Gigabyte as it seems to be the most common board used at least on this thread. Im going to pull the trigger today so I can get this thing built and post hopefully post a positive result


Here's a comparison where both of the boards are tested. If the Gigabyte has ACC and can actually unlock the cores then go for it.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...oard,2441.html


----------



## DarkForce

I know it sounds harsh but I managed to unlock all cores of my cpu with number 0949MWMP on an ASUS EVO M motherboard and 4 GB of OCZ 777-20 RAM with problems.

After hours of Windows 7 I checked the event log and all started with warnings about cache hierachy errors. (event id : 20) I installed CPUZ and it showed the cache as it should be. Now I went on playing COD MW 2and suddenly my system reboots. Windows reports an blue screen and the event log shows an AMD Northbridge error with event id : 20.

Has anybody ever experienced smt like this or better has found a solution for this particular problem?


----------



## bw5234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teepean* 
Here's a comparison where both of the boards are tested. If the Gigabyte has ACC and can actually unlock the cores then go for it.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...oard,2441.html

I actually went w/ the ASROCK board that you suggested. and paired it up with G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB of Ram. I appreciate the ideas. I should have everything by WED or Thurs so after I get it built I will hopefully get them cores unlocked as well and post the results. Thanks for the recomendations.


----------



## gamingowiz

Has any one else unlocked the Phenom 545 II I did







I think I'm the only one XD I haven't seen anyone else with a Phenom b45 like me







Only problem is it's not stable (it's @ 3.4GHz):/ still trying...
Very good guide nice job


----------



## caz32

Hi all,

New here

I have a M4A77D Asus motherboard and have successfully unlocked Tri-core on a Phenom x 2 Black Edition.

I'm wondering, I played around in my BIOS, increasing voltages etc but couldn't get my computer to boot.

So I am wondering If I'm using the right voltage method, could someone tell me which voltage setting(s) I should be using? I have these options in my BIOS:

CPU Over-Voltage
VDDNB Over-Voltage
CPU VDDA Over-Voltage
Loadline Calibration
Chipset Over-Voltage

Loadline Calibration goes up in % of 3.25% or something, I increased it slightly and at 9.75% my monitor light stayed green but didn't post and anything below that and at 12% it wouldn't post.

Also, Using the method "Three Cores, 0,1,2" or something I can boot into Tri-core stable, but when I try the other option "Three Cores, 0,1,3" It doesn't boot, maybe the 4th core is dead?

Thanks if anyone helps.


----------



## mymsll

I have the same motherboard (from newegg). I left all voltages on auto. If I tried changing them things just got worst. At auto the voltage is 1.44. Undervolting caused the 4th core to fail. I have the multiplier at 18.5 and overclocked the B50 X4 to 3.7. I have an AC Pro V.2 and temps never get above 50 C.

Regards,


----------



## caz32

Hmm, Mine is failing to boot on 4 cores, think its dead then?


----------



## Rosaki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caz32*


Hmm, Mine is failing to boot on 4 cores, think its dead then?


nope,try clear cmos.. maybe u unlucky..


----------



## nairda

caz32, guess we r on the same boat...
just bought a 555be 1007bpmw and installed on asus m4a77td pro. set acc to auto and was able to mini winxp from hiren's boot cd and cpuid showed 4 cores... i am having trouble to get 4 cores with win7 64bit. it loads but bsod before login. even set vcore to 1.4v and vddmb to 1.35v still didn't help. however, i am able to boot into win7 64bit when set acc to (0, 1, 3) core operation... so is my 3rd core a little weak? could someoen please help?


----------



## DarkForce

Its me again,

conecerning the problem with the cache, I found the reason:

It is the cache size. After unlocking two more cores L1 and L2 cache double up. L3 stays 6 mb, L2 got 2048k and L1 512. How to solve this problem? Does anybody know?


----------



## bob1

I'm still having problems trying to unlock, i now have video output but what should happen if the other cores don't unlock.
What happens to me is that there is a sort delay before the post beep then boots up but still as a dual core,is this normal with a chip with 2 faulty cores?


----------



## spawn23

hey pls help me i have asus 780g M4A78-EM mobo and amd phenom ii x2 550 BE and i flashed the bios and unlocked the 2 hidden cores of phenom but when i use them and boot win xp or win 7 the screen stops at the startup. what i have to do now? when i disable the unleashing mode of my mobo and disable the 2 cores then my pc boot perfectly....also i dont have after market cooler.....and i dont want to clock my proccesor above stock 3.11ghz help me out...i have not toached the voltage stuff...
do the formatting OS will work?


----------



## TimAtAmd

Hey
My rig is :
AMD Phenom II x2 550BE + stock cooler
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-UD2H(rev 1.0)

I successfully unlocked 2 cores. In idle i have ok temps but if i use Prime95 about 5- minutes temps go up (motherboard 40C to 65C) and (processor 43C to 55C). Stopped Prime95 when motherboard reached 65C. I tested locking 2 cores and running Prime95. Temps went(motherboard 40C to 58C and then stopped) and (processor from 37C to 52C). I put my fingers on motherboards northbridge but it did not seem to be 58C. Can sensors lie? Can u help me?
Sorry, if i posted it to wrong thread.


----------



## test tube

Unlocked my 720BE, priming/lining @ 64 bit @ 3.0GHz @ 1.45v. So far so good. Any higher clocks failed almost instantly in Prime95.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TimAtAmd*


Hey
My rig is : 
AMD Phenom II x2 550BE + stock cooler
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-UD2H(rev 1.0)

I successfully unlocked 2 cores. In idle i have ok temps but if i use Prime95 about 5- minutes temps go up (motherboard 40C to 65C) and (processor 43C to 55C). Stopped Prime95 when motherboard reached 65C. I tested locking 2 cores and running Prime95. Temps went(motherboard 40C to 58C and then stopped) and (processor from 37C to 52C). I put my fingers on motherboards northbridge but it did not seem to be 58C. Can sensors lie? Can u help me? 
Sorry, if i posted it to wrong thread.










you are only feeling the heatsink, the NB core itself will be much hotter.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Unlocked my 720BE, priming/lining @ 64 bit @ 3.0GHz @ 1.45v. So far so good. Any higher clocks failed almost instantly in Prime95.


seems a bit high for this core at this frequency, even my vcore is pretty high for the avarage freq., you might wanna try to incrase the CPU-NB vid a bit and reduce the vcore and get your multi a bit higher 3.4ghz should be possible with that vcore of yours.
you shoudl be able to get 3.2ghz with stock vcore unless your temperatures are insanly high:O


----------



## test tube

Cores 2 and 3 keep throwing random errors for no reason, regardless of core voltage or frequency... At 3 GHz it lasted for about 1.5 hours in Prime95 before core 2 (a normally unlocked core) failed. Right now I'm priming:

Core 0: 3.4GHz
Core 1: 3.4GHz
Core 2: 3.0GHz
Core 3: 3.0GHz
NB: 1.8GHz (This is the main thing I changed, I'm concerned about instability from the IMC)

vCore: 1.5v

And it's been stable for about 45 minutes. I'll leave it on overnight since I'm going to bed, but I don't have high hopes. Chip just sucks I guess.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Cores 2 and 3 keep throwing random errors for no reason, regardless of core voltage or frequency... At 3 GHz it lasted for about 1.5 hours in Prime95 before core 2 (a normally unlocked core) failed. Right now I'm priming:

Core 0: 3.4GHz
Core 1: 3.4GHz
Core 2: 3.0GHz
Core 3: 3.0GHz
NB: 1.8GHz (This is the main thing I changed, I'm concerned about instability from the IMC)

vCore: 1.5v

And it's been stable for about 45 minutes. I'll leave it on overnight since I'm going to bed, but I don't have high hopes. Chip just sucks I guess.

at what fft do you get the errors? the vcore seems a bit high for these frequencys, your instability could be ram related. what timings do you have at the moment?


----------



## test tube

Usually higher FFTs, but sometimes lower ones.

Anyway, those last settings are stable (11 hours so far), so maybe it did have something to do with the memory controller relating to the third and fourth cores. To be honest, I'm okay running it at 1.5v as a quad core with 2x3.4GHz and 2x3.0GHz, I mean, I only paid $85 for it so that's pretty good in my eyes. I have a hyper 212+ on it and the temps are maxing out around 45C.

Oddly linpack never gave me any errors, ever, on any of the OCs I had so far.

RAM timings are all stock, 800MHz w/ 4 sticks of Mushkin DDR-2 timed at 5-5-5-15-24 and volted at 1.8v.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Usually higher FFTs, but sometimes lower ones.

Anyway, those last settings are stable (11 hours so far), so maybe it did have something to do with the memory controller relating to the third and fourth cores. To be honest, I'm okay running it at 1.5v as a quad core with 2x3.4GHz and 2x3.0GHz, I mean, I only paid $85 for it so that's pretty good in my eyes. I have a hyper 212+ on it and the temps are maxing out around 45C.

Oddly linpack never gave me any errors, ever, on any of the OCs I had so far.

RAM timings are all stock, 800MHz w/ 4 sticks of Mushkin DDR-2 timed at 5-5-5-15-24 and volted at 1.8v.


well you see if you didnt get any errors with linx and prime errors on large fft's that most certainly means that its not your cpu but your NB/RAM which isnt stabe. have you tried with lose ram timings and a bit nore CPU_NB voltage (1.375)? 
have you tired to increase the ACC on the failing cores to +2 ore more to see if that helps?


----------



## test tube

Okay, this 4th core is NOT stable, despite priming for 12 hours okay. It randomly crashes when you're doing things in Windows.

I'm pretty much about to give up, I've tried different ACC settings, there's just something wrong with this last core that makes it unpredictably unstable at any voltage.


----------



## 187IronMonkey

Unlocked all cores Phenom II X2 555. Seems to run stable at stock settings (3.2GHz, 1.325V Vcore). Ran Prime95 for about 45 min no errors.
Mobo: Gigabyte MA790X-UD4 bios version F7B
Processor stepping: 1004APMW 
More details + pics later


----------



## Danny Boy

here is mine, im unlocked at 3.624 prime95 stable. Gigabyte MA770t-ud3p and the asus m4a785td-c evo also unlocked it too. just couldnt get the oc stable on it


----------



## 187IronMonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *187IronMonkey* 
Unlocked all cores Phenom II X2 555. Seems to run stable at stock settings (3.2GHz, 1.325V Vcore). Ran Prime95 for about 45 min no errors.
Mobo: Gigabyte MA790X-UD4 bios version F7B
Processor stepping: 1004APMW
More details + pics later

Here's a pic ( with Prime running less than 2 minutes I know )


----------



## razo007

better you run prime 95 for 8 hours or higher.. 45minutes was not enough for stress test by prime 95...


----------



## test tube

Oh man, now it's crashing at stock volts with ACC off... I'm starting to wonder if this is just a bad board, it used to do this with my Phenom 940 before I replaced it and retired this motherboard (Asrock AOD790GX). Dropping the vCore to 1.35v and priming blend now with ACC on. :| We'll see I guess.


----------



## bizz_koot

hye guys

I have a problem here when unlocking Phenom X2 550 BE. When I unlock it with Cool N Quiet disable, random error when booting such as av can't start and web browser can't start. But when i enable it, I can boot flawlessly into windows. And when testing with Prime95, my Core 1 giving error. but the other core 0,2,3 were just OK. anyone can help?









my board were Asus M4A77TD Pro. The vcore I set it tu auto and other thing were auto.


----------



## spawn23

hey pls help me i have asus 780g M4A78-EM mobo and amd phenom ii x2 550 BE and i flashed the bios and unlocked the 2 hidden cores of phenom but when i use them and boot win xp or win 7 the screen stops at the startup. what i have to do now? when i disable the unleashing mode of my mobo and disable the 2 cores then my pc boot perfectly....also i dont have after market cooler.....and i dont want to clock my proccesor above stock 3.11ghz help me out...i have not toached the voltage stuff...
do the formatting OS will work?


----------



## Danny Boy

Try to up the voltage a little, then reboot. If it dosnt work to voltage a little more. Keep trying and hopefully u will be able to boot and be stable.


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bizz_koot* 
hye guys

I have a problem here when unlocking Phenom X2 550 BE. When I unlock it with Cool N Quiet disable, random error when booting such as av can't start and web browser can't start. But when i enable it, I can boot flawlessly into windows. And when testing with Prime95, my Core 1 giving error. but the other core 0,2,3 were just OK. anyone can help?









my board were Asus M4A77TD Pro. The vcore I set it tu auto and other thing were auto.

what your vcore../?


----------



## bizz_koot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


what your vcore../?


I already try set it manually using AMD OverDrive to 1.40 and 1.45.. but as I test the core using OCCT, the reporting vcore just around 1.3-1.38v only.. it's weird.. on 2 core, when tress test it the core 1 were stable.. but only when ACC were enable, core 1 crash..


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bizz_koot*


hye guys

I have a problem here when unlocking Phenom X2 550 BE. When I unlock it with Cool N Quiet disable, random error when booting such as av can't start and web browser can't start. But when i enable it, I can boot flawlessly into windows. And when testing with Prime95, my Core 1 giving error. but the other core 0,2,3 were just OK. anyone can help?









my board were Asus M4A77TD Pro. The vcore I set it tu auto and other thing were auto.


you got the error in the 1024 fft range so its probably not the core which is unstable but the ram or the nb. have you primed without unlocking the cores to see if your settings are stable?


----------



## test tube

The problem is definitely the asrock board, something is really wrong with it... I primed stable at 1.45v @ 3.2GHz for 12 hours only to have it crash when I opened the browser. I threw it into the sig rig and it did 3.4GHz on 3 cores no problem too, which failed on the Asrock board. Conclusion: Asrock is junk, ordered an Asus board.


----------



## drjootz

FAIL: unlocking my new 550BE...


----------



## bizz_koot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
you got the error in the 1024 fft range so its probably not the core which is unstable but the ram or the nb. have you primed without unlocking the cores to see if your settings are stable?

ok.. i have already test it using primed for about 3H 30M for non-unlock 550BE.. but one thing I change, the DDR Voltage.. At bios, I set it to auto and when i view it using OverDrive, the voltage were 1.56V but the recommended voltage as mention by Kingston were only 1.5V.. change it manually using OverDrive to 1.5V.. and stress test it using Prime and here the result.. later will try to unlock the 4th with 1.5V for DDR Voltage..

*sorry for my bad English


----------



## soundx98

Man it's fun to be OCing AMD again








My 550BE unlocked without any issues on my Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H. I did need to increase the core voltage to +4 (instead of the default -2) to get above 3200MHz.

Some screenies at 3626MHz for ya.




























I still don't understand why the core temps can't be read.


----------



## bizz_koot

again, same result after unlock 550BE with DDR Voltage to 1.5V.. core 1 error.. core 0,2,3 were flawlessly stable..


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
Man it's fun to be OCing AMD again








My 550BE unlocked without any issues on my Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H. I did need to increase the core voltage to +4 (instead of the default -2) to get above 3200MHz.

Some screenies at 3626MHz for ya.

I still don't understand why the core temps can't be read.

When unlocking it always takes away our ability to see the temps. we have to rely on the inaccurate MBCPU probe.


----------



## drjootz

550 BE + GA-MA785GM-US2H - F7 bios=fail
increasing vcore & vcpunb voltage=fail
no post, but one time increasing my voltage it does bot to windows and have some dots in my monitor and i think it hangs so i restrarted it and increase voltage again until i reached 1.4vcore and 1.35 for my vcpunb...







what do you think guys? are the hidden cores defective? what do you suggest?


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the max temp for unlock 550?


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

I have had massive stability issues with my P35 Gigabyte/e4500 combo, and am looking into using my 4GB GSKILL PI DDR2-800 in an AMD set-up. Has anyone tried a ASUS M4A77D and AMD Athlon II X2 550 Rev C3 combo and tried to unlock the 2 cores?


----------



## wacky17

Hi, when i unlocked my 550 to us 3 cores it states in cpu-z its a rena athlon :s whats wrong can someone explain please. On default setting its a phenom.


----------



## randomkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spawn23* 
hey pls help me i have asus 780g M4A78-EM mobo and amd phenom ii x2 550 BE and i flashed the bios and unlocked the 2 hidden cores of phenom but when i use them and boot win xp or win 7 the screen stops at the startup. what i have to do now? when i disable the unleashing mode of my mobo and disable the 2 cores then my pc boot perfectly....also i dont have after market cooler.....and i dont want to clock my proccesor above stock 3.11ghz help me out...i have not toached the voltage stuff...
do the formatting OS will work?

It does not hurt to increase the core voltage a little bit at a time. Even with the stock cooler, the temperature at idle should be low. What you don't want to do is do stress test on prime95 or intel burn test on stock cooler.

So if your objective is just to boot into windows with cores unlocked, then increase the voltage a bit at a time. If after 3 steps increase, it still does not boot then it must be bad cores. Tough luck...


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wacky17* 
Hi, when i unlocked my 550 to us 3 cores it states in cpu-z its a rena athlon :s whats wrong can someone explain please. On default setting its a phenom.

thats normal, nothing is wrong.


----------



## Radiopools

Noob Q:

When it says:

"# Did you incrementally increase Vcore from 1.325 to 1.4v?
# Did you incrementally increase Vcpu-nb from 1.2 to 1.35v after trying to increase Vcore?"

On a Gigabyte UD4P motherboard (F5 BIOS) which options in the M.I.T. are the Vcore and Vcpu-nb?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Noob Q:

When it says:

"# Did you incrementally increase Vcore from 1.325 to 1.4v?
# Did you incrementally increase Vcpu-nb from 1.2 to 1.35v after trying to increase Vcore?"

On a Gigabyte UD4P motherboard (F5 BIOS) which options in the M.I.T. are the Vcore and Vcpu-nb?

should look like this










note the last one? first change the system voltage from auto to manual then you can go to town


----------



## Radiopools

Alright, so the last two slots are the ones I am bumping up?


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Alright, so the last two slots are the ones I am bumping up?

yes the very last 2, one should not be visible on the picture i shown


----------



## Radiopools

one more thing, any reccomendations as to where i should stop bumping the voltages? to avoid damages i mean.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
one more thing, any reccomendations as to where i should stop bumping the voltages? to avoid damages i mean.

just as the first page says, that should be fine.


----------



## Swoosh19

This thread should include the new chip that amd released...the phenom II x2 555..i got one and luckily unlocked to 4 cores


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
This thread should include the new chip that amd released...the phenom II x2 555..i got one and luckily unlocked to 4 cores

Op does not update anymore so it wont be


----------



## habib_his

Guys this is my first post but hopefully not my last!

recently moved over from my trusty Intel [email protected] to AMD just for a change!

system spec:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE @3.2Ghz *NOW RUNNING AT* X4 B55 @3.8Ghz

Temp 28 celcius









Mobo: Asus M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 (AMD 890GX chipset)

Cooler: Thermalright Ultra 120 Black + 2 Xilence Fans

Ran prime95 see screenshots of results file... Must overclock further! Must run more tests! must must must!









Much faster than my Q6600 and rock solid stability so far...


----------



## Swoosh19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloud8521* 
Op does not update anymore so it wont be

that is too bad though...well anyways this thread just keep getting bigger and bigger


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *habib_his*


Ran prime95 see screenshots of results file... Must overclock further! Must run more tests! must must must!









Much faster than my Q6600 and rock solid stability so far...


3.8v on the core?? I hope that's not correct, lol.


----------



## Cheesezilla

Hey guys, i tried this out on my Asus M4N72-E and its a no go.

I managed to boot into my OS once but everything was soooooo slow i couldn't check CPU-z.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheesezilla*


Hey guys, i tried this out on my Asus M4N72-E and its a no go.

I managed to boot into my OS once but everything was soooooo slow i couldn't check CPU-z.


Did you bump up the voltage any? It may need it with two extra cores.


----------



## Radiopools

I bumped my CPU NB VID Control and CPU Voltage control to .05 and i got a blue screen. Should I push either any further? (to unlock extra cores, i mean)

On another note, I left my CPU Voltage control at +.025 and I was able to boot into windows @ 3.8ghz in dual-core mode. I used to just run stock voltages @ 3.7 so this is neat. I'm running P95 to check for stability. My max temp under load is only 30c so far.


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


3.8v on the core?? I hope that's not correct, lol.


ya i would have him check to see if that is what he has, and if it is, then he should change it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


I bumped my CPU NB VID Control and CPU Voltage control to .05 and i got a blue screen. Should I push either any further? (to unlock extra cores, i mean)

On another note, I left my CPU Voltage control at +.025 and I was able to boot into windows @ 3.8ghz in dual-core mode. I used to just run stock voltages @ 3.7 so this is neat. I'm running P95 to check for stability. My max temp under load is only 30c so far.


+.025? that is not how it should look.... it should be 1.XX not +.XX or -.XX i think you are using the wrong control. since i only see this on the CPU NB VID control.


----------



## Kryton

Received my new 555 BE Callisto today and after installing and testing it, got it to unlock the extra cores and even did some OC'ing with it. 
MB used is a MSI 790FX-GD70 with the v1.7 BIOS. 
The chip itself is a CACAC 1004 BPMW purchased from Newegg.

The CPU-Z validation I submitted was rejected but I think it's because of the unlocking along with the chip being a newer stepping. However the results are still great and it did well as a quad overall.
What I like best is how little voltage it needs to hit 4.0 unlocked. Seems to be a fantastic chip. Only prob it has are temps (On air) when unlocked but we all knew that one was a given anyway. 
Next step is to get it running cooler by getting it "Wet".


----------



## habib_his

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


3.8v on the core?? I hope that's not correct, lol.


No dude for some reason CPU-Z does not read the voltage correctly in windows 7 x64 on my machine, went back to bios and voltage is still set to 1.35

I have upped the ante and now run the system at 4Ghz with 1.425v temps around 32celcius will post screens soon...


----------



## Keyreaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *habib_his* 
Guys this is my first post but hopefully not my last!

recently moved over from my trusty Intel [email protected] to AMD just for a change!

system spec:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE @3.2Ghz *NOW RUNNING AT* X4 B55 @3.8Ghz

Temp 28 celcius









Mobo: Asus M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 (AMD 890GX chipset)

Cooler: Thermalright Ultra 120 Black + 2 Xilence Fans

Ran prime95 see screenshots of results file... Must overclock further! Must run more tests! must must must!









Much faster than my Q6600 and rock solid stability so far...

Very nice







I was looking into those chipsets and if anyone had any luck with them, looks like you did. Congrats on the unlock. Time to see if I can get one myself.


----------



## so_bad

Hello everyone!

I've heard about the Semprom LE 140 that could be unlocked. They are become an Athlon II 440. It's true??

Now, I'm interested in M4A785M or M4A785TD-V EVO. This models are a big deal?

Thanks for help!

_And sorry my poor, very poor english.._


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *so_bad*


Hello everyone!

I've heard about the Semprom LE 140 that could be unlocked. They are become an Athlon II 440. It's true??

Now, I'm interested in M4A785M or M4A785TD-V EVO. This models are a big deal?

Thanks for help!


Yes, the 140 Sargas core Sempron will unlock to a Regor core 440e chip if it will unlock. 
Sometimes these will unlock and POST but not boot into your OS. I bought two of these chips and although both unlock, only one will make it into the OS, the other will POST but not boot. Just remember that there is no guarantee with any given chip whether it will unlock or not until it's tested - There is always a chance it may or may not.

If you get one and it does, you may find why the second core was disabled as I have with mine. My chip doesn't like high RAM speeds in MHz when unlocked and occasionally it will crash the system and then I get a Hyperthread Flood error when the machine reboots. Most of the time if it crashes, it won't give the HT flood error message.


----------



## so_bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
Yes, the 140 Sargas core Sempron will unlock to a Regor core 440e chip if it will unlock.
Sometimes these will unlock and POST but not boot into your OS. I bought two of these chips and although both unlock, only one will make it into the OS, the other will POST but not boot. Just remember that there is no guarantee with any given chip whether it will unlock or not until it's tested - There is always a chance it may or may not.

If you get one and it does, you may find why the second core was disabled as I have with mine. My chip doesn't like high RAM speeds in MHz when unlocked and occasionally it will crash the system and then I get a Hyperthread Flood error when the machine reboots. Most of the time if it crashes, it won't give the HT flood error message.

Oh, understand.

Nothing is totally "free of charge"...hehehe.

I bought this second-hand Semprom from a friend. He tell me that just try it run in at *Biostar TA785GE 128M*, with ACC turned on, and it was recognized as *Athlon II x2 4400e*, in BIOS (POST) and OS.

The PC already has Win7 x86 instaled, and run like a charm, for few hours. Showing any error.

Does it possible?

_And sorry my poor, very poor english..._


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *so_bad*


Oh, understand.

Nothing is totally "free of charge"...hehehe.

I bought this second-hand Semprom from a friend. He tell me that just try it run in at *Biostar TA785GE 128M*, with ACC turned on, and it was recognized as *Athlon II x2 4400e*, in BIOS (POST) and OS.

The PC already has Win7 x86 instaled, and run like a charm, for few hours. Showing any error.

Does it possible?

_And sorry my poor, very poor english..._


if he tried it and it workedf, then you may try it, but i would stress it with Prime 95


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


ya i would have him check to see if that is what he has, and if it is, then he should change it

+.025? that is not how it should look.... it should be 1.XX not +.XX or -.XX i think you are using the wrong control. since i only see this on the CPU NB VID control.


Hmm..then I'm clueless as to what I am supposed to adjust, because both of those categories allow me to boost .025 at a time...


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


Hmm..then I'm clueless as to what I am supposed to adjust, because both of those categories allow me to boost .025 at a time...


i see that your bios has a "normal CPU volt" right? just ass the number to the number that is shown to get your value.

also what bios revision are you using ? you should have F9

seccond what is your normal cpu volt?


----------



## Sad

AMD Phonem II x2 550, but when i unlock the other to cores i get some sound issues whats up with this also using the MA790X-UD4P, CPU Code name callisto any ideas on what i can do to fix this? biois F5 Version


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sad*


AMD Phonem II x2 550, but when i unlock the other to cores i get some sound issues whats up with this also using the MA790X-UD4P, CPU Code name callisto any ideas on what i can do to fix this? biois F5 Version


have you stress tested it?


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloud8521*


i see that your bios has a "normal CPU volt" right? just ass the number to the number that is shown to get your value.

also what bios revision are you using ? you should have F9

seccond what is your normal cpu volt?


I'm using f5. If i had any idea how to flash my bios i'd do it









CPUID says my cpu vcore is at 1.34v


----------



## test tube

Finally unlocked my 720BE stable, this time on an Asus M4A785-M instead of the faulty Asrock AOD790FX. Used the stock bus speed (200MHz) and just bumped the multipliers.

Stepping: 904 DPBW (iirc)

Settings:
vCore: 1.45v
vNB: 1.225v
LLC: 10%

Core 0: 3.2GHz (ACC: 0%)
Core 1: 3.2GHz (ACC: 0%)
Core 2: 3.2GHz (ACC: +4%)
Core 3: 3.2GHz (ACC: +4%)
NB: 2.2GHz

12 hours Prime95 stable... 3.3GHz was 4 hours stable but then blue screen.


----------



## Swoosh19

4.ghz will be doing some stability test first then benchmark 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1091201


----------



## cloud8521

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
I'm using f5. If i had any idea how to flash my bios i'd do it









CPUID says my cpu vcore is at 1.34v

flashing is simple with gigabyte. they have a tool for you to do it in windows. all you need is to pick the right bios from the list and that's about it. it is called @bios, you run it then click on "update bios from gigabyte server" choose the closest server, and a list should show up, make sure it reads your mobo right tho it will say it at the top. click on the bios you want then click ok. the rest should be simple


----------



## 5monkey

Unlocked with the Gigabyte MA785-USB3 as attached.


----------



## Rogue1266

Well, first I up-graded my BIO's. Followed the process to the letter!

Quote:



Enter BIOS.
Set Automatic Clock Calibration (ACC) or Nvidia Core Calibration (NCC) to AUTO.
*CRUCIAL* step for Asus and Gigabyte owners : Enable "Unleashing" or change "EC Firmware" mode to "Hybrid"
Reboot.




Quote:
Do you have the proper BIOS version installed?
*For those with Asus motherboards, please update your bios to the latest version. It fixes significant problems encountered with unlocking.*Is ACC or NCC enabled? For Asus/Gigabyte motherboards, how about "Unleashing" and "EC Firmware"?Did you *incrementally*increase Vcore from 1.325 to 1.4v?Did you *incrementally*increase Vcpu-nb from 1.2 to 1.35v after trying to increase Vcore?



I own a GIGABYTE-MA785G-UD3H mobo. Just purchaced it a few weeks back. The chip I'm sitting on is a AMD Phenom II x2 550 Callitso B.E.. Now everytime I switch it to 'Hybrid' mode. It shows Firmwire updating. It lets 'Save & Exit'./ 'Y'..... Then my comp. shuts down for about 5 sec's and then turn on but never posts to BIO. She just locks-up everytime. I have 'Hard unlock BIO's' everytime????
Now I'm turning up my Vcore to 1.425=0.100%and Vcore-NB to about 1.225=0.100%. If I go to Hybrid-mod then it locks, if I don't it just 'Posts & Boots' with a higher voltage; only with 2 cores show in 'TaskMng', CPUID and any other reading program. Now in my 'PCwizard2010' app, It shows all 4 cores. BUT? It shows the first two cores flexing above '+0%'.. But the other two cores, it shows them sitting at '-1%'<<steady??. Anyone got any Idea's. Please Post or Prvt.Msg. me...After 6 'Hard-Locks'. I also ck'ed my 'MSCONFIG'/BOOT/Advanced/N. of core; shows only '2'??? I gave it up. I figure I just have 2 Defect. cores. My not? So, with any suggestions or Idea's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dionamuh

No luck so far. I did get the BIOS to display my 555BE as an X4, it did that the first time I tried. But then it crashes booting into Windows, right when the four coloured dots start flying around and forming the Windows 7 logo. Every time.

I tried with the standard BIOS (406), nothing. Flashed to the latest (604), nothing. Tried 3 cores, lowering the frequency to 2600MHz, upping the CPU voltage to 1.38125V and NB to 1.28125, nothing. I'm starting to lose faith..

Someone in the list with the same mobo has managed to unlock his 550BE to an X3 using the 410 BIOS. I don't think it's the BIOS version though, because the newer versions should actually improve ACC according to Asus.

Any ideas?










Edit:

OK now this is just stupid.










My cores are definitely not dead. But they're ill. I can probably get it higher than 1000MHz, but I just wanted to make sure it could boot.

Also an option:


----------



## Swoosh19

ok ill share my experience with gigabyte mobos..its not that i dont like them...i use to own one too...i tried all possible ways to unlock my previous 550 but all it does is restart to post and does not boot...same as what is happening to rogue...so idecided to sell it and get a new board...i bought an asus board which is really great....i found out that my fourth core on my 550 is busted but i was able to run it on 3 cores...without upping the vcores unlike with my gigabyte mobo i tried upping the vcore up to 1.5 but still no post...
what i like most about my asus mobo is that i can choose what cores to operate like 0,1,2 or 0,1,3....i hope this help..i'm still using the same motherboard with my 555 and it unlocks perfectly....good luck to all those who wants to unlock...

oh by the way here in our country most of the boards being used is msi and asus..they said it is a great unlocker...


----------



## Swoosh19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dionamuh* 
No luck so far. I did get the BIOS to display my 555BE as an X4, it did that the first time I tried. But then it crashes booting into Windows, right when the four coloured dots start flying around and forming the Windows 7 logo. Every time.

I tried with the standard BIOS (406), nothing. Flashed to the latest (604), nothing. Tried 3 cores, lowering the frequency to 2600MHz, upping the CPU voltage to 1.38125V and NB to 1.28125, nothing. I'm starting to lose faith..

Someone in the list with the same mobo has managed to unlock his 550BE to an X3 using the 410 BIOS. I don't think it's the BIOS version though, because the newer versions should actually improve ACC according to Asus.

Any ideas?










Edit:

OK now this is just stupid.










My cores are definitely not dead. But they're ill. I can probably get it higher than 1000MHz, but I just wanted to make sure it could boot.

Also an option:










your cores are not ill but the system is reading it wrong because you're able to unlock the cores so proly you get negatives on your temps...try running it on occt and prime95....and turn off your CNQ and c1e...i guess your cnq is turned on that why its only 1ghz


----------



## Dionamuh

No, I set it to 1000MHz myself because it wouldn't boot at normal clock speeds. CNQ was turned off.
At higher clockspeeds it starts to struggle to boot or won't boot at all.


----------



## Swoosh19

@dionamuh

did you try to raise your voltage?


----------



## Dionamuh

Yes, up to 1.4V. But even at higher voltages it can't even boot when I set the clockspeed to 2GHz. It seems that the two extra cores can only run at about 1GHz, maybe a bit higher, I didn't bother to try. Three cores is just as unstable as four.

Maybe I could do something with the HT Link, but as I said, I really think the two extra really can't run at normal/decent clock speeds.


----------



## Trafficman

My motherboard is an ASUS M4A78T-E and my processor is an AMD Phenom II 550 @ 3.1 and I have successfully unlocked the 3rd and 4th cores but at stock clock it is extremely unstable when I boot into windows. So after underclocking to 2.0 I haven't had any problems, but I was wondering if upping the voltages would make it more stable at higher clocks and was wondering how to do this because there are a lot of settings in the BIOS relating to voltages and I'm not sure which to change or what to set it to (Everything is set to auto, I wish I could find the default values). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## deadjc

Great guide , i will build a new rig soon, i hope it unlocks properly, thanks again.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
ok ill share my experience with gigabyte mobos..its not that i dont like them...i use to own one too...i tried all possible ways to unlock my previous 550 but all it does is restart to post and does not boot...same as what is happening to rogue...so idecided to sell it and get a new board...i bought an asus board which is really great....i found out that my fourth core on my 550 is busted but i was able to run it on 3 cores...without upping the vcores unlike with my gigabyte mobo i tried upping the vcore up to 1.5 but still no post...
what i like most about my asus mobo is that i can choose what cores to operate like 0,1,2 or 0,1,3....i hope this help..i'm still using the same motherboard with my 555 and it unlocks perfectly....good luck to all those who wants to unlock...

oh by the way here in our country most of the boards being used is msi and asus..they said it is a great unlocker...

Swoosh19.. Thanks bud for the great Info. It's funny what your saying because I bought this board in hopes I 'WOULD' unlock those cores. A friend of mine had unlocked his cores on his Gigabyte mobo, but he owns the GA-790XTA-UD4 mobo. Now, I thought at first maybe it was the mobo I had picked. I was also reading in CPU magz. about the board I picked.
[This Artical]"]http://www.computerpoweruser.com/edi...=&bJumpTo=True"][This Artical] 6 paragraph down... I also read it somewear else. Just can't find the artical....
Well, on my next build I'll go back to 'ASUS' mobo's and give them a try again. That's aslo funny because I have been buying ASUS mobo's for years now. It was the only board I really trused. I have tryed MSI's,ASROCK, Biostar. On these boards I have had nothing but bad luck with them. Maybe it was just me buying lemons. This Gigabyte isn't a bad board. She really is a clocker.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093943 is were I sit now on my Overclock. And I still have about 220Mhz of headroom to go before she pops. I think once I recieve my Hp50 next week. I'm in hopes that I can push her past 4.0Ghz on that cooler. Well, either way. Swoosh; Thank You bud for the post. Got me thinking a different way (AGAIN).. Like I said, I will most likely give new ASUS mobo's a try on my next build... Thanks Bud.....


----------



## bbwalker21x

help?? i have a phenom II x2 545, and a gigabyte ga-ma78lm-s2h mobo. I have tried to unlock the cores by going into ACC and enabling hybrid ec firmware, and then auto acc. When it is done updating the firmware and rebooting, my monitor acts like no picture at all is coming to it.

I also have integrated graphics for now, as im short on cash, and a cheapo 350 watt psu.

Can someone please help with unlocking it?


----------



## deadjc

come on man , first you need to get a better psu not a crappy one and second not all the cpu can unlock successfully , notice that when AMD is selling cpus as dual core that means the cpu didnt passed the tests that amd people have applied to them. so they name em as dual core , tri-core, etc. If you are lucky you can get a stable 24/7 4 core unlocked cpu because of the demand of these cpus amd sell them sometimes capable of making it to the 3rd o fourth core. And finally you maybe need to tweak more the voltages.









Cheers


----------



## CryWin

*Graphics Card
integrated- lol*

I'm sure his PC would run off of a 200watt power supply easily.


----------



## bbwalker21x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deadjc*


come on man , first you need to get a better psu not a crappy one and second not all the cpu can unlock successfully , notice that when AMD is selling cpus as dual core that means the cpu didnt passed the tests that amd people have applied to them. so they name em as dual core , tri-core, etc. If you are lucky you can get a stable 24/7 4 core unlocked cpu because of the demand of these cpus amd sell them sometimes capable of making it to the 3rd o fourth core. And finally you maybe need to tweak more the voltages.









Cheers


This is my first ever computer, is there any reccomendations as far as voltage tweaking go? i tried once upping the vcore voltage by .05 and it still did the same thing? do i need a video card *now?* Because i plan to get a 4670 or better soon. it seems to be a video issue by what ive seen, because it will restart, but wont show any video. My hdd light is on, as well as all my fans and everything? anything i could do in the bios such as a setting for graphics output?


----------



## deadjc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbwalker21x*


This is my first ever computer, is there any reccomendations as far as voltage tweaking go? i tried once upping the vcore voltage by .05 and it still did the same thing? do i need a video card *now?* Because i plan to get a 4670 or better soon. it seems to be a video issue by what ive seen, because it will restart, but wont show any video. My hdd light is on, as well as all my fans and everything? anything i could do in the bios such as a setting for graphics output?


No man ,definitely it isnt the video card but you should get one im agree with that, can you tell more about the voltages that youre using??? and one more thing remember More Voltage equals More heat so you must get a nice cooling kit such as mm lets say Hyper 212 with two noctua fans or R4 from coolermaster or something like that , not too expensive but a bang for the buck thats for sure.


----------



## Swoosh19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Swoosh19.. Thanks bud for the great Info. It's funny what your saying because I bought this board in hopes I 'WOULD' unlock those cores. A friend of mine had unlocked his cores on his Gigabyte mobo, but he owns the GA-790XTA-UD4 mobo. Now, I thought at first maybe it was the mobo I had picked. I was also reading in CPU magz. about the board I picked. 
http://www.computerpoweruser.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles%2Farchive%2Fc0912%2F06c12%2F06c12%2Easp&articleid=59469&guid=7DE176C3C473411297A5D0DA0DC54188&searchtype=0&WordList=&bJumpTo=True" target="_blank">[This Artical]"]http://www.computerpoweruser.com/edi...=&bJumpTo=True"][This Artical] 6 paragraph down... I also read it somewear else. Just can't find the artical.... 
Well, on my next build I'll go back to 'ASUS' mobo's and give them a try again. That's aslo funny because I have been buying ASUS mobo's for years now. It was the only board I really trused. I have tryed MSI's,ASROCK, Biostar. On these boards I have had nothing but bad luck with them. Maybe it was just me buying lemons. This Gigabyte isn't a bad board. She really is a clocker.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093943 is were I sit now on my Overclock. And I still have about 220Mhz of headroom to go before she pops. I think once I recieve my Hp50 next week. I'm in hopes that I can push her past 4.0Ghz on that cooler. Well, either way. Swoosh; Thank You bud for the post. Got me thinking a different way (AGAIN).. Like I said, I will most likely give new ASUS mobo's a try on my next build... Thanks Bud.....







</a>


thanks man....i know for a fact that gigabyte mobos are real clocker i've used my 550 on it and the highest clock i've reached is 3.9ghz but i didnt get to unlock my cores... asrock is also a good board my friend has one and it's the new 890 chipset and he was able to unlock the cores on his 555 with just a bios update....good luck on your next build man..looking forward that you can unlock pretty soon!


----------



## mikedepetris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *habib_his*


CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE @3.2Ghz *NOW RUNNING AT* X4 B55 @3.8Ghz

Mobo: Asus M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 (AMD 890GX chipset)

Cooler: Thermalright Ultra 120 Black + 2 Xilence Fans


I'm waiting for the new Asrock 890GX Extreme3 to come out to build a new system, I will put an X2 555BE and hope to unlock until Thuban will have lower prices.

Do you agree with this mb+cpu combination for a new system? Should I go for a custom cooler too?


----------



## Swoosh19

@mikedepetris

my friend got that new Asrock 890gx mobo and he was able to unlock the new chip with updated bios


----------



## mikedepetris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
@mikedepetris

my friend got that new Asrock 890gx mobo and he was able to unlock the new chip with updated bios

thank you, I see you have also been lucky to unlock the 555BE to full X4, unlocking 1 cor ewould be enough for my enjoyment

How have your friend had the Asrock 890gx Extreme3 ? It's still not out unfortunately and I'm doubt about waiting more days or buy the Asus m4a89gtd pro usb3 instead.


----------



## Swoosh19

my friend got it from HK...and he did a review on the mobo..i'll go and look for it
ok here is it http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=247736


----------



## mikedepetris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
my friend got it from HK...and he did a review on the mobo..i'll go and look for it
ok here is it http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=247736


already seen, as it's the only review online








Thanks anyway, so it's still not on the market, hope it comes out for the... ouch 1st April... mmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Dionamuh

I don't think it has an awful lot to do with the motherboard, or in any case, choosing a particular kind of board doesn't give any guarantee. My Asus M4A785TD-V EVO can unlock with literally one press of a button (at BIOSboot screen there's a prominently present message 'press 4 for unlocking' or something). And it does unlock perfectly according to the BIOS. However, booting into Windows is impossible unless I underclock to 1.0GHz, damnit.


----------



## DJLanceRock

*M4A785TD-V EVO*
Windows 7 Home 64-bit
Bios Version - 0602
Phenom II 550 BE

I could not unlock all 4 cores. Windows would crash while loading if I attempted. I was able, however, to unlock cores 0,1,3. Unlocking 0,1,2 was unstable and resulted in the same crash when I attempted to unlock all 4.

It also may be beneficial to note that I received the same results and error as the other poster with my same motherboard and CPU, Firefox1337, on page 39. Maybe this is a problem with the motherboard being unable to unlock all 4 cores?










A bit disappointed, but I suppose 3 is better than 2.


----------



## DJLanceRock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dionamuh* 
I don't think it has an awful lot to do with the motherboard, or in any case, choosing a particular kind of board doesn't give any guarantee. My Asus M4A785TD-V EVO can unlock with literally one press of a button (at BIOSboot screen there's a prominently present message 'press 4 for unlocking' or something). And it does unlock perfectly according to the BIOS. However, booting into Windows is impossible unless I underclock to 1.0GHz, damnit.

I would suggest trying to unlock 3 cores rather than all 4. It worked for the other poster and I with your same motherboard.


----------



## Dionamuh

Tried that, with all kinds of different settings. Unlocking three cores (0,1,2 and 0,1,3) was just as unstable as unlocking all four. Just as with four cores unlocked it crashes when the Windows 7 logo starts forming.


----------



## CJRhoades

Nevermind. Please delete.


----------



## Computerman29

Greetings to All,









I have successfully unlocked my Phenom II X2 550BE.









I think I may be one of the really lucky ones because I am running at just over stock speed and UNDERVOLTED. (CPU:3.4GHz, 1.2V, NB:2GHz, 1.2V), and system is rock solid and in the low to mid 20's in Deg C. for both CPU and chipset (at idle). It actually runs cooler since I installed the modded BIOS and even cooler since unlocking. Is that normal?

Windows, Speedfan, CPU-Z and AMD Overdrive all show 4 cores. I have run prime95 for about 2 hours with no errors before stopping it. Temps never reached higher than 38C for CPU and 27 for NB. I then burned it in for about 48 hours. Still no problems and that was about 6 months ago.

Most people seem to require underclocking and/or overvolting. Am I just one of the lucky ones?

Just Wondering,
Computerman29

My System:

Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M
BIOS: Most recent from China. (78DEA928.BST)
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550BE Retail
CPU Cooler: Xigmatek HDT-S963
RAM: 1GBx4 OCZ Platinum Edition DDR2-800
Hard Drives: Seagate SATA-300 320GB and 750GB
Optical Drive: 16X DVD-DL Burner
Graphics: Integrated AMD HD3200
Sound: Integrated Realtek 8-Channel HD
LAN: Integrated Realtek Gigabit
Case: Coolermaster Elite 330
Fans:2X120mm Case, 40mm NB, 92mm CPU
OS:Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## Oldacres123

hi, i have the amd 550 and would like to now how to unlock it? i have unlocked the 4 cores with hybrid and auto in acc. it will load up but then after about an hour it goes blue screen then i have to change it back i have read people have got it stable on this mobo jus need to kno any help please?? thanks

MY SPEC
case- Antec 900
cpu- Amd x2 550 @ 3.10
cooler- Artic freezer pro 2
ram- 8G DDR2 800 mhz ocz gold
gfx- Ati 5850 1g gddr5
mobo - Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 AMD 770
PSU-850 watt quad sli


----------



## mikedepetris

I've just ordered the new ASROCK AM3 890GX Extreme3, unfortunately the eshop does not have the X2 555BE but 555 only so I ordered the HDZ555WFGMBOX.

Do I still have chances of core unlocking? Even if I will not be able to overclock it, I think I'll move to Thuban when prices will stabilize.


----------



## Chickenfoot

On a MSI 770-G45 board. Tested 12hrs no errors.Only problem is the AMD Overdrive core temps. -256c across the board.


----------



## Chickenfoot

Mb


----------



## Computerman29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chickenfoot* 
On a MSI 770-G45 board. Tested 12hrs no errors.Only problem is the AMD Overdrive core temps. -256c across the board.

That is because unlocking disables per core temp sensing. Most other programs read 0 degrees.


----------



## Chickenfoot

Yup so I do like the OP said.I monitor and have my alarm set with my MSI overclock software via CPU temp. Set to alarm at 48c.


----------



## Lkr721993

i don't know what voltages to be using. when using occt, it says 1.2V but if im using firefox, it can go up to 1.6v. i have it set to 1.6v and 2.8GHz. 
using a phenom ii x3 720 with 4 cores


----------



## daman_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alg33k* 
Successful unlock on Biostar TA790GXBE(stock bios).

Set ACC to auto and HT to 1.6Ghz, and its worked perfectly.

Now, i'm running torture test with various Voltage/frequency setting for both CPU core and NB. My stock cpu settings are

vcore 1.325
freq. 3.1Ghz
vNB 1.15v
freq 2Ghz
bios official 78DGA902

Running stock cooler, temperature is bit high i think, thinking of getting aftermarket cooler. i'm looking for cheap <20$ cooler, any suggestion?

EDIT:

CPUz validation:


Also did some test my friend's 550BE, unlock failed with my stock bios didn't try to test modded bios. But my friend was able to unlock 3-core running at 3.4Ghz//1.32v, using modded bios on Biostar ta785ge 128M.

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5...uadcoreall.jpg

updated to latest bios and it was a breez


----------



## Mega_bite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oldacres123*


hi, i have the amd 550 and would like to now how to unlock it? i have unlocked the 4 cores with hybrid and auto in acc. it will load up but then after about an hour it goes blue screen then i have to change it back i have read people have got it stable on this mobo jus need to kno any help please?? thanks

MY SPEC
case- Antec 900
cpu- Amd x2 550 @ 3.10
cooler- Artic freezer pro 2
ram- 8G DDR2 800 mhz ocz gold
gfx- Ati 5850 1g gddr5
mobo - Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 AMD 770
PSU-850 watt quad sli


A few points / Questions.

1st, Not all CPU's will unlock and be stable.

2nd, need more info....
what temps do you get, should be fine, but I'm checking.
Are you running stock votage?
Are you overclocking when you unlock?
What setings have you changed.


----------



## Alpha_project

Successfully unlocked an AMD Phenom II 555 to a quad currently running at 3.8Ghz.

CACAC AC 1004CPMW.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1122181


----------



## lesterhung

AsRock A785GMH/128M Bios v1.20
CPU is AMD X2 Athlon 5000+ 45nm
Unlock SUCCESS!


----------



## daman_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lesterhung*


AsRock A785GMH/128M Bios v1.20
CPU is AMD X2 Athlon 5000+ 45nm
Unlock SUCCESS!



what do u mean? 5000+


----------



## Geoffchau

I am the bad luck one~~

i cant unlock my 550, not even 1 extra core

i use GA-MA770T-UD3P

everytime when change to Hybrid and ACC to auto, after restart the ACC will turn back to Disable....

anyone same as me??? or anything else i can do>>


----------



## pointless

I successfully unlocked my 555. Although it's unstable using default voltages. weird.
On stock voltage it boots and runs fine. But when I stress test it with prime95 with small FFTs it shuts down in about 1-2 mins.

I tried to undervolt it to 1.306 and it can take prime95 for hours.
Might be the climate in our country and the sucky stock HSF. oh well till then before I get a better HSF for my cpu. I'll try to overclock it.


----------



## MainframeTM

How about this bit of crazy

Awhile ago I got a X2 550be hoping to unlock it and pay dual core prices. Whenever I would unlock it and load into Win7 it would freeze and either hang..reboot..or I"d get a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL stop msg. I figured that was that, packed it up and have enjoyed it as a dual core.

In the mean time I installed XP on my system to run some programs that didn't like Win7 and was thinking of selling this chip and ponying up for a quad. Messing around in the bios I unlocked it and tried XP thinking it would hang. Well it didn't and logged in. CPUZ is showing all 4 cores unlocked and I've oced it up to 3.8ghz without even a voltage increase. Granted I've not stressed it yet but what gives. Windows 7 64 bit doesn't like it but WinXP32 is just fine? I thought I may have did something I didn't in the bios before and tried Win7 again..same deal as before. Hangs..IRQL stop msg..no Windows load.

Help?

In case anyone needs to know my comp specs are...

AMD Phenom II X2 550BE @ 3.93ghz & climbing
ASUS M4N82-Deluxe Tri-SLI (newest bios)
4Gigs of CORSAIR XMS2 Memory
2 BFG 260 GTX 896mb w/ OCed clocks SLIed
1st HD -148GB Win7 64 Home Premium
2nd HD -76.3GB Games Install
3rd HD -76.3GB WinXP32 (Game Mods)
4th HD -1TB Cold Storage (External)
1000watt Mach1 psu


----------



## Big_O_Style

Well here is another board that can unlock an AMD Phenom X2 550BE into an X4 B50. Gigabyte GA-790XT-USB3 with F2 Award BIOS:









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1126649

I'm OCing stable 3.5GHz @ 1.3500v


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daman_123*


what do u mean? 5000+










You've not seen these yet?


----------



## H-man

I unlocked a sempy.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Does anyone have experience with Athlon II unlocking?
I have a couple of budget boards in mind but ASRock has released a small list of their boards that have been tested with 400e's and 405e's for unlocking.
Practically is it exactly the same thing unlocking one of these and unlocking a Phenom II or would it be a safer option to get one of these ASR boards?


----------



## Baldy

I set ACC to auto, enabled "Unleasing", saved changes.

Computer rebooted, the mobo logo had words under it saying "4 cores unlocked successfully". I was like







.

Then, I realized that after 5 minutes, the computer just wasn't going to start up.

Yeah, it's a defective core.


----------



## nakkikala

Hi everyone!

Just ordered a new computer based on this post. My current computer is 5-6 years old so it's about time. Anyway, I was wondering if my old power supply (Antec Neo HE 430W) is sufficient for unlocking Phenom II X2 555 BE on following configuration:

Asus M4A77TD PRO
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
2GB 1333MHZ DDR3
Club 3D HD5670 PCI-E 512M
Seagate Barracuda LP 500GB
Creative X-Fi ExtremeGamer

---------

Nevermind... I got the parts and the power supply worked just fine. I managed to unlock all the cores and ran prime95 for couple of hours without a hitch.


----------



## mikedepetris

Assembled system with stock heating and 1600 CL7 RAM.
CPU around 40C.

BIOS 1.10 + Seven Ultimate.

Enabling UCC in BIOS I get X4 but Windows can't boot. The strange thing is that I tryed any core combination in BIOS but always get lock or BSOD, even activating CORE0 only. There must be something to setup, I've left all defaults except for hdd controller to AHCI.


----------



## Druski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geoffchau* 
I am the bad luck one~~

i cant unlock my 550, not even 1 extra core
i use GA-MA770T-UD3P

everytime when change to Hybrid and ACC to auto, after restart the ACC will turn back to Disable....

anyone same as me??? or anything else i can do>>









I have the exact same problem Geoff... - also a Gigabyte motherboard... *GA-MA790XT-UD4P Bios Revision F7*

I am using an *AMD Phenom II X2 550BE ( Callisto )*

CPU-Z reports my Southbridge as *AMD : ID439D* However Everest reports it as *AMD : SB750*

Everytime I go into the Bios and change to Hybrid and ACC to auto, after restart the ACC will be back at the Disable setting. I think the southbridge discrepancy may be the issue... I suspect it is ID439D and it is preventing me from selecting those settings.









If anyone has any insight into this - it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ki55eLL

Phenom II X2 550 @ X4 3.1Ghz Stable

Asus M4A785T-M Motherboard (Y).


----------



## Encore13

I was able to unlocked Tri core on my Phenom II X2 550BE and under normal usage it works well (downloading, browsing etc.) but when I do stability test using Prime and OCCT it never passed 1 minute and the computer freeze so I had to restart but when doing stability test on Everest, it works OK. - performed 1 hour test no error occurred. I tried increasing vcore and nb volts but same thing. Any help will be appreciated. Here the details. Can we consider this as a faulty core? I can't get it into 4 cores, computer freeze after a minute but was able to boot to desktop.

Phenom II X2 550BE
Gigabyte MA74GMT board
2 Gig Team Elite DDR3
Deepcool Beta HSF
750 watts LGi True Rated OSU
320 Gig Western Digital HDD
- no GPU as of the moment


----------



## RigorousXChris

New here,

I got a quick question. I just unlocked my Phenom II x2 555BE into quad. I raised the CPU Volt to 1.4 and the NB to 1.25 Yesterday I did a small FTTs test and I let it run for 6 hours and had zero errors.

This morning I let it run for 5 hours on blend and got an error on one of the cores right when I got home to check it.

Should I do something else to make it more stable? Or is this a failed quad?

My temps are around 55C on full load quad core. They are about 43C full load dual core.


----------



## floydrose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rolanista*


Here it is:


















i made the settings in the bios by setting EC FIRMWARE-SPECIAL and ACC-AUTO
and after saving my screen is just blank......
pls help me what should i do to fix this problem..
thanks in adv...
processor-550BE
motherbord-MSI-785GT-E63


----------



## eurotrade07

Hi fellas i've done it. I finally unlocked the 4 cores on my PHENOM II 550 BLACK EDITION. I have a GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 rev2.0 board, which its quite cheap, bang for the bucks.









What i've done so far:

1. Updated the BIOS from version FA to FF for 2 minutes using @BIOS update tool from my original mobo disk.
2. Bios settings
- Firmware set to Hybrid
- ACC set to Auto
- Restart and save the settings
The voltage is stock for now. I have my temps 19c higher at idle. From 36C to 55C.

This is my CPU-Z validation

GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3

PHENOM II 550 BLACK EDITION

Get a nice cooler and for $200 total you would have 4 cores and more than 3.5Ghz cpu.
cheers


----------



## vill

I have a gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H board and an AMD Phenom x3 8750 Toliman cpu. I followed this guide, obtained the F5 version of the bios, enabled Hybrid mode and Auto ACC, then bumped my voltages up to 1.3. However, both the bios and cpu-Z is still saying i only have a triple core processor.

Anything I'm missing? Maybe keep stepping the voltages up?


----------



## rogertaylor

hello friends. I bought the motherboard from Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H, and my processor is an Athlon X3 II - 425, code rana. When trying to use the ACC in Percore -2%, to restart the computer, it just hangs and does not boot. The memories that I'm using are the corsair dominator 1066mhz. Am I doing something wrong to make more of a core processor? or is this processor came with defective? thanks


----------



## NicksTricks007

Got my Phenom II X3 720 (OEM) about a week ago and unlocking it was a cake walk. However, stupid me forgets to update the BIOS and couldn't figure out why the hell it wasn't stable. It would boot into windows, but absolutely nothing would stay up. Firefox = fail, Open Office = fail, Calculater = fail







So I kept rebooting and I finally noticed my BIOS wasn't updated (I had a checklist of what I needed to do and was so excited when it unlocked that I totally skipped that part). As soon as I updated the BIOS to rev. 2005 (Asus M4A77TD), I was golden. Prime stable, Sandra stable, OCCT stable. Started overclocking this baby the other day and continuing to bump it up every couple of days. I started out at 3.0 Ghz from 2.8, currently at 3.4 Ghz, 1.4 Vcore still stable and temps are ridiculous (29c idle, 40c 100% load running P95).

So, just a quick service announcement, *don't forget to update your BIOS







*

Good luck everyone with their unlocking!


----------



## daman_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


You've not seen these yet?


i thought phenom 2's are unlockable


----------



## rogertaylor

enable the ACC on my motherboard-GA-MA785GM US2H but instead of releasing the 4th core, it has become a phenom as shown in the picture.


----------



## kidwolf909

I am trying to unlock my Phenom II X2 555 on my M4A79XTD-EVO. I was able to get it unlocked to a tri-core and get it to 4GHz stable at 1.45vcore @ 40C while priming. I want to get that 4th core unlocked, but I've tried a few tweaks and voltage bumps and it won't budge...all the way up to 1.475vcore and 1.35 CPU-NB. My BIOS revision is 0705 and now ASUS has released like 2 revisions on top of mine. Is it possible that these new revisions could assist me in unlocking the 4th core? Or is it just a dead core?


----------



## cynthiya

Hi friends, I have a problem here

I recently bought a Gigabyte 785GMT USB3 mother board+AMD 555 black Ed processor.

I changed the EC Firmware selection to 'Hybrid' and ACC to Auto(Actually I tried every option under that,but same is the behavior).
But on reboot, if I enter Bios, the value is back to 'disabled'.I tried setting ACC to Auto with everything else (CPU multiplier,RAM Freq,HT Link Freq, North bridge Freq.. etc)set to minimum.
I am using GSkill Ripjaw series DDR3 1600 RAM
Is it because of a faulty MB,CPU... or simply the x2 phenom don't have that setting available..?

Or I missed something important about the settings..??

please help me out..
thanks


----------



## eurotrade07

*BEFORE THE TWEAK -> AMD PHENOM II X2 550 BE 3.1 GHZ 
AFTER THE TWEAK -> AMD PHENOM II X4 B50 3.8 GHZ
*


----------



## eurotrade07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cynthiya* 
Hi friends, I have a problem here

I recently bought a Gigabyte 785GMT USB3 mother board+AMD 555 black Ed processor.

I changed the EC Firmware selection to 'Hybrid' and ACC to Auto(Actually I tried every option under that,but same is the behavior).
But on reboot, if I enter Bios, the value is back to 'disabled'.I tried setting ACC to Auto with everything else (CPU multiplier,RAM Freq,HT Link Freq, North bridge Freq.. etc)set to minimum.
I am using GSkill Ripjaw series DDR3 1600 RAM
Is it because of a faulty MB,CPU... or simply the x2 phenom don't have that setting available..?

Or I missed something important about the settings..??

please help me out..
thanks

Old BIOS maybe....that was the mine problem though. Download the newest from the manufacturer's website and update it


----------



## cynthiya

hello, thanks for the reply,
But I did update the BIOs to the F1 version(this was tyhe only one available a week before) and then to the F2 very recently released.

same is the behavior in both


----------



## eurotrade07

Then i would say bad luck with this combination or poor choice. Ive got lucky with my combo, i bought them before 6-7 months and ive decided to overclock now. guess what ive done.


----------



## mikedepetris

a simple +30% from BIOS works fine for me, a run of AMD overdrive went up to x19.5

but I did more tries about unlocking, without luck, but I see that situation improves rising both CPU and NB voltages, what do you think is the upper limit for them? I went up to 1.6/1.4 and windows boots but explorer crashes, able just to launch taskmanager

and still can't understand why any combinations of single or dual cores does not work, is there a way to exclude core0 and use other two or three cores like cores 2, 3 instead of core 0 or cores 0, 1 - 0, 2 - 0, 3 ?


----------



## dominic14

hello im new and i have a question
i have an asus corsshair 3 formula and i want to try to unlock the other cores on my phenom ii x2 550 BE but i dont know what bios i need i have the 1003 bios i tried selecting acc on outo but it just would make any diference at all
thank you


----------



## philwebman

Just found out this stuff now...

Few things:

1. Seriously!!!!??? It's that simple?
2. They're still doing this? And I can still take my chances and hope I have 4 working cores?
3. How did I not know this before?
4. Has there been more success with X3s then X2s? Are you twice as likely to have a defective core on the X2 than the X3?
5. What's the catch?
6. Are the latest motherboard BIOSs stopping this? Or are they leveraging it as a sales point for their products?
7. Once it's unlocked, I'm presuming that you have to keep the options set in the BIOS as they are? So it's more of a 'soft-mod'?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philwebman*


Just found out this stuff now...

Few things:

1. Seriously!!!!??? It's that simple?
2. They're still doing this? And I can still take my chances and hope I have 4 working cores?
3. How did I not know this before?
4. Has there been more success with X3s then X2s? Are you twice as likely to have a defective core on the X2 than the X3?
5. What's the catch?
6. Are the latest motherboard BIOSs stopping this? Or are they leveraging it as a sales point for their products?
7. Once it's unlocked, I'm presuming that you have to keep the options set in the BIOS as they are? So it's more of a 'soft-mod'?


1. Yeah.
2. Yeah.
3. No idea.
4. Same chances I believe.
5. You might be unlucky.
6. Many have actually released new BIOS versions just to make them better at this process.
7. Yeah. You're not changing anything on the CPU itself.


----------



## Krakn3Dfx

So I picked up an x2 555 BE w/ the free S785GT-E45 at Microcenter. I can unlock all 4 cores and boot into Windows, do whatever, ran Prime95 for 2 hours, no problems with stability, but I'm getting some pretty nasty graphical anomalies/artifacts/flashing in games and with graphics. If I disabled the 2 extra cores, it's fine, which at face value seems like they're bum cores. I'm running a Zotac 9800GT that doesn't have any sort of 6-pin power connector on it, so the card just pulls it's power from the PCI-E slot, so I'm wondering if maybe enabling the 2 extra cores is making the power draw to the PCI-E slot suffer and causing the graphical glitches. I've also enabled core 3 w/ 4 disabled and vice versa, and the same thing happens. I haven't seen to many people with this problem, maybe one other. Just seems like a very odd side effect to have with bad cores. Tonight I'm going to pull the PCI-E card and just use the onboard video and see if that does the same thing, if it does I'll just take my 2 good cores and go home I guess, but wondering if anyone else has seen similar results and if it's just going to be the 3rd and 4th cores regardless.


----------



## Krakn3Dfx

Core 2 turned out to be the villain. Went through and disabled all but 1 core until I found it, and once I turned it off, graphical issues went away.

Weird thing is, when I had OCCT running, the graphical anomalies seemed to pretty much go away, so it was like the more heat and cycles applied to the core, the less problems.

Ahh well, 3 cores it pretty good still, not going to complain.


----------



## mikedepetris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krakn3Dfx* 
Core 2 turned out to be the villain. Went through and disabled all but 1 core until I found it, and once I turned it off, graphical issues went away.

Weird thing is, when I had OCCT running, the graphical anomalies seemed to pretty much go away, so it was like the more heat and cycles applied to the core, the less problems.

Ahh well, 3 cores it pretty good still, not going to complain.









lucky man, it seems to be core 0 on my system, and still waiting to find a way to disable it


----------



## Kinkyxx

i want to unlcok AMD phenom x2 555 BE on a GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H ?
And if i can how? 
Really now im new to this so if im asking in the wrong place just tranfer me


----------



## tindo

hi guys can you help me?Sorry for my bad english.I have an athlon x3 725 on a msi 770-c45
after Disable CnQ, Enabled "Unlock CPU Core", Auto "Advanced Core Calibration" i can see on bios my cpu as phenom x4 B25 L3 but cannot enter windows any idea?


----------



## tonykindermann

Asus M4N72-E with Nvidia chipset with ACC (they call NVCC), rock solid 10x intelburntest, transform one X3 710 -> X4 965

too easy!!!









screen:


----------



## Regamaster

AMD Phenom II X3 720BE unlocked to X4 @ 3.4GHz/1.422v. Prime95 tested stable after 6 hours of Small FFT's on an MSI 785GT-E63 motherboard with the latest BIOS v28.3 aka vS.3.









CPU-Z Validation


----------



## tonykindermann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tindo* 
hi guys can you help me?Sorry for my bad english.I have an athlon x3 725 on a msi 770-c45
after Disable CnQ, Enabled "Unlock CPU Core", Auto "Advanced Core Calibration" i can see on bios my cpu as phenom x4 B25 L3 but cannot enter windows any idea?

You can try:

- update our BIOS http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1812
- increase the voltages a little: VCore, VDDA and VNB (northbridge)
- can lower the clock (for find what the quality of the disabled core)
- this is a long shot for me but here goes: you can try some option for the cache L3, it seens like your bios found an L3 cache, for the news in the net the athlon x2, x3 and x4 donÂ´t have any L3









This is the basics...
Have you tried the MSI forum?
Search for everything about unlock a athlon x2 and x3 into a x4, some times we miss one ajust that end it all.

if donÂ´t work, you should consider that our 4th core donÂ´t work









Sorry for the poor english,
standing up for you actualy have 4 functional cores!!


----------



## niksi_2s

hi guys,
i have the ASUS M4A785T-M motherboard with 785G/SB710.
I bought the 550 BE phenom and I did install the latest BIOS ver. for that motherboard.
When i ACC-ed the bios found Phenom X4 B50 but when i go in windows (currently using win7) i have only 3 Cores with 3 threats ... I cheked the msconfig and everything is allright there... So is the 4-th core defective or maybe i should reinstall the OS ? Or change the PSU (im using 400W Hipro) ..


----------



## PcG_AmD

Can anyone explain me how to change EC firmware to hybrid? i have no idea how to do that.
I've tried unlocking the cores but i'm missing that step,all i did was to change ACC to auto but i don't how to do the other step which is CRUCIAL as it says on the guide.
Thanks.


----------



## Killz2.0

http://www.ncix.com/search/?category...te+890GPA-UD3H

can I unlock on the new gigabyte 890? I know revision 2.0 has an unlocking feature.

I was just curious if anyone knew if rev1.0 (only one available in my town) can unlock as well?

I am so new to this, I know it can be done on the 7xx boards, i've read some posts.

But would this be able to do it? I think I need ACC right? and that's all?


----------



## jboy1

stable 4th core and 6mb l3 cache


----------



## synicalx

Drat and blast, just got me a 550 and I get BSOD's just after entering my login password for Win7! Tried upping the Vcore incrementally until I got to 1.425 but still had the same problem.

It's kinda odd though because by the looks of things if cores 2 and 3 and defective you won't POST at all! I can post and get to the login screen before I crash and burn, oh well nothing for it I guess, I'll be happy with a beefy dual core









Btw, using the mobo in my sig + the following; x2 550 and CM Hyper TX3


----------



## mikedepetris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *synicalx*


Drat and blast, just got me a 550 and I get BSOD's just after entering my login password for Win7! Tried upping the Vcore incrementally until I got to 1.425 but still had the same problem.

It's kinda odd though because by the looks of things if cores 2 and 3 and defective you won't POST at all! I can post and get to the login screen before I crash and burn, oh well nothing for it I guess, I'll be happy with a beefy dual core









Btw, using the mobo in my sig + the following; x2 550 and CM Hyper TX3


the same happens to me with an X2 555 + Asrock 890GX Extreme3

And what is really weird, is that any combination of cores, even with only two or CORE0 ONLY gives the same result!

As I tested any possible combination of cores, voltages and BIOS, and I have no other CPU nor RAM to test, I will have a try installing Windows (XP or 7) from scratch after unlocking, just to exclude it's a software problem.

I just can't stand the fact the CPU goes well even overclocked but can't complete the login if I decide to use what should be the same core settings, CORE0+CORE1 or even CORE0 alone!


----------



## synicalx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikedepetris*


the same happens to me with an X2 555 + Asrock 890GX Extreme3

And what is really weird, is that any combination of cores, even with only two or CORE0 ONLY gives the same result!

As I tested any possible combination of cores, voltages and BIOS, and I have no other CPU nor RAM to test, I will have a try installing Windows (XP or 7) from scratch after unlocking, just to exclude it's a software problem.

I just can't stand the fact the CPU goes well even overclocked but can't complete the login if I decide to use what should be the same core settings, CORE0+CORE1 or even CORE0 alone!


Yeah it's so frustrating, haven't tried testing individual cores yet but I might give that a go sometime. At first I thought it was my PSU (login is the first time the CPU usage goes up drastically I think) but I haven't tested a differnt PSU yet - got a new one arriving in a couple of weeks so I'll post back when that arrives.

May also try booting into Ubuntu to rule out W7 as the culprit, Ubuntu also seems to take cool'n quiet as gospel and constantly underclock my CPU for me...

EDIT: Someone just made a very good suggestion on another forum; try activating 3 cores instead of 4. Will try that and post back

EDIT1: Unlocking all cores, rebooting then deactivating core3 has so far got me stable at 3.4ghz on cores 0,1 and 2. Can't get a temp reading though which is a bit annoying, might have to monitor temps the old fashioned way...


----------



## danielarlington

Hi,
I have a Phenom II X2 550 proc.. I have unlocked the 2 extra cores sucessfully.. But the wierd thing is that the mobo doesnt recognise my Gtaphic card and bypasses it.. To use the Phenom II X4 B50 i need to use the onboard display... any idea y this is happening..?? 
Right now i'v oc'd my X2 550 to 3.72GHZ.. n is runnin pretty stable...

Need help on this..


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielarlington*


Hi,
I have a Phenom II X2 550 proc.. I have unlocked the 2 extra cores sucessfully.. But the wierd thing is that the mobo doesnt recognise my Gtaphic card and bypasses it.. To use the Phenom II X4 B50 i need to use the onboard display... any idea y this is happening..?? 
Right now i'v oc'd my X2 550 to 3.72GHZ.. n is runnin pretty stable...

Need help on this..










In BIOS is your prefered video output set to onboard? as that may have changed (for some reason) when you unlocked? just an idea


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Has anyone unlocked with a BIOSTAR TA790GXE 128M?


----------



## rickyman0319

which cpu better for unlock and overclocking it? x3 720, X2 550 or X2 555?


----------



## mikedepetris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


which cpu better for unlock and overclocking it? x3 720, X2 550 or X2 555?


nobody can answer this, buy you should choose the one that would be good for you whatever your unlocking goes


----------



## smartasien

^ mikes right unlocking is like gambling u can't be sure they'll unlock unless ur buying it used and it unlocked for them. (which is a good idea since they're selling for so much less)


----------



## PcG_AmD

I've successfully unlocked my other 2 cores,i can run it stable for hours but everytime i try to run a game or give stress to the cpu it crashes.I'm sure there is something i'm doing wrong.
I'll just wait for the x4 prices to drop and get one.


----------



## coonmanx

Here's a screenshot. It's actually clocked up to 3.1 now with ram at about 1650.


----------



## kraze

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1162117

Unlocked 2 months ago. Just flashed BIOS and turned unlocking options on. No voltage tweaks. So far so good.


----------



## PcG_AmD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kraze* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1162117

Unlocked 2 months ago. Just flashed BIOS and turned unlocking options on. No voltage tweaks. So far so good.

Did you test it?,i mean benchmarks,played games etc?.
I've unlocked them too but i can't play any games it crashes while loading,but i'm not sure if it was that or the oc.

PS:It'd be cool if you added a system so we could see your rig specs.


----------



## kraze

Of course.
Right now I'm mostly stressing it with Cubase and ArmA2 - both of which are quad-core-hungry.
Haven't tried OC'ing it though as I simply can't see the point - it provides more than enough punch as it is.

You can see my system specs by following that CPU-Z validation link, it has all info you'll need (apart from PSU which is Chieftec APS-500S)


----------



## EekTheCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty* 
Has anyone unlocked with a BIOSTAR TA790GXE 128M?

Yup. Got an X4 B50 running on a TA790GXE 128M, BIOS 78DFA806.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EekTheCat*


Yup. Got an X4 B50 running on a TA790GXE 128M, BIOS 78DFA806.


Where do i get that bios, sorry im new to bios updates.

EDIT: how do i flash the bios?


----------



## thiru

Hi guys,
I've finally unlocked the 4th core on my 720 (first time I flashed my BIOS so I was a bit apprehensive), but it wasn't stable enough on stock voltage (BC2 crashed and Prime95 both crashed after about half an hour).

What voltage/settings should I put to test if the 4th core is going to work? I don't plan on overclocking yet (stock HSF), so I'm just asking for a safe "max" voltage, if it's good with Prime95 I'll work on lowering the voltage from there.
And what's the default voltage on this CPU?
Thanks.


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

+rep my mobo unlocks too could you add to list thanks


----------



## jwang16

I pick up AMD Phenom II X2 555 BLACK + MSI 785GTM-E45.
Flash the BIOS to 8.5, unlock 4 cores. going run prime95 later.

I need set ACC to auto and enable unlock core.


----------



## jwang16

wut is default vcore for 555? mine is 1.456v after unlock, no OCing.


----------



## kia75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cynthiya*


hello, thanks for the reply,
But I did update the BIOs to the F1 version(this was tyhe only one available a week before) and then to the F2 very recently released.

same is the behavior in both


I have a Gigabye ga-ma790x-ud4p with the latest bios (f10a) and am experiencing the same thing.

Will try flashing to the f9 bios and report back. Since the guide says people have successfully unlocked the chip with this motherboard and the f9 bios, I'm guessing I got a bad chip. Oh well.


----------



## NeMoD

Picked up a 555 today. Unlocked successfully on an Asus M4A79XTD EVO bios 2001. Stepping is 1004CPMW. Stressing it now.


----------



## kia75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kia75*


I have a Gigabye ga-ma790x-ud4p with the latest bios (f10a) and am experiencing the same thing.

Will try flashing to the f9 bios and report back. Since the guide says people have successfully unlocked the chip with this motherboard and the f9 bios, I'm guessing I got a bad chip. Oh well.


Yeah, downgraded to the f9 bios, nothing worked.

Unless someone here has a better suggestion, it sounds like we both got chips with bad cores.

Oh well.


----------



## ddx

Hi All,

I just got my Phenom II x2 550 BE to unlock to a B50 quad core with the new F7 bios!


----------



## jwang16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jwang16*


wut is default vcore for 555? mine is 1.456v after unlock, no OCing.


I ran prime95 for 3 hrs no error, but temp are in high 50 to 60 on stock fans. Is the temp to high?


----------



## Magendanz

I thought I had a success story when unlocking my Phenom II x2 555 BE on a new Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3. All four cores showed up when I rebooted, and I've attached a very compelling CPU-Z screenshot that shows all cores recognized and functioning when overclocked to 4GHz. The screenshot, however, is a bit misleading.

The problems came when I first ran a stability test. Just running the Windows Experience Index assessment caused the machine to shut down unexpectedly. Basically, any stability test will bring the machine down hard with no blue screen, even at stock speeds.

The odd thing is that when I used the stability test on AMD Overdrive to target specific CPUs to identify the bad one, I found that they *all* caused the machine to shut down when loaded. Manually disabling both new cores in the BIOS has no effect, and neither does raising the CPU VID to 1.475v or replacing the power supply. It seems that just having Gigabyte's Hybrid EC firmware causes this problem. Dropping back to the Normal EC firmware, I can overclock past 4GHz and run stability tests for hours with no problem.

Even if both cores that are normally disabled were bad, I wouldn't expect loading the good ones to take down the machine.

Any ideas what might be causing this?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Hi guys,
I've finally unlocked the 4th core on my 720 (first time I flashed my BIOS so I was a bit apprehensive), but it wasn't stable enough on stock voltage (BC2 crashed and Prime95 both crashed after about half an hour).

What voltage/settings should I put to test if the 4th core is going to work? I don't plan on overclocking yet (stock HSF), so I'm just asking for a safe "max" voltage, if it's good with Prime95 I'll work on lowering the voltage from there.
And what's the default voltage on this CPU?
Thanks.


The stock voltage is 1.325 if I remember correctly. It's good all the way up to 1.55, probably safe to stay under 1.5 for everyday use as well as having that fourth core unlocked. Try anything you can up to 1.55 to get that chip stable and you'll know if it is or isn't.


----------



## whitesedan

You can add BioStar TA785G3 V6.3 with bios 88GAP331.

BioStar release a 421 bios but no not much information besides "F6 unlcoKING"

No SS at the moment but I have a CPU-Z validation.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179559


----------



## jtluongo

I want one


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtluongo*


I want one










As the OP says, unlocking cores is a bonus, not a feature


----------



## chillmelt

Hey guys, I just joined the forum to report my unlocked Phenom 555 BE x2 to B55 BE x4







. I built this thing just last week.

Motherboard was a GA 785GMT-USB3 with F2 BIOS

It's stable, didn't have to do much (simply chose Hybrid firmware on ACC, then OC'ed it to 3.8 GHz via multiplier), then tweaked my memory to 7-8-7-24 1T command. My GPU will come today from Newegg (MSI 5750; this is just a mid-range system ATM till I upgrade to Phenom 6 cores) so I hope I can keep my OC and fairly odd but stable RAM timings with the vid card.

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1181466


----------



## xtech

Hi guys, i am new to this forum so i greet everyone here... i've been watching around the forum but i decided to join as this is a great community!

I've assembled a media center PC with the following main components:

- Asus M4A89GTD PRO (not the USB3 one)
- NOX 450W Power Supply
- AMD Phenom II 550 C3 revision (not the Black Edition one)
- 2x2GB Kingston HyperX 1333 DDR3
- 2x Samsung 250GB in RAID 0

I couldn't unlock the 4 cores simultaneously at the begining, but after i've spent some time trying different core unlocking combinations, i've become quite surprised and amazed by results.. they're quite strange:

Unlocked Cores: 0,1 (standard) - OK
Unlocked Cores: 0,1,2,3 - FAIL (system reboots on windows 7 logo)
Unlocked Cores: 0,1,2 - FAIL(system reboots on windows 7 logo)
Unlocked Cores: 0,1,3 - FAIL (system reboots on windows 7 logo)
Unlocked Cores: 0,2,3 - OK (this is the surprising part.

The Cores 2 and 3 work quite stable, they're fully used by windows. So by now i'm running the cores 0, 2 and 3 overclocked from 3.1 to 3.56 Ghz, with stock amd cooler. (not very cool (about 55Âº full load) because i don't have case coolers... i've ordered 2 silent ones but still weren't delivered to me).

BIOS Settings:

CPU bus speed: 230 Mhz
CPU offset voltage = 1.47 (ajusted automatically by the MOBO)
CPU VDDA voltage = 2.496 (auto)
CPU/NB offset voltage = 1.2 (auto)
DRAM Voltage = 1.543 (auto)
NB Voltage = 1.18 (auto)
SB Voltage = 1.1 (auto)
SidePort Memory Voltage = 1.5 (auto)

CPU LoadLine Calibration = Enabled
CPU/NB LoadLine Calibration = Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = Enabled

Memory is currently underclocked at ~= 1227 MHZ (if i increase it, the computer won't even POST)

My questions are, and i would appreciate your help very much:

- All the cores prove to work... core 0 an 1 work together, 0,2 and 3 also work together. The thing is... i cannot manage to put the core 1 working together with the other cores... what can i do to put them work together (all cores unlocked)??

- I tried to increase the voltage of the Memmory to 1.6v and 1.7v (the memory specification of Kngston says it can take 1.7v) in order to increase its frequency, but after reboot, the mobo can't do it.. it keeps it around 1.5v. Why is this happening?

- Isn't it a bit too much 1.47v too much for the CPU?? Will this voltage damage the processor?

Thanks


----------



## thiru

Have you tried increasing the CPU voltage when you unlock all 4 cores?


----------



## xtech

i've tried with the 1.47v... not more because it'sfar more than the amd max voltage value.

by now i've managed to run cores 0,2 an 3 at 1.428v, stable. But still can't manage to get core 1 to run.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtech*


i've tried with the 1.47v... not more because it'sfar more than the amd max voltage value.

by now i've managed to run cores 0,2 an 3 at 1.428v, stable. But still can't manage to get core 1 to run.


That's weird. Maybe the "connections" between core 1 and 2/3 are defective, but then again I have no idea how Phenoms work.

Have you tried other modes? Mine has auto/manual/all cores. I suppose you've tried manual and another one, what about the 3rd?


----------



## xtech

Yes, i am also suspecting of it... maybe some connection between core 1 and 2,3 is not working... i don't know the phenom II architecture, too. But the fact is that this is quite strange, i've searched all over the internet and i can't find anyone with the same problem. Maybe i'm not playing correctly with the voltages and bios settings...

The bios allows to activate core unlocker. If i activate, then it has modes Manual/Auto. If I select Manual, i have the chance to enable or disable individually the cores 1,2,3,4,5 (the mobo supports the Phenom X6 also..).


----------



## GanjaSMK

Also a heads up for anyone on a M4A78T-E (as I am):

All BIOS revisions for the board up to 2105 allow for manual ram timing. Anything beyond that up to 3204 does not and I had thought that 2105 was the best I could use at that point; but the newest (dated 4-30 but released this week) 3303 finally added manual timing support again. It has allowed me to overclock higher and has remained the most stable BIOS I've yet to use.

EDIT: I had previously been unable to get anything over 3.4 stable even with my NB at stock. At 3.4 I was able to do 2800 on my NB; now I am at 3.6/2400 and will be seeing how much farther I can go. Note also that my 720 is a C2.


----------



## Depraved

Hello, I have recently unlocked my Phenom II x2 550BE into a Quad core. Motherboard BioStar TA790GXB A2+ with a modded BIOS. After simply just changing ACC to auto, my system loads windows with no problems at all. After Priming for 30mins there is still no issues. However, I notice very very minor Artifacts on the desktop (sometimes) and when playing videos (such as on youtube) strange colors/lines. So far have had no problems with any games (BFBC2/CSS/WoW), just trying to figure out what could be causing the minor issues.

At first I thought it might be overheating, but am currently using a Corsair H50 Cooler on my CPU.

On another note, if I disable the cores back to a Dual it fixes the problem. I have read many many topics with related issues, but most systems that run into issues won't even POST and/or is way more intense then mine. So i'm thinking it could just need a minor tweak.

Anyways, any tips or ideas would be nice.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1188928 - CPU-Z








YouTube- After Unlock - Example Video


----------



## smartasien

i don't see any artifacting in the video u posted. i have never heard of visual artifacting when overclocking a cpu. i would think its more likely your graphics card but since u said that it goes away when u go back to dual core i'm not sure. as long as your temps are below 60c then i don't think its a overheating issue. Try priming it for 3-5 hours and report back?


----------



## XxJudxX

I could use a little help

I've got an 550BE and a gigabyte MA770t-ud3p with the f2c bios. When I try to unlock I post but cant boot into windows. It brings up the loading bar and sasy windows is loading files.

I've tried underclocking and increasing vcore to max 1.425.

And when I tried overlcocking just the 2 cores I could get 3.7ghz to run prime95 with no errors.

I would just like to know if theres anything else I could try to get an unlock, or if theres anyway to try to unlock to 3 cores?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxJudxX* 
I could use a little help

I've got an 550BE and a gigabyte MA770t-ud3p with the f2c bios. When I try to unlock I post but cant boot into windows. It brings up the loading bar and sasy windows is loading files.

I've tried underclocking and increasing vcore to max 1.425.

And when I tried overlcocking just the 2 cores I could get 3.7ghz to run prime95 with no errors.

I would just like to know if theres anything else I could try to get an unlock, or if theres anyway to try to unlock to 3 cores?

When you enable ACC there should be a manual and an auto mode, try manual and enable 3 cores at a time.
Try all combinations of the 4 cores, someone earlier in the thread found combinations that worked that didn't make much sense.


----------



## XxJudxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


When you enable ACC there should be a manual and an auto mode, try manual and enable 3 cores at a time.
Try all combinations of the 4 cores, someone earlier in the thread found combinations that worked that didn't make much sense.


ok when i got o manual its says per core or all cores and the only options are +/- percentages

up to max of +12/-12% per core no option to disable cores


----------



## Shooter116

So I have tried quite a bit at unlocking my 550, no luck though. Even with vcore bumped up to 1.45V I can't boot into windows, only bios reboots. I also tried unlocking 3 of the cores, but am unsure on what to set the core values to? I tried setting cores 0,1,3 at -2% as well as cores 0,1,2 at -2%.. I haven't tried bumping the NB, how much could that help at this point?

I think I am stuck with 2 cores


----------



## Depraved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smartasien*


i don't see any artifacting in the video u posted. i have never heard of visual artifacting when overclocking a cpu. i would think its more likely your graphics card but since u said that it goes away when u go back to dual core i'm not sure. as long as your temps are below 60c then i don't think its a overheating issue. Try priming it for 3-5 hours and report back?


In the video there a minor pink/blue spots that appear throughout the video. Now that I watch the video from my link its hard to notice.

Anyways, I will prime it for a couple hours here shortly and see what happens.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxJudxX* 
ok when i got o manual its says per core or all cores and the only options are +/- percentages

up to max of +12/-12% per core no option to disable cores

Have you updated your BIOS? maybe that will add more options.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
So I have tried quite a bit at unlocking my 550, no luck though. Even with vcore bumped up to 1.45V I can't boot into windows, only bios reboots. I also tried unlocking 3 of the cores, but am unsure on what to set the core values to? I tried setting cores 0,1,3 at -2% as well as cores 0,1,2 at -2%.. I haven't tried bumping the NB, how much could that help at this point?

I think I am stuck with 2 cores









What exactly do you mean ? either a core is unlocked or it's not, if you set a value then it's unlocked (or at least your mobo is trying to unlock it). Maybe same as above, update and hope you can enable cores one at a time.


----------



## tonu42

Even L3 cache


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonu42* 


















Even L3 cache









Is it stable and if so - nice! Well worth the buy wouldn't you say?

Now run that lil' chip at 3.4+ and you're golden.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Have you updated your BIOS? maybe that will add more options.

What exactly do you mean ? either a core is unlocked or it's not, if you set a value then it's unlocked (or at least your mobo is trying to unlock it). Maybe same as above, update and hope you can enable cores one at a time.


Sorry, it seems I was confused with how to enable single cores. I was under the assumption that setting it to 0% meant it was disabled, but I never came back to clarify in my post.

What's weird though is I thought if the cores were dysfunctional, then I would at least see Windows attempt to boot up and fail. Mine just reboots normally and when I go back into the bios, ACC will be automatically disabled. I never get the chance to re-enter the bios and select which cores to enable/disable so that's why I assumed my cores are both bad. I have only tried setting all cores to -2%, -4%, 2%, and 4%. Before I updated my BIOS, I had to reset the CMOS after attempting to unlock. But now that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Sorry, it seems I was confused with how to enable single cores. I was under the assumption that setting it to 0% meant it was disabled, but I never came back to clarify in my post.

What's weird though is I thought if the cores were dysfunctional, then I would at least see Windows attempt to boot up and fail. Mine just reboots normally and when I go back into the bios, ACC will be automatically disabled. I never get the chance to re-enter the bios and select which cores to enable/disable so that's why I assumed my cores are both bad. I have only tried setting all cores to -2%, -4%, 2%, and 4%. Before I updated my BIOS, I had to reset the CMOS after attempting to unlock. But now that doesn't happen anymore.


Well since there's -2% and such, I assumed that 0% didn't mean the core was disabled. No idea what it is though.

Have you done this?

Quote:



# Set Automatic Clock Calibration (ACC) or Nvidia Core Calibration (NCC) to AUTO.
CRUCIAL step for Asus and Gigabyte owners : Enable "Unleashing" or change "EC Firmware" mode to "Hybrid"


You should also try contacting Miked270 and oxymorosis since they've managed to unlock cores with the same motherboard.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Have you done this?


Yep.. before i started fiddling with the per core percentages.


----------



## tonu42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Is it stable and if so - nice! Well worth the buy wouldn't you say?

Now run that lil' chip at 3.4+ and you're golden.

At the moment its not stable on my PSU. I need a 550w so I can get it run at 100percent for 8 hours. My cpu the RANA 2.9 ghz tri-core runs at 100 watts and 134 when unlocked. I was very happy to see L3 cache


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
Yep.. before i started fiddling with the per core percentages.

Well I'd ask those 2 I mentionned. My BIOS has auto/all/manual/disabled options and manual lets me enable them one by one, so I can't really help you if yours doesn't have it...


----------



## IcePick88

Howzit guys,

I'm from South Africa and have been reading this thread for a while.

I recently purchased the following:

Asus M4A785T-M
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE.

I managed to unlock the extra two cores and now running a quad!

It was actually easy. When the machine boots, the motherboard splash screen comes on and tells me: "Press 4 to activate ACC function". I did and the machine shut down.

When booting up, it booted into windows with no hassles and I had a quad core running 3.2Ghz!









I did not even have to go into the bios and do the settings myself. It seems the motherboard did it for me. I'm very chuffed that I got it to work.

I ran 3Dmark06 and it gave me 2500 points more from the previous "dual core" score.









I then ran AMD overdrive and did the stability tests for an hour and everything is 100%.

Ive attached a screenshot of CPU-Z. One thing is that it does not report the name properly and now suddenly it is a 65nm instead of a 45nm. I must admit that I did not update the bios when I did this. It seems my bios revision was enough to unlock the cores, but it might need a flash to report the name and Technology bit correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## tonu42

Is 62 Celcius for the cpu a decent temp underload unlocked with quad and L3? Amd rates my cpu for 73. Normally its 60 underload and the 2 degree difference really doesnt seem like a big step.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonu42*


Is 62 Celcius for the cpu a decent temp underload unlocked with quad and L3? Amd rates my cpu for 73. Normally its 60 underload and the 2 degree difference really doesnt seem like a big step.


No,

That 73c rating changes once you've unlocked cores and added the L3. You basically would be better off below 55c.

Running 62c like that under load isn't good. You really need a better cooler.


----------



## tonu42

Right now as we speak it's at 63 celcius under load, would cool and quiet make it run cooler? I don't really want to get a new cooler, too much of a hassle. What are the consequences of running at 63?

Recommend me a good cooler? I hear the corsair h50 is good.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonu42*


Right now as we speak it's at 63 celcius under load, would cool and quiet make it run cooler? I don't really want to get a new cooler, too much of a hassle. What are the consequences of running at 63?

Recommend me a good cooler? I hear the corsair h50 is good.


The H50 is good if mounted right and used with good ambient temperatures. If you want to go with an air cooled setup, Xigmatek makes excellent coolers, as does Thermaltake (Big Typhoon I hear is a great performer). There are many excellent coolers.

Running that hot consistently and for long periods of time will shorten the life span and degrade performance. It may take a while for this to happen, but it will.

Yes, by enabling C&Q you can manage the temps a little bit better. What happens with C&Q is that it'll downclock and lower voltage when you don't need much power (surfing the internet, watching movies, writing documents etc). It will do well that way but if you game or do intensive CPU-heavy computing you'll likely cause some harm to your CPU with those kinds of temps.

You may be able to negate some of the heat by lowering the voltage, if you haven't already. You may be running at 1.45+ with the voltage set to auto when in reality you may only need 1.4 or less volts. However, it may not decrease the temps by much if you under-volt.

If you did not want to purchase a better cooler, you could lap your CPU and heatsink (making the surfaces as flat as possible) and using better TIM to lower the temps some.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


The H50 is good if mounted right and used with good ambient temperatures. If you want to go with an air cooled setup, Xigmatek makes excellent coolers, as does Thermaltake (Big Typhoon I hear is a great performer). There are many excellent coolers.

Running that hot consistently and for long periods of time will shorten the life span and degrade performance. It may take a while for this to happen, but it will.

Yes, by enabling C&Q you can manage the temps a little bit better. What happens with C&Q is that it'll downclock and lower voltage when you don't need much power (surfing the internet, watching movies, writing documents etc). It will do well that way but if you game or do intensive CPU-heavy computing you'll likely cause some harm to your CPU with those kinds of temps.

You may be able to negate some of the heat by lowering the voltage, if you haven't already. You may be running at 1.45+ with the voltage set to auto when in reality you may only need 1.4 or less volts. However, it may not decrease the temps by much if you under-volt.

If you did not want to purchase a better cooler, you could lap your CPU and heatsink (making the surfaces as flat as possible) and using better TIM to lower the temps some.


H50 is good, CM Hyper 212+ is the best bang for your buck.
The TT Big Typhoon is outdated though. Everyone had those when I joined OCN and that's like 4 years ago..


----------



## tonu42

Ehh, alright I guess I have to mess around with it later when I get a better cooler. If I change it back to X3 will 60 degrees be normal then? Also my ambient temperature in my state is very very high when I just did prime95 ambient temp is 87F.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonu42*


Ehh, alright I guess I have to mess around with it later when I get a better cooler. If I change it back to X3 will 60 degrees be normal then? Also my ambient temperature in my state is very very high when I just did prime95 ambient temp is 87F.


Ideally under load you want to keep it under 55c, but if you revert back to a triple core your max temps go back up to 73c which means 60c wouldn't be falling off a cliff.

Just lap both your cooler and processor and you'll be good! Or, if you're worried about the CPU warranty, just lap the cooler. It will help.

Ambient temp is the most important temp unless you're on water, even then it's good to have a low ambient temp.

Remember: you can only cool as low as the ambient temperature is in the room your computer is in. So if it's 87f, that's as low as you can keep it on air.


----------



## tonu42

Ehh I'd lap the cooler but I dont have any thermal grease.


----------



## GanjaSMK

It's cheap, you can get some online for probably 10$ or less shipped.


----------



## tonu42

True, and that alone might be an upgrade from the stock grease, and lapping the cooler. How many degrees cooler do you think it would run?


----------



## GanjaSMK

3-7, up to 10/12 if you're really good at the lapping and you very sparingly apply the TIM.


----------



## tonu42

Ehh, this seem likes too much work. If i just unlock L3 cache will my max temp stay the same? Also why is it that ma temp goes down when I unlock the 4th core?


----------



## Nomood

Hey guys, i need a few tips. I just got a Phenom 555 and i was trying to unlock it but i'm stuck. I have the 78DEA113 bios but every time i put the Acc on auto the pc just sits powered on but it doesn't boot. What else can i try? I mean is that it? I thought that maybe it will unlock in x3/x4 but with stability issues.


----------



## smartasien

trying upping the vcore one step at a time.


----------



## Nomood

Sorry, i'm a bit slowminded. I should increase the Cpu voltage step by step?

LE. I didn't manage to do anything with it. Damn it.


----------



## tonu42

hmm maybe my core isn't fully stable. When trying to play bfbc2 the game crashes upon the loading screen going out. Cod 4 works and mw2, will test assassins creed 2 and just cause 2 right now, saw 15 fps boost in mw2.


----------



## Nomood

Did anyone else had my problem? After i put the Acc on and hit save my PC wont start till i reset the bios. And i tried to increase the voltage but still no results. I asked many ppl but nobody heard of this kind of problem. 
Now i know it's very much possible that the other 2 cores to be defective, but from what i've read and heard the pc has to boot but soon after that it gives bsod or it resets.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nomood*


Did anyone else had my problem? After i put the Acc on and hit save my PC wont start till i reset the bios. And i tried to increase the voltage but still no results. I asked many ppl but nobody heard of this kind of problem. 
Now i know it's very much possible that the other 2 cores to be defective, but from what i've read and heard the pc has to boot but soon after that it gives bsod or it resets.


Many of us had the same problem.. attempted unlock, failed, had to reset the CMOS. How high did you try to up the CPU voltage? And did you try raising the CPU-NB voltage? And have you tried setting ACC to All cores or Per core? These are just some of the things most of us tried if unlocking failed. It's very possible that your CPU just won't stabilize the extra 2 cores.


----------



## Nomood

Sux ass, still it's a sweet chip. I reached about 1.45, and i did try to raise the voltages. And the Acc option was always on Auto. 
And one more thing, AOD sees the Cpu as "AMD Processor model unknown". How come?
Thanks for the response btw.

LE. Weird, Device manager and AOD doesnt recognize it but Everest and Cpu-z do.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nomood*


And one more thing, AOD sees the Cpu as "AMD Processor model unknown". How come?


Not sure.. have you checked for any BIOS updates?

Also, check Everest,CPU-Z, or Windows Device Manager to see if they all show your CPU as unknown. It could be an AOD issue.... unless you already knew that.


----------



## Depraved

So I finally got the time to run the test and after 3 hours of priming there is still no stability issues. Again I have a TA790GXB A2+ BioStar Mobo, with a modded BIOS. Only have ACC set to Auto and CnQ on Disable. Only issue I'm having is still a little artifacting in the desktop (only happens sometimes). And very minor video issues when it comes to watching any type of video. Oddly enough, If I have prime running while watching a video it seems to go away or if I change back to Dual Core it goes away. Anyways, most of the time it is almost unnoticeable unless you look for the very small issues. So I think I'm gonna leave it unlocked for now and see what happens. However, any information or tips/advice is appreciated.

Mobo - TA790GXB A2+
BIOS - Modded
Ram - 3gb DDR2
Heatsink - Corsair H50 
Graphics Card - Radeon HD 4870 1GB
PSU - Coolmax V-600
Case - CM 690
OS - Windows 7 32x


----------



## jmoney8659

Well im a newb to this kind of stuff but I successfully unlocked my 4th core so now took my phenom 3 x3 710 to a phenom 2 x4 10 processor 2.61 ghz and stress tested all night. Success also on that part 342 tests with 0 issues, going to hopefully overclock the machine today since prime95 had no errors. Will keep you all posted on the stats


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmoney8659*


Well im a newb to this kind of stuff but I successfully unlocked my 4th core so now took my phenom 3 x3 710 to a phenom 2 x4 10 processor 2.61 ghz and stress tested all night. Success also on that part 342 tests with 0 issues, going to hopefully overclock the machine today since prime95 had no errors. Will keep you all posted on the stats


Very nice! If you can get that baby up to 3.4 it'll be just like a stock 965!


----------



## jmoney8659

Well finally got to overclocking it today and running 3.055 with 4cores on my stock 2.61 tri core will go further this coming week cause im gonna buy a cpu cooler cause dont wanna run a risk using stock cooling but so far fantastic results using the Gigabyte-MA790gp-UD4H motherboard


----------



## Goldwolf99

I have my 550BE stable at 3.62 and had it at 3.9 for 6 days until I played BC2 for 12 hrs. I had no problems with unlocking the other cores with my Gigabyte 790FXTA UD5 bios F2c.


----------



## IcePick88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IcePick88* 
Howzit guys,

I'm from South Africa and have been reading this thread for a while.

I recently purchased the following:

Asus M4A785T-M
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE.

I managed to unlock the extra two cores and now running a quad!

It was actually easy. When the machine boots, the motherboard splash screen comes on and tells me: "Press 4 to activate ACC function". I did and the machine shut down.

When booting up, it booted into windows with no hassles and I had a quad core running 3.2Ghz!









I did not even have to go into the bios and do the settings myself. It seems the motherboard did it for me. I'm very chuffed that I got it to work.

I ran 3Dmark06 and it gave me 2500 points more from the previous "dual core" score.









I then ran AMD overdrive and did the stability tests for an hour and everything is 100%.

Ive attached a screenshot of CPU-Z. One thing is that it does not report the name properly and now suddenly it is a 65nm instead of a 45nm. I must admit that I did not update the bios when I did this. It seems my bios revision was enough to unlock the cores, but it might need a flash to report the name and Technology bit correctly?

Thanks!

So guys, seems no-one responded and I sorted myself out. I was using a old version of CPU-Z. I tried a newer one last night and voila. My CPU is now shown as a Phenom II X4.


----------



## Freakn

Is anyone using a GA-890GPA-UD3H with a 550BE???


----------



## sebastianTR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nomood*


Sux ass, still it's a sweet chip. I reached about 1.45, and i did try to raise the voltages. And the Acc option was always on Auto. 
And one more thing, AOD sees the Cpu as "AMD Processor model unknown". How come?
Thanks for the response btw.

LE. Weird, Device manager and AOD doesnt recognize it but Everest and Cpu-z do.


what is your cpu code?
i have to 555BE and i see max. 4000mhz
even 4020mhz not stable


----------



## Nomood

The Cpu's code? I have to take my cooler to see that huh?
I've reached 4.2 with 1.55 V but not sure that it was 100% stable, cause i don't wanna keep it over 1.5. Currently i'm rollin at 4 with 1.48 V.
I know it's the 7th batch.


----------



## Freakn

Can confirm that the Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H will unlock chips with the F7c bios


----------



## crayzcreationz

Hey im having a problem im able to Unlock my processor to 3 Cores do u think i can unlock it to quad my voltages are stock i only unleashed it and set it to per core 3 cores it stays in the log in screen when i put it to quad core someone can please help me get ma quad core unlocked .....

m4a785td-Evo 
4 Gbs Of Patriot Ram 
Phenom II X2 550 Be Unlocked To X4 b50 Stock Gz 3.1 But i Only Have It on 3 Cores Cant Get 4th Idk Why Need Help. 
ATI Radeon Hd 5770 1Gb Orignal Factory Card 
Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## amddon

Hello I have been reading these post I have unlocked a phenom ii x2 550 overclocked to 3.8. But every software monitoring app i use shows no activity in the two unlocked cores. Has anyone else check to see if the cores that they unlocked are doing anything.







also watts are up to 175 from the 89 with two cores


----------



## Rakunvar

Hey just looking for a quick hand.. Have a 550BE ive been toying with, and Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P, Been working on unlocking but Im not sure which voltages I should mess with besides the CPU vid one...Love to get in touch with Raven I think thier name was, since they unlocked thiers 3x on 3 diff Bios. Much thanks!


----------



## aleksve

hi guys how are you? i dont see my mobo in the list but i unlocked my x2 550 with it.So here is the CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216756 and the mobo is ASUS M4A785t-M - BIOS 1002.Good luck!


----------



## amrdesigns

i recently got a new athlon II x3 435 for 78$ it's really awesome

my mainboard is the GigaByte GA-M720-US3 got it for 75$
the chipset in this board is the nvidia n720d, not amd "huh...!!!
but it has a feature like the acc called nvcc "nvidia clock calibration










i entered the bios and set changed it from disable to auto

and i got a stable cool quad core phenom II x4 B35

pictures from cpuz


















i heared those cpus may unlock the l3 cache too but it seems my mainboard don't support it

some of you may wonder why to buy a ddr2 mb...the answer lies in high end ddr2 that i already got

the prices are in egypt including all taxes shipping ..etc


----------



## Radiopools

Okay, trying once again to unlock the cores on my system. I feel like I have the motherboard, the bios (F5) and a good batch to unlock these cores. It won't unlock just by turning off CnQ, setting ACC to Hybrid and the option under that to Auto.

So, under the voltage options in my BIOS, it has these options:
DDR2 Voltage Control
NorthBridge Volt Control
SouthBridge Volt Control
CPU NB VID Control
CPU Voltage Control

which of these options do I want to gradually increase (and to what point) in order to see if it will boot with four cores? When I did the initial easy steps (ACC to hybrid, below option to Auto) I just got a blue screen.

Edit: Also, should the CPU speed be set to stock, or below stock speed?


----------



## GanjaSMK

@ Radiopools

You can start trying to unlock by leaving everything at default as well as your CPU voltage. If you think the voltage is an issue for you to unlock, up it by a little bit. If it's 1.325 up it to 1.35 and if it's 1.37~ up it to 1.4.

From there be sure spread spectrum is disabled for CPU/PCI (both). Then instead of leaving the ACC option to 'Auto', try enabling it to 'Per Core' and leave the percentage at zero for all of them.

Give that a try and see if it unlocks.


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


@ Radiopools

You can start trying to unlock by leaving everything at default as well as your CPU voltage. If you think the voltage is an issue for you to unlock, up it by a little bit. If it's 1.325 up it to 1.35 and if it's 1.37~ up it to 1.4.

From there be sure spread spectrum is disabled for CPU/PCI (both). Then instead of leaving the ACC option to 'Auto', try enabling it to 'Per Core' and leave the percentage at zero for all of them.

Give that a try and see if it unlocks.


I'll try it! I assume that the option I am changing in my BIOS is the one labeled "CPU Voltage Control" ?

EDIT: WHEN I get to the voltage changing part.

EDIT2: Okay, I went in and changed 'Per Core' to 0%, and then when I tried to boot up, it wouldn't POST.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Your CPU VCORE should be somewhere between 1.325-1.550 depending on how much it takes you to get the clock speeds up.

If you can't get the computer to POST with the settings then I'm afraid you'll have to try some other way of unlocking. The OP on this thread has it nailed, it's pretty much about the only ways to do it unless you wanted to fiddle with the ACC values per core (like I mentioned).


----------



## Radiopools

Okay, I bumped the Vcore up to 1.4, while setting the individual cores at 0%, and it still wouldn't post. Should I bump the vcore up a little more while doing the OP's way of unlocking? Maybe I just have been too nervous to bump the vcore past 1.4

Also, I couldn't find the " spread spectrum is disabled for CPU/PCI (both)." on my mobo, since you have a different motherboard you may not be able to help me there.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Upping the VCORE won't help it post. I suggested to up the VCORE to see if it would 'aid' in unlocking your cores but it seems it won't.

Yeah, I'm not sure where those settings are in your particular BIOS but they are most likely on a page with CPU functions/voltages.

Another thing you can try is to leave everything on 'Auto' and see if it will POST when you try to unlock.


----------



## Radiopools

Well I can get it to post. However, no matter how high I set the Vcore, it will not boot into windows. It got to the windows loading screen once, but locked up. I suppose I will have to make due with a dual core!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Don't feel left out; my 720 has a faulty fourth core! It unlocks but is super unstable even at below stock speeds.


----------



## Leech

Working with 720BE and ASUS M4A785-M. For the life of me I can't get it past 3.4 GHz, though. Oh well, still good for the price.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leech* 
Working with 720BE and ASUS M4A785-M. For the life of me I can't get it past 3.4 GHz, though. Oh well, still good for the price.










At least your fourth core unlocks; now is it stable? If so I wouldn't complain! That's a 965 (stock obviously) @ 720 prices!









What have you tried to get it stable? And I'm assuming you've got the most up to date BIOS?


----------



## Leech

Most stress that I have put on it is Call of Duty 4, TF2, and a few other programs. Highest I have seen usage go is about 75%. I believe that the BIOS are what shipped with the board. System built Jan. 4, 2010. Runs cool with Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7. I tend to get between 28C and 45C. I think I paid $120 for this? Great processor.







If I start going over 3.2 it is unstable, but from what i've read that seems to be common with these after unlocking.

EDIT: I think I will run a stress-test tonight(this morning hehe) and see how it goes. Will update.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leech*


Most stress that I have put on it is Call of Duty 4, TF2, and a few other programs. Highest I have seen usage go is about 75%. I believe that the BIOS are what shipped with the board. System built Jan. 4, 2010. Runs cool with Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7. I tend to get between 28C and 45C. I think I paid $120 for this? Great processor.







If I start going over 3.2 it is unstable, but from what i've read that seems to be common with these after unlocking.

EDIT: I think I will run a stress-test tonight(this morning hehe) and see how it goes. Will update.



You should update your BIOS as it may/may not give you a little more room to overclock. Sometimes BIOS updates add stability in areas that would make the overclock weaker on previous versions. Good luck!


----------



## Leech

Not sure if it was long enough, but I ran Prime95 Blend for 4 hours. Appears to be stable.


----------



## s_stahl02

just picked up a 555 be on this great deal from microcenter.
http://www.microcenter.com/specials/...AMDbundle.html
i dont think this board will allow me to unlock any cores though.


----------



## amddon

you do not have to change voltage alot of people on these forums say change the voltage i have never had to change voltage to get a good stable oc cpu


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amddon* 
you do not have to change voltage alot of people on these forums say change the voltage i have never had to change voltage to get a good stable oc cpu

This is not good information. Changing the voltage or setting it manually can help with fluctuation and also allow for higher clocks.


----------



## haroldz123

have any1 try to unlock using asus m4a88td-v evo/usb3?
I switch on unlocker, it cant post
Then i enabled core locker in bios,same thing
When i use 'cpu level up' in bios,it gv me me blue screen

I havent updated my bios yet


----------



## haroldz123

after updating bios, stil cant post
now it remain stock...


----------



## thiru

Well my 4th core on my 720 is definitely unstable. Tried every settings with up to 1.5V and BC2 still crashes after less than an hour of gaming (I've found that it detects instability much faster than any stress test).


----------



## jpm168

Hi all, could someone experienced with this board please help me out with the BIOS settings.

I've tried unlocking on auto settings and have not had luck, it will post, but will not get to the windows boot screen, so I have to mess about with the vcore and cpu-nb voltages. I've done some searches and have found conflicting info on which setting is for what voltage in the BIOS so hopefully someone with ASUS boards can give me a hint.

The settings in the BIOS are:

VCORE is:
CPU overvoltage or CPU VDDA
CPU-NB is:
VDDNB (manual says northbridge voltage) or Chipset voltage

Also what software can monitor the cpu-nb ? It does not show in OCCT when I test.

Thanks a lot for help!!


----------



## pennyw1se

Success Phenom II x2 555BE to x4 on a MSI 790XT-G45. Bios 2.0 7/21/2009(straight out of the box). *STABLE* Dont mind the clock speeds its due to the Active Phase Switching on the motherboard.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1234203


----------



## Kosh401

Hey folks. I'm having problems getting EC Firmware on Hybrid and ACC on Auto to work together!

PII 555 BE
GA-770TA-UD3 (on the confirmed list)

The board came with F2 Bios. EC to Hybrid and ACC to Auto (or All Cores) causes Windows 7 64-bit to freeze soon as it starts to load. Computer posts fine. With the latest Bios (F3), Windows no longer freezes but instead ACC gets set back to Disabled automatically.

So I guess my questions is basically what's going on here? Is this what happens when you have 2 actually buggered cores that won't unlock?? It seems odd that it would cause these problems at these times?

Also, I haven't tried doing individual cores yet since I'm unsure how exactly... in ACC, I see options per core and they are all at "2%" by default but I'm not sure what this is about yet. If I put one to "0%" and leave the other 3 at the normal "2%" is this how it's done?

Thanks very much for any help


----------



## jpm168

@Kosh401

That's the problem that I have too, sometimes it freezes and sometimes it just puts me straight back into BIOS saying unleashing mode failed. What I did was try to isolate the good cores and then try to unlock the other two cores one at a time (but no success so far..) . I selected 'per core' for ACC then further down select 'manual' for which cores to activate, then tried them one at a time and see if it boots. I figured that 0,2 was good and 1,3 was bad. Then I would activate core 1, and play with the voltages but I havent figured out which one is CPU-NB yet. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## haroldz123

for asus mobo:

cpu multi= cpu ratio
ram divider = dram freq
imc a.k.a cpu-nb multi= cpu/nb freq
ht link multi = ht link speed


----------



## skline00

I opted for ACC with a multiplier of 16 and a FSB of 206 for a 720BE and basically got a 955BE for a 720BE price. It runs solid with ALL of the stess tests for days.


----------



## Fumbles

It's kinda annoying how you can't find out the temps of the CPU. Of course I can't hear the fan over my annoyingly loud egg cooler on my gpu x(


----------



## Baldy

SUCCESS!!!










Board is M4A78-EM/1394, might want to add this to the thread.


----------



## cookies!

No idea if the list is still being updated, but my ASRock M3A785GXH/128M did the job on a Phenom II x2 555 BE. Stable in P95 for 8 hours, I'm going to try and push an overclock on it shortly.

And after 8 hours of Prime95, stable at 3.6ghz.


----------



## deadjc

Nice one man , congrats.


----------



## VeX7

Hi!

I'm new on this forum, so plz help me a bit









I'm planing to buy Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 motherboard to unlock 4th core of my Phenom II X3 720 which I bought in October of 2009.

My problem is cooling. I assume that (if I successfully unlock 4th core) stock cooling won't do the job good enough.
Which cooling from the list of ones avalible in my country for 35$ maximum would you recommend?

Cooler SCYTHE Shuriken BIG SBSK-1000, s. 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+
Cooler SCYTHE Shuriken SCSK-1100, s. 478/775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+
Cooler SCYTHE KATANA 3 SCKTN-3000, socket 1156/1366/478/775/754/940/939/AM2
Cooler SCYTHE Samurai ZZ, s. 478/775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3
Cooler ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2, s. 775/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM3
Cooler ARCTIC-COOLING Freezer 64 Pro PWM, socket 754/939/940/AM2
Cooler ZALMAN CNPS7000C-Cu, socket 775/754/939/940/AM2
Cooler ZALMAN CNPS7000C-AlCu, socket 775/754/939/940/AM2

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## VeX7

Bought CM 212+ & Gigabyte MA790X-UD4.


----------



## thiru

Good, I think that's the best cooler out of them all anyway


----------



## VeX7

Can you tell me where can I find ACC in BIOS, cause I don't see it?
I unlocked advanced BIOS options via CTRL+F1, but ACC is still hidden somewhere...


----------



## thiru

If you can't find it, try updating your BIOS.


----------



## VeX7

Found it.

One more thing.

I successfully unlocked 4th core on my CPU. For how should I run OCCT to see if it is stable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thiru

Try running several stress tests programs overnight (not at the same time of course). OCCT has a linpack test and a Prime-like test IIRC, so do one of each.


----------



## VeX7

I was planning to STRESS it with OCCT for 2h and then run PRIME and STRESS it with it too for aprox 2h. Will that be enough, or I'll have to do one test per night (from 8 P.M. till 8 A.M. in the morning)?

One more question. Will my cooling handle this CPU with all 4 cores? 
If it will, should I try to overclock my CPU, or leave it as it is?

Btw. is there a way to check my CPUs temperature, cause sensors are down...?
Thanks!


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VeX7*


I was planning to STRESS it with OCCT for 2h and then run PRIME and STRESS it with it too for aprox 2h. Will that be enough, or I'll have to do one test per night (from 8 P.M. till 8 A.M. in the morning)?

One more question. Will my cooling handle this CPU with all 4 cores? 
If it will, should I try to overclock my CPU, or leave it as it is?

Thanks!


I would say 2 hours isn't enough. If you're not comfortable with leaving it overnight then set a timer on it.

Your cooling is more than adequate, you should OC your processor whether the 4th core is stable or not.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VeX7*


I was planning to STRESS it with OCCT for 2h and then run PRIME and STRESS it with it too for aprox 2h. Will that be enough, or I'll have to do one test per night (from 8 P.M. till 8 A.M. in the morning)?

One more question. Will my cooling handle this CPU with all 4 cores? 
If it will, should I try to overclock my CPU, or leave it as it is?

Btw. is there a way to check my CPUs temperature, cause sensors are down...?
Thanks!


Sensors are only down for the individual Cores, the CPU temperature can still be monitored, via I believe TEMPIN0 in HardwareMonitor, also with Speedfan, RivaTuner and Everest will also give you a CPU temp reading, it's usually around 10-14c higher than the Core temps, but you can also check for a more accurate difference between the two by putting it back to a triple-core, get idle temps of Core and CPU, then stressed readings, that way you can get an idea of where your Core temps are when using the CPU temp from now on.

BTW, good choice in cooler.








The Kama Angle is a real good performer too, gonna whack a faster SlipStream Fan on it, just 'cos I'm weird like that, but it's a friggin' monster. Had to take off the side-panel intake 'cos it's like 1mm away from the perspex when the side's on, lol. ;p









You'll have to excuse the temporary PSU and the case that chokes my components, lol.


----------



## VeX7

Mine 212+ is also very big and it barely fits in my CoolerMaster Elite 332 Case.
I still don't know will I be able to close it cause it's opened right now.
If I will be able to close my case, cooler will definitely be on less than 1mm distance from side panel.

What do you think, is it necessary to put on OCCT during the whole night to stress my CPU?
I ran 2hrs OCCT without any problem.
I was planning to put it on another 4hrs run with OCCT and then in the morning stress it with Prime95 for about 6hrs.
Will this 6h+6h be enough, or it's necessary to run every test for 12hrs?

Thanks!


----------



## EvoBeardy

I think it'd be better if you're at least awake and within the vicinity of your PC when running Stress-Tests on Unlocked Cores, just to be on the safe side. I know they have a cut-off, but better safe than sorry.

6+6 should be perfectly fine, try not to give it longer than a 2min cool-down period between the two tests, usually if it's gonna go on a hard test, it'll do it within a couple of hours, people just go for 12-hour stressing for safety and pretty much complete stability's sake.

I need to wait 'til Friday before I'm able to be back with my PC, forgot to uninstall my old tri-core from device manager, so I might get the 4th core showing in Windows, 'cos it shows all four in BIOS.
I'm such a plum sometimes, lol.


----------



## VeX7

I'll listen to your advice and run the test tommorow morning, when i'll be awake.
4hrs more of OCCT + 6hrs of Prime95. Hope my CPU gonna make it through!


----------



## VeX7

I did 4hr test with OCCT after which I run Prime95 for 6:30hrs.
That was 10:30h + yesterdays 2hrs of testing without stopping. All 4 cores were 100% busy during the test.
OCCT didn't report any errors, Prime95 didn't report any errors.
CPU Core after unlock is 1.38V. Before unlock it was 1.2V if I remember correctly.

_Info about OCCT test_

TMPIN0: MAX 42*C
TMPIN1: MAX 47*C
TMPIN2: MAX 48*C
FAN SPEED: MAX 1457RPM

_Info about Prime95 test_

TMPIN0: MAX 42*C
TMPIN1: MAX 49*C
TMPIN2: MAX 50*C
FAN SPEED: MAX 1584RPM


----------



## VeX7

Have I successfully unlocked 4th core?
Should I do some other tests or something?
How risky is to have them all unlocked for the CPU?
Temperatures seems ok, am I right?

I'm planning to overclock it now after I unlocked all 4 cores.
How should I do it? Is there any difference compared to overclocking CPU without unlocked cores?
Plz tell me that I won't have to do Prime95 or OCCT tests for 12 hours to check that my CPU supports higher frequency









Thanks!


----------



## dragonxwas

this new motherboard I have is pretty awesome..just pressed 4 while boot and it unlocked..


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VeX7*


Have I successfully unlocked 4th core?
Should I do some other tests or something?
How risky is to have them all unlocked for the CPU?
Temperatures seems ok, am I right?

I'm planning to overclock it now after I unlocked all 4 cores.
How should I do it? Is there any difference compared to overclocking CPU without unlocked cores?
Plz tell me that I won't have to do Prime95 or OCCT tests for 12 hours to check that my CPU supports higher frequency









Thanks!


Your results pretty much speak for themselves, remember that while stressing is one of the best ways to check for stability, gaming under heavy scenarios (big fire-fights and explosions in max-player servers etc.) is also another.

Your temps look good though, check out the numbers in the 720 listing here:- http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...-oc-550-a.html, to help you mix up the multi aswell as FSB in your overclock, you're using the CPU temps for monitoring, and the cores are usually around 10c lower than that.
Try to keep under 60, and use an hour of Prime95 to check your overclocks at increments, then when you're fine-tuning for your final clocks, up the hourage on Prime95 just so you know it's completely stable.

Try starting out at 3.2, and sorta aim for 3.6, as that's a pretty good OC in itself. Most will try to push as close to 4Ghz as possible, but that's entirely up to you, and depending on how well it goes.
OCing an unlocked chip may find your OC results limited, it may have had the 4th core locked due to instabilities with it over a certain frequency, or it may be completely fine, there's only one way to tell.
So you may or may not get a 'good' OC out of it, either way, any OC is a good OC and you've got a quad out of it too









Just remember to take the multiplier of the NB and HT down, keep the HT at around 2000-2100 if you can, allow the NB to go to about 2400-2500 or so (a couple of multi's higher than the HT link multi), and keep the FSB/Memory ratio in check 'cos upping your core will overclock your RAM aswell, try to keep it -around- stock frequencies with your RAM.

Best of luck with your OC, let us know how it goes with your OCing and enjoy your quad!


----------



## VeX7

If I understand you right, you're telling me to raise only CPU's multiplier and the voltages (if necessary)?
Right now, I'm stable at 3.4 (ran 30min's OCCT, everything ok).
I was only rising multiplier. Try to go even higher with it.
If it becomes unstable, should I rise CPU voltage for aprox 0.05V?

EDIT: It became unstable at 17.5 x 200, i.e. 3500MHz.
Should I raise CPU's voltage a bit?

Plz answer this questions








_________________________________________________

Decided to stay at 3.4GHz, it'll be enough for the games i'm playing








Just one more question. Should I get this 3.4GHz with just rising the Multiplier, or combining FSB+Multi?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VeX7*


If I understand you right, you're telling me to raise only CPU's multiplier and the voltages (if necessary)?
Right now, I'm stable at 3.4 (ran 30min's OCCT, everything ok). 
I was only rising multiplier. Try to go even higher with it. 
If it becomes unstable, should I rise CPU voltage for aprox 0.05V?

EDIT: It became unstable at 17.5 x 200, i.e. 3500MHz.
Should I raise CPU's voltage a bit?

Plz answer this questions








_________________________________________________

Decided to stay at 3.4GHz, it'll be enough for the games i'm playing








Just one more question. Should I get this 3.4GHz with just rising the Multiplier, or combining FSB+Multi?


Yes, up the voltage one notch.

You could get a small performance with FSB+multi because you could make the memory and motherboard faster, but it's a longer way to overclock. You basically have 3 components to stress test.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeX7* 
If I understand you right, you're telling me to raise only CPU's multiplier and the voltages (if necessary)?
Right now, I'm stable at 3.4 (ran 30min's OCCT, everything ok).
I was only rising multiplier. Try to go even higher with it.
If it becomes unstable, should I rise CPU voltage for aprox 0.05V?

EDIT: It became unstable at 17.5 x 200, i.e. 3500MHz.
Should I raise CPU's voltage a bit?

Plz answer this questions








_________________________________________________

Decided to stay at 3.4GHz, it'll be enough for the games i'm playing








Just one more question. Should I get this 3.4GHz with just rising the Multiplier, or combining FSB+Multi?

Sorry mate, I developed a habit of writing things a bit jumbled sometimes, lol.

Nar, I meant use a bit of CPU FSB aswell as the multi, so up the FSB to like 220X17.5=3850, but obviously don't jump that deep yet, lower the multi to 16x and try 220Mhz on the FSB for instance=3520Mhz, and if that's stable, up the multi again in increments, just to try and take the pressure off the multi alone. Or try and test between multi and FSB, see what gets you the best results.

If you can up the voltage, indeed do so, this should help feed it the extra it'll need to stabilise it, try not to exceed low 1.50v total if you can but like you said, in increments of 0.05v, and keep an eye on your temps aswell as your RAM frequencies, don't let them overclock too much 'cos that'll also bring about instabilities.

Just aim for 3.6Ghz at the mo, and let it settle for a bit in gaming etc. if you can make it that high


----------



## VeX7

Here are my temperatures during 2 hour run on OCCT.
There are kinda high, don't you think?









Outdoor temperature in Zagreb is 22*C.
I closed my case, maybe that's the reason of higher temps?

EDIT: Checked with EVEREST -> TMPIN0 = MBO, TMPIN1 = CPU


----------



## EvoBeardy

OCCT is an -extreme- tester, and it gets GPU's and CPU's to ridiculous temperatures, ones that they'd more than likely never come close to even under load, in normal programming and stressful gaming situations.

Tempin0 is probably your System/Mobo Temp, Tempin1=CPU, and Tempin2 is maybe your NB? Only way to tell is to check via Everest under the Sensors section, or in the BIOS (after running your PC as normal, check the temps in BIOS, best way to get more accurate readings), but if that's the case, you're still under 60c, and I think the -max- allowed before cut-off is like 62c.

Like I said, I don't think there's anything in normal-hard use of a PC that will get your temps as high as OCCT will take them.
Run a game in a heavy scenario if you can, and maybe a 3DMark Vantage and '06 run, see what temps you get with those.
Try to push a little more maybe, when you see it hit 59c, call it a day at that for now.
If you have room for more fans in your case, I recommend filling them with Enermax Everest Twister's, or some Scythe Slipstream's, you also might wanna plonk a Slipstream on your cooler to replace the fan that comes with it (either the 1600 or 1900rpm, 1900 will shift much more air than your current, and only a tad noisier), those babies shift some air and will lower your temps a few degrees more.
At the very least, your HSF will help more directly, if you can't/don't want to invest in case fans right now.


----------



## VeX7

I have 2 Cooler Master's 12cm fans, one on the front and one on the back side of my case.


----------



## andyks

I keep on hearing rumors, especially on newegg.com, that all new MSI boards have a built in Core Unlocking feature, I don't know how it works as I've never seen it, but this is on a review for the MSI 870A-G54 (Military components w.e)

" Tech Level: high - Ownership: 1 day to 1 week
This user purchased this item from Newegg
Pros: Installed an AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition. Was able, using the unlocker, to unlock all the cores. One core was damaged (usually why they lock it to two cores) but the motherboard was able to unlock one extra core and leave the other disabled. Very nice feature. Installed G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM. Motherboard did not correctly detect the ram, but through the cell menu I was able to set the timings and the speed to the correct settings. The software for overclocking does work, even on Windows 7.
Cons: Motherboard did not detect cpu temperature correctly. It was always set to 25 degrees. This is not necessarily because of the motherboard, it could also be the processor
Other Thoughts: Good motherboard. Easy settings. If you're looking for an AM3 motherboard look no further."


----------



## andyks

MSI 870A -G54
Same Mobo as mentioned above, some other user, a newbie like me, has been able to unlock the core, apparently MSI actually put this in the manual!

"Pros: What a deal! Bought this with a amd 555 processor(it was a combo), and I was hoping I could unlock the extra cores, but was happy if I could only overclock it. Turned the extra cores on in the bios, and next thing you know, I had a PhenomII X4 B55 3.20 processor







Lots of features for the price.

Cons: None as of yet

Other Thoughts: This was my first build, msi had an excellent manual, and walked me through everything, and the computer fired up first time, no problems. Was kinda nervous being my first build, but now its the only way I'll go! Thanks for the positive experience, MSI!"


----------



## EvoBeardy

Best way to check 'em, is to look via their Mainboard section under the Products listing on their website, alot of the newer ones have ACC and 710/750 SB+.

I've been sticking to MSI boards for years now, I find them easy to flash and use, and the feature to keep the unstable core automatically disabled is indeed a good one, I have the same feature on mine.

As the first guy said, it defaulted my RAM to 800mhz, even with the latest BIOS, but all I had to do was change the FSB/Memory Ratio to the next increment to get my 1066.

Getting my brother the same Mobo as mine (usually give him my old MSI's anyway, lol), and probably another 545 to unlock, then'll slap a Thuban in mine when I can afford it.
For now though, I got some overclocking to do with current, and see if I can get that 4th core visible in Windows.


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andyks* 
I keep on hearing rumors, especially on newegg.com, that all new MSI boards have a built in Core Unlocking feature, I don't know how it works as I've never seen it, but this is on a review for the MSI 870A-G54 (Military components w.e)

" Tech Level: high - Ownership: 1 day to 1 week
This user purchased this item from Newegg
Pros: Installed an AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition. Was able, using the unlocker, to unlock all the cores. One core was damaged (usually why they lock it to two cores) but the motherboard was able to unlock one extra core and leave the other disabled. Very nice feature. Installed G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM. Motherboard did not correctly detect the ram, but through the cell menu I was able to set the timings and the speed to the correct settings. The software for overclocking does work, even on Windows 7.
Cons: Motherboard did not detect cpu temperature correctly. It was always set to 25 degrees. This is not necessarily because of the motherboard, it could also be the processor
Other Thoughts: Good motherboard. Easy settings. If you're looking for an AM3 motherboard look no further."


I can confirm that this board works. Just bought this board with an X2 555BE and enabled core unlock in the bios and it fired right up with 4 cores. I haven't messed with any of the OC options or the physicial OC features on the board but so far it's been stable.


----------



## r00lz

Hello,
Today I get AMD Phenom II X2 555, unlocked to B55, but on some images and some 3d sees glitches. Tried to disable 1,2,3 cores and same. Processor on 4 core works stable. Then unlock feature disabled in bios then runs great with no glitches. Motherboard Gigagyte 890GPA-UD3H rev2.0. Someone have same problem, maybe can help ?


----------



## thiru

That's your graphics card...


----------



## r00lz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
That's your graphics card...

With integrated and another video card same. BTW then core unlock feature disabled runs great with no glitches. And GTA IV works good without glitches.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r00lz* 
With integrated and another video card same. BTW then core unlock feature disabled runs great with no glitches. And GTA IV works good without glitches.

Oh okay.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r00lz* 
Hello,
Today I get AMD Phenom II X2 555, unlocked to B55, but on some images and some 3d sees glitches. Tried to disable 1,2,3 cores and same. Processor on 4 core works stable. Then unlock feature disabled in bios then runs great with no glitches. Motherboard Gigagyte 890GPA-UD3H rev2.0. Someone have same problem, maybe can help ?

Add some voltages to the CPU (default is 1.325V I think, don't go over 1.5V and 60C on load if you don't know what you're doing).

Also is your CPU stable when using the default cores? If not then you can RMA it and maybe you'll get one that unlocks better.


----------



## r00lz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Oh okay.

Add some voltages to the CPU (default is 1.325V I think, don't go over 1.5V and 60C on load if you don't know what you're doing).

Also is your CPU stable when using the default cores? If not then you can RMA it and maybe you'll get one that unlocks better.

From 1.3V to 1.5 same. I'll test stability tomorrow, but looks stable. Working all day on 4 cores and no reboot or unexpected power off.


----------



## ducrider

I read a good bit about the new MSI 890FXA-GD70 unlocking cores.A few of the articles I read mentioned unlocking X4 to X6.Has anybody really seen this or is it another urban myth?


----------



## Gouge

Just recently bought new kit to build system as follows:-

Asus M4A89GTDPro/USB3
Phenom II X2 555
Corsair 4GB Memory
Etc.

Vista Ultimate SP2

Interesting points to note. Unlocks quad cores it seems without any issue during post, via core unlocking feature. Quad cores also visible in Vista using new build vista on new HD.

Odd thing which may be of interest to some is that it shows as a B55 under the old vista build but with only two cores running.

I uninstalled the old Dual Core optimiser I was running with my old X2 4600 thinking that might be the issue, but still did not provide a solution.

Just thought that some people may have upgraded their CPU or CPU and M'Board, but not done a fresh install, which might be what is preventing them getting the 4 cores to show.

But otherwise very happy that my kit unlocks. Still need to run some tests longer term, after I fit an improved fan and finish the software side.

Best of Luck to all though.

G


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
I read a good bit about the new MSI 890FXA-GD70 unlocking cores.A few of the articles I read mentioned unlocking X4 to X6.Has anybody really seen this or is it another urban myth?

I've also seen this feature, I'm assuming it's to do with future Thuban releases, like X4 or X5 versions possibly, once they 're able to clock it higher at least, I doubt it's worth selling otherwise, as only it's TDP will be lower at X4 than a 9XX, but that's just my personal speculation, it's probably MSI future-proofing incase something like this comes along, or maybe they know something we don't.

It wouldn't work on current X4's as they're only fabricated with 4 cores.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gouge* 
Just recently bought new kit to build system as follows:-

Asus M4A89GTDPro/USB3
Phenom II X2 555
Corsair 4GB Memory
Etc.

Vista Ultimate SP2

Interesting points to note. Unlocks quad cores it seems without any issue during post, via core unlocking feature. Quad cores also visible in Vista using new build vista on new HD.

Odd thing which may be of interest to some is that it shows as a B55 under the old vista build but with only two cores running.

I uninstalled the old Dual Core optimiser I was running with my old X2 4600 thinking that might be the issue, but still did not provide a solution.

Just thought that some people may have upgraded their CPU or CPU and M'Board, but not done a fresh install, which might be what is preventing them getting the 4 cores to show.

But otherwise very happy that my kit unlocks. Still need to run some tests longer term, after I fit an improved fan and finish the software side.

Best of Luck to all though.

G

I had the same problem, I used to run a Phenom X3 8450 on my current HDD, I upgraded Mobo and CPU, and successfully unlocked all four cores in the BIOS, all four were showing, and when I started for the first time, Vista showed as installing all four cores.

Speedfan, Everest, CPU-Z and HWmonitor etcetera all showed three cores only, as did Prime95 when I ran stress tests to check for stability, my old CPU was no longer within Device Manager (heard that sometimes happened), went into msconfig>boot>advanced and unchecked the processors box (had checked it to run on all 3 for my 8450), rebooted and it was showing all four cores finally in the programs and monitors, I then went into msconfig again and checked the box once more, and there was 4 in the drop-down menu to boot with, apply and sorted.

Give it a shot, might work for your older HDD.


----------



## awookie1

Have tried this business of unlocking and it works... a lot!
Have had success with the following boards
Asus M4A785T-M
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
Asus M4A77TD
Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
Just activated the ACC function to 'Auto"
and set to 'Unleash' mode
worked with 3 out of 3 sempron 140... 4400e X2
worked with 3 out of 3 X2 545... B45 X4
worked with 1 out of 1 720 X3....P2 X4 20
worked with 1 out of 2 X2 550....B50 X4
tried the 620 X4 to unlock the cache.. none worked.. they were too new...
I didnt play around with voltages or anything else.. temps went up in the bios between 7 to 10 degrees.. depending on CPU.. stock coolers used. Ran all combinations with prime 95 a minimum of 3 hours with no errors at 100% load on all cores. Apart from the usual annoying habit of Asus being fussy with Ram brands and sizes; it has been a lot of fun.
In my experience XP Pro, Win 7 32 bit and Win 7 64 bit... well makes no difference.
If anyone interested.. drop me a line and I'll give more info
TTFN


----------



## r00lz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r00lz* 
From 1.3V to 1.5 same. I'll test stability tomorrow, but looks stable. Working all day on 4 cores and no reboot or unexpected power off.

Looks like processor run stable on 2 and 4 cores. But why add glitches when I enable processor unlock feature? When core0 is enabled and other disabled still seeing glitches. Maybe this is not core problems?


----------



## realdreams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daman_123* 
what do u mean? 5000+









I think he means AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core Processor 5000+ (2.2GHz) AM2+,

Processor AMD Athlonâ„¢ X2
Model 5000+
OPN Tray AD5000ODJ22GI
OPN PIB AD5000ODGIBOX
Operating Mode 32 Bit Yes
Operating Mode 64 Bit Yes
Revision C2
Core Speed (MHz) 2200
Voltages 0.950-1.40V
Max Temps (C) 74'C
Wattage 65 W
Virtualization Yes
L1 Cache Size (KB) 128
L1 Cache Count 2
L2 Cache Size (KB) 512
L2 Cache Count 2
L3 Cache Size (KB)
CMOS 45nm SOI
Socket AM2+
AMD Business Class No

It's an AM2+ 45nm processor, which is different from the AM2 5000+.


----------



## realdreams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geoffchau* 
I am the bad luck one~~

i cant unlock my 550, not even 1 extra core

i use GA-MA770T-UD3P

everytime when change to Hybrid and ACC to auto, after restart the ACC will turn back to Disable....

anyone same as me??? or anything else i can do>>









This is probably a BIOS issue I think.
Try latest BIOS version and see.


----------



## realdreams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MainframeTM* 
How about this bit of crazy

Awhile ago I got a X2 550be hoping to unlock it and pay dual core prices. Whenever I would unlock it and load into Win7 it would freeze and either hang..reboot..or I"d get a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL stop msg. I figured that was that, packed it up and have enjoyed it as a dual core.

In the mean time I installed XP on my system to run some programs that didn't like Win7 and was thinking of selling this chip and ponying up for a quad. Messing around in the bios I unlocked it and tried XP thinking it would hang. Well it didn't and logged in. CPUZ is showing all 4 cores unlocked and I've oced it up to 3.8ghz without even a voltage increase. Granted I've not stressed it yet but what gives. Windows 7 64 bit doesn't like it but WinXP32 is just fine? I thought I may have did something I didn't in the bios before and tried Win7 again..same deal as before. Hangs..IRQL stop msg..no Windows load.

Help?

In case anyone needs to know my comp specs are...

AMD Phenom II X2 550BE @ 3.93ghz & climbing
ASUS M4N82-Deluxe Tri-SLI (newest bios)
4Gigs of CORSAIR XMS2 Memory
2 BFG 260 GTX 896mb w/ OCed clocks SLIed
1st HD -148GB Win7 64 Home Premium
2nd HD -76.3GB Games Install
3rd HD -76.3GB WinXP32 (Game Mods)
4th HD -1TB Cold Storage (External)
1000watt Mach1 psu


I used to have IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL issue in windows server 2003 32bit, I think the possible cause is
1.driver/software issue (which I cant find a solution)
2.system overheat

After a while the problem was gone and i had no idea what I did to solve it...

So I suggest a new OS for overclocking, it saves a lot of time from booting and weird problems


----------



## realdreams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I set ACC to auto, enabled "Unleasing", saved changes.

Computer rebooted, the mobo logo had words under it saying "4 cores unlocked successfully". I was like







.

Then, I realized that after 5 minutes, the computer just wasn't going to start up.

Yeah, it's a defective core.









This doesnt necessarily mean defective. Maybe increasing cpu voltage can help.


----------



## dl_rank1

i have phenom II X3 720 BE and MA78GM-US2H Version Of Bios F8 and i need unlock 4 core can i do this???


----------



## realdreams

the cpu voltage scared me......


----------



## Gouge

As posted earlier I have managed very easily to unlock my X2 555 to an X4 B55.

I had mistakingly purchased the Coolermaster Hyper 212 (Constant Speed Fan) thinking I had bought the 212 Plus (Variable Speed Fan).

Given that when core unlocked, the CPU no longer reports temps, do you think I would be better keeping the constant speed fan (noisier 19db or higher) or the variable fan (13-30db).

Only other differences really are that the 212 plus has a direct contact heat pipe assembly rather than a block and has a slighlty different heat sink.

I guess the question is based on being unfamiliar with what temp monitoring still exists following unlock and whether the fan woudl still have a reference temp module to regulate the fan speed on the 212plus. My reckoning is that it still does as I am presuming the MB cpu sensor is what actually regulates the fan speed.

TIA

G


----------



## Tango-1

I cant unlock the fourth core , it shows it as being unlocked while posting , but once windows starts thats it, I cant go any more (might go higher on the vcore but not with the stock cooler, I am actually dropping down to 3.6 until I get a better cooler), i am happy with 3 cores though , its funny though in cpuz it calls my phenom II x2 3.2ghz an ATHLON II x3 455 "rana" 29

I aint complaining ran 24 hours stress at 4013.5 / x16.0 / 250.8 /2257.5 /1.452 @45c , it seems to be ok! Also for those trying to get WIN7 64 to work on a clean install of an upgrade ? Install WIN 7 64 Enterprize first then run the upgrade , now you got W7 for half the cost and it activates!


----------



## wermad

hey guys, I just "side-graded" from a 940be to the 555be, I have to say stock is pretty snappy. I got mine at a store since I had credit there and they only had open-box left, they also gave me a 30% off too. I suspect this was a failed unlock and was returned, but I have yet to explore the core unlocking yet, Im still installing drivers. I did play around w/ the multiplier and tested it to 4.0 on stock voltage (only for a 1 or 2 minute though, will up the voltage later) and then dropped it back to stock, my temps went from 19C to 27C light load (driver updates), really impressive compared to my old 940 clock @ 3.5 w/ temp of 35C idle. Ill try to explore the extra cores tonight.


----------



## Fumbles

It would be really nice if there was an easy way to check the temperatures. Running a 555 X4 @3.5.


----------



## wermad

I use core temp


----------



## VeX7

I got Phenom II X3 @X4 3.4GHz and CM Hyper 212+ Cooler.
Right now, temps are around 42*C.

On my cooler I have one PWM fan and I'm planning to install one more.
What should I expect? Lower or same temps?

One more thing! Hyper 212+ has Blade Master 120 fan on it, but unfortunately those fans aren't avalible in Croatia. Can I put any 120mm fan on heatsink, or it has to be Blade Master 120?

Thanks!


----------



## Tango-1

If ya want a great way to test without a case , use this : HSPC Top Deck Tech Station , its open air , you can add as many fans as you like and it makes it really easy to test equipment , granted temp scores will be alot better ,but if your gonna take that baby above the horizon , who wants a case with bad airflow slowing ya down?

Just a thought!


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeX7* 
I got Phenom II X3 @X4 3.4GHz and CM Hyper 212+ Cooler.
Right now, temps are around 42*C.

On my cooler I have one PWM fan and I'm planning to install one more.
What should I expect? Lower or same temps?

One more thing! Hyper 212+ has Blade Master 120 fan on it, but unfortunately those fans aren't avalible in Croatia. Can I put any 120mm fan on heatsink, or it has to be Blade Master 120?

Thanks!

Reviews do show that two fans helps on it.

Any 120mm fan can be installed on it. I'd recommend the Cooler Master R4.


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fumbles* 
It would be really nice if there was an easy way to check the temperatures. Running a 555 X4 @3.5.

You can still check the temperature but you can't see all the core temps.


----------



## wermad

Tried unlocking the extra cores and she did not post, cleared cmos and she is up and running again. Got her @ 4.0 w/ 1.425v using amd od idle @ 21C







. It was worth the try, not too hard w/ the MSI board, but I cant complain since this cpu can oc better than my 940be and its much cooler. Will try to run a stability test to see how it fairs oc'd.


----------



## cai4651

Hi guys! I am new on this...and sorry my english i am from argentina!!!
I have bought an AMD Phenom II x2 550BE with Gigabyte 785gt-ud3h rev1.0 MoBo.
When i try to unlock the extra cores, all seems great . I am running Windows 7 x64 and it started okei. The common applications runs okei.
But the system looks unstable. Por example when i open the IE it have some issues and PRIME95 DONÂ´T WORK WHEN I UNLOCK 4 CORES.
I need help!! I tried raising up the voltage to +.050 and it run better but prime95 still not working.
Could any of you help me? what i have to try? Why prime95 doesnÂ´t start? (with 2 cores works great. I tried with 3 cores and donÂ´t work)
All parameters know are stock. What i have to try?

I tried BIOS f3 and know i am with F8..

AND SORRY MY ENGLISHHH AGAIN!

Thanks!!!


----------



## VeX7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cai4651*


Hi guys! I am new on this...and sorry my english i am from argentina!!!
I have bought an AMD Phenom II x2 550BE with Gigabyte 785gt-ud3h rev1.0 MoBo.
When i try to unlock the extra cores, all seems great . I am running Windows 7 x64 and it started okei. The common applications runs okei.
But the system looks unstable. Por example when i open the IE it have some issues and PRIME95 DONÂ´T WORK WHEN I UNLOCK 4 CORES.
I need help!! I tried raising up the voltage to +.050 and it run better but prime95 still not working.
Could any of you help me? what i have to try? Why prime95 doesnÂ´t start? (with 2 cores works great. I tried with 3 cores and donÂ´t work)
All parameters know are stock. What i have to try?

I tried BIOS f3 and know i am with F8..

AND SORRY MY ENGLISHHH AGAIN!

Thanks!!!


Unfortunately, your locked cores aren't stable and you can't do anything about it.
Lock them back and overclock your CPU, it has potential


----------



## VeX7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Confessed*


Reviews do show that two fans helps on it.

Any 120mm fan can be installed on it. I'd recommend the Cooler Master R4.


It's almost impossible to find anything from Cooler Master here in Croatia.
Most of fans are from Scythe or Arctic Cooling.

But I have one 120mm Cooler Master fan which was preinstalled in my Cooler Master Elite 332 Case.
Lucky me! It is CM R4 in my case!








Or not.... I can't put it on heatsink beacause that fan doesn't have holes on both sides like the example...


----------



## dpx [R]

i came in to this forum with this exact question xD good guide!


----------



## Namwons

hello. id just like to say that i have a successful unlock. unlocked my 550 (c3) to x4 and it primed stable at stock so im very happy about that. it posted up to 3.6 but would not stablize. i only have a cheapo $25 400w psu atm trying to power 2 opticals, 1 hdd, overclocked hd4770 and just hope that it just wasnt powerful enough (instead of unstable core 3&4). well i orded the xfx 650w psu and 2 500g f3's and CM 341 case to complete my budget beast. well see how it goes this monday when everything gets here. i hope it was just my psu holding me back. x/fingers.

PS: how should i overclock this system to ensure as much accuracy as possible w/o core temps? like so using HWMONITOR?:

test 1: x2 stock freq
TMPIN0:
CORE0:
CORE1:

test 2: x2 max freq
TMPIN0:
CORE0:
CORE1:

test 3: x4 stock freq
TMPIN0:

test 4: x4 max freq
TMPIN0:

does this seem right way to do it? i would use the differences of core temps and TMPIN0 (CPU temp for fan control i think right?) from the x2 stock/max tests to guestimate the core temps of the x4 stock/max tests?


----------



## EvilMonkeySlayer

I'm currently mulling buying a X2 555 BE and a Gigabyte board.

Am I ok to assume that if it can't unlock to quad core all mobos which support unlocking will allow me to try setting it to tri core? I've noticed that some motherboards seem capable of this but I'm unsure if they all are. (I have a preference for Gigabyte)


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cai4651*


Hi guys! I am new on this...and sorry my english i am from argentina!!!
I have bought an AMD Phenom II x2 550BE with Gigabyte 785gt-ud3h rev1.0 MoBo.
When i try to unlock the extra cores, all seems great . I am running Windows 7 x64 and it started okei. The common applications runs okei.
But the system looks unstable. Por example when i open the IE it have some issues and PRIME95 DONÂ´T WORK WHEN I UNLOCK 4 CORES.
I need help!! I tried raising up the voltage to +.050 and it run better but prime95 still not working.
Could any of you help me? what i have to try? Why prime95 doesnÂ´t start? (with 2 cores works great. I tried with 3 cores and donÂ´t work)
All parameters know are stock. What i have to try?

I tried BIOS f3 and know i am with F8..

AND SORRY MY ENGLISHHH AGAIN!

Thanks!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *VeX7*


Unfortunately, your locked cores aren't stable and you can't do anything about it.
Lock them back and overclock your CPU, it has potential










That's not true, I have to run my cores at 1.43 to run them stable, and it's OC'd (3.5GHz) and running well. My advice to you is to increase it by .05 and watch the temps, once you unlock with stability then lower the v by whatever your increments are down (once you become unstable you know it's too low and you know your default cutoff for stock speeds). It's just like overclocking but instead of raising the FSB 5 your raising the vcore .05 until it's stable. Remember stable doesn't mean it boots, stable means it can use something like Prime95 indefinitely.

Remember, watch those temps! WATCH THEM GOOD! Mine boots at 42 idle =( and will climb to 64C with prime =( I'm currently working on minimizing that (maybe lowering the OC)

[edit] I forgot!!! ASRock M3A770DE updated the bios to 1.60 and it made a HUGE difference, very very stable now as far as unlocking cores go. =)


----------



## Faws

@mushroomboy

How do you monitor your core temps? what software are you using? Thanks!


----------



## kViZZle

You can't measure the core but CPU temp from the motherboard is only a few degrees warmer and can be seen with hardware monitor.


----------



## mushroomboy

kViZZle is right, use a hardware monitor. I'm currently using OpenHardwareMonitor/Everest and it's working fine. =)

I also want to add M3A770DE to the motherboard list as I've got a successful unlock, somewhere between the Bios update 1.50 or 1.60 (I missed 1.50) and everything now works!

http://yfrog.com/f/6bscreenshotntj/

It's stable and I could eventually get my vcore down to 1.4, the only problem is the bios doesn't seem to want to keep the vcore to what you set it, it's always slightly higher. I have it set to 1.38 but it's reporting 1.4 (idle) and 1.44 (load) so idk, but it's stable. =) Good luck to you all.

[edit] I've also found that the NB voltages are very finicky. For some reason I HAVE to up my NB, even if it doesn't even jump 100mhz, if I don't it always crashes. =S I didn't figure out why I was getting turrible instability, it might be due to my NB and I might be able to get things running smooth now.


----------



## Jaredvcxz

You should add in the main post that the 770-C45s need their EC Firmware set to "Special".

It's easy to overlook... like I did <.<


----------



## wermad

tried unlocking the extra core using my new asus, the bios flashed off a few times and it said 3 cores enabled, and then there was an option to enable 4th core, it flashed off a few more times, saved changes, cut pwr a few times, booted, but still saw it was x2. will try again if I can at least get a 3rd core.


----------



## joelcool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cul8erppl* 
Unlocked, using AMD PHENOM II X3 710 & ASUS M4A78L-M BIOS 0502. Not sure why Processor Name is saying "AMD Phenom II X4", instead of the actual chip. Anyway, Processor Specification indicates the unlocked specs.

Also not sure why MOBO Southbridge is saying SB750, and Chipset is saying 780G. ASUS website & the box says it's 760G/SB710 (780L/SB710). Maybe it's because of the BIOS update.

Ran stable, using prime95 for 9 hours & 30 minutes. Not bad. Quite happy, thanks!

*EDIT: Forgot to state my Vcore setting. It's at 1.325 in the BIOS. It couldn't work, before setting it.

hey how did you unlock your cpu on this motherboard i have BIOS 0504 and an amd phenom ii x4 and im trying to unlock to an x6 but im not sure how to do it on this motherboard or anyway to be honist im new to unlocking as you can see it would be great if anyone can help thanks


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joelcool* 
hey how did you unlock your cpu on this motherboard i have BIOS 0504 and an amd phenom ii x4 and im trying to unlock to an x6 but im not sure how to do it on this motherboard or anyway to be honist im new to unlocking as you can see it would be great if anyone can help thanks

uh....

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's _not_ how it works..

X2/X3 chips were binned on quad core technology, but only 2x/3x cores are active (as such, they were sold as Phenom II X2/X3 chips). _*To my knowledge,*_ AMD would not sell X4 chips based off of an X6 core. The only chips are the 105x/106x chips (to my knowledge) that are 6 cores.

As the original post says though, they're locked for a reason (perhaps inability to remain stable at stock VID?), so there's A) No guarantee of unlocking, and B) no guarantee of stability if you are able to unlock.


----------



## EvilMonkeySlayer

Hey guys, bought the X2 555.

Been playing around and unlocked it to quad, boots into windows fine but I decided to stress test a little.. I ran prime95 and after about 5 passes the machine powered off which I take as an indicator that it doesn't like being a quad core.

Now, I disabled the third core and ran it as a tri-core and ran prime95 for about an hour and had no such trouble. Because it's late at night here i'm going to leave it until tomorrow to do the big long stress test as a tricore.

I've got a question, I haven't touched the vcore etc. Should I leave them alone? Was the powering off an indicator that it wasn't to be a quad core or was it likely a case of not getting enough juice when all four cores were pegged at 100%?

I guess an obligatory cpu-z image..










Although it's currently running as tri-core.

The motherboard used was a Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H on the latest F8 bios, if anyone's curious.

EDIT: I did a minor increase to vcpu-nb and it's been rock solid stable as a quad core for a couple of hours now running prime95.
EDIT2: CPU-Z page


----------



## unseen0

Running an AMD Phenom II X2 550BE @ X4 3,7ghz @ 1.4V (probably even works at 1.3875. Using a Asrock m3a790ghx/128m









I could probably push it further, but that's for another day


----------



## Trickymonk

I've read through this thread and the info is great, but I'm still stuck. I have a Gigabyte 870A-UD3 running a AMD Phenom II X2 550BE and using Win7-64. I've made some attempts at trying to unlock more cores, but it won't post when I've made changes and I have to clear CMOS to get back into setup. My bios version is F1 (F2 and F3 are now out) so I'm wondering if that is an issue? The bios (from what I can tell) has a setting called CPU Unlock that needs to be set to true (no EC Firmware setting that I can tell). I've upped the VCore incrementally to 1.45 and no post on any. I tried upping the NB from 1.1 to 1.2 while VCore was at 1.4, but still nothing. Any suggestions? What am I doing wrong, or are my extra cores just bad? This is my first time at this stuff so all the help is appreciated!


----------



## EvilMonkeySlayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trickymonk* 
I've read through this thread and the info is great, but I'm still stuck. I have a Gigabyte 870A-UD3 running a AMD Phenom II X2 550BE and using Win7-64. I've made some attempts at trying to unlock more cores, but it won't post when I've made changes and I have to clear CMOS to get back into setup. My bios version is F1 (F2 and F3 are now out) so I'm wondering if that is an issue? The bios (from what I can tell) has a setting called CPU Unlock that needs to be set to true (no EC Firmware setting that I can tell). I've upped the VCore incrementally to 1.45 and no post on any. I tried upping the NB from 1.1 to 1.2 while VCore was at 1.4, but still nothing. Any suggestions? What am I doing wrong, or are my extra cores just bad? This is my first time at this stuff so all the help is appreciated!

Might be you have one which might not be usable unlocked, before I even attempted to unlock (hell, before I even install windows) I updated the bios to the latest version.

I think there are things that might help you, like disabling spread spectrum, cool and quiet etc. (but these are things I normally disable anyway) I only tweaked my vcpu-nb up by the lowest amount and set the vcore the same as it was being set automatically and so far things have been fine.


----------



## Trickymonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvilMonkeySlayer* 
Might be you have one which might not be usable unlocked, before I even attempted to unlock (hell, before I even install windows) I updated the bios to the latest version.

I think there are things that might help you, like disabling spread spectrum, cool and quiet etc. (but these are things I normally disable anyway) I only tweaked my vcpu-nb up by the lowest amount and set the vcore the same as it was being set automatically and so far things have been fine.

Thanks, I'll check those settings. I went ahead and flashed the BIOS to the latest and still same result. I tried leaving all defaults and only turning on CPU Unlock, and though it hung on the BIOS info screen (the only way from here is to power off and clear CMOS) it did show X4 - it just wouldn't respond when I hit Delete or boot any further. At what point do I accept that its just not going to work? Thanks again.


----------



## EvilMonkeySlayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trickymonk* 
Thanks, I'll check those settings. I went ahead and flashed the BIOS to the latest and still same result. I tried leaving all defaults and only turning on CPU Unlock, and though it hung on the BIOS info screen (the only way from here is to power off and clear CMOS) it did show X4 - it just wouldn't respond when I hit Delete or boot any further. At what point do I accept that its just not going to work? Thanks again.

I'm relatively new to unlocking myself, only got this new pc on Friday.

Does it work with just one core unlocked and the other still locked so you're left with a tricore?

When I had it on auto-voltage initially it was a bit unstable on quad, so I set it to tricore and it was stable. It's then that I tried tweaking the voltages for quad, after which it was stable.


----------



## thingemajib

i got a 555, unlocked sweetly, goes all the way upto 4.0ghz (just...) on a foxconn a7da-s 3.0. For day to day use it typically sits at 3.85ghz 1.4v. 4ghz stable requires the full 1.55v, so i generally only use that for benching and general bragging rights.

Was one of the early batches, purchased early feburary. dont have the batch number to hand though :/


----------



## Trickymonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvilMonkeySlayer*


I'm relatively new to unlocking myself, only got this new pc on Friday.

Does it work with just one core unlocked and the other still locked so you're left with a tricore?

When I had it on auto-voltage initially it was a bit unstable on quad, so I set it to tricore and it was stable. It's then that I tried tweaking the voltages for quad, after which it was stable.


Great question, but here's where my lack of experience shows. How do I set it to only try to unlock one core? My bios does have a "Core Manager" selection, but I've only ever seen two cores listed and when I change this to "Manual" I can only enable/disable the second core. The default for both of these is disabled. This option is directly below the "CPU Unlock" option so are these selections for the possible cores? My interpretation of the manual almost led me to believe this, but I haven't tried disabing the second core.


----------



## buccaneere

No luck with 790GX 128M, and Athlon II x3 440 sitting on top of it. BIOS is A78DE-A2T.

I saw the thread for this board. Lots of 'This is what I have', but not a single 'How I did it'.

Anybody help here? Which BIOS setting to change?


----------



## kim09x2

hello i have an amd phenom II x2 550be successfully unlocked to x4 at 3.1ghz
and oc it for 3.410ghz using the fsb*multiplier
my fsb is 220 and my multiplier is 15.5
the cpu vcore is at 1.3875 and the nb voltage is 1.325

my issue is i can't pass through at 3.5ghz i just really want to get it at 3.5 or 3.6ghz so that the cpu wont be bottlenecked anymore

here are my specs
asrock 780g 128le
amd phenom II x2 550(unlock'd and o'cd at 3.4ghz)
2gbx2 ocz platinum ddr 2 800
cougar 700w
sapphire 5850
3rsystems ice age prima boss 2 cpu cooler

normal temp readings in the bios is normally at
43c when its already on 3.4ghz
i can play games like assasins creed 2 nfs undercover at max settings 1080p
however on nfs undercover it couldn't stay on 60fps it drops down like 5fps or more

so if i can make it work at 3.6ghz it could probably fix the bottleneck issue
however i always fail..

i tried upping the vcore to 1.45 and the core multiplier at 18.0 and ran occt after 2minutes it would bsod >.<

i'm really new in overclocking i just really wanted to max out the cooler that i have XD

masters i would really appreciate your help. thank you
i just really wanted to get at 3.6 hehe


----------



## EvilMonkeySlayer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trickymonk*


Great question, but here's where my lack of experience shows. How do I set it to only try to unlock one core? My bios does have a "Core Manager" selection, but I've only ever seen two cores listed and when I change this to "Manual" I can only enable/disable the second core. The default for both of these is disabled. This option is directly below the "CPU Unlock" option so are these selections for the possible cores? My interpretation of the manual almost led me to believe this, but I haven't tried disabing the second core.


Since you're using a Gigabyte board your bios is probably pretty similar to mine, i'll do a video or pics of my bios showing how to set it as a tricore when I get home from work.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thingemajib*


i got a 555, unlocked sweetly, goes all the way upto 4.0ghz (just...) on a foxconn a7da-s 3.0. For day to day use it typically sits at 3.85ghz 1.4v. 4ghz stable requires the full 1.55v, so i generally only use that for benching and general bragging rights.

Was one of the early batches, purchased early feburary. dont have the batch number to hand though :/


Pics or it didn't happen.









LOL... but seriously.


----------



## thingemajib

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Pics or it didn't happen.









LOL... but seriously.

cba to do a full prime test now, but ill go through another forum and try to dig up the old tests (~an hour of prime)

edit - here we go:









and as a dual:









ill get a decent length prime test done when ive got time.


----------



## Trickymonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvilMonkeySlayer* 
Since you're using a Gigabyte board your bios is probably pretty similar to mine, i'll do a video or pics of my bios showing how to set it as a tricore when I get home from work.

Thanks for your help EMS. I misspoke earlier and said the default for the Core Enable settings was disabled - it's enabled. I did, however, try to set the 2nd core listed to disabled and CPU unlock but the result was the same. It still showed X4 - which is odd considering I set at least one core to disabled - but hung on BIOS and wouldn't post.


----------



## EvilMonkeySlayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trickymonk* 
Thanks for your help EMS. I misspoke earlier and said the default for the Core Enable settings was disabled - it's enabled. I did, however, try to set the 2nd core listed to disabled and CPU unlock but the result was the same. It still showed X4 - which is odd considering I set at least one core to disabled - but hung on BIOS and wouldn't post.

Okey dokey..








YouTube- Brief rundown of bios settings for unlocking

Since your motherboard uses a newer chipset there might be differences in the BIOS settings. You can see my ACC settings at about 6 seconds in, if I want to change it to a tri-core I can disable either core 2 or core 3. When I did have it set as a tri-core I decided on core 2, however it doesn't hurt to try it one at a time to see how it goes. (for example have 2 disabled but 3 enabled or have 2 enabled and 3 disabled)

Ignore the memory settings, don't try and replicate them unless you have the same or similar memory.


----------



## Trickymonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvilMonkeySlayer* 
Okey dokey..

YouTube- Brief rundown of bios settings for unlocking

Since your motherboard uses a newer chipset there might be differences in the BIOS settings. You can see my ACC settings at about 6 seconds in, if I want to change it to a tri-core I can disable either core 2 or core 3. When I did have it set as a tri-core I decided on core 2, however it doesn't hurt to try it one at a time to see how it goes. (for example have 2 disabled but 3 enabled or have 2 enabled and 3 disabled)

Ignore the memory settings, don't try and replicate them unless you have the same or similar memory.

Thanks for the video. I tried once again correcting something I thought I was doing wrong, but the same result. I cannot even get back into BIOS setup to disable a core. I'm guessing the 2 other cores are bad so I've moved on to just overclocking the dual core chip. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buccaneere* 
No luck with 790GX 128M, and Athlon II x3 440 sitting on top of it. BIOS is A78DE-A2T.

I saw the thread for this board. Lots of 'This is what I have', but not a single 'How I did it'.

Anybody help here? Which BIOS setting to change?

Uh, the first post provides some pretty useful information. Most pointedly:

Not all chips will unlock. Sometimes, it's luck of the draw, etc.

Your best bet is to search the AMD motherboards forum for your motherboard and see if someone has documented their steps for unlocking.


----------



## freewheeling

I don't see any SB850 boards on your list. I have an Asus M4A88TD-V which is advertised with "Core Unlocker!" So there yah go, exclamation point and everything. How could this be wrong? It is spec'd with an 850 south bridge and an 800G north bridge. (Not that I have any clear idea what this means, because north/south would depend on which way you orientate the board, right?)

My CPU hasn't yet been delivered, so I can't report on this board success, but I've read a lot of reviews that say it does work.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freewheeling* 
I don't see any SB850 boards on your list. I have an Asus M4A88TD-V which is advertised with "Core Unlocker!" So there yah go, exclamation point and everything. How could this be wrong? It is spec'd with an 850 south bridge and an 800G north bridge. (Not that I have any clear idea what this means, because north/south would depend on which way you orientate the board, right?)

My CPU hasn't yet been delivered, so I can't report on this board success, but I've read a lot of reviews that say it does work.

YES, it CAN be done! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308020

my stupid network connection is so slow or my stupid version of win7 Ultimate is giving me the hardest time when it comes to uploading photos, but I have the screenshots!

GA-890XA-UD3 + PhII X3 720 BE unlocked to 4 cores!!


----------



## RealEyes

For some reason, win7 didn't like the fact that I unlocked my 4th core. Everytime I boot into windows 7 (Ultimate), everything runs fine for 10 minutes, I even have CPU temps displayed in my ALL CPU Temp gadget; But then, the entire OS freezes up and won't allow me to open the taskbar, start, task manager or anything. Only a hard boot brings it back to life. I'm typing this through the Ubuntu CD I have laying around but Ubuntu isn't really the OS I want to run, eventhough it's more stable than my win7 now. Maybe I should get another win7 ISO? Plz help!!


----------



## GYBE

Do you guys think it's possible to unlock all cores on a 555 or 720 AND overclock it up to 3.8GHZ+?


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopLord*


Do you guys think it's possible to unlock all cores on a 555 or 720 AND overclock it up to 3.8GHZ+?


Yeah, I unlocked my 545 and OC'd it up to 3.5 but temps are what's keeping me from going farther as I don't have the best air (it's an old copper block with an even older fan, though it does keep it at ~37-39C idle and like 58C load? I don't remember), It settles on p95 at 64-66C or something but it's all on air =(

As many have said though it's all luck. I'm lucky to even be able to get these speeds and manage my memory and everything, if I go to 3.6 it locks up, though 3.5 locked up but that might have been some faulty bios settings. =( Try and find out, that's all you can do.


----------



## Namwons

finally had time to test my CPU after getting a better cooler (9500a to H50). well i did get it to unlock but not as an x4. the fourth core was bad and couldnt even boot into windows at stock clock and volts. turning the bad core off, i went up to 3.8 ghz before getting too close to 60c on TMPIN0 (cpu temp). this is still with stock fan on the H50 and no intake fans (H50 uses both my MB headers







). after i get some more fans to do a P/P and fill my case slots and a fan controller, ill shoot for 4.0 if the cooling is there. notice name and specification in CPU-z are both different. AII x3 450 and PII x4 550. windows sees it as an x4 550










for reference ill include my stepping code:
Phenom II x2 550 (c3)
CACAC AC 1005CPMW


----------



## arbalest

Sweet









Those x2 550's clock really well! I know when I had my 720 unlocked, it would 3.8GHz, but after that took WAAAAAAAAY too much voltage. I understand that 3.8GHz on a 720BE seems to be the wall. This was on water btw.


----------



## thingemajib

the reasonable clock for mine is 3.85ghz, but thats with a c3 stepping. like i said, it is capable of doing 4ghz, but only just. (it will fail a prime at 4.025ghz, 1.55v ... nuff said).

Looking around i think i got very lucky with this chip. had a sempron 140 beforehand that wouldnt unlock


----------



## freewheeling

I bought a 555 x2 at Tiger Direct, and installed it with a lapped Katana 3 cooler on an Asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB motherboard with the 1401 bios. Can't get any of the additional cores to unlock, and can barely get it to overclock at 3.8Ghz. Briefly had it to 3.9 but it crashed almost immediately, and 3.7Ghz seems quite stable. Typically runs at 42 C. Got up to about 50 degrees under Prime95 after a couple of hours. I have a very old case, with several Vantec Tornado fans as exhaust, and only a tiny input fan on the bottom/front. The theory is to use the Bernoulli effect, but I might turn the top fan around to see if airflow helps more than low pressure.

The G.Skill 1600 memory is running at 2100, so there's that...

I've pretty much given up unlocking the cores. Looks like a no go.









Overall, since this is my very first build, I'm happy that I even got it running, though. I can always get a new CPU when they come out with the x16s







.

[By the way, I assume that all these tricks of increasing the vcore voltage, trying a tricore, were all part of the "core unlock" feature that tried to launch the other cores about six times on boot. Is that assumption correct, or should I try to do those things manually? I noticed that the message that came up after the unsuccessful stabs at unlocking was: "core unlocking doesn't work with your cpu. It can't be unlocked or overclocked." But, of course, I *was* able to overclock it, so strictly speaking that message was wrong.]


----------



## freewheeling

Using some advice I got from another member of the O.C. forum I was able to set up manual activation/deactivation of the individual cores on the 555 x2 BE. However, I keep getting the message that "Core unlocker can't be used with this cpu. Press F1 to change bios settings or F2 to load defaults" after I save and exit the bios. This even happens if I turn off *both* of the extra cores. (It actually shows 5 cores, 2 thru 6, that can be individually blocked.) So the only way I can boot into Windows is to disable core unlocker in bios. There's something fishy about this, isn't there? I mean, I should be able to at least leave 2 cores active and be able to boot into Windows, right? It's like the chip is "allergic" to the core unlocker on the M4A88TD-V board and in bios (v. 1401, which is the latest). Also, when I'm in Windows I can't even so much as click on Turbo Unlocker or the system crashes *immediately*. Is this normal??


----------



## pc-illiterate

got my 720be to unlock on asus m4a785-m at stock clocks stable as a rock after 12 hours of prime95. 
i'll overclock it later. im happy for now







best $103 i spent ever.
0942gpcw didnt get the last 4 numbers from the chip.

FTW!!!!!!!!

cpu-z validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1313777


----------



## pc-illiterate

crappy update. lol. validates as 3.0 but thats 1 core. the other 3 cores are 3.2 . it dropped 1 multiplier to 15 while the other 3 are still at 16. still ran prime95 blend for 14 hours.
i think i know why this particular chip went to the tri-core bin







. oh well, still have a good chip, it unlocks and is/was stable at 3.0 on all 4 cores at roughly 48C. i wanna see what the 3 cores will go to. wish i had the cash for the water cooled i wanted but, meh.
anyone have some ideas for me to try ? im totally new to this unlocking and overclocking.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1315731


----------



## PhysicalLie

Thanks for the guide, hopefully looking to unlock cores on my 550 BE when I get it.


----------



## Freakn

@pc

I'd crank those volts up to 1.475 and give it another go.

My B50 liked atlest 1.45 even at stock core running as quad, handled between 1.5 and 1.55 for 6 months solid and no in another rig is folding full time as B50 @ 3.5 with 1.475 volts and is not missing a beat


----------



## GYBE

Hey guys, I unlocked my CPU, but when it's unlocked I can't watch any video streams. I have tried upping the voltage, but it's not working. Any ideas?


----------



## 2kunlimited

Hi everyone,

I am trying to unlock just the third core of the Phenom ii x2 555. It will only allow me to boot 2 core. Either core 1 and 2 or core 1 and 3. When I tried 3 or 4 it wont boot. I tried upping the vcore to 4.25 and it still won't work. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Namwons

if 1/2 and 1/3 work then 1/2/3 should work as a tri core. 1/3/4 would not work if your using both the locked cores and one is faulty.


----------



## b_force

I was wondering if the X2 555BE can successfully be unlocked on the Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H. Unfortunately I can't find much via google.


----------



## ni.amir

hi i unlocked amd 710 x3 under gigabyte 770t-ud3p but when it go sleep dont wake up plz help me. Tnx


----------



## 2kunlimited

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namwons*


if 1/2 and 1/3 work then 1/2/3 should work as a tri core. 1/3/4 would not work if your using both the locked cores and one is faulty.


That is what I am thinking too but It will not boot with all three cores. I even tried putting the vcore voltage up to 1.425. This is a brand new pc i just built with the asus m4a785g-m mobo. Any advice?


----------



## Aznboy1993

I am not sure if it's my processor or what but my temperature readings are all screwed up! I get 0C across the board, stress testing or not!?


----------



## hvale2k5

will my Asrock 880GXH able to unlock? i dont see on the list, plus do i need to upgrade the stock cooler if i want to unlock my Phenom 555 Blk X2 to X4?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
@pc

I'd crank those volts up to 1.475 and give it another go.


well freakn, i upped em to 1.45 and im playing stable as a 3.54 quad. temp1 reads 29-30 idle, 40-42 on AOD stab test. multi of 16 stickin so far.
plays CSS fine. gunna run prime95 tomorrow when i head out to work, maybe when i go to bed if i remember.
yall keep your fingers crossed.

oc update:
well it crashed 5 minutes into small fft. lol. guess that isnt it.


----------



## reyski

cant seem to unlock my phenom II x2 555be..tried all the tips and played with the bios a bit but it just wont load POST after saving the changes...

do you guys have any other tips for me?or am i stuck with a dual core phenom?appreciate the help guys...

phenom II X2 555be opn:hdz555wfgm
asrock m3a785gm-le/128m


----------



## Distreiga

EDIT2: Proofs. Will post Prime95 results after running it for a solid 12 hours. Then on to the OC'ing.










EDIT: After doing some research I unchecked the "number of processors" box in the msconfig boot advanced options, rebooted and now CPU-Z detects 4 cores and 4 threads.

Again, hardware is:
Phenom II x2 555 Black Edition
GA-MA770-UD3 rev 2.1 South bridge 710

Going to post my proofs soon.

Hi,

Picked up a Phenom II X2 BE 555 and a GA-MA770-UD3 since I've seen here that there were successes unlocking the 4 cores.

I was also successful unlocking the four cores (I think). After following the guide, the bootup shows AMD Phenom II x4 as my processor and it looks like the motherboard utility detects it as a quad core.

My question is, are the four cores supposed to show up in the msconfig utility?

Thanks,


----------



## Fortunex

So I've been having this problem with my new PC where it starts/powers on, but won't POST. The first time, it was because of a faulty CPU fan, but I've replaced that, and it was working great.

OC'd my GTX 460 to a nice 825/1650/2100 earlier, and then I tried to unlock my Athlon II 440 on an ASUS M4A79XTD Evo, and now it won't POST again. No beeps, even without RAM. I've tried to reset the CMOS upwards of 5 times, but either I'm not doing it correctly, or it isn't working (unplug the PSU and put the breaker thing on pins 2-3 for 30 seconds, put back, and taking out the battery for 5 minutes).

I'm under the impression that I can't unlock the cores, but I'd like to be able to at least use the computer. Are there any other ways to reset the CMOS, or other solutions I could try?

Sorry if it's in the wrong thread, figured as I was unlocking when it went down the pooper, this was the place to ask.

Thanks!

EDIT: I guess the 9th time's the charm, boots now, and after disabling Cool 'n Quiet, I've unlocked the fourth core. Currently running P95 to test for stability









Mobo (ASUS M4A79XTD Evo) not on the list, here's the screenshot, it's an unlocked Athlon 440:


----------



## stephenray

Have an Asus M4A785D-M Pro with a X2 555BE. Bios updated to current version, 0708.

On POST the on-screen message says (at the same time as 'Press Del to enter Setup') 'Press 4 to unlock cores'. So I did that - Win7 Ultimate stalled on the splash screen. So next time I went into the BIOS and set the option to manual, where you can individually switch the cores on and off.

6 cores are listed. Is this just something inherent in the MB/BIOS (i.e. it lists six cores because some Phenom IIs are 6-core), or might there really be six cores on my chip?

It's probably moot, since so far I can't unlock any of them. (Although I haven't tried 'core' 5 or 6, assuming as I had that it's just a menu option that isn't really available.)


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fortunex* 
So I've been having this problem with my new PC where it starts/powers on, but won't POST. The first time, it was because of a faulty CPU fan, but I've replaced that, and it was working great.

OC'd my GTX 460 to a nice 825/1650/2100 earlier, and then I tried to unlock my Athlon II 440 on an ASUS M4A79XTD Evo, and now it won't POST again. No beeps, even without RAM. I've tried to reset the CMOS upwards of 5 times, but either I'm not doing it correctly, or it isn't working (unplug the PSU and put the breaker thing on pins 2-3 for 30 seconds, put back, and taking out the battery for 5 minutes).

I'm under the impression that I can't unlock the cores, but I'd like to be able to at least use the computer. Are there any other ways to reset the CMOS, or other solutions I could try?

Sorry if it's in the wrong thread, figured as I was unlocking when it went down the pooper, this was the place to ask.

Thanks!

EDIT: I guess the 9th time's the charm, boots now, and after disabling Cool 'n Quiet, I've unlocked the fourth core. Currently running P95 to test for stability









Mobo (ASUS M4A79XTD Evo) not on the list, here's the screenshot, it's an unlocked Athlon 440:











Well my Athlon 440 passed 8 hours of Prime95 overnight, I played a couple games, I went to reboot and it's not POSTing again. No beeps. Taken the mobo out of the case and tried it to check for shorts, nothing. Taken EVERYTHING off, no CPU, RAM, etc., just the mobo, speaker and PSU, still no beeps. Does this mean a dead/faulty mobo? At this point, it's either the CPU, mobo, PSU or the speaker. The CPU passed P95 for 8 hours with no errors, let alone crashes, so I don't think it's that.

Any suggestions or solutions?


----------



## BVAndy

hello.
I have a 550 on M4A77T and every time I unlocked cores (x3 x4) it would crash after a few minutes of Prime95.I tried modifying the voltages but nothing worked. Today I thought I should underclock it a little and see what happens. I changed the multiplier from auto to 14,5 and unlocked all cores. It works. I haven't done a 12 h test but for now it worked for half an hour and some gaming. After I test it I will let you know the results.

I also wanted to ask you guys what you think, is it worth losing 200Mh to unlock all cores? I think it's worth it because I get 10 frames more in GTAIV on High (from ~25 to 35)

Also, *Fortunex*, your last post is scary, but have you tried resetting the bios?either via jumper or removing battery?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BVAndy*


hello.
I have a 550 on M4A77T and every time I unlocked cores (x3 x4) it would crash after a few minutes of Prime95.I tried modifying the voltages but nothing worked. Today I thought I should underclock it a little and see what happens. I changed the multiplier from auto to 14,5 and unlocked all cores. It works. I haven't done a 12 h test but for now it worked for half an hour and some gaming. After I test it I will let you know the results.

I also wanted to ask you guys what you think, is it worth losing 200Mh to unlock all cores? I think it's worth it because I get 10 frames more in GTAIV on High (from ~25 to 35)

Also, *Fortunex*, your last post is scary, but have you tried resetting the bios?either via jumper or removing battery?


I'd say it is worth it for many applications (GTAIV, BFBC2, and other CPU-heavy games), but some (most Source games) usually benefit from higher clock speeds over more cores.

Yeah, I reset the bios over 30 times since this problem has surfaced. I took it into NCIX today, and the guy said that it is the mobo (he put in some new RAM and it POSTed once, but didn't POST again after that, which is what's been happening to me). Gotta wait for Monday for the replacement to get in, then I should be smooth sailing, and I can try to OC my unlocked Athlon.


----------



## spoon6813

Hi everyone.

I recently bought a Phenom II X2 555 BE processor and was hoping to try and unlock the dormant cores.

I read that in addition to enabling Advanced Clock Calibration, you need to set a certain EC Firmware Selection to "Hybrid." Unfortunately, I didn't originally have such a setting, and after flashing the BIOS to the updated version am still unable to find it.

My motherboard is a Biostar A785G3 ver6.

Someone please help me with this. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade05

Hey, been a while since my last post.

Just out of curiosity, has anyone with the MSi 770-C45 that previously failed at unlocking, attempted with any of the new bios versions?

When I tried last, 1.3 was the latest. I couldn't help but notice this in 1.4's notes:
"- Support AMD unlock CPU."
And that was many versions ago (and nearly a year, with 1.C being the latest).

I'm rather tempted to flash the bios again and try unlocking once more...

Edit: Updated Bios to 1.C. Pretty much the only thing changed was "EC Firmware" was replaced by "Unlock CPU Core" I can enable it, and enable/disable core 2 (core 1 is locked of course), but can't get it to recognize the locked cores.

Setting ACC to auto, per core, or all cores regardless of unlock (EC Firmware) settings causes my system to not boot up, and fail POST, no video. Just as before.


----------



## vert5

Just unlocked my 4th core!


----------



## kar1zma89

unlocked my phenom 550 to 4 cores using gigabyte ga-ma785gt-ud3h 1.15 volt

stable 24 hours









2 hours prime test no errors


----------



## exdeeper

Hello Everyone !

I'm from Argentina, and also a happy owner of a Crosshair IV Formula + Phenom II X2 555 BE.

Ok, here is the deal ... when i tried to unlock the 3Âº and 4Âº cores (no matter in which sequence) my system doesn't pass the "Starting Windows" screen.

I checked the guide and i have seen that many people with 555 models have unlocked sucessfully, however i was comparing my Voltages with the other users Voltages and they seem kind of ... weird.

VCORE = 1,296
NB VCORE = 1,210.

This seems kind of weird since other users have 550 models with VCORES higher than mines that is supposed to be higher than the others.

The scaling of the VCORE is of 0.003125 with the motherboard ... which voltages combination should i use to see if i can unlock properly the other cores ?

Thanks to all of you for your patience and your comprehension with orthographic mistakes !.


----------



## JOSEPHLB

I've ran into some interesting findings and experiences when encountering attempting to unlock my Phenom II 555 (Black Edition)
From an initial cold start.. or a reboot and initial unlock for the first time.. I can get into Windows, unlocked to a quad X4.. at default voltage, etc.. Cooling is a modified AC Freezer 7 Pro, that keeps it a cool 20-22C in stock X2 "555" mode....
I can get into Windows and run all sorts of stability testing.. etc.. ..after testing.. and assuming I'm finished playing around with it in X4 mode.. I'll go to reboot it.. and at that point.. it will not get back into Windows. When a system reboots.. is this a point, when a CPU/Motherboard pulls the most power, etc? 
My motherboard only supports up to 125w CPU's.. which I'm having a hunch is my issue with establishing a 100% functional unlocking of my PII 555. Its perfectly fine on a reboot.. after stability testing, in X3 mode.. with 3 cores (1 left locked)...
The interesting info is: HWMonitor shows my X2 555 as about 81w or so.. which is within TDP specs's for a x2 555 Phenom II
But when unlocked to tri-core X3.. default volts.. clock speeds, etc.. HWMonitor is reporting it at 124.5w and unlocked to quad X4.. default volts and clock speed.. 160w...

This is interesting as it shows my X2 555 has potential.. but apparently was binned down from a X4 to a X2, since it doesn't meet AMD's TDP requirements/specs for a Phenom II 955 BE.

Looks like I'm either going to have to go with another motherboard that will support high wattage CPU's.. or if there are any modifications I can do to the motherboard (MOSFET sinks. etc..) that will keep it "cooler".. 
Maybe attempt to lower the voltage lower than stock and downclocking?


----------



## ibnul7

well it definately worked for me. didn't really need the guide though







. i have an msi 785gm-e51 motherboard and it featured the core unlocking on the front of the box. i purchased an AMD Athlon II X3 425 @ 2.8ghz stock cpu. i unlocked it and cpu z read it as an AMD Phenom II X4. the fourth core was successfully unlocked, with cpu z showing 4 threads, and some of my games getting a slight boost. however, i didn't unlock l3 cache









good guide though, very helpful to newer users


----------



## Savagecarmina

I was able to unlock with the following:

-Phenom II X3 720 2.8 GHz BE
(Batch 0907)
-Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H

All I needed to do was change ACC to auto and change EC Firmware to Hybrid. I didn't need to adjust voltages at all. Everything booted just fine first try. I ran Prime95 for 6 hours, and no errors were reported. I haven't tried to overclock yet - I'm waiting to buy a new heatsink/fan.


----------



## Kamakizzy

After attempting to unlock a Phenom II X2 550BE on a Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H I lose video and have to plug my dvi cable in the on board dvi port to get back to the bios. While the dvi cable is in the video card I can't see anything but can hear widows boot up through the speakers. But ultimately having to cold boot using the on board video to get to the bios to change it back. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## bob1

I had the same loss on video on mine ,forget trying it isn't going to work , i contacted Gigabyte and they tried everything and nothing worked ,they even sent me some moded bios.


----------



## gohandb

Hi Guys !

Someone here tested the Mobo MSI790FX to unlock GD70-X2 550/555? I intend to purchase it soon?


----------



## RocketBubble

Hello
Recently i make one pc for light gaming and storage.
After of bios update i deside to give a trie with the ACC.
And this is the results
Before activate ACC

and after


and cpu-z

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324681

The system until my motherboard die , as seen on cpu-z link i use one memory it was rock solid.I dint increase or decrease any volt all default
and C&Q active.I leave it online gaming for 6 days and then the motherboard R.I.P.Now waiting the new one from RMA and soon be back and
active.


----------



## b_force

Ok, so I bought a new system with a X2 555 BE and a Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H.

I first needed to install the new BIOS, but after that the BIOS will only find two cores. Very strange, because de 555 BE will surely have more cores.
Do I miss something/what do I wrong?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b_force*


Ok, so I bought a new system with a X2 555 BE and a Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H.

I first needed to install the new BIOS, but after that the BIOS will only find two cores. Very strange, because de 555 BE will surely have more cores.
Do I miss something/what do I wrong?


It state's it explicitly in the Open Post. Not all CPU's unlock. Just because you got a 555BE, doesn't mean it'll unlock into a quad core.


----------



## ericlaw02

Just got an Athlon II x3 440 and unlocked it into an B40 x4 with L3 cache.
It boots up windows normally, but computer shuts down after 10 minutes of P95 blend, however, I was able to run 2 hours of GTA4 TBoGT without any crashing/lockups, and was able to run a pass of Cinebench R11.5.

Before I shell out for a new HSF, does anyone know if it's simply a case of overheating (p95 blend temperature before shutdown was 71-72c), or a faulty 4th core/L3 cache?


----------



## b_force

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It state's it explicitly in the Open Post. Not all CPU's unlock. Just because you got a 555BE, doesn't mean it'll unlock into a quad core.


I understand that off course. What I mean is that I even can't see more cores.
In all cases you can see multiple cores, but they can be unstable.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b_force*


I understand that off course. What I mean is that I even can't see more cores.
In all cases you can see multiple cores, but they can be unstable.


You're still not guaranteed to unlock or even be able to see them. Just because ACC is on doesn't mean that 1 or 2 more cores will magically come online.


----------



## b_force

Ok, but every X2 555 has four cores.
Could it be a new production from AMD that only have two cores?


----------



## caminoazul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *habib_his* 
Guys this is my first post but hopefully not my last!

recently moved over from my trusty Intel [email protected] to AMD just for a change!

system spec:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE @3.2Ghz *NOW RUNNING AT* X4 B55 @3.8Ghz

Temp 28 celcius









Mobo: Asus M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 (AMD 890GX chipset)

Cooler: Thermalright Ultra 120 Black + 2 Xilence Fans

Ran prime95 see screenshots of results file... Must overclock further! Must run more tests! must must must!









Much faster than my Q6600 and rock solid stability so far...

I've exact same processor and motherbord, When switching the unlock button and pressing 4 during boot, 4 cores are recognized, however win7 crashes. I guess I must do additional settings in the BIOS, but I don't know which ones - can you please help?


----------



## caminoazul

I've exact same processor and motherbord, When switching the unlock button and pressing 4 during boot, 4 cores are recognized, however win7 crashes. I guess I must do additional settings in the BIOS, but I don't know which ones - can you please help?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b_force*


Ok, but every X2 555 has four cores.
Could it be a new production from AMD that only have two cores?


No; it still has 4 cores, but 2 of them are broken and thus will not show up.

Faulty cores can show up, but have problems staying stable.

Broken Cores are there, but do not show up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caminoazul*


I've exact same processor and motherbord, When switching the unlock button and pressing 4 during boot, 4 cores are recognized, however win7 crashes. I guess I must do additional settings in the BIOS, but I don't know which ones - can you please help?


Increase your CPU Vcore to 1.4v and see if that stabilizes the unlock.


----------



## nsxviper

I managed to unlock my X3-720BE to quad core. I forgot to log down the model # of the CPU but it was bought recently on newegg as OEM. Motherboard used was Asus M4A78T-E Bios 3303. So far I have it clocked at 3.2GHz with Vcore set at 1.3875v. Ran Prim95 for nearly 5 hours with no errors so far. Will run test again overnight.


----------



## Zaim

Hi, I have the Asus M4N82 Deluxe with the latest Bios. i'm going to purchase the AMD Phenom II X2 Dual Core 555 C3, what are the chances of getting it to unlock to 4 cores?

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaim*


Hi, I have the Asus M4N82 Deluxe with the latest Bios. i'm going to purchase the AMD Phenom II X2 Dual Core 555 C3, what are the chances of getting it to unlock to 4 cores?

Thanks


It depends on what batch you got. Though I can't say for sure. My Humble guess would be a 50% chance.


----------



## Joe531

Can anyone tell if my Athlon 240 here can be unlocked into an Opteron 1300?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I just don't want to swap out my other processor to check.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joe531*


Can anyone tell if my Athlon 240 here can be unlocked into an Opteron 1300?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I just don't want to swap out my other processor to check.










I do believe it's highly possible for that chip. If your board doesn't unlock it; it'll be a great overclocker.


----------



## Joe531

Ooo, thanks!









This might be a weekend project.

EDIT:

I got the urge to try it tonight and needless to say... nothing happened.

It just goes to show ya that curiosity really DOES kill the cat. Haha


----------



## Zaim

Well, just installed the 555, unlocked to quad core and currently running prime 95 blend. been on for nearly an hour and so far has passed the tests. temps are 46c under load with cpu fan at 1550rpm on a zalman performa (1 fan)


----------



## Lostintyme

Hi, just unlocked my Phenom II X2 555. I used my brand new cooler in sig. My motherboard is the M4A785-M.CPUZ]http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg28/scal...ysize=640]CPUZ

Validation in my sig.

System is completely stable. Can't read temps, latest Speedfan shows CPU temp at 0.


----------



## Zaim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Hi, just unlocked my Phenom II X2 555. I used my brand new cooler in sig. My motherboard is the M4A785-M.CPUZ]http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg28/scal...ysize=640]CPUZ

Validation in my sig.

System is completely stable. Can't read temps, latest Speedfan shows CPU temp at 0.


Hi, try using Everest Ultimate, that works for me. Asus Probe 2 also works


----------



## plaristocrates

I have a question - if I buy a Phenom 555 and am using it for only single or double threaded apps (ie games), I am wondering would unlocking the extra cores be of any use for me or not?
Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plaristocrates* 
I have a question - if I buy a Phenom 555 and am using it for only single or double threaded apps (ie games), I am wondering would unlocking the extra cores be of any use for me or not?
Thanks

Extra cores are always useful as it's less tax on the system overall with 1 app running per core.

In an instance:
Core 1: Game
Core 2: Media Player
Core 3: IM Application
Core 4: Web Browser

it's basically like having one CPU per app. Will it be a noticeable increase in performance? Not really. Not unless you did a side by side.
But is it worth it? I would say so.


----------



## plaristocrates

Thanks.
So- from this I think for me it is worth saving $75 to buy a 555 instead of a 970- and if I can unlock the cores, great, but if not then no worries, still have a great chip which is ripe for overclocking.
Nice thread, keep up the good work please, thanks again


----------



## anonimo66

hi i buid a MSI880GMA-e45 with a PII x2 555BE, try to unlock 4 cores but BSOD in windows logon, up vcore to 1.5 and same so i tried unlock core per core and got a B55 x3 (core# 2 disabled and vcore auto) runing fine prime95 and OCCTPT for 1 hr each app. So im cofused with temps as you can see in the next img. its that normal in an unlocked processor?










Secound try was OC it to 3.5ghz but just got a red warning on boot to run Bios setup or restore the last working setup







ill try later what happen with default cores.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonimo66* 
hi i buid a MSI880GMA-e45 with a PII x2 555BE, try to unlock 4 cores but BSOD in windows logon, up vcore to 1.5 and same so i tried unlock core per core and got a B55 x3 (core# 2 disabled and vcore auto) runing fine prime95 and OCCTPT for 1 hr each app. So im cofused with temps as you can see in the next img. its that normal in an unlocked processor?










Secound try was OC it to 3.5ghz but just got a red warning on boot to run Bios setup or restore the last working setup







ill try later what happen with default cores.

Ignore _temp2_ in Speedfan, alot of boards, mine included, have a sensor reading in the negatives or over 100c, it's a false reading, dud sensor or another reason you get that.

It's completely normal for you to lose Core Temp readings when you unlock, in that case you have to go by _temp1_/_TMPIN0_ or _temp3_/_TMPIN2_. One of them is the sensor within the outer casing of the CPU itself, if you download Everest:- http://www.lavalys.com/support/downloads it'll label that sensor as _CPU_, if you re-lock the cores, you can then see the temperature difference between your _CPU_ and your now-working _Core_, then when you unlock the Core/s again, you have a rough judge of how many degrees in difference those two temps are.
Also, regarding your max OC and Blue Screen, it could be related your your Memory Controller not getting enough Voltage, or your CPU-NB.
Try taking down your RAM frequency aswell, that might help.

Mine BSODs at 3.6, and I'm unable to put anymore Voltage into it due to my cheapo PSU probably on it's way out (7-8months old, been making noises at startup for about 4 months, lol), and don't wanna risk OCing my CPU or GPU 'til I get a new PSU.


----------



## wajner123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaishen* 
Hi guys, i unlock one AMD 550 BE to X4 on GIGABYTE MA78LM-S2 (BIOS F1)
i tested the CPU 42 min with Prime95 no crash no errors

NOTICE!! THIS CPU CRASH ON ONE ASUS MOBO!!, FOR THE PPL WHO HAVE CRASH WITH ASUS, THIS CPU CRASH ON ASUS M4N78 PRO!!

edit for news: new test 9 hours with prime95 no erros!!!!, i love you gigabyte! hahahah


can you send me the F1 bios??


----------



## dextro73

I successfuly unlock AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 435 in Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P. to an AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B35. i just easilly turn on the ACC and Hybrid mode. everythings just fine. i do prime95 for 5 hours and no error.
my question is:
1. is it enough to run prime95 just for 5 hours?
2. I attach my screenshooot below, just a little confused with the temprature (TMPIN0,1,2) why its show 79'C(on TMPIN2). im using original fans and heatsink.is it a false sensor or its because the core defective?
3.what is Fans PWM in everest?? mine say it 99%
please take alook in my screenshoot and tell me if something wrong.
thanks


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dextro73* 
I successfuly unlock AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 435 in Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P. to an AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B35. i just easilly turn on the ACC and Hybrid mode. everythings just fine. i do prime95 for 5 hours and no error.
my question is:
1. is it enough to run prime95 just for 5 hours?
2. I attach my screenshooot below, just a little confused with the temprature (TMPIN0,1,2) why its show 79'C(on TMPIN2). im using original fans and heatsink.is it a false sensor or its because the core defective?
3.what is Fans PWM in everest?? mine say it 99%
please take alook in my screenshoot and tell me if something wrong.
thanks









I don't see why it's needed to run Prime95 longer than 6 hours unless you plan on folding with it. I rarely game for longer than 3-4 hours and my CPU NEVER managed to max out during the entire time. When I had my 940 overclocked, I saw that it had some significant usage on it, all 4 cores being used and all of them were around 75%, but that was for maybe a total time of 1-2 hours.

5 hours of Prime95 just seems silly unless you want to fold, like I said.


----------



## King Fishy

Hey Tator Tot,

First of all, great Thread. It has be very helpful so far. I'm looking to build a cheap computer strictly for overclocking. I've been using intel all my life so i don't know much about AMD. Does the AMD Athlon X2 7850 Black Edition Kuma 2.8GHz have unlockable cores, or does the "Black Edition" just have unlockable multipliers?

Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Fishy*


Hey Tator Tot,

First of all, great Thread. It has be very helpful so far. I'm looking to build a cheap computer strictly for overclocking. I've been using intel all my life so i don't know much about AMD. Does the AMD Athlon X2 7850 Black Edition Kuma 2.8GHz have unlockable cores, or does the "Black Edition" just have unlockable multipliers?

Thanks!


Only 2 reports were ever shown of Kuma CPU's unlocking.

While I have a Kuma it does not unlock, they are built on the K10 Phenom I die which means their is 4 cores on the die. But the other cores are most likely lazer cut or defunct.

Also, Black Edition means unlocked multipliers for CPU & CPU-NB. Not unlockable cores.


----------



## Krusher33

Thanks for the guide! Unlocked mine and it's stable!


----------



## dextro73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere* 
I don't see why it's needed to run Prime95 longer than 6 hours unless you plan on folding with it. I rarely game for longer than 3-4 hours and my CPU NEVER managed to max out during the entire time. When I had my 940 overclocked, I saw that it had some significant usage on it, all 4 cores being used and all of them were around 75%, but that was for maybe a total time of 1-2 hours.

5 hours of Prime95 just seems silly unless you want to fold, like I said.

thank Imglidinhere...
and how about my temperature why its swoh 79'C?


----------



## Sothbiss

Sup guys. Recently I bought Phenom 550 with MoBo Asus M4N78 (not PRO), got some sound probs and needed to upgrade my bios to the lastest version. Then I understood that with the proper MoBo and BIOS version I can unlock the additional 2 cores, saw the list, then saw that my MoBo is not there but the m4n78 PRO is, and here is the question. Because in BIOS I can't find the needed menus for unlocking the cores and if I donwgrade the BIOS, will they "pop up"? Should I try or its not worth it? I'm asking cuz downgrading is a bit of a pain in the ass.
Cheers.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sothbiss*


Sup guys. Recently I bought Phenom 550 with MoBo Asus M4N78 (not PRO), got some sound probs and needed to upgrade my bios to the lastest version. Then I understood that with the proper MoBo and BIOS version I can unlock the additional 2 cores, saw the list, then saw that my MoBo is not there but the m4n78 PRO is, and here is the question. Because in BIOS I can't find the needed menus for unlocking the cores and if I donwgrade the BIOS, will they "pop up"? Should I try or its not worth it? I'm asking cuz downgrading is a bit of a pain in the ass.
Cheers.


I think you should search around and see if anyone can confirm it has ACC as a menu option.

But in either case, I don't think it's worth the PITA cause the unlocking isn't guaranteed.


----------



## rodiy

Has anyone been able to unlock cores using GA-MA785GM-US2H Rev 3.3? I would really appreciate help with info on settings and bios update used.


----------



## throbber

hi guys.
i set my acc to auto and changed the EC Firmware to Hybrid but its seems that im one of the unlucky ones.
rebooted..task manager shows the 4 cores but cpu-z show just the two.
but iv managed to get a good overclock.
is there anything else i can try...from the list of mobos mine is reported to unlock with the f3 bios.but that would be going back a long way as i have bios f7e..if there was a good chance of it unlocking with the f3 i would flash it back..what do you think???

my mobo...Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:

If it was successful, your processor should have a new name; ending in either x3, x4, or x6
Wait what? What core can be unlocked to x6?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Wait what? What core can be unlocked to x6?

960T; though it's not out yet. Only ES chips have been seen in the wild.


----------



## CULLEN

Any release date on them?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Any release date on them?

No; there was talk that they'd only be available in OEM Machines (IE: Dell, HP, Gateway, Compaq, Alienware, ect)


----------



## hellomot

I have athlon x3 440 and MSI 880GMA-E45.. I cant seem to unlock my 4th core.. When I try to unlock the 4th core, it doesnt go to post process.. And btw, my cousin also has this athlon x3 440 processor (same batch as mine), and he unlocked its 4th core..

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellomot* 
I have athlon x3 440 and MSI 880GMA-E45.. I cant seem to unlock my 4th core.. When I try to unlock the 4th core, it doesnt go to post process.. And btw, my cousin also has this athlon x3 440 processor (same batch as mine), and he unlocked its 4th core..

Any suggestions? Thanks!

My suggestion is to quit trying. Not all CPU's unlock.

And likewise, not all boards are the best at unlocking.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellomot*


I have athlon x3 440 and MSI 880GMA-E45.. I cant seem to unlock my 4th core.. When I try to unlock the 4th core, it doesnt go to post process.. And btw, my cousin also has this athlon x3 440 processor (same batch as mine), and he unlocked its 4th core..

Any suggestions? Thanks!


If you read around, you'll find that no 2 chips are alike.


----------



## rtype

Quote:


Originally Posted by *throbber* 
hi guys.
i set my acc to auto and changed the EC Firmware to Hybrid but its seems that im one of the unlucky ones.
rebooted..task manager shows the 4 cores but cpu-z show just the two.
but iv managed to get a good overclock.
is there anything else i can try...from the list of mobos mine is reported to unlock with the f3 bios.but that would be going back a long way as i have bios f7e..if there was a good chance of it unlocking with the f3 i would flash it back..what do you think???

my mobo...Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H



can try disabling one core at a time to see if there's a defective one. Mine showed 1 core in CPU-Z until I disabled core 1 in bios. Now I'm running it as a tri-core instead of a dual.


----------



## EVILNOK

Hi guys. I just bought parts to build a new PC. I have the AMD x2 555 Phenom II
and an ASUS M4A88TD-M motherboard. My cpu unlocked to 4 cores and show up in CUP-Z as Phenom II X4 4 cores/ 4 threads. I just wanted to know how I can make sure it is stable as a quad core. I ran 3d mark 06 and it ran fine and have been using this PC to surf the net and other basic stuff while some games download. What else can I do to ensure stability?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Hi guys. I just bought parts to build a new PC. I have the AMD x2 555 Phenom II
and an ASUS M4A88TD-M motherboard. My cpu unlocked to 4 cores and show up in CUP-Z as Phenom II X4 4 cores/ 4 threads. I just wanted to know how I can make sure it is stable as a quad core. I ran 3d mark 06 and it ran fine and have been using this PC to surf the net and other basic stuff while some games download. What else can I do to ensure stability?


I ran a 6 hour test of Prime95 to check stability of mine.


----------



## EVILNOK

OK I just got done running prime95 for just over 7 hours with round off checking enabled and blend. 0 errors 0 warnings. Anything else I should run to double check or should 7 hours of Prime95 suffice?


----------



## Krusher33

Sounds good to me. Try your normal everyday tasks now and watch how it does.


----------



## linkin93

Might want to add the SB850 to the list as it has ACC


----------



## Inceptive

Hi guys,

I just bought a Phenom II x2 BE 555 from Microcenter. How can you tell if a processor is good based on the batch information?

Here's the batch info from the second line:
cacac ac 1012cpmw

Thanks...


----------



## b_force

Ok, I've AMD X2 555BE on a Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H and I just can't see more than two cores. Several people were saying that it could be the cpu that doesn't have more cores.
So I've tested the same CPU on a MSI 785GM-E51.
With the first boot I enabled the cores and voilÃ*, 4 cores where enabled without any problems.

The very strange thing is that I've already e-mailed Gigabyte about the problem and they had no problems.

So do you have some ideas?
(all new bioses etc are installed and upgraded)


----------



## Kasp1js

I think my Gigabyte board has the same problem, like it's not even trying to unlock.


----------



## b_force

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*


I think my Gigabyte board has the same problem, like it's not even trying to unlock.


That's a real problem than.
Are there any other people with the same problem?
I have contact with Gigabyte about this problem and maybe it's a real bug or something.

Here you see the test that I received form Gigabyte.


----------



## Freakn

Have you tried any cpu's in the motherboard just to make sure everything is fine with the board?

Have you tried raising the voltages on this board incase that my be the problem


----------



## b_force

The X2 555BE just works fine as a 2 core cpu.
Only the unlock option doesn't work.

Why should I raising the voltages?
Raising voltages is only needed when your cores are running unstable after unlocking.
The big problem is that the Gigabyte board doesn't unlock more cores.

Try to separate things that are only needed for stability (like raising voltages etc) and unlocking the cpu (able to see more cores)


----------



## bublyalex

I have the same set up with chickenfoot, but I am still unable to unlock my AMD X2 555 to quad core.
I did everything/experimented but to to no avail.
Perhaps I have the two defective cores.
Anyway, I would appreciate it if somebody could post how they did it with theit MSI 770-G45 Motherboard + AMD X2 555 processor.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## striker_gt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rolanista* 
Here it is:

















Dude, please explain what bios did you use and what was the method in bios.

I have a pal that has same mobo and same processor (555) and he has been unable to unlock it.

http://www.madboxpc.com/foro/topic/1...7#entry1171077


----------



## striker_gt

Here is my unlock to add to the list:

Mobo: GA-770-USB3
Processor: AMD Phenom II x2 555 Revision RB-C3 Deneb



















I purchased it from pccomponentes.com in spain. Im from Chile.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396822

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X4 B55 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.4.3 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Deneb (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C3
Freq : 3716.63 MHz (200.9 * 18.5)
MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : GA-770T-USB3
NB : ATI 770 rev 00
SB : AMD SB700 rev 00

The process was enter the bios - put:

hibrid enabled
acc enabled
per core -4
vcore 1.425 (less is unstable in the image 1.392 was unstable)

To save energy: Cool&quiet enabled
Virtualization enabled (I emulate xp from my vista ultimate)
Spread Spectrum Disabled.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker_gt* 
Dude, please explain what bios did you use and what was the method in bios.

I have a pal that has same mobo and same processor (555) and he has been unable to unlock it.

http://www.madboxpc.com/foro/topic/1...7#entry1171077

I have exactly the same Mobo, and a 545 unlocked to full x4.

I can't tell you the exact wordings, as my PSU is in dire need of replacement, and I aint used my PC in over a month now, to be safe.

Turn ACC on, in the original and older BIOS' there was an option called _EC Firmware_ that had ~I believe~ Disabled, Enabled and Special modes, Special is what you select to unlock your cores.
In the latter BIOS' it's name changes, I can't remember what to, but it's a similar thing. Core Control on Auto.

I suppose I should post an SS of my chip number when I get the chance, not that many people care for 545's


----------



## Domino

Maybe posting here would be a good idea.

I'm trying to unlock my 555. It reads the 4 cores enabled when I turn on the core unlocker on my ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3. However it either blue screens or black out at the "Starting Windows" screen. So I thought the other cores were defective.

So I tried disabling 1 core, run it as 3. Same story. Disabled 2 cores, ran it as 2. Same story. Ran it with only 1 core enabled, same story! However, once the core locker is turned off I can safely run the puppy as a dual core at 4GHz. Also, when the core unlocker is enabled I'm given the option to unlock cores 5 and 6. But, when I disable it right afterwards and manual set cores, it only gives me the option up to 4 cores.

Any ideas? BIOS does read the chip at a Phenom II X4 B55 CPU.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b_force* 
The X2 555BE just works fine as a 2 core cpu.
Only the unlock option doesn't work.

Why should I raising the voltages?
Raising voltages is only needed when your cores are running unstable after unlocking.
The big problem is that the Gigabyte board doesn't unlock more cores.

Try to separate things that are only needed for stability (like raising voltages etc) and unlocking the cpu (able to see more cores)

This might be similar to what is happening with mine! UUFFFF how to fix?!


----------



## b_force

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
This might be similar to what is happening with mine! UUFFFF how to fix?!

According to your description above, your problem is different.
I can't see extra cores at all! (but works 100% fine on a much cheap MSI 785GM-E51)

You also have a different motherboard.

I'm increasingly convinced that the problems are absolutely *NOT* the cpu's/cores, but the bad working unlock chips/procedures on the motherboard side.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b_force* 
According to your description above, your problem is different.
I can't see extra cores at all! (but works 100% fine on a much cheap MSI 785GM-E51)

You also have a different motherboard.

I'm increasingly convinced that the problems are absolutely *NOT* the cpu's/cores, but the bad working unlock chips/procedures on the motherboard side.

The details were not what I was referring to, but the methods of how the boards unlock. That is what I was linking our situations, boards that have faulty unlocks on a chip that should be.


----------



## b_force

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
The details were not what I was referring to, but the methods of how the boards unlock. That is what I was linking our situations, boards that have faulty unlocks on a chip that should be.

I don't know exactly which system both motherboards use.
It is indeed very clear that they are both new boards and having problems.
Do you also tested your CPU on a other (older) board (like MSI or so) ?

Seems that the 'old methods" weren't that bad
















Maybe it is worth to investigate if more people, with "new" motherboards, have the same experience.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b_force* 
I don't know exactly which system both motherboards use.
It is indeed very clear that they are both new boards and having problems.
Do you also tested your CPU on a other (older) board (like MSI or so) ?

Seems that the 'old methods" weren't that bad
















Maybe it is worth to investigate if more people, with "new" motherboards, have the same experience.

I would like to try another board but don't have one lying around.







But haha, ya, I've seen more unlocks on 700 series chipsets then 800. :/ Plus I'm hearing similar things that the gigabyte 800s are having the same problems with the core unlocker. Though I've heard boards like MSI were able to once they switched. (isn't msi and asus the same company? or is the asrock and asus or whatever?)

See I was hearing that the latest bios' have been causing troubles on the newer boards (for asus at least). I can't seem to revert back. I'm just going to call ASUS and see whats up, because it won't even let me disable all 3 cores and run it as 1 core without bsod'in at start up.

Do you get this same problem? Try disabling 3 cores and see if it runs?


----------



## b_force

Like I said before, I can't even see extra cores (so unlocking does really nothing).
On the MSI 785 board the PC did boot to windows (haven't tested any prime95 or so)


----------



## b_force

Maybe worth telling, but I've joined the discussion on the official Gigabyte forum.
http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.p...21316.html#new

So if you have a Gigabyte 880 motherboard or similar, maybe it would be wise to join the discussion also. Hopefully Gigabyte will respond to it


----------



## zealous123

Hi guys,this being my first post am happy to have have joined this forum...I am an AMD fanboy..Now all my amd cpus's including the athlon II x3 were unable to unlock its fourth core..I am planning to buy sempron&this time am bit cautious in choosing the right batch numbers..i have seen vendors selling sempron 140 with batch NAEIC AE 1018 APMW..can someone tell me if this would unlock into dual core?


----------



## Problame

Dunno if this also belongs here but I tought i'd give it a shot









unlocked Sempron 145 on a Biostar A780L v6.0 with my 2nd rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425796


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Problame* 
Dunno if this also belongs here but I tought i'd give it a shot









unlocked Sempron 145 on a Biostar A780L v6.0 with my 2nd rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425796

Hey bro, where/when you get the processor? I am about to jump on one off newegg. Just wanted to make sure I could hopefully get an unlockable one.


----------



## Problame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Hey bro, where/when you get the processor? I am about to jump on one off newegg. Just wanted to make sure I could hopefully get an unlockable one.

Bought it about 1.5 week ago on a dutch webshop (gistron.com).
They still got the same stock so presumably the same batch as mine


----------



## pc-illiterate

tried to get my 720 to overclock to 3.4 or higher. no matter the multi or fsb or volts, i cant get higher than 3.392


----------



## ihipro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zealous123* 
Hi guys,this being my first post am happy to have have joined this forum...I am an AMD fanboy..Now all my amd cpus's including the athlon II x3 were unable to unlock its fourth core..I am planning to buy sempron&this time am bit cautious in choosing the right batch numbers..i have seen vendors selling sempron 140 with batch NAEIC AE 1018 APMW..can someone tell me if this would unlock into dual core?

I think, you can unlock this processor. Because NAEICAE is base on Athlon II X2 processor.
Check this:
http://www.cpu-world.com/step_codes/N/NAEIC%20AE.html


----------



## 8ight

"DES NOT UNLOCK ANYTHING."
Might wanna change "DES" to "DOES"
Not being critical







I love your guide!


----------



## Rajgras

Hey guys, could you help me?
I gotcha Phenom II x2 555 C3 BE and Asrock m3a770de (Bios 1.60)
When i'm using ACC (Auto, All Cores or Per Core) it doesn't change anything!
The name of processor hasn't changed, performance is still same.
What should i do?


----------



## DeWitte

Hi,

I have (in the end) succesfully unlocked my 1 year old Phenom II X2 550, by performing a motherboard upgrade.










I'll try to describe the following things I have ran through using my best possible English









*My specs:*

M4A78-E
Phenom II X2 550 @3.1 Ghz
4 GB RAM, 2x2 GB Kingston ValueRam of following type: KVR800D2N5K2
Sapphire HD5830
Antec Earthwatts 650W

*Here goes the story*

1. Upgraded BIOS using Asus Update Utility to version 1803, which proved being capable of successfully unlocking the extra cores according to this awesome thread (big thanks by the way).

2. When entering BIOS, the Vcore & Vcpu-nb values were set on AUTO, which I then filled in as being 1.325v & 1.200v.

3. After that I have set the ACC to AUTO and enabled Unleashing

4. The motherboardscreen after boot told me I successfully unlocked it to 4 cores, and when entering in Windows 7 64-bit Professional, a pop-up on the right bottom corner of the screen told that these 2 additional cores were found & installed.

5. Testing the stability using Prime95 went a little less smoother.. After only a *full* minute during testing (Test:Blend), my computer suddenly shut down, with no reboot following it.

6. It was now time for some Vcore & Vcpu-nb tweaking to try making Prime95 work. After incrementally increasing these 2 values to 1.4v & 1.35v, I tried Prime95 for the third time (I had used it once too using 1.350v & 1.30v, still no success). Despite giving the CPU more 'juice', my computer shut down immediatly after starting the test using Prime95..

7. I figured at least one of the 2 unlocked cores might have been faulty ones, so I decided to try and use 1 of them separatly at a time. I lowered the Vcore & Vcpu-nb voltages a little, thinking they wouldn't need that much juice, somewhere around stock voltages (I'm sorry, can't remember precisely). Finally, Prime95 would run for 6 full minutes till I manually quit Prime95, being satisfied I had still a chance of having atleast a tri-core, and I decided to give it one last shot trying to get the 4 cores stable.

8. After searching on forums for several hours trying to search for people having the same problem as I did, I stumbled upon a thread where one of the tips was to Disable AMD's Cool 'n' Quiet option in the BIOS *before* setting ACC and the Unleashing option. Also, I decided to update my BIOS to the most recent update (2511) As told, I entered the BIOS to first disable the Cool 'n' Quiet option, rebooted, then incrementally *decreased* the Vcore & Vcpu-nb voltages all the way down to 1.2875v (*) for Vcore & 1.200v for Vcpu-nb, rebooted, and finally Prime95 was able to run for nearly 12 hours. THANK GOD.

(*) Altough I am quite certain that I lowered the Vcore to 1.2875v, it now says 1.300v in BIOS.
*
Conclusion*

Yes, this is odd! While my dual-core was using 1.350v, my quad-core only got stable after using a *lower* Vcore voltage of 1.300v.

I hope my story is no plain Chinese to you guys, and I'll keep checking this thread to make myself more clear if needed. And off course, my apologies for my English


----------



## Capwn

Ive had this mobo for a long time running my 955.. SOLD the 955 here on ocn months ago. Grabbed a AMD Phenom II x2 560 from microcenter about a week ago . Slapped it into my Asus M4N72-E ( flashed to newer bios







ver. 1105 ) . Enabled NCC to AUTO . Success !!! Unlocked my other two fully functional cores







Prime blended and everything


----------



## Collidingstar

Using a Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H I had no problem unlocking the 4th core on a AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz Chip.










No L3 obviously but it's fast..
Great chip for under 80 bucks..


----------



## siril_k

hey guys i have a sempron 140 (NAEIC AE 1018BPMW) now this chip unlocks on my Biostar A785ge (Gskill pc6400 2gb cl5 ram) but stucks at Windows 7 Welcome screen, i have boosted vcore to 1.5v & NB voltage to 1.35v, reduced HT, NB freq & ram freq too but same problem though in bios i can see Athlon II X2 440e cpu.
Memtest runs fine all pass, temp around 34c after unlocking too.

Any solutions or just a dead core?


----------



## chuckles

successfully unlocked.

Procesador: Phenom II x3 720 2.8GHZ // @x4 3.3GHz
Mobo: GA-MA790X-UD4P
BIOS: F10A
Vcore: 1.35


----------



## pc-illiterate

got an extra 4g of ram and was able to go to an actual 3.4g last night on relatively low voltage. gunna try faster soon. as in tonight


----------



## UnexplodedCow

I'll pipe in.

X3 740BE on Asus M4A89GTD-Pro. Validation is below. VERY successful unlock, and a decent OC for the voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1472967


----------



## chadrew

Hey guys, I've been looking for a budget gaming upgrade and decided to get a Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition and try to unlock/overclock it. Anyway, I've been reading this thread for a while for info and recently I bought the CPU and an ASUS M4A87TD motherboard (here's my review of it).

The result is huge success, I first squealed like a little girl and then registered just to share









It took like 2 minutes

1. Enable Core Unlocker in BIOS
2. Boot into Windows
3. Enjoy my new cheap a** Phenom II X4!


















All Prime95 tests have been passing for the past 30 minutes, I'll try overcloking it next.

PassMark test and Vista score got huge improvements.

I only worry about my PSU, it's a decent Zalman but it's only 460W.


----------



## Estrogen

Hi guys. My old office machine was getting very unstable and desperate for improvement i bought a GA-880GA-UD3H and a Phenom II X2 555 BE. I had read about core unlocking here but didn't really check what mobo to aim for.

After diging around just a bit in bios control i found the unlock feature and changed the settings. After that the post showed X4 and i get four graphs in the resources tab in task manager.

For what it is worth: Did some very short term testing today and everything seems stable. No long term testing.


----------



## lastmikoi

Just tested AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition's unlock.

Worked perfectly, and I'm loving my like-new quad-core =D

Informations :
MB: M4A785TD-V EVO
Bios Version: 0512
Cpu: Phenom II x2 550 BE
OS: Windows XP SP3 32Bit

Suceeded 30mins of Prime_95 'torture' without any freeze.
I was at 26Â°C with my X2 idle, with max at 29Â°C
Now i'm at 37Â°C idle and 42-43Â°C maximum while Prime_95.

Proofs :









Thanks a lot.


----------



## MAXV88

My Asrock 880G Exstreme3 have succesfully unlocked AthlonII X3 445 and now I have QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 B45, 3328 MHz (15.5 x 215).

































Im really happy with this but why is bus/DRAM speed different from defoult?
When I enebled UCC, MBO overclocked CPU, why?
Im little worried about temperatures, AIDA64 benchmark is probably ok
but with OCCT and PRIME CPU temperature went 59C in 15min
with clear intention to rise more (stock cooler).
What can I do in BIOS to reduce temperatures and continue to use all 4 cores
but with stock cooler and AMD Cool'n'Quiet enebled?
BTW what model would this CPU be if it was not "deffective"?
What are its max temperatures?
Im sorry if this is allready mentioned on this forum,
a link would be useful.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXV88* 
My Asrock 880G Exstreme3 have succesfully unlocked AthlonII X3 445 and now I have QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 B45, 3328 MHz (15.5 x 215).

Im really happy with this but why is bus/DRAM speed different from defoult?
When I enebled UCC, MBO overclocked CPU, why?
Im little worried about temperatures, AIDA64 benchmark is probably ok
but with OCCT and PRIME CPU temperature went 59C in 15min
with clear intention to rise more (stock cooler).
What can I do in BIOS to reduce temperatures and continue to use all 4 cores
but with stock cooler and AMD Cool'n'Quiet enebled?
BTW what model would this CPU be if it was not "deffective"?
What are its max temperatures?
Im sorry if this is allready mentioned on this forum,
a link would be useful.

Dunno why your HTRef/Bus speed is different if you've _only_ unlocked the cores and not messed with it yourself. You'll have to manually lower the HTRef back to 200Mhz and change your DRAM/FSB ratio back up to 20:6, but to be honest I'd *leave it where it's at* (RAM speed), you might be getting slightly lower frequencies, but you've got tighter timing's, which AMD's love.

Check your Smart Fan in your BIOS and disable it, it's probable it's enabled and thus not running your fan speed at max all the time (which is what you want 'til you get an aftermarket cooler).

Get the clock back to 3.1Ghz to keep the pressure off it for now (maybe even 3.0 for now), and I suggest getting a new cooler to put on there if you're gonna keep running it like that. That unlocked L3 will add temps to it moreso than the 4th core.

59c is high, especially if it aint looking at slowing down, but OCCT does that, 62c is the max temp IIRC, but people try to keep below 55c for CPU life longevity.

If it were produced as a quad, it'd be like a 950 (non-existent) as it's 3.1Ghz, which is between the 3.0Ghz 945 and the 3.2Ghz 955.


----------



## MAXV88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evobeardy* 
dunno why your htref/bus speed is different if you've _only_ unlocked the cores and not messed with it yourself. You'll have to manually lower the htref back to 200mhz and change your dram/fsb ratio back up to 20:6, but to be honest i'd *leave it where it's at* (ram speed), you might be getting slightly lower frequencies, but you've got tighter timing's, which amd's love.

Check your smart fan in your bios and disable it, it's probable it's enabled and thus not running your fan speed at max all the time (which is what you want 'til you get an aftermarket cooler).

Get the clock back to 3.1ghz to keep the pressure off it for now (maybe even 3.0 for now), and i suggest getting a new cooler to put on there if you're gonna keep running it like that. That unlocked l3 will add temps to it moreso than the 4th core.

59c is high, especially if it aint looking at slowing down, but occt does that, 62c is the max temp iirc, but people try to keep below 55c for cpu life longevity.

If it were produced as a quad, it'd be like a 950 (non-existent) as it's 3.1ghz, which is between the 3.0ghz 945 and the 3.2ghz 955.

Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## VenomIreland

I'm getting the problem where it only unlocks sometimes, perfectly stable when unlocked, yet it's a bit flaky about unlocking.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VenomIreland* 
I'm getting the problem where it only unlocks sometimes, perfectly stable when unlocked, yet it's a bit flaky about unlocking.

You may need to add more VCore to keep it stable and prevent it from reverting.

What's your VCore when unlocked? And do you have it on Auto or Manually set?


----------



## VenomIreland

It's at 1.4 right now, although I haven't rebooted since unlocking yet, so I will test it later.


----------



## MAXV88

I set the clock back to 3.1Ghz and RAM speed back to 1333 MHz and cpu is 5C cooler.
Interesting detail is that post screen now says: "press X to unlock...", should be:
"press D to disable UCC..." because when windows comes up CPUz still shows 4 cores.
UCC is still enabled in bios.
It does not matter, Im pleased as it is.


----------



## Boza90

I have amd phenom ii x2 550be 3.1 GHz and i have unlocked 4th core but i got problem. When windows starts all be fine for 10-15 sec and then start problem with colors on display, on sidebar and mozilla firefox, text and colors are not good...
My theme is bugged also, look like basic but still have aero..
Im using win7 prof x64
MoBo is Asus m4a785t-m and i updated bios to latest.
Can someone help me pls, i hope cores are not defective.


----------



## Llun

Hello. First post here... my new system: GigaByte GA-880GM-UD2H (with latest BIOS) +
AMD Phenom II X2 555 (now unlocked to a Quad core) + 1 GB Kingston RAM 1033 Mhz (today i will change it to Gskill DDR3 PC12800 Ripjaws 4GB). No problems unlocking my processor but had some computer freezes with Windows Media Player watching Full HD movies (dont know why...).
Have changed Vcore to 1.375 (normal is 1.40) and the multiplier to achieve 3800 Ghz... tested it with wPrime and the board went doing some beeps... reverted multiplier to normal... going to test wPrime for some hours with my new RAM...

Using Windows 7 Ultimate.

Can you give more hints how much Vcore and multiplier can i use?

Thanks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Llun, i really dont see the vcore being 1.4 volts normal. even if it was, you would need to raise it not lower it to achieve stability.
3.8 i assume will need all of that 1.5 which is considered the safe max.
did you also disable cool n quiet ? raise and test. raise and test.
good luck! congrats on the unlock!


----------



## Llun

I have not disabled cool n quiet but now i have the Phenom 3200 [email protected] Ghz (small steps) always on 3400 Ghz because i have the multiplier at 17 and the power option in Windows 7 in High Performance Mode...

@pc-illiterate: i too have a Sapphire Vapor-X 4850 1G... did you try the Hybrid Crossfire between the two graphic cards? I think the two cannot be used to Hybrid Crossfire... buuaaaaaaa...

My motherboard says my vcore is 1.4 but CPU-Z tells me 1.472... do you think i have to raise it a bit? How much?


----------



## skwannabe

Hey guys,

Recently built a computer for my brother.

Specs are

Amd X3 740
TA890GXB HD
4 gigs DDR 3 gold 1333mhz

We got the core to unlock but I can't get it be stable. We tried setting the volts to the recommended volts OP state in his post but when wouldn't post.

Any suggestions or help? I tried to increase the vcore and nbvoltage .05 at a time but wasn't getting anything. It was either not posting, not turning on, or aritifacts.

Thanks!


----------



## soniktoothe

Thank you all OP for this thread and all for the additional information on unlocking AMD CPU's. I successfully unlocked a fourth core on my X3 445 athlon II. A couple questions though...
1. Is my temp on asusprobe accurately getting a reading?

2. Is my stock heatsink and fan going to be able to handle the fourth core, can I do any overclocking?

3. It recognized it as a phenom processor after unlocking the 4th core, does that mean anything? and no there is no L3 cashe unless I have to do something else to unlock it.

4. Can I run prime 95 and not worry about overheating the CPU? It idles at 27C according to ASUSProbeII.

-I simply flashed an updated bios and set to unleashed mode and manual for core recognition, upon reboot it recognized the fourth core. Thanks again you guys rock.


----------



## PrimeSLP

hey Im new

Im getting ready to do a AMD build

the board Im getting is the MSI 890FXA-GD70 and Im getting a Phenom II X2 550BE

is it possible to unlock the other 2 core on the cpu with this mobo.

also I can't seem to find a clear cut guide on how to unlock the 550 BE

thanks!


----------



## Supertask

Can unlocking do anything that can't be fixed with by clearing the CMOS? i.e. can it under any circumstance actually break your CPU/Mobo? If so is that a significant risk or very unlikely?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supertask*


Can unlocking do anything that can't be fixed with by clearing the CMOS? i.e. can it under any circumstance actually break your CPU/Mobo? If so is that a significant risk or very unlikely?










There has never been a case of this happening, and there has yet to be any reason why this would happen.


----------



## sameersaxena03

HI i have amd phemon x2 550 processor not a black edition.
I have GA-MA74GMT-S2 notherboard.
NOw my problem is that i have unlocked all the 4 cores but afer some time the os(win 7 ultimate) hangs and i have to reset the cpu.
what i am asking is what are the voltage conditions i need to set also do i have to get an another cpu cooler for the excess heat it is producing.

help me out guys


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sameersaxena03*


HI i have amd phemon x2 550 processor not a black edition.
I have GA-MA74GMT-S2 notherboard.
NOw my problem is that i have unlocked all the 4 cores but afer some time the os(win 7 ultimate) hangs and i have to reset the cpu.
what i am asking is what are the voltage conditions i need to set also do i have to get an another cpu cooler for the excess heat it is producing.

help me out guys


Are you using the stock cooler? If so, you should looking into getting an aftermarket one. The fact that you said "after some time" tells me it's a temperature problem. Or maybe look into improve airflow in case.

You could probably try downclocking and lower voltage to see if it "hangs after some time" or improves. It would probably support my theory of temperature issue.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sameersaxena03*


HI i have amd phemon x2 550 processor not a black edition.
I have GA-MA74GMT-S2 notherboard.
NOw my problem is that i have unlocked all the 4 cores but afer some time the os(win 7 ultimate) hangs and i have to reset the cpu.
what i am asking is what are the voltage conditions i need to set also do i have to get an another cpu cooler for the excess heat it is producing.

help me out guys


The 'voltage conditions' vary from chip to chip and Mobo to Mobo, there's no set threshold of where an unlock will be stable, _i_ at all. 
Every processor is different.

As stated above, are you able to get into Windows fully, and monitor temps with HWMonitor, or something? Seeing what your temps are and voltage (with CPU-Z) before it hangs?

Depending on the answer, you could try adding to your VCore by 0.05, and the same for your CPU-NB, if you have no luck after adding 0.1v (Don't go higher than 1.4v total VCore on stock cooling, 1.5v on aftermarket cooling, and always try and stay under 55c if possible, 59c at a push on Prime95 over 30mins for longevity and stabilities' sake).

Mine's unlocked and stable at 1.344-1.352v at stock clocks. Some people have required up to 1.47v just to have a stable quad unlock.

Best of luck to you mate.


----------



## sameersaxena03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
The 'voltage conditions' vary from chip to chip and Mobo to Mobo, there's no set threshold of where an unlock will be stable, _i_ at all.
Every processor is different.

As stated above, are you able to get into Windows fully, and monitor temps with HWMonitor, or something? Seeing what your temps are and voltage (with CPU-Z) before it hangs?

Depending on the answer, you could try adding to your VCore by 0.05, and the same for your CPU-NB, if you have no luck after adding 0.1v (Don't go higher than 1.4v total VCore on stock cooling, 1.5v on aftermarket cooling, and always try and stay under 55c if possible, 59c at a push on Prime95 over 30mins for longevity and stabilities' sake).

Mine's unlocked and stable at 1.344-1.352v at stock clocks. Some people have required up to 1.47v just to have a stable quad unlock.

Best of luck to you mate.

Thanks for answering me as you asked i am able to get into windows and even the cpu-z performs normally also in task manager i can see all the 4 cores , the name of my cpu is changed and when i rate the system after some time the system hangs.
Also do i have to increase the voltage for the ddr3 ram, north bridge and the south bridge ?
Basically do i need to hit only the cpu voltage or every thing else?
one more thing was that when i increased the voltage to around 3v i thing the computer did'nt even start after the beep(After some time probabily after 10 min when the cpu was cooled then it started). Is it pointing to a new cpu cooling element for the new 2 cores as with 2 cores i had no problem.

Thanks for my keeping up with me


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sameersaxena03* 
Thanks for answering me as you asked i am able to get into windows and even the cpu-z performs normally also in task manager i can see all the 4 cores , the name of my cpu is changed and when i rate the system after some time the system hangs.
Also do i have to increase the voltage for the ddr3 ram, north bridge and the south bridge ?
Basically do i need to hit only the cpu voltage or every thing else?
one more thing was that when i increased the voltage to around 3v i thing the computer did'nt even start after the beep(After some time probabily after 10 min when the cpu was cooled then it started). Is it pointing to a new cpu cooling element for the new 2 cores as with 2 cores i had no problem.

Thanks for my keeping up with me 

Firstly, if it's hanging during the performance test, it could be the RAM that's causing problems. Try dropping the RAM ratio down so the frequency of the RAM drops, it might help.
As an aside, could you perhaps add your System Specifications into the user Control Panel, so we can see what kinda setup you have, RAM type and frequency etc.? >http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

The name of your CPU should've become X4 B50, when unlocked. Is this what you're seeing?

You may need to increase the voltage on the CPU-NB, but the RAM should be fine if you bring it down (AMD's prefer tighter timings than higher frequencies), it's usually only when OCing the RAM that you need to add voltage to it.

Also, when you say _"when i increased the voltage to around *3v* i thing the computer did'nt even start"_, please tell me you mean 0.3v, and not actually 3v, 'cos you should never exceed 1.45-1.50 on Air Cooling period, if you want your CPU to last you a good number of years.

Your VCore should be around 1.335-1.375 at stock, so hopefully you don't mean actual *3.0v* 'cos if you do, then you're lucky you didn't fry your chip.
Voltage needs to be added with 0.05 increments, so if you're at 1.375, up it to 1.38, then 1.385, 1.39 up to 1.45v depending on your temps on load.

Also, to get load temps, download Prime95 and run the blend test for 10 minutes (Don't let temps go above 60c on the _CPU_ sensor, stop the test if it climbs above that. Ideally you want below 60c, 55c or lower is perfect where possible on these tests) this is faster and better than running the Windows performance test, 'cos that checks your HDD, GPU and everything, Prime95 blend will stress your CPU, IMC and RAM so you can use a different test to see where the problems are when fine-tuning it.


----------



## bOse

I recently bought an AMD Phenom 2 x2 550 BE, my motherboard is a gigabyte ga-770t-ud3 and 2 gigs of ram ddr3, i tried to unlock the other 2 cores of my processor . When it boots win7 i get a BSOD with : irql_not_less_or_equal .

After i block core number 3 and unlock ther other ones ( x3 ) windows boots up and everything works ok . The question is, how can i unlock the other core ?

I have to mention the fact that i have connected only a 4x pin cable onto it + 24x pin . ( it requires a 24 pin + 8 pin )


----------



## MrBuzzard

I really do not intend to overclock anything, but I was intrigued by the idea that I could have a quad core for this price. The one I used in my daughters PC build up was very expensive three years ago.
My question: Did I do something wrong? I was able to see the CPU go from Calisto X2 to Deneb X4 with the CPU ID software, however, when I stressed it with Prime95, the system crashed. Three times. So I thought I would ask the experts what went wrong, if anything, or maybe the processor is not going to be a quad core. The BIOS is supposed to be the most up to date for the Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H, and so far I have not bumped any voltages or multipliers upward, so do I try to achieve 4 cores with this CPU or leave it at X2. Any advice for this old buzzard appreciated.


----------



## Krusher33

Gotta remember that most unlockable chips were locked in the first place for a reason: it didn't pass tests during production. So it's really either you get good ones, or you don't.

If I had gotten a bad one, I would've downclocked it to see if it produced different results. But I probably would just stick with fewer faster cores than more slower ones.

I find my core locked because it doesn't keep up with the other 3. During prime tests it was lagging behind a bit. If only I could oc individual cores...


----------



## Supertask

Good then I can try it with peace of mind, thanks Tator Tot


----------



## Supertask

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Athlon II (with a cacad stepping code)


Will all newly bought Athlon IIs satify this requirement? (I presume there isn't a newer stepping that undoes the ability to unlock?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supertask;11632690*
> Will all newly bought Athlon IIs satify this requirement? (I presume there isn't a newer stepping that undoes the ability to unlock?)


It still just depends on the model; you can't really say that all new ones or old ones will unlock.


----------



## orl2222

Ok, you can add me to the group. Just unlocked all four cores, stable at 3.6. Using a Asus M4A88TD-M/USB3. I probably could go higher, but at 3.6 at full load is CPU temp. at 58C.


----------



## Llun

Does somebody knows how to use Cool&Quiet with the Phenom X2 unlocked to a X4? With my multiplier to 18.5 the Cool&Quiet feature works in Windows 7 (with balanced power mode) but with x19 or more the cpu keeps at full throttle all the time... i know i can use PhenomMsrTweaker to keep it at low voltages but just want to know if someone tried without it...


----------



## jjsoviet

Need help, guys. I bought the x3 445 Rana, knowing it would unlock to a Phenom B45 with ACC. Problem is, I tried it and Windows won't boot. Tried the solutions found on this guide, including increasing voltage and lowering the FSB. Used up all BIOS versions available to my mobo as well.

Is there something else I could do to make this unlock successful? Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## dorekofu_87

I aslo need help,guys. I have just got Phenom ii x2 545, I followed the tutorial in this thread and tried to unlock my CPU. However, something strange happened to me














.

My system can boot successfully into Windows then I ran CPU-Z, it indicated that now I had 4 cores CPU. I tried to check the stability with prime and it show me that there was a fatal error at worker #2 which is corresponding to CPU #2. So, I thought one of those cores is defected. Then I re-run Prime95 and set Affinity to only 3 cores as follow Core #0, Core #2, Core #3 and it ran flawlessly over hours. Can I conclude that I have only one defective core? And can I run with tri-core CPU ?

I won't give up, I went to BIOS and Set ACC to Auto, set Unleasing Mode to Enable, in the option Active Cores I set it to Manual. Then, here is my trail of test cases to identify the defective core:

-Case 1:
I set CPU 2 : On
CPU 3 : Off
CPU 4 : Off
Result: System can boot into Windows but got a bunch of error with explorer.exe. Windows theme missing aero effects. Wifi couldn't get any SSID or signal. So I can conclude that CPU 2 is the defective one.






























- Case 2:
CPU 2: Off
CPU 3: On
CPU 4: Off
Result: System run flawlessly. No error happen. Just like I run with regular dual-core CPU. So it can be figured out that CPU 3 is ok.
















- Case 3:
CPU 2: off
CPU 3: off
CPU 4: On
Result: BIOS error with "Unleashing Mode is failed" msg









- Case 4:
CPU 2: Off
CPU 3: On
CPU 4: On
Result: BIOS error with "Unleashing Mode is failed" msg









- Case 5:
CPU 2: On
CPU 3: On
CPU 4: Off
Result: Triple cores were activated. System can boot into Windows but had the same errors like Case 1.

- Case 6:
CPU 2: On
CPU 3: Off
CPU 4: On
Result: Triple cores were activated. System can boot into Windows but had the same errors like Case 1.
















- Case 7
CPU 2: On
CPu 3: on
Cpu 4: on
Result: QUAD cores were activated. System can boot into Windows but had the same errors like Case 1. However, running with 3 cores (disable CPU 2 - by turn off CPU #1 in Set Affinity option) is fine







.

In any case except Case 2 (I knew both core in this case are OK), disable Core #1 in Set Affinity option will make Prime95 & other application run flawlessly. Pls, note that CPU order in BIOS starts with 1 while in Windows Set Affinity option starts with 0. Hence, CPU #1 in Affinity option equals to CPU #2 in BIOS. Am I correct?
















I set Vcore to 1.47V or even 1.49V to avoid the case of lack of power for unlocked CPU. CPUNB set to 1.35V. My Mobo is ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO with BIOS updated to the latest version (v2106).

So my final question is in the case I can't unlock 4 cores then is there anyway I can run with triple cores? I wish I could







!!!!

I need your help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hardcore AMD

My CPU is AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
3.2Ghz
8.0 mb total cache.
can i unlock it to six cores.


----------



## Tator Tot

@Dorekofu; the cores themselves may not be damaged, but links between the cores could be and this could be the explanation of your problems.
You could always try to up 1.55v to see if it stabilizes.
Though make sure to keep your temps below 55*C on load. Use your socket temps as the baseline (since when you unlock temp sensors go wonky) and add 5*C to them to get what your core temps will be.

@Hardcore_AMD
No you cannot.


----------



## b_force

Like I did post earlier on this thread, I had troubles "detecting" more cores on my Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H with the 555BE.

I tested the same CPU on a MSI 785 and it worked without any troubles.
Unfortunately the CPU died and I got a new one (RMA).
Again, Gigabyte fails to detect more cores (thus, trying unlock an test it's stability is not even the case) and AGAIN the MSI boards works fine.

Actually I'm running stable at 4 cores now for weeks. (temp is a bit higher)

When I'm reading back in this topic, it seems that people have more luck with the GA-880GA-UD3H and GA-880GM-UD2H?
But I don't understand.
These boards are all almost the same?


----------



## Llun

I have the Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H and my board just unlocked the four cores of my 555BE with no problems... i am running now the "new" quad core at 3.7Ghz... can someone tell me if i push it to 4Ghz must i raise de cpu voltage from 1.472v to 1.55?


----------



## PrimeSLP

hey again

Im trying again to see if I can get my 3rd core stable on the Phenom II X2 550 BE

I bought the chip from someone on Hardforum and he said he had the 3rd core unlocked on stock voltage

when I tried to unlock it, it was successful but when I ran P95 I kept getting fatal errors and P95 crashed.

so do I need to bump my voltage up a little to get the core to stay stable?

HELP!

here is my CPU-Z validation










edit:

at this time I don't have it unlocked but I would like to if I can get it stable


----------



## Krusher33

Did he say it was stable? I see your voltage in CPU-Z is at 1.3. Is that what it's set at in BIOS? Try upping it if your temps are safe and what not.


----------



## Llun

Just try it with stock speeds first (no OC)... my 555BE (now with four cores) works at 1.4v in bios (1.472 in CPU-Z)... try to change voltage to 1.4 and try again...


----------



## PrimeSLP

I put the voltage to 1.4 for cpu

what about the NB voltage?


----------



## Llun

Try to unlock cores first... then play around with voltages if you want... i have only changed the cpu multiplier so far... i have a Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H and its was too easy for me to unlock the other two cores...

EDIT: I just noticed that you have the revision 2 (C2) of the 555BE... might be difficult to unlock...


----------



## PrimeSLP

yeah I think the 3rd core is unstable


----------



## Llun

Mine is the C3 (revision 3) and unlocked very easily... just revert to 2 cores and try to OC what you got...


----------



## PrimeSLP

that what I did.

oced to 3.5, I can prolly push it to 3.8


----------



## creisti86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dorekofu_87*


Affinity option


@dorekofu_87 or anyone else who would be interested, i had somewhat similar problems, so i've made a small application that sets processor affinity for all processes. You can read more about my problem, and download the application here:

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.p....html#msg22065

also, I haven't had any problems running my computer with that setup since, so it should be good.


----------



## tomkentpayne

Wow this forum is perfect, I have a Phenom II x2 550 and am about to upgrade my motherboard and ram but am unsure which would be best. For some reason I've chosen to go with Gigabyte







and am definitely steering clear of ASUS (due to past issues..)
I saw that the GA-880GM-UD2H was a good mobo to use and it has the newer 880G chipset.
But I am wondering whether should instead get the GA-770T-D3L as this offers much more space for a PCI sound card incase my sound issues continue (My current ASUS board has made me edgy.. and I would get surround sound), my HD4890 has a large-ish cooler that would barely if at all leave room for much in the PCI slots and the 770 is also £15 cheaper..

Well I'm here to ask what would any of you guys recommend?
I'm planning on unlocking hopefully the other 2 cores and then overclocking if possible but not past an extra 10% or so to avoid being greedy


----------



## b_force

I really do NOT recommend Gigabyte main boards!!
O lot of troubles with unlocking.


----------



## Llun

@tomkentpayne: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H is a good board (i have one) and it unlocked my X2 555 BE easily... forget PCI soundcards... the chip inside this boards offers great sound and you save some space to something that really matters...

UPDATE: Just installed the Scythe CPU Cooler Yasya and my BE is now COOOOOLER...


----------



## b_force

My board (and from other people) just refusing to even detect the cores of the 555BE
Works absolutely great and stable on a MSI 785 with 4 cores.


----------



## Llun

It helps a lot if you have the C3 revision of the X2 555...


----------



## Shap3sh1ft3r

That's my 555 BE running stable 24/7. These are not the voltages at full load. I use it to heat my room


----------



## b_force

pictures not working..?


----------



## Shap3sh1ft3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b_force;11916160*
> pictures not working..?




Working now?

excuse me if I don't know where to post it ;d


----------



## Llun

Cool... he he he... my voltage is 1.472...


----------



## dorekofu_87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *creisti86*


@dorekofu_87 or anyone else who would be interested, i had somewhat similar problems, so i've made a small application that sets processor affinity for all processes. You can read more about my problem, and download the application here:

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.p....html#msg22065

also, I haven't had any problems running my computer with that setup since, so it should be good.


Thank you very much, it works. 
However, I'll modify your code a bit to get rid of unhandled exception error.
Thanks.


----------



## spikester69

hello.
im having trouble unlocking my forth core if someone can help me please.
motherboard: gigabyte GA-MA770T-Ud3 F8
bios version: F8
processor: AMD athlon X3 450
now the thing is when i turn the acc from normal to hybrid and set both of core value to auto. my computer doesnt boot. meaning it turns off turns on and just hangs...
i just get a black screen. it doent even load nor does it get to the windows loading screen... do i need to update the bios version? am i doing something wrong???


----------



## spikester69

to be more specific the computer turns on but for some reason the screen just doesnt pick anything up...


----------



## spikester69

this is the info.
http://img132.imageshack.us/i/amdpm.jpg/


----------



## Shap3sh1ft3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikester69;11943953*
> hello.
> im having trouble unlocking my forth core if someone can help me please.
> motherboard: gigabyte GA-MA770T-Ud3 F8
> bios version: F8
> processor: AMD athlon X3 450
> now the thing is when i turn the acc from normal to hybrid and set both of core value to auto. my computer doesnt boot. meaning it turns off turns on and just hangs...
> i just get a black screen. it doent even load nor does it get to the windows loading screen... do i need to update the bios version? am i doing something wrong???


Have you tried increasing the core voltage to 1.4? Or even 1.45? And the cpu-nb to 1.35? And lowering the clock speed? And sure your mobo does require an updated bios. You can get it from http://depositfiles.com/en/files/7930olam8 and you may refer to http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-official-amd-k10-5-core-cache-4.html#post6715058

edit: I see you already have 10/18/2010 bios so it may be not the problem. May be you're just not that lucky to have a fully functional fourth core


----------



## schjor

I have phenom II x2 555be successfully unlocked to x4 b55 on my asrock 770 extrem 3 motherbord and stable at stock speeds (3.2ghz - tested with Prime95 for 2+ hours), but i canÂ´t get it stable when i overclocked it above 3.4ghz no matter how much i raise core voltage!!! help!!!!


----------



## schjor

also would like to ask is it better to overclock using just a multiplayer or fsb? or combination? so far i was using only a multiplayer without success...don´t get me wrong, i managed to overclock to 4ghz and boot to windows 7 but when i try some testing (with Prime95) it fails...it´s not stable over 3.4ghz...


----------



## theamdman

I need to find the cheapst board that i can unlock a phenom II x2 on. HELP!!


----------



## undersiege24

OK. Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place but I'm new to the unlocking of the CPU world. I have a AMD Athlon II X3 445 Rana 3.1GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 that I'm trying to get the 4th core to work on a ASUS M4A785-M AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard. The 4th core is unlocked but everytime I enable it, when it gets to the starting Windows screen, it freezes up and then I get these BSODs as follows 0x0000007b or 0x000000d1. I'm running 64bit Windows 7. Any help would be welcomed very much. Oh yeah, I tried to search but it keeps coming up that maintence is going on. I;m sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place again. Thank you

Undersiege24


----------



## theamdman

I think i posted mine in the wrong place too....


----------



## spikester69

i dont understand... it seems though the computer isnt loading the graphic card... my screen isnt getting any input at all... has anyone have this problem before??? please help


----------



## Shap3sh1ft3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schjor;11974101*
> also would like to ask is it better to overclock using just a multiplayer or fsb? or combination? so far i was using only a multiplayer without success...don´t get me wrong, i managed to overclock to 4ghz and boot to windows 7 but when i try some testing (with Prime95) it fails...it´s not stable over 3.4ghz...


What about the Vcpu-nb?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikester69;11996099*
> i dont understand... it seems though the computer isnt loading the graphic card... my screen isnt getting any input at all... has anyone have this problem before??? please help


It happens when your CPU is not responding. May be not enought energy? Or you're using the wrong bios version?


----------



## undersiege24

I unlocked the 4th core on my AMD Athlon II X3 445 Rana 3.1GHz but Windows 7 is still only showing 3. I have tried everything that I know to do but cannot get it to show up. I'm not real sure what to do anyway. My MB is a ASUS M4A785-M. I'm new to all this stuff and dont really know what to do. I've tried youtube but cant find anything about this MB.

Undersiege24


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *undersiege24*


I unlocked the 4th core on my AMD Athlon II X3 445 Rana 3.1GHz but Windows 7 is still only showing 3. I have tried everything that I know to do but cannot get it to show up. I'm not real sure what to do anyway. My MB is a ASUS M4A785-M. I'm new to all this stuff and dont really know what to do. I've tried youtube but cant find anything about this MB.

Undersiege24


It may be unstable/faulty...
Try windows Task Manager and see how many threads are running.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


I need to find the cheapst board that i can unlock a phenom II x2 on. HELP!!


Any newish Mobo with at least an SB710 should be able to do that.

Head to whatever Mobo manufacturer's website you prefer, filter through the socket type, and look for one with an SB710/750.
For the dead cheapest, you're probably looking at an mATX Mobo, but you should find some really cheap 785G or 770 with SB710 and Core Unlocker.


----------



## undersiege24

Just 3..Should I just leave at it 3 and OC?


----------



## theamdman

This one [email protected]@k [email protected]@d?









ASUS M4A785-M AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard (NEWEGG) 64.99 USD...


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undersiege24;12000468*
> Just 3..Should I just leave at it 3 and OC?


Yeah 3 Should be fine -- beware Overclocking these ....


----------



## undersiege24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman;12001002*
> Yeah 3 Should be fine -- beware Overclocking these ....


What should I try for?


----------



## undersiege24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


This one [email protected]@k [email protected]@d?









ASUS M4A785-M AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard (NEWEGG) 64.99 USD...


Thats the one I got. Now I'm looking for some ram to go in it. I dont know what kind to get tho. I want to but 8 gigs in. I have 3 now


----------



## theamdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *undersiege24*


Thats the one I got. Now I'm looking for some ram to go in it. I dont know what kind to get tho. I want to but 8 gigs in. I have 3 now


get 2 sets of these if your looking to go cheap...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undersiege24;12001015*
> what should i try for?


3.3


----------



## undersiege24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman;12001087*
> get 2 sets of these if your looking to go cheap...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277


Cant use that, the ASUS M4A785-M uses DDR2 Ram


----------



## theamdman

Oh S*** Thanks for nodsting that i guess i saw AM3 and thought ddr3...

Some cheap kingston should be fine. 4*2gb = 8gb..


----------



## undersiege24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


3.3


so try for 3.3? Do I need to adjust anything else?


----------



## theamdman

Whats your voltage?


----------



## undersiege24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


Whats your voltage?


according to CPU-Z, its 1.392


----------



## theamdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *undersiege24*


according to CPU-Z, its 1.392


Set to 1.4









and 3.3 Ghz









Sorry bout the late reply..


----------



## undersiege24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


Set to 1.4









and 3.3 Ghz









Sorry bout the late reply..










Its OK. Which one do I change? Thats my problem. This is the first time I have ever OC'd before. All the settings except for the one I have OC'd is set to auto


----------



## theamdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *undersiege24*


Its OK. Which one do I change? Thats my problem. This is the first time I have ever OC'd before. All the settings except for the one I have OC'd is set to auto


Vcore Voltage 1.392 - 1.4

Whats the multipler and FSB?

OK, Im sorry i have to go to sleep is 12:10 PM here... Talk to You tomarrow.. 4pm my time...


----------



## spikester69

can some one please explain to me how to set the voltage in the the bios and to what exactly am i suppose to set it??? im using f8 bios on a MA770t-UD3 board.
i said before it seems the screen isnt getting any input from the video card so this might mean i dont have enough voltage on my motherboard.
i was wondering if i need to update the bios to an older version? maybe the new bioses dont allow unlock???

thanks


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman;12004141*
> Vcore Voltage 1.392 - 1.4
> 
> Whats the multipler and FSB?
> 
> OK, Im sorry i have to go to sleep is 12:10 PM here... Talk to You tomarrow.. 4pm my time...


K. Send me a photo of your bios menu.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I didn't see the Biostar TA890FXE board on the list of boards that can unlock cores. It easily unlocked the extra cores on my 550 but those cores weren't stable







. Do I need a screen shot of my 550 while it's unlocked in windows to add it to the list?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids*


I didn't see the Biostar TA890FXE board on the list of boards that can unlock cores. It easily unlocked the extra cores on my 550 but those cores weren't stable







. Do I need a screen shot of my 550 while it's unlocked in windows to add it to the list?


It's a very incomplete list that I've toyed with the idea of scrapping because most boards can unlock.


----------



## thiussat

I've got a GA-MA770T-UD3 and a Phenom II 545. I haven't been able to unlock the cores with the standard F8 BIOS that came with it (that is the latest BIOS). Are there any other tricks I can try, such as upping voltage? Will that make any difference?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiussat;12045700*
> I've got a GA-MA770T-UD3 and a Phenom II 545. I haven't been able to unlock the cores with the standard F8 BIOS that came with it (that is the latest BIOS). Are there any other tricks I can try, such as upping voltage? Will that make any difference?


Try boosting the Core & CPU-NB voltage by .05 or .1 to see if that'll allow you to post.


----------



## aredant

I have had my HTPC for over a year now and I finally decided to see if I could unlock the my 4th core. With the help of this thread I just got it working.









MOBO: Gigabyte MA790GPT-UD3H
Bios: F3
Processsor: AMD Phenom X3 710

Bios settings.
EC: Hybrid
ACC: Auto

I have not done any stress testing to time will tell if I got a good one.

Thanks!


----------



## justcheck

hello there guys.
will i have any luck unlocking AMD PHENOM™ II X2 555 BLACK EDITION HDZ555WFGMBOX
with asrock N68-GS3 UCC motherboard?
it says it has UCC feature.

thnx


----------



## luckypunk

you wont know until you try


----------



## Snaky115

Looking for anyone having a Phenom II X2 550 Callisto Stepping RB-C3 successfully unlocked. Having ideas, but need to see if someone else has got lucky >_> (Yes, i wont dare to see the batch number on the CPU chip itself currently)


----------



## Harro

Hi, I have a phenom x2 555 cpu and a gigabyte GA-880GMA-ud2h mobo and am unable to even see the third and fourth cores. can anyone help/suggest anything?


----------



## pategan85

I plan on doing my first amd build, main goal is same as anyone else good budget system for the money. I would like to spend no more than 400 on board cpu and ram. I am going to list several configurations and if one can tell me compatibility and or recommendations please feel free, and I do plan on over=clocking hardware.

MSI 870A-G54 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Palit NE5T2400FHD51 GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor

MSI NF980-G65 AM3 NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX

MSI 870A-G54 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
EVGA 01G-P3-N959-TR GeForce 9500 GT 1GB 128-bit DDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX
ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Again any better configurations would be helpful.


----------



## Concorde105

The system in my sig runs like a champ. Even unlocked and overclocked a tiny bit, I was still able to drop the voltage -.125. I could probably drop it further, but don't feel like it right now.

It actually consumes less power at idle than my old Sempron 140 did while overclocked... But at load, more.

Temps are low too. Very, very nice... I love quad cores.









My old Sempron 140 did not unlock, unfortunately, though I was able to clock it up to 3.3 GHz.

I wish all of you people luck in your adventures!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pategan85;12109990*
> I plan on doing my first amd build, main goal is same as anyone else good budget system for the money. I would like to spend no more than 400 on board cpu and ram. I am going to list several configurations and if one can tell me compatibility and or recommendations please feel free, and I do plan on over=clocking hardware.
> 
> MSI 870A-G54 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> Palit NE5T2400FHD51 GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
> AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor
> 
> MSI NF980-G65 AM3 NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
> AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX
> 
> MSI 870A-G54 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> EVGA 01G-P3-N959-TR GeForce 9500 GT 1GB 128-bit DDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
> AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
> AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX
> ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> 
> Again any better configurations would be helpful.


Where abouts are you from mate?

To be honest, I really don't see any point in going for the higher-end SLI Mobo's just to get the onboard Graphics, plenty of cheaper boards have similar onboard chipsets.

Don't bother with the 9500GT, if you have to get one of those, the 240 will be better than the 9500, and it's much better to have a dedicated Graphics card, than running onboard, if you're gaming, streaming video or watching movies.

Also, you can likely get Mushkin Silverline or something similar for cheaper than those Ripjaw's. A nice set of 1600Mhz with decent timing's, you won't really wanna be increasing the RAM speed, but tightening the timing's on the RAM for max performance with AMD rigs, that's nowhere near what you'll gain from a good Graphics card though.

Is it just a general build for using the internet and everyday stuff, any gaming on it, any programs you might be using more often than anything else?
Any future plans for upgrades, or does it need to last for a good few years?


----------



## Psykosis

So I've unlocked my x3 450 to a Phenom II X4 B50, but now my temps don't read correctly, neither from CoreTemp nor HWMonitor (the temps always shift a few degrees in a few seconds, which is obviously incorrect). I've read that the thermal sensor malfunctions on unlocked CPUs, so I thought this might happen. However, the temp monitor in my BIOS seems to work fine (no sudden changes, steady and believable temps) so I'm guessing the sensor works fine? Does anybody know of a program that could let me view the same temps as the ones reported in BIOS (tbh, I always thought that's what all those programs did)? I have a fancontroller with 4 thermal sensors, but I just don't think it would be a wise idea to place one of those between my HSF and CPU.
I read someone who did exactly that and claimed it works, but it just doesn't seem like the right thing to do.. :S

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Lobsang

hello, im trying to unlock my phenom II x2 555 be to 4cores cpu on my dfi lp dk 790fxb-m2rsh , but i need bios 03/10/2009. can anyone help ??? send it to my email please... [email protected]. many thanks guys


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykosis*


So I've unlocked my x3 450 to a Phenom II X4 B50, but now my temps don't read correctly, neither from CoreTemp nor HWMonitor (the temps always shift a few degrees in a few seconds, which is obviously incorrect). I've read that the thermal sensor malfunctions on unlocked CPUs, so I thought this might happen. However, the temp monitor in my BIOS seems to work fine (no sudden changes, steady and believable temps) so I'm guessing the sensor works fine? Does anybody know of a program that could let me view the same temps as the ones reported in BIOS (tbh, I always thought that's what all those programs did)? I have a fancontroller with 4 thermal sensors, but I just don't think it would be a wise idea to place one of those between my HSF and CPU.
I read someone who did exactly that and claimed it works, but it just doesn't seem like the right thing to do.. :S

Any help is appreciated










It's common when you unlock these, HWMonitor still works as do other programs that also incorporate the CPU temp, not just the Cores, just use the temperate that correlates with your BIOS CPU Temp with HWMonitor.

For me it's TMPIN0, TMPIN1 is dud sensor/false reading and TMPIN2 is System/Mobo. Some people's are the same, some are different (I.E. TMPIN1 may be your CPU Temp).

I also use Speedfan (like the layout on my G15), which has a CPU Temp aswell as Core, disabled showing of Core and constant CPU Temp readings are visible only.

Everest UE (now know as AIDA and apparently not as good?) also has CPU Temp, along with the CPU Core Temps, so take your pick really.









(Remember, safe max temp is 55c for most users to maximise stability, 60-62c being the point you wanna ease off, and never exceed 1.5v on air if you want your chip to last, people go over that ususally when on "suicide run" benchmarks and validations, or when on other cooling solutions)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lobsang*


hello, im trying to unlock my phenom II x2 555 be to 4cores cpu on my dfi lp dk 790fxb-m2rsh , but i need bios 03/10/2009. can anyone help ??? send it to my email please... [email protected]. many thanks guys

















Here you go:- http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmpr...rmal&mode=view

It's the fifth one down, they're the BETA BIOS', probably why you had a difficult time location them, upon searching I heard nothing but good things about the 03/10/09, however there are newer ones out, I'm unsure how they fair.


----------



## Psykosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;12174994*
> It's common when you unlock these, HWMonitor still works as do other programs that also incorporate the CPU temp, not just the Cores, just use the temperate that correlates with your BIOS CPU Temp with HWMonitor.
> 
> For me it's TMPIN0, TMPIN1 is dud sensor/false reading and TMPIN2 is System/Mobo. Some people's are the same, some are different (I.E. TMPIN1 may be your CPU Temp).
> 
> I also use Speedfan (like the layout on my G15), which has a CPU Temp aswell as Core, disabled showing of Core and constant CPU Temp readings are visible only.
> 
> Everest UE (now know as AIDA and apparently not as good?) also has CPU Temp, along with the CPU Core Temps, so take your pick really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Remember, safe max temp is 55c for most users to maximise stability, 60-62c being the point you wanna ease off, and never exceed 1.5v on air if you want your chip to last, people go over that ususally when on "suicide run" benchmarks and validations, or when on other cooling solutions)


Ah thanks, not sure how I missed that. Indeed that seems to be the same temp as in the bios monitor. 20° idle (well, that is with a ambient temp of around 12°) looks good, and I haven't set up the correct airflow yet. I'll post some results when I get around to some tweaking fun. Thanks for the tips (I knew about the temperature), I have a rough idea of what I want to accomplish, and one of those things is to keep it at +- 46°C max stressed. I also want to see how much I can undervolt it








Thanks again for the info!


----------



## matsche

Hey all,

my (locked) Phenom II X2 555BE scored a mere ~1800 points in the 3DMark06 CPU test. Various CPU Reviews i've found online state it should rather be around ~2600. I'm still not sure whether I should return my CPU because of this. Is this a known issue with some revisions of the CPU or so?

Anyway, while searching for possible solutions to the problem I found this thread with instructions on how to unlock it. Which I did and which worked fine, I can boot into Windows easily. I did not overclock the CPU. As soon as I start a Prime95 Blend test, the computer shuts down after less than 10 seconds. 3DMark06 makes the computer shut down after ~2 minutes (while never managing to run the first CPU test for more than a few seconds).

As suggested, I've tried to incrementally increase VCORE to 1.4V and VCPU NB to 1.35V. Still, being idle in Windows is not a problem, but activity makes the computer shut down.

As I'm fairly inexperienced with regard to overclocking, I'm looking forward to tips, hints or suggestions. Anything is greatly appreciated. Thanks alot in advance!


----------



## Krusher33

Sounds like a runt of the batch.


----------



## SRV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Concorde105*


The system in my sig runs like a champ. Even unlocked and overclocked a tiny bit, I was still able to drop the voltage -.125. I could probably drop it further, but don't feel like it right now.

It actually consumes less power at idle than my old Sempron 140 did while overclocked... But at load, more.

Temps are low too. Very, very nice... I love quad cores.









My old Sempron 140 did not unlock, unfortunately, though I was able to clock it up to 3.3 GHz.

I wish all of you people luck in your adventures!


When did you buy it? I don't know what is current situation about these chips, I would like to get Athlon X3 which is actually Deneb core, at least to unlock L3 cache and make it Phenom II X3.

Has anyone sucessfully unlocked Athlon X3 to Phenom X4 in last few months? Or at least to Athlon X4, if it's based on Propus core so there isn't any L3 cache in cpu.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matsche*


Hey all,

my (locked) Phenom II X2 555BE scored a mere ~1800 points in the 3DMark06 CPU test. Various CPU Reviews i've found online state it should rather be around ~2600. I'm still not sure whether I should return my CPU because of this. Is this a known issue with some revisions of the CPU or so?

Anyway, while searching for possible solutions to the problem I found this thread with instructions on how to unlock it. Which I did and which worked fine, I can boot into Windows easily. I did not overclock the CPU. As soon as I start a Prime95 Blend test, the computer shuts down after less than 10 seconds. 3DMark06 makes the computer shut down after ~2 minutes (while never managing to run the first CPU test for more than a few seconds).

As suggested, I've tried to incrementally increase VCORE to 1.4V and VCPU NB to 1.35V. Still, being idle in Windows is not a problem, but activity makes the computer shut down.

As I'm fairly inexperienced with regard to overclocking, I'm looking forward to tips, hints or suggestions. Anything is greatly appreciated. Thanks alot in advance!


The shutdowns, do they have a BSOD involved at all?

My 3DMark 06 CPU score is 4106 at stock (3Ghz) unlocked to a quad, I check and the 555 as an X2 should indeed get around the 2600 mark.

If you could fill in your system specifications completely here:- http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem
It'd help in assisting you greatly, I can't recommend upping your voltages until I know what cooler you're running on it, or what PSU and Mobo you have.

Also, if you could show a picture of your CPU-Z, and HWMonitor, one locked as an X2, and one as an X4 if possible (run Prime95 as an X2, just idle temps for X4 though so you don't get a shutdown).
Download them here (on the right) and here and we'll see if we can help you out.


----------



## matsche

Bought in March 2010. The CPU is part of a out-of-the-box computer from German Company 'Systea' which, I think, is the home brand of a popular vendor that can be found at http://www.alternate.de. I did not change any hardware, in fact I gave up assembling computers from parts a few years ago when I stopped playing computer games (=

EvoBeardy: Thank you for your answer!

There were no BSODs when I unlocked the CPU. Just shutdowns. Computer switched off (no rebooting unless restarted manually). I did fill in the system specs or at least the parts I thought you needed. Coolers are the ones that came with the boxed CPU/GPU, I guess, but then I cannot tell since I didn't assemble the computer.

I reverted everything to BIOS Fail-Safe defaults before taking the first screenshot, then changed only the two settings (something with EC to 'hybrid' and the one below to 'auto') to unlock the CPU.

By the way, while Prime95 was running (which I did only when the CPU opreated as a X2), the core clocks were at ~3214MhZ but, every 4 seconds or so, went down to ~800MhZ for a little moment before reverting to ~3214. No idea if it should be like that.

*Edit:* Funny. After changing back to 4 cores I tried to play Company of Heroes (which ran incredibly smooth in ultra-good settings, which it never did on 2 cores) and it worked perfectly fine for about 15-20 minutes. But then the usual shutdown occurred.


----------



## Krusher33

Is it a shutdown as in the whole computer just turns off or the whole Windows shut down scenario?

The fluctuations of the speed: is cool-n-quiet disabled?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Thanks for posting what I requested _matsche_, my first concern is your temps!

*66-68c*, the monitoring information of the top one, I'm assuming was only run after or during the Prime95 run? And the one as an X4 was your idle temps of *56-58c*?.
Initially I thought you may have a P-State problem, but upon seeing your actual temps, I can pretty much say that's why your PC is simply shutting down.
It's getting to the thermal threshold the chip can handle, in some cases throttling back (reducing core speed and Voltage) and simply turning off, I'm very suprised it never cut off more often as an X2 with those temperatures, in all honesty.

While the Deneb's can hit 70c before actually cutting out, the recommended thermal limit is 62c, though we try to keep it at 55c and under for stability's sake.

I would like you to do something please, open the side of your case and see if the fan is spinning on the CPU cooler? Also, go into the BIOS and look for Cool'n'Quiet, disable it.

See if your temperatures as an X2 drop in idle temperatures please? You should be idling as high as high 40's-50c tops with the stock cooler, and maxing at 65c or so with Cool'n'Quiet enabled, disabling it will run your fan speed at 100%, meaning slightly more noise but cooler temperatures.
This is under the more common scenario's, some people idle and load, at lower levels on the stock cooler, ultimately it depends on the case and airflow within it.

If your temperatures do not get any better, take the side panel off and check idle and load temps then, if the temperature significantly drops, then it's a case airflow problem.

Otherwise, I'd highly suggest a good aftermarket cooler, a Coolermaster Hyper 212+ is cheap and a very cool performing cooler for it's price.

The high heat, and reaching of it's thermal limit often will have likely reduced the overall lifespan of your CPU I imagine, so you really want to nip the cooling problem in the bud as soon as possible, you'll still get years outta it I imagine, but heat kills.

As a comparison, I idle at 23c, hitting 38c in Prime95 unlocked to an X4 @3.0GHz (I knocked the cooler when removing my Mobo with it attached, and it's gone up a few degree's to this). I currently have the 1200RPM 120mm fan my cooler came with, I am planning on upgrading to the 1900RPM version, turning it down via fan controller and utilizing at least one of the "pull" options of the two, the fan has (top 140mm exhaust interferes with adding the second "pull" fan).
That or I can flip it around and have two "pushing" and a single "pull" setup, it'll be trial and error.

But the difference in temperatures is what I was ultimately getting at, sorry for the blahblahblah.


----------



## Psykosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


<snip>


I just noticed you're using the same case as me







. I actually have a push-pull setup (but not set up the way I want it yet) and am using the top fan as intake. One CPUfan is 1900rpm, the other 1200 I think (stock Mugen 2 fan) which I'll switch with my 1900rpm case fan when I get the time. My problem is that when I'll do this, my rear exhaust fan (that comes with the case and can't be attached to my fancontroller) will be worthless (and porbably even an obstruction) because it's way too close to the pull fan. Which is why I've set all my fans at ~1000 rpm for now. I think I'll just have to get rid of the rear exhaust and leave that job to the pull fan. But that means one less red LED fan, aww








This'll get interesting, I think.


----------



## Xavier006

I'm new to the community and this is a great wealth of information. Good job everyone, very informative. Thanks to all thread replys as well!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykosis;12234441*
> I just noticed you're using the same case as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually have a push-pull setup (but not set up the way I want it yet) and am using the top fan as intake. One CPUfan is 1900rpm, the other 1200 I think (stock Mugen 2 fan) which I'll switch with my 1900rpm case fan when I get the time. My problem is that when I'll do this, my rear exhaust fan (that comes with the case and can't be attached to my fancontroller) will be worthless (and porbably even an obstruction) because it's way too close to the pull fan. Which is why I've set all my fans at ~1000 rpm for now. I think I'll just have to get rid of the rear exhaust and leave that job to the pull fan. But that means one less red LED fan, aww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This'll get interesting, I think.


Awesome case aint it.









There's a few things you can do in your scenario.

One of them is to get a 120mm fan and mount it in the 5.25" Drive bay with Zip Ties, you can mount it ether close to the front bezel and if using an LED fan it'll work well with the lower 140mm in aesthetics, if you mount it in the middle, or toward the rear of the bay, it'll feed cooler air more directly to the CPU, lowering your temps by a few degrees. (I have an 80mm there at the moment, until I can afford complete fan replacement. The 80mm alone at a measly 476RPM [it's got a temp sensor that regulates speed], makes a 2-3c difference in my CPU temps)

Another thing you can do is get rid of the stock rear fan, replace it with an Enermax Apollish Vegas 120mm (choice of Red, Blue, Green or White) [rated 84.6CFM] and give it a hand in pulling that air outta the case, it shouldn't obstruct it though, with the good CFM and Static Pressure of the Appollish, the 13-18mm space between them should be just fine.

However, your other option if you don't care about the rear fan, is a shroud. Either buy a shroud (Nexus BeamAir 120mm), make a shroud, or get a cheap 120mm Fan and cut the guts out, directing the air from the 1900 Slipstream more directly to the rear grill without too much spillage inside the case (which is what'll happen if no rear exhaust and no air direction).

However, you will need to either use the bottom side panel fan as an exhaust (I find it better as an intake, directly feeding GPU area), or turn that top into an exhaust again (preferred- especially as no dust filter here), as the only outlets of warmer circulated air are near the expansion slots, the rear grill and the top side panel vent.

Check the link in my sig -_Storm Scout Club_ for a wealth of setups, mods and information regarding the case.


----------



## matsche

EvoBeardy, many thanks again for your extensive reply. I cannot believe it: but the problem seems to be solved. Basically I've been having performance issues for months, but never knew why. As I tried to solve them i stumbled over this thread and finally got the answer.

What exactly is a P-State problem? But yeah, 66-68c was what I had with 2 cores while running Prime95, the lower temperature was 4 cores in idle. It did never shutdown on 2 cores, though, even when the room was really hot in summer, for instance. When I disabled Cool-n-Quiet temperatures both idle and under heavy load dropped significantly. Still, it would auto-shutdown when playing a game or so for a certain amount of time with 4 cores enabled. My 3DMark06 CPU rating has increased from 1818 to 2626 though, simply by disabling a "feature". Is that normal? Isn't that a bug or at least stupid development? Why would Cool-n-Quiet reduce the fan speed to such an extent that it severely reduces my system's performance? I don't get it.

I've ordered the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ and will post an update as soon as I've replaced the box cooler.

Thanks again to anybody who replied!


----------



## Krusher33

Some overclockers really hate that Cool-n-Quiet feature on so many levels. At least I do anyways.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matsche;12256593*
> EvoBeardy, many thanks again for your extensive reply. I cannot believe it: but the problem seems to be solved. Basically I've been having performance issues for months, but never knew why. As I tried to solve them i stumbled over this thread and finally got the answer.
> 
> What exactly is a P-State problem? But yeah, 66-68c was what I had with 2 cores while running Prime95, the lower temperature was 4 cores in idle. It did never shutdown on 2 cores, though, even when the room was really hot in summer, for instance. When I disabled Cool-n-Quiet temperatures both idle and under heavy load dropped significantly. Still, it would auto-shutdown when playing a game or so for a certain amount of time with 4 cores enabled. My 3DMark06 CPU rating has increased from 1818 to 2626 though, simply by disabling a "feature". Is that normal? Isn't that a bug or at least stupid development? Why would Cool-n-Quiet reduce the fan speed to such an extent that it severely reduces my system's performance? I don't get it.
> 
> I've ordered the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ and will post an update as soon as I've replaced the box cooler.
> 
> Thanks again to anybody who replied!


You're more than welcome, I'm just glad I could help.









A P-State, is a performance level state, preset into the CPU itself, aswell as in some Motherboard BIOS'.

They usually work in conjunction with Cool'n'Quiet, as they're there for saving the most power, while getting the most performance out of the CPU with the reduced power usage, by dropping the Multiplier down during idle situations, or where the CPU is at minimal usage.


Spoiler: Click here to see the P-States



Quote:


> P0 Performance State
> While a device or processor is in this state, it uses its maximum performance capability and may consume maximum power.
> 
> P1 Performance State
> In this performance power state, the performance capability of a device or processor is limited below its maximum and consumes less than maximum power.
> 
> Pn Performance State
> In this performance state, the performance capability of a device or processor is at its minimum level and consumes minimal power while remaining in an active state. State n is a maximum number and is processor or device dependent. Processors and devices may define support for an arbitrary number of performance states not to exceed 16.






However, I have seen P-State's being triggered during full CPU usage, and also due to overheating of un-heatsinked MOSFETs on certain Mobo's.
This is solved by pointing a fan at the MOSFET's or adding heatsinks to cool them, or by using a program called _PhenomMsrTweaker_, which allows the user to create custom P-States and disable it completely, overriding the settings it uses.

If your CPU is still shutting down as an X4, and your temperatures are alot lower at idle and load now (what are they now, by the way?), then it's likely your CPU requires more VCore to stabilise the unlocked Cores, some people never stabilised their unlocked cores fully until 1.42v, some didn't stabilise at all.
The best way to check for the stability after increasing the VCore in small increments, is of course a quick 10 minute Prime95 run, you can tweak and test for _complete_ stability after you have your principally stable settings sorted.

Other than keeping the voltages within safe range, the most important thing is to keep an eye on your CPU temperatures. (Too much voltage will kill your CPU/MOSFET's)

Your 3DMark 06 CPU performance has increased 'cos your CPU used to throttle down in frequency due to the high heat it'd reach in the test, the reduced frequency during the test knocked the score down as it's performance was decreased.

As the tests are full-screen, you may have seen the frequency showing as normal at the end sometimes, but during the test it would have throttled down.

[Edit:-Cool'n'Quiet is supposed to only work when the CPU is idle, or at minimal usage, and reduces the frequency and heat output, lowering the fan speed along with it, these are usually fixed with the latest Motherboard BIOS, or by just disabling it.
It's quite a buggy feature if your Motherboard manufacturer didn't fix it with a BIOS update.

It was kinda a catch 22 situation for you, Cool'n'Quiet wasn't doing it's job properly and not enough fan speed was being provided to cool your CPU, so it throttled due to high heat.

Most overclockers disable it.








Hell, I have it disabled even when I run stock clocks as an X4, the whirr of a fan is fine with me if my system's as cool as it needs to be. 8) /Edit]

Sorry for the long replies.


----------



## EekTheCat

Found an interesting problem with an unlocked 550BE:
The chip unlocks to X4 B50 and passes Hyper PI 32M and LinX at 3.3CPU/1.325VCore/2.4NB/1.25VNB/No CnQ under XP but wouldn't boot 7 unless disabled to X3. Is there something I missed?


----------



## Llun

@EekTheCat

You might have a damaged core...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EekTheCat*


Found an interesting problem with an unlocked 550BE:
The chip unlocks to X4 B50 and passes Hyper PI 32M and LinX at 3.3CPU/1.325VCore/2.4NB/1.25VNB/No CnQ under XP but wouldn't boot 7 unless disabled to X3. Is there something I missed?


Try setting it back to stock (3.1) and then booting Win7, then maybe try +2 on the problematic core in Manual Core Control. If you still have no luck I'd try increasing the VCore a tad, different things stress and heat up the cores in different ways. I guess Win7 booting is more stressful than Hyper PI and LinX. Lol.









For what it's worth, also use Prime95, it's been proven than a mixture of Prime95 and Linx is the best way to stress test OC's or unlocks, but Prime generally finds faults very quickly.


----------



## EekTheCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Llun*


You might have a damaged core...


Like I said, all 4 cores passed those stress tests with flying colors on XP. RAM is good. Never crashed on XP, but wouldn't boot/install 7 unless as X3 *and* no matter which third core I use. The Biostar TA790GXE 128M has the option to disable specific core.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Try setting it back to stock (3.1) and then booting Win7, then maybe try +2 on the problematic core in Manual Core Control. If you still have no luck I'd try increasing the VCore a tad, different things stress and heat up the cores in different ways. I guess Win7 booting is more stressful than Hyper PI and LinX. Lol.









For what it's worth, also use Prime95, it's been proven than a mixture of Prime95 and Linx is the best way to stress test OC's or unlocks, but Prime generally finds faults very quickly.


It was on stock (3.1CPU/2.0NB/Stock RAM) when booting/trying to install 7. No go. Haven't messed with ACC's manual settings yet. Will try that.
I prefer LinX (+ Hyper PI combo) to P95 myself due to faster error detection from personal experience, but I'll give P95 a shot. Thanks.


----------



## waserza

hello, i have been looking around for an answer to this problem, and im sorry if this question is hidden somewhere in the 177 pages of this thread...

recently i went out and bought myself a couple new computer pieces, including an Asus M4A78TE AM3 Motherboard and an AMD Phenom X2 Processor, and when i got it installed and running, i noticed it said "press 4 to activate ASUS core unlocker, and so naturally, i pressed 4. i was hoping that it would bring up a GUI or something, but it just rebooted and unlocked the other 2 cores...

so now, is there a way to undo unlocking the cores? ive seen on other ASUS motherboards that have switches, mine dosent have one, so is there a way to disable it with BIOS?
i currently dont have access to my computer so i cant go and look myself


----------



## Fatal1tyBD

Hello,I have been looking to upgrade my PC for a while where I have seen major improvements in the AMD CPU line up and got attracted to it. Although I am planning on a tight budget I want to spend a small handsome money for quality products.And also want to squeeze each and every penny from my investment. So recently I have been deciding for what to buy.At last I compile a list which follows below:

1.AMD Phenom II X2 565 Callisto 3.4GHz
2.G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
3.ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3
4.CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler

My question is:
1.Is the above mentioned RAM fully compatible with the motherboard?
2.Can I unlock a Phenom X2 565 on that board successfully?
3.Is my cooler selection OK?

Again, any persons whom has better knowledge can also advise me about my new rig and such help shall be greatly appreciated.
Please help me out with this build.

Advance Thanks!!!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EekTheCat*


It was on stock (3.1CPU/2.0NB/Stock RAM) when booting/trying to install 7. No go. Haven't messed with ACC's manual settings yet. Will try that.
I prefer LinX (+ Hyper PI combo) to P95 myself due to faster error detection from personal experience, but I'll give P95 a shot. Thanks.


When I'm changing clocks, testing for OC's I usually run 12 Minutes of Prime95, if there are any instabilities it'll usually find them there.
When I'm fine-tuning my completely stable/max OC, is when I do an hour+ of it, in different modes.

Slappa and a few others have found that while LinX is good and fast, it doesn't quite work the cores like Prime does, moreso in the Phenom's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waserza*


so now, is there a way to undo unlocking the cores? ive seen on other ASUS motherboards that have switches, mine dosent have one, so is there a way to disable it with BIOS? 
i currently dont have access to my computer so i cant go and look myself


Yep, simply go into your BIOS (Delete or whatever key it says to enter Setup when it POSTs), go to the Advanced tab, CPU Configuration and set Unleashing Mode to Disabled. Done.








You can re-enable it the same way, anytime you like.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal1tyBD*


Hello,I have been looking to upgrade my PC for a while where I have seen major improvements in the AMD CPU line up and got attracted to it. Although I am planning on a tight budget I want to spend a small handsome money for quality products.And also want to squeeze each and every penny from my investment. So recently I have been deciding for what to buy.At last I compile a list which follows below:

1.AMD Phenom II X2 565 Callisto 3.4GHz 
2.G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 
3.ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3
4.CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler

My question is:
1.Is the above mentioned RAM fully compatible with the motherboard?
2.Can I unlock a Phenom X2 565 on that board successfully?
3.Is my cooler selection OK?


The RAM is completely fine, with AMD's you want good timings, so look for CAS or CL9 rated RAM if you can. 9-9-9-24 will be better than 11-11-11-36 for example.
When/if you _push_ an overclock to it's max, you may want to lower that in the BIOS to around 1333Mhz to lessen the strain on the IMC.
Mild OC's you can leave it as it is though.

Unlocking is never guaranteed, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.
It's completely hit or miss, some can get better luck with certain batch numbers, but nobody's kept real track of that since the 555's.
Though the 560 and 565 should in theory have a higher unlock success rate, as they're newer, however it's never guaranteed.

However, the Mobo definitely has the ability to unlock the cores, if the chip has stable and working cores.

The 955 C3 has recently dropped in price quite alot, if you _really_ need a 4 core, it shouldn't be much more than the 565 now, if you're content with the 565 as a dual core (incase you don't get lucky) or a tri-core (if you get lucky and get one extra core at the very least), and just hope to get an unlock and OC it regardless, then by all means the 565 is the way to go.









Your cooler is great, while some of the higher end Air Coolers are better performers (Noctua NH-D14, Thermalright Silver Arrow), they are very large, and won't fit in all cases, so the H70 is a very good cooler, and will cool overclocked X6's quite happily, let lone X4's or X2's.


----------



## Leooo

Hello all,

I tried to unlock some core on my Phenom II 550BE but once i saved the new BIOS option, i got a crash and my computer wont boot again.

I didn't even have the BIOS loading. 
Just black screen and no signal. 
I tried to remote connect with another computer buth my computer simply don't boot.

Once a clear the CMOS everything went fine, but on 2 cores, with Auto Unlock disabled.

Can i assume my CPU won't unlock? or i didnt but enough voltage?

My mobo is a GA-870A-UD3

Thanks for your help


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leooo;12380570*
> Hello all,
> 
> I tried to unlock some core on my Phenom II 550BE but once i saved the new BIOS option, i got a crash and my computer wont boot again.
> 
> I didn't even have the BIOS loading.
> Just black screen and no signal.
> I tried to remote connect with another computer buth my computer simply don't boot.
> 
> Once a clear the CMOS everything went fine, but on 2 cores, with Auto Unlock disabled.
> 
> Can i assume my CPU won't unlock? or i didnt but enough voltage?
> 
> My mobo is a GA-870A-UD3
> 
> Thanks for your help


It's still entirely possible your CPU will unlock, but it may just require more VCore, up it slowly in increments to 1.42v at the most. I personally don't think it's worth the power/heat just for four cores on stock clocks much above 1.40v.

If you have no luck, try a manual unlock and unlock one core, try the above with voltage, or if that fails, try the same on the other.

Also, with ACC to manual (if you have the option), +2 on the third and fourth core may also help.


----------



## Leooo

thank you for you help, i'll try it as soon as I get home!


----------



## PhilWrir

I have confirmed Unlocking ability with my Athlon II X3 445 on a Biostar A770E3 motherboard. However, I sold both before I found this thread so I cant verify until I get in touch with my friend for screenies.


----------



## luckypunk

amd phenom ii x2 550 unlocked and sofar running stable at 1.45v and ~6 hours into folding at 3.7ghz


----------



## ixc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


[*]Did you *incrementally* increase Vcore from 1.325 to 1.4v?[*]Did you *incrementally* increase Vcpu-nb from 1.2 to 1.35v after trying to increase Vcore?


Sorry if this is has been answered already. With 179 pages I couldnt read through them all and tried searching the thread for keywords. Only a few responses came up but they didnt address the question specific.

Do we bump up the Vcpu-nb only after maxing the vcore or do we try all possible combinations?

ie. vcore 1.325/ cpu-nb 1.2, vcore 1.325/ cpu-b 1.3, etc?

A little background - When i first put together the system in my signature, I flipped the unlocker switch on the board. I had dropped in a used HDD that was running windows XP from an intel setup. I was able to get into windows 3x and see the X4 40 designation. I got my replacement HDD and Windows 7 and went to install. I kept getting a BSOD. After much troubleshooting I turned off the unlocker switch and have been running that way since.

If I unlock the core the OS hangs up. Since I was able to see the 4th core previously I am hoping I can get it to run in Win7 with some tweaking. Ive bumped the Vcore up to 1.4 w/o any luck but havent tried the vcpu-nb yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Work your way up in steps.

IE: Starting voltage is 1.3v for many chips, so you would go up to 1.325v, so on and so forth till you max out voltage. Or your chip gets stable.


----------



## ixc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426648*
> Work your way up in steps.
> 
> IE: Starting voltage is 1.3v for many chips, so you would go up to 1.325v, so on and so forth till you max out voltage. Or your chip gets stable.


I got that part. Moved all the way to 1.4 on the Vcore and still wasnt stable. The question is when to start increasing the Vcpu-NB. After maxing the vcore or before i try the next Vcore increase??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixc;12428801*
> I got that part. Moved all the way to 1.4 on the Vcore and still wasnt stable. The question is when to start increasing the Vcpu-NB. After maxing the vcore or before i try the next Vcore increase??


At 1.4v I would push up the CPU-NB to see if it helps.

There really is no perfect way to do it, I normally try the 3:1 ratio.

3 0.025v steps on the CPU then I move to the CPU-NB to see if that helps.


----------



## striffe

unlock rate of phenom x2 555 is higher then phenom x2 550 ???
mobo MSI 880GM-E41 is good for unlock?
thx


----------



## TaHeR

Please i need help Guys !!
i had a phenom II X2 550 with a gigabyte 785 then i tried to unlock it but without success !
also when i tried with another mobo (msi 880-E45) I Failed (every time when i enable the extra cores my computer doesnt post so i had to replace the battery)

but now i tried another Phenom 550 with another patch and i am working on the msi mobo
when i tried to enable the extra cores >> this time i succeeded and i see it B50 X4 in the blue bios screen but > doesnt go to the windows !! so i have to restart !
i treied increasing voltage and disabling one of the extra 2 cores and i tried increasing the NB Volt also !!

so any solutions ?


----------



## Leooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;12380616*
> It's still entirely possible your CPU will unlock, but it may just require more VCore, up it slowly in increments to 1.42v at the most. I personally don't think it's worth the power/heat just for four cores on stock clocks much above 1.40v.
> 
> If you have no luck, try a manual unlock and unlock one core, try the above with voltage, or if that fails, try the same on the other.
> 
> Also, with ACC to manual (if you have the option), +2 on the third and fourth core may also help.


I tried with high voltage (actually, the "default" voltage for my CPU is 1.4250V) and it didnt work.
If I believe this thread http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php/topic,2409.0.html there's issues with 8xx chipset and 555BE on Gigabyte mb.

Looks like i cannot unlock the CPU so?

Cause it's very strange, once i try to unlock the cores, i save the settings and then my computer reboot but nothing happens, no boot "song", nothing on my screen, just the fan are working and the little led on my network connection are on, but nothing else









Thanks for you help!


----------



## Sothbiss

Sup guys. Should I be able to unlock my cores (Phenom II 550) with GA-MA790FX-DS5?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sothbiss;12468651*
> Sup guys. Should I be able to unlock my cores (Phenom II 550) with GA-MA790FX-DS5?


SB600, so no.


----------



## thiussat

I have a Phenom 545 and decided to try and unlock cores. When I unlocked all 4 cores, I got BSOD's on Windows boot. So, I went into the BIOS and tried it with 3 cores and it boots successfully. I ran Prime95 for about 10 minutes with no issues (haven't had time for an overnight test yet).

Questions:

CPU-Z is showing my CPU as a Phenom II x4 Deneb, even though it is a tri-core. Is this normal?

When I am running at full load, I notice the wattage is up at 180. Since my CPU is rated at 80w, I wonder if this will be an issue? I only wonder about this because I think I fried my previous CPU due to attempting to OC, so I want to be careful with this one (which is an RMA). I have my CPU voltage at 1.4 right now.


----------



## Tator Tot

With your board, I wouldn't go any higher than where you are now or you could toast the MOSFETs.

As for the CPUz display, that's normal. CPUz just can't read unlocked chips properly. I had a Sempron x4 640 at one time.


----------



## thiussat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12508184*
> With your board, I wouldn't go any higher than you are now or you could toast the MOSFETs.


Go any higher with what? CPU voltage?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiussat;12508260*
> Go any higher with what? CPU voltage?


Clock Speed (3.5Ghz) or Voltage (1.4v)

You can buy a heatsink for that boards MOSFETs from Enzotech. It's the MST-81


----------



## ferhat

going to make a new build for a friend and i cant find know if these motherboards have the unlock thing

BIOSTAR T-Series TA785GE 128M AMD 785 & SB710
SAPPHIRE AM2RS780V AMD 780G&SB700
SAPPHIRE AM2RX790 AMD 790X/SB700


----------



## EekTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferhat;12508976*
> ...
> BIOSTAR T-Series TA785GE 128M AMD 785 & SB710
> ...


I've worked with that board and can vouch that it will unlock IF the chip has unlockable core(s). Get some MOSFET cooling if it does unlock, I recommend.


----------



## zamdam

I bought a X2 555 BE and a Asus M4A785-M and have successfully unlocked it to a X4. How do i go about getting the CPU back to its stock X2 and having Everest read the actual temps of the cpu and not by just disabling the cores?

Im using the stock cpu cooler so i cant OC it that much.. I just want to check the temps really. Its in my HTPC btw.

I saw another post that said the CPU temp in Everest was the Aux temp, and that temp has not been above 39c. That was with me playing 3 HD movies and i had chrome open with 7 or 8 tabs open while streaming music and the cpu was somewhere around 30%


----------



## EekTheCat

zamdam:

ACC is the one that disables core reading. Disabling ACC disables the extra cores, but that will be doable only in BIOS.

Disable ACC, run Everest (or any other temp monitor), run a stress tester (LinX, Prime95, etc) so that you get the cores to run 100%, check if the Aux temp (or any other temp) rises/falls along with the core temps. Use that temp as replacement for core temp for when you enable ACC. CPU temp usually is slightly higher than cores'. Mine is ~6C hotter.

If you plan on sticking with the stock cooler, undervolt the CPU. The stock cooler isn't made to handle the extra core(s). My X4 B55 had to be undervolted (3.2GHz @ 1.25V) to get acceptable temperatures on stock heatsink. Easy way is to use something like K10Stat to find the lowest stable voltage for a given clock speed.


----------



## TaHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaHeR;12444395*
> Please i need help Guys !!
> i had a phenom II X2 550 with a gigabyte 785 then i tried to unlock it but without success !
> also when i tried with another mobo (msi 880-E45) I Failed (every time when i enable the extra cores my computer doesnt post so i had to replace the battery)
> 
> but now i tried another Phenom 550 with another patch and i am working on the msi mobo
> when i tried to enable the extra cores >> this time i succeeded and i see it B50 X4 in the blue bios screen but > doesnt go to the windows !! so i have to restart !
> i treied increasing voltage and disabling one of the extra 2 cores and i tried increasing the NB Volt also !!
> 
> so any solutions ?


Any Suggestions Please !!


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EekTheCat;12518865*
> zamdam:
> 
> ACC is the one that disables core reading. Disabling ACC disables the extra cores, but that will be doable only in BIOS.
> 
> Disable ACC, run Everest (or any other temp monitor), run a stress tester (LinX, Prime95, etc) so that you get the cores to run 100%, check if the Aux temp (or any other temp) rises/falls along with the core temps. Use that temp as replacement for core temp for when you enable ACC. CPU temp usually is slightly higher than cores'. Mine is ~6C hotter.
> 
> If you plan on sticking with the stock cooler, undervolt the CPU. The stock cooler isn't made to handle the extra core(s). My X4 B55 had to be undervolted (3.2GHz @ 1.25V) to get acceptable temperatures on stock heatsink. Easy way is to use something like K10Stat to find the lowest stable voltage for a given clock speed.


But, by disabling ACC, will that make the bios and windows see it as a stock X2 555 and not a B55?


----------



## EekTheCat

zamdam:
Yes, which is why I said it's only doable in BIOS. No way (that I know) to disable the cores from Windows without going through BIOS.

If you just want to find a replacement for the missing core temps, read what I wrote in the second paragraph. That's what most, if not all, unlocked users do.


----------



## Guzzy

Hey guys any help would be greatfull!!!!
i have a phenom II x3 8650 processor which im trying to unlock the 4th core
my board is a Sapphire pure crossfireX 790GX AM2RS790G
The Bios version is 6.00PG and the date is 09/29/2009
i have enabled advanced clock calibration (ACC) but nothing seems to happen just wondered if anybody has managed to do it using these brands or if anyone can help!!

Cheers guys
Guzzy


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1Cybernetic;7137329*
> So far so good with mine although one core seems to be bad the other works perfectly (so far) no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #######
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 550 3.10GHz BE
> Asus M4A79T Deluxe //AMD 790FX/SB750
> 
> I have 1#3 Cores in bios selected (1#2 will not load windows)
> 
> #######


A few days ago I updated my Bios to the most recent from the asus website (3303) and now I can't get my cpu unlocked







I can't understand it at all, I've been running Tri-Core for months (since my quoted post) with no problems.

I upgraded the bios because let's face it, It's been a long time coming (I've been running the old bios for over a year) and missed many previous updates







but now that I updated I can't get cores to unlock.

_My question is_, Does anyone else have the same motherboard + bios + cpu (unlocked and working?)


----------



## airperalta

Hi,

Im new to overclocking and recently bought my rig using BE 555, ASUS EVo3 and OCZ 600WPSU. My rig crashed and i thought my mobo & PSU was damage due to unlocking & Overclocked therefore I bought a new mobo & PSU as seen on my rig signature below.

My question: Can I unlocked the extra cores BE 555 using my new mobo GA880GM UD2H Rev.1? I tried several attempts through ACC but failed. Unlike my former mobo asus evo3.

I just recently joined here so any help will be geratly appreciated..

Thanks.


----------



## theamdman

does this board unlock?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131672


----------



## King_Cordy

just bought a phenom II 555 x2 i am at 4 cores 1.45v at 4ghz that good ?


----------



## King_Cordy

i had the 785g board of that yes it does


----------



## von_admir

Working with Phenom II X2 550,Asus M4A77T


----------



## Snaky115

Thank god, a Phenom B50 C3 Stepping, thats what i was looking for.. and its a motherboard i will be buying very soon as well


----------



## Phil Usher

Hi Gang,

After much reading and testing I am here to report that the Athlon II X3 435 CPU I bought seems to be unstable when unlocked with the ASUS M4A79XTD-EVO Motherboard.

Latest bios (2102) was installed.
Unlock looked promising reporting X4 with L3 cache in Bios.
Unfortunately any attempt to get past "Grub" causes reboot - including attempting to run Windows Memory Test - flash of screen then reboot - which was the quickest test cycle I could think of.
Tried vcore up to 1.5
Then tried vcpu up to 1.4
*No joy* Guess I just wasn't lucky - but I'm willing to try more and different settings if someone has a suggestion.

Reset back to X3 and overclocked using "Overclock Profile +10%" and that seems pretty stable with high CPU temps of ~50c. I expect there is more power to be had but I'm not really much of an overclocker and really wouldn't know where to start or what to change. I expect will also need a better CPU cooler if I drive it much harder.

It may seem odd to have an expensive MB and a cheap processor but I was left holding the MB and some good GSkill memory. Seemed pointless to have $200 worth of kit lying around doing nothing so dusted off an old case and bought the Athlon II X3 435 for $72. I thought I might get lucky with a stable unlock - guess not.

I'll pick a 1090T when I have free cash and/or they drop in price.

Cheers ... Phil Usher


----------



## Llun

@airperalta

I have the same board and my Phenom BE 555 unlocked the first time... no problems for me... just enter Advanced Clock Calibration and set EC Firmware Selection to Hybrid and put the Advanced Clock Calibration option to Auto... it worked for me...


----------



## elzafir

Question:

Should I unlock an X2 555BE/X3 450 in a 95W TDP mobo?


----------



## Krusher33

I wouldn't chance it but that's cause I'm chicken.


----------



## VenomIreland

I'm thinking of trying to unlock my 550 BE again today, should I try raising CPU PLL voltage a little this time as well? Will that get rid of the problems I had before (on some boots it would display B50 when booting and 4 cores, but most it would just be 550 and 2 cores)?


----------



## Snaky115

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727527

Gotta love ASUS and AMD with their neat tricks up their sleeves lol


----------



## GF8100

Anybody knows is Nvidia Geforce 8100 chipset capable of unlocking additional cores?

I have in mind AM2+ ECS GF8100VM-M3 (V1.0) mobo and Sempron 140.

This does not look promising http://www.zotacusa.com/forum/topic/2775-unlock-sempron/


----------



## Tator Tot

Only certain boards do, that ECS board does not have the ability.


----------



## aFeect

Can i unlock to quadcore my Phenom II x2 555 with Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3 ?? is this safe with stock cooling?


----------



## pc-illiterate

pretty sure its a 4+1 power phase but it has the "Ultra Durable 3 Classic Technology" circuitry. i would unlock on it and watch my temps. as long as you dont add voltage you should be safe.
i know im going to catch hell for it but yeah, i would unlock on it.


----------



## MiliardoP

Hey guys, Im runnin an AMD Athelon 2 x3 450 3.84mhz (oc'd) on a MSI 785gtm MB and i have succesfully unlocked the 4th core w/o any change to the stock bio's however;

When I do, while running 3d games the graphics and sounds stutter. Everything else works like a dream.

Is this because I did not update the bios that are on this thread or something else? like mine are just defective? Thanks for helping.


----------



## Concorde105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiliardoP;13010459*
> Hey guys, Im runnin an AMD Athelon 2 x3 450 3.84mhz (oc'd) on a MSI 785gtm MB and i have succesfully unlocked the 4th core w/o any change to the stock bio's however;
> 
> When I do, while running 3d games the graphics and sounds stutter. Everything else works like a dream.
> 
> Is this because I did not update the bios that are on this thread or something else? like mine are just defective? Thanks for helping.


Bring everything down to stock and stress test. That will tell you if the fourth core is bad or not.


----------



## dranas

yay i was able to unlock my x3. I didn't know i had to change the EC firmware to hybrid until i red the guide a few moments ago. thanks a ton


----------



## TrueBlueLS

I have a 555 that I unlocked to a quad core using a MSI 785GM-P45 board. I had an issue with a power supply that took it out. I replaced it with a Biostar A780L3G that has ACC in the BIOS, but I can't get it to post when unlocking on auto. If I manually play with the settings, I should be able to get back to unlocking all 4 cores... right?


----------



## emdea22

Yo, after a few hours documenting myself i decided to try and unlock my athlon II x3 450 3.2ghz. Running on a gigabyte ma770t-ud3 F8. Put ACC on Auto, ECC to Hybrind and after restart CPUZ shows me Phenom II x4 B50 BUT i have a problem: the CPU multi is set to 4.00x and runs at 800mhz and doesn't always increase with load (randomly goes to 3200mhz - x16). What can i do? i haven't seen this kind of issue before. Cool'n'quiet and C1E were enabled when i did the unlock (forgot) and now i've disabled them but still no luck getting a constat 3.2ghz. I'm sure its not a misread cause i can't do hgh demanding task only when i get lucky and the multi boosts to 16x. Did Prime95 for a couple of hours with no errors but at that freq i don't think i can count on those results.

Any ideas?


----------



## TrueBlueLS

emdea22... it sounds like the power saving feature in Windows 7 is kicking in. Go into your control panel and select power options. Once you're in there, you've got the options of balanced, power saver, and high performance. Select high performance and you should be good to go.


----------



## Krusher33

TrueBlue, you didn't mention changing the ECC settings. Did you remember to change that?


----------



## emdea22

Thx for the reply, problem is i've done it. And i'm seeing the same stuff in Win XP. Both 7 and Xp downclock to 800mhz (x4). I'm running out of ideas. I tried to manually set it to x16 the i set it to x8, x6 but its still dropping to x4 randomly.
At this point i'm 99% sure my cpu is ok and all 4 cores work but i think there might be something with my mobo. Any suggestions?

The other bios settings are set to auto as i don't intend to OC on a stock cooler.


----------



## TrueBlueLS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


TrueBlue, you didn't mention changing the ECC settings. Did you remember to change that?


As in the section for performance under memory? I guess that never crossed my mind. So should I assume it shouldn't be disabled?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrueBlueLS*


As in the section for performance under memory? I guess that never crossed my mind. So should I assume it shouldn't be disabled?


I was reading previous post while typing my post and said ECC, sorry. I meant this part of the guide:

Quote:



CRUCIAL step for Asus and Gigabyte owners : Enable "Unleashing" or change "EC Firmware" mode to "Hybrid"


And now that I looked at your thread, I'm getting motherboards mixed up. Never mind me.


----------



## tailstrike

hello overclockers

i have recent purchased a system with an X2 phenom and am looking at unlocking it.

I have already tried to follow this guide and it did not work so i reset my bios to optimized (hope this was ok wasnt sure if it should be fail safe setting) but now that i have done that when my comp posts there is a MSI graphic there now showing my mobo as well as a small picture in the rhs corner showing the phenom graphic but this graphic has X4 on it not X2. Does this mean anything?

Also my mobo is a MSI 760gm-p33 and i noticed it wasn't on the list. Is this mobo able to unlock the extra cores of they are available?

And should it not work is optimized bios ok or should it be fail safe?


----------



## Krusher33

If BIOS had ACC option, then board has feature to unlock but not all chips are unlockable. Did you enable Unleashing as well?

If you're not comfortable at overclocking then choose "Optimized" setting. If computer gives you problems then go back and choose "Fail Safe". There's not much difference between the 2 really.


----------



## tailstrike

I didnt see the option for unleashing on the bios screen should it be there or should i be looking for something similar?

I did change the ACC to auto but nothing happened booted all fine and no probs but no change in post


----------



## Sothbiss

Sup guys. Iv successfully unlocked my Phenom II x2 550 to x4 B50 with mobo ASUS M4A79 , ran 1.5 hour Prime for stability and everything was peachy, but then the awful truth - almost all of my programs were enable to run + my games, errors everywhere - so the 2 additional cores are defective, aren't they?


----------



## PrimeSLP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;11568373*
> hey Im new
> 
> Im getting ready to do a AMD build
> 
> the board Im getting is the MSI 890FXA-GD70 and Im getting a Phenom II X2 550BE
> 
> is it possible to unlock the other 2 core on the cpu with this mobo.
> 
> also I can't seem to find a clear cut guide on how to unlock the 550 BE
> 
> thanks!


still trying to get my cpu unlocked

help a OCNer out


----------



## Krusher33

I'm not familiar with the board. Do you have ACC option in BIOS?


----------



## PrimeSLP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13209281*
> I'm not familiar with the board. Do you have ACC option in BIOS?


its has the core unlock feature

I have unlocked the 3rd core before but when I do prime runs it gives me a fatal error. someone locally told me I need to push some more voltage through the chip and it will start to be stable but I don't know how much is too much.


----------



## Krusher33

I *think* you're ok till you get about 1.5v. Only bump up a little at a time. If you're not getting an improved progress before then, then I'd say it's a bad core.


----------



## lagginswag

argh im pissed. ive tried everything i could, read around this site and others.

i have the athlon2 rana x3 440 3.0 and asus m4a785-m with teh newest bios available 0906/ 4-14-2010... my processor is the revision c2 model, i know that off hand. other stuff i can pull up with cpu-z.

i know that its not a guarantee, but ive diddled around with settings/ voltages and the bios displays phenom 2 x4 b40 with no l3 cache, but no matter what windows just locks on on boot or pulls a random blue screen...i dont know what i did before but i got into windows and it said phenom 2 x2 something something but never worked again... is there a chance that im screwed and stuck with a tri core, which is fine. or is there someone with knowledge of this combo of ahrdware that can help. could it be something with my ram also?? does it matter that windows is installed? do i need to reformat? any help is gladly appreciated


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagginswag*


argh im pissed. ive tried everything i could, read around this site and others.

i have the athlon2 rana x3 440 3.0 and asus m4a785-m with teh newest bios available 0906/ 4-14-2010... my processor is the revision c2 model, i know that off hand. other stuff i can pull up with cpu-z.

i know that its not a guarantee, but ive diddled around with settings/ voltages and the bios displays phenom 2 x4 440 with no l3 cache, but no matter what windows just locks on on boot or pulls a random blue screen...i dont know what i did before but i got into windows and it said phenom 2 x2 something something but never worked again... is there a chance that im screwed and stuck with a tri core, which is fine. or is there someone with knowledge of this combo of ahrdware that can help. could it be something with my ram also?? does it matter that windows is installed? do i need to reformat? any help is gladly appreciated











Some things to point out:
First off: The difference between AthlonII and PhenomII is the L3 cache. AthlonII's have none and PhenomII does.

You shouldn't have to reinstall Windows unless you have loaded defaults in BIOS and Windows just doesn't boot up anymore and you can't boot into Windows Safe Mode.

As far as I know, RAM will have nothing to do with the unlocking or its issues.
I have the board. I haven't tried unlocking the processor that I have on it though because it's just a HTPC. I do know it's the older way of unlocking in the sense that you press 4 during POST to unlock. But I bet there's another setting within BIOS that you'll have to set.

In the meantime: Reset CMOS, load "Optimized Defaults" and go into Windows and make sure everything is alright. Temps, voltages, run some stress tests, etc.

I'll see if I got time to play around with mine tonight. Don't get hopes up though because I have 3 assignments and 2 finals to complete by end of this weekend. (What a way to spend Easter, eh?)


----------



## lagginswag

first off thanks for replying and no worries, and no rushes on trying to get this configured correctly. secondly it was late/ early when i wrote that so it kind of came out jumbled and confusing...obviously my pc is stable as can be with normal settings, im using it right now. its only 8 months old with no problems so far at all. the way i do it is not by just pressing 4, i go into the bios and change the ACC on and enable unleashing mode. it boots up and posts fine, and even says phenom 2 in the bios and when i press tab (the post info) it says the same.

basically what im wondering is if it might just be because windows is already installed. i cant be arsed to do a complete reformat as i have tons of games to beat







. i went to school for pc repair years ago so i kind of know what im doing, but its changed alot since 2004/5. and its confusing, to say the least. i know that you cant just upgrade certain hardware without getting the infamous blue screen. it reads the unlocked processor fine but windows will just not boot, it just hangs there loading, or pulls a random BSOD

some of the things ive tried are changing vcore voltages, nb voltages and disabling/ enabling certain cores to no avail. if its not possible thats fine, but hell we're all here because we wanna save some money and get the highest possible performance. ill still be happy OCing this cheap beast of a cpu


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah a lot of things have changed since 2004-5. I was out of the loop for that long as well just a couple of years ago and was in the same boat as you.

As for having to reformat Windows due to CPU upgrade, that's no longer the case with Win7 and I'm unsure if it's true with WinXP as well. Even with a motherboard upgrade it'll just ask you to re-activate windows and there's no need for reformatting.

But Windows failing to boot is a sign of unstable cores. But typically all hope is NOT lost if you got past the POST. What I've seen is that you just need to do the same as if you're overclocking to try and get it stable. But if you've tried all you can do, then it's quite possible that it's just not a good chip to unlock.

The only time you'll need to reformat Windows while overclocking/unlocking as far as I know is if you've crashed it so many times the drivers and boot files have become corrupted. Even then it's just a simple use of the repair disk and reinstalling drivers and it's back to normal. OS's have become pretty solid since Win95 days (except Vista of course).


----------



## pc-illiterate

the few people who have posted in the last wek and a half, are you guys cool now or are you still having problems ?


----------



## lagginswag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;13313951*
> the few people who have posted in the last wek and a half, are you guys cool now or are you still having problems ?


well i havent tried again, just running it overclocked on the three cores
i guess i came to the conclusion that the specific model i have cant be unlocked... i think its the revision 3's that are working more stable...

i might mess with it again soon though


----------



## emdea22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emdea22;13047398*
> Yo, after a few hours documenting myself i decided to try and unlock my athlon II x3 450 3.2ghz. Running on a gigabyte ma770t-ud3 F8. Put ACC on Auto, ECC to Hybrind and after restart CPUZ shows me Phenom II x4 B50 BUT i have a problem: the CPU multi is set to 4.00x and runs at 800mhz and doesn't always increase with load (randomly goes to 3200mhz - x16). What can i do? i haven't seen this kind of issue before. Cool'n'quiet and C1E were enabled when i did the unlock (forgot) and now i've disabled them but still no luck getting a constat 3.2ghz. I'm sure its not a misread cause i can't do hgh demanding task only when i get lucky and the multi boosts to 16x. Did Prime95 for a couple of hours with no errors but at that freq i don't think i can count on those results.
> 
> Any ideas?


Tried everything but it would still downclock - after that i disabled the 4th core and checked with CPUZ HW monitor and after about 5 mins it spiked to x4 multi for a second (even on stock). MB issue? what do you guys think?

BTW:In the original post i said ECC - i was refering to Firmware Change not Memory related stuff







sry about that


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emdea22;13316976*
> Tried everything but it would still downclock - after that i disabled the 4th core and checked with CPUZ HW monitor and after about 5 mins it spiked to x4 multi for a second (even on stock). MB issue? what do you guys think?
> 
> BTW:In the original post i said ECC - i was refering to Firmware Change not Memory related stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry about that


I would reset CMOS then try again. Only this time disable the cool-n-quiet and all the other non-sense not needed first before trying to unlock. Maybe there was some sort of bug. Small chance but never know.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagginswag*


well i havent tried again, just running it overclocked on the three cores
i guess i came to the conclusion that the specific model i have cant be unlocked... i think its the revision 3's that are working more stable...

i might mess with it again soon though










im saying its either a bad core or your processor doesnt like your board.
did you try unlocking at stock spped or overclocked ? that could be the problem but i didnt read which you were doing.


----------



## lagginswag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


im saying its either a bad core or your processor doesnt like your board.
did you try unlocking at stock spped or overclocked ? that could be the problem but i didnt read which you were doing.


i have hte same board as you :-/ its a pretty damn solid mobo as far as i can tell... i kept it at the regular clock speed, but just unlocked it and turned on unleashing. ive upped the voltages though, and still nothing...it posts but windows just hangs or blue screens. isnt stable... i might just give up considering its fine as is... i didnt disable the coolnquiet or any other energy saving things. ill try it again soemtime soon and see what i get.


----------



## SilentSeraph

i dunno if this is the right place to post this, but anyways, here goes.

I have an AMD sempron 140 chip. in the bios, i set Nvidia Clock Calibration to 'auto' and it reboots, and the cpu shows up as an athlon ii x2 4400e. it let me boot into vista 32 bit, however, when i installed windows 7 64 bit, it hung at the 'starting windows screen of the install disc. to get past this, i had to 'lock' my cpu, and windows 7 x64 worked fine. now when i try to unlock it, the machine POST's, but windows refuses to boot. so my question is, why doe 32 bit windows boot with the cpu, but not 64 bit?

P.S: i tried the 32 bit windows disc and it went to the install screen just fine.


----------



## lagginswag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentSeraph;13334236*
> i dunno if this is the right place to post this, but anyways, here goes.
> 
> I have an AMD sempron 140 chip. in the bios, i set Nvidia Clock Calibration to 'auto' and it reboots, and the cpu shows up as an athlon ii x2 4400e. it let me boot into vista 32 bit, however, when i installed windows 7 64 bit, it hung at the 'starting windows screen of the install disc. to get past this, i had to 'lock' my cpu, and windows 7 x64 worked fine. now when i try to unlock it, the machine POST's, but windows refuses to boot. so my question is, why doe 32 bit windows boot with the cpu, but not 64 bit?
> 
> P.S: i tried the 32 bit windows disc and it went to the install screen just fine.


HMMM good question dude.. i have windows 7 64 bit and i have a similar problem... i can post fine and it displays phenom 2 x4 b40 also when its unlocked. but windows hangs on boot also...it just refuses to start... i wonder who else has this problem and what could be the underlining factor causing this problem???


----------



## Krusher33

Originally unlocked mine on a win xp 32bit. Moved to windows 7 64bit and unlocked just fine.


----------



## pc-illiterate

unlocked on 32bit 7 ulimate. installed 7 64 ultimate. ran a lot better in 32 bit i kinda need the 64. i know 64 bit somehow limits the overclocking ability.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Just unlocked cache on this "Athlon II" x4 630 that im posting from.

M4A88T-V Evo mobo

Hit the core unlocker button and booted to windows 7 64bit and
Validation!

Doesnt seem to like to overclock much with the L3 enabled. Have yet to really play with it much however.
3.5ghz with 4 cores 2.5ghz NB so far without L3


----------



## lagginswag

damn you guys are lucky. *kudos*. ive still not had it work. oh well grrrr im about to give up


----------



## kbzium

Hi there!

I've bought phenom II x2 555 BE on ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO with corsair 550W. The thing is, that he seem not to be able to unlock even 3rd/4th core. Without that my max stable (even with cool 'n' quiet) freq at 1.45 is 4.0GHz (16x250). It gives me around 17sec in superPI but that's not the issue







.

My question is: is this CPU really unlockable or am i missing something? I've tried to run it by auto tuning in my mobo (tried to boot several times with different settings) and eventually i've tried to run it manually at 1.5V with CPU-NB 1.4 (which i didn't mentioned before, i'm using 1.3 now) but that gives me nothing.

Thanks guys!


----------



## kbzium

For anyone trying to unlock phenoms on asus P4M88TD-V EVO:
try running 3rd and 4th core, not the 2nd one! The fact that you have 2 cores working, when activating unlocker and mobo is showing that the first two of them, is working is not correct! 2nd core, which is by standard adjusted to "ON" can be the one defective!


----------



## Krusher33

That can be said for any of the 4.


----------



## Roman5

Hi,

I've never been able to unlock my 550BE cores. Someone suggested to me to increase HT link to 1600, but that only got as far as 'Starting Windows' before it BSOD and went back to bios bootup.

Tonight, I read on page 1 it says:

"*Some users have been reported seeing the "X4" designation, but no unlocked cores when verifying through CPU-Z. Please ensure that you have set Windows to use all 4 cores by going to "msconfig --> Boot --> Advanced Options --> Number of Processors." If you still don't see unlocked cores, then most likely that your disabled cores are defective. "*

So I went into msconfig/boot tonight, ticked the number of processors box in advanced options, and there's two numbers to choose from, 1 and 2. I selected '2'. Then went back to bios, did all cores and set HT link again to 1.6Ghz, and amazingly it booted into windows with new designation of Deneb x4. I was excited, but, it's not what I thought.










Looking at my screenshot, the bottom of cpu-z still says 2 cores, suggesting I only have "X4" name designation but no unlocked cores as mentioned in Tator Tot's quote above. HW Monitor is now not monitoring my cores, again suggesting unlocked cores, but they're obviously not unlocked. Super PI is giving me the same result as dual core. Does this mean I can't unlock them and they're defective? I was hoping there might be a way to get number of processors to say 4.


----------



## Snaky115

Quoting you now.. "So I went into msconfig/boot tonight, ticked the number of processors box in advanced options, and there's two numbers to choose from, 1 and 2. I selected '2'."

Check there again, maybe now it follows the windows setting you set before enabling 4 core mode at 2, while there is now an option for 4 cores :?

Then Again... try unlocking in 3 core mode if possible. maybe the 3rd or 4th is dead, and doesnt boot.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snaky115*


Quoting you now.. "So I went into msconfig/boot tonight, ticked the number of processors box in advanced options, and there's two numbers to choose from, 1 and 2. I selected '2'."

Check there again, maybe now it follows the windows setting you set before enabling 4 core mode at 2, while there is now an option for 4 cores :?

Then Again... try unlocking in 3 core mode if possible. maybe the 3rd or 4th is dead, and doesnt boot.


Well, after doing auto and all cores, and getting into windows with designation of x4, it still only has '2' in the number of processors box. I could try 'per core', it says

Value core 0 - 2% ( < that's minus 2%)
Value core 1 - 2%
Value core 2 - 2%
Value core 3 - 2%

I can adjust any of them + or -, but no idea how to set them to find out which one or two cores are either working or defective, any advice?









Btw, I've now gone back to 550BE and overclocked to 3.6 which I think is stable.


----------



## Snaky115

Dont know what that does, my little research seems to say this - " Negative values unlocks lower power operations while higher values unlocks better overclocking."
:? Some sources say this doesnt work for Phenom 2 series.

Sure way is checking which of the 2 remaining cores is defective, if not both. ( i do hope your Motherboard allows disabling separate cores like mine.. )

If not, you can toy around with voltages, seeing if that helps booting all 4 up. If not that... overclock that thing up! C2 stepping is a bit weak on overclocking, as i have read so far.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the + n - is supposedly for more or less voltage on the cores individually. all phenom 2 have built in acc which is what the + n - is.
a few here claim it still works on ph2. im skeptical on that but i have no way at all to disprove this. take the information with a grain of salt. it may work. it may not. it may only work with some mobo or with some processors.


----------



## SilentSeraph

ok, so i got windows to boot with it as an athlon 4400e, but cpu-z only shows 1 core. i tried the msconfig thing and it only says 1 cpu. btw going into msconfig nd messin around with the setting let me boot with a x2 in the 1st place. any ides??


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilentSeraph*


ok, so i got windows to boot with it as an athlon 4400e, but cpu-z only shows 1 core. i tried the msconfig thing and it only says 1 cpu. btw going into msconfig nd messin around with the setting let me boot with a x2 in the 1st place. any ides??


Well for one, quit screwing with msconfig.







Just uncheck the box, so its back to auto and let it do its thing. If your CPU changes from a dual to a quad, Windows will automatically recognize that. No need to change it in msconfig.


----------



## selfsurf

Got a C3 560BE that unlocks and posts, but rarely boots into windows. It will sometimes crash at the welcome screen after I've logged in, or if it does boot into windows and the desktop shows up it crashes in a matter of seconds. I've tried upping the voltage, the nb voltage. Is there nothing I can do to get this stable as an X4?


----------



## Roman5

I think I have to admit defeat. I unticked the msconfig box, went back to bios and tried unlocking by increasing vcore, SB/HT voltage, NB voltage, CPU NB voltage, and there's some other NB VID, I don't think I tried that one, but only gets as far as the starting windows logo and animation, then a quick BSOD and goes back to gigabyte boot screen. Even tried it again with msconfig box ticked and increased vcore in bios, but still boots into windows saying x4 but only showing 2 cores. Looking in task manager, there are 2 graphs, which proves it's not using x4 as I understand a quadcore has 4 graphs in task manager. Never mind, I think I'm going to buy the Pll x4 955 as it's going for quite a reasonable price, or I may wait till bulldozers are out to see if the 955 drops even more.


----------



## SilentSeraph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13421372*
> Well for one, quit screwing with msconfig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just uncheck the box, so its back to auto and let it do its thing. If your CPU changes from a dual to a quad, Windows will automatically recognize that. No need to change it in msconfig.


lool







checking the box in msconfig was thhe only way i could get it to boot. otherwise it hangs at the starting windiws screen. the windows logo animation doesn't even show up.


----------



## anonimo66

Unlocked sempron 140 with A750M-M from ECS, all apparently work fine, the only issue is when OS go suspend state it cant back on, have to press the power button to take off then power up again but it take about 3.5 min to start.
I tryed on bios S1, S3 and auto, C&Q disabled, reinstall video drivers nothing change, this mobo dont let me up a bit the vcore so i have no idea than on windows disable the save energy option.

Sempron 140 - A750-M - 2GB DDR3 - WD 500GB - PS2 Mouse and Keyb. and my old P4 PSU with 20 pins


----------



## trex1976

M4A78LT-M NOT THE LE VER.

Unlocked the 4th core and 6mb cache on my Athlon II x3 435. With no tweaking or headaches. Now I'm just trying to get it to overclock past 3.48ghz unlocked.
Any Ideas ? I think I'm sitting at 1.45v and 239 clock on 14.5 mult.


----------



## encore.neil

hello everyone.
I am totally new to core unlocking and overclocking.
my config is :
CPU- AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
MOBO-GIGABYTES GA-880GM-UD2H
MEMORY-DDR3 KINGSTON 4GB 1333MHz
HDD-SEAGATE 1TB

I dont have any cooler and GPU.
I use the stock cooler provided by AMD.

Is it possible for me to unclock the remaining 2 cores ?
My mother board supports core unlocking + OC

PLEASE GUIDE MY TO UNLOCK THE CORES.


----------



## Krusher33

You can only find out by trying the steps in the first post of this thread. Some chips unlock, some don't.


----------



## joker1220

Hi all!

Recently we were testing a lot of x2 550-555-560 cpu's and discovered that there are some, which doesen't even start as x4 B50-55-60 in a mobo which has DDR3 memory, but if you put these in a board with DDR2 memory support than some of them works perfectly as x4 B50-55-60 with 3 or all 4 core's activated!

So i think there are a lot of phenom x2-x3 cpu's with defective ddr3 memory controllers, which work perfectly as a dual core, but when you try to unlock them with ddr3 mem intstold, they simply play dead...

I hope you understood what i was trying to tell







Sorry about the bad language anyways









So this may give a little hope to some of you who wanted to unlock and did not succed;
try the cpu in a mobo with ddr2 memory on 667 Mhz and you might see the light at the end of the tunnel









Regards,

joker1220


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker1220;13535915*
> Hi all!
> 
> Recently we were testing a lot of x2 550-555-560 cpu's and discovered that there are some, which doesen't even start as x4 B50-55-60 in a mobo which has DDR3 memory, but if you put these in a board with DDR2 memory support than some of them works perfectly as x4 B50-55-60 with 3 or all 4 core's activated!
> 
> So i think there are a lot of phenom x2-x3 cpu's with defective ddr3 memory controllers, which work perfectly as a dual core, but when you try to unlock them with ddr3 mem intstold, they simply play dead...
> 
> I hope you understood what i was trying to tell Sorry about the bad language anyways
> 
> So this may give a little hope to some of you who wanted to unlock and did not succed;
> try the cpu in a mobo with ddr2 memory on 667 Mhz and you might see the light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> Regards,
> 
> joker1220


Wow! Awesome discovery. Don't know why I didn't think of this. Would be interesting to point out to folks having trouble unlocking.


----------



## mhav

guys i jsut bought a new procie phenom II x2 3.2ghz BE 555 and mobo msi 880gms-e35 with unlock cpu core feature..how can i unlock the hidden cores of my procie..i only did was enable "unlock cpu core" then save and exit then suddenly it shutdown when i tried to ON my cpu again after 2 seconds it shutdowns again so i took the cmos battery out of the board to reset and back it on again then load default settings of the bios..is it possible that my procie is not unlockable??or i need another tweak to be able to run safely the cpu and unlock its hidden cores?? i read the manual that i need to adjust the CPU-NB ratio and HT LINK SPEED to (x8) but i dont know the exact value of the CPU-NB ratio..pls help step by step details..im noob


----------



## Krusher33

Sometimes bumping up the voltage helps.


----------



## mhav

how will i do that??i dont know the exact value to put in if it is safe or not


----------



## Krusher33

It would help if you had your system information in your sig. You can do this by going to User CP at top, then going to Edit System along the left side.

There's a couple of ways of finding out your default voltage. You can go to AMD's website and find your processor and it'll tell you the details. Or some BIOS will give the value in System Information. Otherwise use a program like CPU-Z or HWMonitor but these aren't going to be accurate (mostly higher than default).

Once you figure out the default, then you make small increments by pressing the + button once or twice starting at default voltage.


----------



## nonsenses

can u tell me the BIOS settings pls?...i'm new in overclock and don't know how to doit. i have read i can't unlock that cpu on 8xx ga motherboards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Estrogen;11276092*
> Hi guys. My old office machine was getting very unstable and desperate for improvement i bought a GA-880GA-UD3H and a Phenom II X2 555 BE. I had read about core unlocking here but didn't really check what mobo to aim for.
> 
> After diging around just a bit in bios control i found the unlock feature and changed the settings. After that the post showed X4 and i get four graphs in the resources tab in task manager.
> 
> For what it is worth: Did some very short term testing today and everything seems stable. No long term testing.


----------



## Shap3sh1ft3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aFeect;12943473*
> Can i unlock to quadcore my Phenom II x2 555 with Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3 ?? is this safe with stock cooling?


Yes it is. Set the CPU voltage to 1.352 ,HT link speed 2550, fsb bus speed 213 (it depends on your mobo) and multiplier x16. This way you could get the safe cooling temp. Mine was stable unlocked at 3.40 ghz with default cooling with these settings and max temp 63 celsius. Now I have a better one and I run my CPU at 4.1 ghz and 1.47 volts... IT'S REALLY FAST! :-] page 172 to make urself a believer


----------



## jon1146

"what happened", using an asrock 880gx mother board, i briefly unlocked my phenom ii 550 using ucc at boot up, then it refused to play ball anymore except in safe mode (running xp), i resigned myself that i had dodgy cores, now after tweeking my graphic settings in bios,(trying to get xfire to work) its working as a x4 core b50 without activating ucc, only noticed because i ran 3dmark 06 and got a score of 11894, surprised i lran cpuid and there it was four cores without asking, anyone know what happened ?


----------



## jon1146

ps cpuid says its using 158w and 1.352v core. so far stable at everthing i've managed to throw at it


----------



## Nestemat

Sempron 140 Unlock to Athlon II X2 4400e,motherboard asrock m3n78d,just turned the nvidia core calibration on auto and voila 2 cores stable.Thanks AMD.


----------



## sigpfx

In my secondary PC:

Unlocked Sempron 140 to Athlon II X2 4400e & Overclocked to 3.01GHz (223FSB x 13.5 Multi) using stock voltage.
On *Biostar A780L AM2+/AM3 760G Micro ATX Motherboard*

I was tired of not having a gamer at the time and got the Motherboard+CPU for $78 together at my local Fry's. With some old Samsung 4GB PC6400-800mhz DDR2-RAM and at the time my 896mb EVGA GeForce GTX 260 55nm SuperClocked, I was running Crysis 2, Bulletstorm, All Points Bulletin etc. on favorable details







However only at 720p it cured my itch. Will post a screenie of CPU-Z later. A very potent chip in my opinion - I have plenty of overclocking headroom how it sits using just a stock 140w Phenom II X4 heatsink & fan.

*AND*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon1146*


i lran cpuid and there it was four cores without asking, anyone know what happened ?


That is crazy! Haha.. Maybe you pulled off convincing the processor it was destined to be a quad. Congrats none the less







Prime95 stable on all cores?


----------



## Steel_Rain

Here is another mobo to add to the list. I disabled one of my cores because it kept making my Arma 2: CO crash.










http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1886507.png


----------



## DarkStarCow

The MSI 870-G54A works for unlocking, had a 740BE which successfully unlocked, until the processor took a crap.


----------



## PcEvo

Just only finished going through 189 pages here...









Manage to unlock my Phenom II X2 555BE to X4 B55 with Biostar TA785GE 128M board .... 

Able to get a stable voltage of 1.47V with 49C max @ full load for 7.5 hours prime95 test as if below this voltage the 3DMark 05 fail...AMD 69xx Owners Club thread .."HD6950 not passing 3DMark05??"


Last 9 ... i try to OC it using the multiplier on AOD but i think i only manage to get 3500 (200 x 17.5) ..need advise how to obtain 3800 (my target) as i try to go 18x my WinXP restarted









I saw a lot of members here able to go between 3700 and 4200 .. Is it my motherboard limitation?...i only notice there's a member here using the same board as mine...Help require


----------



## pc-illiterate

pcevo, thats a 4+1 power phase mobo. you need more volts to go higher. my assumption why its restarting. try using the reference clock also(fsb)
i wouldnt add much more volts either. 4+1 unheatsinked mobo are not a safe bet.
youre also using a ddr2 board. most people are getting high overclocks on am3 boards.


----------



## Benz

My system.


----------



## pc-illiterate

benz, is that prime95 stable at those volts ?
and i dont understand why youd want to run ram in single channel instead of faster dual channel ?
anyway, if thats a stable clock, great job.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;14116001*
> benz, is that prime95 stable at those volts ?
> and i dont understand why youd want to run ram in single channel instead of faster dual channel ?
> anyway, if thats a stable clock, great job.


Huh? He is running it in DC...









[EDIT:] Nvm, realised you were on about Ganged Vs Unganged, it's still Dual Channel.

Ganged is making the sticks like one, and running a full Bus, Unganged splits the Bus and theoretically access the data faster when using multiple cores.

There was a buncha stuff with the original Phenoms, aswell as Phenom II's, that Unganged was supposed to be slightly better for performance. =Latency.


----------



## PcEvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;14074856*
> pcevo, thats a 4+1 power phase mobo. you need more volts to go higher. my assumption why its restarting. try using the reference clock also(fsb)
> i wouldnt add much more volts either. 4+1 unheatsinked mobo are not a safe bet.
> youre also using a ddr2 board. most people are getting high overclocks on am3 boards.


appreciate your advise ... now i know why i can't archeive higher OC value


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcEvo;14069175*
> Just only finished going through 189 pages here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manage to unlock my Phenom II X2 555BE to X4 B55 with Biostar TA785GE 128M board ....
> 
> Able to get a stable voltage of 1.47V with 49C max @ full load for 7.5 hours prime95 test as if below this voltage the 3DMark 05 fail...AMD 69xx Owners Club thread .."HD6950 not passing 3DMark05??"
> 
> 
> Last 9 ... i try to OC it using the multiplier on AOD but i think i only manage to get 3500 (200 x 17.5) ..need advise how to obtain 3800 (my target) as i try to go 18x my WinXP restarted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a lot of members here able to go between 3700 and 4200 .. Is it my motherboard limitation?...i only notice there's a member here using the same board as mine...Help require


I think to be fair, that while _pc-illiterate's_ advice should be taken, it's much moreso orientated toward boards with lower quality VRM's, and when pushing the voltages very high. _gappo_ was comfortable pushing 1.6v through this mobo (just added some Enzotech heatsinks to the MOSFET's. *Though normal people shouldn't exceed 1.5v for 24/7*), and Biostar usually have good quality FET's.
See here:- http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/fullimage.php?image=19183. They aint NIKOS, they're ON Semiconductor FET's.
If you plonk on some Heatsinks, it'd be great, but I don't think you'll be limited for a 3.8GHz OC running ~1.45v .

I think you'll be fine if you keep it under 1.45v, I also think your problem is the fact you're just using the multi and VCore, you need to add CPU-NB and other things into the equation.

Here are a couple of good guides, to help you understand the process a little more in-depth.:-
 [URL=http://slappablog.wordpress.c...om-ii-am3-overclocking-essentials-guide/[/url]
http://slappablog.wordpress.com/2010/10/14/phenom-ii-imc-ram-overclocking-guide/

Take note, Blue Screen is usually NB/CPU-NB related, Black Screen is usually VCore/High Clocks and Restart/Crashes are usually down to the Temps peaking.

You need to ditch AOD and do everything through the BIOS.

For me, I got 3.7GHz with 2600MHz NB I needed 1.492 VCore and 1.311 CPU-NB. I coulda got the voltages down, but I was just jumping up for quick Overclocks, had 3.6GHz @1.42v/1.22CPU-NB.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;14116678*
> Huh? He is running it in DC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT:] Nvm, realised you were on about Ganged Vs Unganged, it's still Dual Channel.
> 
> Ganged is making the sticks like one, and running a full Bus, Unganged splits the Bus and theoretically access the data faster when using multiple cores.
> 
> There was a buncha stuff with the original Phenoms, aswell as Phenom II's, that Unganged was supposed to be slightly better for performance. =Latency.


cpu-z is reading his ram dual/single channel wrong or he has 2x2g sticks and 2x1gig sticks. i would assume 6 gigs as being 3 x 2gig


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;14128739*
> cpu-z is reading his ram dual/single channel wrong or he has 2x2g sticks and 2x1gig sticks. i would assume 6 gigs as being 3 x 2gig


Oh yeah, didn't even see him having 6GB, always on here too late at night...
Yeah, doubtful he's running 2x1GB and 2x2GB of the same Memory, possible, but much more likely he purchased a Triple Channel Kit.

You have my apologies mate, my bad.


----------



## Kr3n

Just thought I'd throw out that the A880G from biostar seems to be able to unlock cores decently. I'm runing an x3 720 BE at 15 x 235 with the fourth core unlocked. Funny thing is the fourth core seems to be more stable than the second.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kr3n;14150144*
> Just thought I'd throw out that the A880G from biostar seems to be able to unlock cores decently. I'm runing an x3 720 BE at 15 x 235 with the fourth core unlocked. Funny thing is the fourth core seems to be more stable than the second.


it may have been the 2nd core that was locked. they dont just lock down the 4th core,aka core3.
what voltage you running into it ? is it prime/occt/ibt stable ? what do you have your cpu-nb running at ? did you drop your ht back down to 1880 or 2115 ? hows the temps ?
can you put up some screens ? we like those









if its stable, 3.5 is a good unlocked overclock in my opinion


----------



## Kr3n

Prime stable, idle temperatures ranging between 28c and 31c and prime torture test temps of 48c to 52c at 1.5125v. Stock multiplier on the hypertransport so its at 2350 right now do think dropping the multi on it would let me get higher CPU clocks maybe? The really funny thing is when I enable ACC my mother board main temp sensor stops working and most temp monitoring programs report a -128c temperature. The second and fourth cores are by far the most unstable they are always the first to fail and usually go out at the same time that would be 1 and 3 respectively.


----------



## PcEvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;14122855*
> ....You need to ditch AOD and do everything through the BIOS.
> 
> For me, I got 3.7GHz with 2600MHz NB I needed 1.492 VCore and 1.311 CPU-NB. I coulda got the voltages down, but I was just jumping up for quick Overclocks, had 3.6GHz @1.42v/1.22CPU-NB.
> 
> Best of luck mate.


Thank you very much for the advise EvoBready ... appreciated


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kr3n;14154269*
> Prime stable, idle temperatures ranging between 28c and 31c and prime torture test temps of 48c to 52c at 1.5125v. Stock multiplier on the hypertransport so its at 2350 right now do think dropping the multi on it would let me get higher CPU clocks maybe? The really funny thing is when I enable ACC my mother board main temp sensor stops working and most temp monitoring programs report a -128c temperature. The second and fourth cores are by far the most unstable they are always the first to fail and usually go out at the same time that would be 1 and 3 respectively.


Have you tried fine-tuning that, by lowering the VCore and upping the CPU-NB/NB Voltages a little?
Keep the HT at around 2000MHz if possible, deviations are okay, but you end up losing performance or run into stability issues when raising it too much.
NB Overclocking is highly recommended though.

When you unlock any cores, you'll immediately lose the _Core_ Temperatures, either a static number or 0c is usually shown. You need to use _CPU_ Temp to gauge your actual Temperatures, regardless of locked or unlocked, as CPU Temp is the sensor AMD uses in their threshold limitations.
AFAIK, I've always had a -128c reading somewhere also.

In ACC, there should also me a _Manual Core Control_ Option, wherein you can +1/+2 etc your cores, I believe adding +2 to your lacking cores may help.
(+ helps push for a higher stable OC, - helps get a lower voltage IIRC).

_pc-illiterate_ is correct, around 3.5GHz is the sweet-spot with unlocked chips (I run mine at 3.5GHz with a 2500NB and 2000HT 24/7), usually you can get around 1.4v VCore to run it, when you've messed around with the CPU-NB and RAM etc, so it's not drinking too much juice (shortening it's overall life, which is still long), not getting too hot, and also giving enough power to not really bottleneck a single GPU setup.


----------



## PatRaceTin

i got unlock problem with 990FX
(my Asus Crosshair 5 Formula)

cant stable 4 core (mostly freeze)

some stable 3 core (can not pass sometest)

with 555BE (that previously stable with 890GX (ASRock)

would it be cause by new chipset ?


----------



## Kr3n

Ok thanks for the advice about the ht I dropped the multi on it down to x8 or 1600mhz stock and bumped the voltage up a little which let me finally hit a stable 250 reference clock.

Now i just need to find my max required voltage and start bumping up the muti from the x13 where I have it now thanks.

Edit:Actually I dropped the multi on the nb which also affect the ht apparently hmmm.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kr3n;14169456*
> Edit:Actually I dropped the multi on the nb which also affect the ht apparently hmmm.


The only thing that'll affect both the HT and NB is raising the FSB, the HT and NB should be on seperate multi's, that's really weird if you have a single multi that affects both.
If that is indeed true, see if you have the latest version of the BIOS for your Mobo, incase it was something that was changed later.


----------



## Kr3n

Yeah I probably need to update my bios this isn't exactly the highest-end motherboard though.

Edit:I found the HT multiplier I had left it at auto which sets it the same as the NB. So I dropped the HT to x8 and the NB back to x10.

Edit2:Very interesting Amd's Vision Center is crashing my computer every time it tries to adjust clock speed is there any way other than just putting it to max all the time to disable that?


----------



## Starbomba

As i didn't find this mobo anywhere on the thread, i'll be adding it









Mobo is an AsRock N68C-S UCC.

Great budget mobo, perfect for unlocking Semprons to Athlons because the socket and VRM design is for AM2+/AM3 processors (it is made of fail for higher TDP processors, max TDP is 95w).

I successfully unlocked my Ph x2 555 to an x4 B55. No stress testing (i'd blow the mobo) but as you can see, it got to boot in windows. Hell, i even checked the WEI, and never got a BSOD. Relocked after getting screenshot tho.

I got to OC that processor (as an x2 555) to 3.51 GHz (250.xx x14, 1003 MHz HT, x8 HT multi) @ 1.325v stable and i got temps as low as 42c on full load (and with the stock heatsink







)


----------



## kbzium

Somebody said, that you can "fine-tune" you CPU by lowering CPU voltage and raising CPU-NB voltage instead: what does it mean?

My CPU unlocks to x3 but not to x4 (though it is shown as X4 processor B55) - 2nd core must be disabled. Firstly, i thought that none of my 2 hidden cores are going to be working but i was glad to discover that only this second one is, possibly, broken.

So: is anything more i can do about it, to unlock this last core? Any ideas? CPU voltage 1.47 (1.50 when stressed), cpu-nb 1.25V, cpu VDDA 2,7V (any difference from 2.5 i think) and @3.95 stable.

it is C3 stepping


----------



## Darthluda

Any chance to unlock cores with my Sapphire IPC-AM3DD785G?


----------



## overdock

Hey, I was thinking about a m5a78l with 555 BE.
Does anyone know if this unlocks fine?


----------



## Oerg866

Quote:


> ECS
> Unfortunately, ECS has decided not to support unlocking in line of motherboards. LINK


ECS...
THIS IS FALSE

I have successfully unlocked a Sempron 140 to Athlon II X2 4400e or something like that *stable without any issues*!

My mainboard is an ECS A785GM-M7 ver. 2

There also is an option called "ACC Special Mode" or something like that. So clearly, this has changed









Cheers!


----------



## Tator Tot

Please do not use above size 3 font in a post. It is in our forum rules & guidelines.









Your post was edited to conform.

As for ECS; this guide was made before ECS supported Unlocking. Most boards do support it now a days.


----------



## Oerg866

I'm very sorry







Overexcitement I guess









I'll get a Prime95 CPUz screen soon, I have to install drivers on the new windows install









EDIT: Very odd behaviour, Unlocked CPU only fully boots into windows sometimes. If it does, it's rock solid. If it doesn't, then it hangs when the mouse cursor first appeared.

Could a BIOS update help?


----------



## trevor011

I've successfully unlocked the extra 2 cores on the Phenom II X2 555 BE on an MSI 785g-e53 board. Tried to run Blend test on Prime 95. It crashed..








It just shut off, had to boot up the PC again. Will try to run the stability test again when I get a better cooler, I guess the stock cooler can't handle the heat. I'm on a tropical country and room temp is ranging around 28 to 30+ C. Still hopeful that the unlock is completely successful.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevor011;14421099*
> I've successfully unlocked the extra 2 cores on the Phenom II X2 555 BE on an MSI 785g-e53 board. Tried to run Blend test on Prime 95. It crashed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just shut off, had to boot up the PC again. Will try to run the stability test again when I get a better cooler, I guess the stock cooler can't handle the heat. I'm on a tropical country and room temp is ranging around 28 to 30+ C. Still hopeful that the unlock is completely successful.


What temps was it hitting?

It's likely you're not giving it enough voltage to stabilise, at stock frequencies, the stock cooler should be able to handle it whilst unlocked, only at stock frequencies mind, and an aftermarket cooler is always recommended.
(type dependant on VRM cooling/layout)

You should also always keep check of your temps when doing anything that deviates from _factory standard_, SpeedFan is a good monitoring program that keeps logs of whichever temperatures and voltage you want, Aida64 Trial will probably be your best bet, along with HWMonitor.
Aida64 will give you your _CPU_ temp plain as day (CPU Temp is what you wanna keep track of, not Core Temp. Also Core Temp becomes invalid once unlocked anyway, but Threshold Standards are set by CPU Temp and not Core anyway), then you can correlate that figure with the TMPIN0/1/2 in HWMonitor, though it should be TMPIN0 for CPU with your Mobo (Same as mine), and TMPIN2 for your NB.


----------



## Raizy

I'd easily follow EvoBeardy's advice about using the socket's CPU temperature sensors, but I find it strange that the core temperatures would be so much lower at stock? What I'm trying to say is that shouldn't the source of the heat be the hottest? I.e. From the Core to the Socket, unless the Core's heat output is teleporting to the socket's sensors before the ... i have no idea what im trying to say. It's also strange HWMonitor is reporting CPU temps. (from the socket) ~5-10C lower than in the BIOS.

Now I did the lock/unlock comparison to check the core temperatures, and there is about a ~23 celsius difference!! I have not stress tested for more than an hour yet...

*IDLE:*
Stock Athlon II X3 450 temperatures:

BIOS Idle = 37C
HW Monitor CPU (at the socket?) =30C
HW Monitor Core = 16C

Unlocked to an X4 650 Propus temperatures:

BIOS Idle = 40C
HWMonitor CPU (at the socket?) = ~33C @ ~30% usage (My CPU usage keeps fluctuating







)
HWMonitor Cores = 39C if at <5% load.

*2 to 5 minutes of Prime95:*
Stock Athlon II X3 450 temperatures:

HW Monitor CPU (at the socket?) =38C
HW Monitor Core = 33C

Unlocked to an X4 650 Propus temperatures:

HWMonitor CPU (at the socket?) = 41C
HWMonitor Cores = 57C

Core Temp v0.99.8 reads the same readings as HWM.

I'm wondering if I should stick to a locked X3 and overclock as much as I can, or stay unlocked with a modest ~2 or 3 hundred Mhz overclock. Does anyone here with a similar board experiencing the same dillemma ?


----------



## pc-illiterate

yeah. its been stated over and over by different people to add 6* to your temps after unlocking. the temps read 5-8* degrees lower after unlocking. gotta remember, the temp sensors break, not just core temps but the socket temp also.

i dont understand how you still get core readings. youre the first ive ever heard who did not have the temp sensors break after unlocking.


----------



## Raizy

dunno, maybe it's got something to do with asus's 990 series boards? I wanna buy an infrared thermometer and point them at some heatsinks... and do more contrasting.


----------



## vite0150

Someone knows if the gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P Am3+ unlock cores?? i don't see nothing about it on the official web page :/ neither on google


----------



## PcEvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


I think to be fair, that while _pc-illiterate's_ advice should be taken, it's much moreso orientated toward boards with lower quality VRM's, and when pushing the voltages very high .....


Hi EvoBeardy and pc-illterate's..

For some reason i've replace my mobo to asus Sabertooth 990Fx .. better VRM quality and 8 +2 Digital Phase Power Design









At 1st.. i pickup the C5F but the batch overhere got some issue where it keeps on restarting at BIOS temp so....


----------



## edalbkrad

@Tatortot

do we have a list of all motherboards with unlock option?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*


@Tatortot

do we have a list of all motherboards with unlock option?


No, there's just too many boards to list.


----------



## Deathclaw

my friend has
athlon x2 5200+

GA-M68SM-S2 (rev. 1.0)
NVIDIA® GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a chipset

so i have never unlocked any processor, and i'd like to
i have seen 5200+ to unlock to phenom fx5200+
but don't know what is necessary for unlocking

i'm pretty sure that mbo needs to have atleast 770 chipset, so this one is for scrap i guess

so which motherboard would be needed to try unlocking?

also how would a bulldozer ready motherboard with ddr3 work with 5200+

i have seen here for example a guy using Asus M4A785TD-V Evo


----------



## CapnFailBoat

Hi, new around here.
Finally found an active thread about unlocking cores, asked this same question at Tom's hardware and no answer yet.
I got my Phenom x2 550 BE in my GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 mobo and unlocked both cores. I then ordered a new heat sink, while waiting for it to come in I used the system on the stock two core set up. After the heat sink arrived and was installed I could no longer unlock my cores, the name would change to x4 but the cores would still be locked. I've tried tinkering with the voltages with no success. If anyone could give me any ideas on what I could do to fix this It would be great, other wise I'm in the market for a Quad core and probably a new mobo.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CapnFailBoat*


Hi, new around here.
Finally found an active thread about unlocking cores, asked this same question at Tom's hardware and no answer yet.
I got my Phenom x2 550 BE in my GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 mobo and unlocked both cores. I then ordered a new heat sink, while waiting for it to come in I used the system on the stock two core set up. After the heat sink arrived and was installed I could no longer unlock my cores, the name would change to x4 but the cores would still be locked. I've tried tinkering with the voltages with no success. If anyone could give me any ideas on what I could do to fix this It would be great, other wise I'm in the market for a Quad core and probably a new mobo.


Where are you checking for four cores and only seeing two? Windows Task Manager Performance Tab, or CPU-Z?

If it boots saying X4, then it will be running four cores, it's probably just your Windows has yet to determine it.

I had problems with Windows recognising the unlocked cores when I very first unlocked it on Vista, I typed in _msconfig_ into the Start/Search box, then went to Boot tab> clicked on Advanced> Number of Processors box. Check the box and click four, then OK.

It may or may not require a restart, but it should now show all four cores in Windows Task Manager/Performance, and CPU utilities.

If this doesn't work, let us know where it's showing X4, where it's showing two cores etc. and we'll try to further assist.








It should now show four cores in your programs


----------



## CapnFailBoat

Yeah, I checked AMD Overdrive, CPUID, and the side bar gadget, none of them displayed the extra cores, even after running several days on the settings for unlocking. I have some screen shots,










The only reason I haven't gotten a new CPU yet is because I know I had 4 cores at first.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnFailBoat;14750519*
> Yeah, I checked AMD Overdrive, CPUID, and the side bar gadget, none of them displayed the extra cores, even after running several days on the settings for unlocking. I have some screen shots,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I haven't gotten a new CPU yet is because I know I had 4 cores at first.


Hrm, did you try the _msconfig_ thing, and see if Windows shows the unlocked cores after that?


----------



## CapnFailBoat

OK did the msconfig process, the processors tab only goes up to two, and CPUID still names it as an X4. The performance tab only shows 2 cores, as does amd OD.


----------



## gjenk

Hello, pretty newbie question here. I have a AMD Phenom X2 555 BE which I was able to unlock the 2 extra cores. Computer is able to POST and everything, but occasionally it will freeze (COMPLETELY) after boot-up and login. Any ideas as to the problem? I have a MSI Mobo, and literally the only setting in the BIOS i found to unlock the CPU was a "unlock cores" option. It did not have ACC options, if that matters. Also have not changed any voltage settings or anything. Thanks a bunch to any response!


----------



## CapnFailBoat

Its possible that one or both of the cores you unlocked are unstable, from what I've been hearing that can be remedied by adjusting their individual voltages. Might want to double check with someone else around here.


----------



## weirdpeople

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CapnFailBoat*


Yeah, I checked AMD Overdrive, CPUID, and the side bar gadget, none of them displayed the extra cores, even after running several days on the settings for unlocking. I have some screen shots,










The only reason I haven't gotten a new CPU yet is because I know I had 4 cores at first.


go to msconfig then the boot tab

click advanced options

Then if Number of processors is checked uncheck it and reboot you should see them i think

but reading your first post about it that doesn't seem to be the problem. Try resetting cmos or something, Then try unlocking again.


----------



## CapnFailBoat

Yeah I tried the Msconfig thing and it only has 2 cores available in the drop down menu. Still shows only 2 cores in the hardware monitors. How would I reset cmos?


----------



## pale_neon

Can anyone recommend any good motherboards (presently for sale) that still unlock cores/cache? (or has a official BIOS available online that enables it)

Being cheap is a positive & being also able to OC is positive too.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i believe its the 710 and higher chipsets.

basically, check xd 1771's list

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946407-amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list.html

to make sure its 'safe'


----------



## teepean

I bought a new motherboard, MSI 760GM-E51 (FX). I've used my Phenom II 550BE unlocked with previous motherboard for two years without any problems.

Now when I unlock the cores the bios sets CPU multiplier to 12 instead of the deafult 15.5. Setting the multiplier manually doesn't have any effect. I can change the multiplier back to 15.5 using AMD Overdrive but it still doesn't explain why bios sets it to 12.

Bios is the latest version and I even bought a new power supply but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Archound

Windows Vista 32 Bit
GA-MA770T-UD3P
Phenom X2 550 BE
Gainward GF GTX 260
3 GB RAM Corsair 1333 MHz CL9
Seasonic 430W
+3.3V | +5V
30A | 30A
150 W
+12V1 | +12V2
14A | 15A
348W
-12V
0.8A
+5Vsb
2A

I have enabled ACC but DISABLED additional cores.
The only change is that the processor has different name.

I have graphic problems with .jpg and .gif files when i open them using standard windows program.

Quick Time doesn't generates errors with above files.

Movies - all of them opened by different programs have errors with sound and graphic.

Firefox - errors with all graphic; youtube crashs instantly
Explorer - no graphic errors; youtube has errors with graphic (movies)

Games - no graphic problems; some sound glitch

I have tried all settings with Voltages which were suggested in the very first post of this topic.

CPU-NB VID
1.35 V (from 1.1)
CPU Voltage
1.45 V (from 1.325)

To sum up:
Why standard 2 cores makes errors after enabling ACC??
I DO NOT use 3rd and 4th core!

(Even if I use all 4 the situation is the same.

2, 3 and 4 cores combinations have successfully passed stability tests in prime95 (over 30 min every test).

I have bloody idea what's wrong with it. Maybe my motherboard is ill


----------



## pc-illiterate

sometimes acc causes problems when it shouldnt. it happens. a few others here have posted strange behaviors with acc enabled. im too lazy to search.
it may be something else but i have no idea.
acc was also introduced to aid overclocking in the original phenom series processors. according to amd, it serves no purpose for the phenom 2 series processors though others disagree.


----------



## Mithral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


sometimes acc causes problems when it shouldnt. it happens. a few others here have posted strange behaviors with acc enabled. im too lazy to search.
it may be something else but i have no idea.
acc was also introduced to aid overclocking in the original phenom series processors. according to amd, it serves no purpose for the phenom 2 series processors though others disagree.


Haven't posted in a long time, but backing up the comment that ACC has little to no affect on the newer Phenom II chips. The malfunction experienced noted by the previous poster is probably due to using ACC with Phenom II chips.

There are a few people who know an understand all the tech details, but finding all that tech stuff (proprietary information) published on the web will be difficult if impossible. Most of the infos regarding this is based on users experimenting with the chips.

The old (now old) 7750 noted in sig is still chugging happily along at 3.1 ghz, and I've left it alone.

But I still cannot unlock my 550BE. Gave up a long time ago.

OCing the 550BE to 3.7-3.8 ghrz is working well, but every once in a while my system just locks up and I must hard boot. It is not a temperature issue given I have a very good cooler. Over-volt way too much will drive up the heat, but even over-volting doesn't seem to affect stabilization in any observable manner.

So, back to square one, what makes my system lock up? If the Chip isn't over heating then either I have a chip that just squeaked by the quality control checks. Or my video card or RAM is faulty. I don't over-clock my Vid-card, and rarely push it's limits. Still using OCZ RAM that does function in an overclocked state, but never have found it to be faulty. And have a solid power supply. Running RAM at BIOS stock settings offers no observable stability benefit.

Only think I've changed is switching from WinXP to Win7-64bit. I don't see any BSOD's anymore, but now it just randomly locks up. Screen "pauses", and the controls lock. After reboot and everything works fine. This happens maybe once a month at the most, and I run my machine daily, with extended gaming sessions 3 nights a week.

I dropped OC a bit and observed cooler temps, but every once in a while no matter what I do the system "hickups" and locks. So far I can identify no observable pattern to the lockups.


----------



## selectstriker2

just wanted to see if anyone has been successful unlocking an Athlon II x4 640*T* (OEM)
I've got one currently that shows it as Thuban









The only AMD board I have currently is an MSI 785GT-E63 that I'm going to try unlocking on

JACKPOT
It actually unlocked 2 cores! Showing as a Phenom II X6 1405T in CPU-Z

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033599










now to just stress test it to make sure the cores do ok


----------



## james_rich

Hey, I'm decided to unlock my fourth core again since BF3 is coming up.. last time I had it unlocked it ran superb as a "Phenom B45 X4". But its been about 6 months and when I set ACC to auto at -0% or +0% my PC nolonger posts so I have to reset cmos jumpers. I have not fooled around with the voltages, they're at stock AMD Athlon II X3 445 voltage. Any suggestions? When I was using the fourth core about 6 months ago it was not defective and its been OFF since then.
Not sure if right thread to ask for help in,


----------



## throbber

View attachment 233570


hi guys
iv unlocked mine and tested it for a hour. so far its solid.
i was advised on a forum a long time ago to just concentrate on bumping up the multiplier and the vcore if its a amd??.
i went up to [email protected] but it failed 5 minutes into the test. any advice on getting it higher??
whats the max vcore you would advise??


----------



## Spongey

I've been searching around and hopefully I can get an answer here. I am a noob so bare with me.

I just recently purchased an Athlon II x3 455 Rana, Biostar A880g+(with ACC) mobo and I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to know if my unlocked 4th core is stable.

So I've gotten to the stage of stress testing with Prime95. HWmonitor shows cpu socket temp of 33 celsius and from what I understand core temperatures on an Unlocked cpu are incorrect because they show 55. I start the torture test and my cpu socket temp goes to about 44ish after 2-3 mins, but then once my inaccurate CORE temps hit 70 it thottles/downclocks my cpu

I have CnQ and C1E(think that's what it's called) disabled.

In BIOS I do see a choice called HTC temp limit ='s 70 celsius. Not sure if that is my issue. Any help/advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## marcoabreu

hello.

I have a phenom x2 550 (revision RB-C2) board *ga-990xa-ud3* and was wondering what I'm doing wrong when unlock the cores in bios.
already put in auto unlock core and windows starts and i go to the net and everything but when I put the prime blocks computer
when i put in three core, windows starts i play fifa, need for speed the run but after a while the computer crashes and reset is the solution. i dont have any blue screen. if i put prime with the youtube computer freezes.
already put the memory voltage 1.6, 1.5 cpu voltage. Nortbrige 1.2 cpu, cpu 1.4 NB Control VDD and HT Link to 1.3.
another thing is that in 2 cores i put the speed of 3.8 and nb to 2700 and ht link to 2700 and computer goes ok with the prime95 and youtube.
Sorry for bad english
thanks


----------



## Tomlintm

it was easy to unlocked my phenom 2 x2 565 3.4ghz to a phenom 2 x4 B65 3.4ghz with the asrock A770DE+ mobo i get a rare bsod sometimes with it but besides that it runs stable and its amazingly fast and didnt have to change nothing but enableing ACC and thats it


----------



## cReed1968eRos

Athlon II X3 455 Rana

Asus M5A88-V evo - BIOS Version 1202 - SUCCESS (AMD Phenom II X4 B55) - FAILED TO PASS 800MHz/core even @ FULL LOAD - Vcore doesn't match in the CPU & NB Voltage compared to Vcore under "Power Tab" which is 1.464v and 1.12v respectively however, when relocked to TRICORE - same value: 1.46v. i tried disabling CnQ and chose "ignored" instead of the value given which is 1.12v since i cannot match it mannually to the CPU & NB Voltage. can someone help me please? Many thanks!


----------



## rinixe

After unlocking my Athlon x3 to x4 i have still core temparature sensors. Is it normal?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rinixe*
> 
> After unlocking my Athlon x3 to x4 i have still core temparature sensors. Is it normal?


Yeah but it's inaccurate.


----------



## prongs12

thank you sir this is very valuable. for I has failed to unlock phenom II x2 555BE. i'll try to increase the voltage

oh I wonder is it possible to unlock just one core. in case 3rd or 4th core is defective?


----------



## Krusher33

Depends on your BIOS. Some has the ability to specify what core you want to run and some don't. I don't remember what the setting is called right now but it's typically right there with the unlocking stuff where it says default or all cores or specific ones.


----------



## Andreat90

Tried to unlock L3 cache on x4 630.

With 1,4 vCore and e 1,35 cpu-nb, I can't boot into Windows but after not many seconds to PC turn off.
Is there somethings that I could do to stabilize the CPU?


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey fellas. I dug an old Athlon II 620 with the correct coding to possibly unlock the l3 cache as it's already an x4. The thing is, should I increase any voltrages to help the l3 work stable? I wasn't sure if the l3 had a separate voltage?

Thanks


----------



## CuriousNapper

Sempron 145 batch that is single core cannot unlock extra core

sdx145hbk130gm

Batch

waegc ae 1401pns


----------



## Johnman1116

I apologize for reviving a very very old thread but I was wondering if someone could take a look at my set up and confirm what is happening.

I guess posting pictures is not allowed so I will be detailed:

EC Firmware: Hybrid
Advanced Clock Calibration: Auto
Values: -2%
CPU Core control Auto
CPU Core 0,1,2 Enabled

CPU NB Vid Control 1.35v
CPU Voltage: 1.4 (which is normal)

On POST, AMD II x3 445. CPU-z confirms. My bios is up to date. Please check out my "rig" for component reference.

My question is am I missing something or is my motherboard plus CPU not 4th core unlockable?

Thank you,

Edit:
Please check out my photo album "AMD 4th Core Unlock" for picture references.


----------



## drmrlordx

All x3 chips are failed quads, so it should be unlockable. You should be getting some L3 cache as well. Why it is doing what it is doing is . . . difficult to explain, unless your motherboard is just doing a poor job of unlocking. Have you tried different CPU Core Control settings or EC Firmware settings?


----------



## CuriousNapper

If the extra core does not show up even under manual core select, then the core is not working.

Sorry.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> If the extra core does not show up even under manual core select, then the core is not working.
> 
> Sorry.


I don't think I've ever seen a core that wouldn't show up once the CPU is unlocked. It's pretty obvious that the BIOS is not unlocking the chip, since no L3 is showing up in CPU-z either (though it might be a failed Propus instead of Deneb).

But, hey, first time for everything.


----------



## Johnman1116

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a core that wouldn't show up once the CPU is unlocked. It's pretty obvious that the BIOS is not unlocking the chip, since no L3 is showing up in CPU-z either (though it might be a failed Propus instead of Deneb).
> 
> But, hey, first time for everything.


Well that sucks. This rig is due for an overhaul anyways. I contemplated getting a Phenom II but that seemed pointless; it would be more cost effective and plain better to upgrade my Motherboard and get all new parts. But that is so expensive!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnman1116*
> 
> Well that sucks. This rig is due for an overhaul anyways. I contemplated getting a Phenom II but that seemed pointless; it would be more cost effective and plain better to upgrade my Motherboard and get all new parts. But that is so expensive!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I'm with you on the Phenom IIs being too expensive. Prices on x4s and x6s are high enough that buying used makes very little sense, especially since this old board has a spotty rep and that newer AM3+ boards are much better hosts to AM3 chips anyway.

But if you think buying new is really expensive, take a look at the A8-7600 or the Pentium G3258. I'm eyeballing both carefully for whenever the funds become available. The 7600 may be a sleeper OC chip on certain Asus FM2+ boards (A88x-Plus or Pro).


----------



## CuriousNapper

I'd steer clear of the A8, there's no more upgrades planned for fm2. It's a dead socket.

New and chips will be new socket.

Go for the intel G3258, it's a socket that has many upgrade paths.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> I'd steer clear of the A8, there's no more upgrades planned for fm2. It's a dead socket.
> 
> New and chips will be new socket.
> 
> Go for the intel G3258, it's a socket that has many upgrade paths.


You sure about the new socket? I was under the impression that we'd see a DDR3-capable Excavator on GF28A in Q1 2015 (or, knowing AMD, H1 2015, which means . . . May). Unless the FM2+ socket itself is responsible for some of the funny Kaveri throttling behavior (and I doubt that), there's no reason for AMD to push a new socket for a product like that, much less new boards. Stuff like the A88x-Plus/Pro should be more than enough. That being said, IF AMD is going to deliver this Excavator product in January, it might be better to wait for it before buying than to buy into the A8 now. You know, if waiting is an option.

The G3258 does have some good upgrade options IF you put it on a Z97 board. If you cheap out and run it on an OC-capable H81 board (or what have you), then your future options are more limited.

Back on topic, Stars-era stuff is still too expensive right now regardless, unless you're buying into an unlockable x2 or x3 that came out of some OEM machine that never saw heavy (ab)use. There are still some nice ones out there.

You might also get a good deal on a Zosma chip that unlocks to a Thuban. Maybe.


----------



## greasemonky89

tried hybrid ec firmware and auto acc and reboot and hangs at loading windows with no movement. had revert back to default to able to load windows and post this. i have gigabyte ga-ma790fxtud5p with bios f7. kinda confused which values i should change in my bios to help load into windows. any suggestions.


----------



## greasemonky89

0904-epmw by the way .


----------



## drmrlordx

Looks like you've been at this for awhile. Are you getting instability with unlocked cores, or are you experiencing it just from using the settings listed above?


----------



## greasemonky89

Just by doing hybrid and auto combo. Windows just stays stuck doesnt load. Have to hard reset to disable and go back to disabled then i can boot windows. Does post regardless of settings though.


----------



## drmrlordx

If you're getting that behavior before even trying to unlock any cores, then I'm sorry to say you've probably got a situation where core unlocking is highly improbable. You could try upping various voltages (vcore, cpu-nb, nb, ht, pll) to see if that will stabilize it. Just don't go crazy with them volts.


----------



## greasemonky89

Well i tried more stuff today but 2 no avail. This was a gigabyte gama790fxtud5p mobo on f7 bios for anyone that cares.

Up vcore to 1.375 and nb vcpu to 1.4 with qandc off and +2 all cores/per core and auto nothing. So i gave up and oc my 720be instead.


----------



## marine88

I search all hover but no one have the right answer does the am3+ board asus M5A99FX_PRO able to unlock cores?


----------



## ASSEMbler

Probably not, on my m5a they removed it from the later bios. I remember it worked on the original bios.


----------



## Amardio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> I search all hover but no one have the
> right answer does the am3+ board asus M5A99FX_PRO able to unlock cores?


Just the first generations AM3+ mobos have a unlocking circuit,
Seems the unlocking function has problem with Win 8 that all companies update the boards and remove the unlocking circuit (function).

sabertooth >> sabertooth R2.0
Crosshair v formula >> Crosshair v formula-Z
.
.
.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amardio*
> 
> Just the first generations AM3+ mobos have a unlocking circuit,
> Seems the unlocking function has problem with Win 8 that all companies update the boards and remove the unlocking circuit (function).
> 
> sabertooth >> sabertooth R2.0
> Crosshair v formula >> Crosshair v formula-Z
> .
> .
> .


This is not true. It may be an ASUS choice, but by no means all manufacturers did the same. Examples:

Gigabyte 970 UD3P Rev. 2 (one of the newest AM3+ models out there):

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-970a-ud3p_v.2.x_e.pdf

Asrock 970 Extreme3 Rev 2.0.

- Supports UCC feature (Unlock CPU Core)
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3%20R2.0/?cat=Specifications

Biostar TA970 Plus (motherboard that hit the market last April):

Supports AOD ACC

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=787#spec

Just to name a few that i have.


----------



## Schmuckley

If you're unlocking you need an older BIOS that's geared for k10 chips.
None of the "Bulldozer" and later variants are unlockable and later BIOSes take out the unlocking function.


----------



## Amardio

%

Sorry marine88 , seems i didn't have full knowledge about this subject.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is not true. It may be an ASUS choice, but by no means all manufacturers did the same. Examples:
> 
> Gigabyte 970 UD3P Rev. 2 (one of the newest AM3+ models out there):
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-970a-ud3p_v.2.x_e.pdf
> 
> Asrock 970 Extreme3 Rev 2.0.
> 
> - Supports UCC feature (Unlock CPU Core)
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3%20R2.0/?cat=Specifications
> 
> Biostar TA970 Plus (motherboard that hit the market last April):
> 
> Supports AOD ACC
> 
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=787#spec
> 
> Just to name a few that i have.


I remember ASUS and Gigabyte did that , not pretty sure about the reason!
Maybe after a while , that reason just gone and they start to add "core unlocking option" again.

But on that biostar ,
The ACC function is available just at SB710 and SB750 chips , Of cource not for SB950 ,
I cann't undrestand what is meaning about ACC on SB950!

..


----------

